# * Official Speedmaster Club Thread *



## ach5

Why dont "we" have one (like the Seamaster Club thread)? Or have I missed it on the search?










Here's mine (cal. 321, 145.012, 1967).









Photo credit to SimonH.


----------



## SimonH

It'd be rude not to join in, here's mine:-!


----------



## echau

Here's mine:


----------



## Nick1016




----------



## joedel




----------



## Halewah

Cheers, David :-!


----------



## Speedy4life

Hi,

Great idea, do you make a club patch? Here are my speedies


----------



## houndoggie

Speedy4life said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great idea, do you make a club patch? Here are my speedies


Awesome!

here are mine:


----------



## AshUK

Here's my birthyear '81 145.022. Beautiful watches, must get more!!










cheers

Ash


----------



## Hansch99

Here's mine:


----------



## drewmcd24

Nice photos guys. Hansch99's photos really make me want to order a heavy calf strap to try on my Speedy. Here she is:


----------



## MikeAB

My Speedmaster Schumacher:


----------



## Reno

Mine


----------



## DWdrummer

Im in this thread!!

My 1969, Cal. 861 Speedy....


----------



## vspacheco

I dont want to be left out...

Here is mine


----------



## atxtj

Speedy Pro!!!


----------



## karmatp

Love the speedy, here is mine.


----------



## mooster

Speedies are my fav...


----------



## rocastro71

Don't leave me behind. I would like to join too.......


----------



## Africoz

wait for me, wait for me......


----------



## anonymousmoose

No one said 'Pro'


----------



## base615

Here's mine:


----------



## luv_mel

This is my Omega Speedmaster Apollo XI 1969 20th anniversary 1989 model






























ach5 said:


> Why dont "we" have one (like the Seamaster Club thread)? Or have I missed it on the search?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine (cal. 321, 145.012, 1967).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to SimonH.


----------



## river rat

Here is mine just bought it this week it's getting shipped to me right now been wanting one for some time had to sell a few watches out of my collection to get it.Can't wait to get it.It's a Omega Speedmaster MK II with a 861 movement.Here is a shot of it seller's photo.


----------



## jmsrolls

Someone requested some Speedy Pro photos over on TRF so I posted these. These are just a few of the couple of dozen that I have owned over the years:





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Fr. John†


----------



## teh POD

Here's my Speedy date:


----------



## gprider

Sorry about the really bad pic, but count me in!
When I get a good camera, I'll post good shots.


----------



## echau

Excellent post Fr. John!


----------



## drewmcd24

jmsrolls said:


> Someone requested some Speedy Pro photos over on TRF so I posted these. These are just a few of the couple of dozen that I have owned over the years:


----------



## ksrao_74

jmsrolls said:


> Someone requested some Speedy Pro photos over on TRF so I posted these. These are just a few of the couple of dozen that I have owned over the years:
> 
> Fr. John†


You have quite a few speedies, Father. Where do you live?b-):-d

Anyways can you share some more info abt thatat perforated racing strap? Hirsch Medici is also good but Im looking for a strap with contrast stitching.

-Sundeep.


----------



## jwalther

Fr. John is a tough act to follow! Here is my 105.012-65.










On a JB Champion mesh.


----------



## jds1017

Mark III










Choco Speedy 1969





































2998-2




























Mark V with papers










Speedy 125










Moonphase 3576.50










145.012-67 321










861 caseback










Group shot


----------



## John_in_MA

Two I used to own.

1969 pre-moon (man I miss that chocolate dial). Foolishly sold the watch for $1200 six years ago.










Modern 3570 with broadarrow dial










I now own this 1968 Transitional. Hands got buggered up in a service but he covered the cost to find some vintage hands and is putting them on the watch for free.


----------



## Andrés

Speedy4life said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great idea, do you make a club patch? Here are my speedies


 I love your collection.

I miss my Gemini 4.


----------



## Derek N

Most impressive collection of Speedy's everyone.... here is my humble collection:


----------



## Gravina

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## atxtj

Wow Gravina! Heck of a collection!!


----------



## Gravina

*Thanks my friend!*



atxtj said:


> Wow Gravina! Heck of a collection!!


Cheers

Douglas Gravina


----------



## drewmcd24

atxtj said:


> Wow Gravina! Heck of a collection!!


+1

That's an impressive collection.


----------



## Bobsnocat

Greetings,
My 3573.50....serial #7717xxxx, ca May, 2008.
YMMV,
b.


----------



## DWdrummer

Here are more of my Speedmaster circa 1969..... Same watch, different straps.


----------



## BenG

Here is mine !

Ben


----------



## Pina

Derek N said:


> Most impressive collection of Speedy's everyone.... here is my humble collection:


 Sorry, but isn't that a Professional case?
TC
Günter


----------



## SimonH

Pina said:


> Sorry, but isn't that a Professional case?
> TC
> Günter


It looks like a later pre-pro service replacement dial. No "T" markings on the dial.:think:


----------



## snellfish

bit of a newbie question but do all speedmasters come with the see through glass backs? or is this something you can get fitted later?


----------



## SimonH

snellfish said:


> bit of a newbie question but do all speedmasters come with the see through glass backs? or is this something you can get fitted later?


Not all come with display backs (most don't) but you can get both original Omega and after-market clear backs to fit.


----------



## octaviakk007

Here is mine 3570.50


----------



## ach5

Keep em coming!

What's this business about the "T" on the dial?


----------



## Nick1016

ach5 said:


> What's this business about the "T" on the dial?


Just means the lume is tritium, not superluminova. The last of the "T" dialed Speedies are from the late 90's, I believe.


----------



## jdsher

Here's mine from a couple of years ago, I wish it still looked this new. 
Jon


----------



## PeterA

I'm in :-!










My two Speedy's togehter :-d


----------



## ksrao_74

Here is my Speedy Pro . BTW PeterA thanks for suggestion ne Speedy Pro. You might not remember but you are the first to suggest me to go for a speedy pro for my first omega. :thanks


----------



## esm

cool idea

our Speedies :-d


----------



## PeterA

ksrao_74 said:


> Here is my Speedy Pro . BTW PeterA thanks for suggestion ne Speedy Pro. You might not remember but you are the first to suggest me to go for a speedy pro for my first omega. :thanks


OK I remembered the tread now :-d 
When I suggested the 3570.50 I remembered that most people thought you should go for an automatic movement instead but my first Omega was the 3570.50 and for me winding up my watch in the morning have never been a problem more a plesure ;-)

Cheers


----------



## PeterA

Shouldn't the Speedmaster and the Seamaster threads be stickys?


----------



## austin_p

Mine:


----------



## ksrao_74

PeterA said:


> OK I remembered the tread now :-d
> When I suggested the 3570.50 I remembered that most people thought you should go for an automatic movement instead but my first Omega was the 3570.50 and for me winding up my watch in the morning have never been a problem more a plesure ;-)
> 
> Cheers


Yep .even I felt that manual winding is a pain in the a$$. Now Im glad Im wrong. Loving every bit of the speedy pro. It sure is a pleasure winding the watch. Thanks dude.

:thanks


----------



## animusolus

Finally got mine back from the watchmaker...


----------



## ces

not a pro still a speedy


----------



## bl_francis

Here's mine. Love it!


----------



## john wilson

#2.







#3.


----------



## subpro300

So much Moon-Speedys here. ;-)
Where are the Marks? :-s
Here's my Mk4. Fresh from restoring.
The only chrono I really like ...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ssalb




----------



## aus71383

Here's a crummy cell phone picture for now. I need to clear about 2000 baby pictures from the camera to my external hard drive, then I'll take some better photos. Its my first Omega, got it yesterday. 3576.50.00

Austin


----------



## ach5

Austin - well done - looks great - cant wait to see the high quality photos - get 'em posted!


----------



## owen5150

Crappy iPhone pic, but I took this in the post office parking lot seconds after ripping the package open. :-!










Can I steal a badge now?


----------



## ach5

Owen 5150 - when do we get to see the proper photos?! That could be anyone's wrist ;-)


----------



## ach5

ahem - bump!

I'm trying to get this thread on it's feet - come on - lets have more Speedy owners in the club!

Don't be shy!!


----------



## Chibatastic

ach5 said:


> ahem - bump!
> 
> I'm trying to get this thread on it's feet - come on - lets have more Speedy owners in the club!
> 
> Don't be shy!!


I'm trying the best I can ****sniff***


----------



## semmern

Here's my 3570.50 from around 2000.


----------



## zekio

oh can i join?


----------



## ach5

EVERYONE can join - all you need is a Speedy and a camera!


----------



## AAA

*These are my 3 favorite watches, left to right:
Omega Speedmaster Legend 6th title 3559.32 LE
Omega Speedmaster Pro Apollo XV, 35th Anniversary 3366.51 LE
Omega Museum Collection 1945 Officers Watch 5702.50.00 LE

Though the last one is not a Speedmaster; it is so B-E-A-Utiful that it deserves its own thread!
*


----------



## gerapilot83

AAA said:


> *These are my 3 favorite watches, left to right:
> Omega Speedmaster Legend 6th title 3559.32 LE
> Omega Speedmaster Pro Apollo XV, 35th Anniversary 3366.51 LE
> Omega Museum Collection 1945 Officers Watch 5702.50.00 LE
> 
> Though the last one is not a Speedmaster; it is so B-E-A-Utiful that it deserves its own thread!
> *


Hi fellow speedy owners, mine say hell!
I need a little elp from you all, please take a look at the chrono seconds hand in your watches, do you notice it slightly bent to the "right" (when at zero position of course) from the diamond to the very tip? 
mine has it, and two other speedys from a apir of friends have it also, and always the bend is to the right.
:-sWhat can be causing this?:think: is it normal? i'll post some pics.


----------



## gprider

john wilson said:


> #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3.


Really think the pics are great, was wondering about the camera you use and some of the details about the pictures in terms of backgrounds and lenses.


----------



## randb

Here is mine it is on a Morellato rubber strap (look of leather but more practical very comfortable). It is worn daily, the strap only cost about $35.00au. I don't particularly like the speedy on a bracelet, I think it has to be on a black strap. 

This is my second speedy, the first I sold and missed it too much so I bought another, crazy. I have only had it for about 2 weeks and it is running at about 9 seconds + a day but expect it to settle a little like the first one. I had a few small issues with the last one but the chrono on this one works great.

Cheers


----------



## Frogman4me

ok here is mine

3572.50 :-!





































cant forget my MKII ;-)


----------



## Desotti

My humble speedys:









*3573.50*









*3519.50*

BTW, this Speedmaster Schumacher 2001 was my first mechanical watch. ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## hidden by leaves

Thanks ach5 for reminding me to post my first :-!














































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## ach5

Lookin' good HBL.
:-!


----------



## SimonH

I have already posted one of my Speedmasters on this thread but here's another one. It's a 105.012-66, and I love it!


----------



## Chibatastic

My Sapphire Sandwich!




































:-!

Chiba


----------



## Cicindela

Only these three:

*Number "11" of 3500 Apollo 11 edition: *










*X-33* with titanium deployant









*Speedmaster Classic Moonphase.*


----------



## lagerman72

Late to the party but loving all the quality pictures. Here's mine, not quality, but the picture:


----------



## ach5

Cicindela said:


> Only these three:...


Can't see any of those photos (broken links), but they're sounding good!


----------



## Speedo

Lovely thread, lovely watches.

Here's my Speedmaster Pro


----------



## Desotti

Chibatastic said:


> My Sapphire Sandwich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic :-!, I can't stop laughing! :-d

Cheers!


----------



## Kansha

New on Saturday to me, with Meteorite dial:


----------



## anhe

Do you hav emore pics of the metorite dail? It seems to look so good.


----------



## ghound79

Here you go with a leather omega strap and deployment


----------



## hidden by leaves

Congrats... Local AD here showed me his today. Was far more impressed seeing it in person than I was prepared to be having only seen pics until today...

Cheers,
HBL



Kansha said:


> New on Saturday to me, with Meteorite dial:


----------



## Chibatastic

Desotti said:


> Great pic :-!, I can't stop laughing! :-d
> 
> Cheers!


Thx Desotti


----------



## john wilson

gprider said:


> Really think the pics are great, was wondering about the camera you use and some of the details about the pictures in terms of backgrounds and lenses.


Nikon D3. And thank you. John Wilson


----------



## fluppyboy

john wilson said:


> Nikon D3. And thank you. John Wilson


I wonder why chefs don't get asked what pots and pans they use, but photographers are always asked about their equipment. Like it matters! :roll:

Nice pics John. I'm sure glad that it was YOU holding the camera!


----------



## OmegaAmigo

My newly acquired Speedy 3311.80


----------



## onioncrown

I'm joining!! My new watch arrived today. Born on the 1st of July...

I quickly switched to a Hirsch Modena strap, but am not so sure now if I like it better than the bracelet.


----------



## SynMike

Here is mine:


----------



## waruilewi

subpro300 said:


> So much Moon-Speedys here. ;-)
> Where are the Marks? :-s
> Here's my Mk4. Fresh from restoring.
> The only chrono I really like ...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


My Mark IV...


----------



## waruilewi

Exciting every time I see all these Speedys. Here's one of mine to add. Wearing it today in celebration of the Dutch pulling one off at the World Cup, and over Brazil no less.


----------



## RCM83

I can join right?


----------



## ach5

RCM83 said:


> I can join right?


Excellent 300th post! And you're definitely in the club with a baby like that!

|>


----------



## pandamonium

The love of my life -- well, after my girlfriend, of course!


----------



## T. Wong

X-33....


----------



## Guest




----------



## hidden by leaves

My Speedy from earlier... on my recently acquired Di Modell Rallye...




























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Kansha

anhe said:


> Do you hav emore pics of the metorite dail? It seems to look so good.


Check out my 'Grail' thread on the Public forum


----------



## gigfy

Here is my long awaited 3572.50 (from 1999).




























cheers,
gigfy


----------



## ach5

Kansha said:


> Check out my 'Grail' thread on the Public forum


Get 'em posted over here, or you're not officially in "the club"!!!


----------



## uwtc

My Tonneau c.1045


----------



## papoh

Here is mine. bought it preowned from ebay from japan. great ebay experience and perfect watch.


----------



## Vortex

I was invited to post this . . . so it's not my fault.










:roll:


----------



## Kansha

My Grail:










with my birthyear 1963 Grandfather's watch that started it:


----------



## H2KA

Permission to join..


----------



## Chibatastic

New strap!




























Chiba


----------



## animusolus

Chiba, you have - as my people would say - the photography skills. ;-)


----------



## Jon

145.012-67





































Jon


----------



## Chibatastic

animusolus said:


> Chiba, you have - as my people would say - the photography skills. ;-)


Thanks JTR!!

That Last one I submitted for the Omega forum exploration contest.
Had to explain to the wife why I was driving down the block with my camera and got the old "Face Palm"
If your people ever need a photog, Have camera - will travel b-)

All in good fun 

Chiba


----------



## Vortex

May I join too please ?


----------



## music_healing

Speedmaster ... the Metrosexual style ... (actually, my wife wear it)
Mother of Pearl dial ...



















:thanks


----------



## ach5

Vortex said:


> May I join too please ?


And this is for you, Good Sir


----------



## Vortex

I am delighted with your kind gesture. 
Thank you. |>


----------



## nikola0406

Can I join the club ;-). Thanks
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/


----------



## whifferdill

Here's mine:



















A fine club!


----------



## nikola0406

Can I join THE club 
Flickr: nikola0406's Photostream ;-)


----------



## smoz

I have already been issued with my membership card on another thread but I just know that you like pictures on here ...


----------



## Comedian

Grasshoppers are cool. b-)


----------



## speedy49

Hey All,
I've been told that to officially join the club, and get cards I need to post photos here. So I have finally! been able to do that ... playing with the manual settings on my point and shoot. I hope they do! Let me know what you guys think. Football (49ers) + Chocolate + Watches = Heaven

Incidentally the football statue used in the photos was made by the same artist as the sculptures on the side of the Skydome ... make that Rogers Centre


----------



## ach5




----------



## yblocgerg

Can I join this club ? b-)

Got it two days ago...ebay...amazing condition, loving it!

a









b


----------



## MikeFxd

Can I join!! Just picked this up yesterday. I cant find what model it is. It looks like the Olympic model but without the Olympic back or second hand?








​


----------



## ghound79

With leather strap on


----------



## speedy49

So how do we actually go about getting cards given to us?


----------



## nikola0406

speedy49 said:


> So how do we actually go about getting cards given to us?


Yeah I would like to know to:-(


----------



## jmsrolls

speedy49 said:


> So how do we actually go about getting cards given to us?


PM a photo of your Speedy Pro to me.

Fr. John+


----------



## ach5

speedy49 said:


> So how do we actually go about getting cards given to us?


You post your photos, and somebody replies with this!

Welcome!


----------



## speedy49

Sweet now I feel special!!! Fr John please note I won't pm as card rec'd above. Do we place this one in the sig? Thanks ach5!


----------



## ach5

speedy49 said:


> Sweet now I feel special!!! Fr John please note I won't pm as card rec'd above. Do we place this one in the sig? Thanks ach5!


Sure - download it, resize it (Faststone is my free program of choice for doing this) and then add it to your sig!

Congrats on joining the "coolest" club in town! |>


----------



## anhe

Old Speedmaster


And "new" 3570.50 reacently bought from the sales section.


----------



## nikola0406

Well I am now member of the best forum club on the net  Thanks. Just wondering how many members do we have


----------



## paradox1828

Here's mine, had her for a few months now and I love it. It's (terribly) photographed on top of my physics formula sheet (I figured it was an appropriate backdrop considering the math it took to send her to the moon and all). It's something I think about quite a lot while doing my homework.


----------



## jubu

Just got mine yesterday! A brand spanking new Sapphire Sandwich! Here are my pics:


----------



## ach5

bump! what a fantastic collection of Speedy's!

Well done!!


----------



## SpeedRacer

Yeah Baby!


----------



## Pachoe




----------



## Manburg

Pictures say (more than) a thousand words.


----------



## chuakimsiangjeremy

Here goes, my first speedmaster...


----------



## nuovorecord

Whoo Hoo! The Eagle has Landed! :-!


----------



## arkolykos

new here just 4 days old my beauty....... :-!


----------



## arkolykos

another good shot...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigiplastic

By having a speedy 1045, am i qulfied to be member here?


----------



## daghoi

Here's mine:

New to me...:


----------



## Ωmegaist

*Hello to every body well, this my newest aquisition:*

Picasa Web Albums - Efthymios Plikas - Omega speedma...
PS I couldnt upload directly the pics here! Hope I will get my OSPOC Card anyhow.
Cheers.


----------



## GaryF

I should add mine, i suppose...


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

1 week into Speedy Pro ownership!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## ramirez1970




----------



## ChronoScot

Seems I'm in the minority here with the Speedie Date, but does this get me into the club?


----------



## augsix




----------



## SEoperator77

Can I join?


----------



## GRP

Bought my Speedmaster over 30 years ago and it has had a long and hard life (although little use in the last ten years). Considering the hard life it looks pretty good until you take a high resolution digital image and see all the wear and tear.






​


----------



## whifferdill

nikola0406 said:


> Well I am now member of the best forum club on the net  Thanks. Just wondering how many members do we have


Nice to see you have a Heuer Bund - that and the speedy are the two best chronos ever made IMO. So why did I sell both?????? o|

At least I got a Speedy back Photos to come.

Great thread!


----------



## ogtel05

New Speedy, quick wristshot (amateur photography to be sure...)

(Acquired this one from forum member Todd 5851, smooth transaction and watch arrived exactly as described.)


----------



## LeftRightLeft

ach5 said:


> You post your photos, and somebody replies with this!
> 
> Welcome!


Does anyone know where I can get the band in this photo?


----------



## Cubbiepants

Proud to throw my 105.012-66 into the thread:


----------



## FreelanceWriter

*Stupid Question*

How do you get more than 1 picture in your signature. I tried just adding my 2nd acquisition and it deleted my 1st. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arkolykos

*Re: Stupid Question*


----------



## joeuk

*Re: Stupid Question*

freelance if you go into settings then onto sig settings go to the bottom and where it says sig picture then go to option 2 and upload pic it will change the current pic in the box but will add it to the main screen hope this helps.


----------



## FreelanceWriter

*Re: Stupid Question*

Thanks Joe. I understand how to do that but that only seems to allow me to *replace* the existing photo with another (even when the "delete current photo" option isn't checked). I'd like to know how to add a second photo next to it without replacing the existing one. It seems there is a way to do this but I can't figure out how.


----------



## joeuk

*Re: Stupid Question*



FreelanceWriter said:


> Thanks Joe. I understand how to do that but that only seems to allow me to *replace* the existing photo with another (even when the "delete current photo" option isn't checked). I'd like to know how to add a second photo next to it without replacing the existing one. It seems there is a way to do this but I can't figure out how.


Just do what I wrote but then preview in the box above , it doesn't delete the other were I wrote to add picture and upload it that's just a adding point and not your finished Sig any problems and I will explain more all the best


----------



## FreelanceWriter

*Re: Stupid Question*

I'll try again, but even the preview seems to make a permanent change. I didn't even click "upload" this time; I pasted the destination from my pc next to the existing photo and just clicked preview. Then I navigated away from the entire screen but when I returned, the picture had changed again.


----------



## joeuk

*Re: Stupid Question*

right back home from work will try to explain to you step by step.
click on settings at the top of this page, then click edit sig, on that page you should have from the top preview, then edit sig and at the bottom sig pic.
go down to sig pic at the bottom then option 2 were it says browse click that. once you click that locate your picture then press upload, then press preview sig in the edit sig section then look at the preview above that. it should be okay if so dont forget to save it, any problems write again and will try again all the best. p.s in the edit section your sig might not show up as pic like mine says [sigpic][sigpic] but in preview comes out as a picture.


----------



## FreelanceWriter

*Re: Stupid Question*

Thanks, I'm trying, Joe. Those instructions seem to just replace my existing sig photo with the new one but it doesn't seem to allow me to use them both side by side. Are you saying that when you do it you can add mutliple pictures side by side?


----------



## joeuk

*Re: Stupid Question*

sorry about this left something out. right when you goto the bottom of the page and upload your pic it will replace the pic what was there before(this is the bottom part only not the middle) once you do that press (insert pic) button lefthand side of the bottom part, think its just above the word upload. that will then insert it onto the middle page it should have your old pic and [sig][sig] then preview it and check it if ok save it.


----------



## woodbridge

Great pic's. Here is my Speedy 3210.52 (camera phone)...


----------



## joeuk

Hope you have sorted it after my last post sorry I forgot that part


----------



## Norway

One day I am gonna join this club too, gonna get me a 3570.50 ! Just need to save up ALOT of money  Great pictures!


----------



## Ced

Here's mine!  Just got it yesterday. :-d It's a -69. Working perfectly and in fairly good condition for it's age IMO.

















So, now im able to join the Club? :-!

Edit: I took the liberty of adding the signature ;-)


----------



## marcusjf

Here's mine


----------



## Hotel Guy

Was passed down an older Speedmaster Reduced by my old man a couple months ago. I love it - gonna keep it forever. Its losing a couple minutes/day so I need to take it in for service soon. Also looking at getting a couple leather strap options for it. 

Quick question - is a slight 'yellowing' of the hour markers normal on this watch? Looking through the pictures it seems that there are a handful of watches with this same issue, but I wasnt sure if it is something that is corrected during a full service or if its just normal fading/aging (it doesnt really bother me). FYI It was purchased new around 1995. 

Thanks!


----------



## damascato

Please welcome my little one ;-)


----------



## nikola0406

whifferdill said:


> Nice to see you have a Heuer Bund - that and the speedy are the two best chronos ever made IMO. So why did I sell both?????? o|
> 
> At least I got a Speedy back Photos to come.
> 
> Great thread!


Thanks, I will learn from your mistake


----------



## saunakdesai

My first post of my first Speedy Pro just purchased.


----------



## gRRaffiti

Just found this thread.










Just flipped my PO for the Speedy last week, and for the first time since I got into watches, I am completely in love with the watch on my wrist.


----------



## fooit

Are owners of Omega X-33 welcome to the club?


----------



## mrplow25

Finally got a Speedmaster Pro, chose the discontinued 3572.50. Didn't like the looks of sapphire sandwich and chose the original look of the hesalite crystal. Also able to see the decorated movement from the display back. Best of both worlds. But deliberating whether to change the dial and hand for new ones for the lume or stick with the original for the vintage look


----------



## maxiee

Not a speedmaster professional  but its my speedmaster ladies chrono! :-d In the midst of forum lurking and not doing my assignment.


----------



## uyaffe

Happy to join this club!


----------



## gRRaffiti

maxiee said:


> Not a speedmaster professional  but its my speedmaster ladies chrono! :-d In the midst of forum lurking and not doing my assignment.


I love that look, I am saving to get my wife one for our next anniversary.


----------



## maxiee

gRRaffiti said:


> I love that look, I am saving to get my wife one for our next anniversary.


How sweet of you to do that


----------



## river rat

I guess I can join the club.


----------



## tonyphilly

Just arrived! I LOVE THIS WATCH. It's an early 2000's (77xxxxxx serial). Very comfortable on the band. I'm waiting for my ultrasonic cleaner to arrive later today. But for the time being....


----------



## ctarshus

Up until 2 years ago this was my Speedy, a 3513.50, which I sold here on WUS.










Here is its replacement, a new 3576.50.00 (with the silver moon and stars) received today from Toppers. They offered a very fair price and wonderful service over the phone. Sadly I haven't officially met it / touched it yet (out of country until next Friday), but my girlfriend was nice enough to take a picture of it to help hold me over until I get home. This has always been my "dream" watch, and even more so now that Omega went to a silver moon instead of yellow / orange. I can't wait to get home to see it in person and wear it...more pictures to come then.










Cheers


----------



## Monocrom

Ah, It's even still in the wrapper. Congrats on the new Speedy.


----------



## ctarshus

Thanks Monocrom. I'm not sure if the wrap means I received a non-displayed piece or they just wrapped it for shipping, but in either case I'm sure it is pristine.


----------



## sfglenrock

Sign me up. 145.022 69


----------



## gs3ondubs

I'm part of the club! 3523.30.00


----------



## Zer0cooL

Can I join? New Speedmaster Date here...I m lovin it!


----------



## powerband

Speedy Date 3212.80.00


----------



## ctarshus

here are some more pictures now that i am home and have had the chance to wear it a few days. full moon starts tonight.


----------



## bassplayrr

Happy Easter!

Well, my fiance surprised me this morning by giving me my wedding gift early. She claims she gave it early so I can wear it in our engagement photos, but really she just has a very hard time waiting to give gifts. :-x

Pretty bread and butter for these parts, but it's a 3570.50 and I really couldn't be happier. I've wanted this watch for quite some time; a grail watch for sure.

I also wanted to thank Fr. John and our FD for making this happen. If it was not for Fr. John's posts about his watches and friendly answers to my PMs combined with the FDs wonderful pricing, this gift may never come to fruition. So, thank you.

Does this mean I finally get to display the Owners Club image in my signature? :-!


----------



## uyaffe

bassplayrr said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Well, my fiance surprised me this morning by giving me my wedding gift early. She claims she gave it early so I can wear it in our engagement photos, but really she just has a very hard time waiting to give gifts. :-x
> 
> Pretty bread and butter for these parts, but it's a 3570.50 and I really couldn't be happier. I've wanted this watch for quite some time; a grail watch for sure.
> 
> I also wanted to thank Fr. John and our FD for making this happen. If it was not for Fr. John's posts about his watches and friendly answers to my PMs combined with the FDs wonderful pricing, this gift may never come to fruition. So, thank you.
> 
> Does this mean I finally get to display the Owners Club image in my signature? :-!


I was happy to read your post. Congratulations for your upcoming wedding.


----------



## bassplayrr

uyaffe said:


> I was happy to read your post. Congratulations for your upcoming wedding.


Thank you. I consider my self very lucky to be marrying her. This watch is just icing on the cake.


----------



## BDH

Congrats on your watch Bassplayrr! I agree with your comments regarding Fr. John. Without his advice, and the advice of MANY others, I too would not be posting here today to share with you all my new "membership card" to the Speedy Owners Club!

Below are a few pictures of my newly acquired 1969 Pre-Moon Speedmaster Professional! This is a watch I have wanted for a VERY long time, as you can read about here, if you so choose: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grail-achieved-heartfelt-thank-you-wus-new-pictures-533631.html

Here are a few photos:


----------



## bassplayrr

What strap is that? It looks great!


----------



## RobP

My first generation Speedmaster X-33 on Titanium Bracelet.










Also have a Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## gerard88t

Here's my late entry
It needed a slight bump of the regulator when it got to me last week and so far it's been running perfectly with time source. Amazed how these old Omegas can be easily set up to run like top tier COSC pieces


----------



## hollyb

*Mini-Me*  3539.50


----------



## Frodo

And here is mine!
Also with little brother Speedy date.
Imho the Speedmaster Profesional is one of the most beautiful and complete watch ever made.
An immortal timepiece!


----------



## Neilo

My Speedy 3513.33


----------



## sneakertinker




----------



## intjMastermind

Trying my speedmaster on leather today. Opinions on the combo?


----------



## FightingIllini

Here is my 3572.50.


----------



## Monocrom

intjMastermind said:


> Trying my speedmaster on leather today. Opinions on the combo? . . .


Looks good! :-!


----------



## Izzy Does It

My Speedy 3513.33.00 Circa 1996.


----------



## FOOGauzie

Triple-date Chronometer...


----------



## EDiTOR9

As of 10 days ago, I'm a member.


----------



## iinsic

My Speedie BA, a gift from my wife this summer.


----------



## punch

My 145.022-69 ref, early 70's vintage (craigslist find!)


----------



## jmc

Such a conversation piece...


----------



## R1P

Poor pic, but here's mine: X-33 (1st Gen)


----------



## Ckryt

Honored to be part of a special club - Love my Speedy!

























*Watch Collection - a set on Flickr*


----------



## Toothbras

Here is one of my favorite pics during my favorite season



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges74

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## CMTFR

Just two models...

















Best Regards


----------



## MH434

My 105.012-65 on a JB.


----------



## patbu

Another Date, bought five days ago


----------



## gippo

The Eagle has Landed :-!


----------



## UniversalExport




----------



## sonnguyen

Mines


----------



## aphexafx

Cheers!


----------



## bigdubs

While I know I'm bringing down the gorgeous-pic-average on this thread, can't help but post these. I am ecstatic and humbled to join the club.


----------



## iinsic

My Speedie Broad Arrow has a new sibling - the Speedmaster Day-Date 3222.80


----------



## kohym

Here is mine!

I ove this thread. makes me want to liquidate my watch collection to go into Speedy-only world.


----------



## sebasvu

Presenting my new Speedy on a Di-modell Chronissimo strap


----------



## DHopper71

If I may join in ...


----------



## George Riemer

My Speedmasters:


----------



## mr_pedro

I am happy to have been able to join the club. I currently have only one speedy, but three straps:


----------



## cptdean

Here's mine.


----------



## jinxed

So many fantastic photos and watches in this thread. Here are some shots of mine.


----------



## Five of Clubs

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## mcreston

which strap do you have on the middle pic. looks like a brown strap with a deployant clasp on it. very strong look, any additional info would be great. thanks



mr_pedro said:


> I am happy to have been able to join the club. I currently have only one speedy, but three straps:


----------



## mr_pedro

mcreston said:


> which strap do you have on the middle pic. looks like a brown strap with a deployant clasp on it. very strong look, any additional info would be great. thanks


That's the Di-Modell Jumbo. I have some more shots of that strap in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f99/straps-speedmaster-professional-6410-6.html#post4601907


----------



## erreeffe

Here's mine 
hope you like them!!















on my wrist















Ciao, R


----------



## erreeffe

Here's mine 
hope you like them!!














on my wrist















Ciao, R


----------



## jament

I just joined the club yesterday, thanks to a great deal by a forum member. Thanks to everyone here. This isn't a purchase I would have made without having access to all the information on these boards.

Cheers.


----------



## Punkling

I absolutely adore this watch. In fact, my other 9 no longer get a look in, as I've worn this continuously for weeks now. Perfect in every way...


----------



## Kringkily

nice watch!


----------



## LeWBeZ

Nice rally band up there...

Here is my favorite piece on my favorite bracelet... Pic taken with my not so favorite camera (iPhone)


----------



## kohym

kohym said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> I ove this thread. makes me want to liquidate my watch collection to go into Speedy-only world.


Some others join the herd recently:


























Bought the Apollo11 40th Anniversay BNIB but couldn't bear to wear her so she is now in a new home


----------



## Matty01

Here are mine, 1 at home, the other coming soon!









So how does one get the badge and include it in their profile?


----------



## Kev0417

This post can be deleted.


----------



## nikola0406

_*GO PATRIOTS*_ ;-)


















































Two legends in one shot Duke football and Speedy Pro  Cheers


----------



## Platinum Member




----------



## Davide

I'm here with you guys.


----------



## Justice

Here's mine. One of the rare transitionary models from the 1968. Still has the stepped dial and applied logo, but has the cal.861 mov't.


----------



## BRNO

Two Speedies:


----------



## Matty01

My second Speedy arrived today, and in the flesh it looks amazing ... my favourite Speedy of all time!


----------



## mitadoc

My 1140 Reduced


----------



## T. Wong

ST145.022 from 1991...


vertical view by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Pullapoika

Hello!!

Im a new member here and Im joining your Speedmaster Club Directly!!
Here is 2 of my Lovely Speedys!! Hope you enjoy them


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Some of you have seen this one before. Just postin' in this thread.


----------



## Mark Standen

Just got my first Speedasmter, so chuffed with it! 








BTW, how do I get one of the signature images?


----------



## Pullapoika

Can anyone Please post pics of their 18k YG Speedmasters?????
Havent seen any pics of them here ?!


----------



## T. Wong

My ST145.022 made in 1991, 1479 bracelet..


montage Speedie 1991 exotic car by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## JacksonExports

Joined the Club about 6 months ago, just now getting around to posting pics. I am enamored with the Speedmaster. I now am looking to acquire my first Mark. The disease is spreading.


----------



## wjk_glynn

My Speedmaster 145.012-67 (c321) with a 1039 bracelet...


----------



## JimInOz

Mmmmmm.....

Missed this one, anyway, here's a couple of my watch equivalent to my "first born son"


----------



## solesman

love the strap on your Speedy!!


JimInOz said:


> Mmmmmm.....
> 
> Missed this one, anyway, here's a couple of my watch equivalent to my "first born son"


----------



## bvh

New acquisition...


----------



## IGotId

bvh said:


> New acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 649370


NICE! Big Money!


----------



## CCJ

Love the watch and the thread. Recently swapped out the bracelet for a leather strap, and I really like the look. It's interesting to see how others choose to wear theirs...


----------



## nikola0406

Todays shot, Hirsch Professional on Speedmaster Pro


----------



## nikola0406

Beautiful sunrise this morning :-d


----------



## Mcbeck

Add me to the list ...


----------



## solesman

That caseback is something else!!



Mcbeck said:


> Add me to the list ...


----------



## solesman

Here is my 3873.50.31 May I have a card?


----------



## clover4studio

Speedy with 9300 calibre


----------



## IGotId

clover4studio said:


> Speedy with 9300 calibre
> View attachment 656079


very nice Speedy!


----------



## Omega 747

Hi all, just joined and am the proud owner of a pair of speedmasters, the pro I got about 10yrs ago and the broad arrow GMT was about 4 years ago, I've changed from the brown leather to the orange solar impulse strap though. The Z-33 is next on the radar but I have to sell my "other" branded watch first. Will post some pics soon. Cheers

Ive been saving for the last couple of years for a Apollo XVI, 40th anniversary but I've never found one, did omega make one? I know they made an XV and I see they've just done a XVII. Maybe I'm fortunate if they didn't make one as I really want a spacemaster now.


----------



## paracord




----------



## fumblerooski

My 3573.50...


----------



## hyperhad123

Could you verify a serial number beginning with 38 as being a '69 Speedmaster Pro? Mine has that number, but I see the it should have either a 26 or a 27?

Tks


----------



## stump

Mark Standen said:


> Just got my first Speedasmter, so chuffed with it!
> View attachment 643875
> 
> 
> BTW, how do I get one of the signature images?


I want to join this club and this is the style watch I am after.Should I get new or second hand?Is there a second hand model like this one (Year) that stands out?
Stump


----------



## T. Wong

montage astronaut 2 Speedmasters by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## mitadoc

I tried two tone Nato recently...


----------



## ampersand

I just ordered a black and grey NATO for my speedy. The original Omega band is starting to come apart so I needed a replacement. I have the same band for my Submariner and like it so I decided to get another one. From the way it looks on yours I think I will be happy. Here is a pic of what it is going on once it arrives. Cheers.


----------



## johnny_boomboom

Finally... My Grail Watch!!!! Thanks to my beautiful wife... Can I join?


----------



## CCJ

Thanks to anyone who recommended the Hirsch Carbon strap in this and other threads. Just got mine last week and it's a perfect choice for the Speedmaster.


----------



## CCJ

I just got confirmation from Omega (Customer Care, Swatch Group US) of two things I'd heard in the forums but wanted to get the official answer on (sorry if this is elementary stuff: it wasn't for me!):

- It is NOT recommended that a manual watch be wound while being worn on the wrist. I couldn't find this in Omega's manual, but I'd heard the same from others and I just wanted to confirm it.

- It is OK to hack the seconds by applying back pressure to the crown, even if the second hand starts to move backward. The maunal mentions this technique, but does not address possible backwards motion. The OK from Omega contradicts several posts I have read stating that the back-pressure hacking technique puts excessive wear on the movement.

Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## samps

^ On your first point do you wound while literally on the wrist? If winding I wind in the morning before I put it on. Is that what you mean?

In other words, would it be best to wind after I take it off at night before I go to sleep (ie. wind and then let it rest)?


----------



## CCJ

samps said:


> ^ On your first point do you wound while literally on the wrist? If winding I wind in the morning before I put it on. Is that what you mean?
> 
> In other words, would it be best to wind after I take it off at night before I go to sleep (ie. wind and then let it rest)?


I was specifically asking about whether it's ok to wind while the watch is on the wrist (I don't do it, but I was curious if I could). My question to Omega didn't get into any details about wind then wear versus wind then rest.


----------



## Aska Chee

Hi All, Greeting from Singapore. Pls accept me to this club...


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

New forum member and Omega owner here. 
Here's my new-to-me Speedmaster Auto [Reduced], Ref. 3510.50.
Looking forward to many years from this daily driver!
One thing I'd like feedback on is there's a number on the back, same length as a Serial, but the actual number seems to high to be authentic. Also, as far as I know, Serials weren't inscribed on the back when it was made. So the number isn't original to the watch, right?
Thanks, gents. Looking forward to lots of great discussion on the boards. Without further ado...


----------



## arkolykos




----------



## Desotti

My humble speedys (update):









*321.10.42.50.02.001
*









*3894.50.37 + Omega mesh bracelet*









*3573.50.00 + Hirsch Carbon*









*3519.50.00*

Cheers!


----------



## kicker

The Eagle has landed in my collection...I join


----------



## OBB1044

New member is heir too. Although I have my Speedmaster for some time now I officially joining the club )


----------



## tanjwb

hi everyone! i've been a looong time lurker and this will be my firs time posting.
i recently acquired a Speedmaster Professional cal.1861 with a hesalite dial
i've had it for a month now and it still captures my eyes every single time it goes on my wrist!
honestly, its a daily struggle to decide between the speedy pro and my newly acquired nomos tangente gangreserve! 
absolutely love the watch!!


----------



## eduardo_gomez

My 1967 Speedy c.321 in his brand.new 1171 bracelet. I really LOVE this watch, y buy it 2 months ago and i use it EVERYDAY, i just take it of to take a shower so im starting to think about doing it just three times a week jaja.


----------



## MH434

hyperhad123 said:


> Could you verify a serial number beginning with 38 as being a '69 Speedmaster Pro? Mine has that number, but I see the it should have either a 26 or a 27?


38 million would be about 1974. 1969 would be 28 to 31 million.


----------



## speedyone

My sapphire sandwich.


----------



## swils8610

My new Speedy!!!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Pullapoika

Come on guys, post pics of your Gold Speedys!! Please !!


----------



## cramd

My first post here, and my first Omega. I am so happy with this watch. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Davide

On a NATO strap


----------



## cramd

It looks great with that strap.


----------



## mr_raider

Glad to join the club!


----------



## Brad Cancian

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here, I just discovered the forum, so thanks for having me 









I have never really been a "watch" guy. About a year ago, when searching for a 30th birthday present for myself, I gave long thought to a nice watch - but also a nice watch that I could wear every day without too much fear of it being damaged, scratched or stop working. I settled without too much trouble on the Speedmaster - I am an Aerospace Engineer and the history, pedigree and construction of this particular watch very much appealed to me. The decision was made, and down I went to my local reputable jewler to make the purchase of a brand new Speedy. Here is my Speedmaster. It's just a "stock" standard model, nothing special, but it is a special one for me.



















Apologies for the average photography - this is my first time photographing watches! Oh, and you will note some wear and tear - like I said, I wear this watch everyday (and love it to death).

I have found that I have now also become interested in some of the older model Omegas from the 50s / 60s (Seamaster, Constellation, Cosmic etc) as these seem quite elegant and relatively cheap (relative to the cost of a new watch, that is). I have my first 60s era Connie and a 50s era Speedmaster on the way as we speak, and I am hoping to use this fine forum to help educate myself before making some more purchases. I think this watch thing may be contagious!

Thanks!

BC


----------



## kjse7en

Brad Cancian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, I just discovered the forum, so thanks for having me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never really been a "watch" guy. About a year ago, when searching for a 30th birthday present for myself, I gave long thought to a nice watch - but also a nice watch that I could wear every day without too much fear of it being damaged, scratched or stop working. I settled without too much trouble on the Speedmaster - I am an Aerospace Engineer and the history, pedigree and construction of this particular watch very much appealed to me. The decision was made, and down I went to my local reputable jewler to make the purchase of a brand new Speedy. Here is my Speedmaster. It's just a "stock" standard model, nothing special, but it is a special one for me.
> 
> Apologies for the average photography - this is my first time photographing watches! Oh, and you will note some wear and tear - like I said, I wear this watch everyday (and love it to death).
> 
> I have found that I have now also become interested in some of the older model Omegas from the 50s / 60s (Seamaster, Constellation, Cosmic etc) as these seem quite elegant and relatively cheap (relative to the cost of a new watch, that is). I have my first 60s era Connie and a 50s era Speedmaster on the way as we speak, and I am hoping to use this fine forum to help educate myself before making some more purchases. I think this watch thing may be contagious!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BC


BC, yes, contagious as it always has!

And congratulations on your new fond love, nice piece and great choice!!


----------



## drew83

Hey everybody,

I'm new to WUS and would like to join this thread with my '03 Speedie Auto Reduced 3510.50.00. It is a great watch and in my humble opinion doesn't deserve to be treated as inferior by hardcore Pro owners. I tend to see it as a completely individual watch with its own "soul". It sits on my small wrist perfectly and doesn't catch too much attention. I know it never made it to the Moon but who cares  Sorry for any English imperfections, I live in the Czech Republic.


----------



## kjse7en

drew83 said:


> View attachment 745740
> 
> 
> Hey everybody,
> 
> I'm new to WUS and would like to join this thread with my '03 Speedie Auto Reduced 3510.50.00. It is a great watch and in my humble opinion doesn't deserve to be treated as inferior by hardcore Pro owners. I tend to see it as a completely individual watch with its own "soul". It sits on my small wrist perfectly and doesn't catch too much attention. I know it never made it to the Moon but who cares  Sorry for any English imperfections, I live in the Czech Republic.


Congrats on your Speedy Auto. Yes its a great watch and I personally think it showcases Omega's quality. Time keeping is excellent!

Mine says hi...


----------



## vadimdon

sorry, is this the 3750 or 3753?


----------



## vadimdon

papoh said:


> Here is mine. bought it preowned from ebay from japan. great ebay experience and perfect watch.


hi. is that the sapphire sandwich or the original 3570?


----------



## AAMC

So I have this 3570.50.00...










and now I have this 3873.50.31...










ok...ok....it's just the 3570.50.00 "matching" perfectly with the Hirsch Duke:-!


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## acwilliams

First post! Honored to be a member.


----------



## masbret

I have finally joined the Speedmaster Pro club with a 3590.50. Here it is on a Hirsch leather strap, it came with a 1479 bracelet which I like very much also.


----------



## speedycosmograph

Since I don't have a 2915 to show off, I'll have to settle for this old beater. This strap is no longer on the watch, but I like the photo.


----------



## Pouring

My new speedy date... Ordered and deposit paid. Due to collect in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Handy

Mine's a 2009 model.


----------



## marchone

My 1861 bought pre-owned in 2007.









*On a NATO G10. Seller's photo. *









*In good company with Sinn 757 UTC and Chronoswiss Lunar Calendar*. * On an Omega Coramide strap and deployant.*


----------



## Original scope

Mine is from 84 and has a great patina on the lume! Love that it has a vintage look.


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## Davide

ChronoScot said:


>


Very nice.
Also the strap is really beautyful, where did you get it from?


----------



## speedbird_500

375.0043 Speedmaster Date


----------



## ChronoScot

Davide said:


> Very nice.
> Also the strap is really beautyful, where did you get it from?


It's the Omega OEM Cordura strap, designed for the Speedmaster Date. You can buy them from Omega boutiques, otherwise you likely need to order one through an AD.


----------



## Davide

ChronoScot said:


> It's the Omega OEM Cordura strap, designed for the Speedmaster Date. You can buy them from Omega boutiques, otherwise you likely need to order one through an AD.


Thanks.

Davide


----------



## Stargazer1

Bought mine new in 2007 while visiting Washington, DC. I've been wearing it almost every day since then.


----------



## downer

My 50th anniversary limited edition..


----------



## AAMC




----------



## Rasullini

Hello everyone, I apologise in advance for my naivety. I have just purchased an Omega Speedmaster Professional (calibre No.1861) and thoroughly enjoying it. However, I am having trouble with the small minute and hour counters. The second counter is working fine but the former two are stuck in their neutral positions. I have consulted the manual but no luck in getting them going. I assumed on winding the crown in position 2 for the first time all the small counter dials would work.

Any advice would be appreciated.​


----------



## speedbird_500

Rasullini, the dials which aren't moving are totalizers for the chronograph, one counts minutes, the other counts hours. They only work while the chrono hand is running.


----------



## Vakane




----------



## RFFG




----------



## sabsar

speedycosmograph said:


> Since I don't have a 2915 to show off, I'll have to settle for this old beater. This strap is no longer on the watch, but I like the photo.


Beautiful pre-moon Speedy. Love the patina. What year Sir?


----------



## Denke27

I'm a member too! 










Cheers,

/E


----------



## Man_of_few_words

After setting up a "Speedy savings account" about six or so years ago, I finally reached my goal. (I'm not a rich man, as you can tell)

I bought my grail last month new from an AD. They gave me a great deal and there's no sales tax here in Oregon! I got my half link from Ofrei last week and got it put on today. Absolute perfection. I can't tell you guys how happy to be in this club.


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## jdmap2

I'm in with my brand new 3570.50!


----------



## Salvo

mine


----------



## bobpensik

Recently got a Speedy and I am loving it


----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## gdigenis

a recent purchase that hopefully gets me into the club!


----------



## goatscapeable

This is my first post, but I've enjoyed reading all the great Omega info in this forum and this club seems like a place I want to be


----------



## nairb-ca

Do I qualify??
It says "Speedmaster" on the band and on the case back...LOL
I'm sure many purists will shake their heads.... but that's OK....


----------



## mt1tdi

In order in which I bought them...

Mark 3










X-33 Gen 1










105.012-66










145.022-74


----------



## mediaokra

861 Speedy -- rescued from my father-in-law's estate with a badly scratched crystal, scuffed bezel, broken bracelet and a missing pusher. (Mother-in-law considered it just another broken watch. But my wife insisted we keep it. My arm did not need to be twisted very far, at all.)


----------



## TheSeaMaster

Hi guys!
I'm also new on the forum, but I read about 3 years ago sure. I don't know, why I didn't register before. Here are some pics from my Speedy:















I don't know, if you know about this site:

We Choose the Moon: Celebrating the 40th Anniversary of the Apollo 11 Lunar Landing

Have a nice day!


----------



## Goedhart

My speedy 1979 on (in my opinion) the most beautiful combi: THE leather NATO


----------



## bobpensik

Another shot of my Speedy with something else I carry daily


----------



## nikola0406




----------



## Lexi

84 Speedy...


----------



## gippo

gippo said:


> The Eagle has Landed :-!


New entry ;-)


----------



## gollum

"My preciouses"


----------



## MaleBox

Own this watch for several months never did really like it, it's just a must have watch for omega fans
But today... it all change

I'm so amazed to see the movement with my own eyes....


----------



## Happytalk

Got one! Not much of a photographer, but this is a proud moment. Birth year watch. Recently serviced by Omega. Couldn't be happier. It has been about an 8 month journey of education and patience. Many thanks to this community. Amazing place. Amazing piece


----------



## Spiki

Late 80's cal 861 on 1450 bracelet.


----------



## munmanstk

My 3572.50. I dare say the only one in Brunei...

Unless the Sultan has one.


----------



## IGotId

munmanstk said:


> My 3572.50. I dare say the only one in Brunei...
> 
> Unless the Sultan has one.
> 
> View attachment 859671
> View attachment 859673


the same sultan who is a fan of all things gold? (& who has possibly the largest collection of cars in the world?)









his cheapest watch is probably a rolex...i bet he has a whole lot of hublots...


----------



## Ausman600

Here's mine........

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## munmanstk

IGotId said:


> the same sultan who is a fan of all things gold? (& who has possibly the largest collection of cars in the world?)i
> 
> View attachment 859806
> 
> 
> his cheapest watch is probably a rolex...i bet he has a whole lot of hublots...


Hahaha!
Unfortunately my King wears a Luminox color mark. Why oh why my King?! He actually started a craze for Luminox watches here. Sad but true.

But you gotta love his ride though. Chicks dig gold Rolls cos thats how we roll here. . .


----------



## IGotId

munmanstk said:


> Hahaha!
> Unfortunately my King wears a Luminox color mark. Why oh why my King?! He actually started a craze for Luminox watches here. Sad but true.
> 
> But you gotta love his ride though. Chicks dig gold Rolls cos thats how we roll here. . .


lol, really?!?!


----------



## Exyvrite

My lovely fiancée got me this yesterday! Woohoo.


----------



## davehb2001

Here's my Speedy Auto








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexet

Let me join, let me join


----------



## Dimer

Exyvrite said:


> My lovely fiancée got me this yesterday! Woohoo.


Congratulations (on both occasions )! Too bad I couldn't be there this Saturday.


----------



## Happytalk




----------



## Spiki

105.012-66, cal 321


----------



## ukpony

My speedy auto, date;


----------



## doug2507

Only the one but it'll do...;-)


----------



## xslyyx

Finally here!


----------



## Boenna_69

I really enjoy this watch!


----------



## jaisentp

Got my first Speedy Pro today!! 

The watch is absolutely amazing ....


----------



## powerband

jaisentp said:


> Got my first Speedy Pro today!!
> 
> The watch is absolutely amazing ....


It is amazing. I got mine just a couple days ago and can't stop looking at it through the day... while driving pass the cop at 94 mph, while asking the boss for a raise, while having lunch with the mistress, while pitching a client, while operating heavy machinery, while shooting quails, and while skinning cats. The Speedmaster Pro is nice to the eyes.


----------



## BrentYYC

Some pics of my '69 Pre-moon Speedy Pro (bought it to correspond to the year of the first moon landing). I love the versatility of the Speedy and how great it looks on just about any type of strap. I swap it around quite a bit to change the look. The look I get the most positive comments on is with the black canvas Nato with white stitching.

On its vintage 1171 bracelet.








On an X-33 double ridge kevlar strap








On a canvas Hamilton Nato








On a brown rally 








On a Bond Nato


----------



## DanteA77

My first post! 

Best to pair it with my dream watch given to me by my dear fiance as an engagement gift.

This is the sapphire sandwich 3573.50.00


----------



## TailwindWatching

Older reduced if I may.
175.0032


----------



## Triss

Just realised I didn't put a picture of my pride and joy on the Speedmaster club thread.

Shame on me!!

Had her almost a month and still giddy as a schoolgirl every time I look at her 

Infactuation: Speedmaster be thy name

3750.50


----------



## tfinnan

Just created a 'Hello World' post, but figured that I should post here too.







Just arrived.

-Tim


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

Not a Pro, but it does have Speedmaster on the dial


----------



## Triss

Boenna_69 said:


> I really enjoy this watch!


I'm Really loving the Hesalite glow on that.


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr

New today:


----------



## Black5

ukpony said:


> My speedy auto, date;


SNAP!

And hello from mine...


----------



## tfinnan

Lee Jones Jnr said:


> New today:
> View attachment 901816


Awesome! Love the yellow.


----------



## lovecraft22

I was thinking it would be nice to have a little touch of yellow in the speed master professional too, like a yellow seconds lug...


----------



## sneer

105.002 '62 ready to use. Glad to join the club!


----------



## multifort

My blue dialed Speedy date















its not a pro though, 
so which membership card should i use?


----------



## randb

Very nice indeed love the premoon speedies


----------



## MellyVinelli

Here is a piece of history and a piece of modernity.









Hope the X-33 is welcome in this club.


----------



## taddyangle

Here is mine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MellyVinelli

Taddyangle,

Love the bracelet. Did that come with your speedy?


----------



## cltdoc

Speedmaster c.1045/Lemania 5100 mov't., sometimes called the "Mark 4.5." The 15mm thick case/movement is completely removable from the 176.0012 outer case.


----------



## weklund

*
Here is my beater .... ;-)

Vintage 1969 Cal. 861
































*​


----------



## MellyVinelli

I request membership as of today!









Cheers,

MellyVinelli


----------



## patbu

I completely forgot to post here after this week's new arrival!










3573.50 joining my Date. Thrilled with both of them.


----------



## flyinghell34

Probably my best Speedmaster picture to date so I think I will enshrine it here for safe Speedmaster photo keeping.


----------



## MellyVinelli

Pardon my ignorance flyinghell34,

But what is that in your background?


----------



## taddyangle

MellyVinelli said:


> Taddyangle,
> 
> Love the bracelet. Did that come with your speedy?


Thanks

That braclet is from my SM300. The braclet works for the panda dial, not so much with the black dial speedy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKolmo

MellyVinelli said:


> But what is that in your background?


A relevant question for the computer era. It's a slide rule. Nice pic flyinghell34!!


----------



## davehb2001

Here's my 145.022 69ST








Not a birth year watch but close


----------



## melsman

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet,,, but it seems appropriate.
My sister gave me a box of Tang as a gag Christmas gift.
She didn't know that NASA used Tang!!


----------



## Atomant

New Speedy owner 3570.50 here. Finally, the long wait is over. Glad to be a part of this group.


----------



## MellyVinelli

Atomant said:


> New Speedy owner 3570.50 here. Finally, the long wait is over. Glad to be a part of this group.


Nice! I can see part of the omega etching on the hesalite! Congrats! I just recently got my hands on a speedy pro too!


----------



## Atomant

MellyVinelli said:


> Nice! I can see part of the omega etching on the hesalite! Congrats! I just recently got my hands on a speedy pro too!


Oh yes haha I didn't noticed that omega etching till u mentioned about it.


----------



## tfinnan

Just added this strap to the ever-growing (strap) collection.







Okay, who am I kidding...


----------



## aldrin

3570 on gas gas bones SPV2


----------



## MellyVinelli

aldrin said:


> 3750 on gas gas bones SPV2
> 
> View attachment 920795


Too bad GGB is not open until march. I'd love to get myself a SPV1 with the DWG label for my speedy pro. Can't wait till he opens up again. Happy new year folks!

For the time being? Bone stock.


----------



## JJJAAAMMM

Happy New Year from New York (stuck at home with the baby while the wife is at work)


----------



## MellyVinelli

JJJAAAMMM said:


> Happy New Year from New York (stuck at home with the baby while the wife is at work)


the chrono looks lined up to me at 0'0"!

Happy new year man!


----------



## JJJAAAMMM

MellyVinelli said:


> the chrono looks lined up to me at 0'0"!
> 
> Happy new year man!


Haha, yeah man, all day today it has been hitting the hours on the mark, may not need to get it serviced after all. Thanks, and happy new year


----------



## muffinman33

Finally I can become a member of the club! Thank you mosfetaus.


----------



## pascs

My chocolate dial Speedy


----------



## Boatmangc

My Speedy, I have never seen another one like it in person.

Along with my 1st "real" watch purchase.









And another pic that really doesn't do it justice.
Maybe one day I'll do a glamour shot, it's actually blemish free other than some patina on the strap.


----------



## red1108nyc

recently re-joined the club:


----------



## ramses_02

Hello everyone,

I'm Ramses and for the last 10 years i'm part of the club ;-)
I started out with a Speedy reduced but since a year or so I havea Speedmaster 50th anniversary in my collection....It just don't know what it is about Speedy that I love so much but it's definitly my favorite watch!


----------



## bchevy

New member


----------



## Spiki

My 105.012-66


----------



## MellyVinelli

Just swapped out my bracelet for the di-Modell rallye strap. Went for beige stitching.


----------



## gkirk78

My second Omega, but my first Speedmaster. I'd like to get my hands on a caliber 9300 speedy one of these days as well =)


----------



## Touring

A funny thing happened today...I walked into the store thinking about the SMPc but then walked out with this instead:










Don't want to get into the debate but for potential buyers, my reason for choosing the sapphire sandwich was greater clarity - the hesalite crystal made the dial look hazy to me.

This forum is such a bad influence....I wasn't even planning on buying a new watch this year!!


----------



## MellyVinelli

Haha! It certainly does have that effect on people. My mind was set on a 3570.50 tho. Happy wearing!


----------



## NielsZ

I've got this Speedy since the end of April '12 and posted it in a seperate thread but apparently haven't posted it in this one, so here you go:

It's a Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary









And the caseback looks like this.









I have been very happy with this piece, it's the flagship of my rather small beginnerscollection.
It's an honour to belong to the Speedmaster Club. ;-) Thanks for showing your beauties guys!


----------



## scrooge

That's a good looking watch! |> I'd love to hear what you think of it.


gkirk78 said:


> My second Omega, but my first Speedmaster. I'd like to get my hands on a caliber 9300 speedy one of these days as well =)
> View attachment 940976


----------



## arkolykos

View attachment 943704


----------



## Ausman600

New addition...


----------



## Spiki

New arrival, 145.012-67


----------



## garydusa

"Greetings" ...and joining the club on my first post!
By far the best and most appreciated watch in my small collection....

My 3570.50: shot today through a Jewelers loupe on an IPad2









And "Memory lane" (3 months ago) @ the "Omega Boutique": The moment of sizing and that first wrist shot!


----------



## Connoistre

Joined the club today. I should have done this sooner! Such an iconic and comfortable watch. This thing will be constantly fighting the explorer for wrist time.


----------



## gkirk78

scrooge said:


> That's a good looking watch! |> I'd love to hear what you think of it.


I love it. i was a tiny bit concerned about the 40 mm size, but it fits my wrist perfectly (my PO 8500 is 45mm in comparison). I love the movement also. ive heard many complaints about the F Piguet based 3313 movements, but the 3330 in the SMR is based on the Longines L688 column wheel chrono, with a coax escapement and silicon balance wheel to boot. its definitely my new favorite.


----------



## scrooge

gkirk78 said:


> I love it. i was a tiny bit concerned about the 40 mm size, but it fits my wrist perfectly (my PO 8500 is 45mm in comparison). I love the movement also. ive heard many complaints about the F Piguet based 3313 movements, but the 3330 in the SMR is based on the Longines L688 column wheel chrono, with a coax escapement and silicon balance wheel to boot. its definitely my new favorite.


Cheers! I think that a visit to my local AD is in order soon. Need to get a second and maybe a third look on the SMR. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimeConsumer

After much lurking and drooling at the Speedy pics, I finally decided to join the club:

*3570.50*










I was initially set on sapphire, but after seeing them side by side, I couldn't pass up the look of the hesalite. Also, due to some recommendations from other forum members, I was able to find a GREAT DC-based local AD. Could not have been happier with the overall process.

I've been reading through all of the strap threads, and I already have a Hirsch Modena (dark brown) + RHD deployant on order. I think the Speedy on leather will be a good complement to the sportier PO, and I'll post pictures once all is installed. Any other suggestions or advice for a first-time owner?


----------



## jlondono77

My Flagship watch


----------



## Spiki

Recently acquired 1967 145.012


----------



## dasmi

I don't own a Speedmaster, and for the foreseeable future I won't, but one day... It's just a beautiful piece of design.


----------



## pullupj8

A little late with this post. One of my older watches (2010) Speedy Date.


----------



## RFFG




----------



## Rpcody

9300. Boss.


----------



## Kristjan

*moved


----------



## RFFG

Switched to black.


----------



## AmbSteve

Here's mine


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Just joined. I was planning to put it on a strap but I am surprised by how much I am loving it in the modern bracelet.


----------



## Paul_

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## CCJ

BrooklineWatch said:


> Just joined. I was planning to put it on a strap but I am surprised by how much I am loving it in the modern bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 963156


I still recommend trying some different strap options, you'll be amazed at the different looks. I loved the Hirsch Mariner and Hirsch Carbon, and I'm currently enjoying a Hadley-Roma mesh. Do a google search for these three words: "speedmaster" "straps" "watchuseek", and enjoy the show!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Oh believe me, I have been gawking at strap/Speedy combos online for WEEKS now, planning several purchases. That's why I was so surprised how much I liked it in the bracelet, and felt content to leave it this way for a while instead of going strap-crazy like I planned.

Well, I'll probably go a little strap-crazy anyway....


----------



## nikola0406




----------



## BSeverino80

Hello to all speedy owners,

Joined WUS this week with my brand new and very much loved Speedmaster Professional 3570.50 
Here's some pictures of it 
May I became a member of the club and receive my badge?


----------



## shooptek

View attachment 971480


First post, just picked this up this past Sunday. Loving the 9300!


----------



## dash8311

Evening all.

Joined the club on Wednesday afternoon. I was wondering around the mall and walked in to the Omega AD. A good friend of mine has the 3560.50 (30th Anniversary) and fell for it the second I saw his watch sometime last year.

Next thing I know, I'm on my iPhone researching the 3570.50 for half an hour over lunch. 

Went back and bought it. Very excited! A different strap for different occasions might be in order. I like the double ridge shark so far.

Cheers!


----------



## MellyVinelli

After weeks of digging through old storage boxes, I finally found the x-33 box!!

View attachment 973733


----------



## MellyVinelli

Oh man. I can't believe I took the plunge...less than an hour ago.

Here's my new to me '67 cal. 321

View attachment 974146


----------



## mhjw33

Can I join the club too? I love my speedy and it hasn't been off my wrist since I got it. Can't wait to try on some new straps.....Cheers.
View attachment 976163


----------



## Nodelicious

Here's my mark ii...

View attachment 976507


----------



## Gaurav Gupta

Hello everyone. 

Long time reader first time poster.

Well i've finally able to convince my wife and save to buy my first speedypro 3576.50.00.

Could anyone kindly recommend me an AD i can buy one from. PM me if that easier. 

Mods, if this post belongs somewhere else. my apologies for that that.


----------



## JJJAAAMMM

Action shot making lasagna with my $4500 pasta timer.


----------



## Davide

MellyVinelli said:


> After weeks of digging through old storage boxes, I finally found the x-33 box!!
> 
> View attachment 973733


You must be a spaceman!


----------



## JKolmo

JJJAAAMMM said:


> Action shot making lasagna with my $4500 pasta timer.


LOL! Good thing you had that hour handle overshoot issue sorted so that your pasta doesn't get overcooked! ;-)


----------



## joins

View attachment 979379


Here is my new speedy 3570.50
Couldn't be happier with my first Omega.
Now I'm looking at some strap options
May I become a member of the club and receive my badge?
cheers


----------



## KBK Racing

Nog een Vedett drinker hier


----------



## MellyVinelli

JJJAAAMMM said:


> Action shot making lasagna with my $4500 pasta timer.


Is that lasagna within COSC specs?


----------



## MellyVinelli

Davide said:


> You must be a spaceman!


You would think so but I'm actually terrified of heights!

I used to not give a crap about box or papers since the watch was the only thing going on my wrist. Then I started reading WUS and panicked about where all my boxes and papers went.

Now I don't have to worry about resale value as my watches are all pristine. And I even have all the little hang tags!

Edit: I don't even know why I care, I'm never going to sell anything anyway!


----------



## picklepossy

My new 3574.51 Limited Edition.
View attachment 983046

View attachment 983047


----------



## WallyGreenblatt

here is my "new" 105.012-66 next to a slice of moon rock
(sorry for the bad iphone pic)


----------



## montrealer

My new to me 3590.50 with it's awesome patina on markers...


----------



## fmracer

I'm in! FOIS #649. Purchased on my Honeymoon at the Roma, Italia Boutique. 
Very happy Speedy owner. 
View attachment 984303


----------



## masbret

Here is my 3590.50 with a new Omega clear case back showing the gorgeous 861 movement.



















Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limo

Is the second hand align?


fmracer said:


> I'm in! FOIS #649. Purchased on my Honeymoon at the Roma, Italia Boutique. Very happy Speedy owner.
> View attachment 984303


----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## fmracer

Oops


----------



## fmracer

limo said:


> Is the second hand align?


Alignment is perfect. Slight camera angle on photo to minimize reflection. 
Thanks for asking.
Drift


----------



## Happytalk

View attachment 984899


----------



## Takymetri

Hi everyone!

I've been a long time lurker, but this is my first post. Finally got my Speedy from a local AD for a nice discount. I bought it with the bracelet, but immediately ordered the OEM racing strap with deployment.

Lovin' it!

View attachment 987288


----------



## Zarath

I find myself coming back here time and again to see if there's yet another new Speedy owner with a nice looking pic, because I still haven't gotten around to pull the trigger on it myself...

So keep 'm coming! ;-)


----------



## citizenfox




----------



## clover4studio

Mine, speedy9300 
View attachment 989986

View attachment 989987

View attachment 989988


----------



## Dimer

Still no Speedy of my own, but I like how this pic came out and wanted to share it with you all 


Omega Speedmaster Calibre 9300 by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## clover4studio

that looks fantastic Dimer, may I ask where you got the strap from?


----------



## Dimer

Thanks  Its a fabric IWC strap, from the Top Gun.


----------



## flyinghell34

To be forever enshrined in the Official Speedmaster thread.....1968 Transitional (861 mvt) Speedmaster on a JB Champion Bracelet.


----------



## Psychos

Say hello to my new speedy:
View attachment 994136


----------



## Zarath

Psychos said:


> Say hello to my new speedy:


Very nice! So you pulled the trigger. Great choice.

Did you buy it from an AD? Gray market?

I'm still looking for a good deal myself. Full retail is 3410 euro ($ 4440) in the Netherlands. But I come across online gray market options for about 2500 euro ($ 3250). Big difference...


----------



## Psychos

Zarath said:


> Very nice! So you pulled the trigger. Great choice.
> 
> Did you buy it from an AD? Gray market?
> 
> I'm still looking for a good deal myself. Full retail is 3410 euro ($ 4440) in the Netherlands. But I come across online gray market options for about 2500 euro ($ 3250). Big difference...


Thank you, I cannot stop looking at it 
I bought it from AD in Vienna for 2800 euro. This was the lowest AD price I found since vast majority of ADs are not willing to go under 10% discount from retail.


----------



## JJJAAAMMM




----------



## dash8311

Hi all,

I picked up a brand new Speedmaster Professional 3570.50 (sn 777721xx) a few weeks ago from an AD and have been loving it ever since. During my first day back to work with it (airline pilot), I reached behind my seat for the logbook and felt my watch touch the back of the seat... two deep scratches to the face of the hesalite crystal. I was disappointed to say the least. On to the WUS forum and found a very helpful and descriptive post by WUS member 'jean-michel' on how to resolve this issue. I found polyWatch in Portland OR and with about 7 minutes of polishing, the two fairly deep scratches were taken right out. Go slow and be patient. I couldn't believe the difference; my watch looks brand new again. I couldn't be more happy with the results and would suggest it to anybody looking to clean up their hesalite crystal. 

I wish I had before and after pictures!

Little did I know that polyWatch actually comes with a polishing cloth in the package - would have saved me a trip around town for microfiber and 1000 grit sandpaper that I didn't need either of... for next time!

Thought I'd share!

Cheers!


----------



## JJJAAAMMM

dash8311 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I picked up a brand new Speedmaster Professional 3570.50 (sn 777721xx) a few weeks ago from an AD and have been loving it ever since. During my first day back to work with it (airline pilot), I reached behind my seat for the logbook and felt my watch touch the back of the seat... two deep scratches to the face of the hesalite crystal. I was disappointed to say the least. On to the WUS forum and found a very helpful and descriptive post by WUS member 'jean-michel' on how to resolve this issue. I found polyWatch in Portland OR and with about 7 minutes of polishing, the two fairly deep scratches were taken right out. Go slow and be patient. I couldn't believe the difference; my watch looks brand new again. I couldn't be more happy with the results and would suggest it to anybody looking to clean up their hesalite crystal.
> 
> I wish I had before and after pictures!
> 
> Little did I know that polyWatch actually comes with a polishing cloth in the package - would have saved me a trip around town for microfiber and 1000 grit sandpaper that I didn't need either of... for next time!
> 
> Thought I'd share!
> 
> Cheers!


though the hesalite is easier to scratch the fact that it is so easy to repair gives me peace of mind. The hesalite was at first one of the reasons I was not sure I wanted the watch, now it is one of the main reasons why I love it, from both an aesthetic and utilitarian perspective.


----------



## RAM75

First time Omega owner and my first high end watch. I have had many other mid and lower end watches, but nothing like this. I got my 3750.50 off the bay from a reputable dealer it came in the mail on Monday, but it needed extra links to fit my 7.5" wrist. I had to wait till Thursday for the extra links for my 1998/840 bracelet to come in from Ofrei. So it's now finally on my wrist. It's everything I'd hoped it would be- a classic piece of history I can wear. There's a 1/8th scratch at 12 that I knew about when I bought the watch, but it's nothing a little pollywatch can't fix. Here's my first wrist shot with it.

View attachment 1001355


----------



## mew88

I added another speedmaster into the collection today. The ST145.022 , while there is hardly any difference from the 3570.50, I feel in love with that aged tritium dial.


----------



## Delmarco

RAM75 said:


> First time Omega owner and my first high end watch. I have had many other mid and lower end watches, but nothing like this. I got my 3750.50 off the bay from a reputable dealer it came in the mail on Monday, but it needed extra links to fit my 7.5" wrist. I had to wait till Thursday for the extra links for my 1998/840 bracelet to come in from Ofrei. So it's now finally on my wrist. It's everything I'd hoped it would be- a classic piece of history I can wear. There's a 1/8th scratch at 12 that I knew about when I bought the watch, but it's nothing a little pollywatch can't fix. Here's my first wrist shot with it.
> 
> View attachment 1001355


LOL! I took the exact same picture 10 years ago when I bought my first BMW out of College. My Speedmaster was a graduation gift from my Dad.


----------



## Nodelicious

Mines back from a service running like a champ!

View attachment 1005293


----------



## djpatrick35

Ooh! I wanna play! My Michael Schumacher Edition 2006. I love this watch because it reminds me of my favorite Paul Newman Daytona.


----------



## vtbandit

Its only the third day with my pre-loved speedy. Can I join?


----------



## Taga

Can I join?


----------



## asphericalperspective

Been waiting a long time to join this thread. Finally picked up one of my grails:

View attachment 1007071


Kind of different looking, but same great watch.


----------



## mentos

Delmarco said:


> LOL! I took the exact same picture 10 years ago when I bought my first BMW out of College. My Speedmaster was a graduation gift from my Dad.


What model is this? Applied metal logo, metal rings around the subdials and spacing of the subdials is different than on the Moonwatch?


----------



## Cheshire Mark

asphericalperspective said:


> Been waiting a long time to join this thread. Finally picked up one of my grails:
> 
> View attachment 1007071
> 
> 
> Kind of different looking, but same great watch.


Congratulations on a VERY COOL watch. My youngest Son has one and wears it from time to time how you have it photographed

Mark


----------



## gtxtom

Got mine yesterday! Amazing watch. Definitely a cut above the rest in my small collection. I'm waiting on some new straps to see what fits best on the Speedy.


WRUW - 2013.03.16 by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## iainwith2is

Well 2 years after buying my PO saying I was done with watches I had the urge to flip my Tag F1 for a mechanical watch. Originally intending to go for the reduced auto I was persuaded to go for the pro after reading the threads on here.

So here's mine.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shuttle

Heres mine. Got it yesterday.


----------



## blenng83

Very proud of my Speedmaster Date (323.30.40.40.06.001)! Can I join?

View attachment 1013524​


----------



## RFFG

Black/Red Hirsch Grand Duke:


----------



## Stargazer1

Still wearing my Speedmaster but added a modern time keeper, as well....


----------



## aviator79

Oh hey, I'm in this club now!


----------



## vtbandit

aviator79 said:


> Oh hey, I'm in this club now!


Welcome. I joined 3 weeks ago and have been enjoying every minute so far.


----------



## RFFG

back on brown for casual friday


----------



## arusso826

Well, after a long time lurking on this lovely forum, I've finally joined the ranks of WIS's. This is my first post, with a picture of my first mechanical watch. I got it a few weeks ago from an eBay seller who is well regarded on this forum. I love this watch! It literally goes on any strap. Today, it's a NATO in olive green. 

Look forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## gtxtom

I've been wearing mine on a Gnomon olive NATO as well. I think it really suits it and sort of gives it a more vintage look to it as well.


----------



## Zarath

After months of debating and waiting... 

Yeah, you guessed it... I'm a Speedy owner since today!

Got it new from an online dealer though, so I have to visit a jeweler tomorrow to make the bracelet fit. 
Then I'll post a pic.

I just found out I can't hack the second hand. Did not expect that. Makes it quite hard to synchronise the watch accurately. 

But very psyched right now!


----------



## CCJ

Zarath said:


> I just found out I can't hack the second hand. Did not expect that. Makes it quite hard to synchronise the watch accurately.


Not a problem. Very easy to hack using the method right out of the Omega manual:








I wrote Omega USA to ask if this could damage the movement over time, especially if the second hand is allowed to go backwards: they confirmed that this back-hack method is safe for the movement.


----------



## arusso826

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Zarath

Thanks! Didn't know that was in the book.

I did notice that when setting the time backwards, the seconds hand also moved backwards. That was kind of weird. My problem so far with the 'hacking method' is that when I move the crown slightly backwards, the minutes hand also shifts a bit, resulting in a position somewhere _between _the minute markers, instead of right on top of one. Or does that just take some practice?


----------



## dash8311

Zarath said:


> Or does that just take some practice?


Make sure your watch is *not* fully wound, much easier! And only a bit of back pressure is needed.

I hack my seconds before I wind the watch.


----------



## CCJ

Zarath said:


> Thanks! Didn't know that was in the book.
> 
> I did notice that when setting the time backwards, the seconds hand also moved backwards. That was kind of weird. My problem so far with the 'hacking method' is that when I move the crown slightly backwards, the minutes hand also shifts a bit, resulting in a position somewhere _between _the minute markers, instead of right on top of one. Or does that just take some practice?


My minute hand moves a little every time I push the crown back in. It moves the same amount every time, so it just takes a little practice, and it's easy to make it hit right on the mark.


----------



## Zarath

Thanks for the tips, guys!

As promised: a wrist shot of my brand new 3570500.


----------



## steveb

My c.863 enjoying the sun yesterday!


----------



## JKolmo

Loving it on the GGB SPV 2! Rugged, non-bling yet stylish.


----------



## Wolfhound

New today and I am really happy with my choice. Thanks for the great forum and feedback to my questions. Take care - Wolfhound


----------



## arusso826

Off duty over the weekend. Even with a watch this great, I still find ways to lose track of time.


----------



## darknight

taken on a train home , my 3570.


----------



## reflection

Can i join ..,


----------



## larasati

*Meet Mr Black  Speedy Pro 3570500 cal 1861

*









Thank you guys for the opportunity to join Speedys Club .)
Cheers,

Julian


----------



## arkane

Bringing the Speedy back to its racing heritage roots.


----------



## TJClifford

Hi,

First time poster long time reader.

I will be in the US next month stopping in LA, Seattle, Baltimore, Pennsylvania, Indiana; Any recommendations on dealers to visit? Still searching for "The One" Speedmaster. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kerwyn Whitney Schroeder

Mine...


----------



## jmsrolls

Adding my "First Omega in Space" to the list:


----------



## Figgy1R22R

Hello all, 

Long time reader of this forum and a big time fan. Finally (after 6 months of lusting after it) picked up a Speedy Pro. I got the 3573.50 version. Bought it in Sydney, Australia during a very meaningful vacation for me. Unfortunately I will be in a 3rd world country with very limited internet resources and cannot upload a quality picture that shows it's true beauty.. However once back home I will do that. Now the question remains.. Strap, or leave it on the bracelet? I am torn..

Cheers to you guys for keeping me entertained for the past 6 months!


----------



## tdn-dk

Hi!

This is my ref. 145.012 1967 cal. 321. I have the original bracelet but prefer a lether strap.

Best
Thomas


----------



## Marsd

Here's mine.


----------



## panagiotis4te

New in the club with Moon Watch...


----------



## ja1911

I just picked up my Speedy Pro today. It is 3573.50 and I love it.


----------



## Dirtclod

I purchased the "First Omega in Space" not long ago as well. What a fantastic watch. Wish I had a second one to leave in the box. Well done Omega.


----------



## RLROCK

Just received my first Speedmaster 323.10.40. Purchased it from JAQESQ on WUS and LOVE it!








I have had a Seamaster and currently own an AQ. What should I get next?

Now off to get my Speedmaster Club membership!


----------



## Zuesy

not your typical speedy but I love it, X-33 Gen 1


----------



## ramses_02

I'm a Speedmaster owner for the last decade... Here's my current Speedy:


----------



## suaku

Can I join?


----------



## Davide

Zuesy said:


> not your typical speedy but I love it, X-33 Gen 1


I love this speedy too; I've seen a bunch of them in the movie Mission to Mars.


----------



## Zarath

I just have to say how happy I am with my 1,5 month old Speedy! Last time I reset the time was almost two weeks ago, and the watch gained just 3 seconds. I already bumped the hesalite against some hard objects a couple of times, but no scratch has yet appeared. The bracelet got some minor scratches, but I can live with that. I hope this is the beginning of a very long friendship...


----------



## JKolmo

On a Hirsch Leonardo Heavy Calf with a Hirsch pusher deployment. Love it!


----------



## imSTIHLcutting

I started a thread with this photo two days ago, but maybe this is where it belongs. I'm ashamed of the photo compared to some of the art shots in this thread, but it's all I have.


----------



## mogili222

Never thought a tan strap goes so well with the Speedmaster.. Presented here on a Gasgasbones Zero Zero strap..


----------



## lsettle




----------



## Happytalk

imSTIHLcutting said:


> I started a thread with this photo two days ago, but maybe this is where it belongs. I'm ashamed of the photo compared to some of the art shots in this thread, but it's all I have.


Thank god you found enough watches for your strap collection.


----------



## synthdood

Oh, yeah... I am finally allowed to post here  Picked this up yesterday. 
Will be doing some better pictures soon but for now this is my new pride and joy: Speedy Pro 3570.50.


----------



## imSTIHLcutting

Happytalk said:


> Thank god you found enough watches for your strap collection.


That's the spirit.


----------



## JKolmo

Enjoying the sunny weather.


----------



## JKolmo

...and also enjoying that wonderful hesalite distortion...


----------



## Ocellatus

Here's mine posing with his older cousin. Strange how I've worn the '67 Seamaster for years and wasn't aware of the size difference. After wearing the speedy the old fella now feels weightless.


----------



## kkchome

I'm back.


----------



## pascs

New strap arrived today :-!


----------



## Geronimo61

My first Speedmaster. 1975 Mk 4.5 with the Lemania 5100 based Cal 1045 and showing 38 years of wabi


----------



## Spacefruit

An interesting one:


----------



## mlpascual

Early fathers day present.


photo (1) by blak ice, on Flickr


----------



## Imni

Spacefruit said:


> An interesting one:
> View attachment 1099665


These ones are so underrated.


----------



## nikeball

Finally joined this past weekend. Happy happy happy.


----------



## ac921ol

my 2 Omegas


----------



## thekoopamoose

Finally got mine. It's a '57 Broad Arrow reissue with the Italian cream dial and hands.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zak42




----------



## HaroldJPixelfoot

(EDIT ------ This post was a misfire caused by being too excited about a new watch to slow down to actually read the title of the thread - please ignore - :roll: )


----------



## hkshaun

I have one too, and you don't see many in this colour


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Finally took what is a decent pic by my standards.


----------



## RSX

Joining the club...Here is my share. Pardon me with my strap rotation of this iconic piece


----------



## Charilaos

My "Moonwatch"!
3570.5000


----------



## robertl

I want to join! I picked up my brand new Speedy Pro 3573 about 4 hours ago from an AD:


----------



## marcusjchid

RFFG said:


> Black/Red Hirsch Grand Duke:


I have just bought one of these, my first Omega, absolutely stunning, can see me having to sell a few from the collection as they won't be getting worn as much now.

Annoyingly I bought a Zenith El Primero Chronomaster XT Flyback Moonage an hour before I came across the Omega.


----------



## martial8

3291.50


----------



## wildwildwes

Happy to be an official member! Woo Hoo! :-x

Here's my Speedy Pro (3570.50) on an Omega gator / deployant strap:


----------



## dubels

Finally joined the club. I had to wait almost a month for my Speedmaster Pro to come in. I received both the Speedmaster Pro and an unworn vintage Seamaster (1968) as graduation gifts. Couldn't be happier with the two new Omega watches.


----------



## Spiki

Latest addition


----------



## pepcr1

Speedy on Kevlar


----------



## floydfan33

Just joined the club!


----------



## IGotId

just got my re-dialed Speedy Pro back:


----------



## balzebub

Missing my Speedy, another 8 weeks before i get it back from servicing....


----------



## dnathaniel

My first post ever.. happy to join the club!


----------



## IGotId

dnathaniel said:


> My first post ever.. happy to join the club!
> View attachment 1165306


Nice 1st post! Welcome to WUS


----------



## ChronoScot

I've had this watch for few years now, but thought I'd post a new photo of it on the OEM Cordura strap.


----------



## MichaelKG

jmsrolls said:


> Adding my "First Omega in Space" to the list:


This is a different bracelet than the ones you see on the regular speedy pro's, right? It looks different at least.


----------



## Charilaos

My "new" OMEGA with calibre 861 and nice "Rally" dial!!!!














































Nice???????!!!!!!


----------



## balzebub

Finally got my moon watch back from swatch grp service centre, complete servicing for my 5 year old moon watch, done in 4 weeks, good as new.....








Now that my bracelet is like new, thinking of wearing it on a strap, any nice ones to recommend?


----------



## Davide

balzebub said:


> Now that my bracelet is like new, thinking of wearing it on a strap, any nice ones to recommend?


Mine actually is on a NATO strap and I think it makes the watch to lookreally cool







May be this last one is not so cool


----------



## hpowders

I'm in love with this strap:


----------



## Shem

Just joined the club last week.


----------



## Marcelo Silva

Joined this afternoon...


----------



## balzebub

Just noticed that my back from servicing by Swatch grp speedy has a blue mark on the case back, is it similar on the red marks they out on new watches? Anyone else see this as well?


----------



## Buchmann69

on OEM rally strap today


----------



## hpowders

As an aside, gazing at all the bracelet and strap possibilities I've seen on this thread, I must say I have never seen any other watch that looks so good given all these many possibilities. My personal favorite is the Heuerville light tan.
The Speedmaster Professional may arguably be the most versatile watch on the planet.


----------



## phunky_monkey

New to the club as of this week. Loving my Speedy Pro, near-perfect daily watch :-!


----------



## ACampa

here's mine, I love my speedy with the 9300 movement. Can you guys point me in the right direction for changing from the bracelet to a strap? I'd like to get a nice leather strap as well as a NATO for different occasions. I'm not even sure what size/width strap I need so a little assistance would be appreciated. I'll also need whatever tool is required since I've never changed out a strap before. I know I know...


----------



## Fool271

Here are a couple macro shots and a wrist shot of my new (to me) Speedmaster 3572.50.


----------



## Nodelicious

Amazing. Awesome Photograph especially with the puppy behind it!


----------



## Robertdj

Joined this saturday


----------



## hpowders

Joined Sunday, September 8, 2013 at 11:09 AM!


----------



## Geronimo61

Here's my two

1975 Speedmaster Mk 4.5



















1969 145.022-69


----------



## iam7head

Glad to be back, this time with a sexy back speedy


----------



## nikola0406

_*GasGasbones superb leather NATO 1202*_


----------



## Nodelicious




----------



## finaloption

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jsj11

The mrs rocking her Speedy today


----------



## soaking.fused

Moonwatch


----------



## nikola0406

_*Pilot stick from MiG21 fighter jet*_



_*MiG21*_


----------



## pascs

Not your usual Speedmaster Professional but still an interesting addition b-)


----------



## omegasnik




----------



## RocketHurricane

This is my first Omega, a Speedmaster Automatic with Date from 1993. This was my "Wedding Watch", since I don't like wearing rings.









and 20 years later here is my new 145.012 Speedmaster Pro from 1967, my 20th Anniversary gift.









I also have a Sapphire Sandwich from my 10th Anniversary, but no photos on hand of that one.

What at should I get when 25 years rolls around?


----------



## hpowders

Where 4:50 PM on a Friday is always here for you, frozen in time.


----------



## Dreadnought

My second Omega:


----------



## Geronimo61

RocketHurricane said:


> This is my first Omega, a Speedmaster Automatic with Date from 1993. This was my "Wedding Watch", since I don't like wearing rings.
> 
> View attachment 1237708
> 
> 
> and 20 years later here is my new 145.012 Speedmaster Pro from 1967, my 20th Anniversary gift.
> 
> View attachment 1237709
> 
> 
> I also have a Sapphire Sandwich from my 10th Anniversary, but no photos on hand of that one.
> 
> What at should I get when 25 years rolls around?


I don't wear a wedding ring either but never thought to convince the wife that I should have another watch instead to show my devotion to her. I like your logic Mr BSA Rocket 3/ Triumph X75 Hurricane ;-) Awesome 145.012, do you own the bikes as well?


----------



## HDMann1

This 3570.50 was my early birthday present to myself...


----------



## Nathanours

Looks like I can finally join!


----------



## mstermx

New kid on the block, just wanna say hi!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Traded my true Speedy Pro in for a Sapphire Sandy. I know what purists say but this model is just more my jam.


----------



## soaking.fused

3570.50

Sent from an Ω Professional


----------



## AussieLoads

So I started a thread a few months back contemplating whether to go Speedmaster Pro or JLC Master Control. The last week I started honing in on a few MC's only to find that a local watchmaker had a Speedy 3572.50 (Hesalite front, sapphire back) in...so I did it. 2nd hand but in mint condition and had a recent overhaul. Stoked I finally have my hands on one of these guys!!

Thanks to anyone that may have helped sway my decision, it was a good one . Also, anyone that can chuck the 'Speedmasters club' signature pic my way, that would be awesome!


----------



## giotrana

Hi everyone! Here are my two Speedmasters (Father and Son) Membership please?
Cheers!


----------



## Davide

Dreadnought said:


> My second Omega:





RocketHurricane said:


> This is my first Omega, a Speedmaster Automatic with Date from 1993. This was my "Wedding Watch", since I don't like wearing rings.
> 
> View attachment 1237708
> 
> 
> and 20 years later here is my new 145.012 Speedmaster Pro from 1967, my 20th Anniversary gift.
> 
> View attachment 1237709
> 
> 
> I also have a Sapphire Sandwich from my 10th Anniversary, but no photos on hand of that one.
> 
> What at should I get when 25 years rolls around?


Nice idea, a speedy every 10th anniversary; I should tell my wife 

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 con Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Joining the Club


----------



## nicked

I'm in...!


----------



## Fi33pop

Here's my FOIS


----------



## LesserBlackDog

I guess I can join if it's the Speedmaster Club and not the Speedy Pro Club.... ;-)


----------



## broper10

New to me Speedy Automatic. Love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lastshotkid

Gotta love these speedmasters!!!


----------



## CCJ

I kept resisting the urge for some reason, but I just can't help it anymore: I love wearing this watch on a NATO.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Davide

CCJ said:


> I kept resisting the urge for some reason, but I just can't help it anymore: I love wearing this watch on a NATO.


I love that strap too.










Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

allow me to join....
"Fly me to the Moon"


----------



## Ultrahero

*Moonwatch:*


----------



## kerobert

My first Omega!


----------



## martial8

>>>>


----------



## yessir69




----------



## martial8




----------



## EvoRich




----------



## mbordes




----------



## hran929

speedmaster racing on a carbon fiber strap


----------



## Narf CC

pro moonwatch


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Well, it time for me to join this little club to. 
Omega Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcalilung

Hi guys!! I am new to WUS and this is my new moonwatch!! I have an awesome dad that is a watch addict too!! so after drooling for this for a long time he got me this as a birthday present!! (notice I changed the omega bracelet to a carbon Hirsch, I intend on keeping the bracelet in the future as I know my taste in fashion might change!! ) hahahah

thanks for your time!!!


----------



## kerobert

Got a couple of pics of the inside today!




Lovely piece!


----------



## ndufford

My parents promised me a watch for my college graduation thus I've been doing research on watches for some time now. I couldn't resist the looks, the manual movement, and the history of the speedmaster pro. Just picked it up from an AD in Kansas City yesterday and I could not be more happy with my choice. I also ordered a black alligator band with deployant clasp to dress it up if need be.


----------



## windforce22

Got this baby 2today!!!


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Astropin

ndufford said:


> My parents promised me a watch for my college graduation thus I've been doing research on watches for some time now. I couldn't resist the looks, the manual movement, and the history of the speedmaster pro. Just picked it up from an AD in Kansas City yesterday and I could not be more happy with my choice. I also ordered a black alligator band with deployant clasp to dress it up if need be.


Hoping to do likewise for my own son's graduation. Don't know if he will pick a Speedy Pro or not but it's certainly a fantastic choice and a watch that can be worn on virtually any occasion.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## Astropin

I'm In:


----------



## XF-56

105.002-62


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## phu

I finally can join the club.


----------



## Vakane

Second time member! Now proud owner of a speedmaster coaxial!


----------



## Anthonypdawson

3210.50 - not a Pro but can I still join? :lol:


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

;-)


----------



## pepcr1

Here's my new addition.


----------



## tekong

My old watch









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmsany

New in here , 
Here is my old speedmaster (861) on perlon strap


----------



## Marcelinho

Sent from my S4


----------



## vgdevlugt1

My 1969 Speedy Pro Cal. 861 on







brandnew original Omega leather strap

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## vgdevlugt1

Although I also own the steel bracelet, this strap gives it a more sophisticated look


----------



## QWatchQ

My incoming 145.022-69-ST will be a touch "newer" than yours, it has the " The First Watch on the Moon" back.

Yours' looks great, is that a "newish" bezel or original?


----------



## krstin

3570.50 from back

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcelinho

Sent from my S4


----------



## vgdevlugt1

@QWatchQ My pre-Moon Speedy is completely original. My dealer Watch-Site.nl in The Hague even ordered an extract from the Omega Archives to prove that and the watch was from ti's first owner who bought it at na original AD in The Netherlands 44 Years ago. Your incoming 145.022 is on my wishlist too..is it the first series with the FWOTM inscription?


----------



## Badiker




----------



## QWatchQ

vgdevlugt1,

yes, my case back has the -69(for 1969) and the serial number pegs it at circa 1970, and has the "first watch worn on the moon" with no seamonster back.

Your bezel looks great, can you post a close-up?


----------



## vgdevlugt1

@QWatchQ Very good choice! Here is a close-up of the bezel


----------



## fnk88

Ive just got my first Speedmaster. 3689.30.31


----------



## QWatchQ

VGDEVLUGT1.......Thanks, I hope my bezel looks that good. 

Your markers appear like they haven't darkened to an amber color, is that from the camera flash?

Very clean Speedy.


----------



## MHe225

Not sure why I've never shared a picture in this thread - I'm a member of the club since January 2000. 
The Mitsukoshi's (3572 and 3570) joined the family 2 years ago and the latter has moved to a new home this summer, making room for a Schirra Speedy (a.k.a. FOIS). Still need to take a picture of my current Speedy Triplet.









RonB


----------



## Spiki

fnk88 said:


> Ive just got my first Speedmaster. 3689.30.31


Very nice. That's an impressive way to start a Speedmaster collection


----------



## QWatchQ

Now a member.

Just picked this one up from original owner's daughter.....145.022-69-ST "First Watch Worn on the Moon" no seamonster case back. 

Needs a good external cleaning, but was maintained well, last serviced about 10 years ago. Kept in a drawer since about 2006 when the father died.

Next up, COA and a good external cleaning but no polishing, nice line angles.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## GoBuffs11

IN!


----------



## ConElPueblo

Completely forgot about this thread...

Mine since November 2013:


----------



## T. Wong

ST145.022 from around 1991...... 
montage Speedie Astronauts by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## okinana

My Speedy Pro

shot using Canon 6D + 24-105mm f4L


----------



## T. Wong

Yes, the X-33 is a Speedmaster )) 
X-33 Predator by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jjongkp

I'm in! Have had this piece for 10 years!















Speedmaster Michael Schumacher "The Legend" 3559.32.00


----------



## ColinW

I picked mine up in May for my 50th b-day:




























And got a nice OEM strap and buckle for it on Xmas too:


----------



## ColinW

jjongkp said:


> I'm in! Have had this piece for 10 years!
> 
> View attachment 1334424
> View attachment 1334425
> 
> 
> Speedmaster Michael Schumacher "The Legend" 3559.32.00


Nice! It's good to see a different style now and then!

Too bad about "The Legend". Isn't he the one who had a skiing accident recently? :-(


----------



## u2bdet

Can I play ...It does say Speedmaster???


----------



## okinana

A bit late to the party. Had my first Omega, a Speedy 3570.50 since early fall but haven't posted here.

I missed the Omega GTG here in Philly too.

Anyways, here is my Speedmaster Pro :


----------



## jjongkp

ColinW said:


> Nice! It's good to see a different style now and then!
> 
> Too bad about "The Legend". Isn't he the one who had a skiing accident recently? :-(


Yes, unfortunately, it is he...


----------



## torakiki1979

Hi to all!


----------



## beeman101

Here's my Speedmaster............Love it Love it Love it


----------



## Charilaos

Today in Rio De Janeiro port.
Nice day with a nice watch!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marcelinho

New shoes from Clover Straps

















Sent from my S4


----------



## Marcelinho

Sent from my S4


----------



## okinana

Marcelinho said:


> Sent from my S4


Because of your strap, I ordered 2 from Clover.


----------



## ruelcortez

Hi, just got my Speedy Pro (3570.50) yesterday. Please count me in, also can I have the club logo on my signature? THanks


----------



## Moroz

Here's mine. It arrived last week.


----------



## beeman101

One never forgets one's first love............
i still got her though.......Get same goosebumps as i first held her ;-)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

As always, my favorite one 3592.50

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mackguy

Is this only for those "Professionals" or are us common Speedmaster Automatic Date people allowed?


----------



## tekong

I think it still possible to be found in Ebay.


----------



## ColinW

mackguy said:


> Is this only for those "Professionals" or are us common Speedmaster Automatic Date people allowed? Pic is internet sourced, don't have a pic of mine handy, but you get the idea.


Well, others have been posted since the very 1st page, so I think it's for any Speedmaster now. (nice one, btw). :-!

You should have your own pic, though. ;-)


----------



## mackguy

ColinW said:


> Well, others have been posted since the very 1st page, so I think it's for any Speedmaster now. (nice one, btw). :-!
> 
> You should have your own pic, though. ;-)


Maybe I'll get one with my steering wheel for that other thread.


----------



## ColinW

mackguy said:


> Maybe I'll get one with my steering wheel for that other thread.


There you go... Two birds with one stone!


----------



## whitey_rolls

Less than a week old


----------



## bgrisso

I got this 145-012 off ebay last year, got the movement serviced by Archer and a new bracelet. Wouldn't wear it until I paid off the CC so had it almost a year now, finally get to enjoy it. I LOVE this watch, but it's not great for me as a daily wear (no date and no auto) so now I think I need a rolex exp II polar (40mm) in the rotation. Time to start saving up.....


----------



## mackguy

ColinW said:


> Well, others have been posted since the very 1st page, so I think it's for any Speedmaster now. (nice one, btw). :-!
> 
> You should have your own pic, though. ;-)


Ok, updated now with a real pic.


----------



## JWNY

Two years after getting my first Swiss Made watch and learning more from you all in the forum, finally I have made my most expensive watch purchase yet earlier this year.

It was down to the Moonwatch and the Rolex Explorer and I decided with Omega on this round. Settled for a Sapphire Sandwich 3573 as I am a big fan of open casebacks.

I am really torn now with a TAG, Ball and Omega so I will have to rotate my daily routine.

What I really liked about the Omega was the history of the Moonwatch and also the manual mechanical wind. I have enjoyed winding the watch every two days in the morning, very soothing and therapeutic. And also believe me, I had been researching the previous two months in detail regarding the hesalite vs sapphire issue but finally chose what my heart wanted (thank you for all your forum contributions, it certainly helped!) 
So back to the drawing board and let's see what I get the next time! 

Best,
jwny


----------



## ColinW

mackguy said:


> Ok, updated now with a real pic.












Nice shot too! :-!


----------



## PAKLOKKEI

My 3592.50 says hi


----------



## abehr




----------



## MaleBox

And here is mine...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## okinana

New strap from Clover (Croatia)


----------



## Soundastic

My grail, 20 years in the coming:


----------



## HotelLima

Putting this 3573.50 to good use


----------



## solesman

Wow! 20 years?? Thats amazing. Enjoy your Speedy in great health. I'm sure you will though 



Soundastic said:


> My grail, 20 years in the coming:


----------



## AlexMachine

This one came today. NOS and all papers, boxes etc. Time to start looking for a Gemini 4.

screen shot on windows


----------



## Fire99

Very nice! Congrats and enjoy the hunt for your next one!


----------



## ColinW

HotelLima said:


> Putting this 3573.50 to good use


Cool!

What do you do?


----------



## ColinW

solesman said:


> ...Enjoy your Speedy in great health. I'm sure you will though


Is that a comment about the lighter? ;-)


----------



## ColinW

AlexMachine said:


> This one came today. NOS and all papers, boxes etc. Time to start looking for a Gemini 4.
> 
> screen shot on windows


Nice! You don't see that one every day!


----------



## HotelLima

ColinW said:


> Cool!
> 
> What do you do?


I move airplanes


----------



## QWatchQ

Just picked my 145.022.69-ST Friday from servicing, new pushers, crown, crystal, mainspring, gasket. 

If you look close, you can see that elusive(to photogragh) Omega symbol on the crystal.

No polishing, nice sharp line angles. And after the crud was removed, the original horizontal butler finishing was revealed on the case edge.


----------



## pascs

Very nice Speedmaster :-!

And looks great on the brown strap


----------



## blng57

Here's mine.


----------



## Fire99

blng57 said:


> Here's mine.


Welcome and congrats on a great looking watch!


----------



## QWatchQ

Yes, thank you, I do like the brown leather strap with this 861.

Out driving in the nice weather, today.


----------



## soaking.fused

Omega










357050_Moonwatch

Soak.


----------



## okinana




----------



## Marcelinho

Clover strap









Sent from my S4


----------



## RBL

Happy to join the club! I truly love this watch, it's history, and everything it stands for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

RBL said:


> Happy to join the club! I truly love this watch, it's history, and everything it stands for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, it's a great looking watch! Enjoy!


----------



## Jazzmaster

For some reason, I have forgotten to join the club until now. Better late than never!


----------



## Emospence

QWatchQ said:


> Yes, thank you, I do like the brown leather strap with this 861.
> 
> Out driving in the nice weather, today.


Gorgeous strap.


----------



## solaris22

okinana said:


>


If you don't mind, what strap is this?


----------



## apgrau

New to the club with a chocolate sapphire sandwich. Waiting for a Rios dark brown croc strap to arrive.








Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ColinW

Jazzmaster said:


> For some reason, I have forgotten to join the club until now. Better late than never!


Nice one! :-!

I haven't seen that one before. Is it from the Racing series?


----------



## omega1234

Great thread, just got my 3570.50:


----------



## Jazzmaster

ColinW said:


> Nice one! :-!
> 
> I haven't seen that one before. Is it from the Racing series?


Thanks! This one is not from the racing series -- it's the Caliber 9301 Co-axial. Here's another photo...


----------



## ColinW

Jazzmaster said:


> Thanks! This one is not from the racing series -- it's the Caliber 9301 Co-axial. Here's another photo...


Now that's a display-back!!! :-!


----------



## TRCP166A

Hey all. Can I join the Speedmaster owners club too? I got my speedmaster pro on Saturday's mail. I'm really loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepOm

Speedy club? I'm in. All crappy pictures below of "Teutonic" Mark V 861 cal (my fave), Mark II with racing dial and the baby speedster 3510.50. 7 1/2" wrist for reference.


----------



## sinizurri

Speedy Club... hell yeah!


----------



## MattOz

Can I join the club with my old GMT beater!?


----------



## ColinW

MattOz said:


> Can I join the club with my old GMT beater!?


Beater?! What's your nice stuff?! lol


----------



## jgv1966

May I join? :-!


----------



## El Gato

Here is my application to join...just got this one the other day


----------



## Monty Lau

Hello Everyone,

Just got my speedy 3570.50 last week from a member here at WUS. Gave it the old toothbrush + soap treatment and here it is! (sorry dont know how to directly upload it on to the post!)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8u6q9bofb7u6fus/20140227_162815.jpg


----------



## dkpw

I've had mine for a couple of years now and so I suppose I should officially join the club.


----------



## Shermanpeh

After reading endless threads and much comparison with the speedy reduced (thinking it will fit my small wrist better), I finally made up my mind to get THE Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch"!

Never been more delighted than the moment I put this piece of history on my wrist!










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gato

Monty Lau said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just got my speedy 3570.50 last week from a member here at WUS. Gave it the old toothbrush + soap treatment and here it is! (sorry dont know how to directly upload it on to the post!)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8u6q9bofb7u6fus/20140227_162815.jpg


VERY nice!


----------



## El Gato

Shermanpeh said:


> After reading endless threads and much comparison with the speedy reduced (thinking it will fit my small wrist better), I finally made up my mind to get THE Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch"!
> 
> Never been more delighted than the moment I put this piece of history on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


I just got mine too....great feeling taking it out of the box for the first time and putting it on, eh? FINALLY you have a moon watch! Enjoy


----------



## Nowickpa17

Official request for membership









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shermanpeh

El Gato said:


> I just got mine too....great feeling taking it out of the box for the first time and putting it on, eh? FINALLY you have a moon watch! Enjoy


I was over the moon (no pun intended). Enjoy yours too! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Trying to get a better pic all the time


----------



## Ipromise

Just joined the club with a 3594...


----------



## pascs

My gradually increasing modified Speedies


----------



## jmuskin

Finally able to join the club!! My first Speedy!!!


----------



## okinana




----------



## BHL

Happy to join the club. Here is my Speedy Pro with Hirsch Buffalo brown strap, followed by a group shot.


----------



## Fire99

BHL said:


> Happy to join the club. Here is my Speedy Pro with Hirsch Buffalo brown strap, followed by a group shot.


Great trio you have there!


----------



## smarty62

Time to put my X33 in. Was on a complete service last autumn.









Cheers, Gerhard


----------



## smarty62

Lemania 5100 based Omega 1045 176.0012. Bought it brand new in 1981 and wore it in the army and on my chopper. She had a hard time until 2006 but had 4 complete services in those years. The re-birth of the MKII makes me wearing it more often than in the last 7 years.








Greets, Gerhard


----------



## Narf CC

Love mine


----------



## Dugan27

Hello,

New to the club. Just got my 3572.50!









On the wrist today....
















:-!


----------



## beeman101

Congrats & welcome !


----------



## Fire99

Dugan27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the club. Just got my 3572.50!
> 
> View attachment 1433450
> 
> 
> On the wrist today....
> View attachment 1433457
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433455
> 
> 
> :-!


Welcome to the forum and congrats on a great start! Enjoy!


----------



## podunkeric

Brand new. Just got the bracelet sized and it hasn't left my wrist since Saturday. Birth year makes it extra special! Proud new member here!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RH9900

I've had my 3570.50 for a couple of months now, and I've already bought too many straps/ bracelets for it!


----------



## Sgt.Hole

May i join the club? Here's mine.


----------



## jsj11

I now have two speedmasters after not having one for a few years.





































Can't beat a bit of Speedy


----------



## FreddoFrog

Finally, I got my very first 3570 today. Loving it. Can't wait to take some more shots of it for the steering wheel, action figure, any excuse to show off my watch threads. 

Iphone photo plus some manipulation using the Snapseed app, very cool.


----------



## ColinW

Sgt.Hole said:


> May i join the club? Here's mine.
> View attachment 1438047


Nice!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## benjaminhenryatc

I did it! Finally pulled the trigger! !


----------



## watch_hor

My first speedy...









with his brothers...


----------



## threeputtbogey

Anyone know what size strap the speedmaster professional takes? 20mm?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

threeputtbogey said:


> Anyone know what size strap the speedmaster professional takes? 20mm?


Yup.


----------



## bgrisso

One strap to rule them all......


----------



## Dugan27

Spent some time last night with a tube of diamond paste and a cotton T-shirt on my Speedy Pro. Now it doesn't irk me when I'm driving and the sun is out. :-d


----------



## kevinngo

First Omega


----------



## Fire99

kevinngo said:


> First Omega
> View attachment 1458441
> 
> View attachment 1458442


Congrats on your first Omega! Great choice! Enjoy.


----------



## ssj

bgrisso said:


> View attachment 1452298
> 
> 
> One strap to rule them all......


Very nice strap. Who manufactured it and what did it cost?


----------



## christre

Heres mine,,, love my Sapphire Sandwich.


----------



## MStillwood

Can someone answer a question for me. I just bought a Speedmaster. I verified the movement is an 861 and the serial number dates to between 73, and 74. Odd thing is the chrono second hand is straight. That is to say no diamond insert. I can't find any reference to that. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AdamBernard

I've been eyeing the speedmaster for a while now. I'm thinking about a date model. I use the date function so much on the watch, and I'm not sure about having a winder. Seeing all these shots of the professional has me on the line though. A transparent case back would be killer. What to dooo??


----------



## jugnu

I am also in the eyeing stage now wondering between the 3570.50 and the 3572.50. Sort of inclined towards the latter. But given how infrequently it seems to show up on the sale listings (and eBay), it might be quite a wait.


----------



## JWNY

Good evening from Singapore


----------



## ColinW

JWNY said:


> Good evening from Singapore


Sapphire sandwich?


----------



## MStillwood

Couple of macros today


----------



## MStillwood

Enjoying the afternoon on the deck


----------



## batman1345

Hi guys!! Hello from Greece!! I want very very much... *Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional 42mm 3570.50.00 *but I am 25years old and I am student yet... It is really hard glean much money (2500€) but I must... for to become a member here...!! This watch has made me crazy...  I hope to buy... soon... cu!!Still I look your photos... and I jealous...   Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Stargazer1

The Speedmaster the other day with some kind of mutant alien giant strawberry. Strawberries were never this big when I was a kid!










Some blue skies emerging....










With a Blood Orange martini....










And earlier today playing around....


----------



## clintfca

A lot of lovely Speedy Pros here so I hope I won't get too lambasted for my membership submission - 2 day old (my first) Speedmaster:

























LEGO prop used for submission in the "May the 4th" WRUW thread


----------



## JWNY

ColinW said:


> Sapphire sandwich?


 yes it is 3573


----------



## Nono01

Can i join the club? 
Here are a few of mine


----------



## Stargazer1

Nono01 said:


> Can i join the club?
> Here are a few of mine


Wow, great pictures! I love the look of the one on leather in the dress shirt.


----------



## jsj11

Love this watch so much. Even though it is banged up and been polished with new dial and hands, as well as the bracelet popping open at every opportunity it really works for me


----------



## Sri

Moon for me... The Special One... One of the best watches ever made...


----------



## Vicious49

Here's mine that I picked up yesterday. I already took it off the metal bracelet. I tried getting a few pics that would show off the curvature of the hesalite crystal.


----------



## busch12

Joined the club 2 days ago! love this watch


----------



## JoshDunc

I hope it's okay if I join the club! 










--------------------------------------
Omega Speedmaster Panda Dial


----------



## Josh Lyman

As an engineer by training whose alma matter has put a man on the moon, there is no greater watch for me than the Omega Speedmaster Professional. But I had never paid more than $100 for a watch (my rotation consisting of a Seiko 5 SGEF95 w/bracelet for everyday wear and a SGEF95 quartz w/leather band for formal wear), so even the Speedy's "modest" price seemed monumental. If ever, I would only buy it upon finishing my PhD, but that's been delayed from last summer to this summer to next summer. However, when I heard about the price increases slated for July/August, I decided to pull the trigger on a great deal, appropriate considering I now do financial economics - there's no sense in paying $800 more than I need to.


----------



## abat

Here's a couple of my Moon to Mars:


----------



## Vicious49

Regarding the Speedy, I think part of the reason I'm liking it more and more is because it is sort of an undercover watch. It's not like the PO or AT where as soon as you see it, you know it's a high end watch. With the Speedy, unless you're a watch guy, it appears like any other average chrono (especially when it's not on the bracelet). You can wear it confidently knowing that you have a nice watch with some nice history behind it without the fear of it being too blingy where you might draw attention from the wrong sort of person.




Josh Lyman said:


> However, when I heard about the price increases slated for July/August, I decided to pull the trigger on a great deal, appropriate considering I now do financial economics - there's no sense in paying $800 more than I need to.


I haven't been keeping up with the forums as much. Is this an increase on just the Speedy or across the board?


----------



## Stargazer1

Vicious49 said:


> You can wear it confidently knowing that you have a nice watch with some nice history behind it without the fear of it being too blingy where you might draw attention from the wrong sort of person.


I agree with you. When I was taking an occupational first aid course, my partner--clearly not a watch person and trying to time a scenario--looked at my Speedy and told me my second hand was broken. I didn't bother trying to explain it to him, LOL.

That's what it's mostly like around here, even when I go into a jewelry store to browse watches. However, when I was in Hawaii, the Speedy was instantly recognizable and a topic of conversation in almost every watch store I entered--even at the Flea Market! It made me wonder how skilled the wrong type of person might be at recognizing it especially in major tourist areas/traps like Waikiki. It reminded me to be more careful and situationally aware in unfamiliar areas even with the "low key" Speedmaster.


----------



## forteh

I have now owned my Speedy for the better part of 2 months and I love it to bits, I went with the sapphire version after trying on both versions.

I figured Id throw in some pictures as well, this watch is absolutley gorgeous and my quick phone pics dont do it justice, but here I go:


----------



## gabs2012

Finally joining the club!


----------



## batman1345

And I want a speedy... I wish to find the money... Please God...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

Joining the club...


----------



## Mark_C

Add another brand new 3570.50 to the club please!


----------



## batman1345

Mark_C said:


> Add another brand new 3570.50 to the club please!
> 
> View attachment 1492698
> View attachment 1492699
> View attachment 1492700


Nice photo, nice watch and nice supercar... (F430 right?)Congratulations from Greece... Have a nice day...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gabs2012

Mark_C said:


> Add another brand new 3570.50 to the club please!
> 
> View attachment 1492698
> View attachment 1492699
> View attachment 1492700


The prancing horse was the one that caught my eye!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

Gentlemen, may I present to you a mint 1998 Speedmaster Date. My first Omega. I wanted a chrono with a white / silver dial which could straddle the line between sporty and formal; this fit the bill quite nicely.

I have 170mm wrists, so the 38mm size is not a problem at all. However, while incredibly comfortable, the 18mm bracelet looks kind of insubstantial. I expected something much chunkier, so will probably put it on a nice bit of black leather. Any recommendations in this regard would be greatly appreciated.



















Apologies for the crappy photo quality. Taking decent wrist-shots without a macro lens is basically impossible, so I resorted to using to my phone.

Another quick and dirty phone pic. Here it is on leather. Feeling a lot more enthusiastic about the watch now. I love this strap:


----------



## Mark_C

Thanks and yes, 430 Scuderia.


----------



## batman1345

Mark_C said:


> Thanks and yes, 430 Scuderia.


Amazing car... Maybe the most beautiful car in the world... With lotus Elise 111R... I will say good word for your car and you will send me omega speedy and we are ok hahaha... I am kidding!! Guys the speedy 357050 what price has your country? Greece has 2600-3000€

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer1

A few iPhone shots from this weekend:


----------



## thinkfuture

Just joined the club! !!


----------



## Stargazer1

Congrats. Enjoy it well!


----------



## jakevance

New owner of an old Speedy here.


----------



## hun23

Here's mine.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MStillwood

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1505330


Brad,

What model is that? I have a145.022 from 197o with a straight second hand on the chrono as well. I always thought he previous owner replaced the factory one with that of a Flightmaster. Is that one original to your speedy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

sharc1 said:


> Brad,
> 
> What model is that? I have a145.022 from 197o with a straight second hand on the chrono as well. I always thought he previous owner replaced the factory one with that of a Flightmaster. Is that one original to your speedy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok I now see that is a Reduced. It's late. I'm in a car. My wife is driving......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

sharc1 said:


> Ok I now see that is a Reduced. It's late. I'm in a car. My wife is driving......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, the reduced. The size is much better for me - and the fact it's an auto is a plus too.


----------



## Auto Winder

I got my first Speedmaster last week; a 1970 model (birthyear) Speedmaster Professional Mark II. I'm yery happy with it so far


----------



## scoobydrew

Picked this up from my local AD yesterday after ordering it last month! Finally got my dream watch and I absolutely love it!


----------



## lightcycle1

Picked up my Speedy Moon Pro a few weeks ago, I am still in love with it....fabulous watch that I've wanted for years. It's just a perfect watch for me. Nothing else I have touches it in regards to quality + comfort. Substantial, yet doesn't feel like a brick on a bracelet. 
Low bling, low attention factor which is good. Accuracy, nice to have a mechanical I do not have to reset every 4 days. Drawback is that I want to wear it ALL the time. It's taken my attention away from my collection of affordables. It is a keeper for sure. I was looking at a Reduced auto but decided to go for the Moon and I'm glad I did.
My first Omega......



















Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

It was the 70's and both were cutting edge.


----------



## JWNY

Fruit day


----------



## Marcelinho

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nathantw666

Vicious49 said:


> Here's mine that I picked up yesterday. I already took it off the metal bracelet. I tried getting a few pics that would show off the curvature of the hesalite crystal.


I liked how you corrected the poor word use of "Missions."


----------



## dyims

scoobydrew said:


> Picked this up from my local AD yesterday after ordering it last month! Finally got my dream watch and I absolutely love it!


Is this a sapphire or hesalite model? Its really nice. I havent even worn mine yet. I am so afraid of getting it scratched.


----------



## scoobydrew

dyims said:


> Is this a sapphire or hesalite model? Its really nice. I havent even worn mine yet. I am so afraid of getting it scratched.


Thanks! It's the Hesalite model with the leather Omega strap and deployant (3870.50). There are already a few light scratches on it, but from what I've read, it's fairly easy to buff out anyways!


----------



## pascs

Dont even worry about the hesalite, its hard to scratch and you can just buff it with polywatch unlike sapphire crystal where any scratch is there forever.

Takes about 2 minutes with polywatch and I seldom need to use it


----------



## WatchObsession

Speedy on the new Hirsch Performance strap, the Robby !!


----------



## batman1345

I want this watch... It is amazing!! Someone volunteer send me as gift hahaha!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Professor S

Nono01 said:


> Can i join the club?
> Here are a few of mine


That's it! I'm getting a Speedmaster...


----------



## Nono01

Glad i could help :-!


----------



## davidpg

Through a set of fantastic circumstances, I'm now a member of this club. It's a 3570.50...bracelet off and NATO time


----------



## omega2915

davidpg said:


> Through a set of fantastic circumstances, I'm now a member of this club. It's a 3570.50...bracelet off and NATO time


Damn right. I wish my last one had cost me the same as this one cost you.


----------



## omega2915

Here's my latest Speedmaster, patriarch of this family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega2915

And here it is as it was a week ago with another Speedmaster from this club.


----------



## forteh

Sapphire sandwich on this sunny saturday morning


----------



## sweetsdream

I just picked up this beauty from a local AD. It has been quartz accurate for the last week and a half and I love the hesalite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambo23

Add me to the club please. And thanks to this forum I got a great deal from an AD.


----------



## mlcor

Just got my FOIS a week ago, have it on a black Omega Rallye strap. Love it.


----------



## StephenAndrew

3590 came in the mail today, and I'm a happy camper


----------



## StephenAndrew

Old meets new


----------



## JWNY

Friend's Speedy


----------



## csong825

I just received my first Omega ("Moonwatch" 3570.50) and I absolutely love it!
It's easy to see why this watch has such a loyal following on WUS.


----------



## xcape

my oldie goldie


----------



## cdobson

Gotta stay protected when you join this club.


----------



## ColinW

I thought it was going to be gun. lol 

Ahh... Life in America...


----------



## StephenAndrew

I love space stuff


----------



## jsj11

30 mins to go before England take on Italy at the World Cup!! Come on England. Oh and I am wearing my new to me X33


----------



## Simey83




----------



## Davi

First Speedy for me . Already I'm wanting it's bigger brother


----------



## john_s4

> First Speedy for me . Already I'm wanting it's bigger brother


Had one of those until yesterday, went out for lunch and came back with this.


----------



## Nono01

Speedmaster summer edition!


----------



## DocJekl

New to me - taken to the watchmaker for a service and crystal, and I get it back in 2 weeks.


----------



## RWSouthern

I want in the club.

I went to help a friend shop for a watch yesterday. Long story short, AD was discontinuing their Omega line. He didn't buy, but I did. I couldn't pass it up! This is my first brand new Omega. I think it will go nicely when it's not appropriate to wear my vintage Seamaster. What does everyone think? A good deal on an automatic at half off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieboom

I want to be part of the club. First Speedmaster came in last week....


----------



## wildcat

Nono01 said:


> Speedmaster summer edition!


Great looking NATO strap, where did you find it?


----------



## omega1234

Great pics everyone, I'll get the camera out tomorrow and take some new pics of my beloved 3570.50.


----------



## iggy-th

Have a nice weekend everyone !!


----------



## pascs

The beauty of the 861 series


----------



## wwwppp

My 3572


----------



## ColinW

RWSouthern said:


> What does everyone think? A good deal on an automatic at half off?


Half off and it looks great! Awesome! :-!


----------



## christre

New (to me) X33 arrived today here with its bro, my 3573.


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> New to me - taken to the watchmaker for a service and crystal, and I get it back in 2 weeks.


Spoke to my watchmaker today, and this watch that I got last week might be ready for me to pick up this weekend, after a full service with mainspring and new crystal.


----------



## threeputtbogey

SMP Moon Phase - 18k white gold bezel 
A rare beauty





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

My new fav









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Absolutely stunning!



threeputtbogey said:


> SMP Moon Phase - 18k white gold bezel
> A rare beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tone

Here's my Speedmaster Triple Date that my wife bought me as a 10th anniversary gift in 2012 and my Speedmaster Pro that was just delivered yesterday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teabagger131

Here's my Speedy reduced.


----------



## TheAdamB

My Speedmaster Pro, just picked up yesterday!


----------



## Davidtan

everything blue, blue is my new black


----------



## DocJekl

Back from service...


----------



## MaleBox

Got this for the last few days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baciu91

My first Omega!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenAndrew

Just got an exhibition caseback from Custom Watch Concepts, digging it!


----------



## alfred.newman

Brand new saying hello from Paris... First Omega, Speedy hesalite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modeldoctor

First speedmaster.

Im im going to order a bracelet for it, but this is one of the more comfortable NATO straps that I've owned.


----------



## ColinW

Modeldoctor said:


> First speedmaster.
> 
> Im im going to order a bracelet for it, but this is one of the more comfortable NATO straps that I've owned.


:think: Looks like a sapphire crystal but I can't tell what model it is. :think:


----------



## billyp7718

Thoughts on the leather NATO? Just got the speedy and thought I would try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oman

false color on speedy









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi




----------



## ColinW

Lexi said:


>


Nice watch, but wrong thread.


----------



## Lexi

ColinW said:


> Nice watch, but wrong thread.


I am probably missed, sorry.


----------



## ColinW

ColinW said:


> :think: Looks like a sapphire crystal but I can't tell what model it is. :think:


Ah! Apollo 11 45th: OMEGA Watches: Baselworld 2014


----------



## ColinW

Lexi said:


> I am probably missed, sorry.


No worries.

Why not post it in the Seamaster Club thread too: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788.html


----------



## DocJekl

I just received a new watch strap and deployant buckle for my Speedmaster Pro from a recently new online friend (omega2915) - it's a Bandenba leather with deploytant (says SUISSE QUALITE under the name).

The leather is very nice and comfortable, and the deployant has two buttons and a second latch for security, although it's not on the level of refinement of the Omega clasp which doesn't have the second latch. Very happy with it. Hope he likes the black Italian leather Hadley Roma NATO coming his way soon...

I don't normally wear it this far up my wrist, I just put on for a quick photo after installing it.


----------



## GTTIME

I will say I am loving my new Speedmaster Pro 45th LE. I love the manual wind and no date makes it incredibly fast to pick up wind and set when it's been sitting for a while. I actually love not having another winder and frankly look at this thing it's awesome! It was love at first site for me.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oman

Rainy day on speedy









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs




----------



## jsj11




----------



## The Producer

I posted here in January 2009 about a finding a speedy pro. 5 years later I've finally reached my financial goal and treated myself to a moon watch. Excuse the iphone pic. I'll do better at the weekend.



It's a well used older piece - but exactly what I was looking for. I won't worry too much about it around the shop.


----------



## sjgreen

New here, been snooping a while.

Here is my Speedmaster Reduced. I know some people think of it a lesser model, but I love it - had it almost 10 years now. It is now my 'smart wear' watch. Was going to get a Professional model 5 years ago, but instead got a Seamaster Chrono and the contrast in thickness & weight is just what I want between the two.

Just put the brown Hirsch Rally strap on it today.


----------



## lightcycle1

sjgreen said:


> New here, been snooping a while.
> 
> Here is my Speedmaster Reduced.


Snooping?

I thought you were going to show us a Snoopy.

Love to have a Snoopy myself.

It's your watch to love, who says it's a "lesser model".
Enjoy it.

Still in love with my first Speedy.

And I stress "first".










Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerworrier

the mark 2 take 2.


----------



## Joaqs

Joining the club with these:

SMP Mark II Ref. No. 145.014









Speedmaster Date Ref. No. 32105100


----------



## Cannonball

Just joined the club with this one. Really enjoying it!! I know, the odd cream one. Love the shocks of blue in different lighting. Most of the time is looks dark grey.

Now looking at the reduced or a 1980 Pro.


----------



## omega1234

Bump this thread up with a new pic:


----------



## Shell77

Only just joined the Forum think this is as good a place to start.
Got this on the Bay 2 days currently testing power reserve .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

Enjoying my Moon Phase Speedmaster...


----------



## Phylyppe

My apollo soyuz météorite limited 1975 pcs


----------



## killbox

I'm amazed that whatever you put on it of nato's and bracelets, it always looks stunning


----------



## Sexitano

Must be shown here too ............. ;-)


----------



## jsj11

Back to the trusty x-33 for some hiking and stuff at Bukit Tinggi near Padang, Indonesia


----------



## oklaiss

Beautiful!

Question: Does my Mark ii grant me access to this exclusive club?



Cannonball said:


> Enjoying my Moon Phase Speedmaster...
> 
> View attachment 1574128


----------



## jsj11

Overlooking Lake Maninjau nr Padang. Nice view


----------



## jsj11

oklaiss said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Question: Does my Mark ii grant me access to this exclusive club?


Well no one invited me, I just bought a speedmaster and posted some pics of it, so I would guess that when you add a pic of your Mark II, you automatically belong to the club


----------



## oman

jsj11 said:


> Overlooking Lake Maninjau nr Padang. Nice view


Nice watch & great shot....pemandangan yg indah.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty62

Hi all! Was on vacation in Portugal and got sick there. Now I'm home again and getting better day by day. Have a nice tuesday all!


----------



## NerdyChuck

I'd like to submit my application for membership.

Purchased June 22, 2014 from the boutique in NYC.


----------



## tekong

What have I done? I must be mad... sold my Rolex for this.... 








































The minute I set my eye on it and saw the price it was a match made in heaven.... hope you people enjoy it as much as I am.


----------



## Danny T

Can I join? I just got this this past Sunday.....and am floored that I went through with it.

I'm in lust...


----------



## DocJekl

tekong said:


> What have I done? I must be mad... sold my Rolex for this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minute I set my eye on it and saw the price it was a match made in heaven.... hope you people enjoy it as much as I am.


I've tried one on back in May and loved it, but ended up leaving with the Seamaster Pro Chronograph instead - but it was a very close second place. I still need a silver faced watch and a blue faced watch - I have the black and white ones covered multiple times.


----------



## tobytobes

my current favorite speedy.


----------



## Cyclenby

First speedy love the look and feel on the wrist and road! Great club!!


----------



## sean2000

3572 report in


----------



## miccro




----------



## Moroz

On Worn&Wound leather.


----------



## ColinW

miccro said:


> View attachment 1584057
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584058
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584059


Diggin' the leather! :-!

But the mesh... is that the right size? :think:


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## tokeisukei

Bough this 30th anniversary model from a little old watch shop under the train tracks in Kobe city a few months ago. Love it but will change to a leather strap to give it a warmer feel.


----------



## kazuya47

This just arrived! my very own Speedy Pro. 
I can say that I'm a very proud owner and officially a member of the speedy club


----------



## miccro

ColinW said:


> Diggin' the leather! :-!
> 
> But the mesh... is that the right size? :think:


Original jb champion bracelet from 60's as used by nasa guys as alternative to the nasa issue Velcro, this was the favoured version, they have expanding end links to 19mm, the spring links may not be as good as when new hence the small gap. This is quite common.

It's also common to see the gap if put on newer twisted lug speedmasters.

Soo... It is the right size for the era/ production and what was used back then, but not an omega issued mesh.

Having said that I'm going to get the calipers out tonight and check !

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ColinW

I learn something new everyday!


----------



## Beans

New to the club.


----------



## Nono01




----------



## persco

I just got my Speedy Pro a week ago. I LOVE this watch. My biggest problem however is my wife also loves it. She keeps asking if it's her turn to wear it yet. I staved her off by handing her the SM300 cal. 552.


----------



## ColinW

persco said:


> ...My biggest problem however is my wife also loves it. She keeps asking if it's her turn to wear it yet.


Hmm... Seems to me that's both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## persco

ColinW said:


> Hmm... Seems to me that's both a blessing and a curse.


Lol. Exactly.


----------



## JWNY

Good moaning my friends. Brand new week.


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## tekong

tekong said:


> What have I done? I must be mad... sold my Rolex for this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minute I set my eye on it and saw the price it was a match made in heaven.... hope you people enjoy it as much as I am.


Follow up pics


----------



## jsj11

Speedmaster Panda on a bund is not a bad combination whilst I wait for the Perlon strap to arrive


----------



## SundayDuffer

Woot!!! Woot!!! im in the club...so happy!!!
Chocolate Sapphire Sandwich !!!!


----------



## kca

Very happy to join this club with today's arrival. My third Omega but I am still really excited about this one.










Have a great weekend!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luis_rodriguez

Here's mine:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic




----------



## jopex

Well I forgot to post mine here.. I got it last weekend, really loving it so far. Here are some pics for membership.


----------



## realdigi

*105.012-66:* pre-moon speedy bought by my dad as student in the 60s


----------



## rockin'ron

Todays Speedy Tuesday


----------



## jsj11

Finally got the Perlon strap and really love it on the Speedy.


----------



## Nutella




----------



## tekong

Just an old speed master


----------



## Nono01

Gianni Agnelli look


----------



## fishywishy

Finally joined the speedy club! 3573.50 ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## MusicPDX

All I need now is a spaceship!


----------



## Ant29

First Omega had to go with the historic speedy pro!


----------



## soaking.fused

Did a Google search with my username and '357050' and came up with a nice Speedy collage. All are my pics.










Here is the other collage from the above picture but expanded. Shows the many guises this watch's versatility is capable of.

The Moonwatch is my most favorite in my collection. Always has been.










Soak.


----------



## Frenchguy

4 speedies but only three seamasters


----------



## profzhu

happy mid autumn festival people (the chinese full moon festival). can't be complete without the moon watch.


----------



## JJH

I am utterly thrilled to be joining the Speedmaster club with my first ever Omega. I decided it had to be a chocolate sandwich ...


----------



## billyp7718

Sporting my 3594.5o today


----------



## billyp7718

billyp7718 said:


> Sporting my 3594.5o today
> View attachment 1628038


Definitely my fav right now


----------



## peter-g




----------



## realdigi

speedmaster le apollo 11 45th:


----------



## HOPELESS

I've just wrapped up one of my best birthday weeks that I could remember, I feel spoiled rotten!








So I've joined the Seamaster and the Speedmaster clubs at the same time, it can't be healthy to obsess over a brand of watch this much?  
















I'm feeling very happy here. I will be enjoying these two for many birthdays to come.


----------



## MaleBox

HOPELESS said:


> I've just wrapped up one of my best birthday weeks that I could remember, I feel spoiled rotten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've joined the Seamaster and the Speedmaster clubs at the same time, it can't be healthy to obsess over a brand of watch this much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling very happy here. I will be enjoying these two for many birthdays to come.


Congratulation!! Enjoy them

Here's mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Sloopjohnb

I would like to join with my Speedy Pro


----------



## cpl

Been lurking on this thread for a while before realising I haven't added mine


----------



## TRCP166A

I'm very happy with mine. Here's a picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRCP166A

R


----------



## cpl

Got a new strap...Hirsch Heavy Calf. Love the contrast stitching. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scook94

Room for a new member?


----------



## Aquavit




----------



## jnguyen

JJH said:


> I am utterly thrilled to be joining the Speedmaster club with my first ever Omega. I decided it had to be a chocolate sandwich ...


hey what model is this? i've been eyeing the 3592.50 for quite some time now but i'm not sure if there's more models out there with the glass caseback.

also, i know the the speedys up to a certain era have the luminescence where it starts to get a patina after some time...hopefully there's another model out there with the glass caseback minus the luminescence...?

new to the omega club. will be my first purchase here. lots of history with the speedy so figured that's where my purchase should be concentrated on =)

let me know guys!


----------



## JWNY

Long weekend here in Singapore. Have a nice one my friends


----------



## jxlxr

Recent addition.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## Ismail El Shalh

Here is mine









Ismail Elshalh
CCIE # 18315


----------



## Charilaos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bluloo

Incoming, early next week.


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Will3020

bluloo said:


> Incoming, early next week.
> 
> View attachment 1656538


Congrats Blu - supreme selection |>


----------



## AAMC

jxlxr said:


> Recent addition.


Me too


----------



## garydusa

*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## matthew P

garydusa said:


> *Cheers! *:-!


Nice sunset shot.


----------



## DrakoonHT

love th e


----------



## Baden Nguyen

All beautyfull watch


----------



## Baden Nguyen

Your watch is very beautifull. I always hope get one. If you have idea to sell it. Please let me know.



SimonH said:


> It'd be rude not to join in, here's mine:-!


----------



## Aquavit

Checking in ..................


----------



## ck1109

I want to be a part of the club...


----------



## fidfidfid

105,012-65 
unfortunately wrong bezel:-(


----------



## OH Redhawk

Finally, after many years and many substitute watches, I joined the Pro club today with a 3570.50. I previously owned a Reduced but it was no replacement for the truly classic Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## robbie_ranks

Joining the club with my Speedmaster Professional Moonphase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now free


----------



## beebox

Decided to bite the bullet and bought a new 3570 speedmaster before it is not available


----------



## Henrik A

My new baby;-)


----------



## picklepossy

You guys are not making it easy with these pics. Looks like I need to buy a 3570. Do I sell my SMPc to get one or just buy it instead. Oh what to do? Lovely pics of an iconic watch.


----------



## peter-g




----------



## OH Redhawk

picklepossy said:


> You guys are not making it easy with these pics. Looks like I need to buy a 3570. Do I sell my SMPc to get one or just buy it instead. Oh what to do? Lovely pics of an iconic watch.


I made the mistake of getting rid of my 2254.50 to get the 3570.50 -- keep the SMP and get the Speedy if at all possible. Regret trading the 2254, especially since they're discontinued and mine was a beautiful example. I guess the plus side for you is the fact that the SMPc is still widely available.


----------



## picklepossy

I will never get ride off my 2254. A gift from my wife and son. Now the SMPc on the other hand is something I could consider.....


----------



## OH Redhawk

picklepossy said:


> I will never get ride off my 2254. A gift from my wife and son. Now the SMPc on the other hand is something I could consider.....


Good, don't...unless it's to sell it to me


----------



## soaking.fused

Ω Moonwatcher

Soak.


----------



## mikeswatches21

Picked up my speedy pro over a week ago and very happy with it. 
This one will be special as it will commemorate the birth of my son, and my MBA graduation. The watch will go to my son when he's old enough.


----------



## RAM75

mikeswatches21 said:


> Picked up my speedy pro over a week ago and very happy with it.
> This one will be special as it will commemorate the birth of my son, and my MBA graduation. The watch will go to my son when he's old enough.


Pics or it didn't happen ya hockey puck! 

Sent from.....


----------



## jeffgo888

soaking.fused said:


> Ω Moonwatcher
> 
> Soak.


Soak,
where the heck did you get that oh-so sweet Omega pouch???? and the Chronicle???

Pls do SHARE...lol


----------



## jeffgo888

Congrats BEEBOX...
Very clear hidef pics....nice!!
I havent opened mine yet...I am so in control..


----------



## jeffgo888

Peter,

What kind of strap???
really nice


----------



## cjperry

I know a lot of people don't consider the reduced to be a "real" speedy but I love mine with a solid gold bezel.
Still trying to find a nice pre-moon to add to my collection.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## traf

cjperry said:


> I know a lot of people don't consider the reduced to be a "real" speedy but I love mine with a solid gold bezel.
> Still trying to find a nice pre-moon to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 1782290


That's the coolest speedy reduced I've ever seen 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

jeffgo888 said:


> Soak,
> where the heck did you get that oh-so sweet Omega pouch???? and the Chronicle???
> 
> Pls do SHARE...lol


Thanks for noticing. That is the first time that I busted those two items out for a photo shoot. I received the travel pouch from the Omega Scottsdale boutique as a gift for my purchases over the years from them. And the book I got at a convention for NASA acknowledging Omega and the Speedmaster Professional in 2012.

I keep both mint and stored away, but really like the looks and size of them both.

Soak.


----------



## anaplian

I'm in...


----------



## cjperry

traf said:


> That's the coolest speedy reduced I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Cheers! Can't really go wrong with rose gold sub-dials


----------



## TRCP166A

I've posts before, with this same watch twice now. I just really love it. I guess I really am a died in the wool WIS, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre

New today, my 1968 Pro,,, love it...


----------



## chritiand

First post from Fance with my hold best friend 








Can I join the club?


----------



## Nosleepmaster

My name is nosleepmaster and this...is my omega


----------



## Nosleepmaster

I think im post #1000. Do i get a prize?


----------



## lightcycle1

Here's a different photo for the club.

The litle Omega logo in the crystal center catching the Oct. afternoon sunlight just right and projecting itself on my kitchen wall.

My Speedmaster is a 3750.50 steel bracelet Moonwatch.










Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OH Redhawk

Nosleepmaster said:


> I think im post #1000. Do i get a prize?


You're actually post #1002.


----------



## engr.pol

Something I regularly look at until I can justify to myself how much Snoopies are going for these days..I call it the Blue Planet..


----------



## galathilion

Hey all,

First post!

Here is my SMP Apollo 11 40th Anniversary LE:


----------



## Fire99

galathilion said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post!
> 
> Here is my SMP Apollo 11 40th Anniversary LE:
> 
> View attachment 1852834


Congrats! Looks great on your wrist, enjoy!


----------



## OH Redhawk

galathilion said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post!
> 
> Here is my SMP Apollo 11 40th Anniversary LE:
> 
> View attachment 1852834


Nice first post and nice watch.


----------



## galathilion

thank you, am totally in love with it


----------



## chritiand

Speedmaster day today.


----------



## aereed89

I guess I joined the club on Monday with the arrival of my "new-to-me" Speedmaster 3570.50!


----------



## Charilaos




----------



## Baric

My very first Speedmaster, a Moonwatch Numbered Edition, otherwise known as the FOIS (First Omega In Space)...






























The strap is a bit stiff but it will be trained soon enough.


----------



## ChicagoFrog

After lurking on the Omega forums for a long time, glad to say I can finally be a part of the Speedy club. Ed White 105.003 with a pretty good story attached.


----------



## chritiand

An other nice trip !


----------



## Zilladon

I think it's time a girl crashed this boys club! ;-) Here's my new arrival - ca. 1993

=Patti


----------



## RAM75

Zilladon said:


> I think it's time a girl crashed this boys club! ;-) Here's my new arrival - ca. 1993
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1937426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1937434


Way to go Patti! Congrats on the purchase.

Sent from.....


----------



## jeffgo888

LOL...Amen!!



RAM75 said:


> Way to go Patti! Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> Sent from.....


----------



## MasterBlaster300




----------



## Farlius

The new Moonwatch's---I call them Moonwatch Pi because the new reference numbers are so long---come with a pretty cool box/kit.









And the OEM Nato that is a part of it is really nice and comfy.
















Cheers


----------



## Kaner

After 2 years of desire I'm joining the club with this beauty:


----------



## samusb

So pumped to join the crew! 1969 pre moon 145.022. Just got her.


----------



## supreme jd

Where's the best place to buy a new 3570.50? Hoping to join the club soon!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## noelhanssens

Kaner said:


> After 2 years of desire I'm joining the club with this beauty:


That is an amazing strap, congrats! If you dont mind me asking where did you get it from?


----------



## anaplian

noelhanssens said:


> That is an amazing strap, congrats! If you dont mind me asking where did you get it from?


Is it an Omega strap? It fits the lugs so well.


----------



## solaris22

supreme jd said:


> Where's the best place to buy a new 3570.50? Hoping to join the club soon!


If you don't care to buy it from an authorized dealer, I would say jomashop.com. They have their own 4 year warranty on Omegas. Otherwise Topper Jewelers, as an AD. My 2¢.


----------



## solaris22

anaplian said:


> Is it an Omega strap? It fits the lugs so well.


Most probably is a Hirsch PRINCIPAL with the buckle replaced. Hirsch PRINCIPAL Leather Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps
Another good option from Hirsch seems to be this, which doesn't have a name, but it's made for deployment clasp: Hirsch OEM Heavy Calf Deployment Curved Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Tx

Roberto


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Speedy on Timefactors rally strap.


----------



## garydusa

*"All of my Moons were aligned" while walking by a Newspaper machine this morning!*
*







*
*"Speedy Tuesday"*


----------



## StratosZ4




----------



## MasterBlaster300

Speedy on Timefactors Rally... Best value/price for a Speedy strap IMHO


----------



## itsajobar

What is the best speed master for a 6.25" wrist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mm31

After a long long day !!!


----------



## chritiand

itsajobar said:


> What is the best speed master for a 6.25" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The moon watch 










My wist is 6 and nobody say me that my watch is too big. They just say "it'a speedmaster ? Woah !!! "


----------



## itsajobar

Is that the 37.5mm model that comes on leather strap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

itsajobar said:


> Is that the 37.5mm model that comes on leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the photo it is the 42 mm with shell cordovan !


----------



## jopex

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christre

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Speedy on Timefactors Rally... Best value/price for a Speedy strap IMHO
> 
> View attachment 2107842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107850


Time Factors Rally looks great. Hers mine on the Di Modell version.


----------



## Kaner

noelhanssens said:


> That is an amazing strap, congrats! If you dont mind me asking where did you get it from?


Apologies, only just noticed this reply.

It is an OEM Omega strap from the Planet Ocean 2500 42mm. It is really good.


----------



## d.b.cooper1

Hi,
Can you tell me where i can buy this straps?









this is called "Rover Haven straight stitch".










And from here i only care about the leather strap,but i dont know the name of this one.


----------



## hun23




----------



## chritiand




----------



## Sofi

Speedmaster triple date cal.1151(valjoux7751)&Speedmaster 125 cal 1041(lemania1341)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.b.cooper1

-----


----------



## d.b.cooper1

hun23 said:


> View attachment 2155730


Hi,
Where did you bought it?


----------



## shelfcompact

I just joined the club yesterday!

My first hand wind. Love it.
It's a brand new 311.30.42.30.01.005 (so basically the 3570.50 with screwed bracelet and presentation box).


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## naimax




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fskywalker

Speedmaster Reduced, 1996 run, Japan only edition, 3513.53.00


----------



## ChuckW

Just joined the club today with a near mint, new to me 3570.50 with March 2014 warranty card and red dot intact.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## rockin'ron

Lovin this Horween Rallye Strap Combo!!!!


----------



## londonflash

Can I join in?


----------



## mbordes

A


----------



## soaking.fused

Wingmaster


----------



## traf

Mmm speedy Tuesday wing night !


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

traf said:


> Mmm speedy Tuesday wing night !
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That is exactly right.

The pics I posted were from rounds 2 and 3.

Went 3 rounds with the wings last night.|>


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## ChuckW

Took it off the bracelet for the time being.


----------



## traf

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## chritiand




----------



## tatty0269

Here is mine. Originally my fathers, he had the sweep hand painted red during a service. Made in Feb 1966, Cal 321, ST105.003. Well used, still has original crystal (with Omega symbol in the centre).


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Charilaos




----------



## 67whitegoat

I'm new. Here's mine:


----------



## uwsearch

It took me such a long time to get this one I think I have hallucinations


----------



## fskywalker

New member of the family


----------



## WISDean

New addition. Strap by A.P. in Montreal (Combat Straps), first thing I did. Pic won't attach. Stupid phone


----------



## WISDean

OK, I think it works now


----------



## christre

67whitegoat said:


> I'm new. Here's mine:


Really nice strap you have on your Speedy. It suits it well...


----------



## base615

fskywalker said:


> New member of the family
> 
> View attachment 2407785


Looks good. I've been considering this one.


----------



## blu51994

Hello I am fairly new to the "watch world", and am currently slowly but surely saving for the Speedmaster. I calculated that I should have enough within 7-8 months. I am only 20 with a part-time job, but I really want a speedmaster which i intend to keep it in my family, no plans on reselling. would prefer to buy a new one.

My question is, would it to be considered a smart move to buy it retail at the Omega store located nearest to me 

or buy it online? if so, how will i be able to know for sure that the watch will be authentic?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## chritiand

blu51994 said:


> Hello I am fairly new to the "watch world", and am currently slowly but surely saving for the Speedmaster. I calculated that I should have enough within 7-8 months. I am only 20 with a part-time job, but I really want a speedmaster which i intend to keep it in my family, no plans on reselling. would prefer to buy a new one.
> 
> My question is, would it to be considered a smart move to buy it retail at the Omega store located nearest to me
> 
> or buy it online? if so, how will i be able to know for sure that the watch will be authentic?


Buy it in a store, for the first Time it is a great experience


----------



## Ian_H

Is that a new dial or has it been re-lumed?
Looks very interesting ... 



uwsearch said:


> It took me such a long time to get this one I think I have hallucinations
> 
> View attachment 2398153


----------



## dfiled

New addition. I went from the pro to the co-axial, which I think is a better fit for me.


----------



## tagit

For Christmas, to me from me!


----------



## Otrori




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Katseviool




----------



## d.b.cooper1

Hi a new member (proudly)....


----------



## ToniH.




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## batman1345

Happy new year guys from Greece!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Happy new year !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed

Speedy Racing - Happy New Year from Seoul!


----------



## RonalddeGroot

Best Wishes For The New Year!!

got my Speedy on the last day of 2014


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Finally joining the club on the last day of 2014. Happy new year to all of you.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

even close up also nice


----------



## uwsearch

More pictures >>>>>https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmasters-7-colors-1359513.html


----------



## Doc_1

Pulled the trigger on the speedy on new year's eve 2014 from my local Omega Boutique in Somer set mall Troy MI, Richard was kind enough to treat me with a nice wood box for my speedy, price was another treat&#8230;.


----------



## chritiand

Bonne année !


----------



## OnTime2Day

uwsearch said:


> View attachment 2487802
> 
> 
> More pictures >>>>>https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmasters-7-colors-1359513.html


drool........


----------



## Ken G

I got my first Speedmaster about 2 years ago and joined the forum at that time (but didn't really post after the initial excitement - probably there are thousands like me!).
Fast-forward 2 years and I have a couple of others. I'm really keen to get more (Speedmaster or otherwise). I want to go vintage next - I'm thinking of Mark III, Flightmaster or 125 Anniversary. Basically one of those classic late-60s/early-70s numbers!

Anyway, I'm glad to have finally joined the club!


----------



## Ken G

My wife wants to join now!









324.33.38.40.06.001


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## CCJ

Beautiful straps!! FYI, the first time I went to your site, I totally missed that you had leather NATOs because I just clicked the "20mm Watch Band" link. I assumed that the link included everything in 20mm, so I missed the link below it for Leather NATOs (I'm a distracted web browser!). Just a heads up so those beautiful leather straps don't get overlooked. Cheers,
CCJ


rockin'ron said:


>


----------



## Charilaos




----------



## T. Wong

Speedie X-33gen2

dial 2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DeathandTaxes

Mine just arrived today and I couldn't wait to get it on my wrist!


----------



## ColinW

DeathandTaxes said:


> Mine just arrived today and I couldn't wait to get it on my wrist!


Nice watch.

And great username, Sunshine. ;-)


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## CCJ

Man *rockin'ron*, your bands look amazing!


----------



## rockin'ron

CCJ said:


> Man *rockin'ron*, your bands look amazing!


Thanks buddy!!!!


----------



## chritiand

The tool watch in the tool car


----------



## stts

Greetings from Finland. I am a new WUS member and recently made my first public post presenting my Tudor. To conform this thread here is my another keeper (1 of all 3). This one originally sold to its first owner here in Finland around '74-75 and present the day in Finnish.


----------



## jsj11

The wife's Speedy in its natural habitat


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## mitchell_inman

First post, first Omega to celebrate first 50 years on the planet


----------



## CCJ

mitchell_inman said:


> First post, first Omega to celebrate first 50 years on the planet
> View attachment 2641770


Awesome, congratulations, and welcome!!


----------



## ColinW

mitchell_inman said:


> ...Omega to celebrate first 50 years on the planet
> View attachment 2641770


I did the exact same thing two years ago!


----------



## Thwizzit

ColinW said:


> I did the exact same thing two years ago!


Me three a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mitchell_inman

I'm hoping I'll be allowed to buy another one after the next 50 years 

Although, it might be a better bet to make it at retirement in 10 years...


----------



## LesserBlackDog

I'll be rejoining the club later this week. Last fall I owned this:









But rather naively sold it to get this:








(Pic borrowed.)

Which I immediately flipped due to the size and my OCD re: the hesalite.

Now after over a year, I've got this rubber panda incoming:








(Pic borrowed.)


----------



## Baz44

Joined the club with this beauty today

Cheers 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## CCJ

For all the newest members, be sure to look at the thread "Straps for the Speedmaster Professional" https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=6410

You may decide to stay with the original bracelet but you'll enjoy seeing all the options. 
Cheers,
CCJ


----------



## T. Wong

The X-33 is a Speedmaster! )

Cadillac X-33 interior by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## baddayatblackrock

My Speedmaster 50th Anniversary co-axial 

[IMG=W8cIRlP]http://i.imgur.com/W8cIRlP.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TheRaconteur

My Speedy with sapphire caseback


----------



## fskywalker

Nice watch that 50th Coaxial Speedy!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Patrick333

My new Speedmaster, finally after many years of waiting she joined the family.


----------



## Carpetface

*drools


----------



## chritiand




----------



## omegagmt

chritiand said:


>


Love the strap! Is it OEM? Just closed a deal for a 3570 and am already looking for a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

omegagmt said:


> Love the strap! Is it OEM? Just closed a deal for a 3570 and am already looking for a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















It's a poor quality leather strap but look good on the speedie.










The black is omega strap, dificult to see diference without totching.


----------



## omegagmt

What are the differences between the older 3570.50 and the updated ref# 311.30.42.30.01.005 besides the cool useless presentation package? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

omegagmt said:


> What are the differences between the older 3570.50 and the updated ref# 311.30.42.30.01.005 besides the cool useless presentation package?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Watch itself has screw in ends for the pins for the watch band instead of just pins. Having not owned a 3570.50 I'm not sure it was a big improvement or not.

One man's garbage is another mans treasure as they say. As a collector I think the the presentation box is kind of awesome--loupe, strap tool, medallion, velcro strap and the new Nato strap. The box and history booklets are nice additions also. I haven't worn my Speedy on anything but the Nato--great strap.

That reminds me I gotta locktite the screws on the bracelet--thx, lol!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

New to the club!! My first Omega and my new Speedy which arrived a few days ago. I had many sleepless nights trying to decide which one to get. Hesalite, sapphire, presentation box, no presentation box, bracelet, leather, FIOS, 39.7 numbered edition... HaHa. Unbelieveable... All the way...I decided if I was going to buy my first Moonwatch it was going to be the original Hesalite model, with leather strap. No need for fluff, just the red box model, 42mm. Anyway, after a few days of wearing this beauty (it's a very comfortable wearing watch and a looker too) here she is...


----------



## omegagmt

JoeKing said:


> New to the club!! My first Omega and my new Speedy which arrived a few days ago. I had many sleepless nights trying to decide which one to get. Hesalite, sapphire, presentation box, no presentation box, bracelet, leather, FIOS, 39.7 numbered edition... HaHa. Unbelieveable... All the way...I decided if I was going to buy my first Moonwatch it was going to be the original Hesalite model, with leather strap. No need for fluff, just the red box model, 42mm. Anyway, after a few days of wearing this beauty (it's a very comfortable wearing watch and a looker too) here she is...


Looks great. Have mine coming next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

New strap today



















Great deal for 30€ !


----------



## scottkendall12

Hooyah


----------



## ColinW

chritiand said:


> New strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great deal for 30€ !


That is nice. Mind if ask who's it from?


----------



## chritiand

ColinW said:


> That is nice. Mind if ask who's it from?


From an Ebay saler : Isitalianaccessories


----------



## chritiand




----------



## chritiand




----------



## Srfade

Here is my first, and favorite, with original docs. Note retail price in 1981.


----------



## ColinW

Srfade said:


> Note retail price in 1981.


I was still in high school and working full time and, comparing affordability then to now, the more things change the more...


----------



## Patrick333

Today I am wearing this one:


----------



## speedbird_500




----------



## rockin'ron

Going with a Cognac Vintage Rallye Strap Today!


----------



## jeffgo888

1981.....wow...where the heck was I>???
hmmm....B52's and Lobster Shack???

If only I had the foresight..


----------



## dosei




----------



## ssaloon

Old pic but on wrist today


----------



## Charilaos

New arrival 3590.50 in EXCELLENT condition (almost NOS). 








Great partner for my 3570.50!!!!!!!!!!!!








861 cal. with 1861 cal. 
Luminova with Tritium (nice "patina"!!!!!!!)
Now focusing in the final target: 
"The real thing with 321 cal. in mint condition"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Eagle in the house!


----------



## Charilaos

Some more pics of my beauty!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitMD

To infinity.


----------



## omegagmt

Almost a member. It's being held at FedEx for me to pick up. Can't pick it till after work. I'm so anxious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## justsomedude




----------



## puddlep1rate




----------



## omegagmt

At last a member









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Hm, I'm a double member now... very happy with this pair.


----------



## Orias

Joining the club with this 3570.50 I purchased yesterday.

I have been eyeing one of these for months now and yesterday walked in to an AD where they still had one of the older references without the expensive packaging. They seemed to want to get rid of it too so they offered a pretty good discount on the original retail price. Combined with the 6% price hike they had planned for next week following the CHF move this deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## billyp7718

Srfade said:


> Here is my first, and favorite, with original docs. Note retail price in 1981.


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Mine is in service now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindMe

Just picked this up yesterday. Happy to join the club!


----------



## jlschitown

Recent purchase on a Hirsch Robby Sailcoth strap


----------



## OculusPrime

My month-old Speedmaster 9300. The small seconds hand stayed in sync with the chronograph second hand forever. That's accuracy right there.


----------



## Tseten Rigzin DeKhang




----------



## soaking.fused

Ω Moonwatch


----------



## taphil

Got them both last month. The Speedmaster line hadn't really appealed to me til DSOM. Now I'm thinking of getting the Sapphire Sandwich too.


----------



## Adao

I flipped my old 3570 last year and picked this Snoopy last week


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

Recently joined the speedmaster club!


----------



## 379CID

taphil said:


> Got them both last month. The Speedmaster line hadn't really appealed to me til DSOM. Now I'm thinking of getting the Sapphire Sandwich too.
> 
> View attachment 2880537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880545


Which one gets more wrist time?


----------



## EduBr




----------



## shelfcompact

You know, I'm really liking the Omega NATO.
Soft, comfortable feel. Polished keepers have nice contrast with the pure black color.


----------



## Mediaman

Happy to join this club with my recently bought and serviced ST 145.022 from the early 90's.


----------



## billyp7718

Love the PO on this strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

billyp7718 said:


> Love the PO on this strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, but the seamaster thread is over there

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

traf said:


> Looks great, but the seamaster thread is over there
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Sorry... Speedy is in service and I forgot what forum I was trolling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

traf said:


> Looks great, but the seamaster thread is over there
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk












My Speedy to redeem myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

I want to get one of these but I'm concerned about the low water resistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

itsajobar said:


> I want to get one of these but I'm concerned about the low water resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just buy a cheap watch to go swimming with. I got a Luminox for that purpose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamant365

I joined the club last Wednesday when I received my Speedy Pro from George. Here's the pic I added to the thread I created on the day I received the watch:


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## ColinW

itsajobar said:


> I want to get one of these but I'm concerned about the low water resistance.


Are you planning on diving with it or something? I mean, it did pass NASA's testing although I don't know exactly what that was.


----------



## shelfcompact

ColinW said:


> Are you planning on diving with it or something? I mean, it did pass NASA's testing although I don't know exactly what that was.


The manual and website says it's fine for swimming.
And I read about people swimming with theirs all the time.


----------



## JoeCool76

Joined the club yesterday


----------



## iLuveketchup

I'm nervous washing my hands with the Speedy on. It doesn't look & feel water proof as the manual states.


----------



## omegagmt

How about that hesalite...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLuveketchup

^ Looks fantastic!!


----------



## CCJ

iLuveketchup said:


> I'm nervous washing my hands with the Speedy on. It doesn't look & feel water proof as the manual states.


I dropped mine in the bathtub once and it fell right on the chrono pusher, actuating the stop-watch while submerged. Didn't leak a bit. Just got it back from its 5-year service confirming that there was no moisture entry back when I dropped it.


----------



## taphil

Some more pics


----------



## fskywalker

taphil said:


> Some more pics
> 
> View attachment 2941018
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941010


Amazing watch, equally amazing lumen ! Congrats!


----------



## Bergz

I just joined this prestigious club 2 days ago.
Very happy about making the Speedy my first serious watch, and I simply love it to death already.

Right out of the store:

http://i.imgur.com/DXkmiFP.jpg








1st day (day after purchase); work @ photoshoot:

http://i.imgur.com/IafJVjP.jpg


----------



## Pharm_D

I finally understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDunc

It's not a speedy pro but other than my Speedy Panda (which I wish I still had) I finally purchased a Speedy 3510.50 from a fellow forum member! Can't wait to get it in!









Omega Speedmaster 3510.50


----------



## laminads

3572 with a little bit of booze


----------



## scottkendall12

Bergz said:


> I just joined this prestigious club 2 days ago.
> Very happy about making the Speedy my first serious watch, and I simply love it to death already.
> 
> Right out of the store:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DXkmiFP.jpg
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2949282&d=1423841133"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 1st day (day after purchase); work @ photoshoot:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IafJVjP.jpg
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2949274&d=1423841080"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I have the 45th anniversary, and this pic makes me want the real one I fell in love with. I need both! Congrats


----------



## blueworks

awesome patina


----------



## raincity

Here's mine, Reduced circa 1992. If I could have only one watch (and I don't), it would be a Speedy.


----------



## itsajobar

ColinW said:


> Are you planning on diving with it or something? I mean, it did pass NASA's testing although I don't know exactly what that was.


I'm pretty sure there isn't any water in space...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Great to have the speedy back on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orias

Here's a couple of shots I took of my 3570.50 since I got it two weeks ago.


----------



## Pharm_D

I really like this watch. When I first saw the watch here on WUS I wasn't blown away.

I decided to give it a try after hearing so many positive things about the speedy. It's totally different in person. I think this is a watch I'll keep for a very long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

I'm finally able join the Speedmaster Club! I'm loving me some 3572.50.


----------



## ColinW

itsajobar said:


> I'm pretty sure there isn't any water in space...


Where does water come from? - HowStuffWorks
Scientists Discover The Oldest, Largest Body Of Water In Existence--In Space | Fast Company | Business + Innovation
John F. Kennedy Space Center - Apollo 13

Anyhow, I think you're concerned with heavy rain or jumping in a pool or something like that, but I don't think a Speedmaster will have a problem with shallow water exposure. The only problem I remember in my years here was someone with a broken watch swimming in the ocean. The crown or a pusher was broken off, if I recall correctly, and the owner didn't realize it. I think Al Archer had a thread on its repair.
Of course any broken watch, even a dive watch, may have a problem with water.

Going back to the NASA testing, I don't know what it was but I suspect it went beyond what what most of us do in our life.


----------



## jeffgo888

iLuveketchup said:


> I'm nervous washing my hands with the Speedy on. It doesn't look & feel water proof as the manual states.


What is a waterproof watch supposed to feel like? Lol...it's Nasa tested and rated for 50 meters...your fine with swimming..not diving. ..


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## ampersand

Here is my yellow Schumacher on a Hadley-Roma strap.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## TomtommyV

Had mine for 2 days now ^.^


----------



## deltasig9

Can I play?


----------



## itsajobar

rockin'ron said:


>


I F-ing love this photo. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

itsajobar said:


> I F-ing love this photo. Great job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much appreciated


----------



## MattyMac

:-!


----------



## ten13th

Just got this from fellow WUSer Bub838. :-!


----------



## billyp7718

Vintage today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## fskywalker

My new vintage 1479/812 bracelet came in today. Loving the more vintage look of the Speedy!


----------



## rockin'ron

Happy #SpeedyTuesday!!!


----------



## pjsayer

fskywalker said:


> My new vintage 1479/812 bracelet came in today. Loving the more vintage look of the Speedy!
> 
> View attachment 3070274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070282


Looks superb mate where did you get the bracelet from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## fskywalker

pjsayer said:


> Looks superb mate where did you get the bracelet from if you don't mind my asking?


Hi. The 1479/812 is a little hard to procure since Omega stop using them by the 1990's. I bought mine in Ebay and there is another one there for sale (auction) right now. I got it because of the vintage look and the variable angle that can be achieve on the lug connecting link (that is no longer possible on the modern bands starting with 1498/840 and thereafter).

The other, very nice vintage band that also has the same variable angle is the 1450/808), called by many as the the grail band (very expensive and hard to procure):









Hope this helps!


----------



## pjsayer

fskywalker said:


> Hi. The 1479/812 is a little hard to procure since Omega stop using them by the 1990's. I bought mine in Ebay and there is another one there for sale (auction) right now. I got it because of the vintage look and the variable angle that can be achieve on the lug connecting link (that is no longer possible on the modern bands starting with 1498/840 and thereafter).
> 
> The other, very nice vintage band that also has the same variable angle is the 1450/808), called by many as the the grail band (very expensive and hard to procure):
> 
> View attachment 3081729
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


That bracelet is a perfect match for a 70s 145.022. I find my 1171 too rattly so I was looking at getting a more solid replacement.

Couldn't find the 1479 you mentioned on the Bay I don't suppose you could be a star and post a link for me could you?


----------



## fskywalker

pjsayer said:


> That bracelet is a perfect match for a 70s 145.022. I find my 1171 too rattly so I was looking at getting a more solid replacement.
> 
> Couldn't find the 1479 you mentioned on the Bay I don't suppose you could be a star and post a link for me could you?


Not sure if can post the link here, so check your PM's


----------



## Patrick333

I am a member too now, only 2 weeks left and I will finally get the green light to wear it (only from my birthday onwards). It's not easy to not wear it as it is already with me since over a month...

At least I got the green light to make a video of her:


----------



## SamQue

*My Speedy Collection...*

My four Speedmasters, standard, Gemini Anniversary, Apollo 11 Anniversary and X-33 ver 1. The speedy started me with watch collecting. I am fortunate to have a wife that doesn't mind this vice, sometime she even encourages it.


----------



## firehat

*Re: My Speedy Collection...*

My sapphire sandwich Speedy with the only jewelry I wear- wedding band and a class ring from Oklahoma State University- and the Omega in the light through the plane window at FL 320.


----------



## Frenchguy

*Re: My Speedy Collection...*



firehat said:


> My sapphire sandwich Speedy with the only jewelry I wear- wedding band and a class ring from Oklahoma State University- and the Omega in the light through the plane window at FL 320.
> 
> View attachment 3106506
> View attachment 3106514


Yeah for Sapphire Sandwich, the red headed stepchild if moonwatches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDunc

*Re: My Speedy Collection...*



firehat said:


> My sapphire sandwich Speedy with the only jewelry I wear- wedding band and a class ring from Oklahoma State University- and the Omega in the light through the plane window at FL 320.
> 
> View attachment 3106506
> View attachment 3106514


1) My brother starts medical school at OSU next fall. Several friends have played football there. Stillwater is pretty cool lol

2) I like sapphire on 99% of my watches but I just could not get over that white ring the sapphire causes on the front

Looks good still though!


----------



## lamian

*Re: My Speedy Collection...*

My Speedmaster Racing black on black w/ bracelet. Love the 40mm size on my small wrist. =D


----------



## Dharmaboy

Look who joined the club. I'm in boys!



Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## detroitMD

Started with the X-33









And ended up getting it's predecessor shortly after!


----------



## chritiand




----------



## Charilaos




----------



## freshprincechiro

I have my very first Omega and very first Speedmaster Professional arriving this coming Wednesday !
I am super excited !!! 
It is the one true classic watch that defines space watch history


----------



## chritiand




----------



## omegafan2015

Bought 2002, it's been a functional workhorse.


----------



## phrede

45 years apart:










- via iPhone


----------



## cliopug

Sorry post to the wrong thread...Meant to be for the Seamaster Club


----------



## cpl

cliopug said:


> Here is mine.


Must be a new model of speedmaster 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronical

New to club and forum!


----------



## Adao




----------



## batman1345

Charilaos said:


>


Look great!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Racing Speedy says hi !!!


----------



## freshprincechiro

Finally i got my first speedy (first omega) in the mail today !! MOONWATCH !!! it is so nicely done, manual wind, hesalite crystal, chronograph, the space watch, there are so much to love about this piece. i am glad i went with speedy pro over planet ocean. i feel like this could be the watch i will keep falling in love for the rest of my life !

I am also attaching photo of my another favorite watch, Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver...


----------



## arusso826

I'm in.


----------



## taphil

Another shot while stopped at a traffic light.


----------



## jeffgo888

very nice....cannot go wrong with MOONwatch.
Like Porsche said: There is NO Substitute!


----------



## knickerbocker

New to the club as well. Glad to be a part of it!


----------



## Dno101

Finally bought mine... Sorry if the pics are small


----------



## Patrick333




----------



## iggy-th

-- Moon Rocker --


----------



## Alex ate14

FOIS


----------



## jopex

taphil said:


> Another shot while stopped at a traffic light.
> 
> View attachment 3284986


Really nice. :-!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Danny4

I also joined the club!


----------



## lewie19

My trusty Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## Charilaos




----------



## chritiand

Total éclipse in France today : i'm ready


----------



## gary_scrooger

New member reporting (FOIS): picked this up from the AD yesterday, wearing a 20yo 18mm nato until her new leather arrives...


----------



## rocketeer1926

Late to the party...here are my two ...One a Pro and the other a triple-date ...

David


----------



## freshprincechiro

I was watching this thread as I was wearing my 3 weeks old speedy pro.
Everyone was right. you really can't go wrong with Speedy Pro. I really love the watch. And I love the Hesalite Crystal.

I have a strong feeling that Omega will release a big model in times for 50th anniversary of Speedmaster Profesional Moonwatch in 3 year period. I'd betterstart saving again


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Danny T

Changed mine up and put the mesh on. What an upgrade !


----------



## chritiand




----------



## friedricetheman

Am I late to the party? Do I qualify?


----------



## jlondono77

50th!


----------



## iLuveketchup

Gemini IV for SpeedyTuesday.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## rocketeer1926

And then there were three...Just got a 1978 Speedy Pro with beautiful Patina, actually was thinking of changing Dial to Panda, but now I am not so sure...
David


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

My new GSOTM.


----------



## Gregc

My 1st; arrived yesterday! I'll be looking for a new strap soon.... These stock straps are small, no? Will likely be a tad tight in the Summer. Great watch though!


----------



## jfc

After months of research and deliberation, i took delivery on my first swiss piece yesterday.

Thanks for helping me make my decision.


----------



## freshprincechiro

I was unsure when i was purchasing a hesalite crystal speedy pro. I did not know how scratch resistant it would be. IT IS QUITE SCRATCH RESISTANT ! Now I am glad that I bought a hesalite speedy over Crystal sandwich version. While I think it would be nice to see the movement, I cannot deny the fact that the most attractive aspect of my speedy pro is the Hesalite Crystal. I hope my pictures can convey the beauty of the domed plastic that radiates "warmth".

Happy Sunday !


----------



## ceasdan




----------



## chritiand




----------



## ceasdan




----------



## vegas_speedy_83

My intro post into this thread is buried a few pages back, but I installed a new strap today. Crown & Buckle 18mm chestnut. What took me so long?!?


----------



## jberguno

Speedmaster Mark 40 http://i.imgur.com/NVC0CD5.png

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## verzone

Just bought this beauty a week ago and I really like it.


----------



## fskywalker

Legend Speedy reporting for active duty!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## vegas_speedy_83

chritiand said:


>


That's a great strap. I like the contrast stitches! Who made it?


----------



## chritiand

vegas_speedy_83 said:


> That's a great strap. I like the contrast stitches! Who made it?


Is from e-bay
Saler : isitalianaccessories


----------



## dmb359

Just picked up this Moonphase today. Love it!


----------



## rockin'ron

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Trying my new dark brown Omega band & deployment combo on my Legend Speedy on Speedy Tuesday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359

Trying out a leather strap


----------



## chritiand




----------



## littleredwagen

I am about to be a member of the Speedmaster Club, will post the pic when it comes in.

Edit - its here


----------



## deozed

Just picked up a new Omega NATO for the Speedy Racing.


----------



## dmb359

Moonphase


----------



## Arthur M

broad arrow:


----------



## Wmeckley

OK, after much longing I pulled the trigger on Speedy Pro, 1 year old with the fancy packaging, an extra croco strap with deployment, year left on warranty. I thought seriously about the racing version, as I do a lot of track driving, but the purity of the SMP just called to me and the opportunity to buy one at a great price, originally sold by an AD, well, no resisting for my 60th birthday.

my third Omega, an old Seamaster Deville and an even older manual wind. Happy to join the club, please issue my card!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Yomon

Finaly joining the club!!


----------



## Yomon

Me and my new best friend are gonna watch Appollo 13 tonight.
Love it, it's so much more beautiful in real life. Not any photo can make it justice.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

I just noticed the crazy lume on the Speedy Pro tonight after a 2 second flash with a LED flash light. It was bright enough to light details on the dial! 



















Cheers!


----------



## 3005

Just got my Speedy yesterday! Love it so far.


----------



## brunemto

Ref. 345.0808 from 1995


----------



## brunemto

...and again:


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cpl

brunemto said:


> Ref. 345.0808 from 1995


Isn't that a 3592.50 or 3572.50?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

I just received a *1998 Omega Speedmaster Date 3513.30* today from WatchVaultNYC, with *plans to give it to my son as a birth year watch for high school graduation next year* (or maybe 18th birthday in January). However, he may still have his sights on my 2002 Titanium Seamaster Pro chronograph instead (I told him my 2014 ceramic bezel SMP chrono was off limits).

Fortunately I like this enough to keep it if he greatly prefers my newer Ti SMP chrono (my Chuck Maddox homage watch). But he needs another diver like a hole in the head. Personally, I think this is a better watch for him because he lacks a slim dress watch that can fit under a shirt cuff. At high school prom last weekend I had to loan him a slimmer watch because not one of his diver's would fit under his cuff. And, it would be nice to add a Speedy to his Planet Ocean 2500 (at Omega for service right now).

The funny thing is, I forgot that I had actually tried on this very same model last May at Jared, side by side with the ceramic Seamaster Pro chronograph that I ended up picking in the end (chosen with my son's help). It was between the two and the ceramic SMP chrono won out that time.


----------



## brunemto

cpl said:


> Isn't that a 3592.50 or 3572.50?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 3592.50 with the 863 -yellow- and 18 Jewels (between 1995 to 1997)


----------



## garydusa




----------



## traf

brunemto said:


> It's a 3592.50 with the 863 -yellow- and 18 Jewels (between 1995 to 1997)


Beautiful patina 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## stoptheclock

I would like to join please


----------



## Nutella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DokDoom

Count me in please. Just arrived today.


----------



## brunemto

Speedy and Bulang Cosaro


----------



## chritiand




----------



## spin_transistor




----------



## edhchoe

Sap sando here. Averaging +1 s/d now. Very pleased.


----------



## Nutella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Move over...coming through...coming through...


----------



## dmb359

so many Nato's...so few wrists


----------



## Bender.Folder

Damn, some of you got almost one nato per day . or even more I guess.









Rebrushed the Ti bracelet and clasp a bit, also satinated the bezel insert like 2nd generation models. Water resistance test passed at a local watchmaker, no worries even rated 3 atm and 17 y old with no service history.

Only regret, buying a first speedmaster, I need more now...


----------



## JosephCP

*My application to "The Club"*

First edition Schumacher; when he raced for Benetton.









Dings and dents are the result of daily wear.
Been on my wrist since new.


----------



## Nutella

It's TGIF from where I'm from!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solaris22

deozed said:


> Just picked up a new Omega NATO for the Speedy Racing.


Where did you get it from, the strap?


----------



## jeffrx

Well, I can now join the club. Thanks to some solid advice on this forum, I just received this 3570 from Jim at Continental Jewelers in DC. I am very happy with the watch and with Jim's service. Awesome transaction all around.


----------



## Nutella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot

Apologies for the crappy iphone pics. Bought my moonwatch last Thursday. Needless to say, I am very happy with it!


----------



## mcversloot

New attempt, trying to capture the effect of the sun on the hesalite.










Kind of hoped that this purchases would stop me craving to buy a watch, but if anything it only makes me want to buy more! 'Luckily' both my wallet and wife won't let me, but planning on getting a sm300 or speedmaster mark ii somewhere in the future!


----------



## jonpa

Here's mine.


----------



## manman

Mine saying hi !!!!


----------



## omegagmt

Freshly polished hesalite

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Hi All, my two variations here - first two mechanical watches I ever bought ('90s)... still going strong and in the rotation!
Cheers


----------



## blobslosak

Joined the club at the weekend and couldn't be happier. Di Modell Rallye on the way. My first Omega and will be a daily. Love it.


----------



## dmb359




----------



## tuyenngocpham

Sorry, newbie coming through....

IMG_1269 by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


----------



## JoeKing

Had to have it. Speedmaster Numbered Edition.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Danny T

Ill add my latest acquisition

73 Speedmaster Mark 3


----------



## brunemto

1995s Speedy on Bulang & Sons -Strap vom NL


----------



## omegagmt

blobslosak said:


> Joined the club at the weekend and couldn't be happier. Di Modell Rallye on the way. My first Omega and will be a daily. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 4120673
> 
> View attachment 4120689


Great first choice. Also, you have the best strap for this watch on the way. Haven't stopped wearing my speedy since I put the Di-Modell rallye on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbn0401

Wristshot with my first Omega. Love it.


----------



## shelfcompact

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> I just noticed the crazy lume on the Speedy Pro tonight after a 2 second flash with a LED flash light. It was bright enough to light details on the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


The lume on a Speedy is probably my favorite. So sleek.


----------



## Whatlust

Walked into a store to buy a Glycine....and walked out with 1836/1969. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## DocJekl

Whatlust said:


> Walked into a store to buy a Glycine....and walked out with 1836/1969. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 4196218


Those must look better in person than in photos


----------



## Whatlust

It does. ****ty camera phone doesn't really do it justice. I'll try and snap a better one.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## ColinW

larryganz said:


> Those must look better in person than in photos


----------



## LovecK

I have it for the 4th time...


----------



## Aamineez

Speedy for the husband on our 10th anniversary
(Excuse the crappy cellphone pic)


----------



## Tudoris

My second after having a reduced!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Aamineez said:


> Speedy for the husband on our 10th anniversary
> (Excuse the crappy cellphone pic)


Wow, GREAT pic!!! And congrats on the anniversary!

- via iPhone


----------



## DocJekl

Aamineez said:


> Speedy for the husband on our 10th anniversary
> (Excuse the crappy cellphone pic)


Congrats on the 10th!


----------



## fskywalker

Aamineez said:


> Speedy for the husband on our 10th anniversary
> (Excuse the crappy cellphone pic)


Picture not crappy at all! Congrats in reaching that 10 year milestone!!! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toranaga

Here's my 3572!


----------



## Pinkelle21

Officially part of the club!


----------



## Molloy

Recently took delivery of my brand new Omega Speedmaster Racing, black dial with white/silver subdials featuring the Clous de Paris texturing/pattern.

It arrived from the AD as factory fresh as possible, still in the hard plastic packaging they send these babies out of Biel/Bienne wrapped in.

I got it on the metal bracelet but immediately changed it for this 'kevlar look' strap I have and stored the bracelet in the box in the foam. I have bought an OEM rally leather to fit on the watch, but it's 20mm and the lugs on this watch are 19mm. I'm going to file the strap down by 1mm at the lug ends when I get a chance. Will post back on how that goes.

Obviously very happy with the watch. This is my second Omega. I also own an AT with the teak grey dial. Think it's gonna be getting jealous and feeling neglected for a while!! lol

Here's a little pic...


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## buffon.bj

Hello everyone, first post here!

I graduated high school with the joint 15th best grades in my country's matriculation exams, and my father wanted to congratulate me with a watch, knowing that I've spent a large portion of last year just ogling different watches on the internet (maybe the grades would've been better had I focused on more important things than Omega, Seiko and Rolex, lol). I also received an old Omega Seamaster from the 60's as a gift from my grandfather when I turned eighteen, which really started my passion for Omega as a brand. It was a tough choice between the Speedy Pro and a Seamaster ceramic (frankly, both blue and black are beautiful, my preference tends to change daily lol), as both are amazing watches in my opinion, and both had their pros and cons: I have much use for the chronograph function, being into outdoor activities, running, cycling et cetera, and the hesalite crystal on the speedy is seriously cool; then again, I live on the coast of our country, and love to swim and fish in the sea in the summer, so the SMP-C with its higher water resistance and crown guards wins there.

In the end, I told my father the Speedy would be my watch of choice - it was close, but in the end the iconic design won me over. The watch also fit my wrist very well, which I had previously doubted as the diameter on my wrist is only 16cm. It's pretty flat though, so no problems there. Obviously the SMP-C fit very well too, but I liked the speedy bracelet just a bit more. There's also something very cool about the manually wound lemania movement - I've read a lot about the old lemania and valjoux movements recently, and just love the mechanics in it. Obviously a cal.321 would be preferable, but one can't have everything! The Speedy cost my father 3000€ from an AD, which, given the high prices in my country, the nice warranty and an engraving on the inside of the bracelet clasp, seemed like a real bargain to me.

The watch hasn't left my wrist since last week when I got it in the box (well, of course I took it off in the shower, stop nitpicking lol), and I can't praise it highly enough! The legibility is fantastic, the lume surprisingly good, the bracelet fit perfectly even without additional half links, the small scratches on the hesalite can be polished in ten seconds... I'm eternally grateful to my father who bought it to me, and the watch will always remain with me as a memory of this year - until I give it to my own children, that is. In the future, I'm planning to buy a couple more watches with my own money - a perfect quartz like a Grand Seiko SBGV005 perhaps? A diver, perhaps the SMP-C or some future iteration of it? A GMT (eyed a used Great White GMT for a while)? Some more vintage goodness? We'll see... This hobby is a bit difficult to fund while simultaneously studying in a university and only working part-time, but I'll just have to save on less important things like alcohol, food and trips 8D oh wait...

Here's a pic of the watch itself on the bracelet (and yes, the fit does seem a bit odd, my wrist's thinnest part is pretty high up the forearm - but it works fine with me!):









I love the community here by the way! Lurking around these forums among many others has seriously helped in learning the ropes of this obsessive hobby. Have a great sunday, everyone!


----------



## fskywalker

buffon.bj said:


> Hello everyone, first post here!
> 
> I graduated high school with the joint 15th best grades in my country's matriculation exams, and my father wanted to congratulate me with a watch, knowing that I've spent a large portion of last year just ogling different watches on the internet (maybe the grades would've been better had I focused on more important things than Omega, Seiko and Rolex, lol). I also received an old Omega Seamaster from the 60's as a gift from my grandfather when I turned eighteen, which really started my passion for Omega as a brand. It was a tough choice between the Speedy Pro and a Seamaster ceramic (frankly, both blue and black are beautiful, my preference tends to change daily lol), as both are amazing watches in my opinion, and both had their pros and cons: I have much use for the chronograph function, being into outdoor activities, running, cycling et cetera, and the hesalite crystal on the speedy is seriously cool; then again, I live on the coast of our country, and love to swim and fish in the sea in the summer, so the SMP-C with its higher water resistance and crown guards wins there.
> 
> In the end, I told my father the Speedy would be my watch of choice - it was close, but in the end the iconic design won me over. The watch also fit my wrist very well, which I had previously doubted as the diameter on my wrist is only 16cm. It's pretty flat though, so no problems there. Obviously the SMP-C fit very well too, but I liked the speedy bracelet just a bit more. There's also something very cool about the manually wound lemania movement - I've read a lot about the old lemania and valjoux movements recently, and just love the mechanics in it. Obviously a cal.321 would be preferable, but one can't have everything! The Speedy cost my father 3000€ from an AD, which, given the high prices in my country, the nice warranty and an engraving on the inside of the bracelet clasp, seemed like a real bargain to me.
> 
> The watch hasn't left my wrist since last week when I got it in the box (well, of course I took it off in the shower, stop nitpicking lol), and I can't praise it highly enough! The legibility is fantastic, the lume surprisingly good, the bracelet fit perfectly even without additional half links, the small scratches on the hesalite can be polished in ten seconds... I'm eternally grateful to my father who bought it to me, and the watch will always remain with me as a memory of this year - until I give it to my own children, that is. In the future, I'm planning to buy a couple more watches with my own money - a perfect quartz like a Grand Seiko SBGV005 perhaps? A diver, perhaps the SMP-C or some future iteration of it? A GMT (eyed a used Great White GMT for a while)? Some more vintage goodness? We'll see... This hobby is a bit difficult to fund while simultaneously studying in a university and only working part-time, but I'll just have to save on less important things like alcohol, food and trips 8D oh wait...
> 
> Here's a pic of the watch itself on the bracelet (and yes, the fit does seem a bit odd, my wrist's thinnest part is pretty high up the forearm - but it works fine with me!):
> 
> View attachment 4246042
> 
> 
> I love the community here by the way! Lurking around these forums among many others has seriously helped in learning the ropes of this obsessive hobby. Have a great sunday, everyone!


Congratulations for your grades and your well deserved graduation present! Excellent choice, welcome to the Speedmaster owners club!!!!


----------



## pfcdre

after years of wanting one here is my 2015 speedy pro hesalite. and I love it. great to see so many speedy owners and the watches to admire, great thread.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Put my 3511.50 on a Hirsch Liberty today. I've been staring at it ever since.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Sourced this 2007 barely used Speedy pro today for 2k$ in full set from a Grand Pa'. He used to wear it on Christmas and put it back in the box. 
I'll happily sport it at my wedding coming closer, but it wont sit in the box till there nor after ,)


----------



## djbobbless

Went to the Omega Boutique in Houston Galleria yesterday and left with a new strap. I love the contrast with this combo.


----------



## ed21x

^^ that looks like the Omega FOIS strap


----------



## Ursus

Brand new, first luxury watch, and absolutely liking this one  Happy to join the club


----------



## fskywalker

djbobbless said:


> Went to the Omega Boutique in Houston Galleria yesterday and left with a new strap. I love the contrast with this combo.


Is that one 98000195 (brown calf white stitches)? Looks very similar to mine.


----------



## djbobbless

Yes that is the one.


----------



## fskywalker

djbobbless said:


> Yes that is the one.


Here is mine on my AT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer

My Speedy Racing


----------



## mibby

My speedy:










3570.50.00 on a RIOS 1931 buffalo strap


----------



## caboer

My X-33 Skywalker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayung

me and my cousin just purchased speedy reduced, i decided to get the classic speedy








while my cousin decided to get a very rare speedy reduced rose gold








hopefully both of us can get the pro version sometimes in the future..


----------



## lxxrr

Gents when using the oem 3570.50 bracelet, do you need to flex your wrist in order to get a secure "click" when closing the clasp? I never get a nice click... Wondering if it's by design or something to be fixed


----------



## Justin94

lxxrr said:


> Gents when using the oem 3570.50 bracelet, do you need to flex your wrist in order to get a secure "click" when closing the clasp? I never get a nice click... Wondering if it's by design or something to be fixed


I also noticed this with my new 3570's bracelet. The lack of click scares me and makes me think it'll let loose at some time during the day. I think it's normal, however.


----------



## lxxrr

Justin94 said:


> I also noticed this with my new 3570's bracelet. The lack of click scares me and makes me think it'll let loose at some time during the day. I think it's normal, however.


Thanks. Let's see if others post. It doesn't feel like it'll pop open but doesn't have a clean secure "closing feel" like my former Rolex/AP.


----------



## mark_midlands

one of mine


----------



## Ursus

lxxrr said:


> Thanks. Let's see if others post. It doesn't feel like it'll pop open but doesn't have a clean secure "closing feel" like my former Rolex/AP.


I also hear no click with mine, so far so good


----------



## rockin'ron

Going with a Chestnut Leather Nato on this SpeedyTuesday!!!


----------



## mark_midlands

does this get me into the club?


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_midlands

just incase my z-33 doesn't get me into the club,,,,, here's my 1968 speedy


----------



## fatalelement

Just joined the club this morning with a '79 moonwatch with a CWC caseback!
Long time dive watch and dress watch collector but never stepped up to the 4 figure level until now. Big space buff so I knew it had to be this.

Beyond satsified! There's actually noticeable patina to the lume (assuming not relumed, hands match with a tinge of darker green/yellow, and only glow under blacklight dimly and very briefly afterwards) but in most of the pictures my angle makes it look very green and new.


----------



## djbobbless

wow that caseback shows a great view of the movement. I've been on the fence of removing my original caseback for one..


----------



## lxxrr

Hey guys / does anyone know if Omega sells a speedmaster pro compatible shorter end link? For folks with smaller wrists? Also, any idea where I can find oem spring bars without going to ofrei ?


----------



## Oldie80

My brand new Speedy having a rest at work


----------



## omegagmt

lxxrr said:


> Thanks. Let's see if others post. It doesn't feel like it'll pop open but doesn't have a clean secure "closing feel" like my former Rolex/AP.


Same here. The two bars inside the clasp that hold the mushroom shaped pin seem inadequate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djbobbless

Decided to modify my 3570 with a Snoopy dial from Ofrei. Some might frown upon but I have an obsession with Peanuts!


----------



## ayung

decided to change my 3510.50 to 175.0032 since is more rare and looks more like collectible piece.. i think the original is better with the pro version, hopefully sometime in the future.


----------



## fatalelement

lxxrr said:


> Hey guys / does anyone know if Omega sells a speedmaster pro compatible shorter end link? For folks with smaller wrists? Also, any idea where I can find oem spring bars without going to ofrei ?


You could go to an AD if it really matters that they're OEM. My 1970s springbars weren't in tip top shape so rather than wait for them to break due to my daily strap changes, I put them in a safekeeping bag. I went to my local watchmakers supply store and bought a small box of double shoulder 20mm spring bars. They fit even better than OEM and are easy to remove and strong. No jiggling. It was 4 dollars for 100.


----------



## fskywalker

New olympic dial and hands on my Schumacher Speedy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blobslosak

Di modell rallye fitted and wow, it looks like a different watch. Love it, the dial really pops now.


----------



## wanksy

So I'm about to negotiate to an authorized Omega dealer in the UK on the moonwatch ref 311.33.42.30.01.001. I know the retail price but I obviously don't want to pay retail. At what offered price I should stop negotiating and will be considered acceptable? It's brand new btw.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkelle21

Anothet day at the office, speedy pulling work duty today


----------



## fskywalker

Pinkelle21 said:


> View attachment 4497898
> 
> Anothet day at the office, speedy pulling work duty today


Pretty potent "drug" you have there in that table! Hard to break from the Omega "bug" syndrome


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatalelement

Taking a look out the window to regain my sanity after spending last night and this morning compensating for a client's total omission of key information relating to this defense memo.

Sigh.


----------



## flatmad

My first mechanical watch from 2003. It's a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

flatmad said:


> My first mechanical watch from 2003. It's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hands down best background on this entire thread

A+
10/10


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## solaris22

capt-dim said:


>


I really like the idea.


----------



## nine3

My wife and I have just joined the Speedy club! No such thing as a smaller sized Speedy Pro, so we had to settled for a Speedy reduced. Both watches compliments each other and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## pborrica

Just joined the club! It's no pro, but I'm excited to add the Speedy reduced to my collection!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

nine3 said:


> My wife and I have just joined the Speedy club! No such thing as a smaller sized Speedy Pro, so we had to settled for a Speedy reduced. Both watches compliments each other and we couldn't be happier.


Nice duo, congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

pborrica said:


> Just joined the club! It's no pro, but I'm excited to add the Speedy reduced to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro or not pro, welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Hi everyone!

I joined this forum in May and after reading tons and tons on watches, asking questions to members of this forum, watching Youtube videos and learning everything I could about why certain pieces are important, I finally made my first luxury watch purchase.

It's an important step for me as it is the first watch I buy with my own money so I will cherish it my whole life and will never sell it.

I had a lot of watches in mind like Seiko, Omega, Rolex, Steinhart, vintage AP,...

Ultimately I decided to go for the classic and iconic Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. I love the special place in history that this watch has, the design, the caseback, the size, the weight, and the moment I tried it on at the Omega boutique it just sealed the deal. Having the beautiful presentation box with the extra Nato strap also makes this watch the best bang for my buck. It's also well recognized among watch lovers.

Even if there are tons of great photos of the watch, there is nothing like seeing it in real life and looking at it while it's on the wrist.

It's classy, goes well with casual clothing as well as a suit and I just can't stop looking at it.

As the saying goes, I will wear it in good health. I wanna thank everyone for making this forum one of the best and a place where people can learn and ask question about this passion that we all have.

I picked up this one at an official Omega Boutique here in Hong Kong.

Now time for some pictures!


----------



## dragoon218

Fresh camo nato strap 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Speedy Tuesday and donuts! I'm coming to hide on this forum from an all caps email to my team from a partner haha.

'79 speedy pro on a Kizzi replica NASA strap using Apollo-era velcro, made to the same exact specs as the originals! And comes in a cool bag! Just got it last night.


----------



## Everyworks




----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## Antiquarius

Check in


----------



## selmismazylis

Mark II

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr

Question and you were speed masters have more of a matte finish on the brushed parts of the bracelet? Compared to the vintage models? Looking at pictures the vintage models brushed finish has a bit more sheen


----------



## livesimply11




----------



## Copeau




----------



## fatalelement




----------



## mikekilo725

Just got mine back from it's vacation to the spa in lovely Secaucus NJ. Pretty ironic as it is 17 years to the day that I first got it for a wedding present.


----------



## John29

Hi,
A new member from France.
Here is mine.

A 3573.50 one with sapphire glass. It's my watche since I'm fifty (birthday gift).
I can't wear another however I own 36 !

(sorry for first picture)
best regards


----------



## TomtommyV

Got the nato on today 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_3025.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## WatchFrog

New to the club. So, here's mine in box plus front, back and sides ( as British barbers used to attack! ) :-


----------



## DokDoom

Welcome to our fraternity and congratulations on your Speedy.


----------



## DokDoom

Loving changing the strap on mine. It came with Bracelet but that came off on day one and I'm trying various leather and NATOs. This is watch is just so flexible!


----------



## plibber

New shoes. Adding some pop to the grey side.
What do you think ?


----------



## soaking.fused

Always racing time, Speedy!


----------



## John29

@Dok Doom
I like the first strap (more than others which go well with Speed)
Where is it come from ?


----------



## Kevin6589

Speedy on a nightstand


----------



## fskywalker

soaking.fused said:


> Always racing time, Speedy!


Nice phone background ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

Speedy with Seiko A829. Both Astronaut watches that have flown in space.

Of course only the Speedmaster has been ON the Moon! 










Cheers!


----------



## rockin'ron

Brown Vintage Racing Combo for Speedy Tuesday!!!


----------



## dragoon218

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Hi everyone!

I joined the Speedmaster club this month when I bought my Moonwatch (with the hesalite crystal) and this is my 3rd week with the watch and I'm completely in love with it.

I can't wait to put it on every morning and I wish there were more hours in a day to wear it.

Now I have a question for all of you owners.

How waterproof is the Speedmaster?

I know it says 50 meters and I know that a lot of people don't recommend wearing it in the water, but some of you must have done it and I want to have your return on that experience.

Thanks in advance for all your answers! 

And here is a shot of my watch:


----------



## dawiz

My third one - first one turned out to be a franken-watch (bought from a reputable dealer who hadn't paid attention when they themselves bought it), second one I had to sell to raise funds for a Daytona, the third one's here to stay!

After much consideration, I decided to buy it brand spanking new from the Omega Boutique, even though I probably could have found a cheaper one online. Decided to support the economy here plus I had a lot of fun at the Boutique 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120

Birth year (1984) speedy recently acquired. Need to get it checked out by Omega (story above about a Frankenwatch scared me!).


----------



## dawiz

chillwill120 said:


> View attachment 4829033
> 
> 
> Birth year (1984) speedy recently acquired. Need to get it checked out by Omega (story above about a Frankenwatch scared me!).


If the movement and the serial check out, you should be ok. Mine had a movement from the early 70s, a case from around 1980 and the bezel didn't check out, either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JahIthBer

Incoming...









Pre-moon 145.022-69ST


----------



## 6R15

^ Is that an aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## lxxrr

Anyone have leads on half links for a speedy pro? The unnecessarily long end links and lack of micro adjustments really make for a tough fit.


----------



## DocJekl

6R15 said:


> ^ Is that an aftermarket bracelet?


Looks kinda like an Omega 1171 or similar vintage bracelet.


----------



## mibby

Mine is on a brown leather today:


----------



## cpl

6R15 said:


> ^ Is that an aftermarket bracelet?


looks like a 1039


----------



## JahIthBer

6R15 said:


> ^ Is that an aftermarket bracelet?


The end links are 516, I haven't receive the watch yet though so I can't confirm the bracelet ref. Probably 1039...


----------



## CHD Dad

Sorry for the double post! First one didnt show up and I cant seem to delete this one...


----------



## CHD Dad

Here is my first. Supposed to be a 31 serial movt and case. NOS dial, hands and Omega replacement crystal. Wanted one a long time!


----------



## joedhie2k

1st post.. after lurking this forum for several years lusting speedy pro


----------



## Ursus

CHD Dad said:


> Here is my first. Supposed to be a 31 serial movt and case. NOS dial, hands and Omega replacement crystal. Wanted one a long time!


Love the photobomb 

Sent from my mobile


----------



## lxxrr

Does the 1988 bracelet taper? If so to what?


----------



## cdangdrive

Finally joined the club!


----------



## ColinW

lxxrr said:


> Does the 1988 bracelet taper? If so to what?


I don't know for a fact, but I thought they were all 20mm tapering to 18mm.


----------



## lxxrr

ColinW said:


> I don't know for a fact, but I thought they were all 20mm tapering to 18mm.


Thanks. I'm getting conflicting reports on my basic googling. I'm looking to buy a half link that's 18 but don't know if it'll fit.


----------



## ColinW

lxxrr said:


> Thanks. I'm getting conflicting reports on my basic googling. I'm looking to buy a half link that's 18 but don't know if it'll fit.


You're local AD should be able to help you out.


----------



## lxxrr

ColinW said:


> You're local AD should be able to help you out.


Ofrei says that Omega is out of stock for a few months. I'll try


----------



## ColinW

lxxrr said:


> Ofrei says that Omega is out of stock for a few months. I'll try


Well, that sucks... :-(


----------



## panchoskywalker

Hello guys, I just want to let you know that I am currently looking for a cheap speedmaster dial for 321, no matter how ugly it is, it's for testing on a project before going for new one. 

If you have something in the drawer, please PM me.


----------



## fatalelement

Some interviews today - speedy lookin' sharp


----------



## JahIthBer

Just arrived today...


----------



## JahIthBer

Removed the bracelet because the 516 end links are stretched. The bracelet fits nicely on my wrist but I have to force my hand through it everytime I'm putting it on or taking it off. I'll put it on a Bond Nato for the time being.


----------



## freshprincechiro

I have bought a regular Speedmaster Professional back in March. Although I loved the watch and its phenomenal history behind it, I found the dial to be a bit.... boring..... So, I invested a large sum and switched my dial to Mitsukoshi Panda Dial.... What can i say ??????? I love it !! I the silver accent on the hour mark and silver Omega logo. I found the mitsukoshi dial to be better made than the regular 1861 dial..... 

Here is my before and after photo !!


----------



## lxxrr

No leads on the half link? Argh. I may have to sell the Speedy. The day has come


----------



## azonic225

Just got the 3539.50 Reduced II in and love it.


----------



## omegarider

Cheers! :-!


----------



## Kevin6589

valel46 said:


> View attachment 4979545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979553
> 
> 
> Cheers! :-!


Perfect, just what I was looking for.
I saw this performance strap in a shop and wanted to know how it wears.
Can you tell us your experience? Is it comfortable? I live in HK and the summer right now is really hot and humid, will that affect how comfortable this strap wears?

Also is that the OEM deployant or the Hirsh one?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## omegarider

Kevin6589 said:


> Perfect, just what I was looking for.
> I saw this performance strap in a shop and wanted to know how it wears.
> Can you tell us your experience? Is it comfortable? I live in HK and the summer right now is really hot and humid, will that affect how comfortable this strap wears?
> 
> Also is that the OEM deployant or the Hirsh one?
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


I actually bought the Performance straps for the hot and humid weather, it's very comfortable, and you can rinse it every day without problems. I bought the Speedy in June, and since the original bracelet doesn't fit me properly, I waited till earlier this month when I received the Performance straps before wearing the watch, because I didn't want to ruin the Omega NATOs during the hot weather.

The deployant is the Omega one, ref. 94521833. I'm actually going back to the tang buckle. As much as I want to use the deployant, it seems like for my wrist size it makes the watch turn away a little too much, maybe it's also because these straps weren't designed for a deployant in the first place. My wrist size is about 6.6-6.8 inches, maybe it will work better for other wrist sizes. I hope in the future Hirsch will release some Performance straps that are made for the deployant clasps.

By the way, where in HK was the shop that you saw these straps? I bought mine from Spain through eBay.

Anyway, buy with confidence, they're perfect for the hot weather.


----------



## Kevin6589

valel46 said:


> I actually bought the Performance straps for the hot and humid weather, it's very comfortable, and you can rinse it every day without problems. I bought the Speedy in June, and since the original bracelet doesn't fit me properly, I waited till earlier this month when I received the Performance straps before wearing the watch, because I didn't want to ruin the Omega NATOs during the hot weather.
> 
> The deployant is the Omega one, ref. 94521833. I'm actually going back to the tang buckle. As much as I want to use the deployant, it seems like for my wrist size it makes the watch turn away a little too much, maybe it's also because these straps weren't designed for a deployant in the first place. My wrist size is about 6.6-6.8 inches, maybe it will work better for other wrist sizes. I hope in the future Hirsch will release some Performance straps that are made for the deployant clasps.
> 
> By the way, where in HK was the shop that you saw these straps? I bought mine from Spain through eBay.
> 
> Anyway, buy with confidence, they're perfect for the hot weather.


I went to buy mine today before I actually saw your response, but glad to see that you bought them for the hot summer weather 

The shop I went to is a French shop called Mister Chrono. They opened a month ago. They have 2 shops in Paris and one in Hong Kong. Since I'm French and the salesman was French too, we had a nice chat and he was glad to have a French customer.

Link to the shop:
Our store Hong Kong, TST - MisterChrono Paris

I didn't get the same model as you, I got the Hirsch James Calf Leather Performace Strap as it combined both things I wanted which was having a classy look with the leather but still being able to wear it during summer when I sweat.

Here is the link to the strap: 
Hirsch JAMES Calf Leather Performance Watch Strap in BROWN | HirschStraps

And here are some real life photos:





























I also got myself a rally strap from Hirsch for a more sporty look.

Link to the strap:
Hirsch RALLY Natural Leather Racing Watch Strap in BLACK/WHITE | HirschStraps

And a pic:


----------



## ghia94

Worn on a leather nato today:


----------



## tenge

I am with you in speedy club..


----------



## fskywalker

My "new" 40th Apollo 11 reporting for duty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterlife

I'm proud to announce that I finally got a Speedmaster.


----------



## Perseus

Here's mine with the PO.


----------



## Kevin6589

Shutterlife said:


> I'm proud to announce that I finally got a Speedmaster.
> View attachment 5040537


Man, that is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## buffdudejapan

Kevin6589 said:


> Man, that is a beauty! Congrats!


agreed


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## lxxrr

...


----------



## garydusa

On "Bulang & Sons" shoes....


----------



## cpl

2 Speedy Pros. One is 45 yrs old, the other is 20 yrs old. Which is which ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8

The left speedy on the leather strap is the older one – more vanilla on the dial… ;-)


----------



## chritiand

One week in paradise


----------



## cpl

watchnerd8 said:


> The left speedy on the leather strap is the older one - more vanilla on the dial&#8230; ;-)


Actually wrong! The right one is older but spent most of it's life in a cupboard. Left one has gorgeous patina though.


----------



## cpl

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JahIthBer

cpl said:


> 2 Speedy Pros. One is 45 yrs old, the other is 20 yrs old. Which is which ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At first I thought the left one is the older one because of yellow patina. But on closer look the right one is the older one, looks like an early 145.022 with the step dial. I have a 145.022-69 and I love the older stepped minute markers and deeper subdials, I think it adds more character to the watch. Looks exactly like yours with its green patina.

Any idea why our 145.022 dials turned green patina instead of yellow?

Here's mine:


----------



## cpl

JahIthBer said:


> At first I thought the left one is the older one because of yellow patina. But on closer look the right one is the older one, looks like an early 145.022 with the step dial. I have a 145.022-69 and I love the older stepped minute markers and deeper subdials, I think it adds more character to the watch. Looks exactly like yours with its green patina.
> 
> Any idea why our 145.022 dials turned green patina instead of yellow?


Correct! The one on the right is also a 145.022-69 :-!. Mine spent most of it's life in a cupboard so I assume the fading to light green is lack of sunlight. How was yours used? It could also be different dial manufacturers with different tritium formulations.

The one on the left as far as I can tell is a 3590.50 from around '95.


----------



## Danny4

JahIthBer said:


> Any idea why our 145.022 dials turned green patina instead of yellow?


My 145.022 has greenish patina aswell. Some army captain wore it in afghanistan during the war, so maybe it turned green of fear.


----------



## watchnerd8

cpl said:


> Actually wrong! The right one is older but spent most of it's life in a cupboard. Left one has gorgeous patina though.


You're leading us up the garden path with the patina!  Indeed I only looked at the tritium, but it's quite impressive that the much older watch has a fresher dial! Nice!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## chritiand




----------



## Hoteldebotel

Count me in! I just picked this up this brand new Dark Side Of the Moon


----------



## minuteman62

This is my Speedmaster. I took the pic of the watch actually displayed on top of the original Life magazine date Jul 4, 1969. I have had this Life magazine sealed up for many many years and it still has my grandfathers white mailing 'sticker' in the lower left with his mailing address.


----------



## Kevin6589

Hoteldebotel said:


> Count me in! I just picked this up this brand new Dark Side Of the Moon
> 
> View attachment 5169922


Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## JahIthBer

cpl said:


> Correct! The one on the right is also a 145.022-69 :-!. Mine spent most of it's life in a cupboard so I assume the fading to light green is lack of sunlight. How was yours used? It could also be different dial manufacturers with different tritium formulations.
> 
> The one on the left as far as I can tell is a 3590.50 from around '95.


Mine was worn by the previous owner's late father in law. Apparently it spent most of it's life in the drawers, in Texas.


----------



## stobbart

Couldn't be happier


----------



## marked19

Hiking today in the Colorado Rockies


----------



## tburchell

The latest addition to my modest collection (as of today!), the Speedy ref. 1863 sapphire sandwich:


----------



## tenge




----------



## garydusa




----------



## chritiand




----------



## Charilaos




----------



## Eleuthera

I have no pictures as of yet, but just wanted to say HELLO.

I'll be joining your ranks hopefully next week, just reserved my Speedy (used), just need to pay the monies and it will be delivered.

I can't wait. Worst sale I EVER made was my 1983 Speedy, missed it like hell and one came up that I couldn't resist.

As I said, I will post some pics asap, but was so excited I had to mention it here.


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## Charilaos




----------



## fskywalker

Eleuthera said:


> I have no pictures as of yet, but just wanted to say HELLO.
> 
> I'll be joining your ranks hopefully next week, just reserved my Speedy (used), just need to pay the monies and it will be delivered.
> 
> I can't wait. Worst sale I EVER made was my 1983 Speedy, missed it like hell and one came up that I couldn't resist.
> 
> As I said, I will post some pics asap, but was so excited I had to mention it here.


Welcome back! My 40th medallion says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Today after some playtime in the sun with the hose as I washed my car - my puppy is wondering what could possibly be more interesting than her


----------



## cybaek

New member to this club!


----------



## ashy2classy

First "real" watch and first Omega...got my 3570.50 yesterday. Been wanting one since I got sucked into this evil world of WUS...


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## ashy2classy

Absolutely love this thing...looks even better on leather. Just had to post a pic of it on a Bulang and Sons strap...


----------



## Eleuthera

Eleuthera said:


> I have no pictures as of yet, but just wanted to say HELLO.
> 
> I'll be joining your ranks hopefully next week, just reserved my Speedy (used), just need to pay the monies and it will be delivered.
> 
> I can't wait. Worst sale I EVER made was my 1983 Speedy, missed it like hell and one came up that I couldn't resist.
> 
> As I said, I will post some pics asap, but was so excited I had to mention it here.


Well it arrived, over the moon, reunited with a Speedy after too many years apart. Couldn't be happier and as I have already said ashleysteadman is a credit to WUS as a seller.


----------



## Haf

Rejoining this fine club with this:


----------



## Civilguy007

Just got this back from Omega. It got the full spa treatment. Can't stop looking at it
.








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro

I continue to enjoy my Mitsukoshi Speedmaster. I recently a bought Porsche 917 Gulf themed Nato strap and looks great on cream dialed Speedy.
What's next on my purchase list ? Darkside of the moon.


----------



## sinizurri

Mark 4.5 from yesterday:


----------



## Eleuthera

freshprincechiro said:


> I continue to enjoy my Mitsukoshi Speedmaster. I recently a bought Porsche 917 Gulf themed Nato strap and looks great on cream dialed Speedy.
> What's next on my purchase list ? Darkside of the moon.


\

That sir is a marvellous watch and the Nato suits perfectly.

That Speedy is definitely on my wish list sir.


----------



## leighton156

Hi guys, i'm after some advice, i have an incoming 3570.50 due on the weekend but i'd like to fit a 1171 bracelet just for the older look. I know that Ofrei has them available, is this difficulf to do? I've had a look on the internet with conflicting reports so was wondering has anybody done this? 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

leighton156 said:


> Hi guys, i'm after some advice, i have an incoming 3570.50 due on the weekend but i'd like to fit a 1171 bracelet just for the older look. I know that Ofrei has them available, is this difficulf to do? I've had a look on the internet with conflicting reports so was wondering has anybody done this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


I bought the 1171 bracelet + 633 end links from Ofrei for my Speedy. Fitting the bracelet itself is easy, is that what you're asking if it's difficult? I eventually sold the bracelet firstly because it rattles like anything and secondly I prefer it on leather strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

40th Speedy on Omega Berenia leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leighton156

cpl said:


> I bought the 1171 bracelet + 633 end links from Ofrei for my Speedy. Fitting the bracelet itself is easy, is that what you're asking if it's difficult? I eventually sold the bracelet firstly because it rattles like anything and secondly I prefer it on leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, yeah i was wondering whether the end links needed filing to fit the case etc. but if it just fits thats great. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

311.39.42.30.01.006

Really rolls off the tongue.


----------



## eddiemonster

Sapphire sandwich checking in!


----------



## andreas-a

Here's mine


----------



## biokeys87

I've only had the Speedmaster for two days and I can't get enough it! Don't know what took me so long! Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## bttdtt

I'm in, my 3750.50


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## PJGFriberg

My Ltd. edition Apollo XV 40th anniversary.









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## tenge




----------



## dawiz

I'm actually surprised at how many people leave their Speedys on the bracelet. The bracelet mine came with is completely unused - the watch looks so darn good on most straps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

dawiz said:


> I'm actually surprised at how many people leave their Speedys on the bracelet. The bracelet mine came with is completely unused - the watch looks so darn good on most straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would tend to agree. I switch mine between brown and black gator regularly.


----------



## merl




----------



## Shaunie_007

I can't believe I haven't checked into the club yet!
3570.31:








311.33.42.30.01.001:


----------



## lxxrr

dawiz said:


> I'm actually surprised at how many people leave their Speedys on the bracelet. The bracelet mine came with is completely unused - the watch looks so darn good on most straps!


In my case, there quality of the bracelet wasn't up to snuff after owning a modern Rolex. There were things I couldn't un-see or un-feel. Also, the middle link of the bracelets end links stick out a few mm passed the lugs making it wear bigger on a small wrist. So for me, it's strap only.


----------



## Damieno

Hi! My first Omega and it's a Speedmaster, of course!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1444140604590.jpg


A Speedmaster Trio:

Mark II, Moonphase, & Numbered Edition 39.7mm

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

Civilguy007 said:


> View attachment 5588161
> 
> 
> A Speedmaster Trio:
> 
> Mark II, Moonphase, & Numbered Edition 39.7mm
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's some impressive second hand synchronization.


----------



## pborrica

thevenerablelars said:


> That's some impressive second hand synchronization.


I agree, that's really impressive. Very precise!


----------



## azonic225

Happy Space Week


----------



## hidden by leaves

Happy, as of yesterday, to be back in this club after a long year and a half without a Speedy. All is well...


----------



## Civilguy007

pborrica said:


> I agree, that's really impressive. Very precise!


Thanks for noticing. I'm an engineer. My need for details spills into my hobbies.

Synching Speedmasters is more time consuming than the simple pushing in of the crown on a quartz.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pborrica

Civilguy007 said:


> Thanks for noticing. I'm an engineer. My need for details spills into my hobbies.
> 
> Synching Speedmasters is more time consuming than the simple pushing in of the crown on a quartz.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Haha as a fellow engineer, I know that feel. The effort to keep them in sync is appreciated!


----------



## aceofangel

My sapphire sandwich:


----------



## tenge




----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## bigclive2011

My 3570 on a Chocolate leather by Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## Poovakkurussi

Is it just me, or do Speedy's indeed have a calming influence?


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## mikekilo725

Old Automatic Reduced with new strap and Omega Deployment Clasp


----------



## CCbikeCT

Very excited to join the club with my 3570!


----------



## thevenerablelars

Very cool on the 1125 bracelet.


----------



## leighton156

I've finally joined the club! Delighted with my Speedmaster its been a long time coming. Its a 1997 model with Tritium dial. Amazing watches.
Quick question, would the 1125 bracelet with the correct end pieces be a direct fit on the 3570?







Many thanks

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Enjoy and get a leather strap for it, opens up the options


----------



## BrittB

I joined the club! Mark II, I rolled the dice on theBay and seem to have done ok!


















It's been polished of course but I think I'll just wear it as is for now. It's running well and the dial is in nice shape with only a few marks in the minute track 3 and 6.

B

--

Bb


----------



## fskywalker

The one and only Speedmaster Apollo 11 40th anniversary with the big Eagle in the caseback 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

on a chocolate brown custom strap


----------



## chritiand




----------



## pomme de terre

New to the club b-)


----------



## oak1971




----------



## brucewonder

I really want to pick up a second hand Speedy.
Been seeing a lot on eBay for 1200$. Just not sure of the realibility and shrub it'll of those older models


----------



## flyinghell34

brucewonder said:


> I really want to pick up a second hand Speedy.
> Been seeing a lot on eBay for 1200$. Just not sure of the realibility and shrub it'll of those older models


$1200?? Make sure you are looking at the Speedmaster moon watch and not the Speedmaster reduced. The reduced is the only Speedmaster I've seen around that price point.


----------



## hoppes-no9

Just joined the club


----------



## lxxrr

Does the new Speedmaster bracelet have an improved clasp click feel or end link fitment over the 1998?


----------



## P. Bateman

Newly completed panda, or should I say endangered panda. This is surely of the last of its kind.


----------



## harald-hans

My new "DarksideoftheMoon" ...


----------



## Bender.Folder

Why not more love for those two sub-dials Speedies..They look awesome !


----------



## harald-hans

For me it is fascinating how the "look" of the ceramic Omega changes in different light conditions ...


----------



## astralazia

leighton156 said:


> I've finally joined the club! Delighted with my Speedmaster its been a long time coming. Its a 1997 model with Tritium dial. Amazing watches.
> Quick question, would the 1125 bracelet with the correct end pieces be a direct fit on the 3570?
> View attachment 5670378
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can use the 1125. The same end pieces for the 1171 will fit - 633. The solid end pieces for the 1150 will fit both as well but there is a slight gap since the middle pieces of the 1171 and 1125 are slightly narrower.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## livesimply11

Snoop Dogg finally made it to the party.


----------



## tenge

This one is the one of three which I change for my speedy moonwatch classic


----------



## merl

To the moon!


----------



## Kevin6589

merl said:


> To the moon!


Awesome strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## merl

It a GasGasBones spv2 tan


----------



## Kevin6589

merl said:


> It a GasGasBones spv2 tan


Thanks!


----------



## Copeau

_MG_4008.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Gregc

OK, I'm all in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Civilguy007

Just got my Moonwatch back from service, complicating my morning routine...which should I wear?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_4096.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy on a B & R Bands " LV " Leather NATO!!!










20mm Leather Nato Strap LV Leather Handsewn Ecru-stitch | BandRBands


----------



## Tony Abbate

Wearing my Speedy today with a custom 922 Leather strap by Greg


----------



## Civilguy007

Tony Abbate said:


> Wearing my Speedy today with a custom 922 Leather strap by Greg


Very sharp. I'll need to add that to my strap list.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

schumi1 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## m4ckan

Here's mine i received a week ago... i love it!


----------



## tenge




----------



## Matt Bedenbaugh

Been crazy about this '93 JDM Speedy ever since I snagged it.


----------



## rockmastermike

The FOIS is a versatile platform looking great on both brown and black


----------



## Copeau

_MG_4276.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Mancayve




----------



## Manojrc

Her we go !


----------



## Justin94




----------



## vricardo

Here's mine!

I really like the combination of blue+red+yellow small details on this model.
As I don't use it everyday, I just don't have the patience to set the date correctly everytime I pick it up from the box...


----------



## daddyKC

Finally got the Schumacher yesterday. Love the cockpit instruments like busyness. On this nato the warmth of the dial really pops up.


----------



## Copeau

Another Schumi

_MG_4403.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## mikekilo725

Quick off topic, are the badges like the above still being given out? If so what is the process? Thanks.


----------



## vricardo

I remmember Michael Schumacher's image being used in a Speedmaster's ad. 
But I wasn't aware our model was considered as a "Schumacher". Only the ones that came with the F1 wheels packaging. 
Mine didn't. Did yours?


----------



## vricardo

Hey *daddyKC *I remmember Michael Schumacher's image being used in a Speedmaster's ad. 
But I wasn't aware our model was considered as a "Schumacher". Only the ones that came with the F1 wheels packaging. 
Mine didn't. Did yours?



daddyKC said:


> Finally got the Schumacher yesterday. Love the cockpit instruments like busyness. On this nato the warmth of the dial really pops up.


(*Note to the moderator*: I've made a mistake when posting my last message, but I can't seem to find a "delete button". 
Could please delete my previous message, as this one replaces it? Thank you so much.)


----------



## daddyKC

This watch was part of the new range of Speedmasters and was introduced when Michael Schumacher first became an ambassador for Omega.

The ads show the connection to Schumacher. (Mine didn't came with F1 wheels packaging. I bought it from the 1st owner via a 2nd hand website)


----------



## Uric

I'm happy to say I finally get to join the club!

Just got this guy last weekend!


----------



## djbobbless

Just In Classic Vintage Racing Strap in Cognac from B&R Bands. Giving this watch another shot as I've been contemplating on getting a different watch.


----------



## vricardo

Looks great Uric, congratulations!!!
What year is it?



Uric said:


> I'm happy to say I finally get to join the club!
> 
> Just got this guy last weekend!


----------



## vricardo

Love the strap *djbobbless*.
Very classy, but still very "café racer"!




djbobbless said:


> Just In Classic Vintage Racing Strap in Cognac from B&R Bands. Giving this watch another shot as I've been contemplating on getting a different watch.


----------



## Uric

vricardo said:


> Looks great Uric, congratulations!!!
> What year is it?


This is a 3594.50 aka the '57 reissue, I believe it is from 2000


----------



## beau007

Here's my entry. I absolutely love this watch! 
I usually wear it on the bracelet (winter) or Nato (summer).


----------



## Louie777

I had to buy a Speedmaster to see for myself what the fuss is about! Definately a keeper for me...I really like it. It'll be on a gator strap within a few days. Now I have to sell a couple others to make room for it b-)


----------



## vricardo

"Now I have to sell a couple others to make room for it"

Don't we all? 
Wellcome to my world...

Your Speedmaster looks great by the way! Cheers,


----------



## EB2429




----------



## EB2429

Sorry wrong thread...


----------



## Copeau

_MG_4590.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## jtth

This is the most 3520.53s I've seen in once place *ever*  Here's mine. Trying to find a rubber strap (with deployant!) that fits up to the case, though I doubt I'll find one.


----------



## vricardo

Hey that's my watch! 
I still have the original leather strap in original condition, as everyone kept telling me that it would be ruined in a few months because of the salt in the sweat, specially during the Summer. So I got used to use it with the metal bracelet.
For a while I looked for a rubber strap like the Chopard with the Dunlop tire thread, but at the time I got no luck... 
This case would also look nice with one of those old style racing black (or dark blue) straps, with the big holes. 
Actually, now that I think of it, that's what I'll look for one of these days.



jtth said:


> This is the most 3520.53s I've seen in once place *ever*  Here's mine. Trying to find a rubber strap (with deployant!) that fits up to the case, though I doubt I'll find one.


----------



## daddyKC

Few shades of grey


----------



## autofiend

Early (1997) 3572.50 with tritium dial and gilt 863 movement on my Gunny leather NATO. My second Speedy Pro. This one is not going anywhere!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vricardo

autofiend said:


> Early (1997) 3572.50 with tritium dial and gilt 863 movement on my Gunny leather NATO. My second Speedy Pro. This one is not going anywhere!


That strap looks great on it, with all the leather patina. I'm a sucker for "old" stuff...!


----------



## vricardo

daddyKC said:


> Few shades of grey


Hey, here's a good Summer alternative for me!
Where can I get one of those NATO straps?


----------



## vricardo

Now, here's a tricky question:

– Just for a "quick lube", would you put your Speedmaster in the hands of a non-Omega certified technician? In this case I'm talking about an old school man with more than 40 year experience in watch repair, not one of those shopping mall tents where they're only used to change batteries. ;-)

It's not the "Million Dollar" question, but as far as labour prices go at official Omega repair centers, means you can check 4 or 5 watches for the price of one... o|

Would you? 
Or do you regularly use the official Omega repair centers?


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## chritiand




----------



## autofiend

vricardo said:


> That strap looks great on it, with all the leather patina. I'm a sucker for "old" stuff...!


Thanks! I bought this strap a few years ago. When I got the Speedy this week, I was really happy with the match up. I had this strap originally on a matte dial Rolex 16800. It looks even better on the Speedy. Cheers all and Happy Sunday.


----------



## Louie777

rockmastermike said:


> The FOIS is a versatile platform looking great on both brown and black


I can't decide which one I like more! Both are excellent.


----------



## tenge




----------



## Philippe-X

petrolhead1 said:


> This thread is not going to be good for my wallet!


LLWC: Limited liability watch collectors

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beastomaniac

Here's a new member to the Speedmaster club!


----------



## stijn_b

My speedy MKII:


----------



## vricardo

I'm in love...
o|o|o|o|o|
Those orange details are just... Magnificent!!!



stijn_b said:


> My speedy MKII:


----------



## El_Guapo

3572.50 on deck at a wedding in India, waiting for the start of procession where the groom, friends and family dances with the drummers to the premises to meet the bride.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Love your shirt ! nice combo


----------



## Louie777

Louie777 said:


> I had to buy a Speedmaster to see for myself what the fuss is about! Definately a keeper for me...I really like it. It'll be on a gator strap within a few days. Now I have to sell a couple others to make room for it b-)


Now on the strap. It's quickly leapfrogged to the top of the heap as my favorite watch in the box!


----------



## Jimmy74

stijn_b said:


> My speedy MKII:


That is gorgeous. Mine is off being serviced at the moment (developed hour creep), and seeing yours just makes me miss it more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_4707.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## umarrajs

Speedy NATO Wednesday:


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Ω357050


----------



## Kauf2947




----------



## JacksonExports

Turkey day Speedy


----------



## harald-hans

Here is mine for entering the club - I hope it is acceptable ...


----------



## fskywalker

harald-hans said:


> Here is mine for entering the club - I hope it is acceptable ...


Yes, that will do! :-! Congratulations!!


----------



## transporter305

Hello! Will this do?


----------



## tenge




----------



## Jimmy74

tenge said:


> View attachment 6253185


Love this picture, great for a wrist shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Distracted at the desk by the Hesalite crystal action - first time poster in the forums, this baby is on the wrist following many hours browsing through the pics in this thread.


----------



## joshuagull

The hesalite is hard to capture in photos but it's something special for sure.


----------



## daddyKC

Me and my boy welcoming grandpa Speedy 105.012-66


----------



## r3kahsttub

Bringing my old quicksilver out for some sun, after months sitting idle...


----------



## Jimmy74

Just got this one back from a service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tagit

Speedy in Morocco....with the Atlas mountains... 








Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Danny T

New strap from C&B


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprocess

Reporting in from the top of 7th Heaven


----------



## Jimmy74

Same watch again&#8230; different pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

theprocess said:


> Reporting in from the top of 7th Heaven
> 
> View attachment 6355449


Beautiful! What's the exact model?


----------



## gregPH




----------



## lisztomania7

I spent countless hours reading the forums on watchuseek before buying my first "nice" watch several months ago. It may be the only "nice" watch I ever own (besides exercise watches), and I'm 100% happy with that. It's everything I want in a watch and more, and is incredibly versatile.

I'm currently building my strap collection (next up: Omega kevlar, Omega crocodile black leather, maybe a brown leather from Hodinkee (?)). I love it on the regular stainless clasp, but here it is with a grey NATO:









Many thanks to the members of watchuseek, it's an incredible wealth of information!


----------



## lisztomania7

Whoops, I meant stainless bracelet*, not clasp!

Now, how to edit a post...hmmm.....


----------



## Squiddo

its pictures like this that make me slowly painful wait until- I BUY! Nice watch, so classic, so timeless


----------



## El_Guapo

At only 5000 feet it doesn't quite qualify as being in space, but getting closer.


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## DainiFan

Trying this again from my desktop computer:

A 176.0012 on an aftermarket shark mesh (though I have the original bracelet):


----------



## fatalelement

Wore it out this weekend to use it as Omega intended - racing timing! 
Streets of Willow Springs


































Hope everyone had a good holiday season!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1clubman

Just love the dial on my 50th anni


----------



## joshuagull

The last Speedy Tuesday of 2015 but much more importantly today was my daughter's 4th birthday. Makes sense I'd wear my favorite watch ever to hang out with my favorite kid ever. Took the day off work, played Candy Land, built a bunny at Build-A-Bear, open presents, ate cotton candy ice cream with gummy bears and sprinkles on top and just had a great time all around. The Speedy was along for the ride. Had to snag a few pictures.

View attachment 6476866

View attachment 6476882


----------



## Mspeedster

joshuagull said:


> *The last Speedy Tuesday of 2015* but much more importantly today was my daughter's 4th birthday. Makes sense I'd wear my favorite watch ever to hang out with my favorite kid ever. Took the day off work, played Candy Land, built a bunny at Build-A-Bear, open presents, ate cotton candy ice cream with gummy bears and sprinkles on top and just had a great time all around. The Speedy was along for the ride. Had to snag a few pictures.


Oh, very good point. Today is the last Speedy Tuesday of the year! :-!

I don't have a special occasion, like your daughter's birthday, but here's my Speedy in honor of the last Speedy Tuesday of 2015!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Patina + hesalite = very big smile


----------



## Kevin6589

Waiting for my flight to Dubai.


----------



## Farlius

Some recents of my 3593.20.00.














































Cheers!


----------



## Strokes1251

Finally joined the club!


----------



## mstermx

Would like to wish all WUS members here a Great 2016! Happy New Year guys!


----------



## LovecK

I belong here too...


----------



## Titan II

Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. I was blessed enough to acquire this beauty in February of 2015. I'm no photog so please excuse the pictures.

René


----------



## CTS-V

Wow....this is an incredible thread! Love all the pics!


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis




----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch"


----------



## CRAWD

Distracting me from work . . .







(Apologies for those that saw this pic in another forum last night)


----------



## mimaris

Beautiful pics, i wish the speedmaster could be my next watch, i'm also really tempted by the new Zenith Elite Chronograph Classic, what a beauty!


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge

..


----------



## unlewser

speedmasters drool..


----------



## bigdurian

Got it as a birthday gift from my wonderful wife ;-)


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Pro with NATO Strap Co. NATO.

René


----------



## ReinhardSA

Some of my photos from Instagram. Probably the most photogenic watch ever 












































Sorry, I resized them.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

JacksonExports said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


A Speedy on the Di-Modell Rallye will always be one of my favorite looking combos. Great shot!


----------



## CRAWD

Hey - what is this strap. I really like it. 


JacksonExports said:


> Turkey day Speedy


----------



## CRAWD

This thread is playing havoc with my plans for the evening. How are you supposed to stop looking at it?!


----------



## eliindetroit

Thanks for having me!


----------



## jcar79

I'm in!


----------



## jsj11

Have this one for sale but after two deal dropouts I am wondering whether to keep it.....


----------



## Kevin6589

jsj11 said:


> Have this one for sale but after two deal dropouts I am wondering whether to keep it.....
> View attachment 6597242


KEEP IT!!


----------



## JacksonExports

CRAWD said:


> Hey - what is this strap. I really like it.


Its a canvas/cordura strap I found at Walmart $8, dont see them all the time, so when I did I had to get it. You can find similar ones at Amazon just search cordura strap, good luck hunting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

I just got my first speedy pro, a vintage 3592.50. Love at first sight! The bracelet is nice, but after scanning this thread I immediately put in an order for three straps and an OEM buckle. So many good-looking options...


----------



## ctaborda

Ti on ti here.










I love this watch. At first my Rolex was winning, now this one is.


----------



## Farlius

duplicate post


----------



## Farlius

Titan II said:


> Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. I was blessed enough to acquire this beauty in February of 2015. I'm no photog so please excuse the pictures.
> 
> René


Those Omega natos are just incredible. Speedy crushes it on the plain black one. nice!

Cheers!


----------



## mimaris

jsj11 said:


> Have this one for sale but after two deal dropouts I am wondering whether to keep it.....
> View attachment 6597242


Beautiful watch and beautiful strap. What's the name and where i can find it? (the strap!)


----------



## JacksonExports

mimaris said:


> Beautiful watch and beautiful strap. What's the name and where i can find it? (the strap!)


Looks like a black perlon strap, Google is your friend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Can anyone comment on whether perlon or natos will create wear on the case back?


----------



## Titan II

Farlius said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. I was blessed enough to acquire this beauty in February of 2015. I'm no photog so please excuse the pictures.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Those Omega natos are just incredible. Speedy crushes it on the plain black one. nice!
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

There's been many a debate about whether the price for the OEM nato is justified. I believe it is. IMO, I think the quality is unmatched.

René


----------



## Titan II

I know...I'm obsessed!!

René


----------



## chritiand




----------



## golfjunky1

Finally in the club


----------



## zeljko

year 1975, 176.0012 Mark


----------



## JamesSpeedy93

So many lovely Speedmasters here!!

My reduced Speedy









Love it on the leather!









Looking to get a NATO strap next!


----------



## TomtommyV

Taking the speedy with me today! 










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sbessel

Here are two of my Speedy's

The black dial model is a 2002 Michael Schumacher Racing edition. This one is in almost perfect condition, with carbon fiber dial, the band is different, I love this model. It is 3271 of 5555

My other is a 2000 Michael Schumacher Racing edition, white/silver dial. I had Omega completely go over this watch and recondition it, it is now is very nice shape, and runs perfectly. However I am still not feeling this one, so I will probably let it go. It is 80 of 4000, so a bit more rare.

I have a new Snoopy on reserve, still waiting for it to arrive, hopefully it will be even more rare.


----------



## MrNurse

I love the moon watch. Is there a 45mm version at all?


----------



## BobmG8

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I purchased my X-33 new 16 years ago this month. It received new shoes today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS-V

^^^^the carbon fiber is incredible....daaaaaamn!


----------



## Bobfish

Introducing my brand new speed


----------



## Karar

Just joined the club. this is my first Omega,I have been waiting 2 years to buy this watch. bought while on holiday in Dubai from AD Rivoli with 2 years International warranty, they had 25% discount on new year day on the original price of 16900 Emirati Dirham(4600US$). paid 3400US$ after the discount.


----------



## CTS-V

Karar said:


> Just joined the club. this is my first Omega,I have been waiting 2 years to buy this watch. bought while on holiday in Dubai from AD Rivoli with 2 years International warranty, they had 25% discount on new year day on the original price of 16900 Emirati Dirham(4600US$). paid 3400US$ after the discount.


Great price for an incredible watch! Congrats.....

I'll be passing through Dubai in a few weeks....you have piqued my interest in the shop! ;-)


----------



## thevenerablelars

Bobfish said:


> Introducing my brand new speed


I love the new '57. Looks great.


----------



## Mark10

Finally found a 1984 144.022 which came with the original box and warranty card which was a bonus. Absolutely love it.


----------



## solaris22

MrNurse said:


> I love the moon watch. Is there a 45mm version at all?


Google Omega Speedmaster 44mm and you'll find the 44.25mm cases. There are a few models. E.g. http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-31130445101002.html

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mspeedster

I recently changed the calf strap of my Speedy FOIS to the alligator strap that comes with the Speedy FOIS Sedna Gold edition. I really enjoy the darker brown and alligator skin, it dresses up the watch. I still love the original calf strap too, for sportier occasions.


----------



## MrNurse

solaris22 said:


> Google Omega Speedmaster 44mm and you'll find the 44.25mm cases. There are a few models. E.g. Omega Speedmaster Moon Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 311.30.44.51.01.002 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Oh wow thanks a lot! I guess it's because I keep searching for 45mm. I always thought Speedmasters were only 42mm. When I did a quick google the results I get is 42 and 38.


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Professional on NATO Strap Co. leather NATO...

René


----------



## Kauf2947

My Speedy says "hello"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Back in the club. Had recently sold my Speedmaster but got it back last week through an incredible deal! Happy Speedy Tuesday! 👊😃


----------



## Kevin6589

Photo from yesterday but still wearing it today, and also everyday!


----------



## d.b.cooper1

A contrast of "TIMEs":


----------



## daddyKC

Have a nice MWO-day!


----------



## beastomaniac

daddyKC said:


> Have a nice MWO-day!


Awesome patina, nice pics!


----------



## sbessel

Not a pro, but it is still a Speedy. Speedmaster racing, 2002 Michael Schumacher edition, I picked it up in almost perfect condition, and it is one I will keep forever. 









...Scott


----------



## capt-dim

... *dark* side and moonwatch for today ...!!!


----------



## jinikari01

Not a PRO... but none the less.


----------



## Kingsrider

Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years. I never thought much of the Speedmaster until a chance conversation with a friend about watches. He has a small collection of vintage watches from the 30's, as do I. I described the Omega watch with a bezel that wouldn't move and the stop watch features. He said it sounded like a Speedmaster. A few days later I started looking for information on the watch and of course was immediately blown away. The watch was even on its original 7912 bracelet (1/62). 
I had the watch lightly serviced and a new Omega bezel from O.F. installed (don't worry I have the original). Now when I see my Father he demands to see the Speedmaster right away and wants to know the latest sale price info on Pre-moon 2998 Speedys.

P.S.
One of the other watches That was in the box is a 1964 Heuer Carrera 12


----------



## beastomaniac

Kingsrider said:


> Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years. I never thought much of the Speedmaster until a chance conversation with a friend about watches. He has a small collection of vintage watches from the 30's, as do I. I described the Omega watch with a bezel that wouldn't move and the stop watch features. He said it sounded like a Speedmaster. A few days later I started looking for information on the watch and of course was immediately blown away. The watch was even on its original 7912 bracelet (1/62).
> I had the watch lightly serviced and a new Omega bezel from O.F. installed (don't worry I have the original). Now when I see my Father he demands to see the Speedmaster right away and wants to know the latest sale price info on Pre-moon 2998 Speedys.
> 
> P.S.
> One of the other watches That was in the box is a 1964 Heuer Carrera 12
> View attachment 6754730


Sweet, that's a killer!


----------



## gophishin

Kingsrider said:


> Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years. I never thought much of the Speedmaster until a chance conversation with a friend about watches. He has a small collection of vintage watches from the 30's, as do I. I described the Omega watch with a bezel that wouldn't move and the stop watch features. He said it sounded like a Speedmaster. A few days later I started looking for information on the watch and of course was immediately blown away. The watch was even on its original 7912 bracelet (1/62).
> I had the watch lightly serviced and a new Omega bezel from O.F. installed (don't worry I have the original). Now when I see my Father he demands to see the Speedmaster right away and wants to know the latest sale price info on Pre-moon 2998 Speedys.
> 
> P.S.
> One of the other watches That was in the box is a 1964 Heuer Carrera 12
> View attachment 6754730


Dear God your Father has/had good taste in watches! And he left you a veritable gold mine with those two! A 2998 Speedy and a 2447 Carrera are two of the hottest vintage chronos in the world right now. Do you have any pics of the Carrera?


----------



## bgrisso

Wow that 2998 is amazing. What are the prices like these days?


----------



## gophishin

bgrisso said:


> Wow that 2998 is amazing. What are the prices like these days?


My guess is that this is a 2998-5 or later (2998-6, 2998-61, or 2998-62) based on the stick subdial hands. With a DoN bezel in good condition and correct bracelet, I would think the price floor for this watch would be $12k, but something like this at the Christie's auction last month could have easily fetched double or triple that. Demand for good 2998's is very high right now, and this one does sound honest with the original bezel and bracelet. It looks like it saw a polish at service, but case still appears good.


----------



## Kingsrider

gophishin said:


> My guess is that this is a 2998-5 or later (2998-6, 2998-61, or 2998-62) based on the stick subdial hands. With a DoN bezel in good condition and correct bracelet, I would think the price floor for this watch would be $12k, but something like this at the Christie's auction last month could have easily fetched double or triple that. Demand for good 2998's is very high right now, and this one does sound honest with the original bezel and bracelet. It looks like it saw a polish at service, but case still appears good.


gophishin your analysis is spot on. it is a 2998-5 and was lightly polished. $12k is likely a little high but who knows?? I just saw the #6 19mm end pieces go for $1661.00 on eBay. So price is anyone's guess
Here is the Heuer as per request.


----------



## Kingsrider

The bracelet, end pieces and original bezel.


----------



## smalls

Just joined the club yesterday!


----------



## DocJekl

Kingsrider said:


> Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years. I never thought much of the Speedmaster until a chance conversation with a friend about watches. He has a small collection of vintage watches from the 30's, as do I. I described the Omega watch with a bezel that wouldn't move and the stop watch features. He said it sounded like a Speedmaster. A few days later I started looking for information on the watch and of course was immediately blown away. The watch was even on its original 7912 bracelet (1/62).
> I had the watch lightly serviced and a new Omega bezel from O.F. installed (don't worry I have the original). Now when I see my Father he demands to see the Speedmaster right away and wants to know the latest sale price info on Pre-moon 2998 Speedys.
> 
> P.S.
> One of the other watches That was in the box is a 1964 Heuer Carrera 12
> View attachment 6754730


Wow, just wow, on both watches. Enjoy them and make sure your kids know what you're passing down and how to preserve them when the time comes.


----------



## gophishin

Kingsrider said:


> View attachment 6759282
> The bracelet, end pieces and original bezel.


Damn. The bezel alone is roughly $1500 at current market, you saw what the end links go for, and a 7912 will probably get you another $1500. I think $12k is probably low if sold as a full kit.

And that Carrera... man I need to find a long lost family member that hands over two epic 60's sport watches, because it certainly isn't going to happen from my Dad. Your Carrera is a second execution 2447S made around 1970 or 1971. It looks like the drop tail of the chrono sweep might have broken off, but everything else appears correct and in great condition. Whatever you do, do NOT let a polishing wheel touch that Carrera. That case looks VERY sharp and untouched, which is huge on these models with their distinctive, sharp, angular lugs.

Congrats and enjoy those, they are two of the best sport watches from that era (and two of my personal favorites).


----------



## SpeedmasterJon

Here is my brand new Speedy Pro.
(If anyone knows the exact JB Champion part number for the mesh band I would be much appreciated. I need one badly and would buy this second if I knew how to find one!)


----------



## jinikari01

Kingsrider said:


> Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years. I never thought much of the Speedmaster until a chance conversation with a friend about watches. He has a small collection of vintage watches from the 30's, as do I. I described the Omega watch with a bezel that wouldn't move and the stop watch features. He said it sounded like a Speedmaster. A few days later I started looking for information on the watch and of course was immediately blown away. The watch was even on its original 7912 bracelet (1/62).
> I had the watch lightly serviced and a new Omega bezel from O.F. installed (don't worry I have the original). Now when I see my Father he demands to see the Speedmaster right away and wants to know the latest sale price info on Pre-moon 2998 Speedys.
> 
> P.S.
> One of the other watches That was in the box is a 1964 Heuer Carrera 12


Love reading stories like yours and what a wonder gems you got right there. so jealous.


----------



## daddyKC

Kingsrider said:


> Hello Everyone! I received my Speedmaster from my father. Now the story is not a sentimental as it might be, but a good one never the less. When I was a kid I collected coins. A considerable amount of silver coins which my father thought best kept in a safe deposit box. That was in the early seventies. Around 1997 I asked about the box and if he still maintained it. He said he had not been to it since the seventies. We went to retrieve to the contents and close the box. Sure enough there were my coins and a few other things including some old watches. My Father did not remember putting the watches in the box. He offered the three watches to me and I took them having no idea what they were. I put the watches in a drawer and there they stayed for about 4 years.
> View attachment 6754730


Nice tale. Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## eacast

Here are my twin bros, Snoopy Award Speedmasters.


----------



## torifile

Back in the club. I had a Speedy Pro for over a year. I loved it. But then my technolust got the better of me and I sold it to make room on my wrist for the Apple Watch. Well, I decided I wanted back in the club. My speedy arrived today through the ice and snow. And here it is. It's not special but man, it feels so good to have it on my wrist! Never again will I sell it.


----------



## fatalelement

Reading George Daniels' "Watchmaking" with my '79 speedy pro on a leather NATO








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

I can play here too









Just got it yesterday :-!


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## beastomaniac

fatalelement said:


> Reading George Daniels' "Watchmaking" with my '79 speedy pro on a leather NATO
> View attachment 6775706
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I gotta find that book too... Beautiful watch btw =)


----------



## smalls

Having some fun in the snow.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I'm now the proud owner of my 2nd Speedmaster - this X-33.





Stablemate to this much older iteration 168.0004


----------



## zeljko




----------



## joedhie2k




----------



## MuckyMark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciclismosam

I already had the last pre-ceramic Seamaster....however, I stopped by the Omega Boutique on my latest work trip and after a few years finally pulled this trigger on this beauty! I absolutely love it! There is just something special about the classic, understated design of the Speedmaster.

Sneak peak! by ciclismosam, on Flickr

History by ciclismosam, on Flickr

So fitting on the nato by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## capt-dim

today watch ...!!!


----------



## Kingsrider

ciclismosam said:


> I already had the last pre-ceramic Seamaster....however, I stopped by the Omega Boutique on my latest work trip and after a few years finally pulled this trigger on this beauty! I absolutely love it! There is just something special about the classic, understated design of the Speedmaster.
> 
> Sneak peak! by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> History by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> So fitting on the nato by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> I didn't know there is a Omega Nato strap!


----------



## ciclismosam

Kingsrider said:


> ciclismosam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already had the last pre-ceramic Seamaster....however, I stopped by the Omega Boutique on my latest work trip and after a few years finally pulled this trigger on this beauty! I absolutely love it! There is just something special about the classic, understated design of the Speedmaster.
> 
> Sneak peak! by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> History by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> So fitting on the nato by ciclismosam, on Flickr
> 
> I didn't know there is a Omega Nato strap!
> 
> 
> 
> The current "Moonwatch" Speedmaster has the really neat box with loupe, paperweight, strap tool, and both a Nato & velcro strap (like they use in space I imagine). It is a really nice package!
Click to expand...


----------



## alex79

ciclismosam said:


> Kingsrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current "Moonwatch" Speedmaster has the really neat box with loupe, paperweight, strap tool, and both a Nato & velcro strap (like they use in space I imagine). It is a really nice package!
> 
> 
> 
> Adding some illustration to it, best watch box
Click to expand...


----------



## TomtommyV

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## FeltZ4

No pictures yet but I wanted to add my name to the list of SMP owners - the 311 reference. Sweet.


----------



## scot_horn

Italian auto inspired, in black & white


----------



## cmkworm

New member here!


----------



## Titan II

cmkworm said:


> New member here!


Congratulations!! Welcome to The Club!!

Rene


----------



## cairoanan

Feb. 2016 check in


----------



## alex79

Checked too Feb 1st


----------



## Urs Haenggi

I was unsure about changing from the bracelet, but wow, it's like a completely different watch. I'm always amazed at the versatility of the Speedy Pro.


----------



## hornsup84

Following @alex79 over from the Rolex forum, checking in with my newly acquired 3572.50!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooncraze




----------



## phunky_monkey

On the forky today. Talk about versatile! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

hornsup84 said:


> Following @alex79 over from the Rolex forum, checking in with my newly acquired 3572.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and welcome!! That's a beauty...I love that patina.

Enjoy!!

Rene


----------



## Uhrmensch

Purchased with one of my first pay cheques back in the '90s (priorities, right :-d)
Cheers


----------



## kaede11

hornsup84 said:


> Following @alex79 over from the Rolex forum, checking in with my newly acquired 3572.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice! you just affirmed my dilemma on which speedy pro to go for!


----------



## solaris22

SMP on custom DaLuca Horween NATO.


----------



## laoshun78

I enjoyed how this one turned out. On rubber one pass strap.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Keepin' good time this one, despite the hard life it has lived...
Cheers


----------



## bloodypoppy




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## daddyKC

Game on!


----------



## tenge

I have question for you. I think if buy speedmaster moon pure classic or speedmaster moon 50th anniversary of moon landing.
Not my pics - only web
It means









Or


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS-V

auditd0rk said:


>


That is one sharp watch!


----------



## YMark

daddyKC said:


> Game on!


Can you share what strap and place of purchase? Nice watch.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures. ..

René


----------



## daddyKC

YMark said:


> Can you share what strap and place of purchase? Nice watch.


It's a Hirsch performance strap = Gator outside, rubber inside. I found it in a small watch store in the Netherlands. It's sweat proof and came with a 30 months guarantee!

But you can easily order them on hirschstraps.com

The type I bought is the "Paul alligator embossed performance in brown"


----------



## nupicasso

So happy to have joined the club today with a new 3570.50!

What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

I remember the day of arrival was so exciting


----------



## nupicasso

daddyKC said:


> I remember the day of arrival was so exciting


Indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Speedy...Wednesday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahsimaumee

My favorite watch in the collection..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Just joined the club a few weeks ago - very happy to be here


----------



## DocJekl

tenge said:


> I have question for you. I think if buy speedmaster moon pure classic or speedmaster moon 50th anniversary of moon landing.
> Not my pics - only web
> It means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or


Buy the 50th anniversary model. It looks great!


----------



## HAGP

Hi All,

First time poster, but the forums have helped me hugely over the past few months of intense watch research!

I joined the Speedmaster Club just last week with a 3570.50. This is my first significant watch purchase and I'm thoroughly enjoying it, not least due to the great bang-per-buck value afforded by the speedy's versatility when on different straps. This is an aspect I hadn't anticipated pre-purchase, so it's come as an added bonus!

I enjoy wearing watches on a bracelet for work so that's how it'll probably spend most of it's time, but I look forward to exercising the option to dress it up with a nice gator print black strap, or wear it casually with a rally style band.

























The straps pictured above are items cannibalised from other watches, but I plan on adding a Hirsch Duke and a Di Mondell Rallye (does this come in a tan colour?) in the near future. Really enjoy seeing the copious speedy/strap combos in this tread.

PS - The chrono hand lines up perfectly in person, I have to improve the angle of my shots!

HAPG


----------



## bseidenberger

Picked it up yesterday


----------



## Hydrocarbons

New to the club!


----------



## sgmartz

tahsimaumee said:


> My favorite watch in the collection..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand is the tan strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingsrider

Can A Speedmaster Companion get a day pass to the Club if he is a Legacy?
Speedmaster 2998-5 and Seamaster 166.002


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## daddyKC

Speedy in front of a girl with a hamburger in her hands


----------



## bvj

I joined the club this past week!


----------



## Bama214




----------



## vegas_speedy_83

New-to-me Mk40, on a generic kevlar.


----------



## JWNY

Stress at work...


----------



## tahsimaumee

sgmartz said:


> What brand is the tan strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a bulang and sons medium brown strap..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos

daddyKC said:


> Speedy in front of a girl with a hamburger in her hands


is that a speedmaster reduced?


----------



## hidden by leaves

kingcarlos said:


> is that a speedmaster reduced?


Dude...


----------



## icelandismine

Made the mistake of trying a Speedy on the other day while shopping. Good thing I just got a tax return back!


----------



## andygog

New member here. Still need to size the bracelet.


----------



## ehan3

Returning member...had this for just 24 hrs before the local watchmaker replaced screws improperly after resizing and it fell off my wrist and onto the pavement. Now it's off to omega for servicing and crystal replacement for 6-8 weeks...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvj

Ouch!


----------



## Frunkinator

I may be a little bias... But here's the best looking one out there


----------



## kingcarlos

hidden by leaves said:


> Dude...


haha im new to omega so yea. it does look smaller than the usual moon watch


----------



## fatalelement

Since it's Speedy Tuesday - spent all night rebuilding my S-Works and throwing on new bars, re-truing the wheels, etc.

My other half is Chinese and somewhat superstitious, and since it's my chinese zodiac year I'm supposed to wear something red every day. Luckily, Omega sells a sweet NATO that matches my bike.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

My Speedy on a new Timefactors Nato (Omega like) strap.


----------



## daddyKC

kingcarlos said:


> is that a speedmaster reduced?


The only thing reduced in this pic, is the hamburger the girl is holding


----------



## daddyKC

On the wrist it looks like;


----------



## andygog

I haven't been able to get the bracelet sized as I'd like it (after some conflict with the local jewellers), and sadly the cheap screwdrivers I've got won't fit the screws. Can anyone recommend a screwdriver that will allow me to size it myself?


----------



## Bender.Folder

1,6 to 1,8mm will do.


----------



## andygog

Thanks I'll have to give it another try with what I've got.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

New straps, can't decide which to wear! Blue perlon and black rallye both from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## YMark

I'm officially a member, as my new Speedy Pro was just delivered. Just waiting for a strap. I think it goes great with it's mate. Thanks to Fr. John and Jim and Continental.


----------



## alex79

YMark said:


> I'm officially a member, as my new Speedy Pro was just delivered. Just waiting for a strap. I think it goes great with it's mate. Thanks to Fr. John and Jim and Continental.


My favorite duo


----------



## daddyKC

Casual Friday with today's received Heuerville strap, hand crafted by Stewart


----------



## beeman101

Ω Omega :39.00 mm Speedmaster chrono Auto 3513.30.00 (Calibre: Omega 1152)


----------



## davidbuckden

vegas_speedy_83 said:


> New straps, can't decide which to wear! Blue perlon and black rallye both from Crown & Buckle.


That blue strap is exceptional!


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## uvalaw2005

My Omegas:


----------



## gsirles

My addition here!


----------



## Hansch99

On hodinkee lined natural cordovan strap.


----------



## iuprof

I'm a new member! I love this watch!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio

karmatp said:


> Love the speedy, here is mine./QUOTE]
> 
> Nice!


----------



## imperio

Hansch99 said:


> On hodinkee lined natural cordovan strap.


Nice strap.


----------



## davidbuckden

Thanks for the idea - I've just bought and now fitted a black Di-Modell Rallye to my 3570.50 and the look is just great; very comfortable too. I was even able to buy this strap with a discount from Watch Obsession - at £21 this is terrific value for money.


JacksonExports said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

daddyKC said:


>


Mic drop.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## meisterfoo

Thought this picture would go to waste on my private instagram page. 
Also how do you go about getting a speedmaster card for your signature, do we just to copy the img codes? Or do you have to officially register as a club member?


----------



## Grypho

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## golfjunky1

New strap from Carl @ Gasgasbones


----------



## davidbuckden

Just to follow-up my post about fitting the Di-Modell Rallye strap. here it is with a suitable _veloce_-theme backdrop.


----------



## auditd0rk

New addition to the collection:


----------



## vintage76

Hi, Speedy 57 Broad Arrow yesterday !


----------



## soaking.fused

3570.50


----------



## Bababooey

My 3572.50 that I got not too long ago from WatchvaultNYC


----------



## alex79




----------



## tekong

Now i understand what all the fuss is about, with this scratch a thousand crystal, makes the watch looks.. Wow.. I afraid it a start of a very slippery slope,


----------



## daddyKC

Speedy slouching on the couch


----------



## rwbenjey

Speedy Pro on my 6.25 inch flat wrist


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Cool picture! ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy on some Camel Vintage Suede shoes!!!


----------



## vintage76

Hi all,

just back from few days at Livigno in Italy. Total week-end with Speedy !


----------



## Slant

HU...RA...CAN...


----------



## beeman101

Omega Speedmaster chrono: Feb 29th


----------



## jmc1080

Back in the club.


----------



## iLuveketchup

Gemini IV for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## JRMARTINS

daddyKC said:


> Speedy slouching on the couch


Where did you get the strap? Looking for something like it for my flightie


----------



## daddyKC

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you get the strap? Looking for something like it for my flightie


The strap is from Heuerville in the UK.https://heuerville.wordpress.com/heuerville-straps/terracotta-nubuck/
It's handmade by Stewart and they are instantly soft. Have fun browsing the options.


----------



## steamyfumes

andygog said:


> I haven't been able to get the bracelet sized as I'd like it (after some conflict with the local jewellers), and sadly the cheap screwdrivers I've got won't fit the screws. Can anyone recommend a screwdriver that will allow me to size it myself?


Not sure how much alteration u need for the size but if you just need minor adjustment, you can do it at the deployment clasps yourself. An iphone sim remover or a paperclip (those triangle ones) will do the trick. Hope this helps!


----------



## andygog

Thanks. I finally managed to get it adjusted. 

I like it on the bracelet, but I can tell I'm going to be spending a lot of money on different straps for this too.


----------



## pedrob

nos schumacher from Brazil!


----------



## steamyfumes

Recently joint the speedmasters club.
Totally agree with andygog on the straps options and..
this place is bad for my wallet..
View attachment 7281370


----------



## JRMARTINS

daddyKC said:


> The strap is from Heuerville in the UK.https://heuerville.wordpress.com/heuerville-straps/terracotta-nubuck/
> It's handmade by Stewart and they are instantly soft. Have fun browsing the options.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jaeva

My '74 Speedy... unfortunately one of the pushers disappeared the other day - very annoying.


----------



## FatTuesday

Speedmaster Co-axial on OEM gator strap...


----------



## Jimmy74

My mark ii 
I'm slightly in love with this watch, I'd love a moonwatch as well but I can't foresee ever letting go of this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Got my speedy a wall counterpart! Nice brushed aluminum and an actual Swiss quartz movement all from China for like $100.
















EDIT: the lume is all real too - glows on the two top pips, all the bars, and hands. And the subdial hands aren't painted, they're actually 3D!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## rst1121

My very first Omega and high end watch. The least expensive in my collection. Recently had it serviced and looks brand new!


----------



## jinikari01

had to do it.... couldn't resist no more. lol


----------



## watchuseektom

172.0016 on endmill from strapcode














That's a beauty!


----------



## HarambeeStar

fatalelement said:


> Got my speedy a wall counterpart! Nice brushed aluminum and an actual Swiss quartz movement all from China for like $100.
> 
> View attachment 7289634
> 
> View attachment 7289666
> 
> 
> EDIT: the lume is all real too - glows on the two top pips, all the bars, and hands. And the subdial hands aren't painted, they're actually 3D!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wow that's fantastic! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

HarambeeStar said:


> Wow that's fantastic! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with it. I got it from this site called Aparadisiac - you can google it. They have the special edition dials too (at least some of them I saw). I thought they had just taken my money and run, and was about to dispute it the day it showed up because I had gotten complete radio silence from them. They didn't give me any sort of receipt/confirmation email and the shipping took about 4 weeks but I'm extremely pleased with it. The lume lasts all night too so once you turn your light off you can check that instead of your phone or watch (I sleep pretty lightly in the morning and wake up early a lot so it's nice to know if I have to get up yet). I'm in my 20s so I'm not used to having an actual wall clock - very handy. And it's a speedy!


----------



## patmoon89




----------



## El-Duderino

Trying out a crocodile strap vs the normal silver snoopy strap. I can't tell if the croc strap is too dressy for a Speedy or not. I feel like regular leather might match the feel of a Speedy better, but I'll be doing the crocodile rock in the meantime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit

Was playing around with the zoom on my camera phone and was able to get the Omega logo etched in the crystal seen just above and to the right of the 60 in the subdial


----------



## ciclismosam

Enjoying this strap from wrist candy watch club. Cool leather/canvas mix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## OmegaSpeedmaster

Here is mine.


----------



## andygog

On a GasGasBones velcro.

View attachment 7340514


View attachment 7340530


----------



## alex79

ciclismosam said:


> Enjoying this strap from wrist candy watch club. Cool leather/canvas mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a big cat scratched your hand badly .
Nice combo too ^^


----------



## ciclismosam

alex79 said:


> Seems like a big cat scratched your hand badly .
> Nice combo too ^^


Yes love this combo! Yeah I had wirst surgery a week and a half ago, now I just have that scratch going across and some residual swelling. But at least I can wear watches normally again!


----------



## gregPH




----------



## MuckyMark

On a new DiModell Rallye


----------



## davidbuckden

I recently fitted one of these (dark stitching) to mine and think it suits extremely well. It is also very comfortable and I like the security of the double prong buckle; (so have not swopped over my Omega buckle, (which I would usually do with a new strap.))


----------



## njs22




----------



## Kingsrider

I have been wondering, if not incredulous, for years now on the subject of "tropical dials" and their apparent enhanced value. Periodically a Speedmaster will be shown for sale or otherwise, with a faded dial or a shift in coloration. 
Why is this anomaly so revered?. Isn't it possibly a result of product instability or defect?. Should we set our older Speedmasters on the window sill and wait for our investment to grow?.


----------



## jdog19

I'd say any strap works on a speedy


----------



## pascs

A variety


----------



## Copeau

_MG_7003.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## GregS13

*Speedmaster Repair*

I bought my Omega Speedmaster Pro in 1968. It's a '67 model. So it's a pre-moon Speedmaster. About 30 years ago the return button did not function. I live in Central Illinois and the watch had to be sent to NY for repair. The cost was well over $100 plus hefty shipping charges.
I am now in need of repair again. (not bad for a '67 model). It just stopped working. Might just need cleaning. So I need some advice as to where I should send this treasure. I don't want just anyone working on it since this watch has been with through my entire career as a military pilot.
Any thoughts?

Regards,

Greg Struve


----------



## jinikari01

*Re: Speedmaster Repair*

Greg.

If you are not too far from Oak Brook, I recommend driving over to Omega Oak Brook boutique.
Very nice people and its an official Omega boutique, so no question about the service and the attention you and your treasure deserves.

I was just there last night to drop off my speedy, due to low power reserve.... anyway a gentleman by the name of Matt is who I'd recommend. Omega technician is on the spot for your convenience.

Keep us posted on your journey.
Thanks.


----------



## CMTFR

I posted here, four years ago, a pair of Speedmasters. Things have changed a bit, guess it's time for an update ;-)


----------



## OTX

Although I've owned 15 Omegas over the years, this is my first time owning the Speedmaster Professional. I've always passed on it because I wasn't sure how I felt about the hesalite crystal and manual winding. Also, while the moon story is cool, it didn't really mean much to me!.

A few weeks ago, I went by the Omega Boutique to look at the Seamaster 300 MC and while I was looking, I asked the guy to let me try on the Speedmaster Pro. This was the first time I've ever tried one on. Something just clicked!. Looking at pics of it never did it for me but trying it on in the flesh changed my mind!. I also really liked that this model will always be the latest model and not updated every 6 years or so like many other Omega models.

This is my third week owning it and I'm really digging it. I managed to put a couple of scratches on the crystal but polywatch brought back to new in no time!. Strangely, I enjoy the manual winding and it only takes a few seconds a day!. Anyway, here is my Moonwatch circa 2016...serial 872xxxxx. Regardless of the moon story, this is a beautiful classic watch!


----------



## proximal

*Re: Speedmaster Repair*



GregS13 said:


> I bought my Omega Speedmaster Pro in 1968. It's a '67 model. So it's a pre-moon Speedmaster. About 30 years ago the return button did not function. I live in Central Illinois and the watch had to be sent to NY for repair. The cost was well over $100 plus hefty shipping charges.
> I am now in need of repair again. (not bad for a '67 model). It just stopped working. Might just need cleaning. So I need some advice as to where I should send this treasure. I don't want just anyone working on it since this watch has been with through my entire career as a military pilot.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Greg Struve





jinikari01 said:


> Greg.
> 
> If you are not too far from Oak Brook, I recommend driving over to Omega Oak Brook boutique.
> Very nice people and its an official Omega boutique, so no question about the service and the attention you and your treasure deserves.


There's a good chance that sending the watch back to Omega will result in ruining it if they choose to replace the dial/hands. For a vintage model that you would want to keep that way, better to look into a place like Nesbit's Fine Watch Service in Seattle or Archer Watches in Toronto.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Have a good one
Cheers


----------



## cpl

*Re: Speedmaster Repair*



GregS13 said:


> I bought my Omega Speedmaster Pro in 1968. It's a '67 model. So it's a pre-moon Speedmaster. About 30 years ago the return button did not function. I live in Central Illinois and the watch had to be sent to NY for repair. The cost was well over $100 plus hefty shipping charges.
> I am now in need of repair again. (not bad for a '67 model). It just stopped working. Might just need cleaning. So I need some advice as to where I should send this treasure. I don't want just anyone working on it since this watch has been with through my entire career as a military pilot.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Greg Struve





jinikari01 said:


> Greg.
> 
> If you are not too far from Oak Brook, I recommend driving over to Omega Oak Brook boutique.
> Very nice people and its an official Omega boutique, so no question about the service and the attention you and your treasure deserves.
> 
> I was just there last night to drop off my speedy, due to low power reserve.... anyway a gentleman by the name of Matt is who I'd recommend. Omega technician is on the spot for your convenience.
> 
> Keep us posted on your journey.
> Thanks.


Just make sure they don't replace ANY of the external components of the watch, like dial, hands, bezel etc. Authorised service centres tend to want to return the watch to as new condition which destroys it't vintage value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk

Just installed on my Speedy the sapphire case back from Custom Watch Concepts.


----------



## MeWatchYou




----------



## Danny T

Perfectly matched custom rally strap from Marty Straps for my MK2 





































With OEM buckle I picked up from the swatch group service centre.


----------



## Morrisdog

That's one seriously cool looking watch you have there Danny 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Kingsrider

Came across this first day of issue in my junk box.


----------



## DocJekl

Kingsrider said:


> Came across this first day of issue in my junk box.
> View attachment 7410306


Wouldn't it be cool if that card went to the moon for real, before being issued?


----------



## aphillipe

Just delivered !! 1978 ....(ignore the rolex box in the background... Had 2 watches arrive today)


----------



## andygog

On gasgasbones Velcro. Let's hope the picture posts this time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_7099.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## okumonux




----------



## andygog

On a new Black Croc strap from stereostraps. This thing is beautiful. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza9.5

okumonux said:


>


Well at least you're not behind the 8 ball.
Nice picture


----------



## sky21

aphillipe said:


> Just delivered !! 1978 ....(ignore the rolex box in the background... Had 2 watches arrive today)


Beautiful 145.022, looks very clean!


----------



## solaris22

Copeau said:


>


Dang!


----------



## ehan3

Apollo 15 LE still in the shop...filled the void with this vintage beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

on king cobra strap

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## davidbuckden

I used to think that all straps go with a Speedy as it's such a fantastic looking watch. But this 'cobra' doesn't look right at all!


----------



## C_slackness

Finally joined the club!


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## chonga

Been almost 10 years since my interest first sparked for a Speedmaster and it just grew and grew until finally last week I was able to obtain a NOS 3570 with warranty for a hard to pass up price. So classy, timeless and original. Some call it boring or outdated, but what other watch design has survived 50 years of pretty much no visual alterations whatsoever?

With my frenchie boston mix, an absolute sweetie.


----------



## FatTuesday

Speedy on 20mm brown leather just until new 21mm straps arrive


----------



## lustrousaurusrex

My dad always had a white Seamaster and a Blue Triple Date Speedy Auto. I guess my little tribute to those memories, I got the Alaska Project Speedy that combined the two memorable looks I grew up with. Childhood dream came true!

View attachment 7503602


----------



## delco714

whoops wrong thread


----------



## patmoon89

Dark golden honey gator with special pattern from Peter. Just simply amazing!


----------



## FatTuesday

Just ordered a 21mm Alligator strap.

Today, on brown leather strap...


----------



## DocJekl

FatTuesday said:


> Just ordered a 21mm Alligator strap.
> 
> Today, on brown leather strap...


You prompted me to swap out cheap my go-to black leather on my Speedy for my Omega brown leather strap with clasp.


----------



## Tony Abbate

*L´A T L I E R B E S P O K E ™*

Custom strap by Paul


----------



## Boxer




----------



## HarambeeStar

Finally joined the club. Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgiobc

Hi Guys,

I am new to the watch world. My father gave me his speedmaster pro as a gift but I do not know what year it is... can anyone tell me how I can know the reference number on it?
View attachment 7536010
View attachment 7536018
I am planning on giving it a full service and getting a new black leather strap


----------



## Copeau

Speedmaster mark 4.5

mark.5 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## fatalelement

Copeau said:


> Speedmaster mark 4.5
> 
> mark.5 by Copeau, sur Flickr


Hnnnnnngh so beautiful

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Got some good job news so I indulged myself with a trip to Omega on my trip to grab one of these bracelets I've wanted for a while.

Also have a new Goyard strap from The Strap Smith waiting at home in the mail but I'll have to wait until Monday to tear into that package.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

New Speedmaster co-axial on 20mm Hadley Roma brown oil leather strap.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be enough pictures...

René


----------



## litbruin

Happy to be in such good company!


----------



## Copeau

fatalelement said:


> Hnnnnnngh so beautiful
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks mate !


----------



## lustrousaurusrex

I just realized attachments don't work (maybe?) but posting images via tapatalk might work. Let's try again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150

New addition.


----------



## Haf

I shot a nice lume photo, so I thought you guys would like this:


----------



## Velorum

Dont see many of these about

Speedmaster Professional 186.0004 LCD Quartz

Only made for 18 months in the late 70's - total production around 2000

I have two


----------



## DocJekl

Velorum said:


> Dont see many of these about
> 
> Speedmaster Professional 186.0004 LCD Quartz
> 
> Only made for 18 months in the late 70's - total production around 2000
> 
> I have two


This looks nicer than the Memomaster I had in the mid '80's


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## fatalelement

Got home and unwrapped my early birthday present! A Goyard strap from Rob @ TheStrapSmith for the '79 speedy pro















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324

kkwpk said:


>


That strap is awesome! Where can I pick one of those up?


----------



## kkwpk

Timefactors. Decent quality for the money.


----------



## beeman101

Speedmaster chrono








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfjunky1

so happy i can be a member of this club


----------



## davidbuckden

fatalelement said:


> Got home and unwrapped my early birthday present! A Goyard strap from Rob @ TheStrapSmith for the '79 speedy pro
> 
> View attachment 7602026
> View attachment 7602034
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That looks just plain wrong!


----------



## Copeau

_MG_7605.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## capt-dim

Good evening ... from Greece


----------



## rfortson

Wearing mine today.



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## flyinghell34

rfortson said:


> Wearing mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


Love it every time I see it.


----------



## vricardo

Hi, would it be possible for someone to show me the correct (complete) box for a triple date Speedmaster circa 2000?
Thank you in advance. Cheers!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Couldnt be happier that ive joined the club!


----------



## HarambeeStar

Have a great weekend! Hirsch Heavy Calf today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Jubejubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vricardo

HarambeeStar said:


> Have a great weekend! Hirsch Heavy Calf today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great!
Please show us the other side.
Cheers,


----------



## lxxrr

Pretty difficult to wear a speedy on steel these days... Does anyone know if the master 300 adjustable clasp fits?


----------



## mustogt00

Love my speedy on steel


----------



## PadZilla

Here's my Speedy Racing on cordura


----------



## msikk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msikk

^^Washington Dulles Airport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vricardo

Any 125s out there?


----------



## HarambeeStar

vricardo said:


> It looks great!
> Please show us the other side.
> Cheers,


Here's another view


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Driving to work has never felt so good...


----------



## ehan3

Finally back from the shop after 8 weeks and a full service...thoughts on the strap combo???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## Wazza9.5

Great shot, I love the bokeh.


----------



## alex79

ehan3 said:


> Finally back from the shop after 8 weeks and a full service...thoughts on the strap combo???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it !


----------



## matthew P

Recent new canvas strap. 
Jabba straps vintage canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vricardo

Great combo!!!

Love the matching colors.
Is it an original red stripe dial?
Please pardon my newbie question, but I've never seen one before, and I'm also here to educate myself! 



ehan3 said:


> Finally back from the shop after 8 weeks and a full service...thoughts on the strap combo???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vricardo

Wow, that is quite a surprise!
I mean a GOOD surprise!!!
Very coooool....




matthew P said:


> Recent new canvas strap.
> Jabba straps vintage canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

On my new Heuerville


----------



## vricardo

Nice!


----------



## ehan3

vricardo said:


> Great combo!!!
> 
> Love the matching colors.
> Is it an original red stripe dial?
> Please pardon my newbie question, but I've never seen one before, and I'm also here to educate myself!


Thanks! The watch is an LE Apollo 15 40th Anniversary. The strap is an Omega nato.


----------



## matthew P

vricardo said:


> Wow, that is quite a surprise!
> I mean a GOOD surprise!!!
> Very coooool....


Thanks, I thought so too.
I initially picked in up for another watch but this was where i think it looks best, a worthy change up from the heuerville leather.


----------



## Danny T

matthew P said:


> Recent new canvas strap.
> Jabba straps vintage canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks killer Matt! When did you grab the speedy? Congrats !


----------



## Tony Abbate

Speedy (Reduced) Tuesday


----------



## HarambeeStar

matthew P said:


> Recent new canvas strap.
> Jabba straps vintage canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Awesome combo! Just love how the Speedy looks good on any strap.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Thwizzit

Best thread EVER!!!!!

EDIT: Made me want to take another picture of mine on my new strap from Crown & Buckle


----------



## RWA

Here is my contribution for The Speedy Club community &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## RWA

View attachment 7798818


Here is my contribution for The Speedy Club community 😉


----------



## Copeau

mark 4.5 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## keith88




----------



## andygog

keith88 said:


>


I like that. Is that rubber?


----------



## mountain runner

After several months of research looking for _the _watch to commemorate the upcoming birth of my son, I came to a clear conclusion.

It arrived yesterday.

Wow. I couldn't be happier to be a part of the club.


----------



## Kevin6589

keith88 said:


>


Nice rubber band!

Here is mine:


----------



## imagwai

Do Speedy Reduceds count in this thread?


----------



## HarambeeStar

Kevin6589 said:


> Nice rubber band!
> 
> Here is mine:


Is that the Hirsch Pure? Looks stunning


----------



## sky21

imagwai said:


> Do Speedy Reduceds count in this thread?
> View attachment 7804050


Of course, all Speedys should be welcome here, spread the love!! Here's mine from 69.


----------



## Kevin6589

HarambeeStar said:


> Is that the Hirsch Pure? Looks stunning


Yep it is! Very comfortable, perfect for this summer!


----------



## keith88

Kevin6589 said:


> Nice rubber band!
> 
> Here is mine:


Yours look awesome !



andygog said:


> I like that. Is that rubber?


Yes, you are right ! Damasko rubber strap


----------



## lxxrr

Is there any way to get more claps adjustment options on a speedy pro 1998 bracelet?


----------



## zengineer




----------



## edhchoe

keywords: speedmaster professional pro *311.30.42.30.01.005*


----------



## sirlordcomic

Grilling in KSA.










Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Enjoying a little green today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Back on the bracelet today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane

pre-moon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist

My Speedy on a Di-modell rallye strap


----------



## hax

Hello guys.. i just joined the club today. got myself a 3753.. now i like the FOIS look. Can someone recommend the closest leather strap that resembles this colour? thinking of changing the strap. And do you guys recommend getting the original buckle from Omega? What size is the buckle and strap?


----------



## Black5

Driving a keyboard today

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Cheers


----------



## RocketHurricane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlandoMike

Here is mine (sapphire sandwich on strap)


----------



## alex79

RocketHurricane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your shot, fantastic watch


----------



## LastEmperor

Hy guys!
if somebody can help me,i bought speedmaster schumacher yellow recently ,the watch is from 99' with cal.1143.
When i am winding the watch manualy,i can wind it forever because the crown doesent stop. Is that normal for these watch? Or it must stop?
Watch is working perfectly.


----------



## imagwai

LastEmperor said:


> Hy guys!
> if somebody can help me,i bought speedmaster schumacher yellow recently ,the watch is from 99' with cal.1143.
> When i am winding the watch manualy,i can wind it forever because the crown doesent stop. Is that normal for these watch? Or it must stop?
> Watch is working perfectly.


That's an automatic model meaning it's impossible to overwind. But you don't really need to wind it much, apart from a turn or two to get it going initially perhaps.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

^^
You are correct, the yellow (and red and blue) "Schumi's" are automatics and you can't overwind them (clutch mechanism and all). But, as pointed out, there is no need to if you wear the watch regularly and it's actually not recommended to make it a habit of still / continuously winding the watch. That may lead to damage in the long run.

Congratulations on your new addition, LastEmperor, enjoy your watch for many years. 
Feel free to show pictures here. I personally have a soft spot for the exact same version you have - I've looked at it very seriously back in '98, '99, but ended up buying the 3570.50 on 1-12-00

PS - imagwai - you verified that cal. 1143 is indeed an auto while I was typing, making my post redundant. Who's the angry bird now? :-d


----------



## LastEmperor

Thank you guy's ! I will post picture later I dont have enough posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastEmperor

Speedmaster Schumacher from '99 on Hirsch "Golf" strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdata

Some pictures of my Omega Dark Side of the Moon









































































Dirk


----------



## Tony Abbate

Just a white dial Reduced kinda day wearing a Rios1931 Ballistic.


----------



## mrdata

Moonwatch!!

























;-)

Dirk


----------



## mrdata

Do you like more? Ok! 

































;-) Dirk


----------



## Kwest500

Awesome pics, Dirk!


----------



## mrdata

Kwest500 said:


> Awesome pics, Dirk!


Thank you!


----------



## mrdata

Speedy on Gasgasbones...









Speedy on the moon...









The dark side of Dirk 









Snoopy's choice


----------



## beeman101

I loving these watches more after you photograhed them Dirk !

stunned


----------



## mrdata

beeman101 said:


> I loving these watches more after you photograhed them Dirk !
> 
> stunned


And that's what makes me happy  Thank you!!


----------



## keith88




----------



## keith88

mrdata said:


> And that's what makes me happy  Thank you!!


Awesome pics, Dirk !

What camera gear are you using?


----------



## mrdata

keith88 said:


> Awesome pics, Dirk !
> 
> What camera gear are you using?


Thank you!! 

It's a Nikon D7100 with a Nikkor 60mm 1:2.8G

Regards, Dirk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_7888.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Teppka

Wrong post, pls delete


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mk III today
Cheers


----------



## McPGA

On OEM nato...


----------



## RocketHurricane

Sapphire sandwich.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

Just received this one today -


----------



## Copeau




----------



## scot_horn

Homage to the 60yr old original, more race track than lunar track, Italian inspired


----------



## Copeau




----------



## Danny T




----------



## Copeau




----------



## mrdata

Regards, Dirk


----------



## Wazza9.5

I love your Speedy but what has happened tot your tachymetre scale, Crystal shifted?


----------



## pirate1110

I'm in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

Wazza9.5 said:


> I love your Speedy but what has happened tot your tachymetre scale, Crystal shifted?


Yes, it' s a classic phenomena on mkII. But absolutely not a problem :


----------



## daddyKC

Copeau said:


>


Very nice combo with that rally strap and racing setting!


----------



## davidbuckden

daddyKC said:


> Very nice combo with that rally strap and racing setting!


Yes, Speedmaster and Motor Racing - perfectly complementing one another, (and remembering this was the functionality originally envisaged for the Speedy before all this Moon lunacy set in!)


----------



## mrdata

Love affair  ;-)


----------



## andygog

Perlon today


----------



## Copple

Inspired me to try my blue perlon strap.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden

Two great names: Porsche and Omega.


----------



## DocJekl

The Best Speedmaster Ever


----------



## Wazza9.5

Porsche flat 8?


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> The Best Speedmaster Ever


My photo was not upside down when I took it, it wasn't when I did the preview, and wasn't when I viewed it after posting. So why is it upside down now?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mountain runner

wandering in the wasatch


----------



## Snowdog44




----------



## Ondelaro

I got this Speedy two weeks ago, love it!
View attachment DSC_1536.jpg


----------



## davidbuckden

Yes, in the early Sixties, Porsche introduced the 8 cyl type 771 engine for its Formula 1 programme. Subsequently it was developed for Sports use in some 904s, the Ollon-Villars Spyder and then in some 910s, 907s and the 908.


Wazza9.5 said:


> Porsche flat 8?


----------



## alex79

larryganz said:


> My photo was not upside down when I took it, it wasn't when I did the preview, and wasn't when I viewed it after posting. So why is it upside down now?


It flipped the correct way when opening the picture, just happens to be upside-down on the preview... A glitch probably


----------



## ddthanhbb

EDC today


----------



## ddthanhbb

EDC today

View attachment 8065722

View attachment 8066194


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday with a Whiskey Croco Strap!!!


----------



## Ondelaro

Speedy Tuesday, on original Omega nato strap
View attachment DSC_1542.jpg


----------



## daddyKC

rockin'ron said:


> #SpeedyTuesday with a Whiskey Croco Strap!!!


Wow, those shoes are on fire! Where did you get them?


----------



## wis_dad

I'm really happy to be able to post in this thread now!


----------



## rockin'ron

daddyKC said:


> Wow, those shoes are on fire! Where did you get them?


Thanks!!! It's a B & R Bands Whiskey Vintage Croco Strap. Here's a link : 20mm Classic Vintage Watch Band Whiskey Croco Leather | B & R Bands


----------



## Dylan80

Nothing special, just passing the time on a sunny day.


----------



## mrdata

Loving the "sun-face" of the Speedy, too!










Regards, Dirk


----------



## Wazza9.5

What does everyone here use to polish your Hesalite crystals. I seem to be forever chasing fine scratches on mine and no sooner do I have it looking good then I look down and they seem to be back and I'm extremely careful with my watches. It seems that it only has to rub against your cuff a bit and bingo scratches.


----------



## cpl

Wazza9.5 said:


> What does everyone here use to polish your Hesalite crystals. I seem to be forever chasing fine scratches on mine and no sooner do I have it looking good then I look down and they seem to be back and I'm extremely careful with my watches. It seems that it only has to rub against your cuff a bit and bingo scratches.


Polywatch. Can get it off ebay.


----------



## Dylan80

Polywatch and a soft cloth. Takes two minutes and looks like new. Mine gets marked up a bit, but I think it's part of the charm. I take out the marks once every month or two.


----------



## matthew P

Jabbastraps Swiss military vintage canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

matthew P said:


> Jabbastraps Swiss military vintage canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a badazz combo Matt. Just badAZZ!!


----------



## weklund

*
... Vintage 1969 Cal. 861 Speedmaster Pro Moon ...

... Bulang and Sons strap ...

*​


----------



## Copple

I have this thread bookmarked as much for the watches as the beautiful straps....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

weklund said:


> *
> ... Vintage 1969 Cal. 861 Speedmaster Pro Moon ...
> 
> ... Bulang and Sons strap ...
> 
> *​


Nice strap. The watch however doesn't look like a 1969 unless all the external parts were replaced by Omega with newer ones.


----------



## mrdata

Some more pictures of my Omega Dark Side of the Moon...























































Regards, Dirk


----------



## weklund

larryganz said:


> Nice strap. The watch however doesn't look like a 1969 unless all the external parts were replaced by Omega with newer ones.


I have owned this watch for over 30 years.

Serviced at Omega Swiss some 6 years ago. I still have all the original parts and bracelet.

Cal.861 ... Ref.145.022-69.

This is the real deal.


----------



## Copple

weklund said:


> I have owned this watch for over 30 years.
> 
> Serviced at Omega Swiss some 6 years ago. I still have all the original parts and bracelet.
> 
> Cal.861 145.022-69.
> 
> This is the real deal.
> 
> []​




Beautiful watch.​


----------



## azonic225

WOW, it is nice to see even in 30 years the look of the Speedmaster has not changed.


----------



## sinic

Just picked it up this week and I'm in love with it


----------



## gregPH




----------



## andybaird22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

weklund said:


> I have owned this watch for over 30 years.
> 
> Serviced at Omega Swiss some 6 years ago. I still have all the original parts and bracelet.
> 
> Cal.861 ... Ref.145.022-69.
> 
> This is the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 8101770
> 
> 
> View attachment 8101778
> 
> 
> View attachment 8101794


All I was saying, in case you didn't know, was that it looks likes the dial hands and bezel were replaced. You say have the original parts which is great. I'm curious, am I correct that they're not on the watch? I wasn't implying you were not being truthful about the age, just that many people don't know that they've have service parts installed.


----------



## momedic

I hope this counts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund

larryganz said:


> All I was saying, in case you didn't know, was that it looks likes the dial hands and bezel were replaced. You say have the original parts which is great. I'm curious, am I correct that they're not on the watch? I wasn't implying you were not being truthful about the age, just that many people don't know that they've have service parts installed.




You are correct ... service parts are installed in my photos. I have all original parts in reserve.









​


----------



## om3ga_fan

mrdata said:


> Some more pictures of my Omega Dark Side of the Moon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Dirk


Your photos are fantastic. How long have you had the DSOTM? Anything about it you don't like?


----------



## Triggaaar

azonic225 said:


> WOW, it is nice to see even in 30 years the look of the Speedmaster has not changed.


47 years, since it's a 1969 model


----------



## wis_dad

Two weeks in and I just can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## wis_dad

One from the other day.


----------



## cpl

weklund said:


> You are correct ... service parts are installed in my photos. I have all original parts in reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Can I ask why service parts were installed? The original parts look fine. A vintage has basically been turned into a modern.

Edit: on closer inspection your original dial is luminova so could also be a service dial


----------



## sky21

cpl said:


> Can I ask why service parts were installed? The original parts look fine. A vintage has basically been turned into a modern.
> 
> Edit: on closer inspection your original dial is luminova so could also be a service dial


That bracelet pictured is also not original to a 145.022-69, it is a 1171/1 bracelet which was not produced by Omega until 1978.


----------



## JeffreyVB

I can officially join now! Mine arrived Monday afternoon.


----------



## weklund

sky21 said:


> That bracelet pictured is also not original to a 145.022-69, it is a 1171/1 bracelet which was not produced by Omega until 1978.


The bracelet in the photos was on the watch when I purchased it in 1980.


----------



## weklund

cpl said:


> Can I ask why service parts were installed? The original parts look fine. A vintage has basically been turned into a modern.
> 
> Edit: on closer inspection your original dial is luminova so could also be a service dial


My watch was serviced due to movement contamination of the original lume decomposing from the hands and dial. I had Omega replace the dial and hands for longevity and legibility. The original dial and hands can be reinstalled at any time.

The cost of service for a Speedmaster is very expensive so I opted for fresh everything and reserved all the original parts that were replaced.

The original dial lume is not luminova.


----------



## cpl

weklund said:


> My watch was serviced due to movement contamination of the original lume decomposing from the hands and dial. I had Omega replace the dial and hands for longevity and legibility. The original dial and hands can be reinstalled at any time.
> 
> The cost of service for a Speedmaster is very expensive so I opted for fresh everything and reserved all the original parts that were replaced.
> 
> The original dial lume is not luminova.


Not questioning the authenticity of your 69 but for info there are quite a few distinguishing features of 69 and early 70's dials
- tritium markers indicated by T Swiss Made T at the bottom. The switch to luminova in the mid-90's changed the wording to Swiss Made
- step dial which changed to flat dial around 78
- long r in Speedmaster which changed to short r around 88


----------



## gregPH




----------



## weklund

cpl said:


> Not questioning the authenticity of your 69 but for info there are quite a few distinguishing features of 69 and early 70's dials
> - tritium markers indicated by T Swiss Made T at the bottom. The switch to luminova in the mid-90's changed the wording to Swiss Made
> - step dial which changed to flat dial around 78
> - long r in Speedmaster which changed to short r around 88


I am a fool ... you are correct. The dial shown is from another SpeedMaster in my parts collection. I will post a photo of my 1969 dial when I locate it. One of the pitfalls of collecting watches for some 30 odd years. All of you Offical SpeedMaster authorities know your stuff.

All in all I am very fond of my not so correct old Speedy. Thank you kindly for the useful information.


----------



## wis_dad

JeffreyVB said:


> I can officially join now! Mine arrived Monday afternoon.


Congrats! I bought the same 3 weeks ago and loving it!


----------



## mrdata

om3ga_fan said:


> Your photos are fantastic. How long have you had the DSOTM? Anything about it you don't like?


Hi 

Thank you very much! I have the DSOTM now nearly 1.5 years. It's a fantastic watch, with 1000 faces... 
The watch looks like new! No scratches or something like that. 
Also have the Speedy. On direct sunlight the Speedy is the cooler watch for me. Because the Dark Side is than a little more shiny... Also the price is ******* high. Don't like this as I now wan't to own the Grey one, too ;-)
Is there something you don't like? Maybe I Clan help you, ignoring this 
Sorry for my bad school english...

One more???














































Regards, Dirk


----------



## RocketHurricane

weklund said:


> You are correct ... service parts are installed in my photos. I have all original parts in reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks for sharing the parts photo. Did you have to give Omega specific instructions to save your original parts?

I've got a pre-moon also with 321 caliber movement, original dial and dot over 90 bezel. I've had it for about 3 years and should get it serviced but I don't want the dial, crystal bezel or hands replaced.


----------



## weklund

RocketHurricane said:


> Thanks for sharing the parts photo. Did you have to give Omega specific instructions to save your original parts?
> 
> I've got a pre-moon also with 321 caliber movement, original dial and dot over 90 bezel. I've had it for about 3 years and should get it serviced but I don't want the dial, crystal bezel or hands replaced.


Yes ... very important to specify return of all original parts. Omega will not return your original dial if you do not request return. I requested return of all parts including gaskets and pushers.

Be sure and get written confirmation of parts return before you send in your watch.


----------



## RocketHurricane

I'm not wearing the pre moon today but here it is:










and the beautiful 321 movement. Sure wish I had a display caseback for this:










When I first received this watch the chronograph wouldn't reset. It was an eBay purchase from Mexico so I was a little terrified, but it was just a sticky chronograph reset hammer lever. A watchmaker I know had it fixed in less than 5 minutes and didn't even take the movement out of the case to do it. It sure looks easy when you know what you are doing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Gloomy day shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

matthew P said:


> Gloomy day shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic strap combo and great photo too!


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## matthew P

Aid1987 said:


> Fantastic strap combo and great photo too!


Thanks... that strap on that watch was a pleasant surprise. (planned to mount on another watch)

Re Photo - Thanks, Amazing what you can do with an iPhone these days.


----------



## cpl

69 pre-moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

RocketHurricane said:


> I'm not wearing the pre moon today but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beautiful 321 movement. Sure wish I had a display caseback for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first received this watch the chronograph wouldn't reset. It was an eBay purchase from Mexico so I was a little terrified, but it was just a sticky chronograph reset hammer lever. A watchmaker I know had it fixed in less than 5 minutes and didn't even take the movement out of the case to do it. It sure looks easy when you know what you are doing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Condition is fantastic! Very nice pick up. What year is it (or what serial number if you know it)


----------



## mesaboogie18

I'm part of the club now :sunglasses:


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## RocketHurricane

cpl said:


> Condition is fantastic! Very nice pick up. What year is it (or what serial number if you know it)


It is a 1968. It came from Mexico and the Olympics where in Mexico City in 1968, which I thought was a nice bit of history to have.


----------



## alex79

Ulotny said:


>


Now I can say it's you from the pictures you post, always excellent and somehow I recognize the vibes  
Looks cool on that nato  


mesaboogie18 said:


> I'm part of the club now :sunglasses:


Congratulations  looking very good !

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

First time wearing a nato, on any watch.


----------



## Lukebor

Here's mine 









IP6s


----------



## gregPH




----------



## davidbuckden

This lower pic is absolutely excellent!


Aid1987 said:


> First time wearing a nato, on any watch.


----------



## smashie

I'm not wearing it today but here's mine


----------



## kc1




----------



## loco83

Hey all, proud new owner of my first real watch


----------



## JWNY

Speedy Wednesday?


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## mesaboogie18

loco83 said:


> Hey all, proud new owner of my first real watch
> 
> View attachment 8222882


Nice to see another Speedy Racing here! I just got mine last week and I love it.


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

After wanting an Omega for decades and lusting after the Speedmaster Mark II Rio 2016 since it came out, I finally get to join the Speedy Club! Here is my new-to-me MkII:










And the lume shot for good measure:


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Lukebor

IP6s


----------



## mesaboogie18

Speedy Racing on Omega NATO


----------



## azonic225




----------



## OZ SMOKEY

3572.50 on Di Modell Rallye in a nice Omega box I picked up online (not the original box)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

OZ SMOKEY said:


> 3572.50 on Di Modell Rallye in a nice Omega box I picked up online (not the original box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read in another thread that this box will be replacing the red leather boxes on most Omega models. I don't believe the Speedy big box is changing since that is a fairly new thing.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Requesting permission to join the club ;-)

Here's my proof of admission:


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I too just joined the club.


----------



## Lukebor

I love this watch...









IP6s


----------



## cpl

3590 with patina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

On a new Timefactors nato.


----------



## sportura

1999 '57 Reissue
1978 Professional
1964 Ed White


----------



## GFountain

I'm in!


----------



## cpl

My latest speedmaster, a 3590. Was intending to flip it but I'm tempted to keep it; the patina is just perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Original hands back on the 145.022-69. Looks much better with patina!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

Swapped to a Colareb strap. Really digging the look!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

I finally caved


----------



## sebgreen

Any moonphase owners? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Los Endos

Novice question for this learned group. There are many who do not like the chronograph hand straight up because it sits on top of the logo. Is it ok to have it sit elsewhere, or does engaging the chrono, stopping it, and not resetting it hurt the movement somehow?


----------



## Copple

sebgreen said:


> Any moonphase owners?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a black dial but I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

How did I go from not caring to own a Speedy Pro last week to now suddenly craving one? This thread will be responsible for an irrational purchase very soon


----------



## Ken G

Here's my trio:


----------



## Lukebor

IP6s


----------



## capt-dim

Sunday ... go for a ride ...!!!!


----------



## mrdata

One more pic of my favorite watch: Omega Dark Side of the Moon!










Regards, Dirk


----------



## Buchmann69

mrdata said:


> One more pic of my favorite watch: Omega Dark Side of the Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Dirk


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatgibson

Hiked yesterday, about 4,000ft to Lake Serene, Cascade Range, Washington State


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Portland

Speedy arrived last night. Surprise gift from the Mrs. I have to say, I'm impressed. Looks like I'm in the club gents.


----------



## Proco2020

I keep hoping my wife will do that for me. 

Im hoping to join the club this year in the meanwhile I'm lurking and admiring.


----------



## mrdata

Ulotny said:


>


 What a beautiful pic of a beautiful watch!!! You catched my favorite "face" of the speedy with your camera! Regards, Dirk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Buchmann69

3 years later and still loving it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dariomac

Here's mine new to me speedy :


----------



## Ulotny

mrdata said:


> What a beautiful pic of a beautiful watch!!! You catched my favorite "face" of the speedy with your camera! Regards, Dirk


Thanks Dirk


----------



## yourturn.id

mrdata said:


> One more pic of my favorite watch: Omega Dark Side of the Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Dirk


Great watch Dirk


----------



## Brofessor

After several years of being on the fence I went for it and I couldn't be more pleased. Better late than never!


----------



## Portland

A little flavor from Portland, OR.


----------



## stlwx21

This is the next piece I am saving up for. Simply gorgeous watch.


----------



## fatalelement

A shot I wasted precious billable time staging this morning 
Buzz saluting the flag, on the moon, wearing his 105.012. Reflected, of course, in my 145.022.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden

fatalelement said:


> A shot I wasted precious billable time staging this morning
> Buzz saluting the flag, on the moon, wearing his 105.012. Reflected, of course, in my 145.022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Brilliant concept, though v tricky to realise: you've still created a nice image.


----------



## fatalelement

davidbuckden said:


> Brilliant concept, though v tricky to realise: you've still created a nice image.


Thanks! I did it during a brief break in my work by manipulating my laptop screen over the watch at the right angle and obviously rotating the image 180°. Another attorney passing by my office asked me what the hell I was doing, and my answer didn't make either of us laugh any less 😆

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

fatalelement said:


> A shot I wasted precious billable time staging this morning
> Buzz saluting the flag, on the moon, wearing his 105.012. Reflected, of course, in my 145.022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I hated billing time. Fortunately, I no longer have to do it but had I owned a Speedmaster at the time, I would have found it slightly more tolerable. Nice pic. In fact, it's so nice I think you should be able to bill at least a 0.1 for it. That'd be a good idea for a WUS thread: what to actually record on your time sheet to justify billing for taking pics of your watch--maybe I'll start that thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Dufresne said:


> I hated billing time. Fortunately, I no longer have to do it but had I owned a Speedmaster at the time, I would have found it slightly more tolerable. Nice pic. In fact, it's so nice I think you should be able to bill at least a 0.1 for it. That'd be a good idea for a WUS thread: what to actually record on your time sheet to justify billing for taking pics of your watch--maybe I'll start that thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The billing code is the real stumper. Should all clients equally share in bearing the cost of the public service that is a great watch photo?

A great case for the State Bar 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon

Pick up this a week ago, I'm over the Moon .


----------



## Rahul718

It's official. Going to sell my new SMPc and use that to fund a sapphire Speedy


----------



## tekong

Finally....


----------



## Portland

tekong said:


> Finally....


That right there is a thing of beauty. Grail watch. Enjoy it in good health and congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## RocketHurricane

tekong said:


> Finally....


Very nice! How about a shot of the caseback?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trankster

It's a convertible kind of day with a perfect watch. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza9.5

Yes I think for someone who loves Omega you need a Speedy but why the sapphire version. Not saying this to be provocative but just interested.
I have plenty of watches with sapphire crystals and love the fact that they protect you from scratches but the original plexi crystals have a warmth and authenticity that the speedy deserves and sapphire just can't deliver.


----------



## Portland

My little astronaut. I hope to pass this on to her one day.


----------



## HarambeeStar

Bautiful British Columbia sunset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssr1863

HarambeeStar said:


> Bautiful British Columbia sunset


Noticed your Kenyan username... Mine says hello from Menengai Crater


----------



## fordy964

New to me this very day


----------



## alex79

fordy964 said:


> New to me this very day


    congrats, she's a real looker.


----------



## Case61

This just in, my first Speedmaster Professional (not a counting a little misstep with an Ebay purchase). I know the moonphase on the iconic face is not everyone's cup of tea, but I like the difference from other chronos. In any event, I am pleased to join the Club!


----------



## slo84

Just picked up a reduced and my first Omega. Love it so far. Perfect size for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

That reduced fits you perfectly!


----------



## lxxrr




----------



## MontRoyal

slo84 said:


> Just picked up a reduced and my first Omega. Love it so far. Perfect size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The condition is amazing. Mint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

lxxrr said:


> View attachment 8613562


It's funny coincidence that photo, because I bought my '76 Speedy and 2000 GMT II Coke on the same day together.


----------



## JWNY

have a nice weekend friends


----------



## lxxrr

DocJekl said:


> It's funny coincidence that photo, because I bought my '76 Speedy and 2000 GMT II Coke on the same day together.


Cheers brother


----------



## littlemissGTO

Here's my meager collection. I'm sure I'll add more as time goes on.


----------



## DocJekl

littlemissGTO said:


> Here's my meager collection. I'm sure I'll add more as time goes on.


NICE - and the Pitch Black isn't too big?


----------



## iuprof

I love the Tintin. It's on my list!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

Heres another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Wazza9.5

MuckyMark said:


>


Lovely watch but what really caught my eye was the car in the background. What is it and I would love to see a clear shot of it.


----------



## McPGA

Just found this thread...cheers!


----------



## MuckyMark

@wazza9.5

Thanks and my pleasure..

It's a 65 Thunderbird with a "roadster" kit. It's a friends car. Here's a few more shots.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## capt-dim

... have a nice week ahead ... !!!


----------



## littlemissGTO

DocJekl said:


> NICE - and the Pitch Black isn't too big?


Surprisingly, no it's not.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Can I join?


----------



## Platipus

matthew P said:


> Gloomy day shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Terrific!

May I ask who manufactured that great strap?

Cheers


----------



## Ulotny

[/url]


----------



## simonex84

This is my first post on this forum, and because i love the Moonwatch it must be in this discussion, hi everybody!!!


----------



## davidbuckden

Great pic!


Ulotny said:


> [/url]


----------



## Ulotny

davidbuckden said:


> Great pic!


Thanks


----------



## BalanceSheet

My new addition. Switched it up with a vintage style strap.


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy on a Watch Gecko Jonathan GP206 perforated.


----------



## Ranxoren

Just got my first Speedy Pro and am so in love already!


----------



## Buchmann69

Speedy pro on Bulang & Sons leather nato 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfjunky1

my Moonphase on a watchobsession grey perlon


----------



## daddyKC

MK40 + flower shorts


----------



## Skitalets

Just joined the club this week.























































I think the hour totalizer may be going to an hour too fast compared to minutes, so unfortunately possible it'll have to go back to Jomashop for repairs. Overall very impressed with the watch and the accompanying swag.

My daughter (3 yo budding WIS) took one look at the coin and said, "I love this! I'm going to put this in my backpack!" I told my wife that given her interest in watches and space, this may be the watch I give her someday. My wife immediately said, "When she's eighteen?" My whole family is conspiring to take my Speedy away!


----------



## Dufresne

Skitalets said:


> Just joined the club this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hour totalizer may be going to an hour too fast compared to minutes, so unfortunately possible it'll have to go back to Jomashop for repairs. Overall very impressed with the watch and the accompanying swag.
> 
> My daughter (3 yo budding WIS) took one look at the coin and said, "I love this! I'm going to put this in my backpack!" I told my wife that given her interest in watches and space, this may be the watch I give her someday. My wife immediately said, "When she's eighteen?" My whole family is conspiring to take my Speedy away!


What do you mean? The chrono hour totalizer like hits 1 hour after 30 minutes and two hours after one hour or something? I may just be reading a typo wrong. Perhaps you mean the hour totalizer reaches "1" before two full revolutions of the 30-minute totalizer?

Congrats on the new Speedy, btw!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

Dufresne said:


> What do you mean? The chrono hour totalizer like hits 1 hour after 30 minutes and two hours after one hour or something? I may just be reading a typo wrong. Perhaps you mean the hour totalizer reaches "1" before two full revolutions of the 30-minute totalizer?
> 
> Congrats on the new Speedy, btw!


You're more or less reading it right, though it's not quite as extreme as you've put it. After 20 minutes, the hour totalizer is smack halfway in between the 0 and 1 hour markers. By 45 minutes (one and a half times around the 30 minute totalizer), the hour marker is almost right up against the 1 hour mark. As far as I can tell, it's not getting any worse, it just seems like there is a lot of play in where the hour marker lands WITHIN an hour. Is this normal for a Speedy Pro?


----------



## Faridm

Sold this 6 month ago, only one Speedmaster left. Michael Schumacher The Legend collection, will post later 😊👍🏻


----------



## Faridm

Sold this 6 month ago, only one Speedmaster left. Michael Schumacher The Legend collection, will post later 😊👍🏻


----------



## chungliwen

Got mine about two months ago.


----------



## Portland

Skitalets said:


> You're more or less reading it right, though it's not quite as extreme as you've put it. After 20 minutes, the hour totalizer is smack halfway in between the 0 and 1 hour markers. By 45 minutes (one and a half times around the 30 minute totalizer), the hour marker is almost right up against the 1 hour mark. As far as I can tell, it's not getting any worse, it just seems like there is a lot of play in where the hour marker lands WITHIN an hour. Is this normal for a Speedy Pro?


I can't speak for others, but that seems normal. Mine does something similar. I figured some photos would help so I took a picture of the dial every 15 minutes to show the positioning of the hour register in relation to the minute register.

Does yours look something like this?


----------



## Platipus

Portland said:


> I can't speak for others, but that seems normal. Mine does something similar. I figured some photos would help so I took a picture of the dial every 15 minutes to show the positioning of the hour register in relation to the minute register.
> 
> Does yours look something like this?
> 
> View attachment 8689058
> 
> View attachment 8689066
> 
> View attachment 8689074
> 
> View attachment 8689090


Totally


----------



## Dufresne

Portland said:


> I can't speak for others, but that seems normal. Mine does something similar. I figured some photos would help so I took a picture of the dial every 15 minutes to show the positioning of the hour register in relation to the minute register.
> 
> Does yours look something like this?
> 
> View attachment 8689058
> 
> View attachment 8689066
> 
> View attachment 8689074
> 
> View attachment 8689090


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

That's enormously helpful. That's exactly what my watch is doing, so it looks like it's in good working order.  I've never had a chrono with a 12 hour totalizer before.


----------



## Wazza9.5

I just checked the accuracy of the hour totalizer on my speedy. It appears to be spot on throughout it's travel. Mine is a 2002 1957 remake and it was serviced by the seller just prior to sale. It may just come down to adjustment but I would think that if it was gear lash then the hand would be behind and not ahead of where it should be. When you reset the chrono does the and go straight back to 12 ?


----------



## Looper30

I just receive this Speedmaster Reduced Japanese limited edition a few days ago and after timing it for a full day, its keeping essentially perfect time (+1s).


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## Skitalets

Wazza9.5 said:


> I just checked the accuracy of the hour totalizer on my speedy. It appears to be spot on throughout it's travel. Mine is a 2002 1957 remake and it was serviced by the seller just prior to sale. It may just come down to adjustment but I would think that if it was gear lash then the hand would be behind and not ahead of where it should be. When you reset the chrono does the and go straight back to 12 ?


Yes, it resets exactly to zero.


----------



## etm2k1600

Quick question:

Shouldn't there be a 45th anniversary Apollo 15 Speedmaster released this year?


----------



## acbucur

Its not a Pro but its also my first high end watch over my Citizen and Seiko.


----------



## Portland

Today's mood.


----------



## cpl

New arrivals...
3570 on the left to be modded into a panda, 145.022-69 on the right to be serviced, cleaned up and flipped










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

cpl said:


> New arrivals...
> 3570 on the left to be modded into a panda, 145.022-69 on the right to be serviced, cleaned up and flipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now you're going to hear from all the people who say flipping is a bad word.


----------



## Portland

DocJekl said:


> Now you're going to hear from all the people who say flipping is a bad word.


Yup. Waiting for some to flip.


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## mui.richard

Buchmann69 said:


> Speedy pro on Bulang & Sons leather nato
> View attachment 8679138
> 
> 
> View attachment 8679146
> 
> 
> View attachment 8679154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet, sweet setup! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

mui.richard said:


> That's a sweet, sweet setup!
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Thank you much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Joining me on Monday. What's your thoughts here??


----------



## tekong




----------



## frankie

Heres mine next to my SMP


----------



## pitiwong

Mine says Hello. 
Just got it yesterday.


----------



## johnpatricklopez

just a question. i just noticed that the chronograph function of moonwatch is a little bit odd.



Looking at Omega official moon watch video (in youtube and Omega website), the small minute hand jumped before the large seconds hand reached 60. I also noticed this in one of the Speedmaster review video in Youtube. Is this normal with the movement?


----------



## Pun

My latest addition today. A Tintin Moonwatch. Lovely watch....


----------



## Portland

Speedy got some new shoes. 
Bulang & Sons Piombo grey leather.


----------



## cpl

'69










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

Just joined the club with this Mk. 40.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pitiwong

Some luminous shots. 
Can't say how happy I am.


----------



## raquinus

The truth, the whole truth & nothing but the truth about the Moon watch. 
The TRUE story told by the Omega Museum Manager, Mr. Petros Protopapas.

http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=677&ti=1054643&pi=7607273&pzt=1456703651

Enjoy


----------



## Black5

I can safely assert that this one has never been to the moon...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Chuck Taylors and the Speedy Pro. As 'Merica as apple pie. Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## miscellaneousmicron




----------



## Portland

Happy moon landing day!


----------



## miscellaneousmicron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Today in 1969...


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## DeskDiverMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarvaeOP1

There are many Speedmasters, but this one is mine


----------



## cpl

Speedy overload









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee

After literally years of pondering, finally got mine today. (Also in picture: Obsolete netbook.)


----------



## chuckaroo

So...after years of pondering, what does it feel like? Satisfied?


SZenithLee said:


> After literally years of pondering, finally got mine today. (Also in picture: Obsolete netbook.)
> View attachment 8830978


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Trankster

Here's mine circa 1998. I know this is entirely subjective, but which strap look the best?










Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

The strap it's on. Contrast works well.


----------



## chuckaroo

Hmmm - very cool but how do you decide which to wear?
Do they each correslate to a particulary special date?



cpl said:


> Speedy overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

Trankster said:


> Here's mine circa 1998. I know this is entirely subjective, but which strap look the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


One more vote for the strap its on. Where did you pick it up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

chuckaroo said:


> Hmmm - very cool but how do you decide which to wear?
> Do they each correslate to a particulary special date?


The one on the far left is my personal one. The others are for sale . I might wear them for a bit but generally don't wear watches I have for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trankster

Copple said:


> One more vote for the strap its on. Where did you pick it up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it on etsy. It comes from a strap maker in Viet Nam.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackForestAtelier

Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr928

My 105.003-65 "Ed White".


----------



## mtheard

My 2006 3570 just came in the mail! I'm beyond happy with it. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## jpbene2013

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## turb0wned

tekong said:


>


I want one of these so bad.... I wish i could afford it now.


----------



## turb0wned

raquinus said:


> The truth, the whole truth & nothing but the truth about the Moon watch.
> The TRUE story told by the Omega Museum Manager, Mr. Petros Protopapas.
> 
> http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=677&ti=1054643&pi=7607273&pzt=1456703651
> 
> Enjoy


Excellent read! Thanks for this.


----------



## jaeva

Just back from service and repair...


----------



## Portland

jaeva said:


> Just back from service and repair...
> 
> View attachment 8867554


Am I the only one that walks into the service shop to pick up my watch with the same giddiness and glee that we used to be able to experience when we were allowed to meet our arriving party at the boarding gate?

Ah the good ol' days.


----------



## grnbean

SO's daily on the right


----------



## Andreas Truong

Hello everybody


----------



## SZenithLee

chuckaroo said:


> So...after years of pondering, what does it feel like? Satisfied?


Of course! I dreamed of having one ever since I first saw Apollo 13 back in high school. 
Wearing this on my flight to Macau today. (Fun fact: The scene detection thing of my camera app thought this scene is "gourmet". Hmm... delicious speedy...)









Bonus: Flying over Hong Kong.


----------



## DocJekl

grnbean said:


> SO's daily on the right


You should both wear your watches together for a photo in the "couples shots" thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/couples-shots-3229186.html


----------



## billr

Glad to be a member of the club with my first Archie approved watch. Omega f*****g Speedmaster f*****s!. Man on the f*****g Moon!


----------



## nicon

Great pic and remember, luxury wristwatch starts at 3000USD and it's Speedmaster Maaaaaaaaaaaaan on The F**********************n Moon. It has a chronograph, so you can take it to the brothel to time things, it can take you through the life .


----------



## 6R15

billr said:


> Glad to be a member of the club with my first Archie approved watch. Omega f*****g Speedmaster f*****s!. Man on the f*****g Moon!


Phist


----------



## dcannon1

Hesalite .....


----------



## Kevin6589

During dinner last night in Shenzhen.


----------



## WeWannaLing

dcannon1 said:


> Hesalite .....


Or as Archie says it, "heLsalite" f*****s!


----------



## pitiwong




----------



## nicon

Kevin6589 said:


> During dinner last night in Shenzhen.


Cool perlon strap, could you share where you've got it?


----------



## pitiwong

Fantastic Four!


----------



## MarkSteveND




----------



## DocJekl

The sales lady at my local OB told me today they don't know "when or if they will be getting any 2998 allocated", just two months after the OB manager told me that Omega had allocated one for me. So now I don't know what to think.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

Phoenix Nato's


----------



## WeWannaLing

97'..The last year of the tritium dial...


----------



## gaoxing84

Circa 1982? 145.022









managed to snag one of these


----------



## fordy964




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Kevin6589

nicon said:


> Cool perlon strap, could you share where you've got it?


Yeah, I got it on Watch Obsession's website!


----------



## fordy964

On a Colareb


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

I am back in the club after having relinquished my previous (all black) Moonwatch. The Speedy is the only watch I bought twice.

Tintin this time! 










Cheers!


----------



## MuckyMark

In honour of Neil Armstrong's birthday.


----------



## fordy964




----------



## hidden by leaves

Not sure I've ever posted my "other Speedmaster" here so here it is, currently dressed for summer...


----------



## helderberg

My only Omega but I am very happy with it. Turning out to be so much more than I had hoped it would be.
Frank.


----------



## DocJekl

helderberg said:


> My only Omega but I am very happy with it. Turning out to be so much more than I had hoped it would be.
> Frank.


Well, if you're only going to have one Omega, this is the one to have.


----------



## ellzar

grnbean said:


> SO's daily on the right


I would be happy with these two if I was going for a two watch collection!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## Copeau

IMG_4298 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## pitiwong

very unique Speedmaster, never seen this face before.
gorgeous!!


----------



## pitiwong

Post again, 
I just too happy for this speedy, 
It is not the most expensive one I got, but the one I wear the most!


----------



## Copeau

pitiwong said:


> very unique Speedmaster, never seen this face before.
> gorgeous!!


thanks !

The amazing Speed mark 4.5, with a Lemania 5100 movement :

Speedy Tuesday - OMEGA's Speedmaster Mark 4.5


----------



## golazzo01

pitiwong said:


> Post again,
> I just too happy for this speedy,
> It is not the most expensive one I got, but the one I wear the most!
> View attachment 8992137
> 
> View attachment 8992153


That all black with cordura strap is insane. Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

Being in the medical profession, I fitted my cal 863 with a vintage OEM pulsometer bezel. Not quite orthodox for the model but I like the look of it and it is a lot more useful in my work than a tachymeter.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## Portland

Jwon said:


> Being in the medical profession, I fitted my cal 863 with a vintage OEM pulsometer bezel. Not quite orthodox for the model but I like the look of it and it is a lot more useful in my work than a tachymeter.


This is awesome. I love it when tool watches are actually used as tools. This is a creative modification.


----------



## Ken G

Uhrmensch said:


> Mark III today
> Cheers


Nice to see that model posted - we don't see enough of it!  An absolute classic.

I fell in love with everything about it when I first saw it, but then started thinking I'd never be able to pull it off...so I began looking at other models. But I've come right back round to it recently, thinking, "why not?"...

So, yeah, maybe one day...


----------



## cmtasch

Here's mine!


----------



## Atleo

These are amazing pics!


----------



## siranak

What a watch! What do we reckon, trade a few old bad choices towards this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.watchdoc

It's a fantastic watch, and if you have the need for something just a little bit funky in your collection, there probably aren't many better choices out there.

Go for it!



siranak said:


> View attachment 9024193
> 
> 
> What a watch! What do we reckon, trade a few old bad choices towards this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

On its way from a dealer in Japan,Clearing customs in NY , as we speak........ The 3510.50 Reduced....Dealer pics of my shipped watch.....


----------



## fordy964

A couple from this week


----------



## Takvorian

My favorite Speedy.


----------



## golazzo01

Takvorian said:


> My favorite Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 9027489


Don't make me cry. I missed out on this one only because at the time I wasn't in the market for a new watch, hence I didn't look when they were announced

Gutted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Pre-moon love


----------



## MellyVinelli

daddyKC said:


> Pre-moon love


That is a spectacular piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MellyVinelli

fordy964 said:


> A couple from this week


Love Mad Men!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

PhantomThief said:


> It's a fantastic watch, and if you have the need for something just a little bit funky in your collection, there probably aren't many better choices out there.
> 
> Go for it!


I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger, but it's boutique only here in Australia and that means it's a tiny bit harder to attain it on a great deal. There's always Joma, but this is probably past the value I'd feel comfy using grey.

Money aside it's between this and the original 69 el primero for next choice - but the mark ii is currently edging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subrosamariner

Can I join with this ol' thang?


----------



## Kevin6589

Passed by an Omega boutique a few days ago and saw them showcasing their Olympics collection.










And watching the Olympics today with my trusty Speedmaster!


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> Can I join with this ol' thang?


Tell us more please.


----------



## the.watchdoc

siranak said:


> I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger, but it's boutique only here in Australia and that means it's a tiny bit harder to attain it on a great deal. There's always Joma, but this is probably past the value I'd feel comfy using grey.
> 
> Money aside it's between this and the original 69 el primero for next choice - but the mark ii is currently edging it!


Ahh, that's a toughie then. The OB prices can be a little tough to swallow. Even if you did go the Joma route, would there be taxes/VAT for bringing it in to Australia?

You could always go for a nice vacation and pick it up overseas though ;-)



subrosamariner said:


> Can I join with this ol' thang?


Heck yeah! That's a beauty, do tell us more.


----------



## fordy964




----------



## siranak

PhantomThief said:


> Ahh, that's a toughie then. The OB prices can be a little tough to swallow. Even if you did go the Joma route, would there be taxes/VAT for bringing it in to Australia?
> 
> You could always go for a nice vacation and pick it up overseas though ;-)
> 
> Heck yeah! That's a beauty, do tell us more.


You're not kidding - after import duties and taxes, there's comfortably enough difference to fly return to any location on earth to make up the difference between what Joma want and the OB!

Not quite as bad as the original 69 mind you... If you were to pay full rrp in Australia for that, you literally could buy it grey market and if anything went wrong, throw it in the trash and buy another and still have made a saving!

I was having this discussion with an AD yesterday actually - I've got no qualms paying full fee, except for when I know somewhere there's a person who bought it brand new for less than the cost of used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoppy

Here is my 2


----------



## Brofessor

subrosamariner said:


> Can I join with this ol' thang?


I believe that is a Speedmaster 2998-4, correct? Pre-moon, pre-professional, calibre 321. Yep, that one gets a front row seat!


----------



## subrosamariner

Brofessor said:


> I believe that is a Speedmaster 2998-4, correct? Pre-moon, pre-professional, calibre 321. Yep, that one gets a front row seat!


Correct. Great eye knowing it's a -4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Ken G said:


> Nice to see that model posted - we don't see enough of it!  An absolute classic.
> 
> I fell in love with everything about it when I first saw it, but then started thinking I'd never be able to pull it off...so I began looking at other models. But I've come right back round to it recently, thinking, "why not?"...
> 
> So, yeah, maybe one day...


Thanks Ken - it was pretty much the same for me, saw a Mark III for the first time at a market stall in the late '90s, and bought it on the spot. Predictably enough it wasn't in particularly good condition and needed some TLC (including, unfortunately, replacement hands) but just had to have it. Still love the look of that one.

The Mark III was only the second mechanical I ever bought, the below being the first a couple years earlier. Good as new, wearing it today in fact. Cheers


----------



## RocketHurricane

Back to back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fordy964




----------



## golazzo01

It's quite remarkable how you can transform the look of a Speedmaster just by changing the strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

daddyKC said:


> Pre-moon love


Where did you get the strap from and any other shots of it?


----------



## jpbene2013

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

jpbene2013 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a really cool strap - mind sharing who sold you that? Haven't seen these in fabric before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbene2013

siranak said:


> That's a really cool strap - mind sharing who sold you that? Haven't seen these in fabric before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks siranak. Got it from Amazon. Its a turbo nylon strap from Dassari.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar

Uhrmensch said:


> Mark III today
> Cheers


Beauty! Don't see many of those around (at least where I am)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Proco2020 said:


> Where did you get the strap from and any other shots of it?


I got it from Heuerville. This one is the Terracotta nubuck. They are super soft and supple right from the start. Waiting time is 11 weeks. But it's worth it.


----------



## Proco2020

Just sent the link to my wife  Thanks.


----------



## MontRoyal

Speedmaster racing (don't worry it won't go in the dishwasher)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

Just picked up a moon watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yourturn.id

Hi guys... My first share here...

http://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-professional-caliber-863-reference-359250/


----------



## Copeau

20160824_114239873_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## SoybeanWatches

In the short time I've had her she's been my fave =)


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## yourturn.id

Speedy pro moon cal.863 & Mark 4.5


----------



## fordy964




----------



## yourturn.id

yourturn.id said:


> Speedy pro moon cal.863 & Mark 4.5


http://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-professional-caliber-863-reference-359250/

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

Just joined the Speedmaster club yesterday when I picked up my new moon watch! Bought a brand new 311...005 from Sergey at Chitownwatch. Highly recommend him as a seller! Enjoy a few pictures for Speedy Tuesday!


































Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## DocJekl

omnix said:


> Just joined the Speedmaster club yesterday when I picked up my new moon watch! Bought a brand new 311...005 from Sergey at Chitownwatch. Highly recommend him as a seller! Enjoy a few pictures for Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Now you have to change your signature line...


----------



## omnix

DocJekl said:


> Now you have to change your signature line...


Yes! Will do that soon. A little hard from mobile.

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Chairman LMAO

Just joined the forum having bought a Gen 2 x-33 (pre-owned)...but need to post more before I can add pics  I've also had a Speedy Pro, just can't afford both


----------



## jasonsouza77

Gorgeous!


omnix said:


> Just joined the Speedmaster club yesterday when I picked up my new moon watch! Bought a brand new 311...005 from Sergey at Chitownwatch. Highly recommend him as a seller! Enjoy a few pictures for Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Kwest500

Looks great on your wrist! I'm hoping to make this my next purchase.


----------



## horloge40

Omega Speedmaster Mark II (145.014)


----------



## savedbythebell

Speedy Pro on Omega Nato.


----------



## slo84

Speedy pro on a black cordura strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Just got my speedy reduced in from Japan.

loving it so far.


----------



## Proco2020

Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.

Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).

Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.

Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


----------



## jpbene2013

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


Speedy pro. Never had to choose between a reduced or pro. It was always a speedy pro from the start.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


I did. Ended up with the reduced and like many others regretted it. The pro isn't as big as i though it would and wears smaller. Listen to your heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


If it's a cost issue, save up until you can afford the one you really want. Buying something just to buy something will eventually cause you to be unsatisfied with your purchase.

I would suggest going to an AD and trying both of them on. Base your decision on which one fits your wrist best and which one you actually like better. Good luck and post some pics once you've made your choice.


----------



## daddyKC

jpbene2013 said:


> Speedy pro. Never had to choose between a reduced or pro. It was always a speedy pro from the start.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you wear them on your wrist yet? If not, that's what you MUST do. Wear them and you will feel which one your heart falls for. Choose with your heart.

(You will also notice that the Speedy pro wears as a 40mm watch, as the crown protectors are included in the official diameter)


----------



## siranak

Edit: pocket post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


Go to an AD, put on the Pro. If it fits, it fits. Nothing beats a hands on try-out. Even if your wrists could be small in diameter, they could have a pretty flat plateau on top... and thus the 42mm (essentially a 40mm minus the crown guards) would fit spot on. I have a feeling that you will end up with the Pro. The allure of the Moon-watch is intense.. Too bad it doesnt fit my wrist. lol


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


I bought the reduced as a placeholder while I saved up for the difference for a Pro. I actually miss the Reduced's bracelet (it approximates the 1450), but the upgrade was worth it. The biggest thing for me was getting the sapphire caseback. And what everyone says is true - the Pro does wear small for 41/42mm


----------



## cpl

Proco2020 said:


> Gents I'm hopefully joining the club soon but fighting with my head and my heart.
> 
> Head (wallet) says Reduced, lower cost, automatic and smaller size (not really digging 42mm watches at present).
> 
> Heart says Pro as it's the original and I'll regret not getting the original and I'll get over the size as I've other watches the same size and not notice.
> 
> Anyone else had the same internal dialogue and who won? Head or Heart?


Look at the sub-dial spacing on the Reduced. Now look at the Pro.

Choose the Pro. Always the Pro. The real deal! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

_and a "Happy Labor Day"!_


----------



## DaytonaRik

New owner right here! Had it for 5 hours - not scratched it yet! :-! I'm doing well!!! (This is the man who dinged the top on a Premium Plus Les Paul within 30 minutes of opening the case at a gig!)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DocJekl

Moar Speedy Here


----------



## jaeva

It's a speedy day...


----------



## omega1300

I forgot I can join this thread finally! Woohoo!


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

omega1300 said:


> I forgot I can join this thread finally! Woohoo!


Nice piece

Congrats mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

beobachtungsuhr said:


> Nice piece
> 
> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## dapurdie

Picked it up a few weeks ago, threw a Crown & Buckle leather strap on it. Quickly, becoming one of my favorites...


----------



## masterClock

DocJekl said:


> Moar Speedy Here


Is that the navy blue ck2998? Looks fantastic. Mind if I ask your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

masterClock said:


> Is that the navy blue ck2998? Looks fantastic. Mind if I ask your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, and about 7.3" give or take 1/10th depending on the weather.


----------



## Michael Day

Happy lad to add this Speedy. Details and thanks later.


----------



## matthew P

Giving an old strap a run on the speedy pro. 
Good change up from the heuerville leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuaka

Michael Day said:


> Happy lad to add this Speedy. Details and thanks later.


Beautiful speedy, what kind of paracord bracelet is that?


----------



## aalin13

My first Omega, and I absolutely love it. As a space geek, this has always been on my to buy list, and it is the perfect combination of design and history. Here's the obligatory wrist shot :-d


----------



## Michael Day

kuaka said:


> Beautiful speedy, what kind of paracord bracelet is that?


Just an offcut that I put a couple of slip knots on. Just to draw attention to the new member of the family


----------



## kuaka

Michael Day said:


> Just an offcut that I put a couple of slip knots on. Just to draw attention to the new member of the family


I'm digging it. And you're right it certainly does draw the eye...


----------



## kuaka

My well loved Speedy on an Omega deployant and strap:


----------



## sensui123

Will get a group shot up later.....picked up my birthdate limited edition # ck2998 yesterday. Loving it:


----------



## subrosamariner

sensui123 said:


> Will get a group shot up later.....picked up my birthdate limited edition # ck2998 yesterday. Loving it:


I'm sorry, Larry, but that watch just looks better on her wrist. I think it's just that her wrist is more attractive.


----------



## subrosamariner

DocJekl said:


> Yes it is, and about 7.3" give or take 1/10th depending on the weather.


You know what they say....if your wrist is 7.3"....


----------



## fordy964

#speedytuesday :-!


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Will get a group shot up later.....picked up my birthdate limited edition # ck2998 yesterday. Loving it:


Congrats. I didn't specify a number when I ordered in March.


----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

The 3 today
Cheers


----------



## anaplian

Coming inside into a normally lit room when it's bright outside...


----------



## MontRoyal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

DonnieD said:


>


Looking sharp mate.


----------



## mattonthewater




----------



## omnix

Some gorgeous hesalite crystal for Speedy Tuesday.

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## masterClock

Almost time for #Speedytuesday to come to a close here in Houston...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmreMusovi

I have a speedmaster left from my dad... the watch Was a gift from my Mother as a wedding watch. I want to wear it always but mostly i wear suits and tie for work and I prefer longines la grande classique or movado 1881 automatic.... speedmaster for week ends

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DocJekl

EmreMusovi said:


> I have a speedmaster left from my dad... the watch Was a gift from my Mother as a wedding watch. I want to wear it always but mostly i wear suits and tie for work and I prefer longines la grande classique or movado 1881 automatic.... speedmaster for week ends
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


The Speedmaster Pro works perfectly fine with a suit and tie, on bracelet or leather strap, in my opinion.


----------



## sensui123

I feel like I know what the last spot will be... But time will tell....


----------



## subrosamariner

sensui123 said:


> I feel like I know what the last spot will be... But time will tell....


You mean the last spot in THIS case. I have a feeling there'll be another case after this one is filled. That's a great looking group of modern Speedmasters. You know I vote that you fill that last opening with something vintage...maybe a 105.012-65? Forgive me, but there's just something incredibly sexy about a woman with a box full of Speedmasters. Instead of trying to get my girl to wear her hair differently or put on lingerie, I'm going to be trying to get her to slip on the Alaska Project...or maybe the 2915-1 to really get things steamed-up. I need a cold drink.


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> You mean the last spot in THIS case. I have a feeling there'll be another case after this one is filled. That's a great looking group of modern Speedmasters. You know I vote that you fill that last opening with something vintage...maybe a 105.012-65? Forgive me, but there's just something incredibly sexy about a woman with a box full of Speedmasters. Instead of trying to get my girl to wear her hair differently or put on lingerie, I'm going to be trying to get her to slip on the Alaska Project...or maybe the 2915-1 to really get things steamed-up. I need a cold drink.


I need a 1962 Speedy for my birth year, yeah, that's the ticket - I think they had a 105.012 in 1962 right?


----------



## subrosamariner

You have two options: Both are tough to find in any condition. It was a transition year.







105.002-62






2998-62
I should note the first is mine, but the 2nd is a photo I grabbed from the interweb. I have a 2998-2 and -4 but no -62.


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> You have two options: Both are tough to find in any condition. It was a transition year.
> View attachment 9360426
> 
> 105.002-62
> View attachment 9360378
> 2998-62
> I should note the first is mine, but the 2nd is a photo I grabbed from the interweb. I have a 2998-2 and -4 but no -62.


So, you volunteering to sell/trade me a confirmed '62 then?


----------



## EmreMusovi

DocJekl said:


> The Speedmaster Pro works perfectly fine with a suit and tie, on bracelet or leather strap, in my opinion.


And with fountain pens and hangcuffs? Well speedmaster should be my evwryday watxh

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## EmreMusovi

EmreMusovi said:


> And with fountain pens and hangcuffs? Well speedmaster should be my evwryday watxh
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Sorry cufflink and fountain pen

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## subrosamariner

EmreMusovi said:


> And with fountain pens and hangcuffs? Well speedmaster should be my evwryday watxh
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


With handcuffs? That's a different sort of event, no? You might want to find the recent thread with the mention of "fun leathers."


----------



## subrosamariner

DocJekl said:


> So, you volunteering to sell/trade me a confirmed '62 then?


I only have the one, and it will be sold one of these days, but I'm not sure how long that will take. I'll give you first crack at it when it's time. I suspect you'll be able to find one sooner. If I had a choice and wanted just one from 62, I'd take the 2998. Isn't the one in the photo sexy as Hell? I'll definitely keep my eye out for you. God knows I can barely afford to buy any old ones these days. It will be fun to spend YOUR money instead.


----------



## Penfold36

I think it's about time I officially join the club. I bought my Speedy Pro back in February. Didn't officially "receive" the watch until April (anniversary). Then didn't wear it until May when I finally got the bracelet sized. Anyway, this pic is from a few weeks ago at a local Virginia winery.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Penfold36 said:


> I think it's about time I officially join the club. I bought my Speedy Pro back in February. Didn't officially "receive" the watch until April (anniversary). Then didn't wear it until May when I finally got the bracelet sized. Anyway, this pic is from a few weeks ago at a local Virginia winery.


You are more patient than I! My new Speedy Pro is on the FedEx truck ready to be delivered today as a birthday/anniversary gift for me which aren't until October and November respectively. I'm already trying to figure out how to convince my wife to let me play with my gift early


----------



## DocJekl

EmreMusovi said:


> And with fountain pens and hangcuffs? Well speedmaster should be my evwryday watxh
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I'm almost ashamed to say that I've been using the same Montblanc ballpoint pen that my wife gave me 24 years ago, and don't have a fountain pen anymore. Fountain pens are more classy, but I stick with the things that are sentimental.


----------



## EmreMusovi

Well its looking nice 

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DocJekl

Still wearing this Speedy after over a week, with only a one day break during that time.


----------



## subrosamariner

I think someone is in love. Those dive watches may get jealous, Larry.


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> I think someone is in love. Those dive watches may get jealous, Larry.


I like to wear watches that I don't see on everybody's wrist. This one is pretty uncommon still, and limited to 2998 pieces so you won't see it on everyone's wrist. Same with a 1962 Speedmaster or 2998 birth year watch. Another reason I'm considering the Gold FOIS (or ceramic Daytona).

My limited edition 2998, Snoopy, and GSOTM will have to suffice for my standing out in a crowd as a non-conformist. That's partly why I turned in my Submariner 16800 and Hulk for a GSOTM + Tudor BB Red this time last year, although I might see myself getting a No-Date Sub someday if I don't get the Daytona.

I often would wear my titanium blue Planet Oceans because they're much less common than the black or orange steel versions, but now Omega's ruined it all with the new blue steel liquid metal planet oceans, which are much cheaper than the older titanium models and will become ubiquitous over time.

Same with my Planet Ocean Liquid Metal Limited Edition - now that Omega has released a black PO 8900 with the same Liquid Metal bezel and Ceramic dial as my POLMLE. When the black steel version is everywhere, my pair of POLMLE wont be all that unusual either.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Woohoo! I finally get to join the club! My 311...005 just landed today. It's everything I want in a watch. I fear for my other watches getting much wrist time now...

Sorry for the grainy picture quality...low light cell phone pics and all.


----------



## omnix

RightYouAreKen said:


> Woohoo! I finally get to join the club! My 311...005 just landed today. It's everything I want in a watch. I fear for my other watches getting much wrist time now...
> 
> Sorry for the grainy picture quality...low light cell phone pics and all.


Awesome, congrats man!!! Enjoy wearing it!!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## sirlordcomic

New shoes. Little more tan than I expected but still has some cream topnotes. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie

New Strap for the Speedy.


----------



## fordy964

'Hands Up' who loves the Speedy?


----------



## Michael Day




----------



## jpbene2013

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Can't decide which one today...


----------



## subrosamariner

Hipster.


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> Hipster.


Hey, you know that bracelet shot was taken specifically for another thread. I took it off right away, and settled for this one for now.


----------



## subrosamariner

DocJekl said:


> Hey, you know that bracelet shot was taken specifically for another thread. I took it off right away, and settled for this one for now.


It has a nice dial...has aged well. I remember when you were agonizing over buying it, but it's probably appreciated more than any watch you own in a couple of years.


----------



## DocJekl

subrosamariner said:


> It has a nice dial...has aged well. I remember when you were agonizing over buying it, but it's probably appreciated more than any watch you own in a couple of years.


On this Speedy I only agonized over it for a few minutes because it popped up the very same day that I'd received my 2000 Rolex GMT II Coke bezel watch ($$). I was originally looking for a pre-moon at the time, and this case-back said it was a -74. But the extract of the archives says Oct 16 1976, and I like it being a 1976 to commemorate the bicentennial of the USA.


----------



## Pferdeleder

Sold my Pro last Sunday, picked this one on Saturday. I lasted 5 days ;-)

Lesson: never go without a Speedy again.


----------



## Michael Day

Pferdeleder said:


> Sold my Pro last Sunday, picked this one on Saturday. I lasted 5 days ;-)
> 
> Lesson: never go without a Speedy again.
> 
> View attachment 9402578


Something tells me this went just as planned


----------



## Pferdeleder

Haha.. perhaps, but I couldn't possibly say that to you now could I? b-)

In all seriousness though I've always had FOIS up there in my consideration list to replace the Pro but I've also seriously considered: Black Bay 36, Exp. 1 36mm, OP blue arabic 36mm and as a joker card, the new 39.5mm PO.

I tried all of these (yes, including the BB36 and new PO) and they were all nice watches in their own right, but came pretty quickly at the conclusion that a Speedmaster can only be replaced by another.



Michael Day said:


> Something tells me this went just as planned


----------



## Michael Day

Pferdeleder said:


> Haha.. perhaps, but I couldn't possibly say that to you now could I? b-)
> 
> In all seriousness though I've always had FOIS up there in my consideration list to replace the Pro but I've also seriously considered: Black Bay 36, Exp. 1 36mm, OP blue arabic 36mm and as a joker card, the new 39.5mm PO.
> 
> I tried all of these (yes, including the BB36 and new PO) and they were all nice watches in their own right, but came pretty quickly at the conclusion that a Speedmaster can only be replaced by another.











You're old Speedy says hello...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pepperoni493

In my reading corner, admiring my new acquisition. Have a great Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Auto today
Cheers


----------



## DaytonaRik

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone


----------



## subrosamariner

Pepperoni493 said:


> View attachment 9413714
> 
> In my reading corner, admiring my new acquisition. Have a great Tuesday, everyone.


Perma-man bracelet.


----------



## Copeau

SpeedieTuesday !

20160920_105200452_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_9737.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_9753.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_9785.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## johnpatricklopez

Why does the small minute hand of the moonwatch jumps one notch before the large seconds hand reaches 00:00? It jumps one notch around 59 seconds.


----------



## dapurdie

Finally put a rubber strap on my Speedy, picked up a Hirsch Accent. So far so good.


----------



## davidbuckden

Like the Ferrari and the Tintin. But the Tintin doesn't really register with me as a Racing dial watch. Have you tried it on a strap on which the dial red can be echoed? I'd recommend the Hirsch ROBBY Sailcloth Effect Performance strap (black/red). I've put the orange version on my 3570.40 and I think it really suits.


----------



## Pferdeleder

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## DaytonaRik

Have a great Speedy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

Ok close to pulling trigger, now trying to find best deal on Speedy Pro.

What I'd like to know is what do you wish you'd known before you'd bought your's?

Something I'd like to know is how easy is it to swap straps, especially off and on the bracelet and how often should it me serviced and on a full wind how long till it stops of losses time?


----------



## GFountain

Love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Hi guys,
I am quite new to WUS and joining the club today with my 30th birthday present which travelled with me to Iceland a week ago.
Cheers!
David


----------



## GFountain

DoctorWolf said:


> Hi guys,
> I am quite new to WUS and joining the club today with my 30th birthday present which travelled with me to Iceland a week ago.
> Cheers!
> David
> View attachment 9517226


Congrats on the speedy. Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

Proco2020 said:


> Ok close to pulling trigger, now trying to find best deal on Speedy Pro.
> 
> What I'd like to know is what do you wish you'd known before you'd bought your's?
> 
> Something I'd like to know is how easy is it to swap straps, especially off and on the bracelet and how often should it me serviced and on a full wind how long till it stops of losses time?


So I got mine a month ago from Sergey at Chitownwatch, but I don't see it listed on his site at the moment. Great deal plus stamped warranty card.

What do I wish I'd known? I was honestly pretty well prepared having researched the watch so much. I'm curious about the band changing myself though.

I haven't timed mine officially but it barely gains any time. Probably around +2secs a day is my guess. If that. It goes for about almost 48 hours, but I wind it every morning per Omega's suggestion.

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## MuckyMark

Proco2020 said:


> Ok close to pulling trigger, now trying to find best deal on Speedy Pro.
> 
> What I'd like to know is what do you wish you'd known before you'd bought your's?
> 
> Something I'd like to know is how easy is it to swap straps, especially off and on the bracelet and how often should it me serviced and on a full wind how long till it stops of losses time?


I've had mine over 2 years now. There's nothing I wish I'd known before buying..

Strap changing is easy (After you hold your breath and do it the first time) If you haven't changed a lot of bracelets/straps practice on some lesser watches first. Removing the bracelet is easy but getting in back requires a little patience. Use tape to protect the lugs. I can't answer service question yet. I find mine runs for about 40-42 hours on a full wind.


----------



## davidbuckden

Good choice of strap Mark. I find that both my 3570.50 and 3570.40 run 51 hours on a full wind.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

A new arrival with his future inheritance.

I'll print a copy and put it in the box along with the original receipt and other bits that came with it.










Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## mikekilo725

Congrats


----------



## DoctorWolf

Congratulations. Great idea.


----------



## CCJ

Proco2020 said:


> Ok close to pulling trigger, now trying to find best deal on Speedy Pro.
> 
> What I'd like to know is what do you wish you'd known before you'd bought your's?
> 
> Something I'd like to know is how easy is it to swap straps, especially off and on the bracelet and how often should it me serviced and on a full wind how long till it stops of losses time?


Here is my take on your questions:
Service intervals are recommended at 5 years. They vary cost but for good service you should be prepared to spend about $500-700. You could also spend less but make sure you know what steps are being cut for cheaper service. This cost of ownership is about double the cost for a non-chronograph and it is one thing I wish I knew before buying.

Removing and adjusting the metal bracelet is not hard. The spring bars are exposed underneath so it's easy to use a spring bar tool to remove. Some great threads on WUS about alternate strap options, so you may never want to go back to the OEM bracelet. I have worn mine in NATOs, metal mesh, canvas, and leather.

I have found the watch lasts 48+ hours on a wind.

One last tip: buy some Polywatch to easily repair scratches on the acrylic crystal.

Cheers
CJ


----------



## aalin13

Just did the first Power reserve test, mine lasted for 51 hours on a full wind. I did notice though that the watch starts to gain more time after the first 24 hours from a full wind. In the first 24 hours, it gained about a second, but would go on to gain another 4 seconds in the second 24 hours


----------



## rsprouse

Captain Scrumpy said:


> A new arrival with his future inheritance.
> 
> I'll print a copy and put it in the box along with the original receipt and other bits that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


I too bought a speedy to commemorate my kids birth three years ago. I was wearing it the night he was born (good thing it turned out to be a boy!). My intention is to pass it on to him as well. Fast forward three years and he looks at it when I wear it and says "that's my watch daddy!"

Congrats on both wonderful blessings and enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

That perfect time again...
Happy Speedy Tuesday guys!


----------



## DoctorWolf

Btw it's already past noon in HK...


----------



## andygog

At the moment. Every day is Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Sri

Man went to moon so can wear a Speedy!!!


----------



## MuckyMark

davidbuckden said:


> Good choice of strap Mark. I find that both my 3570.50 and 3570.40 run 51 hours on a full wind.


Thanks. I stand corrected. Wound mine up at 7:00 am Sunday and it stopped at 7:50 am today.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mountbatten

After several years of admiring from afar, I've finally joined the club...


----------



## Copeau

20161005_133053379_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## superultramega

Just got my very clean 3572.50! So happy with both the appearance and the fit! I thought it might wear more like my Sumo but it is so much nicer (smaller) on the wrist. Even on this nato, leather strap is in the mail...


----------



## MDT IT

To day go to Moon :-d:-d:-d


----------



## d.b.cooper1

The old pocket watch and the new moon "sandwich":::


----------



## MuckyMark

At the National Air & Space Museum, Time and Navigation display


----------



## Proco2020

I joined the club today.


----------



## jasonkn88

My speedy at a wedding


----------



## Michael Day

Coming to the end of a Speedy weekend. They always fly by so quickly....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock

Speedy Tuesday in the studio! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

At NASA headquarters in Washington DC


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_9866.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Jaman

Have been looking for a strap like this. Where did you get it?



d.b.cooper1 said:


> The old pocket watch and the new moon "sandwich":::
> View attachment 9589274


----------



## Jaman




----------



## SirAaron




----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## louisuchiha

Speedy with rally straps


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

louisuchiha said:


> Speedy with rally straps
> View attachment 9626322


Absolutely!

And that's a particularly cool-looking one.


----------



## Copeau

_MG_9868.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_9873.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## 15minprior

Just joined the club!


----------



## scot_horn

Black & white panda broad arrow, bit of a mesh


----------



## Zambian4ever

My trio...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1

scot_horn said:


> Black & white panda broad arrow, bit of a mesh
> 
> View attachment 9636754


I love everything about this watch! Perfect!


----------



## sirbroadarrow

scot_horn said:


> Black & white panda broad arrow, bit of a mesh
> 
> View attachment 9636754


Interesting look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbroadarrow

Two brand new additions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

Zambian4ever said:


> My trio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a phenomenal trio of speedies to have. Congrats!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Kwest500

Agreed. You, sir, have fine taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Kwest500 said:


> Agreed. You, sir, have fine taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





omnix said:


> This is a phenomenal trio of speedies to have. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Thanks! Still missing. Cal. 321... maybe next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio

This thread is dangerous. So hard to resist joining. Just need to find a way to free up the funds.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 15minprior

New Crown & Buckle NATO this morning.


----------



## Copeau

IMG_9920.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## uwsearch

I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...


----------



## batman1345

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


Wowwwww... you are the man 

Good for you...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


Wow! great stuff there.


----------



## MontRoyal

Zambian4ever said:


> My trio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what type of strap is in the back left there? The black canvas deployant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500

Looks like the stock strap that comes on the "snoopy". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


That's impressive!

All I have for Speedmasters is my '76 Speedy Pro and my more recent Snoopy Silver Award and CK-2998 LE, if you don't count my X-33 and GSOTM (which makes 5 total). I kinda thought I have enough...


----------



## El-Duderino

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


But you only need 3 more to complete the pyramid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

El-Duderino said:


> But you only need 3 more to complete the pyramid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whew! That means my pyramid only needs one more.


----------



## Ken G

^^^
Wow! Tremendous! 
Hats off.


----------



## alex79

^^^
Jaw dropped :-!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


17 more to go and I'll take the same pictures. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Zambian4ever

MontRoyal said:


> May I ask what type of strap is in the back left there? The black canvas deployant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM Snoopy Strap. Black canvas with white stitching. This one is a short strap as the original didn't fit tight enough on my wrist.


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Cotter

Good grief!


----------



## Copeau

_MG_9953.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## OJI




----------



## cpl

My latest speedmaster, a panda mod with the less commonly seen 35th anniv dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragoon218

That panda! 😍😍

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

cpl said:


> My latest speedmaster, a panda mod with the less commonly seen 35th anniv dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## JWNY

my reliable tool watch. Wishing all a nice weekend


----------



## mannal

Hello F20

Checking-in - This is my third Omega. I started with a Constellation, then a Seamaster which was stolen a few years back. My new Speedmaster is a gift from my family for my 50th birthday. The journey is referenced here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970.html


----------



## nvrp813

uwsearch said:


> I'm done with speedmasters, prices are far too high now...
> 
> View attachment 9648842


You're my hero!

Think the prices are going to come down? Looks like the Speedy is the new Daytona. I've seen good condition 3590.50's sell for close to $4k. Crazy


----------



## Louie777

Trying it out on a B&R rally strap.... Very comfortable!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## cpl

Transitional 3572.50. Only made for a short time so quite uncommon. These had the older tritium dial and the newer rhodium plated Cal 1863. The best of both worlds .



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Got some new shoes for that Speedy. Not sure sure what to make of it yet. This Franck Muller alligator strap is as soft as butter. I think it needs a deployant clasp..


----------



## FourWatchMan

Louie777 said:


> Trying it out on a B&R rally strap.... Very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had my eye on that B&R strap for a while now. I wear my Speedy so much that it has to be super soft. Did it take much time to break in, or was it comfortable right away?


----------



## Louie777

FourWatchMan said:


> I've had my eye on that B&R strap for a while now. I wear my Speedy so much that it has to be super soft. Did it take much time to break in, or was it comfortable right away?


It's soft and comfortable right away. I don't have the patience to break in a strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

New nato arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Warren 1

I've got one of those as well. I just love that beautiful movement and the T dial.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kostasd87

Proud new member here!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

kostasd87 said:


> Proud new member here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats! The box is still out in the table!! Exciting feeling!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

kostasd87 said:


> Proud new member here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not to mention the smell of that box. It's almost like "new car" scent.


----------



## DoctorWolf

I would like to share my utter astonishment regarding the precision of my recently aquired 3570.50. The watch is from 2014 but I bought it new in August. I set the time 28 days ago after a trip abroad. Since then it has lost 7 seconds. I wind it every morning and wear it maybe three times a week. It always rests in the same dial up postion, and it has lost 7 seconds... That's 0.25 seconds a day. I am shocked and incredibly impressed. I didn't know it was even possible. Anyway, it makes me love it even more. That's it


----------



## DoctorWolf




----------



## Proco2020

Love mine 

Unfortunately can't post pictures at present. It's a watch for nearly all occasions.


----------



## exarkun12

Loving how the broad arrow reflects light!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_0005.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## matthew P

3570 on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Better shot


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## D6AMIA6N

Now we are talking! New Crown & Buckle Black Label leather in Elden. Great pairing I think! Very supple right out of the box and ready to wear. Not a bad price considering the competition.


----------



## Portland

Look what arrived today. I won a signed copy of Moonwatch Only on the Watchhobbyist YouTube channel. It goes great with my Speedy. 



















Here's the picture that won the "moon themed" photo contest.


----------



## DocJekl

Portland said:


> Look what arrived today. I won a signed copy of Moonwatch Only on the Watchhobbyist YouTube channel. It goes great with my Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the picture that won the "moon themed" photo contest.


I remember that, such a cool pic there. Congrats!

(I have a signed copy, but it cost me a ton of money, for a book :-d )


----------



## Davi




----------



## Copeau

_MG_0089.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## aalin13

Hi all, I've had my speedmaster pro purchased new for almost two months now, and I've worn it pretty mcuh everyday. I have a routine of winding it up before bed every night, and I'd wind it till fully wound. I've noticed lately though that when I go to wind it, the crown initially feels a bit stiff, and loosens after a turn or so. Any idea what might be causing it? Note that this only happens after few hours of not touching the crown, but after it loosens like normal, it stays that way for awhile. Not sure what may be causing it, doesn't look like anything is stuck between the crown and the case


----------



## myronc

*Re: Thanks my friend!*

VERY impressive collection. I just have to get a Speedmaster Pro


----------



## dapurdie

I've seen some interesting watch photos on WUS but this takes the cake...


Copeau said:


> _MG_0089.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Portland

dapurdie said:


> I've seen some interesting watch photos on WUS but this takes the cake...


+1


----------



## FourWatchMan

Copeau said:


> _MG_0089.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


I love Speedys, but am I the only one a little creeped out by this pic?


----------



## Copeau

FourWatchMan said:


> I love Speedys, but am I the only one a little creeped out by this pic?


Maybe an Halloween-style picture ?

(Totally unvoluntary)


----------



## Louie777

Another new B&R strap!


----------



## nvrp813

Also on B&R strap. I believe this one is cognac


----------



## Pun

aalin13 said:


> Hi all, I've had my speedmaster pro purchased new for almost two months now, and I've worn it pretty mcuh everyday. I have a routine of winding it up before bed every night, and I'd wind it till fully wound. I've noticed lately though that when I go to wind it, the crown initially feels a bit stiff, and loosens after a turn or so. Any idea what might be causing it? Note that this only happens after few hours of not touching the crown, but after it loosens like normal, it stays that way for awhile. Not sure what may be causing it, doesn't look like anything is stuck between the crown and the case


I think there should not be anything between there that you can't clean with a soft brush. I also have an opinion that initial stiffness you face might be just a feeling that you have in your mind, being in honeymoon period with your new watch. Once it's over you'll okay with the daily winding. Just relax. Speedies are normally great keepers and quite robust watches. In any case it'll be in warranty for 2 years!


----------



## DLT222

Just a few speedys for your Monday evening pleasure.


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy and my spooky tie


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Cote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLT222

Double trouble!


----------



## scot_horn

Racing panda


----------



## matthew P

SteveO straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Switched to a blue leather deployant strap from eBay.


----------



## andygog

matthew P said:


> SteveO straps


Looks fantastic. Which strap is this, is it one of the vintage range?


----------



## GregBe

Just in!


----------



## matthew P

I think it's a prototype of a new model..... Picked it up as a pre made. Great strap for the speedy - minimal lug gap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Love this watch...









iP7


----------



## stlwx21

I'm currently in the market for my first Speedy Pro. Does Black Friday sometimes bring about good deals on the Speedy, or is it best to use the folks mentioned here on the forum?


----------



## nicon

I've seen some Black Friday sales on grey market sellers like Jomashop, but I would rather look for something second hand from reputable forum retailers.


----------



## Copeau

IMG_6548 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## omnix

Copeau said:


> IMG_6548 by Copeau, sur Flickr


Love that strap!!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Kwest500

omnix said:


> Love that strap!!
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


That really is a looker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Hesalite Speedy on a Franck Muller alligator strap. It is amazing how versatile this watch is. It can be dressed up or dressed down in a snap.


----------



## FourWatchMan

I've been an owner for a while, but I don't think I have ever posted here to officially join the club, so here it goes...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Copeau

20161109_061436199_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## stlwx21

How much is the OEM dark side of the moon strap and deployment clasp run?


----------



## Fourier

Since I got my speedmaster, I've stopped looking at other watches (and barely been on here)!


----------



## DoctorWolf

In Japanese airspace today


----------



## roman1191

Hey guys I have a question, what the average price to pay for abused 1991 speedmaster ? I got a offer from a friend, just want to know what the least and most you guys would pay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nosnhojm

Officially a member; to Speedmaster, to Omega, and to watches in general (previously only had an Apple watch). Hard to get a photo of the movement when the clasp keeps getting in the way.


----------



## DocJekl

roman1191 said:


> Hey guys I have a question, what the average price to pay for abused 1991 speedmaster ? I got a offer from a friend, just want to know what the least and most you guys would pay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need Pics. How abused? If it needs a service ($725) and the case/bracelet is scratched up (included in service), then certainly just under $2K if it can be returned to like new. And if it can't be easily restored to like new by Omega or needs a new bezel too, then more like $1,500?


----------



## EmreMusovi

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Pun

My second speedy, classic moonwatch bought today.


----------



## Penfold36

At an outdoor wedding (with my 2-year old son lying on the ground...haha).


----------



## Warren 1

Penfold36 said:


> View attachment 9908650
> 
> 
> At an outdoor wedding (with my 2-year old son lying on the ground...haha).


Did you drop him so you could look at your watch


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Penfold36

Warren 1 said:


> Did you drop him so you could look at your watch


Haha! No, but good guess. The leaves were more interesting to him than the ceremony.


----------



## briersben

Here's mine.. I only own it for a weeks or so.. but so far loving it!


----------



## Copeau

30892315701_bb6ab15581_o.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## Ken G

Copeau said:


> 30892315701_bb6ab15581_o.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Oh, yeah!  Love it. Said it before, but it's my dream Speedy.

If I don't get the deal I'm hoping for on a shortlist of current models early next month, I might just finally pull the trigger on one of these bad boys...


----------



## Nasir Askar

Here is mine









Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Love to own a speedy one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Never far from this one.



















Speedmaster


----------



## helderberg

My Speedmaster on a Breitling strap. 
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## pop4

Recently joined the Speedmaster club with a DSOTM. I liked the "pitch black", the better half thought the "vintage black" looked better; I listened to her:


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## DLT222

Pick one


----------



## Maximu5

Nice. I really like the strap you have there. Where did you get it?


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
The Racing or the Apollo 11 45th* for me, thanks! 

* just the head will be fine...


----------



## DLT222

Maximu5 said:


> Nice. I really like the strap you have there. Where did you get it?


Cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## DLT222

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> The Racing or the Apollo 11 45th* for me, thanks!
> 
> * just the head will be fine...


The Apollo 45th is such an amazing watch on the wrist! M

I don't like the strap it came with it's too rigid on the wrist so I switched it out.


----------



## DLT222

Few Apollo series for you...


----------



## Ken G

DLT222 said:


> The Apollo 45th is such an amazing watch on the wrist! M
> 
> I don't like the strap it came with it's too rigid on the wrist so I switched it out.


I'm not really a fan of NATOs, to be honest. I'd like to see this watch on a high-quality brown leather strap like Equus or similar. I think it was member GTTIME who put the Ti Spacemaster bracelet on this watch, but he ended up not being completely satisfied with the fit.

Can't help but feel I've missed my chance with this model even though it's relatively recent - prices are out of my range, unfortunately...


----------



## DLT222

Ken G said:


> I'm not really a fan of NATOs, to be honest. I'd like to see this watch on a high-quality brown leather strap like Equus or similar. I think it was member GTTIME who put the Ti Spacemaster bracelet on this watch, but he ended up not being completely satisfied with the fit.
> 
> Can't help but feel I've missed my chance with this model even though it's relatively recent - prices are out of my range, unfortunately...


Yes prices are still crazy for it and some are just way over the odds!

I thought about the Ti bracelet but as I hardly wear it I couldn't justify the cost of it.


----------



## cpl

DLT222 said:


> Pick one


Sumply amazing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

On a hike in western Maryland. Accompanied by my wife's Tangente 33.


----------



## siranak

Sunburst case on the mark ii looks like a living thing in the right lighting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagialkobi

SO MANY SPEEDYS! lovely!


----------



## raze

Took a while but I'm here now.


----------



## Steve208

Recently picked up this one. Saphire sandwich with an unusual brown dial.


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

My first post, I've been a follower of the forum for a few months but wanted to post up that I've joined the club with a new sapphire sandwich, loving it!


----------



## Titan II

Wolf_Blitzer said:


> My first post, I've been a follower of the forum for a few months but wanted to post up that I've joined the club with a new sapphire sandwich, loving it!
> View attachment 10001434


Congrats!! Welcome to the family!! Good to have you on board.

René


----------



## Caymadian

Proud to be a member. Finally!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf




----------



## DLT222

Double Trouble


----------



## cmos3d

my 3570 Speedy !


----------



## pop4




----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raincity

I posted this earlier in the week on the main Omega forum but it seems like it belongs here. My story about rescuing a Speedmaster survivor.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/rescuing-survivor-speedmaster-story-3793818.html


----------



## cpl

How good is this tritium dial 3572.50 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celldweller

So I don't have a fancy camera, but I do have myself a new watch!


----------



## GTTIME

celldweller said:


> So I don't have a fancy camera, but I do have myself a new watch!
> 
> View attachment 10070170


Very nice. Wonder if this should be my next watch?


----------



## mountbatten

Love mine.


----------



## Kanokus

A pair of my Schumacher Speedmasters. Ref 3559.32 and 3553.32


----------



## celldweller

GTTIME said:


> Very nice. Wonder if this should be my next watch?


It is a beautiful piece, but extremely hard to find. Pictures don't do it justice. I had to put a deposit down just to get one to look at and it still took 4 months. I wanted the love child of the Grey Side of the Moon and the Dark Side Sedna Black, and this was it. The only thing that I wasn't in love with is it has the 9300 instead of the 9904, but it wasn't a deal breaker for me.


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## DoctorWolf

kkwpk said:


>


Cool strap man


----------



## MDT IT

Moonlight Serenade..


----------



## kkwpk

DoctorWolf said:


> Cool strap man


Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy

I'm new to the club but enjoying it very much










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdata

Time for a new pic ;-)










Regards, Dirk


----------



## mrdata

Not the first watch worn on the moon. But a great Speedmaster, too....



















Regards, Dirk


----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4




----------



## pianomankd

Can a new guy with a new moon phase join the club?


----------



## DolleDolf

New member here too.


----------



## Ursus

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm new to the club but enjoying it very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you happen to know the nato brand on this one? It looks like an omega one but cant see a brand, looks nicely made!


----------



## OJI

.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ursus said:


> Do you happen to know the nato brand on this one? It looks like an omega one but cant see a brand, looks nicely made!


Cincy strap works SB nato

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DoctorWolf

Ursus said:


> Do you happen to know the nato brand on this one? It looks like an omega one but cant see a brand, looks nicely made!


My thoughts exactly. It's looks incredible. PhenomeNato perhaps?


----------



## valuewatchguy

DoctorWolf said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's looks incredible. PhenomeNato perhaps?


Cincy Strap Works SB Nato

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdata

I Love this dial,...










Regards, Dirk


----------



## JWNY

have a nice weekend friends


----------



## horrij1

My speedy and his cousin when things get wet.


----------



## pop4




----------



## Houls




----------



## stlwx21

Great looking speedys in this thread. I've nearly saved up enough for a Speedy Moonwatch. Hope to have it within next month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

stlwx21 said:


> Great looking speedys in this thread. I've nearly saved up enough for a Speedy Moonwatch. Hope to have it within next month or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"To the most beautiful moment in life. Better than the deed. Better than the memory. The moment of...anticipation."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scot_horn

Homage to the 2915, on omega aston martin nylon


----------



## mountain runner

I love it more every day.


----------



## Warren 1

Yes I know what you mean. I have other watches that would appear to be more impressive but they just don't get the wrist time that my Speedy does. And I used to sell those other watches.


----------



## bundaberg

Trying new strap for my speedmaster triple date..


----------



## SZenithLee

Playing with a 3D photo app... So, Speedmaster macro in red-blue 3D!


----------



## 4star

Here is my schumacher Legend


----------



## horrij1

Joined the club in 2013, then out, back in 2014, then out. Third time the bug bit, It did "for good", so I just got a brandi new moonwatch professional. Between this and my PO, I should be covered on land, sea, and air!!!


----------



## Bender.Folder

30y old bought yesterday, birth year speedie !


----------



## mikekilo725

scot_horn said:


> Homage to the 2915, on omega aston martin nylon


Very nice. What's the reference number on that one


----------



## Davetay

My one and only! Hoping to add more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 10203034
> 
> Joined the club in 2013, then out, back in 2014, then out. Third time the bug bit, It did "for good", so I just got a brandi new moonwatch professional. Between this and my PO, I should be covered on land, sea, and air!!!


Great shot! I love that strap, mind sharing where it's from?


----------



## scot_horn

mikekilo725 said:


> scot_horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homage to the 2915, on omega aston martin nylon
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. What's the reference number on that one
Click to expand...

It's a modified speedy, all parts including Mitsukoshi dial sourced from Otto Frei


----------



## Onceuponatim3

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 10203034
> 
> Joined the club in 2013, then out, back in 2014, then out. Third time the bug bit, It did "for good", so I just got a brandi new moonwatch professional. Between this and my PO, I should be covered on land, sea, and air!!!


Love the leather combo- strap,gloves and jacket !! Mind sharing the brand of the gloves,sorry to deviate away from watches on this forum.


----------



## IamSteve

Heres mine ?


----------



## rockin'ron

SpeedyTuesday with a Gray Vintage Suede Strap!!!!


----------



## Copeau

_MG_1053.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## C_slackness

I know thursday isn't the designated official Speedmaster day of the week, but I say everyday is a Speedy-worthy day:


----------



## stlwx21

Beyond thrilled. I ordered a Speedy Pro last night. New reference number with hesalite crystal. 

Fiancé said she would order the bond NATO strap for me if I wanted it. 

Can't wait for the watch to arrive and will post some pics when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

_MG_1117.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Portland

I love how this watch can be dressed up or dressed down with a simple strap change.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## masterClock

Back on the bracelet this evening. Quick wrist shot before mixing a Christmas Eve candlelight service. Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Merry Christmas all!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Merry christmas all!


----------



## Davetay

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Jack

Just joined the club today !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

.Jack said:


> Just joined the club today !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one nice Christmas present!


----------



## Karlisnet

Merry Chrisytmas all!


----------



## mannal

New shoes for the holidays


----------



## mannal

Put on the strap. Very happy with the combo.



























mannal said:


> New shoes for the holidays
> 
> View attachment 10302362
> 
> 
> View attachment 10302370
> 
> 
> View attachment 10302378


----------



## stlwx21

Speedmaster arrives Tuesday. Can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## snowmonkey

I've been hovering over the "purchase" button for a while now. After looking through this thread, I can see the button finally being pushed this evening. Will be back with a pic if I go through with it...


----------



## mannal

The family and I just got home from the Adler Planetarium in Chicago. I was not expecting this to be on exhibit.


----------



## Fatz028

I am in Speedmaster professional moon watch cal. 1861


----------



## DocJekl

Fatz028 said:


> I am in Speedmaster professional moon watch cal. 1861


Pics or it didn't happen :-d


----------



## stlwx21

Today was very very good day. My watch arrived around 11am. Had it sized this afternoon and now it's time to enjoy the watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raquinus

Cool & I trust your belt matches the shoes?


----------



## raquinus

Merry Xmas to me 
My 105 012 - 65 came home on Xmas eve wearing a newly locally minted 1734 hammer spring ))
Best of the season to all Speedmaster fans out there.


----------



## duc

I actually joined the club in January this year but am just now getting around to signing up officially. Here are my creds:

Today:








Day one:


----------



## duc

Ok, on my screen I see "attachment 10342130...." I don't see the photos. Hopefully it's just on my end. Can anyone confirm?

Edit: Fixed it.


----------



## TYMSMNY

My Speedmaster DSOM



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

Finally joined the club!

I had been contemplating making this purchase for a while now and when I was transiting Dubai International Airport last week, there was a massive discount on virtually all duty free items and the price was too good to pass.

Here's me when I tried it on at the airport: -

View attachment DSC_1995.jpg


On the Nato Strap: -

View attachment DSC_2007.jpg


----------



## pianomankd

Threw on a distressed leather strap on mine this week. Still loving this one!

View attachment 10347442


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mountain runner

Another great day in the mountains.


----------



## Portland

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## Spitfire007

I'm in!! Finally got it!!
Enjoying a morning smoke and Cuban coffee..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Spitfire007 said:


> I'm in!! Finally got it!!
> Enjoying a morning smoke and Cuban coffee..
> View attachment 10404386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the pickup and welcome to the club! Mine says hello! She brought a friend.


----------



## CanopyPilot

Hello everyone!
I am new in Omega-threads, hope to join Speedmasters club soon and that is why I have a question:
Is there any noticeble differences between 3570.50 and 311.30..005 Speedmasters? 
Thanks


----------



## DoctorWolf

CanopyPilot said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new in Omega-threads, hope to join Speedmasters club soon and that is why I have a question:
> Is there any noticeble differences between 3570.50 and 311.30..005 Speedmasters?
> Thanks


Hi. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe there is none except for the box and goodies. The only small difference is that the old bracelet has pins and the new one has screws.
It took me a while to decide and I finally went for the 3570 because of a $900 price difference. I haven't regretted it one second and really I couldn't justify paying that much more for a box and 2 extra straps that I wouldn't be using anyway. Some guys like it and that's fair. Some others want to have a better resale value. But as I intend to keep mine forever the only important bit is the watch itself... which is the same.


----------



## Portland

^ nailed it. For me, the price I paid new for mine was the same (or better) than if I would have gotten the 3570 so I went with the big box. My Speedy is the only watch in my collection that is safe from being traded as it marks a major life event. Since I knew it would be a keeper I splurged and went for the big box with all the goodies. It will make a great heirloom to pass down to my kiddos when paired with my autographed copy of Moonwatch Only. Especially for my little astronaut daughter wearing it in the photo.


----------



## Leonine




----------



## rossi46vr

I'm in


----------



## Copeau

_MG_1510.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## slystad810

Just joined the club


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mountain runner

Snowy speedmaster getting a peek of the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## silvsurf

Heirloom from my father 2998-2


----------



## pitiwong

mine say hello


----------



## cpl

Love the 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

cpl said:


> Love the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, so nice! Currently trying to source one ?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Happy 2sday









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## ColinW

Portland said:


> ...Especially for my little astronaut daughter wearing it in the photo.


Oh, that's priceless!


----------



## Knives and Lint

My '57



And one that seems to be the "red-headed stepchild" amongst many, but I love it nonetheless


----------



## craftntailored

great thread!


----------



## skyblue12

I bought this at Auction last month and I finally got it back from my Omega man today. It's has 4835**** number which dates it to around 1998 I think.


----------



## oldskoolbiker

I joined the club.


----------



## sirlordcomic

oldskoolbiker said:


> I joined the club.
> 
> View attachment 10509522


Welcome and ride safe.


----------



## Davetay

This 3 months old is sizing his future watch up with a little help from mum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

A little Romans and a Speedy. Not a bad way to start the day.


----------



## cdnwatchguy

My current Speedy. Picked this up in November. The strap is a Drew canvas. I have been wearing this one a lot. Keeps awesome time too.


----------



## JeffreyVB

slystad810 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> View attachment 10432282


What strap is that?


----------



## mitadoc

I am pretty sure you guessed what I am wearing all the time , no matter the day








This is my "new" key chain, made back in 69-70`s . 
Cheers,mates. 
Dimitar


----------



## JS3

This past week..


----------



## M.Photog

Portland said:


> A little Romans and a Speedy. Not a bad way to start the day.


 Our Sunday night church is going to start the study of Romans this evening. Maybe I should wear my Speedy?


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Tintin and Tintin.

I used to think that the large resin moon rocket models were rather expensive, but after buying the watch I decided they were cheap!


----------



## masterClock

My combo the last few days...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

Checking in with my FOIS.


----------



## Davide

Eugene Cernan, the last man on the moon, passed today. :-(

From Omega web site: Eugene Cernan, the last man on the moon, said : "My Speedmaster was my connection with home. During the three days I was on the Moon, I kept my watch on Houston time. That way I could follow, even from far away, the routine of my young daughter who was nine at the time. I knew that at 7 a.m. she would be going to school and that at 9 p.m. she would go to bed. I think this connection helped me deal with this incredible distance from home."

https://www.omegawatches.com/news/news-detail/1888/

https://www.omegawatches.com/


----------



## machlo

New speedy joins the club.


----------



## ar7iste

Hello guys 

Figured I'd post since I got a Speedy a week ago:









And on leather :









And a tentative of a close-up on a subdial:


----------



## matthew P

don't tell my wife..... new big hole heuerville


----------



## DonnieD

A new pick up for me.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

Sitting here with my moon phase on staring at the Omega site wondering whether or not I should sell it and get the standard hesalite speedy. I miss the creaminess of the hesalite.......ughhhh.


----------



## DMazzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Copeau

IMG_1637.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Titan II

Showing off a new strap for my Speedy Pro on this Speedy Tuesday. It's an Antique Brown from De Griff Straps with an OMEGA oem, 16mm buckle. I'm pretty pleased!!

René


----------



## stockae92

X-33 Gen1


----------



## machlo




----------



## pianomankd

Happy #speedytuesday ya'll!


----------



## BillyTheKidd

Permission to join the club? Just picked up my vintage pro yesterday and I'm on cloud9 ever since 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

Permission granted. Looks beautiful! Wear it often, wear it well.


----------



## blakerad

May I join. Here is mine enjoying Colorado

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

New blk toad strap from Combat straps finally came in today. Happy Speedy Tuesday for me. :-!


----------



## Colderamstel

Speedy Pro for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

pianomankd said:


> Sitting here with my moon phase on staring at the Omega site wondering whether or not I should sell it and get the standard hesalite speedy. I miss the creaminess of the hesalite.......ughhhh.
> View attachment 10582218


Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pianomankd

Michael Day said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did it.


----------



## Copeau

IMG_1655.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Maximu5

Just picked up my 3590.50 this morning. As soon as I have upload rights I'll drop in a picture of mine. My everyday watch from now on. Loving it


----------



## Maximu5

Here we go:


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Here is mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## theprocess

What strap is this? The stitching and textured leather look great.



lbovill said:


> Speedy Pro for today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup

My 311.30.42.30.01.005 "Hesalite-logo-shot" and wrist shot with a Di-Modell Rallye strap


----------



## macanator

Long time lurker and wanted to wait to finally post.
Came home last week and the wife surprised me with two of my favourites. One I treat myself too and the other I've always wanted but just couldn't pull the trigger. Well I guess she finally got tired of watching me looking at pictures of it.
Enjoying both as we speak.


----------



## DocJekl

macanator said:


> View attachment 10677234
> 
> 
> Long time lurker and wanted to wait to finally post.
> Came home last week and the wife surprised me with two of my favourites. One I treat myself too and *the other I've always wanted but just couldn't pull the trigger*. Well I guess she finally got tired of watching me looking at pictures of it.
> Enjoying both as we speak.


Yeah, I just can't seem to pull the trigger on bourbon whiskey either, since I'm a scotch whiskey guy myself.


----------



## Proco2020

There is no "e" in Scottish Whisky. There is I believe in all others.

If I have to I drink Irish, Welsh is terrible IMO


----------



## mrkayslay




----------



## DocJekl

Proco2020 said:


> There is no "e" in Scottish Whisky. There is I believe in all others.
> 
> If I have to I drink Irish, Welsh is terrible IMO


of course - what I get for relying on iOS to correct my speeling


----------



## bonerp

HELP! I'm seriously pondering treating myself to a DSOTM (preowned) or a Moonwatch Professional (new). I love both but I'm not sure the DSOTM is a bit fragile.

That aside is there anyone lucky enough to have both who could take a couple of pics alongside each other?

Anyone else have the same DSOTM worries as me!?


----------



## Davide

DSOTM????


----------



## pianomankd

bonerp said:


> Anyone else have the same DSOTM worries as me!?


What "worries" do you have about it? haha


----------



## bonerp

Davide said:


> DSOTM????


 Dark Side of the Moon



pianomankd said:


> What "worries" do you have about it? haha


 Just its fragility I guess. I'd hope not to break it but having recently caught a watch on a cupboard and having to send it off for a case replacement....! I guess on the flip side ceramic won't scratch as easily.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Davide

bonerp said:


> Dark Side of the Moon.


Thanks.


----------



## Zain A

View attachment 10697634


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nachowatcho

My new favorite!


----------



## cpl

It's panda time! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy on a Tan Hermes Style Strap!!!


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Speedy on Kevlar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

DSOTM Vintage Black outdoors:


----------



## conkmwc

Speedmaster Reduced, since passed on to a new owner.


----------



## conkmwc

And up next is my 3570.50 Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## Aggie88

Speedy Reduced


----------



## pianomankd

Threw my Speedy on the metal bracelet today for a change.


----------



## sgerst

New Addition and first Omega


----------



## machlo




----------



## DoctorWolf

sgerst said:


> New Addition and first Omega
> View attachment 10787730


I like it but I'm a bit confused. I take it it's a limited edition? French somehow? I don't know it.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## mountain runner

Winter in the Wasatch Mountains.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ar7iste

New strap day! Hope you like it


----------



## sgerst

It's the Apollo 15 40th Anniversary


DoctorWolf said:


> I like it but I'm a bit confused. I take it it's a limited edition? French somehow? I don't know it.


----------



## anaplian

amphibic said:


> View attachment 10792354


Great strap - mind if I ask what it is?


----------



## Travelller




----------



## MuckyMark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere




----------



## blakerad

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesd415

Wanted to add my pics here. New Speedmaster 9300 owner...


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad

Speedmaster on the most comfortable strap made by Iyonk

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Madson

I'm in...145022


----------



## stlwx21

I'd like to join the club. I picked up my Speedmaster at the end of December.

And yesterday, I put it on the snoopy strap.


----------



## Kauf2947

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superunknown1

Loving mine!


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## omnix

Took my Speedy to the Museum of Flight today! It found another Speedy to hang out with.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55

Racing stripes


----------



## Jcepe55

...


----------



## darklight111




----------



## umarrajs

Back to home base:


----------



## BillyTheKidd

On a JB Champion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

BillyTheKidd said:


> On a JB Champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a sweet look for Speedy. How big is your wrist and how does the JB wear on it? I have a 7.5ish wrist and I always worried it would seem small on my and so I have not wanted to lay down the cash for one.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

BrooklineWatch said:


> Such a sweet look for Speedy. How big is your wrist and how does the JB wear on it? I have a 7.5ish wrist and I always worried it would seem small on my and so I have not wanted to lay down the cash for one.


I have smaller girlier wrists so it wears perfectly. I'm not sure how it wears on a bigger wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftzprfctly




----------



## sirlordcomic

New addition to the family.



















Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Ftzprfctly said:


> View attachment 10934762


I'm new to speedies, so, what's the difference between these two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftzprfctly

JRMARTINS said:


> I'm new to speedies, so, what's the difference between these two?
> 
> Hi. The one on the left is a '78 era with the 861 caliber movement and the right is '67 era with the 321 caliber movement. A great reference site is speedmaster101.com.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rambo4hire

I am new to the club with my Speedmaster 4.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Here's my application to the Speedmaster Club. So glad to finally be a part of this cool family.

Speedmaster Coaxial Chronograph with date window and 44.25mm case.

Here is the formal portrait, followed by some wrist shots.


----------



## Proco2020

What size case?


----------



## javadave61

Proco2020 said:


> What size case?


If you're referring to my Speedmaster Coaxial, it's a 44mm case. Though it wears more like a 42. I have 43mm dive watches that feel much larger.


----------



## Proco2020

Yes sorry. I didn't know the case sizes went so large until I googled. 

I have a Speedie Pro and sometimes think I should have got a reduced (which I almost bought instead) as I now like a smaller watch.

My largest watches are all 42mm and I think I go down as small as a 34mm.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Ftzprfctly said:


> JRMARTINS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to speedies, so, what's the difference between these two?
> 
> Hi. The one on the left is a '78 era with the 861 caliber movement and the right is '67 era with the 321 caliber movement. A great reference site is speedmaster101.com.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, will check it out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## soaking.fused

rambo4hire said:


> I am new to the club with my Speedmaster 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a real stunner. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the 4.5.


----------



## Scottro

just picked up on Monday, couldn't be happier. This is my first Omega, and something I've had my eye on for a while, so I am stoked!
man, that hesalite is amazing!


----------



## stone_gossard

had 2 omega, seamaster 2220.80 and speedie 357050. sold one and this left as keeper.


----------



## adamk77

I just received it today!

I am cheap. One day I went out and saw a friend who lives from paycheck to paycheck with a Rolex on his wrist. I came home and started shopping for luxury watches, but my mind just could not rationalize spending all that money. For two weeks, I was indecisively adding and removing the watch from an online shopping cart. Then I went into work and had such a stressful day that I wanted to jump off a building. I started asking myself, "What's the point of all this? Why can't I just treat myself to a nice watch and have a little fun? I could die tomorrow and all of this would be for naught." I came home and added and removed the watch a few more times, closed my eyes, then hit the order button. I received the watch today. I am so happy. I made the right decision!


----------



## Titan II

adamk77 said:


> I just received it today!
> 
> I am cheap. One day I went out and saw a friend who lives from paycheck to paycheck with a Rolex on his wrist. I came home and started shopping for luxury watches, but my mind just could not rationalize spending all that money. For two weeks, I was indecisively adding and removing the watch from an online shopping cart. Then I went into work and had such a stressful day that I wanted to jump off a building. I started asking myself, "What's the point of all this? Why can't I just treat myself to a nice watch and have a little fun? I could die tomorrow and all of this would be for naught." I came home and added and removed the watch a few more times, closed my eyes, then hit the order button. I received the watch today. I am so happy. I made the right decision!
> 
> View attachment 10989850


"Why can't I treat myself to a nice watch and have a little fun?" .....My friend, you just got yourself into a whole lot of trouble. There's a saying around here, and it goes kinda like this..."Your first Omega is never your last". I think you're in for a whole lot of fun.

Seriously though. Congrats on your Speedy!! It's an amazing watch, and you're going to love it. Enjoy it in the best of health!

Rene

Good call on acquiring the deployant. You're going to become a strap junkie as well


----------



## mikekilo725

Congrats. Wear it long and often. Waiting on the FedEx man to deliver mine. I've had the reduced for 18 years, wedding present which started me down the watch road, and after buying a selling several watch s that just didn't feel right, finally gave into the siren's song of the Speedy Professional. Now what to tell the wife when she notices I have two watches that are very similar? Anybody think the Jedi mind trick will work?


----------



## adamk77

Titan II said:


> "Why can't I treat myself to a nice watch and have a little fun?" .....My friend, you just got yourself into a whole lot of trouble. There's a saying around here, and it goes kinda like this..."Your first Omega is never your last". I think you're in for a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Seriously though. Congrats on your Speedy!! It's an amazing watch, and you're going to love it. Enjoy it in the best of health!
> 
> Rene
> 
> Good call on acquiring the deployant. You're going to become a strap junkie as well


LOL much thanks! I'm well on my way there. I've already purchased 2 straps


----------



## grayhulk

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk




----------



## rockin'ron

Charcoal Vintage Suede Strap on my Speedy!!!


----------



## hedet




----------



## anaplian

hedet said:


>


Nice! Is that an OEM strap?


----------



## masterClock

#speedytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

anaplian said:


> Nice! Is that an OEM strap?


No flucco cordovan in whisky. Like $40 on eBay


----------



## Kieranrd

My new Speedy(and first Omega) on a Hirsch Lucca brown Tuscan leather strap. Stoked to finally get it!!!!


----------



## JWNY

wishing all a nice weekend


----------



## Portland

A little local flavor and some hesalite on a rainy Portland day.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

sun-shiny mountain day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Out for a drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -DOOMED-

This is my most recent acquisition Speedy Reduced 3510.50. I'd still like a Speedy Pro and a Mk2, but I'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## G35driver

All awesome. Can't wait for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

-DOOMED- said:


> This is my most recent acquisition Speedy Reduced 3510.50. I'd still like a Speedy Pro and a Mk2, but I'll have to wait a bit.


Enjoy, I have been wearing my Speedy reduced for 18 years and recently put it on a leather band to wear as my dress watch and only recently, last week, picked up a Speedy Professional, just waiting on delivery of that one.


----------



## eresaru

Guys, do you think +5s/d (+20secs over 4 days, about 20 hours on wrist, rest in box) accuracy is normal/acceptable for a brand new 9300 movement speedy?


----------



## umarrajs

Back with the Mother-ship:


----------



## Karlisnet

Dark time


----------



## mjtaven01




----------



## Scottro

my first time joining in on speedy tuesday


----------



## Copeau

IMG_1935.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## 15minprior




----------



## Rommel S

Here's my 1 week old Speedy..


----------



## phu




----------



## coelacanth

Checking in with my very first Omega: Speedy CK2998 LE.



















Thank you Rob and the Topper team to make this happen.


----------



## darklight111

Before :


----------



## mountain runner

Some warmer weather is making it feel like springtime. Still a ton of snow up high, but today's excursion was at lower elevations and mostly snow-free.


----------



## a to the k

Only indoor-speedmastering...


----------



## Leonine

Let's keep em coming


----------



## Portland




----------



## darklight111

Speedy on Colareb strap


----------



## fpwind

Panda and blue sky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oris65

Just got my first Omega (as well as chrono) and it's Speedy with Chocolate Dial.


----------



## coelacanth

CK2998 on leather NATO.


----------



## Davetay

oris65 said:


> Just got my first Omega (as well as chrono) and it's Speedy with Chocolate Dial.
> View attachment 11171978


Congrats! Mine said hi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Very nice! :-!

I had a chance of one of those BNIB for 60%+ of*f* MSRP last year, but didn't go for it. I regret letting it pass now as I'd like to use that model as a base for a custom mod:

• orange chrono hands x 3 and white hour/minute hands (w/black base) + white constant seconds; decimal bezel...

OR

• orange hour/minute/constant second hands; white chrono hands x 3; decimal bezel

Was never interested in mods before, but have really come round to the idea just recently...


----------



## fatalelement

Taken yesterday, but the sentiment still applies. 145.022 with the original 1171










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

fatalelement said:


> Taken yesterday, but the sentiment still applies. 145.022 with the original 1171


Given the snow we had here yesterday, Speedy Tuesday was a total miss for me, so I appreciate the contribution.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Finally... a member of this elite club...:


----------



## geauxtigers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jroam82

How nice is hesalite in the sun?


----------



## sun_devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

























René


----------



## roseskunk

Here's mine! Probably my favorite watch...


----------



## crhempel




----------



## mikekilo725

crhempel said:


> View attachment 11207186


Very nice. Whose mesh is that?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

mikekilo725 said:


> Very nice. Whose mesh is that?


His... I'm guessing...


----------



## mikekilo725

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> His... I'm guessing...


LOL. I needed that today


----------



## DantonIzzo

Just joined the club!


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## 4counters

Advert from The Daily Telegraph in the UK.


----------



## fpwind

jroam82 said:


> View attachment 11193682
> 
> 
> How nice is hesalite in the sun?


There is something very special about hesalite!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## fpwind

Trying out a new strap today.... and managing my green too!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

On the road again...
10 hours on the nose yesterday got us from SC to Louisiana. On to Houston!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund

RocketHurricane said:


> Thanks for sharing the parts photo. Did you have to give Omega specific instructions to save your original parts?
> 
> I've got a pre-moon also with 321 caliber movement, original dial and dot over 90 bezel. I've had it for about 3 years and should get it serviced but I don't want the dial, crystal bezel or hands replaced.


Yes ... I requested return of my original parts. Omega returned all of my replaced parts including gaskets.

Here is a photo of my original dial.

Thanks.


----------



## Triggers Broom

I hope this automatic still counts.


----------



## ctarshus

mannal said:


> Put on the strap. Very happy with the combo.
> 
> View attachment 10305802
> 
> 
> View attachment 10305810
> 
> 
> View attachment 10305834


Great looking OEM strap! Would you be willing to post a few detailed shots of the lining and edges? I'm attempting to replicate it for my 3576.50 with a Camille Fournet custom order but I've been struggling to find detailed shots. Thanks!


----------



## mannal

ctarshus said:


> Great looking OEM strap! Would you be willing to post a few detailed shots of the lining and edges? I'm attempting to replicate it for my 3576.50 with a Camille Fournet custom order but I've been struggling to find detailed shots. Thanks!


Here you go. Mine is a short with a 16mm tapper.


----------



## ar7iste

I just retrieved my newly modded Speedy last weekend and I'm really digging the unique look:


----------



## Sharksmile

My resurrected Speedy


----------



## Travelller

From last Tuesday...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

4counters said:


> Advert from The Daily Telegraph in the UK.


There's mine... bottom row, 4th from the right! Omega should make a poster of this... do they?!


----------



## ctarshus

mannal said:


> Here you go. Mine is a short with a 16mm tapper.
> 
> View attachment 11237722
> 
> 
> View attachment 11237738
> 
> 
> View attachment 11237746
> 
> 
> View attachment 11237754
> 
> 
> View attachment 11237762


Excellent, thank you mannal for the very quick and helpful reply!


----------



## coelacanth

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> There's mine... bottom row, 4th from the right! Omega should make a poster of this... do they?!


They did. 

At Topper.


----------



## RocketHurricane

coelacanth said:


> They did.
> 
> At Topper.


I'd like to find a PDF of that poster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> There's mine... bottom row, 4th from the right! Omega should make a poster of this... do they?!


I wonder if anyone has collected the full set?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zalhera

Hello, new member here. The reduced still counts as a membership card to the club right?


----------



## Titan II

zalhera said:


> Hello, new member here. The reduced still counts as a membership card to the club right?


Welcome!! And congrats on your new Speedy.

René


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -DOOMED-

Joined the Professional team yesterday:


----------



## jroam82

What's the strap and clasp here dsquared24 ?

Thanks.


----------



## dsquared24

jroam82 said:


> What's the strap and clasp here dsquared24 ?
> 
> Thanks.


Silver snoopy award black cordura - CWZ003436

Brushed "shield" or "trident" deployant clasp - 94521883

Let me know if you have any other questions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MuckyMark

dsquared24 said:


> Silver snoopy award black cordura - CWZ003436
> 
> Brushed "shield" or "trident" deployant clasp - 94521883
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could we see some more photos of the clasp open and closed?

Thanks


----------



## dsquared24

MuckyMark said:


> Could we see some more photos of the clasp open and closed?
> 
> Thanks


Does this help?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I had one late last year, but it was getting due to a service and so I sold it but now I'm thinking I will buy a new one with the huge suitcase box

Speedy is just an awesome watch
never understood what all the hype was about until I got one


----------



## coelacanth

Playing with more NATOs. Worn brown leather this time.


----------



## MuckyMark

Dsquared24

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Dontcha hate it when your watch just can't take a bad picture...??


----------



## stockae92

Speedmaster can do lume shot too


----------



## omnix

Speedy in paradise!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Omega Speedmaster reduced 3510.50_ with new suede shoes!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

beeman101 said:


> Omega Speedmaster reduced 3510.50_ with new suede shoes!
> 
> View attachment 11281842


Nice! What Strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Same watch, different strap.
I'm still stuck in the "staring at it all day" period.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Yesterday I was at an event after hours at the Johnson Space Center in Houston, Texas, and saw the biggest Speedy I have ever seen:









Of course I needed a pic with mine:









And you can even touch a piece of the moon:









Those of you fellow Speedmaster fans should visit the museum! Definitely tugs on the heartstrings of space nerds and watch lovers alike.


----------



## duc

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Yesterday I was at an event after hours at the Johnson Space Center in Houston, Texas, and saw the biggest Speedy I have ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I needed a pic with mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can even touch a piece of the moon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you fellow Speedmaster fans should visit the museum! Definitely tugs on the heartstrings of space nerds and watch lovers alike.


That exhibit looks almost like a blasted or Titanium case. Either would be an interesting option. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sportura

All the hype about the 60th reminded me to give my 1998 throwback 1957 Speedmaster Replica a little wrist time.


----------



## DocJekl

sportura said:


> All the hype about the 60th reminded me to give my 1998 throwback 1957 Speedmaster Replica a little wrist time.


Looks like a genuine Omega to me. Nice.

(j/k, we tend to think of the word replica as meaning fake, and reproduction as the work to describe an official remake or homage)


----------



## Walshspw

Almost a decade later - finally got the watch that started it all for me (also, have bracelet inbound). Couldn't be happier, what a beauty


----------



## Cleef

Moonwatch


----------



## andrejb

Just got this today! It's not a moonwatch but I love it! Been wanting a speedy for a long long time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmreMusovi

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## mikekilo725

Finally picked up my Speedy Reduced's Big Brother over the weekend and tried it on once before installing the micro-adjustable clasp. Now I can join twice and can comfortably say I have all the various dress needs covered, i.e. one to wear with a suit and the other for any other time.


----------



## climbsmountains86

My first speedy Tuesdat! Picked this bad boy up yesterday at a price that was to good to refuse. Love it!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyangkid

Really liking the look of this from the newly announced 38mm range, perfect size for me too.

Anyone have any ideas about availability and pricing?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

MuckyMark said:


> Dsquared24
> 
> Thanks for the pictures


You're welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkya

climbsmountains86 said:


> My first speedy Tuesdat! Picked this bad boy up yesterday at a price that was to good to refuse. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's the speed master reduced, if I'm not mistaken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86

Funkya said:


> That's the speed master reduced, if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

This one's for Speedy Tuesday.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2093.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## darklight111




----------



## mountain runner

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## SJMuller

Just went thru the attic in my parents' house and found this - the coin, not the Speedy.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Leonine

That is a hot strap. Can I ask what it is?



mountain runner said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 11332010


----------



## mountain runner

Hadley-Roma cordura from Holdben's. I love them. I have three colors.



Leonine said:


> That is a hot strap. Can I ask what it is?


----------



## pianomankd

mountain runner said:


> Hadley-Roma cordura from Holdben's. I love them. I have three colors.


Awesome - your picture just sent me online and I just purchased an olive green one for my SMP. Can't wait to slap it on!!!!


----------



## andygog

NOS tropic rubber









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

mountain runner said:


> Hadley-Roma cordura from Holdben's. I love them. I have three colors.


Boom. The Olive Green just arrived to me today and I love it! Thanks for posting the great photo, no regrets here!


----------



## mountain runner

Looks great! I love that green.



pianomankd said:


> Boom. The Olive Green just arrived to me today and I love it! Thanks for posting the great photo, no regrets here!
> View attachment 11357186


----------



## sportura

sportura said:


> All the hype about the 60th reminded me to give my 1998 throwback 1957 Speedmaster Replica a little wrist time.





DocJekl said:


> Looks like a genuine Omega to me. Nice.
> 
> (j/k, we tend to think of the word replica as meaning fake, and reproduction as the work to describe an official remake or homage)


Yeah, back in 1997 Omega themselves referred to this watch as the "1957 Replica" which is why it's still described that way to this day.

Agreed, it's a bad Swiss translation of what they probably intended "reproduction". Either way, I'm selling it, I put a deposit on the 60th Anniversary CK2915 so this beauty would be rendered redundant.


----------



## Cleef

Speedy O'Clock Bar


----------



## Copeau

20170331_162006099_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## hun23




----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

hun23 said:


>


I miss this guy. Hope you're enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djsizzy

Posted this in the main forum a couple of days ago, but can leave it here too


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## hun23

You bet I am...


----------



## duc

Headed to Houston this week. As creds go, this should work:


----------



## Palmettoman

Is it ok to post a speedy on a Wednesday instead of Tuesday? (Mine came with a built-in light!) hehe


----------



## DocJekl

sportura said:


> Yeah, back in 1997 Omega themselves referred to this watch as the "1957 Replica" which is why it's still described that way to this day.
> 
> Agreed, it's a bad Swiss translation of what they probably intended "reproduction". Either way, I'm selling it, I put a deposit on the 60th Anniversary CK2915 so this beauty would be rendered redundant.


I actually like your watch more than the new ones that would wear too small on my wrist. Too bad I'm not in the market for a watch right now, as I now owe $3,600 in fed Taxes and still have 2 kids in college. (when we refinanced our house late 2015 we forgot to withhold extra money in 2016 for the interest that we didn't pay and write-off anymore)


----------



## mountain runner

Anyone else seen this great print? My order has been delivered...and I love it! It's 8x10 and I put it in a black frame I had at home and hung it above my watch box.
https://www.calmtheham.com/collections/ahistoryoftime/products/speedmaster?variant=1909867073

Here's a screen grab from their website. (many other iconic watches available too)


----------



## mountain runner

Some rain, some snow, and some sun on today's hike in the mountains.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## kimchee

My first Omega! Speedmaster Racing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## 15minprior

3750.50 today.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## nicon




----------



## eresaru

My beautiful new (to me) hesalite sandwich. The second speedmaster in my collection!


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2198.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

MuckyMark said:


>


Loving that background... ! !


----------



## matthew P

New heuerville Moonrock strap arrived and went straight into rotation. Speedy continues to impress me with its good looks on leather and canvas of all colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

Naked speedy.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr
image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Kanewu

My AT 8500 with OEM strap.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I am very glad to be in that club!


----------



## NiceWatchMr

Hi all! I'm new to this thread but fortunate to be a member!


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Loving that background... ! !


How are you liking that new Speedy Moonphase Master Chronometer? It's high on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I joined the club courtesy of my amazing wife. She gave me a new Speedmaster Professional Hesalite as my wedding gift and I wore it for our wedding and also took it on our honeymoon. It's an amazing watch and you could say I'm over the moon about it from my wife.

Here is a pic from the honeymoon.


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## pianomankd

Up at the Cape for the Easter weekend and am chilling out back with my Speedy and a nice IPA.


----------



## chrisboulas




----------



## soaking.fused

eresaru said:


> My beautiful new (to me) hesalite sandwich. The second speedmaster in my collection!
> View attachment 11502714


Looks killer. Congrats!


----------



## soaking.fused

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I joined the club courtesy of my amazing wife. She gave me a new Speedmaster Professional Hesalite as my wedding gift and I wore it for our wedding and also took it on our honeymoon. It's an amazing watch and you could say I'm over the moon about it from my wife.
> 
> Here is a pic from the honeymoon.
> 
> View attachment 11539186


Fancy how you've captured the light here. Dig!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

masterClock said:


> How are you liking that new Speedy Moonphase Master Chronometer? It's high on my list.


Are you kidding me?? Beg, borrow or steal to pick this baby up! Sell a few watches... whatever it takes...


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## fatmanontwowheels




----------



## varvn

Never gets old. What a classy watch!


----------



## oris65




----------



## Copple

Trying the Mark II on a new strap -








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Classic:


----------



## Leonine

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Are you kidding me?? Beg, borrow or steal to pick this baby up! Sell a few watches... whatever it takes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOE]
> 
> This thing looks like a dream!


----------



## HoytClagwell

After lurking for a couple of years I think this watch is worthy of a first post. Happy to finally be a member of the club!


----------



## soaking.fused

HoytClagwell said:


> After lurking for a couple of years I think this watch is worthy of a first post. Happy to finally be a member of the club!


I'll say. This looks awesome. Thanks for sharing it and here's hoping there's more wrist shots of!


----------



## Caye




----------



## varvn

Good morning fellas!! Say hello to my little friend


----------



## raquinus

Fake 2998-4 at Sotheby's !! 
Anyone aware of this?

The dial comes from a 105.003, and the T's have been covered with black paint. They forgot there is a lot of differences between a 2998 and 105.003 dial... for example the length of the minute track. http://www.sothebys.com/&#8230;/&#8230;/watches-sale-l17053/lot.117.html


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## jocelynchoo

I should have post here earlier and I'm proud to be a member of this club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Exploring trails in Zion NP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

When it catches the light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47

As of today, I'm IN!


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## fskywalker

Moonphase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blakerad

On marine nationale. Super comfortable!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Moon Landing?


----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

All the recent pics showing some lume inspired me....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

I'm now part of the club.

My new (to me) Omega Speedmaster 3513.51. My understanding is this is a LE for the Japanese Market, inside is Omega's 1152 with a BPM of 28,800. Obviously the base is the ETA 7750. I'm going to post a write up on it when I get time with more pictures.


----------



## pianomankd

Cool good luck with it!


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

I love the hesalite in the sun.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

*This is myMoonwatch. There are many like it, but this one is mine.*


----------



## BomberMonkey




----------



## omnix

Been enjoying my Speedy on its new, adjustable clasp! Seen here with my dad's new Aquaracer. It's his first mechanical watch and it took some convincing on my part before he pulled the trigger but he's one happy camper now 

And a picture of the clasp of course.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

New strap!


----------



## wuyangkid

ar7iste said:


> New strap!


That dial is stunning

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

wuyangkid said:


> That dial is stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

And the picture really doesn't do it justice, the dial is a bit darker in real life and has a sun-brushed pattern to it, and it looks like there is more depth with the white sub dials than on the original black dial Speedy Pro, which is emphasized by the texture on said sub dials.


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## fordy964

Loving my new Speedy Tin Tin :-!


----------



## Warren 1

Just wondering why your clasp doesn't say Speedmaster Professional on it.


----------



## fpwind

Friday speedy shot!









Instagram @fpwind


----------



## omnix

Warren 1 said:


> Just wondering why your clasp doesn't say Speedmaster Professional on it.


It's a clasp from the Seamaster 300. It's then fitted to the speedy bracelet using PO links. Totally worth the cost.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## STR8BYT

Great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyangkid

ar7iste said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And the picture really doesn't do it justice, the dial is a bit darker in real life and has a sun-brushed pattern to it, and it looks like there is more depth with the white sub dials than on the original black dial Speedy Pro, which is emphasized by the texture on said sub dials.


It is absolutely beautiful. Which speedmaster is this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Wow such a nice piece!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Looks great on a Nato!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

This is in such good condition!


----------



## oso2276

Joining with Speedmaster 125









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

3513.51


----------



## Drudge

I tried to get a little artsy fartsy


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Trying on my friend's Speedmaster:


----------



## rockmastermike

Turning "one day" into Day One - Speedmaster Mark II


----------



## Gilthoniel

Loving mine on the nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

pianomankd said:


> View attachment 11713418


As good as it gets!   Here's mine on 1479 vintage bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Reza

Mine on a brown leather strap.


----------



## hedet

I decided to sell my speedy, but this pic I took for the sale is giving me second thoughts :/


----------



## Drudge




----------



## soaking.fused

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Trying on my friend's Speedmaster:


Great fit. Looks nice.


----------



## DougFNJ

New member to the club b-)


----------



## DoctorWolf

DougFNJ said:


> New member to the club b-)


Congrats on your speedy. You really captured the depth of the subdials on the first photos. Nice!


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2469.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

DougFNJ said:


> New member to the club b-)


Congrats from me as well and yer wearing it on the "correct" wrist.

Here's mine on the correct wrist...:


----------



## DougFNJ

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Congrats from me as well and yer wearing it on the "correct" wrist.
> 
> Here's mine on the correct wrist...:


Nice shot....is there any other wrist to wear it on? 

Is there a membership card to this club?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

Happy Speedy Tuesday guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

DougFNJ said:


> Nice shot....is there any other wrist to wear it on?
> 
> Is there a membership card to this club?


Thank you. No, maybe we should start something.


----------



## Warren 1

Interesting shot. How did you illuminate the Omega logo that way.


----------



## oso2276

My other speedmaster 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Speedy on the deck of the USS Hornet. The Hornet was tasked with retrieving the Apollo 11 and 12 modules! Buzz and Neil's first steps back on earth were onboard the Hornet.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Gilthoniel

Warren 1 said:


> Interesting shot. How did you illuminate the Omega logo that way.


I assume you are referring to my photo?

I just used the overhead light to shine over the logo and then reduced the exposure to get the embossed logo in focus.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Gilthoniel said:


> I assume you are referring to my photo?
> 
> I just used the overhead light to shine over the logo and then reduced the exposure to get the embossed logo in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24




----------



## Ssunnylee24

Speedmaster FOIS on shell cordovan.


----------



## matthew P

Speedy pro- heuerville moonrock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BomberMonkey

On a PhenomeNato Admiralty Grey


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tornadobox

I joined the club yesterday!


----------



## kplam

Just got this new Molequin strap for my Speedy.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

tornadobox said:


> I joined the club yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 11853354


Welcome aboard!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyenngocpham

My Speedmaster Japan Edition says hi


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## bubbaxb

Just got mine in yesterday, put it on a vintage 1967 magazine ad I have for its grand daddy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

tuyenngocpham said:


> My Speedmaster Japan Edition says hi
> 
> View attachment 11862362
> View attachment 11862370
> View attachment 11862378


Wow to the background AND to the stunning blue Speedmaster. Well done.


----------



## soaking.fused

kplam said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## Huttfuzz

Speedy 57. Incredible watch.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Just some I recently saw at the boutique.

While getting my speedmaster squared away.










My speedmaster (modded), pre a good cleaning and new clasp but on at the boutique later in the day, which they did not mind swapping clasp on, might take it to a tech event later in may and see what they say when they look at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## oris65

It's chocolate Speedy kind of day.


----------



## Nwing2020

Hoping I can get my Member card!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Got an extra keeper for the moonrock strap from heuerville..... fits perfect now and no longer feels like it's between holes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Speedy


----------



## tuyenngocpham

soaking.fused said:


> Wow to the background AND to the stunning blue Speedmaster. Well done.


Thank you very much. The second pic is the scenery of terrace rice fields in Sapa. And the last pic was taken in one of my many trips to Halong bay, Vietnam. Of course the Speedy makes everything much better


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Just picked up the canvas and leather strap from hodinkee and I'm digging it!


----------



## wristplug

Just picked up a DSOTM, been watching the market for 18 months.


----------



## ac921ol

So I tried on a snoopy at the omega event yesterday.

Very nice, but something about it just didn't have me fall in love with it, maybe more wrist time, but I will say the lume is amazing, I do love how the snoopy lights.










Thanks to the member for letting me try it on.

Another I tried on, and wow are the thick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Another baby of mine. Gone but never forgotten!


----------



## MaxIcon

Sapphire Sandwich on a Hirsch Lucca strap!


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Cruising with the Speedy reduced while listening to smashing pumpkins 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

ac921ol said:


> So I tried on a snoopy at the omega event yesterday.
> 
> Very nice, but something about it just didn't have me fall in love with it, maybe more wrist time, but I will say the lume is amazing, I do love how the snoopy lights.


Snoopy is love. Snoopy is life.


----------



## Ragna

Im happy to be part of this club!

Putting my little munchkin into action today !


----------



## eresaru

MaxIcon said:


> Sapphire Sandwich on a Hirsch Lucca strap!
> 
> View attachment 11946362
> 
> 
> View attachment 11946354


Mate this is a beautiful strap and a very fitting combination. Very nice indeed!


----------



## mountain runner

Mountain day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Matt68uk




----------



## matthew P

Summer time...... leather off, canvas on. 
Been three years, still loving this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Loving the 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

New strap for summer!
Midnight blue leather with white accents.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## masterClock

Marked #SpeedyTuesday yesterday with a new acquisition! My wife bought this for me to celebrate our 25th. Been drooling over this one for a year. Now she's mine. 

I'll admit I was a bit concerned about the size as I read about it but that fell away the minute it was on my wrist. Fits perfectly. What a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Great way to celebrate an anniversary.


----------



## masbret

mr_october said:


> View attachment 11964690


Is there a Speedy hidden in the photos? 😁

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster 20 anniversary. Of all commemorative editions, I think this is probably the most boring one. The only difference from a regular one is the engraving on the side 🤔









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Allow me another quick iPhone shot while sitting at a light. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imarx

FOIS


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Warren 1

And the fluff


oso2276 said:


> Speedmaster 20 anniversary. Of all commemorative editions, I think this is probably the most boring one. The only difference from a regular one is the engraving on the side 樂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


And the fluff on the crystal is a nice touch also


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Took some shots with the xpro2.

Hope you guys enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

Saturday drive.. trying the oem rubber


----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## soaking.fused

Moonphase


----------



## chuynh1109

Just joined the club yesterday! Traded my SMP300 and some cash for this beauty









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

3 amigos









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BomberMonkey




----------



## masterClock

matthew P said:


> Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


What strap is that? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

This beauty hasn't left my wrist in the week since I got it. Took my macro lens out and got some shots today with some window light. The black dial can show it gently brushed texture or look almost glossy depending on how the light hits it.

This is my first Master Chronometer. The accuracy of METAS is to be believed. Hasn't gotten 1 second off since I received it - still dead on.

Happy #SpeedyTuesday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

masterClock said:


> This beauty hasn't left my wrist in the week since I got it. Took my macro lens out and got some shots today with some window light. The accuracy of METAS is to be believed. Hasn't gotten 1 second off since I received it - still dead on.
> Happy #SpeedyTuesday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These pics are STUNNING

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

chuynh1109 said:


> These pics are STUNNING
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

masterClock said:


> What strap is that? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jabba straps.... custom Swiss military antique canvas. , bought it for another watch, ended up preferring it for the speedy in summer. 
Well worth the wait

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## Buchmann69

✌

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## masterClock

Buchmann69 said:


> ✌
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Where did you get that shirt??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz

Took these shots a few days ago. Speedy '57. Both straps are custom made by Aaron Bespoke. First one is a Black Canvas w/ patina stitching, second and third are Sand color Suede Ostrich w/ minimal black stitching. I'm very pleased.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Buchmann69 said:


> ✌
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Should've put the watch on upside-down...


----------



## soaking.fused

masterClock said:


> Where did you get that shirt??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This


----------



## bloodypoppy

Speedy Schumacher (my friends call it Speedy PN)


----------



## raja_3012

bloodypoppy said:


> Speedy Schumacher (my friends call it Speedy PN)
> 
> View attachment 12053322


Very cool watch but you know what is more cool? You have friends who can appreciate watches.


----------



## bloodypoppy

raja_3012 said:


> Very cool watch but you know what is more cool? You have friends who can appreciate watches.


You're right. Thanks!


----------



## Buchmann69

masterClock said:


> Where did you get that shirt??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay 
seller: spazzcomusa

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## matthew1938

masterClock said:


> This beauty hasn't left my wrist in the week since I got it. Took my macro lens out and got some shots today with some window light. The black dial can show it gently brushed texture or look almost glossy depending on how the light hits it.
> 
> This is my first Master Chronometer. The accuracy of METAS is to be believed. Hasn't gotten 1 second off since I received it - still dead on.
> 
> Happy #SpeedyTuesday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial has such attention to detail, such quality, i really really like that watch! Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## masterClock

My 1 week old Omega Speedmaster Moonphase Co-Axial Master Chronometer. Hard to explain how great this timepiece is.

It's just so right for this Omega Speedy fan.


----------



## Bubinskiy

just wanted to share my favourite watch and one of my favourite places on Earth in one shot 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

mitadoc said:


>


If you dont mind, which strap is that? Looks nice!


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

I have some building to do this summer. I'm sure I'm not the only one...


----------



## cpl

Watch nerd T shirt 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

rothko said:


> I have some building to do this summer. I'm sure I'm not the only one...
> View attachment 12070346


So jealous. I've been dropping heavy hints about the LEGO Saturn V for Father's Day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Had to post celebrating the first full moon with my new Speedy Moonphase!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2782.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Matt68uk




----------



## mxdla

Speedy Triple Date 3523.30


----------



## chuynh1109

Matt68uk said:


>


That's a gorgeous strap, which is it?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefman

Not sure, might be my first post here. Hello everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

Stefman said:


> Not sure, might be my first post here. Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous photo

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenblinker

My new speedy says hi


----------



## cpl

69 pre-moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

chuynh1109 said:


> That's a gorgeous strap, which is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I'm not getting notifications from my forum manager, the Strap was purchased from Pav Straps, I'm really impressed with quality and comfort!

Matt


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

My -69 Speedy, fully Omega serviced, so should work fine for the next ten years. On orginal bracelet and aftermarket alligator:


----------



## Ignaciob

Received my first Speedy last night, had it sized by a local jeweler this morning, and driving back to work. Boy, the Swiss know how to make a nice looking and functional watch. 

Debated and debated with myself about what specific mode to pursue and decided the era when I was born closest to the Apollo 7 mission 145.012 reference. But I'm not quite foolhardy enough to go find and buy a vintage one so I went with a 311.30.42.30.01.006. Same basic theme, but I do like modern sapphire crystals and wanted to show uninitiated friends the workings going on in this mechanical wonder of a tool.

I was a little surprised at the size....it wears a bit smaller than I expected. I had tried on a co-axial 44.5mm at a boutique 6 months ago, but after an hour of wearing....I'm loving it! 

My next nicest watch is now my Seiko Shogun. We'll see who get wrist time as the honeymoon goes on. I can also imagine a padded black leather strap in my future.


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## bubbaxb

Finally got the omega NASA Velcro strap to fit right. I thought it was going to have to stay in the presentation box. Ready for the moon now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Ignaciob said:


> Received my first Speedy last night, had it sized by a local jeweler this morning, and driving back to work. Boy, the Swiss know how to make a nice looking and functional watch.
> 
> Debated and debated with myself about what specific mode to pursue and decided the era when I was born closest to the Apollo 7 mission 145.012 reference. But I'm not quite foolhardy enough to go find and buy a vintage one so I went with a 311.30.42.30.01.006. Same basic theme, but I do like modern sapphire crystals and wanted to show uninitiated friends the workings going on in this mechanical wonder of a tool.
> 
> I was a little surprised at the size....it wears a bit smaller than I expected. I had tried on a co-axial 44.5mm at a boutique 6 months ago, but after an hour of wearing....I'm loving it!
> 
> My next nicest watch is now my Seiko Shogun. We'll see who get wrist time as the honeymoon goes on. I can also imagine a padded black leather strap in my future.


I find it pretty funny how us first timer Speedy owners wax on poetic about our new watches:


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ar7iste

Back on bracelet.

I'm thinking of going back to the original black dial and white hands. It has gained in beauty what it has lost in versatility with the blue reversed panda dial. I'm unsure of what I should do though, what do you all think?


All the best,
A.


----------



## masterClock

New Speedy Moonphase getting a ton of wrist time. So good. 
(Admittedly from the 21st - forgot to post!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

If the blue moonphase came in at 42mm it would be my absolute grail. Unfortunately my speedy pro is already the biggest I can pull off. This watch is absolutely spectacular but at this price I guess it's a good thing I couldn't wear it.


----------



## JWNY

%5BURL=http://s98.photobucket.com/user/jwnysg/media/IMG_7710_zps9igfxyge.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l241/jwnysg/IMG_7710_zps9igfxyge.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D

good moaning friends


----------



## omnix

Here's my Speedy inside the space shuttle trainer used by all the astronauts that flew on one! Super cool piece of history. Wonder how many astronauts wore Speedmasters inside this or the actual shuttles.

Also, one of the guys on the tour with me was wearing a Speedy reduced which was cool. I sadly didn't get enough pictures...I was too busy taking it all in.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

masterClock said:


> New Speedy Moonphase getting a ton of wrist time. So good.
> (Admittedly from the 21st - forgot to post!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful! I was fortunate to try one on at my local OB. I was surprised at how much smaller it seemed to wear given it's size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtrack

Hi, I'm a new member to watchuseek and saw your thread and thought I would show you

my first and only Omega. It is a 1967 145.012 with the 1039 bracelet which I bought new in Germany in 1968.


----------



## mvilla

So, is the Speedy reduced also welcome in here?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## pop4




----------



## up1911fan

Took this pic of the display outside the OB today.


----------



## up1911fan

Took this pic of the display outside the OB today.

View attachment 12270090


----------



## pop4




----------



## TellingTime




----------



## cpl

SpeedyTuesday









Yin and Yang









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades372

cpl said:


> SpeedyTuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yin and Yang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, very nice my friend!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech

Can someone help me? I'm so lost with speedmasters. What model is this ? Thanks !


----------



## WeWannaLing

absoluteczech said:


> Can someone help me? I'm so lost with speedmasters. What model is this ? Thanks !


That looks like the Fugazi model.


----------



## cpl

absoluteczech said:


> Can someone help me? I'm so lost with speedmasters. What model is this ? Thanks !


The date window and odd looking fonts are a dead giveaway. Especially the date on a Speedy Professional lol.


----------



## WeWannaLing

cpl said:


> The date window and odd looking fonts are a dead giveaway. Especially the date on a Speedy Professional lol.


And it's got two 60 second subdials and a 24 hr counter. It's a Professional alright...a professional fake.


----------



## absoluteczech

lol thanks guys. So there's no real speedmaster pro with a date window like that ?


----------



## WeWannaLing

absoluteczech said:


> lol thanks guys. So there's no real speedmaster pro with a date window like that ?


It's not just the date window that's wrong. If you understand chronographs, there's no reason for two 60-second subdials (as the 60 second subdial is used as the constant seconds only), and there would be a 12-hr subdial counter, not 24. There is a date on some non-professional Speedmasters, but not at that position. That's a bad fake. Is that yours?


----------



## absoluteczech

Gotcha. I was browsing the net and saw that and haven't seen a speedmaster with a date window like that before. Hence my question. Thank you all


----------



## aknisely

I joined the club today! My #1 Grail. So proud of myself to be able to achieve this. Absolutely love this piece!


----------



## oso2276

absoluteczech said:


> Gotcha. I was browsing the net and saw that and haven't seen a speedmaster with a date window like that before. Hence my question. Thank you all











This one has a 24hr subidal and date. Very uncommon an kind of difficult to get these days

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Speed1952

Beautiful !


----------



## Stefman

Redtrack said:


> View attachment 12242690
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a new member to watchuseek and saw your thread and thought I would show you
> 
> my first and only Omega. It is a 1967 145.012 with the 1039 bracelet which I bought new in Germany in 1968.


Wow! So nice, first owner and looking great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

cpl said:


> SpeedyTuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yin and Yang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome!

Mine should be coming in this month. Dropped by the local AD yesterday and they informed me that the first batch is coming this month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

TellingTime said:


> View attachment 12270426
> 
> 
> View attachment 12270450


This is super nice. Can't find a decently priced one pre owned though... Not yet at least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

oso2276 said:


> This one has a 24hr subidal and date. Very uncommon an kind of difficult to get these days
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


aka "The Holy Grail" and _very_ difficult to get hold of these days...

https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-speedmaster-376-0822-the-holy-grail/


----------



## omnix

Beautiful sunset evening overlooking the ocean. Oh, and my Speedy of course 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Beautiful sunset in Maui on a funky strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Any reason why the Speedmaster mark 2 isn't as popular as others Speedmasters?


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Not sure what's up with the terrible photo, but I just joined the club! Engagement present from my fiancee. #keeper

Got my new speedy and its absurdly large box.


----------



## urban_alchemist

My daily watch went to Switzerland for rather a long repair/service, so decided to pick up a Speedmaster in the mean-time. It's my first Speedie, and my first Omega, and I'm massively impressed. The size, the mechanism, the details, the solidity - it just feels so _right_

.Had great difficulty deciding between Pro and FOiS - decided on the latter as its smaller case better fitted my wrist. Very happy with my choice...














*Save**Save*​


----------



## machlo




----------



## oso2276

Another one for my old buddy 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

A couple of days ago my speedy went to visit some distant relatives in Hong Kong. 
Very nice little exhibition with a few amazing pieces including the actual FOIS. (I want the reissue now)
Apologies for the crappy pics.


----------



## King_Joe

The perfect couple


----------



## aluo

I just pulled the trigger the other day on a Speedy Pro... I'm pretty excited


----------



## TellingTime

Gilthoniel said:


> This is super nice. Can't find a decently priced one pre owned though... Not yet at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
Nice thing about the xSTOM is it's hard to distinguish between new/used. Now that these have been in the wild for a while with little issues, I see them becoming more popular in the future. Buy used, replace the strap and you have new again.:-!


----------



## soaking.fused

Omega Speedmaster Professional X2
Ref. 3570.50 & 3575.20


----------



## 007_Omega

Officially joined the Speedmaster club today. Cliche but the watch in person is a completely different beauty; pictures and videos don't do it justice. Went with the standard Moonwatch because to me that's THE Speedy. 

I actually think it's the perfect sized watched. It's 42mm on paper but I'd say it fits more like a 41mm and looks great on a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Lou Cox

My daily wear: Speedmaster Triple Date. Looking to get a Speedy Pro next


----------



## Chrono_Man

My SMP on a green HR Alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

Just sold my Speedmaster Pro today and a little part of me died with it. 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

DoctorWolf said:


> A couple of days ago my speedy went to visit some distant relatives in Hong Kong.
> Very nice little exhibition with a few amazing pieces including the actual FOIS. (I want the reissue now)
> Apologies for the crappy pics.
> 
> View attachment 12326421
> 
> View attachment 12326427
> 
> View attachment 12326429


Went there too! Managed to try a prototype of the Alaska Project from the Omega museum.










Also checked out an X-33 that actually went into space!  (here with my own Speedmaster)










Great exhibition!


----------



## DoctorWolf

Kevin6589 said:


> Went there too! Managed to try a prototype of the Alaska Project from the Omega museum.
> 
> Also checked out an X-33 that actually went into space!  (here with my own Speedmaster)
> 
> Great exhibition!


Well, you win... I did not realise trying museum watches was an option!


----------



## Hizami_83

My 1st Omega, SMP, 1 day old. Hesalite version. Boy..it is really awesome in actual. You can't appreciate it till you seen it & try it on. I agree with few comments above, the watch really looks smaller than 42mm.


----------



## ras47

Speedmaster Co-Axial Moonwatch Chronograph, 44.25mm, on the factory leather strap.


----------



## Dalen

my first speedmaster!


----------



## Q-street

I've always liked the look of the Speedmaster. The subdials beautifully proportioned. But, I was always hesitant to pull the trigger because it's a mechanical wind.

At first, automatics were more desirable to me, along with sapphire crystal and open caseback. Not that those are not good now, I just thought it had to have those elements to be a great watch. I didn't think I'd like nato straps as much as leather or bracelets as well. 

That was until I got a Speedy with an Omega nato strap, now I absolutely love everything about this watch and can't find a single thing I don't like about it.

Darn, can't post a pic d/t my post count, but I have a TIN TIN Speedmaster with an Omega Nato Strap, the black one with metal keepers


----------



## Hizami_83

My newest Moonwatch completes my 3rd chronograph watch. Here are the 3 side by side. 3 different brands..3 different heritage..3 different stories. A panda, a reverse panda & a monotone.

***sharp eye out there will realize I attached the Longines Heritage 1973 with the Omega Nato strap. Just giving it a try since the lug width is similar to SMP.


----------



## Vickt222

In love with my new speedy pro. Even been wearing it to sleep to check out the lume. One question I have, do the newer ones have less prominent concentric circles in the subdials? I can't make it out even with the loupe. This is my failed attempt to capture it, though I've seen it faintly on some pictures online...


----------



## King_Joe

Hizami_83 said:


> My newest Moonwatch completes my 3rd chronograph watch. Here are the 3 side by side. 3 different brands..3 different heritage..3 different stories. A panda, a reverse panda & a monotone.
> 
> ***sharp eye out there will realize I attached the Longines Heritage 1973 with the Omega Nato strap. Just giving it a try since the lug width is similar to SMP.


Huge congrats on your addition, and that is quite an amazing collection you've got there.


----------



## King_Joe

Hizami_83 said:


> My 1st Omega, SMP, 1 day old. Hesalite version. Boy..it is really awesome in actual. You can't appreciate it till you seen it & try it on. I agree with few comments above, the watch really looks smaller than 42mm.


Congratulations on getting your speedy, great job choosing the hesalite.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jblaze36wv

My Speedy on a brown Hirsch Duke. I love the lume too.


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

Joined the club with this hesalite speedy about 2 weeks ago. Finally got around to taking a few photos of it over the weekend.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Who do I contact to collect my official membership card?


----------



## TellingTime

I really like it on the vintage strap, but think it will be more of a winter combo for me.


----------



## TellingTime




----------



## mountain runner




----------



## pop4




----------



## Speedsterbob

Vickt222 said:


> In love with my new speedy pro. Even been wearing it to sleep to check out the lume. One question I have, do the newer ones have less prominent concentric circles in the subdials? I can't make it out even with the loupe. This is my failed attempt to capture it, though I've seen it faintly on some pictures online...


Do you mean stepped dial? On my speedy pro I have to look at the dial from a certain angle (rather steep angle) to be able to see the stepped dials...and the light has to come from a steep angle too. Otherwise, it's impossible to see.


----------



## dantan

I purchased my Moonwatch a few weeks ago. 

It still has stepped subdials. 

I agree that they do not appear as prominently as older ones.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Who do I contact to collect my official membership card?


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Good Morning guys! Reduced says hi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Just a question. How water resistant is the speedy ? I know it's rated at 100m. But do any of you take it in the water? Ocean, pool etc?


----------



## mannal

I avoid swimming and showering. I have participated in water battles with my boys, ran-through rainstorms and done dishes while wearing my Speedy Pro. I figured it was not designed for a wet environment since there is no water on the moon 



Dream Killer said:


> Just a question. How water resistant is the speedy ? I know it's rated at 100m. But do any of you take it in the water? Ocean, pool etc?


----------



## WeWannaLing

Dream Killer said:


> Just a question. How water resistant is the speedy ? I know it's rated at 100m. But do any of you take it in the water? Ocean, pool etc?


I thought it was rated to 50m. Did they raise it?


----------



## oris65

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWyd47xAIQ7/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

WeWannaLing said:


> I thought it was rated to 50m. Did they raise it?


The latest Pro 311.30 is indeed 50m water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007_Omega

WeWannaLing said:


> I thought it was rated to 50m. Did they raise it?


It's 50 so that basically means it is designed to withstand some rain and light water from daily activity like washing dishes or your hands. Swimming and showering is not recommended. Once you get to the 100m rating you can swim with the watch but not dive. 200+ you are good to dive.


----------



## Galaga

This has turned me off the speedy a little.


----------



## ar7iste

First day on the Omega NATO!


----------



## hidden by leaves

007_Omega said:


> It's 50 so that basically means it is designed to withstand some rain and light water from daily activity like washing dishes or your hands. Swimming and showering is not recommended. Once you get to the 100m rating you can swim with the watch but not dive. 200+ you are good to dive.


Not sure what your source/authority is for all that, but this is what Omega themselves have published:


----------



## skytree

Hello,

I have notice small marks on the back of my speedmaster's lugs. They are on the 4 lugs, and are more visible on one strap side than the other.









My speedy is 6 months old and I kept the steel bracelet only for 1 month or so and made it changed to a leather one.
I did not changed the bracelet myself. I first asked to the saleswomen who I bought the leather bracelet to, to do it. She tried but was not comfortable doing so, so she told me she prefered not to, to not damage the watch.
I don't think the marks comes from her because she only tried on one one pin whereas the markings are on all lugs.

So later I made the bracelet changed by a jeweller in a second-hand boutique selling luxury watches (so I trust them).

Anyway, I only noticed the markings aa few days later. The markings does not align with the pin holes so I don't think it comes from the strap change operation. I suspect the original omega steel bracelet to have done it.









Yet I would be surprised the steel used for the case is that soft for those markings to appear in just 1 month.
Have your experienced the same ? Is it a common thing ?

It doesn't bother me that much (but a little bit I admit  ), I know other other wear markings will appear soon or later...


----------



## aalin13

skytree said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have notice small marks on the back of my speedmaster's lugs. They are on the 4 lugs, and are more visible on one strap side than the other.
> 
> View attachment 12366045
> 
> 
> My speedy is 6 months old and I kept the steel bracelet only for 1 month or so and made it changed to a leather one.
> I did not changed the bracelet myself. I first asked to the saleswomen who I bought the leather bracelet to, to do it. She tried but was not comfortable doing so, so she told me she prefered not to, to not damage the watch.
> I don't think the marks comes from her because she only tried on one one pin whereas the markings are on all lugs.
> 
> So later I made the bracelet changed by a jeweller in a second-hand boutique selling luxury watches (so I trust them).
> 
> Anyway, I only noticed the markings aa few days later. The markings does not align with the pin holes so I don't think it comes from the strap change operation. I suspect the original omega steel bracelet to have done it.
> 
> View attachment 12366053
> 
> 
> Yet I would be surprised the steel used for the case is that soft for those markings to appear in just 1 month.
> Have your experienced the same ? Is it a common thing ?
> 
> It doesn't bother me that much (but a little bit I admit  ), I know other other wear markings will appear soon or later...


I have the exact same markings on mine, although I've worn mine on bracelet a lot more than you have


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I went to an AD today to play with some Omega watches and it took all my willpower to walk out and retain my ineligibility for this club. I checked out the 300M, Planet Ocean, and Speedmaster Pro. Didn't expect the Speedmaster to be the front runner, I generally go for more understated designs, but it is the one that stuck with me. Now, to rationalize another unnecessary purchase...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajoporteno

TellingTime said:


> View attachment 12357427


WOW! A black PVD Speedmaster! That is so awesome!!!
Such elegance, class, and sportyness all in one watch!


----------



## WeWannaLing

ProjectQuattro said:


> I went to an AD today to play with some Omega watches and it took all my willpower to walk out and retain my ineligibility for this club. I checked out the 300M, Planet Ocean, and Speedmaster Pro. Didn't expect the Speedmaster to be the front runner, I generally go for more understated designs, but it is the one that stuck with me. Now, to rationalize another unnecessary purchase...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it. You'll not regret it.


----------



## Speedsterbob

007_Omega said:


> It's 50 so that basically means it is designed to withstand some rain and light water from daily activity like washing dishes or your hands. Swimming and showering is not recommended. Once you get to the 100m rating you can swim with the watch but not dive. 200+ you are good to dive.


That's not correct. 50 meter is 50 meter.

I haven't worn my speedy pro for swimming...it's been to a shower quite often though, cause I won't leave it in a locker in a gym... but I will not hesitate to take my speedy when swimming. The deepest side of the swimming pool is only 4 meters anyway.

Just make sure you pressure test the watch about once a year IIRC, if you want to swim with the watch.


----------



## WeWannaLing

I take my Speedy Pro in the shower sometimes, but won't take it to the pool cause even if the pool isn't that deep, I think the watch gets moved around a lot under the water while you do swim strokes, and all the friggen sunscreen mixed in there from others in the pool which can chemically damage the hesalite. Went to the pool today in fact, and took a Breitling instead of my Speedy.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Three today
Cheers


----------



## powerband

Speedsterbob said:


> That's not correct. 50 meter is 50 meter.
> 
> I haven't worn my speedy pro for swimming...it's been to a shower quite often though, cause I won't leave it in a locker in a gym... but I will not hesitate to take my speedy when swimming. The deepest side of the swimming pool is only 4 meters anyway.
> 
> Just make sure you pressure test the watch about once a year IIRC, if you want to swim with the watch.


This is correct. It's fascinating how folks misinterpret the usage information that comes with each Speedmaster, or officially available on the Omega website. Now, I can understand each of us have our own degree of comfort in taking the Speedmaster into the water, but it's misleading to recommend against shower water when Omega's official designation includes swimming.

Personally, if I plan to be in water, I'll be wearing no watch. But the Speedmaster will have no problem coming along if I have to jump into the water to save the someone who's drowning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

hun23 said:


> You bet I am...
> View attachment 11383554


Great shot--where is this? North Coast, somewhere near Mendocino?


----------



## savedbythebell

My Speedy on a Mil Spec Grey Nato.


----------



## DocJekl

Bajoporteno said:


> WOW! A black PVD Speedmaster! That is so awesome!!!
> Such elegance, class, and sportyness all in one watch!


Actually that is a Dark Side of the Moon with a black ceramic case.


----------



## watches.ist




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## roknfreewrld

Don't know why I waited so long to join. Here is my newly acquired Speedie reduced


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday Shot!!!


----------



## Kieron

220 bezel 861, last shot before it goes up for sale...


----------



## mikekilo725

rockin'ron said:


> #SpeedyTuesday Shot!!!


Nice. What band is that?


----------



## mikekilo725

While not a Skywalker would like to think Luke would have worn a Speedmaster (on a B&R Brown Suede)


----------



## masterClock

Hello from the studio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P




----------



## bbrtuning

My first real watch, Speedymoon 3576.50 and I love it! Hard to get the photo angle just right to show the true colour of the moonphase display though..


----------



## tbensous

bbrtuning said:


> My first real watch, Speedymoon 3576.50 and I love it! Hard to get the photo angle just right to show the true colour of the moonphase display though..
> 
> View attachment 12393367


very nice, what's this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

bbrtuning said:


> My first real watch, Speedymoon 3576.50 and I love it! Hard to get the photo angle just right to show the true colour of the moonphase display though..
> 
> View attachment 12393367


An excellent watch to have as your first real watch... but it's also an excellent watch as your last real watch. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

masterClock said:


> Hello from the studio!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch. Do you find setting it a hassle?


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

TellingTime said:


> Awesome watch. Do you find setting it a hassle?


Not at all. A quick wind by running my finger along the underside of the crown for the initial wind was super easy. In the first position, one direction adjusts the date; the other, the moonphase. Incredibly, accuracy has been within a second a day (or less) regardless of position so I rarely have to make any adjustments. It's my first Master Chronometer and apparently, METAS is no joke. Love this watch.


----------



## TellingTime

masterClock said:


> Not at all. A quick wind by running my finger along the underside of the crown for the initial wind was super easy. In the first position, one direction adjusts the date; the other, the moonphase. Incredibly, accuracy has been within a second a day (or less) regardless of position so I rarely have to make any adjustments. It's my first Master Chronometer and apparently, METAS is no joke. Love this watch.


Thank you for the info. Great looking watch. She's definitely in my wheelhouse. Hope to have one very soon. Big congrats.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

TellingTime said:


> Awesome watch. Do you find setting it a hassle?


I concur... and one of the most beautiful watches on the wrist...:


----------



## fish70

I am finally a member again...


----------



## Ken G

An updated group shot:


----------



## Stefman

Just got the bracelet back









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Alaska come out to play on Speedy Tuesday. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Gemini capsules spinning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrtuning

tbensous said:


> very nice, what's this strap?





powerband said:


> An excellent watch to have as your first real watch... but it's also an excellent watch as your last real watch. Gorgeous!


Thanks guys! Actually this strap is just a basic strap from "Cheapest NATO Straps" called "Leather NATO Strap Vintage Brown" but I think it compliments the Speedy pretty well.

I'm really happy with it. Always had a thing for moonphases despite them being more of a gimmick than anything. I wish this Speedy didn't have the metal rings around the subdials but they only really shine at certain angles.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sergiom4

Hello Guys! I bought myself a speedy reduced in Tokyo...what do you think?, cheers!


----------



## oso2276

Mark II with a new sapphire crystal 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 007_Omega

Took off the bracelet for the first time and trying out the OEM Nato that it came with. Much more comfortable than the bracelet which is the heaviest I've ever worn though it does give a feeling of quality/luxury to it. Another thing, now that I've tried on an official Omega Nato Strap for the first time I'm screwed. The quality difference is night and day between this and the $30 "luxury" Natos other companies offer. I want a Bond Nato and thankfully I've heard Phenomenato makes one just as good as Omega for $40 so my wallet doesn't need to panic just yet.

In the spirit of trying different things, I've moved my Chronograph Secondhand to the 37 second mark position like in many of the advertisements Omega does. This way the Omega logo is visible. If only for the fact that it makes me smile a bit when I check the time and I think it gives the watch an interesting look.


----------



## mikekilo725

Very nice. Would also suggest a nice leather band


----------



## harry_flashman

Very excited to be a new member of the club, as I flipped a watch and picked up a new (NOS) 3750.50 from a local AD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior




----------



## omnix

007_Omega said:


> Took off the bracelet for the first time and trying out the OEM Nato that it came with. Much more comfortable than the bracelet which is the heaviest I've ever worn though it does give a feeling of quality/luxury to it. Another thing, now that I've tried on an official Omega Nato Strap for the first time I'm screwed. The quality difference is night and day between this and the $30 "luxury" Natos other companies offer. I want a Bond Nato and thankfully I've heard Phenomenato makes one just as good as Omega for $40 so my wallet doesn't need to panic just yet.
> 
> In the spirit of trying different things, I've moved my Chronograph Secondhand to the 37 second mark position like in many of the advertisements Omega does. This way the Omega logo is visible. If only for the fact that it makes me smile a bit when I check the time and I think it gives the watch an interesting look.
> 
> View attachment 12397887


You inspired me to do the same, and I am enjoying it quite a lot!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

My 3 year old daughters first watch. A few more years and I'll trust her with the good stuff.


----------



## soaking.fused

harry_flashman said:


> Very excited to be a new member of the club, as I flipped a watch and picked up a new (NOS) 3750.50 from a local AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. Looks awesome atop your wrist.

Congrats on your new Omega!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm4909

Im buying this speedmaster this week what do you guys reckon?, was in two minds either the rolex hulk green or this speedmaster moonphase in blue.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mm4909 said:


> Im buying this speedmaster this week what do you guys reckon?, was in two minds either the rolex hulk green or this speedmaster moonphase in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Both great watches, but this Speedmaster is far more interesting than the green hulk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Case61

You've all seen it before, but nonetheless I'm very excited to show off my new, iconic Moonwatch. Just received from the inimitable DavidSW (and, yes, I haven't even taken the stickers off the band yet).


----------



## DocJekl

mm4909 said:


> Im buying this speedmaster this week what do you guys reckon?, was in two minds either the rolex hulk green or this speedmaster moonphase in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Had a Hulk, it's gone. But still mooning for this watch...


----------



## GTTIME

mm4909 said:


> Im buying this speedmaster this week what do you guys reckon?, was in two minds either the rolex hulk green or this speedmaster moonphase in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Love mine!


----------



## mm4909

Fresh out of the box 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

DocJekl said:


> Had a Hulk, it's gone. But still mooning for this watch...


You're not the only one. Not sure which one I'd go for...blue looks fantastic but you have to pony up for the bracelet. Black is more traditional and has that subtle contrast. Both are solid winners imo.


----------



## GTTIME

TellingTime said:


> You're not the only one. Not sure which one I'd go for...blue looks fantastic but you have to pony up for the bracelet. Black is more traditional and has that subtle contrast. Both are solid winners imo.


If I didn't have the black 9300 I think back would have made a lot of sense. The blue dial pops but the blue liquid metal bezel gets a little lost in the sun.


----------



## EveryDayisSunday

I'm new to WUS, but not new to the Speedmaster. I wear mine every day. Good to be here and I am glad to see there are so many enthusiasts celebrating this iconic watch.


----------



## Leonine

mm4909 said:


> Fresh out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My heart skipped a beat when I saw this pic. Looks great.


----------



## DocJekl

TellingTime said:


> You're not the only one. Not sure which one I'd go for...blue looks fantastic but you have to pony up for the bracelet. Black is more traditional and has that subtle contrast. Both are solid winners imo.





GTTIME said:


> If I didn't have the black 9300 I think back would have made a lot of sense. The blue dial pops but the blue liquid metal bezel gets a little lost in the sun.


Sorry, but I couldn't imagine owning this watch in any other color but blue. It's worth it even if I'd have to spring for the bracelet separately, and I like the versatility of keeping it dressy with the strap or sporty with the bracelet.

I dare say that I like this more than the white dial ceramic bezel Daytona that I've had on my wishlist, even on just the blue strap.


----------



## GTTIME

DocJekl said:


> Sorry, but I couldn't imagine owning this watch in any other color but blue. It's worth it even if I'd have to spring for the bracelet separately, and I like the versatility of keeping it dressy with the strap or sporty with the bracelet.
> 
> I dare say that I like this more than the white dial ceramic bezel Daytona that I've had on my wishlist, even on just the blue strap.


Don't get me wrong it's already my favorite blue Omega that's against the two Planet Oceans and the Aqua Terra. It's a gorgeous blue and the hands pop more than any of the others.


----------



## DocJekl

GTTIME said:


> If I didn't have the black 9300 I think back would have made a lot of sense. The blue dial pops but the blue liquid metal bezel gets a little lost in the sun.





GTTIME said:


> Don't get me wrong it's already my favorite blue Omega that's against the two Planet Oceans and the Aqua Terra. It's a gorgeous blue and the hands pop more than any of the others.


How is the thickness on the Speedy Moonphase vs the Planet Ocean 9300?


----------



## znuppy

Sorry guys but can someone help me to determine authenticity of a Speedmaster Racing watch?

This is my first Omega watch so i am a little newbie in this


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## DocJekl

znuppy said:


> Sorry guys but can someone help me to determine authenticity of a Speedmaster Racing watch?
> 
> This is my first Omega watch so i am a little newbie in this
> 
> View attachment 12415847
> View attachment 12415849
> View attachment 12415851
> View attachment 12415853


I replied in a PM and I'm interested in whether the others in the forum agree with me. See copy below.



> At first glance I thought they placement of things on the dial were in the right spot, however I'd never seen that color combination in a Michael Schumacher Speedmaster Mk40 (white dial and white day/month disks).
> 
> Then I saw the side views, and I'm fairly sure that the genuine watch should only have one dimpled pusher on the side opposite of the crown, not two.
> 
> And the pushers on the crown side shouldn't be staggered, but should line up with the crown - staggered pushers usually indicates a "piggyback" chronograph added to a normal watch movement, such as with the Speedmaster Reduced (different dial layout and that movement was used on the first version of the Schumacher, not this one.
> 
> Also, the caseback looks like the one from the first release, not the the second one, and the engraving doesn't look deep enough unless it was polished out.
> 
> https://www.europeanwatch.com/25509.html
> 
> https://www.turnerandlast.com/shop/o...edmaster-1997/
> 
> Which series to get ? Omega speedmaster Michael Schumacher 1996 or 1997
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omega-Schum.../dp/B0068A98TK
> 
> I don't believe this watch is genuine. I can't promise that I'm right, but I personally wouldn't touch that watch with a 10 foot stick.
> 
> Larry


----------



## znuppy

Thanks a lot *Larry*  i will check also anothers forums and let you guys to know!


----------



## GTTIME

DocJekl said:


> How is the thickness on the Speedy Moonphase vs the Planet Ocean 9300?


I'll post some pics later with comparisons. I just compared them the other day. The POC is much thicker!!

The Moonphase does feel thick but it's less the a mm thicker than the regular Speedmaster 9300. I measured with my own calipers.


----------



## ghia94




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## powerband

A quiet afternoon with my wife, watching my daughter chase the playful seagulls.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristobal

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12421109


Could we other photos with a better view of the strap?


----------



## nick_sixx

My '89 145.00.22 and my best mate's Sapphire Sandwich









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

nick_sixx said:


> My '89 145.00.22 and my best mate's Sapphire Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Why does the speedy on the right have that milky ring like an unrolled condom?


----------



## nick_sixx

Dream Killer said:


> Why does the speedy on the right have that milky ring like an unrolled condom?


That's the price you pay for having sapphire!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

nick_sixx said:


> That's the price you pay for having sapphire!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What's the other material without it? Some type of plastic ? Plexi glass?


----------



## nick_sixx

Dream Killer said:


> What's the other material without it? Some type of plastic ? Plexi glass?


Hesalite (plexiglass)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules




----------



## anaplian

I always come back to the Speedy.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

All roads lead back to Speedies...


----------



## Mtnmansa

Glad to to join in. My trio of Speedy's
1999 Apollo XI 30th Anniversary









2008 Alaska Project









Broad Arrow


----------



## Stefman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

Cristobal said:


> Could we other photos with a better view of the strap?


Here you go!

















Strap was made by Matt @ handmade99.wordpress.com, buckle is from Fleabay.


----------



## Cristobal

Thanks mate!
Danke/Merci/Grazie

I like the rough look.


----------



## sirlordcomic

powerband said:


> Both great watches, but this Speedmaster is far more interesting than the green hulk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, pretty much sums it up simply.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Switched to a Watch Gecko NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## SaMaster14

Finally joining the club!! My new Speedmaster Racing is my second Omega after my Seamaster 300 Spectre! I'm really coming to love the brand!

Omega Speedmaster Racing by samaster14, on Flickr

Omega Speedmaster Racing by samaster14, on Flickr

Omega Speedmaster Racing by samaster14, on Flickr

Omega Speedmaster Racing by samaster14, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pop4

Speedy Tuesday burger and shake:


----------



## agg212

Some oldies but goodies...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Early evening Sun in England.


----------



## barryireland

Love this nato strap


----------



## mountain runner

Enjoying a day in the mountains with my dad, my dog, and my toddler strapped to my back.


----------



## papagonzo

new in da house. ;-)

Watch and book too


----------



## ColinW

mountain runner said:


> Enjoying a day in the mountains with my dad, my dog, and my toddler strapped to my back.


Ahh... Life is good!


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## papagonzo

Speedy on Nato Strap fits too


----------



## SaMaster14

With the M3!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Like my Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

SaMaster14 said:


> With the M3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which model is that speedy ?


----------



## DougFNJ

I'd like to update my membership card please....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mountain runner said:


> Enjoying a day in the mountains with my dad, my dog, and my toddler strapped to my back.
> 
> View attachment 12432503


Three generations out on a hike in beautiful country.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Dream Killer said:


> Which model is that speedy ?


Speedmaster Racing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GBLOCK

Joined the club a few weeks ago ?


----------



## anaplian

My Speedy has just got back from the beach. Seems to have escaped the water and sand unscathed. Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks!


----------



## powerband

anaplian said:


> My Speedy has just got back from the beach. Seems to have escaped the water and sand unscathed. Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks!


Did you take it into the salt water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

powerband said:


> Did you take it into the salt water?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It got a little splashed when looking for crabs in the rock pools with the kids. I rinsed it off in the shower afterwards. Also rinsed the kids


----------



## powerband

After-dinner, sunset walk in the neighborhood with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Enjoying some late morning coffee...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Here you go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

Roadking1102 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great on the Speedy; which one is it?


----------



## Roadking1102

R1P said:


> That strap looks great on the Speedy; which one is it?


Here's the link

http://www.bandrbands.com/oak-classic-vintage-racing-watch-strap.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman77




----------



## jaymd

dropping by to say hi! fresh from the AD yesterday


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

My MKii from the 70's, handed down to me from a relative.

I also have the bracelet which is in pretty bad condition. Nothing major but I won't be wearing it again until all it's issues are resolved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

I joined the club on Saturday. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## cwehr1

Love the Tudor in the background, great set of watches there. How does the fit of the Speedmaster compare with the Tudor?


----------



## cwehr1

That is a sweet strap. Have you had it a long time and if so, how has the strap aged?


----------



## trh77

Despite being similar size, these watches are very different. The Tudor is blocky and heavy, and the bracelet is insanely high quality. It feels heavy and thick, like a blunt instrument. 

The Speedy on the other hand, feels light, and slim in comparison. It's not finished quite as nicely, in my opinion, but has beautiful curves and reflections. The bracelet feels lighter, and more flexible, but is also sharper, and the clasp isn't quite as nice. 

It's really hard to believe they're almost exactly the same size. They're so different, I wonder if this might actually satisfy me as a 2 watch collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andygog

trh77 said:


> Despite being similar size, these watches are very different. The Tudor is blocky and heavy, and the bracelet is insanely high quality. It feels heavy and thick, like a blunt instrument.
> 
> The Speedy on the other hand, feels light, and slim in comparison. It's not finished quite as nicely, in my opinion, but has beautiful curves and reflections. The bracelet feels lighter, and more flexible, but is also sharper, and the clasp isn't quite as nice.
> 
> It's really hard to believe they're almost exactly the same size. They're so different, I wonder if this might actually satisfy me as a 2 watch collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the comparison. I'm trying to make a two watch collection out of the speedy and seiko mm300. The mm300 is proving to be slightly too heavy for me. I must try the BB as an alternative.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwehr1

Great comparison, thank you for that. Have you put a nato strap on the Tudor yet? It looks great on the bracelet, strap or nato. I think that is a great two watch collection. Do you think you will keep them both on the bracelet?


----------



## trh77

andygog said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm trying to make a two watch collection out of the speedy and seiko mm300. The mm300 is proving to be slightly too heavy for me. I must try the BB as an alternative.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely check it out. See if you can try both the ETA and in house movements. Many people prefer the ETA because it's slimmer, has an arguably more interesting dial, and a different bracelet. I am not one of those people. I love the fact that it's an in house movement, with a long power reserve, and is different from all the ETA watches out there. I think this helps to make it a keeper. Tudor is clearly making a big push upmarket, and I would expect regular price hikes as they gain momentum.

The Black Bay is a downright bargain today.


----------



## trh77

cwehr1 said:


> Great comparison, thank you for that. Have you put a nato strap on the Tudor yet? It looks great on the bracelet, strap or nato. I think that is a great two watch collection. Do you think you will keep them both on the bracelet?


I put the Tudor on the NATO for one day and then reverted. I didn't care for it - it felt cheap for such a nice watch. The Tudor NATO is very flexible, and intentionally so. It's very high quality, but I can't imagine choosing a piece of fabric over the lovely bracelet.

Not the same for the Speedy. I love the Speedy NATO. It's similarly high quality, but slightly more rigid torsionally, and fits he watch and lugs much more nicely. I expect to get some wear from the Speedy NATO.

I hate changing bracelets out though. I cringe with every scratch.

One thing I didn't mention about the Tudor is the tolerances. There bracelet fits the lugs so tightly, it's sometimes very hard to remove the bracelet. There's virtually no wiggle room at all.


----------



## cwehr1

I think the Tudor looks best with the bracelet. Are you sticking with just nato and bracelet for the Speedy or will you sometime put a leather strap on it? I completely understand on changing bracelets, not the most fun thing when you slightly scratch the back of the lug. Thank you so much for all of the information.


----------



## trh77

cwehr1 said:


> I think the Tudor looks best with the bracelet. Are you sticking with just nato and bracelet for the Speedy or will you sometime put a leather strap on it? I completely understand on changing bracelets, not the most fun thing when you slightly scratch the back of the lug. Thank you so much for all of the information.


I'm going to try to enjoy the Speedy as is for a bit, but then I'll start thinking about leather straps. I want to use Omega hardware though...no third party buckles. Can these be acquired through an AD?


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

trh77 said:


> I put the Tudor on the NATO for one day and then reverted. I didn't care for it - it felt cheap for such a nice watch. The Tudor NATO is very flexible, and intentionally so. It's very high quality, but I can't imagine choosing a piece of fabric over the lovely bracelet.
> 
> Not the same for the Speedy. I love the Speedy NATO. It's similarly high quality, but slightly more rigid torsionally, and fits he watch and lugs much more nicely. I expect to get some wear from the Speedy NATO.


I totally agree with you about the Tudor NATO. I have a Black Bay 36mm and when I wore it on the NATO I didn't like it at all. As you mentioned, the fit of the strap was a big factor. I could see the ends of the spring bars extending past the strap and with Tudor's reputation this is something I hadn't anticipated. All in all I think the NATO from Tudor is a bit of a bust, especially having experienced the Omega NATO first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

andygog said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm trying to make a two watch collection out of the speedy and seiko mm300. The mm300 is proving to be slightly too heavy for me. I must try the BB as an alternative.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you find the MM300 to be too heavy, then the in house Black Bay will have a similar problem. It is also similar in thickness, but the flat sides make it visually thicker as well. Obviously, if you go with an ETA Black Bay then it is less of an issue, and it wears much nicer.


----------



## Janglehouse

My new little guy with a reverse tuck NATO.


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## wis_dad

Old photo but first time posting it on here.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## imagwai

Aid1987 said:


> Old photo but first time posting it on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Striking. Where do you find a NATO like that?


----------



## DarthBane

Rarely visit here but thought I'd participate finally. Here's a recent acquisition of a decently preserved Ed White:


----------



## wis_dad

imagwai said:


> Striking. Where do you find a NATO like that?


Thanks. It's from a company called Watch Obsession. They also have a green version and have just released a few black 'premium' natos with a colour stripe along the edges which is in the same better quality material as this.

My watches on Instagram: aecos87

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Aid1987 said:


> Old photo but first time posting it on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That is a very nice strap!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## soaking.fused

Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## wis_dad

sager said:


> That is a very nice strap!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

My watches on Instagram: aecos87

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## cwehr1

love the color combo, great choice!


----------



## cwehr1

I definitely would also like to know where you got that nato from. Could you please provide us where you bought it from?


----------



## MaxIcon

New Di-Modell Rally strap - I almost put the bracelet back on, but it's still hot around here, so I'll break this one in.


----------



## TJ Boogie

My first Speedmaster, a 2017 Speedmaster Pro (I love it)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DocJekl

cwehr1 said:


> I definitely would also like to know where you got that nato from. Could you please provide us where you bought it from?


It looks like this one...

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/co...nato-watch-straps-in-black-olive-red-polished


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

DougFNJ said:


> I'd like to update my membership card please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up this model. I felt weird not going traditional and all but I like a bigger watch and really like the water resistance. Do you wear yours in the water?


----------



## cwehr1

That is beautiful!


----------



## motzbueddel

Look what the postman just delivered! 














































All the best,

Steffen


----------



## cwehr1

Congrats, great pickup!


----------



## powerband

Nice--congrats on the delivery of an exceptional wristwatch. Be sure to keep all boxes. I stored mine away in the storage room.










And loving the Speedmaster on the OEM NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

this is simply awesome!!!!



uvalaw2005 said:


>


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## ProjectQuattro

So I did a thing.

After lurking and posting in this section for months without owning an Omega, my delivery arrived yesterday. Very happy with it; the Moonwatch fit pretty well but I think the smaller automatic suits my wrist slightly better.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## motzbueddel

Honeymoon... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

what an awesome thread!!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Ssunnylee24

Picking up endlinks tomorrow!


----------



## Pferdeleder

darklight111 said:


>


Great watch, awesome car!


----------



## Pferdeleder

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Picking up endlinks tomorrow!


560 or 617? I went with the former, not by choice since I bought the bracelet used.. Was delighted to find it suits smaller wrist better. Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Pferdeleder said:


> 560 or 617? I went with the former, not by choice since I bought the bracelet used.. Was delighted to find it suits smaller wrist better. Be sure to post pics!


I ordered the 516 and they have the 617 in stock as well.
not sure if I would like the bracelet on the FOIS (i just think the leather goes so well) but we'll see how it looks. Pictures will be up tomrrow!


----------



## reeder1

I've been wanting to join this club of Speedmaster owners. So I'm considering a TinTin I found-unworn. What should I expect to pay for this piece? Made in 2014 and never worn. Your input is appreciated!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## trh77

What do you think of a Speedy on a tropic?


----------



## ThaWatcher

trh77 said:


> What do you think of a Speedy on a tropic?


The same as what i think when it's on steel, nato or leather. Everything looks good on a Speedy! |>


----------



## Ssunnylee24

1125 with 560


----------



## MDT IT

Moonwatch and original newspaper ApolloXI 21 July 1969


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!!
great one



MDT IT said:


> Moonwatch and original newspaper ApolloXI 21 July 1969
> 
> View attachment 12494979


----------



## Pannerup

Visited Kennedy Space Center today at a more safe location that is LEGOLAND Billund 

My thoughts goes to the people living in Florida. Hopes and wishes for a safe encounter with Irma!


----------



## harry_flashman

Two Hall of Famers... let's go Twins!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Loving th bracelet


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!



MDT IT said:


>


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Just received my 9300 Chronograph and wanted tiger thoughts on whether or not you guys think it's a good idea to swim while wearing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder

Assuming your watch is brand new, then hell yes. I took my Speedy Pro (which is rated lower then yours) to shower, swim, bike ride, gym, etc.

The only thing I wouldn't do is operate chrono pushers under water or pull the crown - but I'm sure you know that already. And if it's saltwater, just give it a good rinse afterwards.

There's a reason they're marketed as a 'sports' watch. Don't baby it!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## speedmaster.

amazing watch 



BUCKSHOT1969 said:


> Just received my 9300 Chronograph and wanted tiger thoughts on whether or not you guys think it's a good idea to swim while wearing it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 12499671


Wow, really digging the shirt here. Nicely done without being too over the top flashy.


----------



## Oklahoma

I ended up selling my speedy pro sapphire sandwich and replaced it with a speedmaster moonphase master chronometer yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55

Happy speedy Tuesday with FOIS


----------



## speedmaster.

wowww



Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12501065
> 
> 
> Happy speedy Tuesday with FOIS


----------



## kb.watch




----------



## cwehr1

Watch looks great with the brown strap.


----------



## speedmaster.

A question: has the Omega nato strap for speedmaster a quality such to justify a so-high price?


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

speedmaster. said:


> A question: has the Omega nato strap for speedmaster a quality such to justify a so-high price?


It's leagues ahead of any other NATO strap out there. The question of justification is relative.
On the one hand, £150 (give or take) for a piece of canvas and some metal hardware, it's outrageous.
On the other, you spent £3000 (give or take) on a watch, for the majority of the population, equally outrageous. However it puts the price of the strap into perspective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

#Speedytuesday










IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## ghia94




----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!!



ghia94 said:


>


----------



## Pferdeleder

Speedmaster and golden retriever - two wholesome breeds.


----------



## speedmaster.

Man you a have a very special friend there!!



Pferdeleder said:


> Speedmaster and golden retriever - two wholesome breeds.


----------



## speedmaster.

yes... I agree



CellestinoHernendes said:


> It's leagues ahead of any other NATO strap out there. The question of justification is relative.
> On the one hand, £150 (give or take) for a piece of canvas and some metal hardware, it's outrageous.
> On the other, you spent £3000 (give or take) on a watch, for the majority of the population, equally outrageous. However it puts the price of the strap into perspective.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spitfire007

HECK YES IT'S WORTH IT!

First thing I did was resize the bracelet to fit me correctly, which the omega boutique didn't do correctly (took all lugs off on the same side...ridiculous), and then tried the NATO. 
Haven't looked back since. It's light, super high quality, very smooth feel and looks amazing with a discreet Omega logo.

It's excellent when wet, doesn't pick up a smell, easy to air dry. It's seen salt water, pool water, some dirt, and even a little grease. Still looks great. 
Suggest shifting your watch on the strap to ensure comfort!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

speedmaster. said:


> A question: has the Omega nato strap for speedmaster a quality such to justify a so-high price?


I'm a bracelet guy and have never liked the dozens (hundred +) of NATOs I've owned and tossed. But once I installed the Omega NATO, the Speedy bracelet went into a ziplock bag and has been stored in the Omega case ever since. In fact, I'll be buying a couple more Omega NATOs today at the AD. It is visibly and tactilely several classes above the average mass NATO.

And since this is a picture thread, I just snapped a few:














































Cost and worth are different things and change from person to person. Cost is relative and worth is subjective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow
the speedmaster really looks awesome on a black OEM nato!



powerband said:


> I'm a bracelet guy and have never liked the dozens (hundred +) of NATOs I've owned and tossed. But once I installed the Omega NATO, the Speedy bracelet went into a ziplock bag and has been stored in the Omega case ever since. In fact, I'll be buying a couple more Omega NATOs today at the AD. It is visibly and tactilely several classes above the average mass NATO.
> 
> And since this is a picture thread, I just snapped a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost and worth are different things and change from person to person. Cost is relative and worth is subjective.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

1970 Speedmaster MK II Racing dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

Tempted to move my Speedy Pro off the leather rallye its now on to a NATO.


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!!



franco60 said:


> 1970 Speedmaster MK II Racing dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Happy to join Speedy club!


----------



## rjtsf

Been lurking for the past six months or so and thought it would be fitting for my very first post to be here. Picked up this Sapphire Sandwich last week and couldn't be happier.


----------



## speedmaster.

very nice!!



rjtsf said:


> Been lurking for the past six months or so and thought it would be fitting for my very first post to be here. Picked up this Sapphire Sandwich last week and couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 12515575
> 
> 
> View attachment 12515579
> 
> 
> View attachment 12515583


----------



## ProjectQuattro

rjtsf said:


> Been lurking for the past six months or so and thought it would be fitting for my very first post to be here. Picked up this Sapphire Sandwich last week and couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 12515575
> 
> 
> View attachment 12515579
> 
> 
> View attachment 12515583


Nice! I have to ask... B8.5 A4 sports package 8AT, or S4 dual clutch?


----------



## powerband

Watching the kids play after dinner in the sunset.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjtsf

Actually a Q5 S Line with paddle shifters. My A5 convertible is getting serviced right now and that is the loaner I got. Can't wait to take a pic of the Speedy with the top down!


----------



## Gazly

Hi guys,
1st post 
Here is my new (pre owned) on a Di Modell black rallye strap


----------



## Roadking1102

My Speedy on a neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Spent some time with my uncle on Sunday; he's the one that got me into cars at an extremely young age and watches as I grew up. Slight throwback, but hey it's Speedy Tuesday after all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

what is the reference of your gold speedmaster?



ProjectQuattro said:


> Spent some time with my uncle on Sunday; he's the one that got me into cars at an extremely young age and watches as I grew up. Slight throwback, but hey it's Speedy Tuesday after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

speedmaster. said:


> what is the reference of your gold speedmaster?


That's my uncle's, I have the 3150.50. When we vaguely discussed it a while back he said it was a limited edition. I'm pretty sure it's a 3113.30.00.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

thank you!!


ProjectQuattro said:


> That's my uncle's, I have the 3150.50. When we vaguely discussed it a while back he said it was a limited edition. I'm pretty sure it's a 3113.30.00.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

speedmaster. said:


> thank you!!


No problem man! Happy hunting if you seek one out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

ProjectQuattro said:


> Spent some time with my uncle on Sunday; he's the one that got me into cars at an extremely young age and watches as I grew up. Slight throwback, but hey it's Speedy Tuesday after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedmasters and car enthusiasts go hand in hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Random picture of the Speedmaster next to our 50-year-old olive tree with pythons of roots that claw decades into the dirt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

that nato is awesome!!!



powerband said:


> Random picture of the Speedmaster next to our 50-year-old olive tree with pythons of roots that claw decades into the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Since there was no wruw thread today.


----------



## powerband

speedmaster. said:


> that nato is awesome!!!


Yes, I like it far more than I'd imagined. In fact, I just got the Omega Bond NATO as well, and will get a black one with the red edges. It is not the inherent characteristic of a NATO to give a clean look, but somehow the Omega NATO does this abundantly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

ac921ol said:


> Since there was no wruw thread today.


Pic taken at work today... just took it off for the night...









:-!


----------



## winster

Are the OEM natos too long for a 7" wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

winster said:


> Are the OEM natos too long for a 7" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in my experience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjtsf

Wearing my Speedy on Gameday...


----------



## Dalen

toxicnato strap


----------



## powerband

winster said:


> Are the OEM natos too long for a 7" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even for a 6.5-inch wrist.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Speedy on shell


----------



## fishman33185

New fois checking in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow


winster said:


> Are the OEM natos too long for a 7" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

After I posted the thread last week, I've absolutely fallen in love with my Speedy on Staib mesh.


----------



## speedmaster.

beauty



3005 said:


> After I posted the thread last week, I've absolutely fallen in love with my Speedy on Staib mesh.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Speedy Tuesday tmr... Which to wear?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian




----------



## Ssunnylee24

FOIS


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Ssunnylee24

View attachment 12535627

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## masterClock

Just love this piece. Often my daily go-to. 
Also... #speedytuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Fiery #speedytuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

My first Omega - from 1991:


----------



## speedmaster.

omg that's the stunning speedmaster moonphase!!



masterClock said:


> Just love this piece. Often my daily go-to.
> Also... #speedytuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

very beautiful


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Pro today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Speedy today, everyday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock

Happy to announce that I have joined the speedy family, bought a 2011 model from the forums this week and am loving it so far. Excited to try out some strap combos!


----------



## djsizzy

Hey all - purchased my speedy pro back in March of this year, but just ordered this rally strap to put it on.

This is the first time I've had it off the bracelet. As a car enthusiast, I love the look. But can't help from thinking made the bracelet was a little more refined.


----------



## iam7head

Polished the hexalite today, looks like new 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

New shoes for Speedy. Trying to recreate double ridge gator strap that Omega produced years ago. This is custom 21mm double ridge Brown croc. Not exactly what I'm seeking, but getting close.


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!



cidcock said:


> Happy to announce that I have joined the speedy family, bought a 2011 model from the forums this week and am loving it so far. Excited to try out some strap combos!
> 
> View attachment 12547653


----------



## cidcock

Thanks man!

I purchased on here from knappo1307 and he was great to deal with. Unfortunately, no bracelet with this one. Should I seek one out? I have read mixed reviews and hate to invest in one if this is going to be on strap 90% of the time....


----------



## powerband

cidcock said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I purchased on here from knappo1307 and he was great to deal with. Unfortunately, no bracelet with this one. Should I seek one out? I have read mixed reviews and hate to invest in one if this is going to be on strap 90% of the time....


The bracelet is nice, but I've been wearing my Speedmaster 100% on various NATOs. It is very nice to switch out the NATO straps in less than 1 minute, from day-to-day, mood-to-mood, outfit-to-outfit. The Speedmaster looks great on nearly anything, so I would take your time in getting a bracelet. Save up the spare change and no rush on that. The Speedy is just fine without the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4




----------



## mikekilo725

New Heruerville Dark Brown band with a Hadly Roma clasp.


----------



## horseShu

I'm probably in the minority, but I chose the sapphire sandwich and damned proud of it~!


----------



## masterClock

Speedmaster Moonphase Master Chronometer.

Most days it's just hard to pass this one up. Impeccable build, beautiful, incredibly accurate, and... it's #speedytuesday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!


masterClock said:


> Speedmaster Moonphase Master Chronometer.
> 
> Most days it's just hard to pass this one up. Impeccable build, beautiful, incredibly accurate, and... it's #speedytuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!


masterClock said:


> Speedmaster Moonphase Master Chronometer.
> 
> Most days it's just hard to pass this one up. Impeccable build, beautiful, incredibly accurate, and... it's #speedytuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

You can say that again. I feel the same way.


----------



## Ssunnylee24




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T




----------



## masterClock

Full moon tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Danny T said:


>


awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

FatTuesday said:


> New shoes for Speedy. Trying to recreate double ridge gator strap that Omega produced years ago. This is custom 21mm double ridge Brown croc. Not exactly what I'm seeking, but getting close.
> View attachment 12549009


Nice taste! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Hiking along the Great Salt Lake.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Grave yard


----------



## semiotech

Just had the dial and hands swapped for a Paramedic style Speedmaster.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

semiotech said:


> Just had the dial and hands swapped for a Paramedic style Speedmaster.


Very nice! Where'd you get a white dial?


----------



## TAG Fan

Just joined the Omega Speedmaster Club. This watch is a piece of art


----------



## semiotech

ColinW said:


> Very nice! Where'd you get a white dial?


Got all the parts from Watchco.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund

weklund said:


> I have owned this watch for over 30 years.
> 
> Serviced at Omega Swiss some 6 years ago. I still have all the original parts and bracelet.
> 
> Cal.861 ... Ref.145.022-69.
> 
> This is the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 8101770
> 
> 
> View attachment 8101778
> 
> 
> View attachment 8101794




My original SMP vintage 1969 dial.

Bracelet is a replacement of 1970's vintage.






​


----------



## AncientSerpent

echau said:


> Here's mine:


My favorite, damn you I'm so jealous lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

My -69 and -05


----------



## powerband

Through the smoky screen of Northern California, amber sunlight on a cloudless day. My whole yard is orange in tone.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

very beautiful!!


powerband said:


> Through the smoky screen of Northern California, amber sunlight on a cloudless day. My whole yard is orange in tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfo

Fall colors on tritium dial.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Fresh off the ban boat!


----------



## MswmSwmsW

grey side of the Moon on custom rally strap at sunset on a smoky day









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## MswmSwmsW

one more









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful 


MswmSwmsW said:


> one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## wongthian2

sorry just a seamaster...


----------



## Bama214

rockin'ron said:


>


Great strap - is it from B & R Bands?


----------



## Uhrmensch

Today, the one that started it all for me
Cheers


----------



## rockin'ron

Bama214 said:


> Great strap - is it from B & R Bands?


Yes sir - It's the black classic vintage racing strap.

Black Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap | B & R Bands


----------



## champ13

nice shot


rockin'ron said:


>


----------



## dan7800

I am interested in getting a cheaper Speedmaster Professional (~3k range, no exotic models for me) and I have a question for Speedmaster owners: 

I work at a computer all day and wear carpal tunnel braces. These fit around my 36mm vintage Seamster without a problem, but should I be concerned with them damaging the front of a speedy, especially the bezel? The brace is made of a heavier cloth, no sharp metal or anything like that.

Thanks all


----------



## Ssunnylee24




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## .Jack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MuckyMark

dan7800 said:


> I am interested in getting a cheaper Speedmaster Professional (~3k range, no exotic models for me) and I have a question for Speedmaster owners:
> 
> I work at a computer all day and wear carpal tunnel braces. These fit around my 36mm vintage Seamster without a problem, but should I be concerned with them damaging the front of a speedy, especially the bezel? The brace is made of a heavier cloth, no sharp metal or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks all


Interesting question. My concern would be the hesalite crystal. Would constant movement of the cloth haze it? Obviously not a concern if you go for a reduced or other model.


----------



## mazman01




----------



## nurseford25

MuckyMark said:


> Interesting question. My concern would be the hesalite crystal. Would constant movement of the cloth haze it? Obviously not a concern if you go for a reduced or other model.


We need a picture of the braces. It's difficult to know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## Ken G

A couple of #ST shots:


----------



## anaplian

Bored at work.


----------



## dan7800

MuckyMark said:


> Interesting question. My concern would be the hesalite crystal. Would constant movement of the cloth haze it? Obviously not a concern if you go for a reduced or other model.


I am only interested in a Pro model. I have an older Seamaster, which had never had the crystal affected by the cloth. Even IF the Bezel gets a bit "roughed up", would this even be a significant concern since I'd be buying a lower end, less desirable model? Probably one from the 80s+


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Ssunnylee24

Applied logo on FOIS


----------



## masterClock

Always a pleasure...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

After seeing all these posts with the speedy tuesday strap I had to get something similar


----------



## Toothbras

Ahhhhh fall in Minnesota


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Roadking1102

Happy Friday!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Snoopy Speedy today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

dan7800 said:


> I am only interested in a Pro model. I have an older Seamaster, which had never had the crystal affected by the cloth. Even IF the Bezel gets a bit "roughed up", would this even be a significant concern since I'd be buying a lower end, less desirable model? Probably one from the 80s+


Should not be a problem. I have one sample from '89 and it has developed some small dings and minor scratches over time and the bezel, while not perfect, it is still fine.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

First shot of my new (to me) speedy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

So, I sold my Speedy Pro earlier in the year and then this should up at my AD 








It has been on my wrist Monday through Friday since. My Panerai PAM1359 gets to come out an play on the weekends. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1

Guess I can join now! My first ever omega that I just acquired today. 145.022-69 DO90 all original except bracelet


----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfa

Here's my first Speedmaster!


----------



## gulfa




----------



## Oklahoma

Micro said:


> So, I sold my Speedy Pro earlier in the year and then this should up at my AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been on my wrist Monday through Friday since. My Panerai PAM1359 gets to come out an play on the weekends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pretty much did the same thing.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EmreMusovi

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## offrdmania

Cal. 861, 145.0022, Transitional 1997 with a nice creamy patina on a 1499 bracelet.


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!
Can you please provide the reference of the bracelet (and its clasp width)?
thank you



Ken G said:


> A couple of #ST shots:


----------



## Caymadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## Travelller

#DontGotMySpeedyTuesday but #GotMySpeedyOnTuesday :-d


----------



## Pimmsley

Love my speedy racing... such a pretty face :-d


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## TellingTime




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## ZoomVT




----------



## speedmaster.

wow



ZoomVT said:


>


----------



## JohnGaltJD

New strap in the mail today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

Snapped this pic the minute my son was born this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

JohnGaltJD said:


> New strap in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous, mind if I ask what strap is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Sherhan said:


> Gorgeous, mind if I ask what strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/two-piece-straps/siena-brown-leather-watch-strap.html

It's the Siena Brown strap from Bulang and Sons. Beautiful strap and great quality.








Full length shot with two of my son's current favorite books

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
Any of you see what actor Paul Newman's Omega watch brought at auction this week?
$17,752.500!!!! I like Omega as much as most Bros, but this is absolutely insane.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> Any of you see what actor Paul Newman's Omega watch brought at auction this week?
> $17,752.500!!!! I like Omega as much as most Bros, but this is absolutely insane.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Any photos?

Edit: I can only imagine you have made a serious error in your original post and where referring to the Rolex Daytona that sold for £15,500,000.. or there's a joke that has gone over my head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

New arrival!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

@arogle1stus I missed the Omega but caught the one about his Rolex Daytona:

https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welco....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Sherhan

JohnGaltJD said:


> https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/two-piece-straps/siena-brown-leather-watch-strap.html
> 
> It's the Siena Brown strap from Bulang and Sons. Beautiful strap and great quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full length shot with two of my son's current favorite books
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan

JohnGaltJD said:


> New strap in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, that strap makes the watch look great


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

JohnGaltJD said:


> New strap in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, where did you order your strap from? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

My first Omega and I couldn't be happier.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

paulie8777 said:


> Hi, where did you order your strap from? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Siena Brown strap from Bulang and Sons. Really nice quality!

https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/two-piece-straps/siena-brown-leather-watch-strap.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Do you mind posting your wrist size? Just put this strap in the cart, finger is hovering over the checkout button.



JohnGaltJD said:


> New strap in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

mannal said:


> Do you mind posting your wrist size? Just put this strap in the cart, finger is hovering over the checkout button.


Somewhere between 6.5 and 6.75, seemingly dependent on when I measure. I am wearing this strap on the smallest hole, but like my straps and bracelets pretty snug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

I posted a collage of my Speedies a few months back, but here's another:


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Ken G said:


> I posted a collage of my Speedies a few months back, but here's another:


Awesome collection Ken. The lume shot on your Speedy Tuesday is killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Thanks so much! I just ordered one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

paulie8777 said:


> Thanks so much! I just ordered one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Enjoy it! Of course, pictures when it comes in are required

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

JohnGaltJD said:


> Awesome! Enjoy it! Of course, pictures when it comes in are required
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

JohnGaltJD said:


> Awesome collection Ken. The lume shot on your Speedy Tuesday is killer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!  Here's the full-size version:








Been thinking about getting a better camera and learning how to get lume/low-light shots in better focus...


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Ken G said:


> Thanks a lot!  Here's the full-size version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a better camera and learning how to get lume/low-light shots in better focus...


Stunning! That shot is making me try to justify snagging one off the sales forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

JohnGaltJD said:


> Stunning! That shot is making me try to justify snagging one off the sales forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't recommend it highly enough! 

Need another little push?


----------



## mannal

I have the same size wrist and like to wear my straps snug as well. If it ends up being to big for me, I'll gift it to another watch lover in my family (with bigger wrists).

Thanks!!!!



JohnGaltJD said:


> Somewhere between 6.5 and 6.75, seemingly dependent on when I measure. I am wearing this strap on the smallest hole, but like my straps and bracelets pretty snug.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Ken G said:


> Can't recommend it highly enough!
> 
> Need another little push?


Hahhaa I'm already sold on the watch, unfortunately my watch fund is not quite there at the moment. Hopefully they will still be readily available next year when the fund is replenished. Until then I will continue to droll over shots like yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

mannal said:


> I have the same size wrist and like to wear my straps snug as well. If it ends up being to big for me, I'll gift it to another watch lover in my family (with bigger wrists).
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I think it should work for you, they also have short versions on the site as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

JohnGaltJD said:


> Hahhaa I'm already sold on the watch, *unfortunately my watch fund is not quite there at the moment.*


As Nastassja Kinski said: "Yep, I know that feeling". I've spent more than I planned to on watches this year...Was hoping to pick up one more before year-end, but it's not going to happen.



JohnGaltJD said:


> Hopefully they will still be readily available next year when the fund is replenished. Until then I will continue to droll over shots like yours!


Roll on 2018! ;-) 
Thanks for the kind words! :-!


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Ken G said:


> Roll on 2018! ;-)
> Thanks for the kind words! :-!


Exactly! I think the next addition will come next Summer when I (hopefully) pass the bar exam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

JohnGaltJD said:


> Exactly! I think the next addition will come next Summer when I (hopefully) pass the bar exam


Good luck with that!


----------



## duc

JohnGaltJD said:


> Exactly! I think the next addition will come next Summer when I (hopefully) pass the bar exam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two quotes picked up along the way:

1) Chance favors a prepared mind.
2) Luck has nothing to do with it.

Well, 3 actually.

3) Good luck. It's a huge milestone and when you get past it, treat yourself. You'll definitely have earned it.


----------



## JohnGaltJD

duc said:


> I have two quotes picked up along the way:
> 
> 1) Chance favors a prepared mind.
> 2) Luck has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Well, 3 actually.
> 
> 3) Good luck. It's a huge milestone and when you get past it, treat yourself. You'll definitely have earned it.


Thank you sir!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup

New strap - This time a Colareb VENEZIA swamp. I think it looks great on the speedy


----------



## Falcon15e

Joined the club!!! After jonesing for one of these for 10
Years!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tone

Here are mine  My triple date was a 10th anniversary gift. I bought my moon watch a couple years ago and sold it. I began to regret it after not having it and reached out to the buyer. He initially declined selling it back to me and changed his mind a couple months ago. I was so happy! Not selling it ever again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

I contacted Bulang via email and asked them to switch my order to the Seal Dark Brown Short. It's headed across the pond via FedEx today!


----------



## Stjones

Bought mine on a whim while traveling. Can’t believe it’s taken me this long! I may never take it off. ;-)


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Club Speedy


----------



## Copeau

20171031_082021854_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

B&W of my Speedy on a killer Hodinkee strap.
#Speedytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_3631.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Uhrmensch

Three today
Cheers


----------



## djrocco2625

Mine on chromexel NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djrocco2625

Mine on chromexel NATO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

JohnGaltJD said:


> Awesome! Enjoy it! Of course, pictures when it comes in are required
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just arrived!

Will put it on tomorrow and post another. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

simply awesome


----------



## stockae92

Since today is Halloween, I dressed up as Superman wearing a spacewatch .... ok, I wasn't even trying.


----------



## oso2276

stockae92 said:


> Since today is Halloween, I dressed up as Superman wearing a spacewatch .... ok, I wasn't even trying.


Nice 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oris65

Here's mine on a new NATO strap from The Sydney Strap Co.


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

FedEx just left. Sorry about the huge photos!



















































mannal said:


> I contacted Bulang via email and asked them to switch my order to the Seal Dark Brown Short. It's headed across the pond via FedEx today!


----------



## JohnGaltJD

mannal said:


> FedEx just left. Sorry about the huge photos!
> 
> View attachment 12623965
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623973
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623975
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623977
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623979
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623983


Love it!! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSketch

Looks amazing on the rally strap, Hirsch have some beauts. Just bought the 57 broad arrow on a bracelet and deciding whether to fork out for the official tan strap and deployment, or go with the similar Hirsch design (for 20% of the price!)


----------



## MrSketch

motzbueddel said:


> Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Looks amazing on the rally strap, Hirsch have some beauts. Just bought the 57 broad arrow on a bracelet and deciding whether to fork out for the official tan strap and deployment, or go with the similar Hirsch design (for 20% of the price!)


----------



## paulie8777

JohnGaltJD said:


> Looks great! Looking forward to seeing it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just put it on and love it! Thanks for the reco!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

paulie8777 said:


> Just put it on and love it! Thanks for the reco!
> 
> View attachment 12624763
> View attachment 12624765
> View attachment 12624767
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!! Glad you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Trying it on a Rubber B Strap and I really like this combo. Doesn't fit perfectly, but looks really good from certain angles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

Newest member of the family arrived this morning. 3575.20.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

X33 gen 1


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Well my expansion bracelet arrived in the post today. 30 minutes and 3 minor injuries later I was able to size it to my wrist. The finished product..


----------



## Today

zaratewl said:


> Newest member of the family arrived this morning. 3575.20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats, it looks great


----------



## Redleg25

Finally got my Snoopy Strap. Ordered directly from the manufacturer and saved a lot of money over an AD. The quality is top-notch and it is very comfortable on the wrist. However, as others have mentioned elsewhere, the strap is very long. My wrist is 6 3/4 and it was too long. I had to punch an extra hole in the fabric to make it work. When I ordered it, I was told that they could not make it shorter. All of that aside, I'm loving it and don't see myself changing straps for a long time.


----------



## ispeshaled

I have a Speedy on the way to me as we speak, can't wait to join the club!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fish70




----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

price?



Redleg25 said:


> Finally got my Snoopy Strap. Ordered directly from the manufacturer and saved a lot of money over an AD. The quality is top-notch and it is very comfortable on the wrist. However, as others have mentioned elsewhere, the strap is very long. My wrist is 6 3/4 and it was too long. I had to punch an extra hole in the fabric to make it work. When I ordered it, I was told that they could not make it shorter. All of that aside, I'm loving it and don't see myself changing straps for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 12634799


----------



## rumblefish22

im thinking about joining the club

im torn apart between FOIS and speedy racing
could you tell me if the bezels in these are engraved or painted ? 
also - do they wear small as 39-40mm despite case thickness ? how about lug to lug width and overall feeling ?

whats your opinion on speedy racing ?
i really like how fresh it looks (especially white-black with yellow hands and marks) but im afraid that the watch wont be practical with bright minute and hour hands

i would love to find out by myself but my local retailers dont have these (dont ask, i know its ridiculous) so i need to know first before i actually order it


----------



## stockae92

Let's play "spot the difference"?


----------



## duc

I'll start:

Bezels, crowns, pushers (look shiny on right and brushed on left). Straps are different.


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

In love with the Omega 98000024 rally strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Redleg25 said:


> Finally got my Snoopy Strap. Ordered directly from the manufacturer and saved a lot of money over an AD. The quality is top-notch and it is very comfortable on the wrist. All of that aside, I'm loving it and don't see myself changing straps for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 12634799


And suddenly I have a new strap I need to purchase. How much did it cost? Inquiring minds want to know. Looks great. Can you post a picture of the other side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled

HarambeeStar said:


> In love with the Omega 98000024 rally strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This strap is so tempting...but so expensive!!!


----------



## mannal

ispeshaled said:


> This strap is so tempting...but so expensive!!!


The strap is cheap compared the clasp. I spent the $ on an OEM clasp when I got my OEM alligator strap. When I picked up my OEM rally, I went with a cheap clasp from eBay.


----------



## wis_dad

Speedy on the Haveston M1936









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e

I'm going to get so many opinions on this but, I went and did it anyway. I decided to have the provided "astronaut" strap shortened. I tried about four different ways to wear this darn thing and I really wanted to do it without modification but honestly, I'm never going to wear a space suit (I think?) so...I had the local alterations shop chop and restitch 7" off so I can use it comfortably.

The bonus, in my career field, where we wear nomex gloves to fly, the watch is suppose to be secured over the cuff (besides in training, I don't know anyone who actually does this) but now I can if I so choose.

I can also enjoy the OEM strap comfortably and the way I like to.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Falcon15e said:


> The bonus, in my career field, where we wear nomex gloves to fly, the watch is suppose to be secured over the cuff (besides in training, I don't know anyone who actually does this) but now I can if I so choose.


That modified OEM strap looks good. |>

BTW, did you use to fly the OH-58?


----------



## Falcon15e

8100 RPM said:


> That modified OEM strap looks good. |>
> 
> BTW, did you use to fly the OH-58?


Yup, before I was forced to retire them. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Thank you for your service! It is a shame that a real replacement for the OH-58 was never procured. I guess that's the downside of overly ambitious programs (RAH-66) and budget cuts.


----------



## Falcon15e

8100 RPM said:


> Thank you for your service! It is a shame that a real replacement for the OH-58 was never procured. I guess that's the downside of overly ambitious programs (RAH-66) and budget cuts.


We would have done well with the OH-58F as a viable replacement as well. So much so that Bell-Textron funded most of the upfront costs just to be dumped by the Army. Sadly, political agendas got in the way and now there's already outcry about the lack of a viable Reconnaissance platform. And to those few who might have some industry background that are thinking Unmanned options, yes they have benefits but there is still too much lacking in that regard.

Thank you for your gratitude and I appreciate your kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj4

Speedy on a Barenia Leather strap.


----------



## HarambeeStar

mannal said:


> The strap is cheap compared the clasp. I spent the $ on an OEM clasp when I got my OEM alligator strap. When I picked up my OEM rally, I went with a cheap clasp from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 12651915


Haha I did the same! My clasp is a cheapo from eBay as well. The strap is well worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

rumblefish22 said:


> im thinking about joining the club
> 
> im torn apart between FOIS and speedy racing
> could you tell me if the bezels in these are engraved or painted ?
> also - do they wear small as 39-40mm despite case thickness ? how about lug to lug width and overall feeling ?
> 
> whats your opinion on speedy racing ?
> i really like how fresh it looks (especially white-black with yellow hands and marks) but im afraid that the watch wont be practical with bright minute and hour hands
> 
> i would love to find out by myself but my local retailers dont have these (dont ask, i know its ridiculous) so i need to know first before i actually order it


FOIS more wearable and svelte if you are after something 40mm. Love my Speedmaster but FOIS size is just right for me at 6.75"

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs

Speedy mixture


----------



## Guest

Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## Vicc

Here's mine. Currently wearing it on a brown vintage strap.


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Vicc said:


> View attachment 12655451


Outstanding.



pascs said:


> View attachment 12654715


Superb.



HarambeeStar said:


> Haha I did the same! My clasp is a cheapo from eBay as well.


I only use the Omega clasp.

Actually know a local watch guy that did the very same as you and the other member (bought and used a cheap clasp) and the clasp randomly came undone. That watch dropped to the ground and was damaged.

Nice strap and watch, though.


----------



## JohnGaltJD

I would be interested to hear what other buckle/clasp setups people are using. I’m keeping an eye out for omega buckles in 16mm to use with B&S straps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Leather zulu/nato mode: ON

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## masterClock

Speedy Moonphase and a Texas sunset driving home a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

On Erika's Original MN strap. Every Speedy owner should have one of these.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

I think I burned my hand because of how HOT this picture is.



masterClock said:


> Speedy Moonphase and a Texas sunset driving home a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Can I join?










-via iPhone


----------



## bakes1

A real Speedmaster


----------



## evilpenguin

Just joined the club today and am ecstatic! Love the bracelet, but always found myself more of a croc/deployant kind of guy. Anyone out there enjoying the gen croc and would you recommend it over some other strap maker?


----------



## evilpenguin

Almost forgot my obligatory speedy pic!


----------



## Buchmann69

Some shots of my speedy on leather this past week...













































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Drudge




----------



## red1108nyc

Bam!


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## anaplian




----------



## RazorFrazer

New speedmaster by the fire!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TellingTime




----------



## evilpenguin

TellingTime said:


> View attachment 12671441


Oh that's just gorgeous!


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Tuesday... 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## r3kahsttub

Lesser seen 3520.50 on my wrist today, after many moons absent.


----------



## champ13

nice capture


motzbueddel said:


> Speedy Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## motzbueddel

champ13 said:


> nice capture


Thanks a lot, sir!

All the best

Steffen


----------



## champ13

Nice picture great watch 


71 TRUCK said:


> View attachment 12678403


----------



## Cocas




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Every time I see one of the new ones I start thinking about refinishing this one. Its only mod is an aftermarket saphire crystal and new hands, as old ones were the wrong ones

















Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

I like mine with date...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## anaplian

Have a great weekend!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Black5 said:


> I like mine with date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


Nice! Mine says hi.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## offrdmania




----------



## Black5

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Nice! Mine says hi.
> View attachment 12682437
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're it...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## mountain runner

Hike break


----------



## m6rk

Recently acquired FOIS


----------



## anaplian

mountain runner said:


> Hike break


Adorable!


----------



## m6rk

anaplian said:


> Adorable!


...and the baby is cute too!


----------



## Almanon

This is definitely the type of club for me. I change straps on my Speedy often. This is the current choice.


----------



## evilpenguin

On Craft and Tailored horween oxblood


----------



## nhlducks35

First Omega in Space


----------



## Occipital Lobe

I'm in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

A change for the rest of this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicc

Wow couldn't edit for 20 minutes on Chrome.


----------



## Vicc

Couldn't decide which strap to keep on so I got another watch.


----------



## Leonine

The true WIS way


Vicc said:


> Couldn't decide which strap to keep on so I got another watch.


----------



## JayPaper

My favorite Speedy in the collection


----------



## JayPaper




----------



## JayPaper

So much stainless....love it.


----------



## DocJekl

JayPaper said:


> So much stainless....love it.


I had that same watch but all the stainless made it wear small on my wrist, where I prefer a 42-45mm watch. I sold it but the opportunity to get it back presents itself, and I can't decide what to do. I think it was serviced like 2 years ago. Hmmm...

What say you all?


----------



## Vicc

That was a joke btw. I got the second one (blue strap) because it was in an overall better condition and I paid less for it. I planned to sell the one on brown strap, which I've had for over a year now, but I became attached to it. So now the blue strap watch is on the market.


----------



## JayPaper

Its such a sleek looking Speedy, thats what I say! Dependable movement, and I like the smooth feel of the rotor moving as I wear it....there are so many auto's out there that you never even feel the rotor at all. As for the size, well, I have have TINY wrists so its not an issue. For bigger guys, this watch is still attention-grabbing from across the room.


----------



## soaking.fused

Recently sold the 3575.20, but that Omega was surely lovely.


----------



## Pannerup

Todays pocket shot in slate


----------



## nemanja198




----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## MOV

At least for part of my day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motegi

I think I have a Speedmaster problem... LOL!










Nine down, one to go!


----------



## motegi

That's hilarious!

Sounds like something I would do...


----------



## oso2276

motegi said:


> I think I have a Speedmaster problem... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine down, one to go!


Awesome. Just missing a moon phase one 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Some people might not like it, but I love it. My self assembled slow beat Speedy Franken '57









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

motegi said:


> I think I have a Speedmaster problem... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine down, one to go!


Did you covert the new Speedy big box to a watch box or buy it like that. Super cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewrist

offrdmania said:


>


This is really beautiful, nice shot


----------



## motegi

JohnGaltJD said:


> Did you covert the new Speedy big box to a watch box or buy it like that. Super cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I converted it from the Speedy Legendary Moonwatch box.

I thought that it was such large of a box for just one watch and takes up a ton of space so this was a great way to store all of my Speedies together in my safe.

I've had such a great reaction from my local watch collector buddies so I've been converting them and selling them in my free time.


----------



## JohnGaltJD

motegi said:


> Thanks! I converted it from the Speedy Legendary Moonwatch box.
> 
> I thought that it was such large of a box for just one watch and takes up a ton of space so this was a great way to store all of my Speedies together in my safe.
> 
> I've had such a great reaction from my local watch collector buddies so I've been converting them and selling them in my free time.


That is really cool!! I would love to learn more about what goes into a conversion. My moonwatch box just sits in the closet taking up space and storing the Velcro strap lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Love the box - well done!


----------



## motegi

JohnGaltJD said:


> That is really cool!! I would love to learn more about what goes into a conversion. My moonwatch box just sits in the closet taking up space and storing the Velcro strap lol.


That's the same way I felt about my Moonwatch box.

It was only when I needed another watch case in my safe for my growing Speedmaster collection that I tried my hand at this conversion. I was pretty nervous (and my friends thought I was nuts) cutting into the box and I did admittedly make a few mistakes on my first attempt but now after 8 or 10 I think that I have the process down. The old adage of measuring twice and cutting once is totally true. From what I've noticed, whomever makes these presentation boxes for Omega likes to use A LOT of glue...

Now whenever we have local watch collector GTGs I like to use this as my carry case. For a future mod, I'd like to come up with a way to incorporate a detacheable shoulder strap...


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 3005

This watch is just too damn good.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## nhlducks35

Whoops sorry for the many pics


----------



## soaking.fused

Oldie but Goodie here..









A Tale of Two Speedmasters.


----------



## Spartan4Life

I'm in the club, finally!!


----------



## haanrii

Got my Speedy Pro on Tuesday. Feeling so great 









Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dwilliams851

On a $2 nato strap.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Snow in Houston! Enjoying a warm shirt and my Speedy on leather today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Mars and Moon watch


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

A moonstrap for my moonwatch!


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

May I join?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## Fourcooks

2 classics


----------



## El-Duderino

Added a new Speedy to the collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ispeshaled

Finally joined the club! On a Di-Modell Rallye strap and loving it!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Simple.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Day 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tone

My Speedy and my Frenchie 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## MOV

Enjoy the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSspyder21

Speedy Pro is the perfect watch, but I love my '57 almost as much. Maybe even more, depending on the day LOL


----------



## champ13

nice shot


mountain runner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Big Tone said:


> My Speedy and my Frenchie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta love 'em both!

Mine...:


----------



## Big Tone

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You gotta love 'em both!
> 
> Mine...:


 Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pruettfan

Joined the club this week, Speedy moon with the Omega rally strap, timeless combo.


----------



## tenge

Christmas walk


----------



## Grendel60

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RED FIVE

FOIS


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## omnix

Merry Christmas everyone!!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Having a latte to start speedytuesday:


----------



## evilpenguin

Happy Speedy Tuesday, the last one of 2017!


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Bought myself a brand new Sapphire Sandwich for Christmas and had to wear it for SpeedyTuesday!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997

Finally in the club...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Mark I, meet Mark II.


----------



## k.och

Got another Speedy... third one this year (sold the Moonwatch though lol). Looking like a keeper so far!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

I wore mine today for the first time in a little while.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

A while ago with 311.33.42.30.01.002...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## technonot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnc9

New to the forums. Just want to share my Apollo 17 speedy with everyone. Happy new year!


----------



## Cocas




----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful!!



omnix said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

All the best to you and your crew for 2018!:-!


----------



## Sandman77

Cocas said:


> View attachment 12768851


I just sold one of these and seeing your photo makes me wish I kept it.


----------



## oris65

Have a happy and healthy 2018
Apple of my eyes, 10 day old bub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Happy new year!


----------



## MOV

Happy New Year to all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## champ13

nice shot


oris65 said:


> Have a happy and healthy 2018
> Apple of my eyes, 10 day old bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

For some reason I don't see many speedys on croc. Here's mine!


----------



## Palmettoman

New Martu leather. Fantastic quality at a good price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G

evilpenguin said:


> For some reason I don't see many speedys on croc. Here's mine!


That combo looks great.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MartiR

Chocolate Sapphire kind of a day.


----------



## speedmaster.

timeless!!



Palmettoman said:


> New Martu leather. Fantastic quality at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak

After years finally a proud member of the Speedmaster club!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

My TinTin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motegi

Just arrived, the latest addition to my Michael Schumacher Speedmaster collection, the Michael Schumacher Signature Limited Edition. This one has been an elusive "grail" piece for me with only 500 having been produced especially for members of Schumacher's Formula 1 racing team. When I saw this one pop up for sale in like new condition I had to snap it up!

The Schumacher Signature Limited Edition Ref. 3553.32 has some notable differences from the standard Schumacher Legend watches. Notably his name and signature are on the dial in place of the "Automatic Chronometer" text. Also the recessed chrono subdials are flat rather than the concave pie pan shape of the Schumacher Legends.


----------



## blackberrycubed




----------



## daddyKC

I also wear my speedy during gun practice









& sword fighting


----------



## duc

daddyKC said:


> I also wear my speedy during gun practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & sword fighting


A true Renaissance Man in the making. I'm guessing you are grooming him to be the CEO (after the next 2 CEOs) of Omega. For that role, one must have combat skills and more.


----------



## daddyKC

duc said:


> A true Renaissance Man in the making. I'm guessing you are grooming him to be the CEO (after the next 2 CEOs) of Omega. For that role, one must have combat skills and more.


That's a good option. I was actually preparing him for "Kingsman 3 - the golden boy". So rifles and hand to hand combat are included.


----------



## bank222

Just picked up this 3570.50! What do you think? I'm loving it so far!


----------



## m6rk

motegi said:


> Just arrived, the latest addition to my Michael Schumacher Speedmaster collection, the Michael Schumacher Signature Limited Edition. This one has been an elusive "grail" piece for me with only 500 having been produced especially for members of Schumacher's Formula 1 racing team. When I saw this one pop up for sale in like new condition I had to snap it up!
> 
> The Schumacher Signature Limited Edition Ref. 3553.32 has some notable differences from the standard Schumacher Legend watches. Notably his name and signature are on the dial in place of the "Automatic Chronometer" text. Also the recessed chrono subdials are flat rather than the concave pie pan shape of the Schumacher Legends.


I just picked up the standard MS limited edition and really looking forward to it. I just love the dial. It should get here early this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Visiting Johnson Space Center in Houston today while family is in town. I don't think I can fit that one in my drawer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35

Awesome thread


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Trying my Speedy on my Tag Aquaracer strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotz

Long time lurker. My everyday Speedy on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Travelller

Happy Tuesday


----------



## RSspyder21

m6rk said:


> I just picked up the standard MS limited edition and really looking forward to it. I just love the dial. It should get here early this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand if you guys prefer not to say, but approximately what did each of these two versions sell for? I've basically given up on finding one of the team-issued versions, so curious what they trade for when they do rarely pop up for sale? As for the more standard version limited to 6,000 copies, a local jeweler has a nice one but wants $5700. I don't believe it's worth anywhere near that, and have recently had another one offered to me for about $4K. Couldn't decide on that price so I passed. But since prices I see are all over the map, I'm having difficulty coming to a number I think I will be comfortable paying for one. Any input much appreciated.


----------



## m6rk

RSspyder21 said:


> I understand if you guys prefer not to say, but approximately what did each of these two versions sell for? I've basically given up on finding one of the team-issued versions, so curious what they trade for when they do rarely pop up for sale? As for the more standard version limited to 6,000 copies, a local jeweler has a nice one but wants $5700. I don't believe it's worth anywhere near that, and have recently had another one offered to me for about $4K. Couldn't decide on that price so I passed. But since prices I see are all over the map, I'm having difficulty coming to a number I think I will be comfortable paying for one. Any input much appreciated.


I actually changed my mind and didn't get it but it was at TrueFacet.com. It was on a strap and did not come with the bracelet, box, or papers. They were asking $3015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva

Vintage moonwatch on green leather...


----------



## shawnc9

A shot for the record books before I switch the bracelet to a B&S leather strap.


----------



## copperjohn

Already a member, but new strap. So...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSspyder21

m6rk said:


> I actually changed my mind and didn't get it but it was at TrueFacet.com. It was on a strap and did not come with the bracelet, box, or papers. They were asking $3015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, copy that. Thanks, m6rk.


----------



## MrLinde

Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

RSspyder21 said:


> Ah, copy that. Thanks, m6rk.


Now I'm trying to make up my mind between the speedmaster 57 vintage and a Rolex Explorer 1. Vastly different watches but can't get that speedmaster out of my mind. The Speedmaster Professional is always a possibility. I've owned one before and loved it. Too many watches to choose from!


----------



## Bababooey

.


----------



## Grendel60

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Honkylips said:


> .


This strap is pretty catchy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dufresne

Back in the fold with my recently acquired Sapphire Sandwich new Ref. 311.33.42.30.01.002. I previously had a hesalite 3570.50 and stupidly sold it.

I must say I am more smitten with this sapphire example than I ever was with the hesalite (sacrilege!!!). The hesalite was great and of course more true to the actual 321 Moonwatch, but I don't know, the sapphire just really sings to me and seeing the 1863 in action through the display back is awesome.

In any case, I wasn't a fan of the newer Speedy bracelets so I ordered a new 1171/633 bracelet. I've seen plenty of people put this combo on a modern Speedmaster Pro, but I've also heard there can be some variation in the size of the end links such that they might require some filing down. Can anyone lend any insight into that?

Here it is on OEM leather; The Watch Boys Kevlar (my favorite strap for most any of my watches); and, a custom casual Horween from District Leather:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

evilpenguin said:


> For some reason I don't see many speedys on croc. Here's mine!


Holy Cow. I'd love to know where you got that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

Is the 3510.50 welcome here too?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

​


----------



## evilpenguin

Dufresne said:


> Holy Cow. I'd love to know where you got that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incognito studio!
http://www.incognito-studio.com/
https://www.instagram.com/incognitostudio


----------



## canonken

Alright...add me to the list!

Got it just after Thanksgiving, and been having trouble *not* wearing it. It is the hesalite version.

I'm sure like many here, I found the box it came in to be novelty-sized hilarious. It could have been half the size (quarter the size even!) and still accomplished the same thing. I saw the box the Patek 5270 comes in (a 'Grand Complication' in their language) and it is half the size!

Anyway, I have wanted this watch for a decade, and finally moved on it. Glad I did, and I really feel it is something I would keep for the rest of my life.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motegi

RSspyder21 said:


> I understand if you guys prefer not to say, but approximately what did each of these two versions sell for? I've basically given up on finding one of the team-issued versions, so curious what they trade for when they do rarely pop up for sale? As for the more standard version limited to 6,000 copies, a local jeweler has a nice one but wants $5700. I don't believe it's worth anywhere near that, and have recently had another one offered to me for about $4K. Couldn't decide on that price so I passed. But since prices I see are all over the map, I'm having difficulty coming to a number I think I will be comfortable paying for one. Any input much appreciated.


Keep your eyes on eBay and Chrono24. They do come up at least once a year from what I've noticed. If you get the eBay app for your phone you can set it to send you a notification when one is listed.

The prices are indeed all over the map for the team issue Signature Limited Edition because of its rarity. I would say that the team LE when offered ranges from the high $5k to $9k.

The standard LE model I've seen for mid $4k to low $5k when sold with the bracelet and in decent condition. I think m6rk's price of $3015 for this model sounds to actually be quite good as long as the case and crystal are in good condition. The bracelets are not unique to this model so could be easily sourced preowned for a reasonable price.

For the non-LE Schumacher Speedmaster Legends I've seen the prices rising steadily over the past year. Where most were high $2K to low $3k before now they are all consistently mid to upper $3k for the red and low $4k for the panda dial version. Just do a search on eBay or Chrono 24 for Schumacher Speedmasters.


----------



## champ13

beautiful pic


Sonder said:


> View attachment 12804663​


----------



## motegi

m6rk said:


> Now I'm trying to make up my mind between the speedmaster 57 vintage and a Rolex Explorer 1. Vastly different watches but can't get that speedmaster out of my mind. The Speedmaster Professional is always a possibility. I've owned one before and loved it. Too many watches to choose from!


I think that deal you found on the LE Schumacher Speedmaster sounded like a good one. The matching bracelet would relatively easy to find for it since it is shared with other models. And from what I've been seeing the prices for the non LE Schumacher's have been steadily rising over the past couple of years and therefore pushing the LE model prices correspondingly higher.

Even as a short term purchase I don't think you'd lose any money on it if you decided to sell. There is a good probability you could even make some once you got the matching bracelet for it.

As for the Speedmaster '57 I'm assuming you're taking about the current model but you could also look into the Speedmaster Broad Arrow 3551.50.00. It was released in the very early 2000's and can be had for very reasonable prices right now on the preowned market. I own one and love wearing it on a distressed leather or suede NATO. But I see that the prices on these have also been creeping up as well over the last several months.


----------



## motegi

canonken said:


> Alright...add me to the list!
> 
> Got it just after Thanksgiving, and been having trouble *not* wearing it. It is the hesalite version.
> 
> I'm sure like many here, I found the box it came in to be novelty-sized hilarious. It could have been half the size (quarter the size even!) and still accomplished the same thing. I saw the box the Patek 5270 comes in (a 'Grand Complication' in their language) and it is half the size!


I agree that the packaging is unusually large, but I've found another use for it...


----------



## kinyik

New member :]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Now I'm trying to make up my mind between the speedmaster 57 vintage and a Rolex Explorer 1. Vastly different watches but can't get that speedmaster out of my mind. The Speedmaster Professional is always a possibility. I've owned one before and loved it. Too many watches to choose from![/QUOTE]

I'm assuming you are referring to the one released at Basel this year. It is a really nice piece I had the FOIS before and like this one more. The 'patina' is much less pronounced in person.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

On to my second Speedy.


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Travelller

...my Speedy Tuesday for #speedytuesday :-!


----------



## Sandman77

New to me reduced.


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

X33 Gen 2


----------



## canonken

Whoa, did you make that, or is there a kit you can buy? I love it!


----------



## motegi

canonken said:


> Whoa, did you make that, or is there a kit you can buy? I love it!


If you are referring to the case:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/cus...ary-moonwatch-10-slot-conversion-4612177.html


----------



## lightspire

Next level awesome! How did you make it?



motegi said:


> I agree that the packaging is unusually large, but I've found another use for it...


----------



## sweeperdk01

*tips hat*

Evening all, finally joined the club after many years of wanting in.

Glad to be here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Aftermath of a morning trip to the vet.


----------



## Matt68uk

Sat in the Car keeping dry whilst the wife walks the Dogs, good time for some Wrist shots 









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

❤


----------



## jam karet

Happy Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## IanCognito

"Leave the gun... take the cano, errr, Speedy..."


----------



## Travelller




----------



## stockae92

Enjoying Speedy on NATO today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## NardinNut

I just purchased the LE 1957 Speedmaster while on a trip. Randomly found one at an AD, got them down a bit on price and figured why not. I already own the Professional (one of my all time favorite watches). So I get home and bust out the Professional and put side to side with the LE 1957 and I have to say I’m more into the Professional. The size, the legibility, and the quality. The LE 1957 is great quality but nothing different to justify the increased price (other than the LE). I’m also a bit jaded as I bought my Professional new from AD while on a trip in New Zealand and got it for $3400 OTD after discount and exchange rate, so to me the price difference is huge for the LE 1957. Honestly, I think I’m going to sell the LE 1957 and keep the Professional.


----------



## watchninja123

Decided to flip the bracelet around last night and it turns out looking great.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

wow


Travelller said:


>


----------



## Stevenski64

Speedmaster Racing


----------



## Palmettoman

Watching the 24 Hours at Daytona...


----------



## Travelller

Speedy Tuesday on #SpeedyTuesday!


----------



## ctarshus

Celebrating Speedy Tuesday with a new Hodinkee shell cordovan strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey

.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## brybajlak

It's a Bond type of day today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

My first Omega 
My first Speedy

Oh man I just went to the ad to see both the pro models, the Hesalite and the sapphire sandwich....

And ended up me and my friend buying two Speedy Hesalite watches

I am so madly in love with this simple and ever elegant beauty ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Speedy on a bright, cold English morning.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Weekend has arrived









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

Weekend has arrived.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing

My 97'...


----------



## Dufresne

Sapphire Sandwich on 1171/633.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

Bored waiting for like 20mins for my mother to get ready...good thing I'm wearing my speedmaster


----------



## Anthony

For a long time I have not wear my grail, but now I just quit wearing all them Seikos and Steinharts and just casually wearing my Speedy on casual original elastic MarineNationale strap. 

Its satisfying feeling to wear something you really love and just throw away all negative thoughts ("what if I lose it / bang it", what if etc etc)


----------



## daveswordfish

I'll never be a one watch guy, but if I was...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Vintagestuff

Is there a secret handshake?


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

lightspire said:


> Next level awesome! How did you make it?


I'd like to know this as well. This is a great repurposing of the excessively large box. Well done, motegi.

In regards to: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-speedmaster-club-thread-*-399373-386.html#post45031827


----------



## lhawli




----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday b-)


----------



## P415B

3551 checking in on Speedy Tuesday










-Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Baric

P415B said:


>


Oh, very nice. Makes me want one.


----------



## masterClock

Starman is orbiting the sun and listening to David Bowie y'all - so today is Speedy Wednesday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Been playing around a lot with strap options. But enjoying bracelet lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Baric said:


> Oh, very nice. Makes me want one.


Me too...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Copeau

IMG_4293.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Dan3612

^Cool picture!


----------



## krpdm

Omega Speedmaster Tintin by jppellet, on Flickr

*On a marché sur la Lune*


----------



## asrar.merchant

Moon on The Wall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

mountain runner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I convinced myself that I'll wait until my birthday to buy one of these but subscribing to this thread got me excited. Should I buy now or should I make it "special" and wait until October? Decisions decisions.


----------



## mannal

househalfman said:


> I convinced myself that I'll wait until my birthday to buy one of these but subscribing to this thread got me excited. Should I buy now or should I make it "special" and wait until October? Decisions decisions.


Been there, done that, have the watch. My Speedmaster was a present for my 50th b-day, Oct, 2016. I say wait.


----------



## Big Tone

Since the Olympics have begun, its only right...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

househalfman said:


> I convinced myself that I'll wait until my birthday to buy one of these but subscribing to this thread got me excited. Should I buy now or should I make it "special" and wait until October? Decisions decisions.


If you've been waiting a long time for gratification already, why delay further?

If you can afford the watch, buy it now.

If it's something you've wanted for a long time, it will be no less special.

Wear it on your birthday, and for many years after.

If the reality lives up to your expectations you'll not be disappointed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

mannal said:


> Been there, done that, have the watch. My Speedmaster was a present for my 50th b-day, Oct, 2016. I say wait.


I did the same for my 50th although I pulled the trigger only 2 weeks before my 51st. It still counts.


----------



## househalfman

Thanks for the responses guys. I can afford it now but can afford it even more of I wait until October. Don't want to derail this thread even further so please carry on with the pictures!


----------



## Proco2020

househalfman said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I can afford it now but can afford it even more of I wait until October. Don't want to derail this thread even further so please carry on with the pictures!


Do it. Buy additional straps for your birthday that's what I do. New watch every time.


----------



## dbtong

No wrist pics since the bracelet hasn't been sized yet.


----------



## DocJekl

I've got a used 2011 3570.50 shipping to me tomorrow and arriving Tuesday, to join my 1976 Speedy cal 861. Sadly my Silver Snoopy Award found his new home on Friday.

So, should I mod the 3570.50 with my Mitsukoshi dial and silver hand set, or mod it with my white Italian dial and black hand set (with or without my red sweep second hand), or leave it alone for a while?


----------



## duc

DocJekl said:


> I've got a used 2011 3570.50 shipping to me tomorrow and arriving Tuesday, to join my 1976 Speedy cal 861. Sadly my Silver Snoopy Award found his new home on Friday.
> 
> So, should I mod the 3570.50 with my Mitsukoshi dial and silver hand set, or mod it with my white Italian dial and black hand set (with or without my red sweep second hand), or leave it alone for a while?
> 
> View attachment 12888733
> 
> View attachment 12888737


I would like to see a Mitsukoshi dial with a red second hand. Either way, I like the Mitsukoshi dial better than all white.


----------



## JS3

duc said:


> I would like to see a Mitsukoshi dial with a red second hand. Either way, I like the Mitsukoshi dial better than all white.


Same here. The mitsukoshi but go all out and get the pulsations bezel too. I'm eventually going that way along with the orange tipped second hand of the 42mm planet ocean when it comes time for servicing.


----------



## JS3

Ugh. Double post.


----------



## fatalelement

Got my 145.022 on today on a Kizzi Apollo pattern strap made with actual Apollo era materials and to the NASA pattern for the straps (as seen on ya boy Mike Collins). My favorite combo! And since it's freezing I busted out my Apollo flight jacket for maximum Moonwatch.

Hope everyone has a killer day!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying out the new quick release canvas straps from Barton. I picked up three different colors. This one is the smoke grey. So far so good, especially for the price.


----------



## Stevenski64

Speedmaster Racing


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

DocJekl said:


> I've got a used 2011 3570.50 shipping to me tomorrow and arriving Tuesday, to join my 1976 Speedy cal 861.
> 
> View attachment 12888733
> 
> View attachment 12888737


Nice! I have a used 2009 3570.50 shipping to me. I won't be modding mine but I look forward to seeing what you do with yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

duc said:


> I would like to see a Mitsukoshi dial with a red second hand. Either way, I like the Mitsukoshi dial better than all white.





JS3 said:


> Same here. The mitsukoshi but go all out and get the pulsations bezel too. I'm eventually going that way along with the orange tipped second hand of the 42mm planet ocean when it comes time for servicing.
> 
> View attachment 12888943


I have the Pulsations bezel and red sweep second hand for the "Paramedic Speedy" mod with white Italian dial and black hands. Then the standard bezel and silver hands for the Mitsukoshi dial mod. This means I'll need another Speedy to mod since I wont mod my 1976 861 Speedy.

However, I regret that I didn't buy multiple sets of black and silver hands before Omega stopped supplying them, so once the black or silver mod hands wear out with my local watchmaker doing my services I may be out of luck. The dials should last forever but not the hands. So, maybe it's time to look for spares.



fatalelement said:


> Got my 145.022 on today on a Kizzi Apollo pattern strap made with actual Apollo era materials and to the NASA pattern for the straps (as seen on ya boy Mike Collins). My favorite combo! And since it's freezing I busted out my Apollo flight jacket for maximum Moonwatch.
> 
> Hope everyone has a killer day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the Kizzy strap, but no time to install it for Speedy Tuesday today after messing with my bracelet links.

So, I got my incoming 3570.50 today (from Oct 2013), and I had to add a link. I might need an adjustable clasp this summer if my wrist swells up, so we'll see. It's so nice to have a speedy with working lume now, that I can wear 24/7 if I wanted.


----------



## JS3

DocJekl said:


> I have the Pulsations bezel and red sweep second hand for the "Paramedic Speedy" mod with white Italian dial and black hands. Then the standard bezel and silver hands for the Mitsukoshi dial mod. This means I'll need another Speedy to mod since I wont mod my 1976 861 Speedy.
> 
> However, I regret that I didn't buy multiple sets of black and silver hands before Omega stopped supplying them, so once the black or silver mod hands wear out with my local watchmaker doing my services I may be out of luck. The dials should last forever but not the hands. So, maybe it's time to look for spares.


Still a few silver hands available on eBay last I looked but the prices are going up along with the mitsukoshi dials. I'm glad I didn't wait this long to mod mine. The dials/sets are almost 35% higher than they were last year. I still have my eye on that pulsations bezel though but I just can't justify spending over $400 for it now.

Do do you think it makes sense to have silver hand spares?


----------



## Travelller




----------



## huntflyer

Speedy Pro on Omega Novonappa Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greenk

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the color of the strap makes the dial appear better, nice one


----------



## Sodafarl

Maybe bad form as I've already posted this on a different thread today but I love the photo as it really catches the essence of the Speedy (for me) ...


----------



## DocJekl

JS3 said:


> Still a few silver hands available on eBay last I looked but the prices are going up along with the mitsukoshi dials. I'm glad I didn't wait this long to mod mine. The dials/sets are almost 35% higher than they were last year. I still have my eye on that pulsations bezel though but I just can't justify spending over $400 for it now.
> 
> Do do you think it makes sense to have silver hand spares?


I don't know if it makes sense - was hoping to get some feedback on whether I should buy a second set of hands?

The Mitsukoshi or white Italian dials should hopefully last for the life of the watch, but hands wear out and get loose after being removed and installed with many services over time. Once I wear out the hands, I can go back to having Omega install new white hands (having to swap dials before sending it in).

Then maybe I'd have my watch maker paint the new white hands another color to improve contrast - white is okay on Mitsukoshi sub-dials, but would need red or black on the sweep second, but white hands would be illegible on the white Italian dial.

I turned down $1000 for my Mitsukoshi dial and hands a couple of years ago, when none were for sale, and now prices are still there ($690 dial $270 hands).

---

EDIT - I went through my receipts, and apparently I bought a second set of silver sub-dial hands in March 2016, and added an extra set of silver hour/minute hands in September 2016, just didn't find a spare sweep second hand.

It was $153 for 6 hands + shipping two years ago, and now a set of all 7 hands is $277 + shipping. Ouch.


----------



## Pimmsley

New arrival today...


----------



## Pimmsley

Travelller said:


>


Stunning, beautiful piece... that bracelet is equally stunning in it's own right !


----------



## motzbueddel

No words needed...










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pop4




----------



## elysium73

Staring before sleep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winster

One speedy many straps...
Today on a Hamilton nato which I found while cleaning my strap drawer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

I gravitate toward the broad arrow models:


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

I was lucky enough to get up one of these Apollo 17 Speedmasters today.

First impressions are very good, ceramic bezel. nice use of, but not to much gold, sapphire crystal and best of all the newer style bracelet with adjustable claps.


----------



## catlike

And another pic of my 1957 Broad Arrow with 3313 calibre on Hirsch Heavy Calf strap:









I've had this watch for 5 years now and it has performed flawlessly. I'm not really a big fan of chronos but I love this one. It came on the steel bracelet but I prefer it on leather.


----------



## elysium73

Really enjoying this speedy with this strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Just added this BEAUTIFUL Mark 4.5 to the collection. So clean!!!!


----------



## Dr.Tautology

This probably violates the rules of the forum since I'm not wearing it, but I figured I'd take a chance. Oops wrong thread.


----------



## JayPaper

....and it's not a Speedy! Extra points for the cat though.


----------



## aelb771

JayPaper said:


> Just added this BEAUTIFUL Mark 4.5 to the collection. So clean!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12905105


Congrats! Looks great on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## Travelller

Applied Logo FTW! b-)


----------



## stockae92

I noticed that there is "T" marketing on the dial, but the dial can't be SL because of the age, right?



JayPaper said:


> Just added this BEAUTIFUL Mark 4.5 to the collection. So clean!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12905105


----------



## stockae92

a quartz speedmaster


----------



## JayPaper

stockae92 said:


> I noticed that there is "T" marketing on the dial, but the dial can't be SL because of the age, right?


None of the Mark 4.5's have 'T' markings, not sure why though. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## manofrolex

JayPaper said:


> None of the Mark 4.5's have 'T' markings, not sure why though. Can anyone shed some light?


No idea but they clearly are NOT super luminova. Suspect it is /was tritium but would think the regulations were pretty strict around labeling radioactive isotope

Family shot














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Love the original finish/polish on your Mark II. Same as my 4.5, that starburst patterning in the brushwork. You KNOW it hasn't been re-polished!


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Leonine

You nailed the lighting in this pic.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

Enjoying a new strap. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

haganaga said:


> Enjoying a new strap.


Which is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Which is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Two Stitch Straps. Honey version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

motzbueddel said:


> No words needed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Someone else with the adjustable clasp. Looks good! In much better shape than mine, which has seen its share of scratches.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

A pair of GSOTM for myself and my son. I probably could have fixed the date that was not the 18th, pic was from a day ago as seen on the left winder...


----------



## Sbond22

Skål.


----------



## Hendo25

Delighted to be joining the Speedmaster club.

I love the versatility of the Speedy Tuesday, and this vibrant nato on a recent vacation


----------



## bradfordcharles

Picked up a new NATO. I had it on a vintage BoR bracelet, but I needed a change of pace. Luckily there is an OB nearby, and this fits nicely.


----------



## winster

It's Friday.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

One more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

ʎʇıʌɐɹƃ oɹǝz ;-)


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## Travelller




----------



## asrar.merchant

Some new shoes..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Enjoying my Speedy on new shoes, Erika's Original MN Sahara.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## tiz12

A beautiful Speedmaster, love it!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

nhlducks35 said:


> View attachment 12930435


Great watch! Go Ducks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

Flipped through a couple pages and all of a sudden my current watches seem completely inadequate.


----------



## Big Tone

asrar.merchant said:


> Some new shoes..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What brand of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Big Tone said:


> Very nice! What brand of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beetlejuice! Beetlejiuce! Beetlejuice!

(get it? it's a Beetlejuice strap for people wearing dark and light stripes!)


----------



## cgaites

Acquired my Speedy a few months back, but first time posting in this thread. Currently on a saddle brown Classic Vintage Racing Strap from B&R Bands. In my opinion it looks really good with the faded tritium lume.


----------



## jam karet

cgaites said:


> Acquired my Speedy a few months back, but first time posting in this thread. Currently on a saddle brown Classic Vintage Racing Strap from B&R Bands. In my opinion it looks really good with the faded tritium lume.


Congrats, that lume will only look better with age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elysium73

Big Tone said:


> Very nice! What brand of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's haveston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbeezi

Classic bond time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## asrar.merchant

Big Tone said:


> Very nice! What brand of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haveston

Very nice. Get them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acl908

Haveston +1, definitely nice straps and very versatile.


----------



## Kaneda215

Sporting the OEM NATO the past couple weeks.


----------



## B79

Government House sundial- correct and adjusted for DST


----------



## manofrolex

Switching it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Not used to this on Nato, but I think I can do this.


----------



## watchmaster87

After visiting Johnson Space Center in Houston, and seeing an Omega Speedmaster on the wrist of every space suit on display....I kinda had to get one. Here it is next to a Lunar Lander model.


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cspcrx

New owner here, first OMEGA. Only owned it for 12 hours but love it so far! I am going crazy trying to find the proper winder settings. The 3330 appears on none of the tables and I have found 3 different recommendations on the web. Appreciate any help or a point in the right direction. Cell phone pic of my new timepiece.

OMEGA Racing by Victor M, on Flickr


----------



## harry_flashman

Speedy Pro on Choice Cuts natural Horween strap.


----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday...


----------



## 3005

Speedmaster on vacation in Hawaii!


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## househalfman

househalfman said:


> I convinced myself that I'll wait until my birthday to buy one of these but subscribing to this thread got me excited. Should I buy now or should I make it "special" and wait until October? Decisions decisions.


I did something. Oops.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_4665.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## househalfman

househalfman said:


> I did something. Oops.


A tad big but I'm keeping it


----------



## matthew P




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## brybajlak

househalfman said:


> A tad big but I'm keeping it


Congrats and welcome - looks pretty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## Sandman77

Managed to take a decent picture showing the omega symbol on the Speedmaster professional hesalite crystal yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Sandman77 said:


> Managed to take a decent picture showing the omega symbol on the Speedmaster professional hesalite crystal yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why am I not allowed to like this more than once???????

I keep getting caught staring at the Omega symbol on the crystal on mine.


----------



## Sandman77

andygog said:


> Why am I not allowed to like this more than once???????
> 
> I keep getting caught staring at the Omega symbol on the crystal on mine.


In that case here's another for you. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Looks good even in LA traffic


----------



## Moroz




----------



## dbtong

cspcrx said:


> New owner here, first OMEGA. Only owned it for 12 hours but love it so far! I am going crazy trying to find the proper winder settings. The 3330 appears on none of the tables and I have found 3 different recommendations on the web. Appreciate any help or a point in the right direction. Cell phone pic of my new timepiece.
> 
> OMEGA Racing by Victor M, on Flickr


Saw that this pic made it onto WUS Instagram today. *thumbs up*


----------



## georgegervin44

GSOTM on the OEM vintage strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

No speedy for me know, just my last two new old entries 









Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jthole

Sandman77 said:


> In that case here's another for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is slightly misaligned as well ... it's beyond me why they cannot position it properly on such an expensive watch. Take a €100 Casio and everything is perfectly straight.


----------



## jthole

Oh, pictures 









Speedy on saddle leather (on a different strap in the meantime)









Wonderful gift from my lovely wife


----------



## Sandman77

jthole said:


> Mine is slightly misaligned as well ... it's beyond me why they cannot position it properly on such an expensive watch. Take a €100 Casio and everything is perfectly straight.


Mine is perfectly straight and aligned. Must be a trick of the photography.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Helping kids with homework time...


----------



## Pimmsley

New acquisition


----------



## MOV

Pimmsley said:


> New acquisition
> 
> View attachment 12964389


Love the '57 and a great engine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

Sandman77 said:


> Mine is perfectly straight and aligned. Must be a trick of the photography.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine isn't even close. It's turned counter clockwise about 120 degrees.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

omnix said:


> Mine isn't even close. It's turned counter clockwise about 120 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Mine is also way off but I've read that this is common. Just the luck of the draw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## jthole

Spring is coming


----------



## RazorFrazer

nhlducks35 said:


> View attachment 12966031


what strap is that ?


----------



## georgegervin44

RazorFrazer said:


> what strap is that ?


Silver Snoopy, I believe. It's a great one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Dressing it up with WatchGecko's Vintage Highley leather strap...


----------



## Palmettoman

Wearing it on a strip of blank canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

On a green phoenix strap


----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday ;-)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee

Hi guys, first post here after lurking for many many years. My beloved speedy on a Bulang & Sons leather nato.


----------



## MikeYankee

Apologies for double post - can't seem to edit my above post? 

It's a JPM Shell Cordovan strap! Got it on the Bulang nato now haha and obviously wrote that by mistake.


----------



## bank222

omnix said:


> Someone else with the adjustable clasp. Looks good! In much better shape than mine, which has seen its share of scratches.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Where can I get one of these adjustable clasps? Is that from the Mark II?

I have a 3570.50 and would love to install a micro adjustment clasp.


----------



## househalfman

RedrockStraps' "Moon Dust" canvas on a Moonwatch...


----------



## Leonine

Call the fire dept because that is hot!



MikeYankee said:


> Hi guys, first post here after lurking for many many years. My beloved speedy on a Bulang & Sons leather nato.
> 
> View attachment 12977635


----------



## the.hatter

New watch day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix

bank222 said:


> Where can I get one of these adjustable clasps? Is that from the Mark II?
> 
> I have a 3570.50 and would love to install a micro adjustment clasp.


Mine's from the SMP I believe, since it's the 6 click adjuster instead of the 4. I picked it up at my boutique. PM me if you want the part numbers I used or there's a thread on here about it you can search for.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Speedy accuracy after about 7 years. 









Still looks good too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley

Had to repost from public thread... quite smitten...


----------



## Pimmsley

Michael Day said:


> Speedy accuracy after about 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


May I ask what daily rate you remeber it starting at when new ? Do they slow over time in your experience?


----------



## evilpenguin

It's good to have options


----------



## JS3

I think I really need a Snoopy cordura strap next.
Anyone know of a good deal?


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## bank222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Michael Day

Pimmsley said:


> May I ask what daily rate you remeber it starting at when new ? Do they slow over time in your experience?


Sorry, my measuring device is quite new, so I don't have historical data.








This is pared with an IOS App. Very good.

As far as servicing goes, I'm not one to throw money around for pointless services as I own a few watches and I'm not wealthy. My alternative was to by a watch measuring device and judge from the results if the watch needs a service. This being such a portable setup I intend to use it when looking at used pieces as well. Slips into your pocket easily.

Timing 
Excellent - +/- 7 s/d
Acceptable - +/- 20 s/d

Amplitude - the amount of rotation in the swing of the balance wheel

great : 270-310
acceptable : 250-270

Beat Error - how equal each swing of the balance wheel oscillation is.

Excellent : 0.0 - 0.5 milliseconds
Acceptable : 0.6 - 1 milliseconds

Once outside of these ranges, I'll get serviced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the.hatter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeRite

I just joined the club this week.


----------



## ac921ol

Here's mine from earlier today.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## MikeYankee

Love the racing strap + white dial combo. Noice.


----------



## JS3




----------



## Copeau

IMG_4767.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Big Tone

georgegervin44 said:


> GSOTM on the OEM vintage strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been researching this watch and cannot find info regarding its weight. Is it lighter or heavier than a stainless watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Quartz Speedmaster in titanium


----------



## jthole

omnix said:


> Mine's from the SMP I believe, since it's the 6 click adjuster instead of the 4. I picked it up at my boutique. PM me if you want the part numbers I used or there's a thread on here about it you can search for.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I am thinking about going the same route. But four would already be much better than the just two positions that the Moonwatch has.


----------



## jthole

stockae92 said:


> Quartz Speedmaster in titanium


Oh yes!


----------



## Bask7

evilpenguin said:


> It's good to have options


It looks awesome with anything, what an amazing piece


----------



## Drewkeys

Travelller said:


>


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Speedy on worn nubuck shoes


----------



## traderdw

JS3 said:


> View attachment 12992181


this one looks so cool, whats the exact model?


----------



## JS3

traderdw said:


> this one looks so cool, whats the exact model?


Thank you.
3570.50 with a Mitsukoshi dial and hands mod.


----------



## Neuromancer

Joined the club last thursday


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## krpdm

Omega Triple Date by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## phrede

Speedy tuesday


- via iPhone


----------



## mannal

OEM rally strap needs some wrist-time.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a BOR bracelet from WatchGecko...


----------



## ctarshus

Wearing a few layers on a damp and cold spring Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

househalfman said:


> Speedy pro on a BOR bracelet from WatchGecko...


How do you like it?

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## househalfman

ac921ol said:


> How do you like it?


The bracelet itself is OK, maybe a tiny bit overpriced but I suppose BOR bracelets are inherently more expensive than say, its oyster counterpart. Don't quote me on that.

It came with straight end links so I had to buy a generic curved one, also from WG. Unfortunately it's not solid so it leaves a lot to be desired. Fortunately it's not solid so I was able to "fit" it on the speedy by bending it a little bit. It looks OK when viewed from the top. There's a noticeable gap between the case and the end link when viewed from the side though (it's uuuugly), but I'm sure someone with more patience/know-how can bend the end link to fit the case better.

Overall I would not recommend it to someone like myself (who's not the most handy person you'll ever meet), but it might work for others with more patience.

My only consolation is that I'm not really a bracelet guy (I sold the bracelet that came with my speedy, just can't see myself wanting to use it, no matter how nice it looks) and this works in a pinch, maybe once a month or something.

I also bought a 22mm curved end link for my SKX and it works beautifully on this 20mm bracelet. So nice, in fact, that I think a 22mm bracelet would look too wide, if that even makes sense.

Sorry for the long response, but you asked! Hehe


----------



## slideit

Bought my speedy (new) 3 months ago, first time posting in this thread


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, where did you find that strap?


----------



## Palmettoman

DocJekl said:


> Hi, where did you find that strap?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073XCDL4Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I removed the understrap piece.


----------



## Theognosis

househalfman said:


> Speedy pro on a BOR bracelet from WatchGecko...


Looks great but I'd worry about the end links scratching the polished sides of the Speedy.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## DocJekl




----------



## ncb

Finally joined the club with the Speedmaster MarkII re-issue.

I've had my eye on Speedmasters (in general) for many years, but have never found one that really hooked me. Found this lonely Speedmaster gathering dust in a Yodobashi display window on a recent trip. After a little research on the model, features and history, realized I'd be kicking myself if I didn't get it. Glad I did.


----------



## Penfold36




----------



## lo_scrivano

All Speedy Pros. No one has a Reduced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Lumewatch


----------



## Neuromancer




----------



## Terry Lennox

I'm new to Omega. I post mostly in the Diver and Seiko forums. In fact I don't own a single Omega. But I am drawn to the 2014 Speedmaster Mark II re-issue. The gray dial variant with the red indices. I've become obsessed with this watch even though I don't know much more about it than what I see in press and blog reviews. Surprisingly, I have found few threads here devoted to this specific reference. 

What should an Omega newbie like me know about this watch? 
Is it respected? Is the price just too high considering a real vintage piece can still be had? 
I would love to know the general consensus on the current Mark II before I get any more serious about buying one. Cheers.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rwells




----------



## Cmaster03




----------



## Copeau

20180402_134810657_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## jas1978

Very nice nato! Looks great with the Speedy.



Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Hello all,

I just picked up my first speedmaster today. The moonwatch has been in my watch list since 1997 and I finally got it. My previous Omega purchase was a 42mm PO 2500 back in 2009.

I'm very pleased with the watch and I keep staring at watch instead of the time.

Thanks for posting all the great pictures. They are seductive. Here's mine.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Big Tone

So, I've seen some posts pointing out the curved 'r' in some Speedys. Is this unique? I actually forgot mine had this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Changed the bracket to brown hirsch strap, completed with omega buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenithOmega

Mine


----------



## Illustrator76

That's an awesome looking Speedmaster *ZenithOmega*. Congrats!


----------



## WeWannaLing

At the pool...yeah, my 21 year old Speedy Pro is not afraid of the chlorine and sunscreen filled water...muahahaha





and still running tip top for me at dinner later that night...


----------



## DocJekl

New arrival yesterday. Dim, darker, darkest.


----------



## M4shooter

Just joined the club with my all time favorite watch. This one will grow old with me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## househalfman

I have these 2 accompanying me this week to a business trip...


----------



## atdegs

Lazy Saturday


----------



## duc

DocJekl said:


> New arrival yesterday. Dim, darker, darkest.
> 
> View attachment 13041831
> 
> View attachment 13041833
> 
> View attachment 13041835


Your son is going to like that one.:-d


----------



## mannal

New shoes


----------



## Cleef

Speedy Thursday |>


----------



## darklight111




----------



## daddyKC

Enjoying the adventures with my son with the 105.012-66


----------



## raze

Back in the club


----------



## Ratven

My entries so far... Unfortunately some of the LEs I would love are a little out of reach price wise as I am a little late to the game.









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## j cal

There's a new member in the Omega/Speedmaster club.


----------



## a_carkhuff

My Speedy reference 3210.50


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## arcentaur

Hey, me too. Got mine the other day.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

Picked up my FOIS about three weekends ago. First high(er) end watch. Really enjoying it though I don't find it as easy to read as some of my others.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak

Wine tour companion!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

The past 4 days of watches have all been a Speedy Pro...


----------



## catlike

My Zenith El Primero is now gone - there was only room for one chrono in the collection so the Speedy Broad Arrow is now top dog:


----------



## Travelller




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Tuesday is the best day of the week imo...


----------



## ae0ku

My very first Speedy (first Omega also) arrived today Tuesday! Love how these Speedy's look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MannyMann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

more speedy


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jam karet

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

It's hard these days not to choose my Speedy Tuesday, but the iconic SMP-dial's look will never get old... ! b-)


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey

3572.50 with a Gemini IV dial and broad arrow hands on a Huereville strap.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## MacBain

My 35.70.5000, has been with me since new, 19 years ago. Worn almost daily since then. Still looking good .


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## darklight111

Black and white watches


----------



## larasati

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Nice strap, whereto buy ? Cheers


----------



## larasati

Nice strap, where to buy ? Cheers


----------



## Sonder




----------



## daddyKC

105.012-66


----------



## duc

darklight111 said:


> Black and white watches


You don't often see a slide rule these days. Well done all the way around!


----------



## ten13th

larasati said:


> Nice strap, whereto buy ? Cheers


Erika's Originals


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## raze

Speedy57


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## arcentaur

what day is it?


----------



## Neuromancer

arcentaur said:


> what day is it?


I was asking myself the exact same question...


----------



## Semper

Hello everyone. Here's mine.


----------



## househalfman

Speedy-ing on a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## Big Tone

Wore my Olympic Speedmaster to my son's conference track meet for Speedy Tuesday. His 4x200 came in 2nd!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

I went for a double-dose, this #SpeedyTuesday ;-)


----------



## B79

Semper said:


> Hello everyone. Here's mine.


Nice Speedy!

What brand is that curved ended strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper

Burgo79 said:


> Nice Speedy!
> 
> What brand is that curved ended strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Hirsch Medici Leonardo strap


----------



## larasati

nhlducks35 said:


> View attachment 12966031


Nice strap, where to buy ? Cheers


----------



## LovecK

Today with ST


----------



## j cal

daydreaming of being speedy at the track









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## boostmiser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

In-N-Outmaster


----------



## rockin'ron

A little love for my Speedy!


----------



## daddyKC

With new shoes 🤪


----------



## masterClock

4 Classic Speedmasters on loan from the Omega Museum are on display at the Houston Omega boutique.
Models from left to right...
2915, 2998, 105-003, 145-012
What a time capsule!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

hello thread


----------



## Dr.Tautology

Proud new member as of Friday.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Class of '73 and '93 today
Cheers


----------



## gogo.fr

Speedmaster "Teutonic" ST 345.0803

















Customised 311.30.42.30.01.006 with :
- Dial & grey hands from a limited edition 145.0818
- Red hand from Alaska project 
- Decimal bezel
- Strap is custom made for my little wrist, from Jean Rousseau. Basically same as the last snoopy.

















Cheers.


----------



## dwilliams851

'67









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

A little light reading this #SpeeyTuesday... ;-)


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday Decisions...


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## a to the k

*THE* Speed*MASTER*


----------



## j cal

obligatory speedy tuesday pic









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshmuench

Picked up a new Omega Nappa Leather Nato for my speedy this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex

My one day old Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich. I guess that one really can't go wrong with Speedmaster.














I also made short unboxing video:


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## d.Kruger

I'm in.


----------



## iam7head

Hexalite x sapphire sandwich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## kmsmd

My new (to me) Speedy Pro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

rally saturday


----------



## Big Vern

My new Speedy, just arrived today, well chuffed


----------



## donvegas

Just back from watchmaker. Given to me when I was a kid an virtually unused for 30 years


----------



## Travelller

Big Vern said:


> My new Speedy, just arrived today, well chuffed


Congrats! :-!

_Sexy-plexi 4 #speedytuesday _


----------



## Dr.Tautology

That lume.


----------



## mefuzzy

Obligatory Speedy Tuesday shot.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, fantastic to be in the club again. Life is too short.


----------



## dmilbauer

Me too....me too.....noob with first Speedmaster


----------



## dmilbauer

Me too....me too.....noob with first Speedmaster

View attachment 13158899


----------



## MaxIcon

My second Speedy, keeping my Moonwatch company:


----------



## bubbaxb

Our office speedy's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66

bubbaxb said:


> View attachment 13160941
> View attachment 13160949
> 
> 
> Our office speedy's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. We have a couple in our office.


----------



## Emg66

bubbaxb said:


> View attachment 13160941
> View attachment 13160949
> 
> 
> Our office speedy's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. We have a couple in our office.


----------



## bubbaxb

Emg66 said:


> Very nice. We have a couple in our office.


It's nice to have watch peeps in the office. It's like watchuseek IRL haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mk III today
Cheers


----------



## hun23

evening duty


----------



## Pete26

Some light reading









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Hanging out with a diver buddy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## masterClock

Speedy Pro on the wall, CoAxial Moonphase on the wrist. Took the fam to Johnson Space Center yesterday. Somehow it was the first time to see the Speedmaster display outside mission control. Really impressive. Hope everyone has a restful and safe Memorial Day!


----------



## Travelller

Hard at work this #speedytuesday...
_...well, at least the legonaut is... :-d )_


----------



## Pete26

For me again today


----------



## krpdm

MK II by jppellet, on Flickr

MK my day!


----------



## oso2276

MK II









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boomguy57

Hopefully us Speedmaster Automatic types are welcome here too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignaciob

Making sure software is patched on a work Tuesday.


----------



## ranonranonarat

off for a quick breakfast run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

On a WatchGecko strap...


----------



## reeder1

evilpenguin said:


>


Killer combo- what's the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

..


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Michael Day

Not to shabby for an 8 year old Speedy that's never been serviced. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ext1

2998-5







Some issues with it but overall very happy!


----------



## Big Vern

Today's beauty


----------



## kanwingshing

Small one for a speedy newbie









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

New Nato









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

have a great friday!


----------



## bird

My first Omega...

A quick backstory...

Had this watch...










And sold it to fund this...










I miss the JLC and had an opportunity to buy it back from the person I sold it to, didn't want to part with the funds though. So I've been searching for a chrono on a strap and came across the Omega FOIS. Found on BNIB with one of the trusted sellers and had an opportunity to try on in the Chicago boutique first. I was sold...










Sibling pic...










Only thing I don't love is the strap and I want to put it on a NATO. Any suggestions on where I can buy a quality one, thinking black/grey or black. If you have photos of a FOIS on NATO you'd like to share would love to see them. Thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmos3d

105.012-65


----------



## arcentaur

on a rubber strap..


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## svogt91

New Strap, absolutely loving this watch!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Pete26

Again today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam

evilpenguin said:


>


love it on a brown strap.


----------



## househalfman

Can't go wrong with the speedy on a bond nato on a Tuesday...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Just got this 176.0014 today. This is my first actual vintage Speedy. Now I have these three:










Does this make me a collector?


----------



## Matt68uk

On holiday with the love of my life, oh and the wife of course.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjunafan

plain ol hesalite speedy with the seamaster microadustment clasp.


----------



## Big Vern

Likewise plain old Speedy for me (although it's only 2 weeks old!)


----------



## stockae92

Trying to figure out what to wear


----------



## Anjunafan

Big Vern said:


> Likewise plain old Speedy for me (although it's only 2 weeks old!)


congrats!


----------



## Gaddy

My mother had the perfect gift for my 40th birthday! She said a nice watch would mark the passage of time.


----------



## WeWannaLing

After 21 yrs, took my Speedy Pro to my local Omega boutique today to buy new spring bars as the original ones must have bent a little since my end links were a bit loose from case. Lady at the boutique was real nice and gave the springs bars to me for free. Bracelet end links nice and tight again...good for another 21 yrs...


----------



## WeWannaLing

Please delete, as I double posted in error.


----------



## Wunderbro

I'm so happy to be a member of this club now! First Father's Day present from my wife and daughter (with a little help )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat

put it on a rally to chase the monday blues away.


----------



## Opettaja

Finally joined the club b-)

1861 handwind, 42mm Hesalite.


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Opettaja

testing out the supplied Nato and also a third party Nato. The supplied one is much softer and more comfortable. Still, I think I am really a bracelet man... what do others think?


----------



## DolleDolf

Opettaja said:


> testing out the supplied Nato and also a third party Nato. The supplied one is much softer and more comfortable. Still, I think I am really a bracelet man... what do others think?


I quite like it on the "James Bond" NATO but for me the bracelet is such an essential piece of the watch that that is how I choose to wear mine.
Plus taking off the bracelet and putting it back on is a bit of an ordeal so I don't bother.


----------



## DolleDolf

Opettaja said:


> testing out the supplied Nato and also a third party Nato. The supplied one is much softer and more comfortable. Still, I think I am really a bracelet man... what do others think?


I quite like it on the "James Bond" NATO but for me the bracelet is such an essential piece of the watch that that is how I choose to wear mine.
Plus taking off the bracelet and putting it back on is a bit of an ordeal so I don't bother.


----------



## WeWannaLing

I like mine on the bracelet, as I think the balance is off if all the weight is at the watch head, but if you like the look of the NATO go for it. I’m not really a fan.


----------



## Michael Day

Good on Eulit as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman

Opettaja said:


> testing out the supplied Nato and also a third party Nato. The supplied one is much softer and more comfortable. Still, I think I am really a bracelet man... what do others think?
> 
> View attachment 13238497
> 
> View attachment 13238499
> 
> View attachment 13238501
> 
> View attachment 13238503


I don't like bracelets and the one that comes with the speedy makes it wear longer so I sold it. Today I received the "tapered solid mesh" bracelet I got from WatchGecko and it wears much better imo. I'll post a pic tomorrow.

On a sidenote, it goes well with pretty much anything so anyone who asks "what do you think of my speedy on this leather/nato/bracelet?" always gets a "looks good" from me


----------



## househalfman

househalfman said:


> Today I received the "tapered solid mesh" bracelet I got from WatchGecko and it wears much better imo. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## wooly88

Happy to join the club today too. Traded in my Breitling Transocean LE GMT for a new Speedy and really stoked. Now I'm totally fixated on finding some straps for it!


----------



## Opettaja

wooly88 said:


> Happy to join the club today too. Traded in my Breitling Transocean LE GMT for a new Speedy and really stoked. Now I'm totally fixated on finding some straps for it!


Welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

Trying out the deployant with leather Hirsh from my old Seamaster today. Works very well on the Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

Close up of the artificially faded bezel I did. Been thinking about doing this for nearly a year and finally just decided to do it, didn't like the glossy clear coat and how the black bezel was darker than the dial on the stock speedy. Turned out exactly how I wanted it to, matte and matches the dark grey of the dial.


----------



## 3005

This might be my favorite picture I've taken of my Speedy.


----------



## CSG

I can't believe I never posted to this thread! My 3570.50 is from 2002 or so. I bought it used from the original owner who flipped it after owning it a year. Came on the bracelet with the black Omega double rail alligator strap included as well. I normally wore it on the bracelet but, unlike Rolex, whose watches almost always look best on their metal bracelets, the Speedmaster looks better on the right strap IMO. This photo (sorry for the poor color balance) was taken shortly after I installed a gold brown Hirsch Viscount alligator strap. It gives the watch, to my eye anyway, a very vintage look.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Maybe it's my overactive imagination, but I see it, do you see it?

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Was lucky enough to add a 2nd Omega to my collection. Beautiful blue, 3212.80 Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

Can't go wrong with a speedy on a bracelet!


----------



## Tickythebull

Or a strap









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd




----------



## took

Blue Speedy on a bracelet, always looks good!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_"A Man and his Watch"_


----------



## zuiko

Becoming one of my favourites.


----------



## ranonranonarat

mine never leaves the rally.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Proud member! In fact just picked up an Omega MKII vintage racing dial! Gorgeous watch.


----------



## heirmyles

The Speedmaster Pro will be my next big watch purchase.. I've wanted one ever since trying one on in Cape Town in 2015. Hopeful to pick one up in 2019.

Until then, I'll continue to drool over this thread.


----------



## heirmyles

The Speedmaster Pro will be my next big watch purchase.. I've wanted one ever since trying one on in Cape Town in 2015. Hopeful to pick one up in 2019.

Until then, I'll continue to drool over this thread.


----------



## dwczinmb

I have little doubt that a Speedy will be my first expensive watch purchase. I've yet to come across anything that moves me like it does, but there's always time...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing

Love that domed hesalite...


----------



## Opettaja

dwczinmb said:


> I have little doubt that a Speedy will be my first expensive watch purchase. I've yet to come across anything that moves me like it does, but there's always time...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


try one out in person and then just do it


----------



## evilpenguin

Speedy on Incognito Studios croc


----------



## zaratewl

3575.20 back from a fresh service and looking brand new again!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74

I joined the speedy club over the weekend!! Went through lots of deliberation and looking at different options (IWC, Tudor GMT, Aqua Terra, explorer etc) and in the end went with the speedmaster. Can't speak highly enough of my experience with Timeless Luxury Watches in Frisco, Dallas. I'm a first time customer and they couldn't have been more helpful. They made me a deal (including an adjustable clasp and associated links) that was worth the minimal uncharge over a grey dealer to have that after sales support and to start building a relationship with an AD. Highly recommended! Now to spend some money on straps.....


----------



## Wunderbro

Trying straps on the speedy is so fun. Such a versatile watch in that regard. Here's my 3572.50 (T) on a HODINKEE strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

A MAN & HIS #SPEEDYTUESDAY ;-)


----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrael

No photos can do this beaut justice.......the promo materials try to let every special detail shine, but you have to take it in hand to admire how subtle these (many) details are actually done that they take nothing away from the classic speedy look while throwing in just a wee bit of extra elegance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Leather, rubber, or bracelet it always looks good!









Time is a gift...


----------



## asrar.merchant

househalfman said:


>


Wowww that's a beauty. Where did you get that perfect fitting strap mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Wunderbro said:


> Trying straps on the speedy is so fun. Such a versatile watch in that regard. Here's my 3572.50 (T) on a HODINKEE strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more with you... it's made for tons and tons of strap options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

A few shades of grey there... because the Speedy takes to all colors so well..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph

I joined the club last week and first Omega too!


----------



## househalfman

asrar.merchant said:


> Wowww that's a beauty. Where did you get that perfect fitting strap mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! That's the tapered solid mesh I bought from watchgecko. They sell the (hollow) curved end link separately; it's not a perfect fit to the speedy but one can bend it to get a good enough fit.


----------



## Wunderbro

asrar.merchant said:


> A few shades of grey there... because the Speedy takes to all colors so well..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? You and I are definitely on the same page. I even have that same MN strap from Erika!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Wunderbro said:


> Right? You and I are definitely on the same page. I even have that same MN strap from Erika!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget same page mate, we are in the same line hahahhaa,

Man this speedy has made me get so many Erikas and other straps... it's crazy man... I have more or less gotten all of Erikas variations ..

Do I have issues, you wouldn't be very far from truth if you think I do .. haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

asrar.merchant said:


> Forget same page mate, we are in the same line hahahhaa,
> 
> Man this speedy has made me get so many Erikas and other straps... it's crazy man... I have more or less gotten all of Erikas variations ..
> 
> Do I have issues, you wouldn't be very far from truth if you think I do .. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need to join (or maybe start?) an addicts support group

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Timing the brisket with it today on Di Modell Rallye


----------



## masterClock

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## MidnightBeggar

Proud to be part of the club. My 145.022-76


----------



## took

Bleu









Time is a gift...


----------



## Copeau

IMG_5227.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Wunderbro

Work was slow today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjamattic

Love my blue speedy.


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## ac921ol

-MM


----------



## Sonder




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ckasik




----------



## RC Crown

Ckasik said:


> View attachment 13290007


Best band ever, please give details if so obliged!


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Got a motion hearing in a dumb state court case today, so I get to drive up to Alameda and do the dance for the judge. At least my wrist looks nice! 

1979 145.022 Speedy Pro on original bracelet










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Caught this glimpse in the car today...


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## took

Looks so good on leather









Time is a gift...


----------



## Larry23

Hi everyone, I'm new to the club


----------



## oso2276

Oldie but goodie









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pop4

Checking out what all the fuss was about....


----------



## MidnightBeggar

100th Post...Had to be here. 
Late evening at the office:


----------



## asrael

Looks great close-up, even better when admired at a distance



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

I dropped my Speedy Pro off at the post office today for a trip to the new owner. I have to resign my membership but it was wonderful while it lasted.


----------



## sweeperdk01

Still a solid part of my rotation.


----------



## fatalelement

My '79 145.022 on a Goyard strap from TheStrapsmith. Hope everyone is enjoying some nice weather - California is fabulous this weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tritium.hands

Summer = perlon.


----------



## hbryant130

Happy Tuesday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday on some Chicago Tan Horween!!!


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy on tropic rubber. Unusual combo, but I like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy on Haveston Redstone B


----------



## franco60

Vintage MK II Racing Dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

pop4 said:


> Checking out what all the fuss was about....
> 
> View attachment 13297913


I absolutely love that color scheme and dial setup. Does the 44mm case seem huge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Happy Moon landing Day!


----------



## Chrisautry

Got my first Speedmaster, loving it so far.


----------



## ras47

DSotM nylon Omega strap on my co-axial Speedy. I'm waiting on my second Perlon strap as the first one was cheap-o crapola. I binned it almost immediately and ordered an Eulit Perlon strap, so we'll see.


----------



## ChronoB

*FLIGHT QUALIFIED BY NASA FOR ALL MANNED SPACE SPACE MISSIONS*


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## BundyBear

New to Omega. Watch only 10 days old (from the AD) but about 3 months old from factory!

Have been enjoying this so far.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy on Natural Horween Chromexcel!!!


----------



## masterClock

Full Moon tonight!


----------



## Wunderbro

Still playing with straps constantly! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Monday









Time is a gift...


----------



## endotreated

franco60 said:


> I absolutely love that color scheme and dial setup. Does the 44mm case seem huge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it looks too huge on you send it over to me it will probably fit better.

Jk it looks amazing. Which model is that?

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## franco60

My new Speedmaster Racing Chronometer Coaxial. Longest wear streak in 4 years - 5 days in a row! Loving it so far. Running +.9/24 of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Speedmaster that runs on battery


----------



## franco60

pop4 said:


> Checking out what all the fuss was about....
> 
> View attachment 13297913


I loved yours so much I checked out some of the fuss and picked up the Racing Chronometer Master Coaxial! Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## fatalelement

'79 145.022 Speedy Pro on the original 1171 bracelet. Sittin' in federal court before Seeborg for a motion hearing, staring at my watch.


----------



## Iliyan

The more I read this thread, the more I want a Speedy Pro to keep my Aqua Terra company...So many cool strap combos in here.


----------



## BundyBear

Iliyan said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I want a Speedy Pro to keep my Aqua Terra company...So many cool strap combos in here.


You know you want it... ;-)


----------



## borchard929

My first. Love it









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wunderbro said:


> Still playing with straps constantly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share the details on the strap. Thanks.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mrcoach32

Just picked up my Speedy Pro. Will likely keep it on one of several NATO’s since I have two Rolex sport watches on steel.


----------



## Wunderbro

ten13th said:


> Please share the details on the strap. Thanks.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Sure! I got it from the Etsy store called "TimeKeeperCo." It's one of their canvas NATOs with Aztec print.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Wunderbro

Playing around with more NATOs today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski

Been saving and waiting for a while... finally pulled the trigger as an early 50th b-day present! Doesn't hurt that my son and wife both love it too....


----------



## BundyBear

jmorski said:


> Been saving and waiting for a while... finally pulled the trigger as an early 50th b-day present! Doesn't hurt that my son and wife both love it too....


Happy 50th Birthday!


----------



## duc

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy 50th Birthday!


Keep your eye on the "son who loves it". In a word, they're sneaky. Go ahead and ask me how I know.

- - - Updated - - -



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy 50th Birthday!


Keep your eye on the "son who loves it". In a word, they're sneaky. Go ahead and ask me how I know.


----------



## duc

Wow, double the message.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Better late than never. Here is my new Speedy. :-!


----------



## Palmettoman

The hesalite is just so cool. Can't get weird reflections like this from flat sapphire. 
Enjoy your Tuesday fellas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

duc said:


> Keep your eye on the "son who loves it". In a word, they're sneaky. Go ahead and ask me how I know.


LOL. So how did you know that?


----------



## KellenH

Just joined the club. First speedy. 3590. I'm a sucker for tritium dials. It'll pair nicely with my 16800 sub


----------



## duc

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. So how did you know that?


Number 1 son (my only son) who is 30, weaseled mine out of me.

Here it was:









He conned me into taking this as a backup:









When he visits, I get to wear it at least...

- - - Updated - - -



Dogbert_is_fat said:


> LOL. So how did you know that?


Number 1 son (my only son) who is 30, weaseled mine out of me.

Here it was:









He conned me into taking this as a backup:









When he visits, I get to wear it at least...


----------



## carlhaluss

FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:


----------



## househalfman

Only time I don't wear my speedy on a Tuesday is when I'm traveling (I have another watch for that).

On Cincy's stealth bond nato...


----------



## Semper




----------



## BundyBear

duc said:


> edited...
> 
> Number 1 son (my only son) who is 30, weaseled mine out of me. When he visits, I get to wear it at least...


Well, you could have said no.... but your love is so great that you are happy to part with your watch. 

At least my son said that he was happy with any vintage Rolex I pass down to him. He did say that he will go to the shops and trade them all in for cash $$$$. LOL. One man's meat is another's poison.


----------



## Palmettoman

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, you could have said no.... but your love is so great that you are happy to part with your watch.
> 
> At least my son said that he was happy with any vintage Rolex I pass down to him. He did say that he will go to the shops and trade them all in for cash $$$$. LOL. One man's meat is another's poison.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Día dos for Speedy Gonzales. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookatthethyme

househalfman said:


> Only time I don't wear my speedy on a Tuesday is when I'm traveling (I have another watch for that).
> 
> On Cincy's stealth bond nato...


So out of curiosity, what do you travel with? A GMT of some kind or a world timer? Asking as the Speedy is currently my daily (and only) watch, and im waiting on a BB GMT as I travel 1-2 a month

- - - Updated - - -



househalfman said:


> Only time I don't wear my speedy on a Tuesday is when I'm traveling (I have another watch for that).
> 
> On Cincy's stealth bond nato...


So out of curiosity, what do you travel with? A GMT of some kind or a world timer? Asking as the Speedy is currently my daily (and only) watch, and im waiting on a BB GMT as I travel 1-2 a month


----------



## househalfman

lookatthethyme said:


> So out of curiosity, what do you travel with? A GMT of some kind or a world timer? Asking as the Speedy is currently my daily (and only) watch, and im waiting on a BB GMT as I travel 1-2 a month


I do have a glycine gmt but if I'm being honest, I don't really need it. It's my excuse to own a gmt watch


----------



## Ajit7557

Finally joining the club after going through almost every post on this thread.

Here is my brand new Speedmaster Professional Sapphire Sandwich.


----------



## njavier03

Hello everyone. After 3 years of searching and waiting (mainly waiting), I finally obtained my grail Omega. Its a 1990 (birth year) 145.022. Now to find a 1450 bracelet...


----------



## BundyBear

Ajit7557 said:


> Finally joining the club after going through almost every post on this thread.
> 
> Here is my brand new Speedmaster Professional Sapphire Sandwich.


Nice photos! Congratulations on buying your watch, enjoy it in good health.


----------



## 5277

1971 Speedy


----------



## Letter10

My first Omega...and new to the Speedy club...not a new watch, but new to me.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My 2002 baby Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## SMH

My FOIS on a speedy racing bracelet.


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Mike116718

I'm new to the club. 1st Omega too. I'm loving it so far, hesalite crystal just looks so good.


----------



## Fbcanman

Cant wait to join!!!!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Baric

My Speedy FOIS on new hornback croc strap...


----------



## redzebra




----------



## anaplian

Not mine - exhibit at the London Science Museum



















Family shot


----------



## masterClock

Had to grab a shot of my Omega Speedmaster CoAxial Moonphase when the sun hit it while I was driving home.


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter10

My first speedytuesday with a new gray suede strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Speedy Reduced Japanese market exclusive









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

MyNamesMeToo said:


> Speedy Reduced Japanese market exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Very nice. Like the red seconds hand and welcome to the forums.


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very nice. Like the red seconds hand and welcome to the forums.


Second hand is in the sub dial at 9oclock. The red hand is part of the timer. Not loving it, but it is what it is.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

MyNamesMeToo said:


> Second hand is in the sub dial at 9oclock. The red hand is part of the timer. Not loving it, but it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should have said the timer hand - yes - I should know better as I have a Speedmaster as well. I guess that colours work for some and not for others. I personally like colour in my watches.


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Sorry, I should have said the timer hand - yes - I should know better as I have a Speedmaster as well. I guess that colours work for some and not for others. I personally like colour in my watches.


I don't hate the red. It is a nice pop of color. But it is my first speedy and I thought it was a second hand. My fault for not doing my due diligence. It's a very busy dial since this is the reduced model. Its growing on me.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

Speedy!


----------



## Scalpel

Here's one of my Speedmasters:


----------



## GTTIME

Scalpel said:


> Here's one of my Speedmasters:
> View attachment 13426783


Can't wait to get mine back from service.


----------



## Paulsky

My precious.


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Nato Hardware?


Paulsky said:


> My precious.
> 
> View attachment 13427103


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

MyNamesMeToo said:


> Nato Hardware?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


B&R NATO. Excellent quality for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Junior1

New addition to the box...


----------



## Junior1

New addition to the box...

View attachment 13427677


----------



## Opettaja

Splashed out on an original Omega alligator deployant today. Liking it...b-)


----------



## Paulsky

Opettaja said:


> Splashed out on an original Omega alligator deployant today. Liking it...b-)
> View attachment 13428759
> View attachment 13428765
> View attachment 13428767


Very nice. I've been thinking of going for the brown one.


----------



## siregg

Here is mine


----------



## 5277

In front my birth,behind my 18th ;o)


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmso786

Finally pulled the trigger on a Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch (Hesalite) last week and it came in today! This is my first watch in a long time that isn't a smartwatch. Hopefully this isn't the start of an obsession...


----------



## pop4




----------



## Scalpel

GTTIME said:


> Can't wait to get mine back from service.


How long has it been out for service?


----------



## GTTIME

Scalpel said:


> How long has it been out for service?


A little over 9 weeks. Fingers crossed for soon.


----------



## Big Tone

Celebrated my 16th wedding anniversary in the office today. Wearing my Speedmaster Triple Date that my wife bought me for our 10th . Heading home to take my bride out to dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

In Pittsburgh for a wedding with my venerable 145.022 '79 Speedmaster and a new suit! Pittsburgh is hot as hell, reminds me why I stay in CA.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patmine

My first Speedmaster. Bought from a forum member.


----------



## 3005

I know it's not traditional, but I love wearing my Speedmaster on a jubilee.


----------



## handcrank1




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JustBlueFish

I'm in the club!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang

3005 said:


> I know it's not traditional, but I love wearing my Speedmaster on a jubilee.


Details on the Jubilee? Not sure I'd go out of my way to buy extra bracelets, but love knowing every option ;]


----------



## anthonyw

Been loving my speedy on a Milanese mesh bracelet lately









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CK2915




----------



## househalfman

Late upload...Tuesdays are easy...


----------



## Colderamstel

Canvas Chrono on Redrockstrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoOn

Beautiful shots! Makes me want to get one now at my local AD!


----------



## Moroz




----------



## 3005

PuYang said:


> Details on the Jubilee? Not sure I'd go out of my way to buy extra bracelets, but love knowing every option ;]


It's a Geckota 20mm jubilee ("5 Link D Profile") with the 20mm curved endlinks. The endlink fit isn't perfect but it's good enough that it doesn't bug me, and I'm usually pretty sensitive about those kinds of things. Nothing fancy, but I love the look!


----------



## Black5

Speedmaster Date 3513.50.00









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## j0oftheworld

Machining Art:

_8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._

The Admin


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

j0oftheworld said:


> Machining Art:


Hi j0oftheworld, you may not be aware as you are a new member, but I do believe that this picture is in contravention of the forum rules #8.

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## BundyBear

I now understand what other posters are talking about the _Speedmaster_ being a strap monster! Ordered some straps and they arrived this week. Got the vanilla style NATO strap on this week.









Picture with the other straps...


----------



## Wunderbro

j0oftheworld said:


> Machining Art:
> 
> _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


Looking good! I love the 1911. I have one myself. Most accurate pistol I've ever fired. Curiously, my Speedmaster is extremely accurate as well (after I regulated it)!


----------



## fast08

Junior club member









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## detect

Speedmaster 9300 for Saturday night 









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld

Gotta love the Moonwatch kit!


----------



## ras47

Co-Axial Speedmaster Moonwatch Chronograph, 44.25mm, on the DSotM black nylon strap. With deployment clasp naturally.


----------



## capt-dim

I love my speedy &#8230;.


----------



## capt-dim

I love my speedy &#8230;.

View attachment 13465055


----------



## Drudge

The Speedy had a visitor :-d


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Good Monday everyone!

My 2018 Hesalite .005 arrived last month and finally had 2 links removed and protective plastic taken out. 
Very excited....

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

mstnpete said:


> Good Monday everyone!
> 
> My 2018 Hesalite .005 arrived last month and finally had 2 links removed and protective plastic taken out.
> Very excited....
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Hesalite club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jam karet

#911neverforget

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Travelller




----------



## mstnpete

Thank you!
Cheers...


Opettaja said:


> Welcome to the Hesalite club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mephissto

Here is my contribution to this thread.

My moonwatch hesalite that I received 3 weeks ago


----------



## anthonyw

Thought my son provided a good backdrop for my speedy today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld

Showing my son the 50mm.. |>


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

My new arrival...

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

mstnpete said:


> My new arrival...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Love this piece. Its 44mm though isn't it? Shame as I would love this or the silver dial version.


----------



## wis_dad

Back with this pairing today.


----------



## fskywalker

FOIS mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mstnpete

Aid1987 said:


> Love this piece. Its 44mm though isn't it? Shame as I would love this or the silver dial version.


Thanks, yes it is 44.25

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

Speedy Pro


----------



## oso2276

The gang









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Since the temp has dropped 20 degrees in Chicago...it's back to leather!

Speedy on Horween Cordovan #8 catching the sunrise an early morning flight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Today









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Racing Dial Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior1

For Speedy Tuesday, my new two-stitch honey leather strap with black edging from twostitchstraps.com...


----------



## Junior1

XXX


----------



## DoctorWolf

Hi guys,

I am about to pick up a new leather strap for my Speedy pro but I can't decide between the 3 options I have narrowed it down to.

Rios "nature" 35 Euros includding shipping








Di Modell Chronissimo 77E plus 13E shipping








Di Modell Pilot 42E plus 13E shipping








Has anyone had experience with those? I am trying to figure out whether the price difference is justified. If not for the price I think I would go for the Chronissimo as the finish and stitching look perfect and maybe more subtle than the Rios. But the Di Modell Pilot is really good too and also more subdued which is probably a good thing.

Here's pics I have found on the web (I couldn't find one of the pilot strap)

Di Modell Chronisssimo on the Speedy








Rios on a Speedy and a Sinn















Thanks for your help!


----------



## DoctorWolf

double post sorry


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Iliyan

DoctorWolf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to pick up a new leather strap for my Speedy pro but I can't decide between the 3 options I have narrowed it down to.
> 
> Rios "nature" 35 Euros includding shipping
> View attachment 13490099
> 
> 
> Di Modell Chronissimo 77E plus 13E shipping
> View attachment 13490101
> 
> 
> Di Modell Pilot 42E plus 13E shipping
> View attachment 13490105
> 
> 
> Has anyone had experience with those? I am trying to figure out whether the price difference is justified. If not for the price I think I would go for the Chronissimo as the finish and stitching look perfect and maybe more subtle than the Rios. But the Di Modell Pilot is really good too and also more subdued which is probably a good thing.
> 
> Here's pics I have found on the web (I couldn't find one of the pilot strap)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The Di Modell Pilot is the OEM strap for Damasko, here are a few pictures of the strap:
















The strap is very good quality - very soft and has rubber lining on the pack. I've had the Damasko for 4 years and never felt the need to change the strap. It has held up very well too.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Iliyan said:


> The Di Modell Pilot is the OEM strap for Damasko, here are a few pictures of the strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap is very good quality - very soft and has rubber lining on the pack. I've had the Damasko for 4 years and never felt the need to change the strap. It has held up very well too.


I thought it looked familiar! Thanks a lot for that. It looks perfect on the Damasko. Hopefully it will work on the speedy as well as it's the one I've ordered. The only difference I see is that the black and white stitching are reversed. I think I prefer the Damasko version with the white on the the inside but it will have to do. Thanks again


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

Cheers....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Speedy Pro with me in my 50ft bucket truck working on high voltage stuff. Cheers !


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Ultraman Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Ricardo84

Speedy Pro in the Desert sun.


----------



## DoctorWolf

I just received my new strap. I went for the Di Modell "Pilot". Very happy with my choice. Great quality and I think it looks good on the speedy.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## 3005

evilpenguin said:


>


Looks great! Strap info?


----------



## Punkling

Like so many on here, the bracelet on my Speedy is either too loose or too tight. I can't stand Natos so that option is out as well.
I went with this, the vintage leather that comes with the Speedy Tuesday. Loving it; extremely well made and comfy.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

The Horween chromexcel single pass strap matches Chewie nicely 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that racing strap! Makes me want to get one too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

anthonyw said:


> Love that racing strap! Makes me want to get one too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld

Yeah the Hodinkee racing strap is my favorite! 
That brown is beautiful.. Looks classic on the speedy!


----------



## Chrisautry

New JPM strap from WatchObsession


----------



## anthonyw

What do y'all think of this combo? I don't think I like it...I think I'm settling on Speedy with browns, blacks, greys, and one other color looks best. The cream on the NATO clashes with the white hands and markers.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisautry

I agree, it doesn't really work. I think brown leather and solid grey or blue nato's look really good.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Brand new omega owner here got it this weekend









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Brand new omega owner here got it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congrats! Why a Speedy for your first omega?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

anthonyw said:


> Congrats! Why a Speedy for your first omega?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its 'the' watch when i think of omega and its been a long time grail

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Its 'the' watch when i think of omega and its been a long time grail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great! Buy whatever makes YOU happy, not what the forum considers "good".

Enjoy the watch and wear it in good health. It's a beauty!!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

pianomankd said:


> Great! Buy whatever makes YOU happy, not what the forum considers "good".
> 
> Enjoy the watch and wear it in good health. It's a beauty!!


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Its 'the' watch when i think of omega and its been a long time grail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Love it...congrats again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Finally back on Horween Essex Dublin strap...I think this is my fav combo for speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal




----------



## Colderamstel

Moonwatch, moonwatch edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Greetings from Leogang, Austria : ).


----------



## Wunderbro

Waiting for my wife to get ready for the wedding we're attending. Had to take some pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Love it









Time is a gift...


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Cool thing about driving...you can catch so many nice views


----------



## mcversloot

Frequent / daily use also means a scratch or two (or more) on the hesalite. Its time for a polywatch session again I guess.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Never tire of admiring.


----------



## njavier03




----------



## codewheeney

CK2998 in the firelight


----------



## cockroach96

It's Tuesday.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mcversloot

On a new B&S strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot

mcversloot said:


> On a new B&S strap.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Just realised by looking at the picture that I put one of the two strap parts backwards...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_5546.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## fskywalker

3572.50.00










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## TreiseKL

Just got this Quartz "GoldenEye" SMP and Everest Band for Rolex which I put on the SMP.


----------



## TreiseKL

Ah crap, i just realized its a "Speedmaster" thread, misread it haha


----------



## anthonyw

Speedy on gator today!


----------



## IR89

Hi guys! Do you expect some kind of the first moon mission 50th anniversary model in the upcoming year? When do you think it will be presented?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Finally got the OEM gator strap and deployment to go with my Speedy and I'm loving the combo. Such a great watch with various straps.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyistanbul




----------



## anthonyw

speedyistanbul said:


> View attachment 13579195


Nice! Where is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyistanbul

its in Austria Ebensee. Lovely place.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## redzebra




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## anthonyw

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Love the magenta stripe on the NATO! Which one is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

anthonyw said:


> Love the magenta stripe on the NATO! Which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

#straps4acure NATO from: crownandbuckle.com



Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Adamkb26




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doddste

New Speedmaster. The weak point on this watch is the bracelet, specifically the clasp. Lack of micro adjustments makes me choose between uncomfortably loose or uncomfortably tight. I have the Seamaster quick microadjust clasp end link en route.


----------



## ptfly

Tintin is new (still in plastic).


----------



## njavier03

Doddste said:


> New Speedmaster. The weak point on this watch is the bracelet, specifically the clasp. Lack of micro adjustments makes me choose between uncomfortably loose or uncomfortably tight. I have the Seamaster quick microadjust clasp end link en route.


That's why I've always preferred leather to bracelets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

Doddste said:


> New Speedmaster. The weak point on this watch is the bracelet, specifically the clasp. Lack of micro adjustments makes me choose between uncomfortably loose or uncomfortably tight. I have the Seamaster quick microadjust clasp end link en route.


A good solution is a vintage bracelet. Nice looking, better proportion and design, simple clasp with a lot of holes 
Here is mine brand new hesalite on a vintage 1479.










Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste

Thank you for the recommendation. I have a couple of leather straps on the way. Those, plus the micro adjust clasp, should make this much more comfortable.


----------



## anrex

Sandwich


----------



## BadSport340

Eleanor has taken a liking to my Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

Happy Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Have a great Tuesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cockroach96

what else but this today.


----------



## Leonine

MOV said:


> Have a great Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That is one good looking speedy. Congrats!


----------



## Leonine

MOV said:


> Have a great Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That is one good looking speedy. Congrats!


----------



## masterClock

Moonphase today! One of my faves. This one is just so good.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

One more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## njavier03

Doddste said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I have a couple of leather straps on the way. Those, plus the micro adjust clasp, should make this much more comfortable.


Let me know if you happen to be in the market for a 1479 bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23

Sapphire sandwich, arrived yesterday!


----------



## McPGA

A little late to the party...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Buchmann69

ptfly said:


> Tintin is new (still in plastic).
> View attachment 13597155


Very nice, I want a tintin real bad! Congratulations

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## PuYang

Just got my Speedy about an hour ago!

Bracelet fitment is perfect for me; even amount of links removed, not too tight, not too loose. The bracelet also doesn't really overhang my small wrists, but it is still a bit wider than I prefer. So I will be throwing it on a Bulang and Sons strap in the next few days!

Sapphire case back planned for the future, won't do it too soon


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Morning coffee


----------



## Doddste




----------



## JLVox

I just welcomed myself to my first Omega.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunter72

jmanlay said:


>


Wonderful Mark IV, I love it! Huge congratulations.


----------



## watchhunter72

jmanlay said:


>


Wonderful Mark IV, I love it! Huge congratulations.


----------



## manofrolex

watchhunter72 said:


> Wonderful Mark IV, I love it! Huge congratulations.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Doddste




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

donor arrived today. It's double speedy trouble for now, until the mod is completed...


Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wwarren

I finally made it in through the front door...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3572 now on 1450/808 grail bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

deepsea03 said:


>


Very nice effect! Iphone Xs ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeiXiang

I bought my first Speedmaster yesterday! 38mm Co-Axial/Ref: 324.30.38.50.01.001 (I accidentally posted this on the Seamaster Thread!)


----------



## MOV

Happy Tuesday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dshirts74

Buchmann69 said:


> donor arrived today. It's double speedy trouble for now, until the mod is completed...


Rob. I'm curious. What mod do you have planned for your speedy?


----------



## forty-six&2

I recently went to try on the new SMP and walked away with the previous model (a classic in my view) and couldn't be happier but the Speedy will always be my first love! Both pictured.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Lukebor

iPX


----------



## Fantasio

Joined today.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## wwarren




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## anthonyw

The road to Vegas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111

The first watch on the moon ticks a lot of firsts for me.

My first Omega, my first chronograph and my first manual wind.


----------



## Godfather111

double post


----------



## TonyDennison

Godfather111 said:


> The first watch on the moon ticks a lot of firsts for me.
> 
> My first Omega, my first chronograph and my first manual wind.
> 
> View attachment 13652179


you need to get your first leather strap :=)


----------



## bipin

My speedy Monophase.


----------



## bipin

bipin said:


> My speedy Monophase.
> 
> Both of them have siblings that went to Space!


----------



## TonyDennison

BadSport340 said:


> Eleanor has taken a liking to my Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


were you aware there is a snake on your arm?


----------



## Fantasio

Swapped bracelet for Omega nato, but didn't like the hardware. Now on iyonk vintage leather.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Marrin

wwarren said:


> View attachment 13648381


Can I ask you what your wrist size is?


----------



## mstnpete

Loving my Speedy that I purchased last September...

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

On a light vintage bracelet









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Valley of Fire!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

One of the best part about winter in Phoenix is being able to wear my leather watch straps again. Speedy on black leather today.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24jewels

I finally got my moonwatch (manual wind). I really like the overall design and readability.


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## jcush

Speedy beach.


----------



## wwarren

Marrin said:


> Can I ask you what your wrist size is?


7.25"


----------



## 3005




----------



## Tickythebull

Pro









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234




----------



## masterClock

Belated Thanksgiving post. I don't have an American watch so I went with an American icon yesterday.


----------



## took

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## Tickythebull

The dark side of the moon










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitsune

after 3.5 years of saving....


----------



## andrewlogan1987

3005 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 13662589


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bipin




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## 3005

andrewlogan1987 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's a relatively inexpensive jubilee from WatchGecko with the separate curved endlinks. The endlink fit isn't perfect, but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Looking for a nice RIO MKII speedie to add to my collection. Can trade some grand Seiko. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot

cockroach96 said:


>


Nice watch, wasnt aware of this speedmaster variaty


----------



## cockroach96

mcversloot said:


> Nice watch, wasnt aware of this speedmaster variaty


My apologies, wrong thread.
Btw I'm pretty sure you're not aware of this "variaty"
as it is variety.
You are funny though, not.


----------



## mcversloot

cockroach96 said:


> My apologies, wrong thread.
> Btw I'm pretty sure you're not aware of this "variaty"
> as it is variety.
> You are funny though, not.


Was trying to bring my message across with a wink. Always good to notice that this is appreciated


----------



## wwarren




----------



## Akendal9

Keep going back to this leather strap from Watch Gecko. More than a match for my laptop edge.

https://www.watchgecko.com/padded-square-tip.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste

Bas and Lokes "Digby" in vintage bourbon
View attachment 10F99C83-51C9-46D5-A540-A079C2D70FA3.jpg


----------



## 24jewels

on a NATO strap...:-!


----------



## deepsea03

Space Shuttle investigating an Ultraman sighting


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weiserone




----------



## absoluteczech

my first speedy! got it last week. Happy 35th bday to me!


----------



## Leonine

Welcome, happy to have you in the club.


----------



## absoluteczech

Leonine said:


> Welcome, happy to have you in the club.


Thanks


----------



## Marrin

I justified the purchase with 3 reasons 
1. YouTube channel reaching 20.000 subs
2. Early Christmas present
3. Early birthday present

And I have to admit the size is perfect for my smallish wrist










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Speedmaster '57 today









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

GregBe said:


> Speedmaster '57 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nice.! Can I have your steel bezel for my moonwatch.


----------



## GregBe

Thanks! The steel bezel is actually the reason I went with this one over the Speedy Pro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

GregBe said:


> Thanks! The steel bezel is actually the reason I went with this one over the Speedy Pro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the steel bezel part alone is hard to come by.


----------



## j0oftheworld

That Omega Nato is SO silky smoooooth! 
I've had the watch on the bracelet all this time... lol


----------



## SpankyMcGee

First day on my wrist.


----------



## Doddste

View attachment 8B973816-0768-44F6-885B-DF7060707827.jpg


----------



## Buchmann69

Ω Speedmaster ref: 311.30.42.30.01.005 modded with 3570.40 dial & hands.


----------



## gamechannel

Just got it today.. proud owner of a PO 8900. My first Omega!


----------



## gamechannel

Just got it today.. proud owner of a PO 8900. My first Omega!

View attachment 13704151


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47

44.25mm Co-Axial Moonwatch Chrono, DSotM nylon strap, with deployment clasp.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

New shoes with a crown and buckle single pass NATO.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Wanted one of these for a looong time!


----------



## tna23

gamechannel said:


> Just got it today.. proud owner of a PO 8900. My first Omega!
> 
> View attachment 13704151


Is that the 39.5mm? How does it wear in terms of thickness?


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Monday!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Chevron strap Ben? 



Ben.McDonald7 said:


> New shoes with a crown and buckle single pass NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

solesman said:


> Chevron strap Ben?


Yes, they call it the chevron strap . I guess it's really not a NATO.

I'll pick another one once the release one in gray.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Yes, they call it the chevron strap . I guess it's really not a NATO.
> 
> I'll pick another one once the release one in gray.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


The texture really looks great. Is it comfy to wear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Oops. I was aiming for the Seamaster thread. o|



qa_ii said:


> View attachment 13710913


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

solesman said:


> The texture really looks great. Is it comfy to wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's not the same seatbelt like texture of the omega NATO but it's much better than a standard NATO. The adjustability on it is great so you can easily get a comfy fit. I have the buckle down in the middle of my wrist like a normal 2 piece strap.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Moon watch 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Have a great Tuesday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neuromancer

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## SpankyMcGee

#speedytuesday


----------



## jcush

I know some people get tired of hearing about the speedmaster in space, but it's bad-ass whenever you see it in action. Screenshot from today's Russian ISS investigative spacewalk.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

jcush said:


> I know some people get tired of hearing about the speedmaster in space, but it's bad-ass whenever you see it in action. Screenshot from today's Russian ISS investigative spacewalk.
> 
> View attachment 13712627


On the contrary - more space photos of the Speedy are always welcome!

Doc Savage


----------



## RazorFrazer

SpankyMcGee said:


> #speedytuesday


Hey!! Where did you get that strap? Looks awesome ... please tell.


----------



## Larry23




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Just picked up my first ever speedmaster professional...vintage circa 1998.
I can't believe it took me so long to get this legend.


----------



## SpankyMcGee

RazorFrazer said:


> Hey!! Where did you get that strap? Looks awesome ... please tell.


It is from Two Stitch Straps. It's a beauty.

https://www.twostitchstraps.com/collections/featured/products/two-stitch-honey-leather-watch-strap


----------



## suarezbcn

Good morning from Barcelona!


----------



## Black5

Automatic with Date











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## edchys




----------



## letmein




----------



## Dante231

That looks great. Where'd you get the 19mm nato? Is it the OEM one?


edchys said:


> View attachment 13721005


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buschyfor3

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


That looks sublime! Congrats!


----------



## mountain runner

Above the Great Salt Lake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13




----------



## major75

An Old picture of mine.


----------



## solesman

major75 said:


> An Old picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13729071


That's the money shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Armstrong

I'm in!


----------



## Fantasio

On black Erika's Marine Nationale.



















Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Ref3523.80. Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Akendal9

Looks like cake o'clock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk

Nice


----------



## Buschyfor3

Wore my speedy to the family Christmas party tonight. Wore one of my favorite blue dress shirts. Immediately realized how awesome this watch would look on a blue calfskin strap w/ white stitching... or some blue suede. Gonna have to get on that soon... still got two days 'til Christmas, right?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Genco

First time Moonwatch owner. Here it is on the new adjustable NATOs from Crown and Buckle. This is the navy interwoven with black.


----------



## Fantasio

I'm considering the same strap for my Speedy, so would be interesting to hear your opinions on it.

I'm currently using a Marine Nationale.



Genco said:


> First time Moonwatch owner. Here it is on the new adjustable NATOs from Crown and Buckle. This is the navy interwoven with black.












Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Genco

Fantasio said:


> I'm considering the same strap for my Speedy, so would be interesting to hear your opinions on it.
> 
> I'm currently using a Marine Nationale.
> 
> 
> 
> Genco said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time Moonwatch owner. Here it is on the new adjustable NATOs from Crown and Buckle. This is the navy interwoven with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.
Click to expand...

I love it! I have loved everything from Crown and Buckle. Their perlons are great on the Speedy as well.

On this Chevron adjustable, the color is spectacular. The navy intertwines with black, and it really dresses it up. I wore it with a navy blue suit and black shoes, looked fantastic. Works with jeans and a t-shirt too. Very versatile.


----------



## ck13

Happy holidays to everyone. My speedy received a present, a hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## wooly88

Honestly I think the speedy looks good with anything.


----------



## Fantasio

Thanks for your opinion. Sounds so good that I just ordered one. 



Genco said:


> I love it! I have loved everything from Crown and Buckle. Their perlons are great on the Speedy as well.
> 
> On this Chevron adjustable, the color is spectacular. The navy intertwines with black, and it really dresses it up. I wore it with a navy blue suit and black shoes, looked fantastic. Works with jeans and a t-shirt too. Very versatile.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Redleg25




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

First time Speedy owner here. Glad to be able to post in this thread.

My wife got me the Moon watch sapphire sandwich for Christmas and I really like it.









Doc Savage


----------



## W.G. Pagel

double post


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Joined the club today!


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## fskywalker

3592.50 on B&S band



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paulsky

Back to being a member of the club. A 145.022 on a 1450 this time.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Trying it out on a rally strap today.









Doc Savage


----------



## 24jewels




----------



## Genco

Arrive yet? What do you think about the strap?


Fantasio said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Sounds so good that I just ordered one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I have loved everything from Crown and Buckle. Their perlons are great on the Speedy as well.
> 
> On this Chevron adjustable, the color is spectacular. The navy intertwines with black, and it really dresses it up. I wore it with a navy blue suit and black shoes, looked fantastic. Works with jeans and a t-shirt too. Very versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fantasio

I haven't received it yet. I will post pics and impressions after having it on my wrist.



Genco said:


> Arrive yet? What do you think about the strap?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Loving this MN strap from Erikas originals. So comfy!


----------



## Larry23

Moonwatch sapphire on a Hirsch James


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Travelller

Happy #SpeedyTuesday :-!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Tuesday










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buschyfor3

A couple more new snaps where I had some fun with filters and color saturation:


----------



## the.hatter

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


A patience I rarely possess to leave the chronograph running for that long, and you doubled the fun. Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

oh MAN!!! how did I not see this thread yet!!! love me some speedy

This was the first "nice" watch I've owned. Had it around 8ish months? was messin' around with other straps for a while. turns out I kinda like it on a NATO, didnt think i would at all:









Its back on the braclet now and it hasent left the wrist the better part of 2 weeks (thats generally not like me) cant get enough... second honeymoon?


----------



## ck13




----------



## chickenlittle

The first watch worn on the moon...









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I've tried several NATOs with the Moon watch, but I like this one best.









Doc Savage


----------



## 24jewels

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


does it read 9 hours 42 minutes and 54 seconds? :-s


----------



## MustangMike

I wanted a unique model for my first Speedmaster. This is the Broad Arrow Olympic edition. 321.33.44.52.01.001



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

24jewels said:


> does it read 9 hours 42 minutes and 54 seconds? :-s


Correct, 6 seconds shy of 9hrs 43 minutes...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Buschyfor3 said:


> A couple more new snaps where I had some fun with filters and color saturation:
> 
> []
> 
> View attachment 13787621


Great shot 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

chickenlittle said:


> The first watch worn on the moon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Noiyce 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Larry23

Have a beautiful Friday everyone


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Bryden

New to the stable this week.


----------



## wwarren




----------



## issey.miyake

Wonder why I'm only discovering this thread now

Outgoing Pro vs 1957 60th

Wish I could have kept the Pro though but that would have been an interesting conversation with the wife hahah!


----------



## Fantasio

Been wearing this C&B Chevron strap for a week now.

STRAP
Quality is very good, on par with Tudor strap. Colour is mixed black and dark navy blue, but it appears more or less shiny black. It looks pretty dressy for a fabric strap, even more so than what I hoped. I wish they would come up with all black matte strap, which is more casual.

HARDWARE
Pin buckle is good quality and has a design which allows you more adjustment than just holes. It one fixed and one floating square keeper, which is nice.

COMFORT
I like this more than OEM nato, since it's one piece strap. This makes the watch sit more close to wrist, and there's no additional keepers on the sides of the wrist. Overall I'm quite happy with it, can recommend.



Genco said:


> Arrive yet? What do you think about the strap?
















































Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## took

With the Racecar









Time is a gift...


----------



## issey.miyake

Took some photos earlier



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

A Thriller even before the Moonwalk...


----------



## issey.miyake

Such a nice watch if I say so myself 

I know the faux patina gets hate but it grows on you


----------



## Paulsky

Awesome watch


----------



## edchys




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

still a member;


----------



## solesman

Paulsky said:


> Awesome watch
> View attachment 13801767


Which ref is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Paulsky

solesman said:


> Which ref is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan,

It's a 145.022 on a 1450/808 bracelet.


----------



## Paulsky

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> still a member;
> View attachment 13804009


Love that strap. Could you share the reference please?


----------



## solesman

Thanks Paul. Thats a really beautiful watch. The patina is so on point and I really prefer the older style bracelets to the awful one (It's fine on the 2254.50) that ships with the Speedmaster now. Hmmmmm so many references. I'm having issues deciding.



Paulsky said:


> Dan,
> 
> It's a 145.022 on a 1450/808 bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13805745


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

New Rally strap arrived today.




























Doc Savage


----------



## Paulsky

solesman said:


> Thanks Paul. Thats a really beautiful watch. The patina is so on point and I really prefer the older style bracelets to the awful one (It's fine on the 2254.50) that ships with the Speedmaster now. Hmmmmm so many references. I'm having issues deciding.


I hear you. I had a very similar dilemma. I was literally just about to pull the trigger on a brand new Speedy hesalite on a black OEM leather strap with deployment clasp when I saw this baby for sale. Luckily for me the seller, a reputable Omega forum member, was local here in NYC and I was able to meet him, check out the watch and agree on a price. 
The one argument for picking up an older one with a nice tritium patina in good condition is that they will probably continue to slowly increase in price, while there won't ever be any shortage of the luminova dial modern Speedies. Good luck man.


----------



## issey.miyake

My Speedy in B&W


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## The Rook

2 Days old...my first Omega


----------



## The Rook

2 Days old...my first Omega

View attachment 13814093


----------



## The Rook

Oops...sorry about the double post! Or...I love it so much I had to post twice


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...









René


----------



## BearDeXPS

^sweet square toes


----------



## Titan II

BearDeXPS said:


> ^sweet square toes


Thanks, brother!!

Ariat...my favourite boot manufacturer. Soooo comfy!!

René


----------



## heirmyles

Like others, I just landed my first Speedmaster! Have been lusting after it since first trying one on in 2015 - can't believe I finally own one!

Stoked to be able to join this thread with a wrist shot:


----------



## tantric

Speedy auto - the size works really well for me, even the 18mm lugs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## SN202

My 2017 Pro.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Taking daughter to museum today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcush

Really love this watch.


----------



## issey.miyake

Daily speedy contribution










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

My Speedy FOIS with a changed seconds hand and hesalite crystal. On a 1125 ref. 1125 bracelet with 560 endlinks.
Cheers from Germany
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

At home after a freezing cold day


----------



## Jabbawock545

From the houston space centre this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

















René


----------



## akshaydashrath

Just put this strap on. I loved the images of a green strap on the Moonwatch, however I am a bit partial to green in general.


----------



## rockin'ron

Sporty combo for my ST Ultraman


----------



## DripCassanova

The Rook said:


> 2 Days old...my first Omega
> 
> View attachment 13814093


How does it feel? I have the planet ocean was thinking of picking up a speedy as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

rockin'ron said:


> Sporty combo for my ST Ultraman


Love this picture and that watch, but your Speedy is sitting right next to where the magnet is on your laptop. You don't want to get it magnetized

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

rockin'ron said:


> Sporty combo for my ST Ultraman


Outstanding strap combo 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buschyfor3

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13824707
> 
> 
> View attachment 13824709
> 
> 
> René


Love that strap combo!


----------



## Titan II

Buschyfor3 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13824707
> 
> 
> View attachment 13824709
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Love that strap combo!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the compliment. It's my favourite combo right now.

However, as I've said before, the Speedy is so versatile that I might have a new favourite combo tomorrow.

René


----------



## Sonder

My modded/ruined Speedy Pro. Bleached the bezel and stained the lume. Came out ok imo :')


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearDeXPS

Wunderbro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can give a quick review on the strap?


----------



## Wunderbro

BearDeXPS said:


> can give a quick review on the strap?


Sure! These straps are really quite amazing. Once you get the hang of the buckle, its an easy on off. Plus, they are less bulky than NATO straps which is really great. One piece under the case. The hardware is great too btw. Decent finishing and really well built. If you can stomach the price (which is a bit high), I definitely recommend picking one up.


----------



## Wunderbro

BearDeXPS said:


> can give a quick review on the strap?


I guess I should have said who makes it, huh? Haha. Sorry, this is a strap by Erika's Originals. Its the black ops version in full black, brushed hardware.


----------



## Titan II

I've had my Speedmaster Pro for probably close to 5 years now, and I still can't stop staring at it.

Can you blame me?









René


----------



## BearDeXPS

Wunderbro said:


> I guess I should have said who makes it, huh? Haha. Sorry, this is a strap by Erika's Originals. Its the black ops version in full black, brushed hardware.


delete


----------



## iluvettes3

New to me speedy moon watch on an EO strap


----------



## iluvettes3

jcush said:


> Really love this watch.


Is that the Alabama/Tennessee border I see in the background


----------



## 2euro

Definitely a watch I will eventually own. Hopefully in the near future. 

I think this on a red nato looks killer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Paulsky said:


> Back to being a member of the club. A 145.022 on a 1450 this time.
> View attachment 13757053


Congrats, what a good looking Speedmaster / bracelet combo :-!


Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Tuesday


What a pair b-)b-)



Buschyfor3 said:


> A couple more new snaps where I had some fun with filters and color saturation:
> View attachment 13787621


b-) shot!



The Rook said:


> 2 Days old...my first Omega
> View attachment 13814093


Congrats! Enjoy :-!



heirmyles said:


> Like others, I just landed my first Speedmaster!


Congrats as well :-!



Toni Crouton said:


> My Speedy FOIS with a changed seconds hand and hesalite crystal. On a 1125 ref. 1125 bracelet with 560 endlinks...


Awesome mod b-)

~~~

As for me today, it's (the) #SpeedyTuesday ;-)


----------



## codewheeney

Been wearing my 145.022 (Birth year) speedy the last few days. Gotta polish the crystal:


----------



## ferb

codewheeney said:


> Been wearing my 145.022 (Birth year) speedy the last few days. Gotta polish the crystal:


Awesome strap. Can you share where you got ir from? Thanks!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

ferb said:


> Awesome strap. Can you share where you got ir from? Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks like the Silver Snoopy strap. If so, contact your local Omega boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferb

solesman said:


> Looks like the Silver Snoopy strap. If so, contact your local Omega boutique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it does. I thought they didn't sell it separately however I will ask my AD. It may be possible that he's got the Snoopy and the Speedy Pro and switches straps 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Hey cool, is that with the 16mm or 18mm deployant buckle? I’ve been using my PO deployant. Went to look at the Speedy pro leather, but was a 16mm, so passed and went after market. Like this strap though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Akendal9 said:


> Hey cool, is that with the 16mm or 18mm deployant buckle? I've been using my PO deployant. Went to look at the Speedy pro leather, but was a 16mm, so passed and went after market. Like this strap though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Answered my own question.....18mm as seen here..

https://www.swisswatchspares.com/pr...dmaster-20mm-cwz003436-black-deployment-strap

I believe the ADs and Boutiques are cheaper though than these guys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Waiting for the subway


----------



## The Rook

DripCassanova said:


> How does it feel? I have the planet ocean was thinking of picking up a speedy as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It feels great. I am surprised by how comfortable this watch is. To me, it wears like a 40mm due to the twisted lugs and domed crystal. I'm a big fan of the bracelet as well, but I'm looking forward to trying it out on my Haveston Invasion nato.


----------



## solesman

Akendal9 said:


> Answered my own question.....18mm as seen here..
> 
> https://www.swisswatchspares.com/pr...dmaster-20mm-cwz003436-black-deployment-strap
> 
> I believe the ADs and Boutiques are cheaper though than these guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For sure. That's pretty inflated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codewheeney

Indeed, as others said, it's the strap from the Silver Snoopy. It's super comfortable, so after I felt how much I liked it on my Snoopy, I got a second one for the 145.022. Kind of spendy, but very comfy.


----------



## DripCassanova

The Rook said:


> It feels great. I am surprised by how comfortable this watch is. To me, it wears like a 40mm due to the twisted lugs and domed crystal. I'm a big fan of the bracelet as well, but I'm looking forward to trying it out on my Haveston Invasion nato.


Awesome, thanks for sharing! Appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Such a photogenic watch


----------



## JParanee

In on a leather nato


----------



## Buschyfor3

"Glove-ly"


----------



## oso2276

II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Brand new arrival on this Tuesday. Just out of the box, bracelet removed, and strapped to a NATO until I make it to the boutique to resize. First reaction, why didn't I get a Speedmaster sooner?


----------



## Copeau

IMG_6093.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## redzebra




----------



## 2euro

Is the hesalite crystal anything to be worried about? Does it really scratch easily?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

2euro said:


> Is the hesalite crystal anything to be worried about? Does it really scratch easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are used to the durability of sapphire, you will find hesalite scratches much easier. But it is more durable than earlier acrylics.

Doc Savage


----------



## solesman

Watch this ;-)



2euro said:


> Is the hesalite crystal anything to be worried about? Does it really scratch easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2euro

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If you are used to the durability of sapphire, you will find hesalite scratches much easier. But it is more durable than earlier acrylics.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks!



solesman said:


> Watch this ;-)


Watch what??


----------



## solesman

2euro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Watch what??


Apologies. Many beers and a tired head :-d






Sums it up perfectly. Enjoy the video and I hope it helps.


----------



## anthonyw

Sonder said:


> My modded/ruined Speedy Pro. Bleached the bezel and stained the lume. Came out ok imo :')
> 
> View attachment 13828805


I like it! Nice ostrich strap too...where'd ya get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

Mk III today


----------



## 2euro

solesman said:


> Apologies. Many beers and a tired head :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sums it up perfectly. Enjoy the video and I hope it helps.


Thanks for the video. Wow, both have their place! But I think for me, I'll go with the Sapphire if I do plan on picking one up. It'll be the new daily and would need that added security.


----------



## Ham2

Mk III today


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

2euro said:


> Thanks for the video. Wow, both have their place! But I think for me, I'll go with the Sapphire if I do plan on picking one up. It'll be the new daily and would need that added security.


Note that you can polish out scratches in the hesalite if they aren't crazy deep. 5 minutes and the crystal is like brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2euro

After researching... seems the ones with sapphire crystal have the exhibition back and the hesalite has the normal? True?

Also, I think I read somewhere that the hesalite is also a bit clearer whereas the sapphire tends to reflect more. So essentially easier to read? 

So hard to pick. o|


----------



## issey.miyake

Is my Speedy too big for my wrist?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2euro

issey.miyake said:


> Is my Speedy too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which speedy is this? Hands look different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadmus

2euro said:


> Which speedy is this? Hands look different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the '57, I think.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

2euro said:


> After researching... seems the ones with sapphire crystal have the exhibition back and the hesalite has the normal? True?
> 
> Also, I think I read somewhere that the hesalite is also a bit clearer whereas the sapphire tends to reflect more. So essentially easier to read?
> 
> So hard to pick. o|


I tried them both on side-by-side, and I didn't find the hesalite any clearer than the sapphire.

You are right that the sapphire version also has the sapphire caseback with a view of the Speedy movement.

Doc Savage


----------



## kadmus

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Note that you can polish out scratches in the hesalite if they aren't crazy deep. 5 minutes and the crystal is like brand new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, coincidentally, after reading this today, I got a scratch on the hesalite crystal of my speedy. A big fat ugly one, not deep, but wide and white. I was very anxious because of it and As I was about to buy me some polywatch trough Amazon, I remembered that I read somewhere that thootpaste was good for polishing scratches. So I did it, I polished it with thootpaste and it worked marvelously! Is as good as new! You can't do that with zaphire!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

Tryin' out some "vintage yellow" leather today


----------



## piumach

I had the hesalite one, swapped for the sapphire version...I came back to the hesalite after less than 2 years...
Main reason is the milky ring of the sapphire, Google it and you will find tons of info about that.
Second reason, the sapphire has a rounded edge on the top rather than a big curved radius of the hesalite one.
Finally, the hesalite gives a warm look to the dial, the sapphire is cold.
Plus...if you break the sapphire, be prepared to pay a lot of money 

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

2euro said:


> Which speedy is this? Hands look different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the 60th Anniversary 1957 Limited Edition

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/omega-speedmaster-60th-anniversary-limited-edition-introducing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrazierS

New to the forum, but not new to the Speedmaster club!

Here's my Omega Speedmaster Reduced 'Yellow Schumacher'.
Had it around 5 years now, bought it in mint condition with everything it would have had from new. It's the bracelet version (3510.12.00), rather than the yellow leather strap version (3810.12.40).
It's 22 years old now and needs a service and it's started losing a bit of time and the chronograph second hand is lightly off true 0 now, but still works great as my day to dat watch!

Here it is on it's original bracelet and also a non-Omega black leather strap with yellow stitch...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

After school drop off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Bought a couple straps from the Watch Steward. Pretty great. May even like them as much or better than my EO's!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Wunderbro said:


> Bought a couple straps from the Watch Steward. Pretty great. May even like them as much or better than my EO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch and photos


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Together at last:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Speedy Sunday...


----------



## Wunderbro

issey.miyake said:


> Nice watch and photos


Thank you! iPhone is pretty damn impressive these days. Sometimes not even worth grabbing the DSLR anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

I'd likew to see the strap on the Speedy. May I ask where you got it from too?



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Together at last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles

Off the bracelet, and onto a strap. Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## Dino7

New to me 2005 Speedmaster , got a good deal and is daughters birth year ( will eventually be passed down to her ) so couldn’t resist


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

solesman said:


> I'd likew to see the strap on the Speedy. May I ask where you got it from too?


It's a brown suede nato from b and r.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Wishing everyone a great Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bryden




----------



## The Rook

With a Haveston Invasion strap


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Akendal9

Rise and shine.....happy Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Tuesday the 5th!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Willlwong

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone! I’m new to these forums. Love the info so far. Here is my Speedy.


----------



## solesman

Welcome to F20 Willwong! 



Willlwong said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone! I'm new to these forums. Love the info so far. Here is my Speedy.


----------



## rockin'ron

Ultraman for #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Titan II

Willlwong said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone! I'm new to these forums. Love the info so far. Here is my Speedy.


Welcome Willwong!! You sure know how to make an entrance. Nice Speedy!!

René


----------



## Travelller

Speedy Tuesday on #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy '57


----------



## solesman

Your photos are haunting my dreams!!



Travelller said:


> Speedy Tuesday on #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

#SpeedyTuesday compliant!









Doc Savage


----------



## gregmcv

My first Omega. Thought I would post it.


----------



## Dante231

gregmcv said:


> My first Omega. Thought I would post it.
> View attachment 13867523


Good choice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

Mine . . . Waiting on a flight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy on suede!


----------



## kadmus

rockin'ron said:


> Speedy on suede!


I saw this on Instagram. Amazing pic!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Speedy on vintage bond.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Speedy weekend ahead


----------



## Mirosuaw

Nice to join the club


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

rockin'ron said:


> Speedy on suede!


Suedy!

Doc Savage


----------



## HoOn

I hope to one day join you guys.

soon.


----------



## HoOn

*** Double Post ***


----------



## Titan II

HoOn said:


> I hope to one day join you guys.
> 
> soon.


I, for one, am looking forward to your first Speedy picture posted in this thread. Best of luck on your journey.

René


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Rodeojones

Finally joined the Speedy club.


----------



## Thadmach

Cheers everyone. Great beer. Great watch


----------



## richardlay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 13877241


René


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Cheers


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## ck13

Speedy Monday....can't decide which looks better, black or grey nato


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sharing a photo from last week of my 1620, just to change things up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Loving this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

New to the game









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## surf4hours

Apollo 11 40th Anniversary


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Loving the Crown and Buckle single pass chevron strap for my Speedy.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Wonder what day it is


----------



## JParanee




----------



## Tickythebull

Moony on MN strap, feels good on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

On vintage bond.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Vintage









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## supersouthpaw

My new Speedmaster


----------



## solesman

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Loving the Crown and Buckle single pass chevron strap for my Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


That really is a strong combo Ben!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchWalker

Same same but different...

View attachment IMG_8439.jpg


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

BA for Tonight's Dinner...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Colderamstel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thick leather band. I think it goes better with the Speedy then some of the skinny straps I have seen.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Back on its proper (and fat) seatbelt NATO for a Speedy Thursday.









Doc Savage


----------



## Colderamstel

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Nice thick leather band. I think it goes better with the Speedy then some of the skinny straps I have seen.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks. I have to agree it's a beefy case and putting a thin strap on it often unbalances the whole thing. I prefer a bracelet but cannot get mine into the Goldilocks zone. It's not small enough to let slide around on the wrist so I often end up putting it back on a strap after a couple months on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## dt75

I joined the club today with a Mk40









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FilatM

Joined the club yesterday. As gorgeous as I had imagined. (big thanks to mdgrwl for the smooth transaction)


----------



## Azizu

it is an honor to be part of this Omega brotherhood

here is mine


----------



## Titan II

dt75 said:


> I joined the club today with a Mk40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





FilatM said:


> Joined the club yesterday. As gorgeous as I had imagined. (big thanks to mdgrwl for the smooth transaction)
> 
> View attachment 13892925


Welcome to the club gents!!

Wear those beauties in the very best of health...and keep the pictures coming.

René


----------



## ck13

Speedy week


----------



## DripCassanova

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Suedy!
> 
> Doc Savage


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Shaking things up a little:


----------



## Tickythebull

On MN









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Just thought I pay some respect to my FOIS Sedna Gold, which I acquired last year. It took me too long to realize how versatile it is, and that just because it's gold I don't have to wear it only with dressier clothes. Now, I just wear it with anything and everything and am finally getting maximum enjoyment from it. A few pics I took today:













Thanks for checking out my pics and have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Paulsky

Just thought I'd post a few pics to show what Speedmaster purists love so much about hesalite.


----------



## carlhaluss

Paulsky said:


> Just thought I'd post a few pics to show what Speedmaster purists love so much about hesalite.
> View attachment 13899135
> 
> View attachment 13899137
> 
> View attachment 13899139
> 
> View attachment 13899141


I kind of miss my Speedmaster - with hesalite - I had it for a couple of years, and wore it to work in a print shop, where is really got basked around. The real love came when the scratches on the crystal began to appear. It was quite a few years ago, but I remember there was even a thread on one of the forums, dedicated to Speedy pics with scratches on the crystal. Still, it is a wonderful, iconic and fun watch to own!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

One of my favourite watches produced by Omega. No matter how good it looks in photos, it's even better in the metal strapped to the wrist. One day....one day.



carlhaluss said:


> Just thought I pay some respect to my FOIS Sedna Gold, which I acquired last year. It took me too long to realize how versatile it is, and that just because it's gold I don't have to wear it only with dressier clothes. Now, I just wear it with anything and everything and am finally getting maximum enjoyment from it. A few pics I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking out my pics and have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## took

In LOVE!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett

Finally got my hands on this one. MoonPhase 3576.50.


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> One of my favourite watches produced by Omega. No matter how good it looks in photos, it's even better in the metal strapped to the wrist. One day....one day.


You are right. No matter how hard I try, I cannot capture it properly. And I have never seen any other photos that do. I almost feel ashamed that I don't wear it more. Unfortunately, even though it is a beauty, it is not my favorite watch, and it almost should be.

I was even thinking of selling it. But it is pretty shocking how little the resale value is. But rather than keep it in a drawer, I am getting it out more often.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## kdtri1

Have had mine for almost 2 months now after wanting one for almost 3 years.

Absolutely amazing watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Speedy with alternative micro adjustment clasp.


----------



## jamesezra

Mirosuaw said:


> Speedy with alternative micro adjustment clasp.


Do you prefer this to the speedy clasp? I'm contemplating getting it.


----------



## Mirosuaw

jamesezra said:


> Do you prefer this to the speedy clasp? I'm contemplating getting it.


Personally I prefer. It's easier and of course faster to adjust the lenght of the bracelet for my wrist. With original Speedy clasp the bracelet was too long or too short after removing one more link. It's perfectly fitted at the moment and it's still possible to make it longer enough for summer days. Looks very well, too.


----------



## jamesezra

Mirosuaw said:


> Personally I prefer. It's easier and of course faster to adjust the lenght of the bracelet for my wrist. With original Speedy clasp the bracelet was too long or too short after removing one more link. It's perfectly fitted at the moment and it's still possible to make it longer enough for summer days. Looks very well, too.


That's great to hear. Agree with you on the flexibility of adjusting the clasp. If only there are half links for the bracelet.


----------



## issey.miyake

Worthwhile to get the adjustable clasp - when I had my Speedy Pro the bracelet was too tight or too loose so it stayed on straps which wasn't so bad anyway.

Luckily this has one already so it's a simple click and it fits perfectly..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

^^^Hey guys just regarding the adjustable clasp, does it fit directly onto the modern Speedy bracelet or do modifications hve to be done to the fitting links?
I guess I'm lucky as I can get a perfect fit with the stock speedy clasp, but it might be something I pursue down the track.


----------



## Mirosuaw

ck13 said:


> ^^^Hey guys just regarding the adjustable clasp, does it fit directly onto the modern Speedy bracelet or do modifications hve to be done to the fitting links?


No, it doesn't fit directly. You have to buy two end links ref. no 118STZ006275. Clasp ref. no is 117STZ004666.


----------



## jamesezra

Mirosuaw said:


> No, it doesn't fit directly. You have to buy two end links ref. no 118STZ006275. Clasp ref. no is 117STZ004666.


Yup that's right. I quoted those numbers to my local AD and they were able to bring the parts in.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## took

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sunday strap change to an Oxblood Horween Chromexcel strap from Jan at Atelier DeGriff.

This strap started out a little rigged, but it started to soften up as soon as I started to wear it. Now, after a couple years of sporadic wear, its soft as butter. So comfortable!

It doesn't look bad either...









View attachment 13907461










René


----------



## ck13

Thanks for the great info Mirosuaw!

QUOTE=Mirosuaw;48218927]


ck13 said:


> ^^^Hey guys just regarding the adjustable clasp, does it fit directly onto the modern Speedy bracelet or do modifications hve to be done to the fitting links?


No, it doesn't fit directly. You have to buy two end links ref. no 118STZ006275. Clasp ref. no is 117STZ004666.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HoOn

ck13 said:


> Thanks for the great info Mirosuaw!
> 
> QUOTE=Mirosuaw;48218927]No, it doesn't fit directly. You have to buy two end links ref. no 118STZ006275. Clasp ref. no is 117STZ004666.


[/QUOTE]

Is this easily sold from an Omega Boutique or AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

The great one.


----------



## gopurdue999

Mirosuaw said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Hey guys just regarding the adjustable clasp, does it fit directly onto the modern Speedy bracelet or do modifications hve to be done to the fitting links?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't fit directly. You have to buy two end links ref. no 118STZ006275. Clasp ref. no is 117STZ004666.
Click to expand...

Thanks for providing p/n's.


----------



## Travelller

_"Dammit, Jim! Don't make me choose between the two!"_
????????
#SpeedyTuesday


----------



## ck13

My 21 year old has a new ride....picked up a modern speedy bracelet. Vintage bracelet is taking a rest in the watch box.
I was lucky in that I was able to size it correctly to my wrist size (7.25 inch), despite the lack of adjustability which has troubled a lot of speedy owners.


----------



## Mirosuaw

HoOn said:


> Is this easily sold from an Omega Boutique or AD?


I sent an e-mail to Omega Boutique. Boutique didn't have all of these parts at place, so they ordered them from Switzerland.


----------



## datbme150

love my 105.003, but fear wearing it out


----------



## rockin'ron

ST Ultraman!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Got me some flekto:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

rockin'ron said:


> ST Ultraman!


That's an amazing photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker1

View attachment 13922007


Out for a hike with the dogs and my business partner's 145.022 (clearly with service replacement dial and hands). As with other things (other watches, AV equipment, cars, landscapers, etc.) he knew I loved Speedys so he bought one first. o|

Even on my 6-1/4" wrist, I find it extremely comfortable and it doesn't scream out "holy crap, this is a big watch" like I was expecting it to. Contrary to my initial impresssions of it being cheap and unworthy of being on a Speedmaster, I've come to really like the 1171 bracelet, too. And the Hesalite, oh, the Hesalite!

I'm borrowing this Speedy to do an exhaustive (and likely for most, "exhausting") comparison between a real Speedmaster Pro and two well-known homages, the Citizen 'Speedmaster' and the Bulova Moon Watch. While they may all look similar, the homages are clearly miles apart from the real McCoy. Even the other Speedy models I've come across (Reduced, Racing Co-Ax and MK40) have a certain finish and design je ne sais quoi that puts them all on a different plane from the various homages, and all the Speedys I've come across have clearly been members of the same family, sharing the same DNA.

Ultimately, I'm not sure which specific model I will ultimately put my shekels towards (tritium-dialled Pro, tritium MK40 triple date, Racing Co-Ax, etc.), but I'm sure I'll be happy with any one of them. Gotta hold my breath until then!


----------



## househalfman

Yesterday's picture...


----------



## took

Always working









Time is a gift...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## solesman

Nice texture on that strap. Who makes it?



househalfman said:


> Yesterday's picture...


----------



## The Rook

ck13 said:


> My 21 year old has a new ride....picked up a modern speedy bracelet. Vintage bracelet is taking a rest in the watch box.
> I was lucky in that I was able to size it correctly to my wrist size (7.25 inch), despite the lack of adjustability which has troubled a lot of speedy owners.
> View attachment 13908641
> 
> View attachment 13908645


I have 7.25 wrists as well, and I got mine to fit perfectly


----------



## Mjatk

I have a 1995 Reduced, and the lume is yellowing nicely (at least to me). Just curious, I've been told this is more normal in Tritium, however I don't see a T on my dial.

Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

solesman said:


> Nice texture on that strap. Who makes it?


It's a watchsteward elastic strap


----------



## JacobSimon

Midday coffee break. Working til 930 tonight. Whomp.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Took a this photo today


----------



## oso2276

My 125 and his amigos
A gang of central minutes chronos









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker1

issey, I’ve never been a fan of steel bezels, but man, is that ‘57 gorgeous! It’s making me re-think...


----------



## issey.miyake

Spiker1 said:


> issey, I've never been a fan of steel bezels, but man, is that '57 gorgeous! It's making me re-think...


I was the same also which is why I didn't buy this initially but once I saw it in the flesh it was special and had to have it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Hi all. I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on 4-month old preowned Hesalite Speedmaster (with the big box and all). 

Would like to tap on the collective knowledge of everyone here and ask if USD3186 is an acceptable price?

Thanks much!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Paulsky

On a Crown & Buckle NATO


----------



## tbensous

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


What's this strap? Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

tbensous said:


> What's this strap? Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Chevron strap from crown and buckle
Color: stone

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## solesman

That patina 



Paulsky said:


> View attachment 13928807


----------



## Paulsky

solesman said:


> That patina


Dan,
You still on the fence whether to get a new one or a vintage piece with patina?


----------



## solesman

Paulsky said:


> Dan,
> You still on the fence whether to get a new one or a vintage piece with patina?


I fancy an older reference but lack the confidence in buying one. Learning all I can first. Also the 50th anniversary this year is singing in my mind. I can wait a bit longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjatk

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

My FOIS today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy '57


----------



## JHardisty

Happy Speedy Tuesday to me! Just ordered my first watch of any real value, a brand new sapphire sandwich. Hopefully will have it in time to post for next Tuesday and looking forward to enjoying it as much as you all do.


----------



## haganaga

jamesezra said:


> Hi all. I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on 4-month old preowned Hesalite Speedmaster (with the big box and all).
> 
> Would like to tap on the collective knowledge of everyone here and ask if USD3186 is an acceptable price?
> 
> Thanks much!


On a bracelet? Probably, assuming no major dings or anything. If it was originally purchased from an AD then it comes with a 5 year warranty so that's even better. Most important is to make sure you've done your homework on the seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

haganaga said:


> On a bracelet? Probably, assuming no major dings or anything. If it was originally purchased from an AD then it comes with a 5 year warranty so that's even better. Most important is to make sure you've done your homework on the seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah on a bracelet. No major dings. And yes, well within the 5 years.

Thanks for your input, really appreciate it.


----------



## jamesezra

Here we go  my first speedy.


----------



## kdtri1

jamesezra said:


> Here we go  my first speedy.


Welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

jamesezra said:


> Here we go  my first speedy.


Congrats on your Speedy. Looks great on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

solesman said:


> Congrats on your Speedy. Looks great on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much!


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## ck13

Catching some sun, on the way to work.
No filters needed for a speedy..


----------



## jamesezra

Enjoying every single bit of it


----------



## ac921ol

Next one up is a Japanese racing model. Sometime down the road, I already have all the parts.


----------



## MDT IT

1999


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomMullen

Roa12 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How does it wear on the leather Nato? I'd be concerned about the overall height including the domed crystal and two layers of leather.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JacobSimon

Switched to a leather racing strap as I couldn't find a good fit on the bracelet. (Either too big or too small)


----------



## Roa12

TomMullen said:


> How does it wear on the leather Nato? I'd be concerned about the overall height including the domed crystal and two layers of leather.


I'd say it wears pretty well. The strap is about.1,2 mm thick. It kinda sinks into my fluffy wrist  I can't say I feel the additional height.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roa12

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 13934009


Nice combo to own 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

My new arrival!


----------



## wwarren




----------



## TomMullen

Moonwatch on a Hirsch Forest strap.

I got the strap after reading another post on here. It really changes the feel of the watch, very comfortable and smart.

The Speedy is such a versatile watch.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Royal68

ac921ol said:


> Next one up is a Japanese racing model. Sometime down the road, I already have all the parts.


Wow the white dial is stunning!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3

After many years of lust I'm happy to join the club! Got it from the AD yesterday and trying the NATO for a lazy Saturday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Buschyfor3

asrar.merchant said:


>


That is a fantastic strap combo!


----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

MK3 said:


> After many years of lust I'm happy to join the club! Got it from the AD yesterday and trying the NATO for a lazy Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to the club...and the OMEGA Family. Enjoy your Speedmaster!!

René


----------



## bigvic

This is Definitely one of my favourite WuS threads since I sold (at a ridiculous price!!!) my Speedy "Patch". The biggest WIS mistake I've ever made...so far

Timing hasn't helped, every time I see the right age, condition or even special edition the money has been tied up somewhere else. In the meantime I've been slowing buying straps, vintage leather, Omega NATO's and GGB Velcro's ready for the time the special place in the watchbox gets filled.

So keep posting your pics gentlemen, I hope I'll be able to update with a photo of the replacement to this long gone but not forgotten beauty soon.


----------



## solesman

My new to me 3592.50 from 1995. Pretty damn chuffed to be in the club 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

MK3 said:


> After many years of lust I'm happy to join the club! Got it from the AD yesterday and trying the NATO for a lazy Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new Speedy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> My new to me 3592.50 from 1995. Pretty damn chuffed to be in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done, Dan!! That's a beauty, for sure. Congrats and welcome to the club!!

René


----------



## MFB71

That one is a beauty Dan 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Cheers Rene! It was a long time coming finding the right piece, but i got there in the end 



Titan II said:


> Well done, Dan!! That's a beauty, for sure. Congrats and welcome to the club!!
> 
> René


----------



## bikehomero

May I join the club? As a ticket, I show my speedmaster Professional 145.022-74ST:


----------



## bikehomero

Doublepost


----------



## jamesezra

Such a photogenic watch.


----------



## 3005

Still love the jubilee look.


----------



## solesman

jamesezra said:


> Such a photogenic watch.


100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A quick shot of the gold gilt 863 movement in the 3592.50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Just like how the little guy is looking today.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Tuesday is a go:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Hey Rob! Which version of the chevron is that strap? Looks killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entjr

My 1987 Speedmaster Pro, cal 861 with replaced bracelet, 

pins broke all the time well kept away.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## entjr

entjr said:


> My 1987 Speedmaster Pro, cal 861 with replaced bracelet,
> 
> pins broke all the time well kept away.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk












Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Braided NATO. Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Paulsky

solesman said:


> My new to me 3592.50 from 1995. Pretty damn chuffed to be in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Dan. Looks great. What made you decide to pull the trigger? You said you lacked confidence a few days ago.
Here's mine on a brand new Bas and Lokes strap.


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Hey Rob! Which version of the chevron is that strap? Looks killer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dan!
Color: stone.
Cheers mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Paulsky said:


> Congratulations Dan. Looks great. What made you decide to pull the trigger? You said you lacked confidence a few days ago.
> Here's mine on a brand new Bas and Lokes strap.
> View attachment 13949757
> 
> View attachment 13949759
> 
> View attachment 13949765


Well.....I saw this one on eBay and the auction price was low. I posted on here and the Facebook Speedy Tuesday page and they were all positive so I went for it and won. A really good price too. I'm super chuffed!! I can't stop staring at it!!

That strap looks amazing! I've spoken to Bas and she has the 3592.50 like mine. So how is the quality? Looks something else!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Paulsky

solesman said:


> Well.....I saw this one on eBay and the auction price was low. I posted on here and the Facebook Speedy Tuesday page and they were all positive so I went for it and won. A really good price too. I'm super chuffed!! I can't stop staring at it!!
> 
> That strap looks amazing! I've spoken to Bas and she has the 3592.50 like mine. So how is the quality? Looks something else!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quality of Bas & Lokes is amazing. The leather is top notch. It's not cheap at all, but I'm really loving it. Crown and Buckle have some great stuff too.


----------



## Paulsky

Can’t resist another one.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## lzlbreak

Joined the club a couple weeks ago. Reporting in!


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## surf4hours

New strap for my Speedy this week.


----------



## wwarren

New Velcro strap...


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Still on the jubilee here.

If anyone in the market for a Speedy is reading this, do not write off the sapphire sandwich. I bought and sold a few other hesalite Speedmasters but I never quite clicked with them. Finally decided to be different and picked up the sapphire model, and I absolutely love it. I wish I would have went sapphire from the start. This thing is perfect.


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop it, Dan!! I have something on the go already. I don't need it derailed to start chasing one of those.

Awesome picture, pal!! Here's a similar one of mine...









René


----------



## solesman

It's that patina eh Rene? 



Titan II said:


> Stop it, Dan!! I have something on the go already. I don't need it derailed to start chasing one of those.
> 
> Awesome picture, pal!! Here's a similar one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 13963183
> 
> 
> René


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## sanik

This strap its The watch Stew ard?


----------



## sanik

ITS The watch Stew Ard?

[QUOTE = househalfman; 48267725] Wczorajsze zdjęcie ...








[/ QUOTE]


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> It's that patina eh Rene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Dan!! I have something on the go already. I don't need it derailed to start chasing one of those.
> 
> Awesome picture, pal!! Here's a similar one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 13963183
> 
> 
> René
Click to expand...

Yes it is, Dan. It's just so beautiful, and adds so much character to the watch.

It kind of bothers me knowing that mine will never age like that.

If I'm going to hunt one down I'd better do it soon.

So happy you're enjoying it.

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Yes it is, Dan. It's just so beautiful, and adds so much character to the watch.
> 
> It kind of bothers me knowing that mine will never age like that.
> 
> If I'm going to hunt one down I'd better do it soon.
> 
> So happy you're enjoying it.
> 
> René


Seems the 3572.50 and 3592.50 have a particular dial that ages very well. Go get one René 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, Dan. It's just so beautiful, and adds so much character to the watch.
> 
> It kind of bothers me knowing that mine will never age like that.
> 
> If I'm going to hunt one down I'd better do it soon.
> 
> So happy you're enjoying it.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the 3572.50 and 3592.50 have a particular dial that ages very well. Go get one René
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Right now I've got something in the works, but I'm sure I'll be on the hunt for one of these at some point.

For now I'll have to survive looking at your pictures.??

So many watches...

René


----------



## TSC

Congrats Danno. A class piece. Now try not to flip in less than 12 months. Especially not for that Rolex dinner plate that doesn’t suit anyone’s wrist.


----------



## househalfman

sanik said:


> ITS The watch Stew Ard?
> 
> [QUOTE = househalfman; 48267725] Wczorajsze zdjęcie ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ QUOTE]


Yes


----------



## mrklabb

View attachment IMG_7647.jpg


----------



## frozenbamboo

Speedy x Lego Saturn V.


----------



## BostonWatcher

Been a member for some months now but just stumbled across this thread...









I resisted the Speedy for a long time, not wanting to just "go with the crowd", but after trying it on and wearing it for a while, it's obvious why so many love this watch. It's the ultimate in legibility and hugs my wrist and fits perfectly.


----------



## issey.miyake

Congrats on the Speedy - I was much the same too opting for a Monaco and Portuguese to fill the Chronograph piece but ultimately you end up with what you love ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

It's not going anywhere fella ;-)

Dinner plate being the DSSD? On my pathetic sized wrists? HAHAHA!!



TSC said:


> Congrats Danno. A class piece. Now try not to flip in less than 12 months. Especially not for that Rolex dinner plate that doesn't suit anyone's wrist.


----------



## Tickythebull

Speedy Thursday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Breaking the Watchuseek intergalactic regulations and wearing a bracelet with my Speedy. :-d


----------



## wwarren

3005 said:


> Breaking the Watchuseek intergalactic regulations and wearing a bracelet with my Speedy. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13975735


... and a Jubilee at that! What kind of Jabberwocky is this? ..... beware the Jub-jub- bird...


----------



## Titan II

3005 said:


> Breaking the Watchuseek intergalactic regulations and wearing a bracelet with my Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13975735


I think you'll be fine. You're in good company...









Enjoy your watch in the way that makes YOU happy!!

René

René


----------



## pop4

Quick DSOTM lume shot before work:


----------



## London006

This was my first 'grown up' purchase way back in 1998...









Glad to be part of the club! b-)


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy with some military vibes....


----------



## duc

London006 said:


> This was my first 'grown up' purchase way back in 1998...
> 
> View attachment 13978867
> 
> 
> Glad to be part of the club! b-)


Good company:


----------



## justForFun

Have a nice weekend...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## London006

duc said:


> Good company:
> 
> View attachment 13979373
> 
> 
> View attachment 13979391


Coolio!


----------



## London006

duc said:


> Good company:
> 
> View attachment 13979373
> 
> 
> View attachment 13979391


Coolio! b-)


----------



## duc

London006 said:


> Coolio!


Now you're going to have to watch the movie again. :-d


----------



## solesman

Cocas said:


> View attachment 13980451


Great shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

All about the grey in Surrey this late afternoon. I'm feeling far from grey though! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy515

Just joined the speedmaster club with this one!


----------



## clarosec

Am I in? (yes, I'm left-handed so wear on the right wrist, before anyone asks...  )


----------



## jamesezra

Was overseas and missed this piece tremendously.


----------



## Black5

Nighttime











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Akendal9

Keep coming back to this cheap leather strap from Watch Gecko. Love the black with white stitch on the speedy. I try and persevere with the bracelet, but just can't get a comfortable fit. Saving for the silver Snoopy...my ultimate speedy strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Akendal9 said:


> Keep coming back to this cheap leather strap from Watch Gecko. Love the black with white stitch on the speedy. I try and persevere with the bracelet, but just can't get a comfortable fit. Saving for the silver Snoopy...my ultimate speedy strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great straps for so little money at watch gecko. Your Speedy will rock the Snoopy strap. I wanted one for mine, but the stitching didn't match the yellow patina on the dial :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap on your Ultraman 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Lazy afternoon watching football in the pub. A favourite British pastime :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyadoin

solesman said:


> Lazy afternoon watching football in the pub. A favourite British pastime :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The patina is amazing ! How old is this one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy 1957










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Watchyadoin said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy afternoon watching football in the pub. A favourite British pastime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The patina is amazing ! How old is this one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I believe Dan's Speedy is from 1995...so, 24 years old.

René


----------



## ck13

Back in the field today.


----------



## solesman

That is indeed correct 



Titan II said:


> I believe Dan's Speedy is from 1995...so, 24 years old.
> 
> René


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WallyFreddie

My pride and joy 2998.5.


----------



## solesman

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## issey.miyake

Piano practice


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...









View attachment 13995673


René


----------



## solesman

Is that a scratch on your crystal Rene?!?!?! :-d

Love seeing a Speedy with some character 



Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13995665
> 
> 
> View attachment 13995673
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

Yup, I'm sure it is, Dan. There are plenty of them on there.??

I used to obsess about scratches...but no longer. Don't get me wrong, I care about my watches, and I take care of them. But I've since come to the realization that watches are going to take a knock here and there, and they're going to collect some battle wounds.

A few years ago I spotted an old Speedy on the wrist of one of my customers. He'd inherited it from his father. It had a LOT of character. I LOVED it.

Here it is...









I decided right then that I needed to stop obsessing. I've got a brand new, unopened tube of Polywatch at home.

René



solesman said:


> Is that a scratch on your crystal Rene?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing a Speedy with some character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13995665
> 
> 
> View attachment 13995673
> 
> 
> René
Click to expand...


----------



## solesman

It looks great! That old Speedy crystal looks just like mine. It really adds to the aesthetic of the watch 



Titan II said:


> Yup, I'm sure it is, Dan. There are plenty of them on there.
> 
> I used to obsess about scratches...but no longer. Don't get me wrong, I care about my watches, and I take care of them. But I've since come to the realization that watches are going to take a knock here and there, and they're going to collect some battle wounds.
> 
> A few years ago I spotted an old Speedy on the wrist of one of my customers. He'd inherited it from his father. It had a LOT of character. I LOVED it.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 13996183
> 
> 
> I decided right then that I needed to stop obsessing. I've got a brand new, unopened tube of Polywatch at home.
> 
> René


----------



## Falconett

Triple Date.


----------



## Ross13

New purchase. I'm obsessed.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boondoggle

It's no moon watch but I'm a fan. A birthday gift from my parents. The lume looks so good, even if it's dead now


----------



## Paulsky

Was away for a few days and really missed my Speedy


----------



## Paulsky

Double post - sorry


----------



## jamesezra

Same here. Missed it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## kdtri1

Moonwatch on blue seude @wristwatchme strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

That looks really nice!!



kdtri1 said:


> Moonwatch on blue seude @wristwatchme strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

kdtri1 said:


> Moonwatch on blue seude @wristwatchme strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

solesman said:


> That looks really nice!!


Check out his Instagram page. He make some quality straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

I missed Tuesday, back on the 1479 bracelet.


----------



## issey.miyake

ck13 said:


> I missed Tuesday, back on the 1479 bracelet.
> View attachment 14011191
> 
> View attachment 14011193


Loving this ...

Mine for today before swapping for the AT in the arvo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Had this guy for just over 3 months now....best watch I've ever owned 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

New strap from Hodinkee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

issey.miyake said:


> Speedy 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an interesting style combo on this model- Absolutely cool.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fatalelement

145.022 on a rally strap


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcut

Mine


----------



## Coldcut

View attachment 14016779


Mine


----------



## MDT IT

'99


----------



## edchys




----------



## harry_flashman

On NOS Time leather straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Plexi Bros... drive me nuts


----------



## Mezzly

Changing from gmt to bst tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## jamesezra

On a vintage inspired racing strap from PiratesStrap


----------



## solesman

3592.50 for Speedy Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin17

Speedy on shell cordovan









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome to see how great the Speedy looks on every strap.

I recently decided that it is time to move on from my Seamaster Diver 300 chrono. It is just not comfortable on my wrist and have not worn it enough over the years.

99% set on picking up a speedy and I guess now I need to budget for about a dozen straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> 3592.50 for Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, Dan!! That really highlights the beautiful, warm look the Hesalite crystal gives the Speedy. ?? Nicely done!!

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Great shot, Dan!! That really highlights the beautiful, warm look the Hesalite crystal gives the Speedy. ?? Nicely done!!
> 
> René


Cheers Rene! It's the main reason I picked up this model over sapphire. It just dances with the light. What a beaut! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## G-times

I got one! It really is a special watch, just love it


----------



## solesman

Seriously considering picking up a dial and set of hands. I love the look of this!! So good Rob!



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your Speedy! Wear in great health.



G-times said:


> I got one! It really is a special watch, just love it
> View attachment 14029353
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029355


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Seriously considering picking up a dial and set of hands. I love the look of this!! So good Rob!


I love it! I would consider it Dan, who knows how long these dial & hands will be available....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> I love it! I would consider it Dan, who knows how long these dial & hands will be available....
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Be nice to change up from the standard black dial. Most likely in summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-times

Thank you!


----------



## MustangMike

Speedy Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

MK40 for Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## issey.miyake

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Gets me every time - love your Speedy Rob.

How much did the dial and hands cost if you don't mind sharing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

First speedy Tuesday in a while...may have to go to the watch doctor as it is running +40 seconds a day.


----------



## Buchmann69

issey.miyake said:


> Gets me every time - love your Speedy Rob.
> 
> How much did the dial and hands cost if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I do love this combination.

Check out the following website for details and pricing:

Swisslimitededitions dot com

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fatalelement

145.022 on an Omega NATO and my Ames Research Center NASA employee jacket (not mine originally, got it from a former aerodynamics researcher)


----------



## orangenSaft

I haven’t purchased or posted in several years, but enjoying the first full day with my new Speedy.


----------



## Maxma01

Thanks to all the great info from this forum, I made my first foray into the speedy world. It also arrived on a Tuesday coincidentally !


----------



## edchys




----------



## 71 TRUCK

I don't remember if I ever posted a picture so here goes.


----------



## jamesezra




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk

[IMG=http://s1.fotowrzut.pl/ZM7X8XYX6D/1.jpg]


----------



## PuYang

jamesezra said:


>


Info on your Nato strap? Love the color, works great with the Speedy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamesezra

PuYang said:


> Info on your Nato strap? Love the color, works great with the Speedy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thanks bro! It's from G&Co. 
Heres the description:
Premium One-Piece Leather Strap - Tierra Brown.


----------



## Mezzly

Another Tuesday 1620









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Miss my old Speedy Pro - especially the way you can change it to any strap and it would suit (I preferred this on anything other than the bracelet)










Current Speedy I've left on bracelet

Once the winter comes in I'll change it up


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy tuesday 









iPX


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Celebrating that we now have a picture of a black hole with a SpeedyWednesday? 

Super cool. (Admitted space geek here.)


----------



## Teppka

Seamaster, arrived yesterday


----------



## Buchmann69

Loving the chevron strap by crown and buckle!



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Thursday for me Today:



Recently had this Speedy on the vintage brown leather strap that is also supplied with the 60th Anniversary model:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Speedy Thursday for me Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently had this Speedy on the vintage brown leather strap that is also supplied with the 60th Anniversary model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That last shot is stellar Carl!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

How about Speedy Thursday?


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, definitely Speedy Thursday for me. Thought I would have a bit of fun, and hope you guys don't mind a bunch more shots of my Speedy:



























Thanks for looking!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## MustangMike

Awesome shots, Carl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Mike summed it up. Incredible detail in those shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Nice photos Carl - love the macro shots!

How does the watch wear on the strap? I think of changing it but the bracelet for me is super comfortable


----------



## solesman

issey.miyake said:


> Nice photos Carl - love the macro shots!
> 
> How does the watch wear on the strap? I think of changing it but the bracelet for me is super comfortable


I love it on the grey NATO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Nice photos Carl - love the macro shots!
> 
> How does the watch wear on the strap? I think of changing it but the bracelet for me is super comfortable


That's an excellent photo!

The strap is also very comfortable. It is quite thin, which I have read on some other threads, kind of bothers some guys. I thought it would bother me, too, but when it was on I just thought it looked great. And very comfortable as well. As you say, so the bracelet is comfortable as well. I don't really know why I left the strap on for such a short time, I guess it seems a shame to not take full advantage of the beautiful stainless steel bracelet, one of the best I have had on any watch.

They have a gorgeous tan colored alligator leather strap at the Boutique. I don't think I have ever seen it on this model. Going in there today to have another look. But it is expensive, and I don't know if it's the right look for such a watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

New "moon dust" canvas strap with Omega tang buckle.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


> That's an excellent photo!
> 
> The strap is also very comfortable. It is quite thin, which I have read on some other threads, kind of bothers some guys. I thought it would bother me, too, but when it was on I just thought it looked great. And very comfortable as well. As you say, so the bracelet is comfortable as well. I don't really know why I left the strap on for such a short time, I guess it seems a shame to not take full advantage of the beautiful stainless steel bracelet, one of the best I have had on any watch.
> 
> They have a gorgeous tan colored alligator leather strap at the Boutique. I don't think I have ever seen it on this model. Going in there today to have another look. But it is expensive, and I don't know if it's the right look for such a watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I was thinking the strap is quite thin too and the previous owner used it quite a lot so I might just get another strap and see how it goes.

Please share photos if you end up getting the gator strap!


----------



## issey.miyake

Oops forgot the photo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> I was thinking the strap is quite thin too and the previous owner used it quite a lot so I might just get another strap and see how it goes.
> 
> Please share photos if you end up getting the gator strap!


Actually, when the strap is on you don't notice how thin it is and it looks really good.

I went to the Boutique yesterday, and had another look at the gator strap. It really is a great look, but I just couldn't bring myself to pay $450. for it. Including tax, it would be just over $500. I'm going to keep looking at straps, and perhaps I will try the tan strap that comes with my Seamaster 300. Each model in the Trilogy comes with a different color strap. And the Railmaster comes with a black one. Of course, they are all the same thickness. Like I said, though, once the strap is on the watch it does look good.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Actually, when the strap is on you don't notice how thin it is and it looks really good.
> 
> I went to the Boutique yesterday, and had another look at the gator strap. It really is a great look, but I just couldn't bring myself to pay $450. for it. Including tax, it would be just over $500. I'm going to keep looking at straps, and perhaps I will try the tan strap that comes with my Seamaster 300. Each model in the Trilogy comes with a different color strap. And the Railmaster comes with a black one. Of course, they are all the same thickness. Like I said, though, once the strap is on the watch it does look good.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


$500 just for the strap?!? Threaded with platinum? :-d Do you get a free grease up and a shiatsu too? :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## kdtri1

carlhaluss said:


> Well, definitely Speedy Thursday for me. Thought I would have a bit of fun, and hope you guys don't mind a bunch more shots of my Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Dope photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOND007

You know we are all on here just to look at all the strap combos...


----------



## letmein

Got it framed and mounted


----------



## aleksejeremeev




----------



## rb1979




----------



## carlhaluss

Well, it is Tuesday, so my Speedy gets another day of wrist time!



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Eastwood007

Hi









Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Travelling today 
Happens to be Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Tuesday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

My first Speedy. And yes - first Tuesday of ownership.


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Well, it is Tuesday, so my Speedy gets another day of wrist time!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Beautiful capture Carl! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

I'm back in the club 🙂. Just picked up my speedy pro. I forgot just how instruct these watches are, makes my Autavia look quite clumpy in comparison. Still loving the Autavia but cant wait to start wearing the speedy, just need to get it sized. Happy days 🙂


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## carlhaluss

When the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster was introduced in 2017, I never thought that I would own one let alone it becoming one of my favorite watches:







Testament to the fact I like this Speedy so much, is the fact that I got a Rolex Submariner 114060 about six weeks ago. I had wanted one for a long, long time. I was afraid that I would end up hardly wearing any other watches. Now I am wearing my Speedy even more!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## et2020

Speedmaster Triple Date









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


> When the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster was introduced in 2017, I never thought that I would own one let alone it becoming one of my favorite watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testament to the fact I like this Speedy so much, is the fact that I got a Rolex Submariner 114060 about six weeks ago. I had wanted one for a long, long time. I was afraid that I would end up hardly wearing any other watches. Now I am wearing my Speedy even more!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Didn't even know you got the Sub lol! Says a lot about the 57 then!

I'm also been wanting to get a Zenith tri-colour for a long time but now I know there isn't enough room for 2 Chronographs in my collection....

It's actually stopping me from getting another watch too which tends to happen the closer I get to tax or bonus time lol!!


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mstnpete

Good Friday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Didn't even know you got the Sub lol! Says a lot about the 57 then!
> 
> I'm also been wanting to get a Zenith tri-colour for a long time but now I know there isn't enough room for 2 Chronographs in my collection....
> 
> It's actually stopping me from getting another watch too which tends to happen the closer I get to tax or bonus time lol!!


That Zenith Tri-Color El Primero is a real fantastic piece. But I can understand you would not want to trade for the Speedy! I am trying to trim down my collection as well, without too much success so far!


----------



## piumach

This is why the Speedy has to be hesalite...









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

piumach said:


> This is why the Speedy has to be hesalite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sigh I wish they made the FOIS in hesalite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

iPX


----------



## ctarshus

Celebrating 8 years with this one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Haq

Speedy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Sassebastian

Incredible watches all! I love the Speedmaster line..


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## wis_dad




----------



## momedic

I can finally officially join the club!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex26d

carlhaluss said:


> Well, it is Tuesday, so my Speedy gets another day of wrist time!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


It's very beautiful. Makes me consider making that the next watch.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex26d

On Tuesdays wear speedys









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BT1985

First day with the new Speedy. Don't know why it took me song long to come around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001_


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Forgot to post this pic taken the other day for the Speedy lovers ...


----------



## bubbaxb

someday our wristie game will be from the moon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Speedy Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Today's on wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## et2020

Speedmaster 57









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Trip Miller

Pro


----------



## Trip Miller

One more shot.


----------



## Wunderbro

malern said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have missed it but what strap is that? Looks really great. Is it black or dark grey?


----------



## malern

Wunderbro said:


> I may have missed it but what strap is that? Looks really great. Is it black or dark grey?


Thank you for noticing! It's called "moondust gray" and I got it from artsy. If you are interest, PM me and I'll send you his link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

malern said:


> Thank you for noticing! It's called "moondust gray" and I got it from artsy. If you are interest, PM me and I'll send you his link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Paulsky

Back on the 1450, where it belongs.


----------



## EZM1

The right stuff.


Expedition 58 Pressure Checks (NHQ201812030054) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr


Expedition 58 Pressure Checks (NHQ201812030052) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Day

Happy Speedy Tuesday folks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## newhorizon

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## edchys




----------



## maverickvii




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

















René


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## asp24

Beautiful piece


----------



## nobbylon

Does anyone have a pic of a speedy pro next to a Submariner/deepsea?
Long time Rolex wearer, wore a classic sub’ for 25 years and now wear a DeepSea. I’ve always fancied a moonwatch, since around 1977 actually! Does it wear small on big wrists?
I’ll be buying new so no vintage decisions, it’s more about the size. How does it compare to classic 36mm watches to wear? thanks


----------



## nobbylon

Does anyone have a pic of a speedy pro next to a Submariner/deepsea?
Long time Rolex wearer, wore a classic sub’ for 25 years and now wear a DeepSea. I’ve always fancied a moonwatch, since around 1977 actually! Does it wear small on big wrists?
I’ll be buying new so no vintage decisions, it’s more about the size. How does it compare to classic 36mm watches to wear? thanks


----------



## nobbylon

Does leaving the chrono hand running drain the power reserve?


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> Does leaving the chrono hand running drain the power reserve?


Yes it will.

And to help you with the previous question, here it is on my 6.75inch wrist. I don't have a sub or deepsea for comparison but it feels comfortable on mine (after some clasp modification, was in between links previously).

Hope this helps.


----------



## nobbylon

I’ve reserved one, hopefully picking it up on Sunday


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> I've reserved one, hopefully picking it up on Sunday


Let's us know how it goes!


----------



## The Rook

nobbylon said:


> I've reserved one, hopefully picking it up on Sunday


Congrats! You'll love it. It really does look smaller on the wrist in person. Cell phone photos always make watches look so damn big.


----------



## Artek

nobbylon said:


> I've reserved one, hopefully picking it up on Sunday


Congratulations. Pictures please, at your convenience of course. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Left this in the box for a week - happy to have it back on today


----------



## The Rook

issey.miyake said:


> Left this in the box for a week - happy to have it back on today


I've forced myself to wear my other watches just to see how long I can stand not wearing my speedy. I just changed out the bracelet for nato, but I'm still holding out 

...starting to get the shakes....


----------



## MuckyMark

On a fresh out of the tin Haveston "The Forecastle"


----------



## duc

nobbylon said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a speedy pro next to a Submariner/deepsea?
> Long time Rolex wearer, wore a classic sub' for 25 years and now wear a DeepSea. I've always fancied a moonwatch, since around 1977 actually! Does it wear small on big wrists?
> I'll be buying new so no vintage decisions, it's more about the size. How does it compare to classic 36mm watches to wear? thanks


This is all I have. The Speedy is with my son, so I can't get any more at this time:


----------



## et2020

Speedmaster CK2998









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon

Thanks Duc. I suppose it will just take a day or 2 to get used to the smaller size.


----------



## justForFun

Just got a new Omega strap ... after 5 months



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

amuharemovic said:


> Just got a new Omega strap ... after 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that? Is it a Velcro? Looks really good!


----------



## Teppka

PO Chrono in Beijing in GMT mode


----------



## nobbylon

Picked it up this morning and finally scratched that moonwatch itch after a 30 year wait!


----------



## nobbylon

View attachment 14121381

View attachment 14121383


Picked it up this morning and finally scratched that moonwatch itch after a 30 year wait!


----------



## justForFun

aalin13 said:


> What strap is that? Is it a Velcro? Looks really good!


Hi,
Yes, it's a Velcro and is incredibly comfortable. 
My Omega dealer told me he saw one and I asked to ordere it 5-6 months ago (before seeing it)... last time we spoke he told me that he lost the hope of getting one.

He called yesterday saying the strap was just delivered and to come pick it up. I took the pictures in the omega shop here in Nice.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

nobbylon said:


> Does leaving the chrono hand running drain the power reserve?


No it does not.

The escapement determines how quickly the main spring unwinds, the chrono may impact the amplitude slightly - it will not wind down the main spring any faster. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## VicLeChic

Happy to join the club with my first ever Speedy!! I love this piece. Tried it at the OB on bracelet but went for the croc strap, wears smaller.

Racing MC


----------



## The Rook

nobbylon said:


> View attachment 14121381
> 
> View attachment 14121383
> 
> 
> Picked it up this morning and finally scratched that moonwatch itch after a 30 year wait!


Congrats! 30 years is a long time to wait. I hope it meets your expectations.


----------



## nobbylon

The Rook said:


> Congrats! 30 years is a long time to wait. I hope it meets your expectations.


I've always been a dive watch person so for me it's been Rolex with some Seikos along the way. Gave my 30 year Submariner to my daughter Oct 2016 30 years to the day I bought it and replaced it with a DeepSea but it's a big watch and I fancied something a little smaller for everyday wear. I've always looked at moon watches but never quite felt ready for them for one reason or another. I've been close a few times but finally this week talked myself into it. Must admit I can't stop looking at it  so I think the DeepSea will be resting for a while. Thanks to all in this thread who have posted pics, it finally pushed me into getting one.


----------



## nobbylon

Nice lume too👍


----------



## nobbylon

I'd read somewhere that the bracelets were made in China. True or not?
As according to Omega :-


----------



## nobbylon

I'd read somewhere that the bracelets were made in China. True or not?
As according to Omega :-

View attachment 14124029


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Wunderbro

1969 Speedmaster flat link bracelet. So so so nice. Borrowed from a co-worker for the day. Just plain lovely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> View attachment 14121381
> 
> View attachment 14121383
> 
> 
> Picked it up this morning and finally scratched that moonwatch itch after a 30 year wait!


Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Artek

jamesezra said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the club!


Excellent. Congrats. Hoping to get mine this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Travelller

A happy #SpeedyTuesday to all! :-!


----------



## Palmettoman

^^^That's a tough pic to follow... 

Just finished a book on Apollo 11 last night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee

#speedytuesday #fois


----------



## nobbylon

Here's a couple of comparison pics. The Speedmaster wears surprisingly small considering it really isn't!
I think it is the thickness but mainly the cut of the case reflecting the light away from the viewer on the lugs making it look small. when the light dims the watch miraculously looks bigger! Anyway i'm so pleased with it and wish I'd bought one sooner.


----------



## Villanova

double post.


----------



## Villanova

Hi WUS,

I'm potentially picking up a Speedmaster and would appreciate some help.

The seller says the watch is from 2013 or so. There is scarce information on serial numbers post-2000, but the photos indicate a 78,XXX,XXX number.

From what I can gather, this points to a 2007 or 2008 Speedmaster, but I've also found some around 2013/2014/2015 with a 78 number.

Second, the caseback has the "Professional Moonwatch" writing on the beveled edge, which is a more modern feature. (2016 and later?)

Can anyone verify whether or not this caseback belongs on this Speedmaster?

Here's a link to the photo album:


http://imgur.com/K20K96y


And a couple of photos:
View attachment 14130229


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

nobbylon said:


> Here's a couple of comparison pics. The Speedmaster wears surprisingly small considering it really isn't!
> I think it is the thickness but mainly the cut of the case reflecting the light away from the viewer on the lugs making it look small. when the light dims the watch miraculously looks bigger! Anyway i'm so pleased with it and wish I'd bought one sooner.
> 
> View attachment 14129733
> 
> 
> View attachment 14129735


If you were to pick one out of those, which one would you pick? I'm having a hard time deciding between the Mk1 Explorer, the Hesalite sandwich 3572.50, and the 5 digit Sub Date (with lug holes and SEL). They are all so versatile and I'm not about to go diving nor flying off to space with any of them anytime soon. Was size the main reason for choosing the Speedy over DSSD?

Edit: I already owned all 3, availability and resale is not a concern as I got all of them for relatively good prices. Don't care much for the crown branding either.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

Villanova said:


> Hi WUS,
> 
> I'm potentially picking up a Speedmaster and would appreciate some help.
> 
> The seller says the watch is from 2013 or so. There is scarce information on serial numbers post-2000, but the photos indicate a 78,XXX,XXX number.
> 
> From what I can gather, this points to a 2007 or 2008 Speedmaster, but I've also found some around 2013/2014/2015 with a 78 number.
> 
> Second, the caseback has the "Professional Moonwatch" writing on the beveled edge, which is a more modern feature. (2016 and later?)
> 
> Can anyone verify whether or not this caseback belongs on this Speedmaster?
> 
> Here's a link to the photo album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/K20K96y
> 
> 
> And a couple of photos:
> View attachment 14130229


The "Professional Moonwatch" writing on the beveled edge and the bracelet screws (instead of pins) indicates this is a 2016 onwards (big presentation box version) speedy. The model number 311.30.42.30.01.005 also corresponds to a 2016 version. Older versions are 6 digit like 3750.50. No papers?


----------



## nobbylon

deepfriedicecubes said:


> If you were to pick one out of those, which one would you pick? I'm having a hard time deciding between the Mk1 Explorer, the Hesalite sandwich 3572.50, and the 5 digit Sub Date (with lug holes and SEL). They are all so versatile and I'm not about to go diving nor flying off to space with any of them anytime soon. Was size the main reason for choosing the Speedy over DSSD?
> 
> Edit: I already owned all 3, availability and resale is not a concern as I got all of them for relatively good prices. Don't care much for the crown branding either.


If I could only have one from your list it would be the Submariner. The DeepSea is a great watch and having big wrists makes it easy to wear. It's still my go to watch and I'd never sell it but always liked the plastic glass Omega so thought it about time I tried one. No regrets about the purchase.


----------



## jamesezra

Here to share pictures of a new strap


----------



## Ross13

My favorite Speedmaster combo...


----------



## 14060




----------



## jamesezra

Bakeka handmade strap on my modern Speedy


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## nobbylon

After asking the question and getting different answers I did my own experiment.
Chrono function stopped, watch needs 17 turns to wind it in 24 hours.
Chrono running for 24 hours, it needs 26 turns to wind it, so the function does use more power reserve.
At the moment it's running at +4 secs a day but I expect that to change as the movt. gets some time on it.
Great lume on this watch and being a restless sleeper it's very easy to read the time throughout the night.


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> After asking the question and getting different answers I did my own experiment.
> Chrono function stopped, watch needs 17 turns to wind it in 24 hours.
> Chrono running for 24 hours, it needs 26 turns to wind it, so the function does use more power reserve.
> At the moment it's running at +4 secs a day but I expect that to change as the movt. gets some time on it.
> Great lume on this watch and being a restless sleeper it's very easy to read the time throughout the night.
> View attachment 14134671


Yeah. It does use up the PR. Would be miraculous if the Chrono hand could move without anything powering it!

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## nobbylon

The only minus point with the new Speedmaster for me is the bracelet fit. The bracelet itself is nice, not Rolex nice but it’s in the high end Seiko league. The problem is that there is only 2 adjustments available on the clasp. With full length strap and using the second adjustment position the watch is just too loose and having taken one link out and moving the clasp to the first position it’s now a shade too tight. First world problem I know but I’ve been spoiled by that superb Glidelock on the DSSD. I may have to find a 1450 for the better clasp adjustments.


----------



## kdtri1

On wrist today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

nobbylon said:


> The only minus point with the new Speedmaster for me is the bracelet fit. The bracelet itself is nice, not Rolex nice but it's in the high end Seiko league. The problem is that there is only 2 adjustments available on the clasp. With full length strap and using the second adjustment position the watch is just too loose and having taken one link out and moving the clasp to the first position it's now a shade too tight. First world problem I know but I've been spoiled by that superb Glidelock on the DSSD. I may have to find a 1450 for the better clasp adjustments.


There are adjustable clasps available, which should fit your Speedy bracelet. I installed one on my 2254 based on details picked up on the WUS. As I recall, there are three options: 6 adjustments, 3 adjustments and 3 adjustments with a diver extension. I don't know the Omega part numbers, but if you have some time you can find them out if you are patient. I went with the 6 adjustment version:


----------



## duc

Posted too soon. The other photos:


----------



## nobbylon

Thanks duc, I’ll call Omega dealer and hopefully get one of those. It should be standard fitment imho.


----------



## nobbylon

Thanks duc, I’ll call Omega dealer and hopefully get one of those. It should be standard fitment imho.


----------



## nobbylon

1x clasp part no. 117STZ001154
2x end links part no. 118ST1589

Just spoke to the dealer and getting back to me with availability and price, thanks again Duc.


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> 1x clasp part no. 117STZ001154
> 2x end links part no. 118ST1589
> 
> Just spoke to the dealer and getting back to me with availability and price, thanks again Duc.


Here's my config with three micro adjustments. Just nice without the overkill of the 6 micro adjustments clasp.


----------



## Wmacky

Been away for a while!

Did the grey market pricing for MOTM watches rise steeply in the last year or 2? The Jomoshop price is about $700 more than I remember?


----------



## bubbaxb

My new to me Apollo XI 20th. Loving the patina color and brownish matte dial!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

jamesezra said:


> Here's my config with three micro adjustments. Just nice without the overkill of the 6 micro adjustments clasp.


Now why'd you have to do that? I am going to have to look into that combo. Honestly, thanks for posting


----------



## jamesezra

duc said:


> Now why'd you have to do that? I am going to have to look into that combo. Honestly, thanks for posting


Hehe. Sharing some joy here. And thanks for letting me know the numbers are blur in the photos. Here's the info for everyone's reference:

3Microadjustments
1 x Clasp: 117STZ004666
2 x clasp Endlinks: 118ST1589

6Microadjustments
1 x Clasp: 117STZ001154
2 x Clasp Endlinks: 0118ST1589

If you have the 6MA arrangement and am thinking of switching to 3MA, the Endlinks can be reused. Just need to purchase the clasp.

Hope this helps all.


----------



## PuYang

How does the 3 adjustment clasp compare to the original Speedy clasp in length? (I can see the actual clasp... "shell"? is slightly longer, but what about fully opened?)

I'm wondering if ONE of the 3 adjustments can match the original Speedy clasp exactly in terms of fitment, and then offer 2 additional adjustments on the go. Is there any setting (1, 2, or 3 position) that matches very closely with the original clasp?

The reason I ask this is because the original Speedy clasp is already pretty much perfect for my wrist in most scenarios, but I still like the idea of having extra adjustments if I ever need them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Toothbras

Dressin fancy for a day


----------



## jamesezra

PuYang said:


> How does the 3 adjustment clasp compare to the original Speedy clasp in length? (I can see the actual clasp... "shell"? is slightly longer, but what about fully opened?)
> 
> I'm wondering if ONE of the 3 adjustments can match the original Speedy clasp exactly in terms of fitment, and then offer 2 additional adjustments on the go. Is there any setting (1, 2, or 3 position) that matches very closely with the original clasp?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because the original Speedy clasp is already pretty much perfect for my wrist in most scenarios, but I still like the idea of having extra adjustments if I ever need them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think it may be a bit off your perfect fit. I'm saying this comparing the original Speedy clasp (which was too tight or too loose) with the microadjustment clasp (which was perfect in the middle setting for me).


----------



## nobbylon

Tried taking a link out and setting the clasp at position 1. It's just too tight for me so replaced the link and clasp now at position 2. Arghhhh just too loose. I've put it on my old GasGasBones strap until I can get the 6 position clasp sorted.


----------



## jamesezra

nobbylon said:


> Tried taking a link out and setting the clasp at position 1. It's just too tight for me so replaced the link and clasp now at position 2. Arghhhh just too loose. I've put it on my old GasGasBones strap until I can get the 6 position clasp sorted.
> 
> View attachment 14137965


My exact experience!


----------



## PuYang

jamesezra said:


> I think it may be a bit off your perfect fit. I'm saying this comparing the original Speedy clasp (which was too tight or too loose) with the microadjustment clasp (which was perfect in the middle setting for me).


Thanks for the reply!

So, the 3 adjustment clasp set in the middle (or position 2 for clarity) was a perfect fit. Would position 1 or 3 be close to the original Speedy clasp?

Sorry, I know my question is super nitpicky, but I'm just wondering, if I were to swap my Speedy clasp for the 3 adjustment clasp, and NOT change the number of bracelet links, what should I expect in terms of fitment? (Say, position 3 is close to the Speedy clasp, I now have 2 positions to tighten it up when needed. Or if position 1 is close to the original Speedy clasp, I now have 2 adjustments looser to play with, etc etc).

The most perfect / ideal scenario would be that position 2 would very very closely match the original Speedy clasp, with 1 and 3 positions to loosen or tighten when needed.

Anyway, feel free to ignore my post xD I'm sorta thinking outloud


----------



## jamesezra

PuYang said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So, the 3 adjustment clasp set in the middle (or position 2 for clarity) was a perfect fit. Would position 1 or 3 be close to the original Speedy clasp?
> 
> Sorry, I know my question is super nitpicky, but I'm just wondering, if I were to swap my Speedy clasp for the 3 adjustment clasp, and NOT change the number of bracelet links, what should I expect in terms of fitment? (Say, position 3 is close to the Speedy clasp, I now have 2 positions to tighten it up when needed. Or if position 1 is close to the original Speedy clasp, I now have 2 adjustments looser to play with, etc etc).
> 
> The most perfect / ideal scenario would be that position 2 would very very closely match the original Speedy clasp, with 1 and 3 positions to loosen or tighten when needed.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to ignore my post xD I'm sorta thinking outloud


Hmm. I ended up removing one more link as the MA Clasp was slightly longer than that of the speedy clasp.

I can take measurements to help us along but that will have to happen in the later part of the day.

Interesting thought though.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## carlhaluss

New leather for the Speedy:









While the stainless steel bracelet is a work of art, I also wanted a special leather strap. I have looked online and at watch shops, but the nicest I could find is right at the Omega Boutique. An OEM alligater/leather strap. And the 16mm buckle included with the watch and leather strap that comes with the watch also fits the new strap it with the taper.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## MuckyMark

On a Cincy Straps stealth bond.


----------



## manofrolex

Toothbras said:


> Dressin fancy for a day


We need u back on OoO 
Nice watch


----------



## PuYang

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. I ended up removing one more link as the MA Clasp was slightly longer than that of the speedy clasp.
> 
> I can take measurements to help us along but that will have to happen in the later part of the day.
> 
> Interesting thought though.


Thanks again! If you do have time, please do measure / post the info. If not, it's ok. I already appreciate your info thus far.

It is sounding more and more like I shouldn't buy the clasp. Why fix something that ain't broke. But the idea of being able to adjust - necessary or not - still appeals to me for some reason though


----------



## jamesezra

PuYang said:


> Thanks again! If you do have time, please do measure / post the info. If not, it's ok. I already appreciate your info thus far.
> 
> It is sounding more and more like I shouldn't buy the clasp. Why fix something that ain't broke. But the idea of being able to adjust - necessary or not - still appeals to me for some reason though


We all want a little bit more of everything, don't we? 

Just like how I have so many straps for my speedy, when the bracelet will suffice!

Will try measuring tonight.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## yessir69




----------



## mstnpete

Went to the Apollo 11 Exhibit....

Cheers!


----------



## Toothbras

jmanlay said:


> We need u back on OoO
> Nice watch


Thank broJ! I've poked in a few times but don't yet have the energy to catch up lol


----------



## manofrolex

Toothbras said:


> Thank broJ! I've poked in a few times but don't yet have the energy to catch up lol


Understood...whenever you are ready ...


----------



## basso4735

Don't think I have posted in here since joining the club last week. Been loving this watch so far!


----------



## nobbylon

Spoke to New york boutique and can confirm price for clasp conversion is $222. (clasp and 2 links)
Price in UK is £170 again from an official boutique. If price is no better in NL I’ll order from the Uk tomorrow.


----------



## bubbaxb

Blue Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Yesterday's on wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Happy #SpeedyTuesday with our *grey WB Original two-piece NATO* :-!


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## ssmlutahsteve

WatchBandit.com said:


> Happy #SpeedyTuesday with our *grey WB Original two-piece NATO* :-!
> 
> View attachment 14146077


Looks beautiful with the grey..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday 










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## basso4735




----------



## Travelller

For SpeedyTuesday!


----------



## CTSteve

Mine on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Speedy on a two-stitch racing strap!


----------



## issey.miyake

Catching the afternoon sun


----------



## bubbaxb

Every now and then the light will flash over the etching and catches my eye and makes me smile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Trying a Barton strap on the Broad Arrow:


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## bubbaxb

wet Thursday on the windward side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Ichiran said:


>


What bracelet and end link is this? And did you get it from an ad?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

bubbaxb said:


> wet Thursday on the windward side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Near Temple Valley?


----------



## CTSteve

bubbaxb said:


> wet Thursday on the windward side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What!?

You're wearing your Speedy in the rain!?!

Oh the horror! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

CTSteve said:


> What!?
> 
> You're wearing your Speedy in the rain!?!
> 
> Oh the horror!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My friend shocked me by going swimming with his speedy the other day. Blew my mind. He has 8 speedmasters so he has some to spare but dang. Rain is my limit haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

duc said:


> Near Temple Valley?


I live right around the corner, can hear the bell ringing from the byodo temple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

I used to live in Enchanted Lakes, on Akipola Street. The good old days.


----------



## Ichiran

andrewlogan1987 said:


> What bracelet and end link is this? And did you get it from an ad?


It's an 1171 bracelet on 633 end links. I got the bracelet used on eBay and the end links new from the website of a watch/jewelry supply store. Please feel free to PM me if you want more details.


----------



## issey.miyake

bubbaxb said:


> I live right around the corner, can hear the bell ringing from the byodo temple!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I lived in Hawaii !


----------



## aargh

Joining the club


----------



## bubbaxb

Shhh shhh shhhh, you know I'm not interested in any other limited editions...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

For the day


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Ichiran said:


> It's an 1171 bracelet on 633 end links. I got the bracelet used on eBay and the end links new from the website of a watch/jewelry supply store. Please feel free to PM me if you want more details.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Speedy on a two-stitch racing strap!
> View attachment 14148449











Snap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

My Speedmaster reduced... a good weekend to you all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchjer

Just added this beauty to my collection. Everything I expected and more. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## sanchjer

View attachment 14161511


Just added this beauty to my collection. Everything I expected and more. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## chickenlittle

Speedy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

It's a Speedy Sunday in Toronto...


----------



## a to the k

There is no (so called) "exit watch". But if...

View attachment 14162819


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fatalelement

My 1979 145.22 says Happy Speed Tuesday!


----------



## boostmiser

Professional !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boostmiser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Haven't worn this guy in a while


----------



## ctarshus

Timing the birthday dinner, 5 minutes a side!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## bubbaxb

Two Apollo 11 20th anniversary speedys side by side in the office hanging out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## bubbaxb

Dupe


----------



## nobbylon

Awesome watch, 2 weeks on the wrist and still not missing wearing my DeepSea.
Running at a consistant +5 / day


----------



## fskywalker

One more can't hurt 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Trying out one of Erika's Originals. It's a great comfortable fit and cool look. Going to switch it to my Sub, but wanted to see it on the Speedy first.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Back on the bracelet for the first time in a while.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sonder




----------



## Rick11743

classic


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Travelller

Happy #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## govdubspeedgo

my FOIS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy while working from home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericmurray703

My Sapphire Sandwich









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## yessir69




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## ctarshus

Happy weekend everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletz

Speedy Automatic Japan Market ref 3513.53. Inclined to call this the Ultraman Reduced due their similarities. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## bigjaymofo

I've had my Speedmaster for 3 years an have always worn it on straps. I've just never been a fan of the bracelet. I recently decided it was time to try the bracelet and I picked up a used 1998/849. Oh my god! I will never where this watch on a strap again. I have seen the light. If I had to wear one watch for the rest of my life, this would be it.


----------



## bigjaymofo

Double post, sorry


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

bigjaymofo said:


> I've had my Speedmaster for 3 years an have always worn it on straps. I've just never been a fan of the bracelet. I recently decided it was time to try the bracelet and I picked up a used 1998/849. Oh my god! I will never where this watch on a strap again. I have seen the light. If I had to wear one watch for the rest of my life, this would be it.
> 
> View attachment 14198739


How's it different from the bracelet on the current speedmaster? Or is it the same?


----------



## arcentaur

junior, missus, speedy & me


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ross13

Going casual today...


----------



## skriefal

Practically perfect in every way. The watch not the laptop. (Well... both of 'em.)


----------



## bigjaymofo

househalfman said:


> How's it different from the bracelet on the current speedmaster? Or is it the same?


It is the bracelet from the current Speedmaster.


----------



## projekt-h

Looks like I'll be part of the club soon, and am extremely happy. I've always viewed the Speedmaster as something out of my reach in the foreseeable future, until digging more in the pre-owned market, so this is very exciting for me.

I think I have correctly identified (I don't think the listing info was correct) what reference, year and caliber it is, so that will be one less... I'll post pics to confirm once it's in my hands/on my wrist.

Couple more general questions I have for now:

1. I've read a couple times that Omega boutiques/retailers will size bracelets for no charge, is this a normal/universal policy? The closest Omega boutique is a bit of a drive, vs local jewelers or Omega dealer. It was recently serviced (early 2018) but would it be a good idea to have them give it a quick once-over, or is that even something they can do at a boutique?

2. Water resistance - If I'm correct on my research, this one is rated at 50 meter WR, but I've seen some mentions of moisture still getting in Speedmasters, though I'm not sure if that could be from age or lacking service. Is this something I should be cautious of, or are they generally safe to get wet? Obviously it's not something I'm going to dive with, especially for my non-swimming a**, but will I have to worry about it if I get it wet?

Thanks in advance, and sorry if these have been answered before, but my searching didn't turn up too much. This will be my first properly nice watch coming from cheaper quartz watches, and something I've aspired to own for a while now, so I'm quite excited!


----------



## kdtri1

Have had this for just over 5 months now and loving every minute of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

pojekt-h said:


> Looks like I'll be part of the club soon, and am extremely happy. I've always viewed the Speedmaster as something out of my reach in the foreseeable future, until digging more in the pre-owned market, so this is very exciting for me.
> 
> I think I have correctly identified (I don't think the listing info was correct) what reference, year and caliber it is, so that will be one less... I'll post pics to confirm once it's in my hands/on my wrist.
> 
> Couple more general questions I have for now:
> 
> 1. I've read a couple times that Omega boutiques/retailers will size bracelets for no charge, is this a normal/universal policy? The closest Omega boutique is a bit of a drive, vs local jewelers or Omega dealer. It was recently serviced (early 2018) but would it be a good idea to have them give it a quick once-over, or is that even something they can do at a boutique?
> 
> 2. Water resistance - If I'm correct on my research, this one is rated at 50 meter WR, but I've seen some mentions of moisture still getting in Speedmasters, though I'm not sure if that could be from age or lacking service. Is this something I should be cautious of, or are they generally safe to get wet? Obviously it's not something I'm going to dive with, especially for my non-swimming a**, but will I have to worry about it if I get it wet?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and sorry if these have been answered before, but my searching didn't turn up too much. This will be my first properly nice watch coming from cheaper quartz watches, and something I've aspired to own for a while now, so I'm quite excited!


Boutiques are not all the same, some are great and others will charge you.

As for getting it wet, this is a very contentious issue. Some will say "50m means 50m" otters will say don't even wash the dishes. For ref. I had a Seamaster 300m just a few years old let in moisture after a shower. Others have been swimming with their Speedy with no problems. I won't risk it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

pojekt-h said:


> Looks like I'll be part of the club soon, and am extremely happy. I've always viewed the Speedmaster as something out of my reach in the foreseeable future, until digging more in the pre-owned market, so this is very exciting for me.
> 
> I think I have correctly identified (I don't think the listing info was correct) what reference, year and caliber it is, so that will be one less... I'll post pics to confirm once it's in my hands/on my wrist.
> 
> Couple more general questions I have for now:
> 
> 1. I've read a couple times that Omega boutiques/retailers will size bracelets for no charge, is this a normal/universal policy? The closest Omega boutique is a bit of a drive, vs local jewelers or Omega dealer. It was recently serviced (early 2018) but would it be a good idea to have them give it a quick once-over, or is that even something they can do at a boutique?
> 
> 2. Water resistance - If I'm correct on my research, this one is rated at 50 meter WR, but I've seen some mentions of moisture still getting in Speedmasters, though I'm not sure if that could be from age or lacking service. Is this something I should be cautious of, or are they generally safe to get wet? Obviously it's not something I'm going to dive with, especially for my non-swimming a**, but will I have to worry about it if I get it wet?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and sorry if these have been answered before, but my searching didn't turn up too much. This will be my first properly nice watch coming from cheaper quartz watches, and something I've aspired to own for a while now, so I'm quite excited!


Yes, the AD or OB will size the bracelet for you. As you have 2 positions on the clasp, make sure it's sized so that a swollen (hot) wrist still fits. I carry a wooden cocktail stick in my wallet to move the link between the two points. It's a pain, but cheaper than buying the Seamaster adjustable clasp. Your wrist swells and shrinks through the day. Some like it loose all the time. I like mine limpet tight.

In terms of water resistance. If you know you're going for a swim, I'd take a different watch. You only have to knock one of the pushers when submerged, and the watch is toast. I clean mine with soapy water and a toothbrush, but avoid dunking it for the same reason. Rinse under a running tap. Yes, it will withstand 50m, but only while sealed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

Just joined the club!


----------



## Eggsy

Joined the club yesterday










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday


----------



## basso4735

Tuesday indeed!


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Opettaja said:


> Boutiques are not all the same, some are great and others will charge you.
> 
> As for getting it wet, this is a very contentious issue. Some will say "50m means 50m" otters will say don't even wash the dishes. For ref. I had a Seamaster 300m just a few years old let in moisture after a shower. Others have been swimming with their Speedy with no problems. I won't risk it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Akendal9 said:


> Yes, the AD or OB will size the bracelet for you. As you have 2 positions on the clasp, make sure it's sized so that a swollen (hot) wrist still fits. I carry a wooden cocktail stick in my wallet to move the link between the two points. It's a pain, but cheaper than buying the Seamaster adjustable clasp. Your wrist swells and shrinks through the day. Some like it loose all the time. I like mine limpet tight.
> 
> In terms of water resistance. If you know you're going for a swim, I'd take a different watch. You only have to knock one of the pushers when submerged, and the watch is toast. I clean mine with soapy water and a toothbrush, but avoid dunking it for the same reason. Rinse under a running tap. Yes, it will withstand 50m, but only while sealed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both for the input!

I definitely prefer my watches to have more of a snug fit, so I'll have to pay attention to how my wrist swells over the next few days before it arrives.

Definitely not planning on swimming with it, and other than the one time I've worn my current watch in the shower my watches almost never get wet beyond the occasional splash or spray when washing my cars, mostly wanted to make sure this isn't something I'll have to be paranoid of. Sounds like for my use I should be OK.

I'll probably try to call the OB and local dealers to see what they say about sizing and giving it a quick looking at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

It's my first ever Speedy Tuesday! Couldn't be more excited to participate. This is a vintage (as of this year!) Apollo XI 30th anniversary. This is the stealth anniversary (caseback and bracelet). The tapered bracelet is crazy comfortable - Rolex-esque. Thank you to mtnmansa for the deal that brought this beauty to me today! I once had a PO 2500 that I regrettably traded, happy to be back in the Omega family!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## shadash

My Speedmaster on a Fluco leather strap. I haven't come across a strap this thing doesn't look great on.


----------



## shadash

Is that the FOIS? Looks great!


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

bigjaymofo said:


> I've had my Speedmaster for 3 years an have always worn it on straps. I've just never been a fan of the bracelet. I recently decided it was time to try the bracelet and I picked up a used 1998/849. Oh my god! I will never where this watch on a strap again. I have seen the light. If I had to wear one watch for the rest of my life, this would be it.
> 
> View attachment 14198739


If you have a chance to try a tapering 1479 speedmaster bracelet i recommend it too. I recently replaced my modern speedy with a vintage and it came on the 1479. It's even more comfortable than the modern bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Still searching for the perfect strap.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

It came a day early!

Photos really don't do the dial on this justice. So pretty.










Unfortunately, the photos and listing didn't really do some of the defects justice, either.

Like the undisclosed ding in the case..









Rough scratches on the lugs..









And the damage to the clasp... (are these supposed to move fairly freely? It's really firmly in place)









The scratches don't really bother me much, I'm going to wear it every day and some are bound to happen, but that ding and clasp damage are a bit off-putting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

bubbaxb said:


> If you have a chance to try a tapering 1479 speedmaster bracelet i recommend it too. I recently replaced my modern speedy with a vintage and it came on the 1479. It's even more comfortable than the modern bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for the 1479. I tried modern Speedys on at dealers and loved the look, but didn't think they were very comfortable on the bracelet. Eventually I thought I'd buy one on the croco. But recently I picked up an Apollo XI 30th with tapering 1498 bracelet. Every bit as comfortable as the oyster tapering bracelet on my Rolex EXP2.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## tantric

Speedy reduced automatic on a brown horween strap. Loads of charm and character.


----------



## projekt-h

Reached out to the seller about the couple things that I noticed. They immediately got back to me and asked if I would like to call them to work something out. Spoke with him on the phone and we came to an agreeable price adjustment. Now to hunt down a 1562/850 clasp. My tiny wrists relative to hand size could really use the sliding feature.

Here's a photo of it out in some sunlight when I'm able to slip outside the office and enjoy our lovely weather today









Just shy of 24 hours with it and it's only gained 4 seconds, seems to be keeping time pretty nicely so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Cheers from Modena.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

A nice chill long weekend here in Melbourne...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## ufkynl22

Waiting my first grail with another legend. Guess what..









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Buchmann69

Hadley Roma - Kevlar



















B and R Bands - Racing










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Paulsky

Summer at last


----------



## fskywalker

3592.50 on Snoopy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## busch12

Just ordered a speedy pro on gator off Jomashop. Should land tomorrow. I owned one a few years back, but never wore the bracelet as it never fit right. Usually I'll get the bracelet version, but I knew I wanted the OEM clasp and strap first and foremost. I'll probably add the bracelet with the adjustable clasp within the year or so, just don't care to mess with the hassle of it right now.

Went with the hesalite again. It just makes the watch for me.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Three today
Cheers


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Buchmann69

busch12 said:


> Just ordered a speedy pro on gator off Jomashop. Should land tomorrow. I owned one a few years back, but never wore the bracelet as it never fit right. Usually I'll get the bracelet version, but I knew I wanted the OEM clasp and strap first and foremost. I'll probably add the bracelet with the adjustable clasp within the year or so, just don't care to mess with the hassle of it right now.
> 
> Went with the hesalite again. It just makes the watch for me.


Hesalite 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## oso2276

Reduced. Just came from service









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

#speedytuesday


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS on new bracelet 










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## TheGent

Eggsy said:


> FOIS on new bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: eggsy999


Looks superb - which bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

TheGent said:


> Looks superb - which bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
It's Omega 1125 bracelet with 560 endlinks

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RMS911

Speedmaster Racing 40mm Co-Axial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## shadash

My Speedy on a dark green cordura strap.


----------



## centurionavre

Found the perfect color match.

Cheers!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Nice sunny day. Had the bracelet re-resized, now it's not choking my wrist, feels great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## richjusa1978

Trying the Speedy MK2 on a nato - really not sure it's working for me. 
Could be the hooded lugs, maybe the case shape...but I'm thinking this is one best left on the bracelet...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Knocking off work time


----------



## Buchmann69

Newly purchased 1171 bracelet from Swatch Group. I should have bought one of these years ago, it is awesome!





































Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

BAM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Buchmann69 said:


> Newly purchased 1171 bracelet from Swatch Group. I should have bought one of these years ago, it is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Stunning. Does anyone know if that bracelet may be equipped with endlinks to work with a 2254.50?


----------



## Buchmann69

ILiveOnWacker said:


> BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 
Noticed your handle.
I'll be heading into Chicago, celebrating my 50th at Wrigley on Flag Day with the family...


Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

duc said:


> Stunning. Does anyone know if that bracelet may be equipped with endlinks to work with a 2254.50?


Interesting idea... 
I have a 2254.50 in my collection, I will check it out and follow up...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Buchmann69 said:


> Nice!
> Noticed your handle.
> I'll be heading into Chicago, celebrating my 50th at Wrigley on Flag Day with the family...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


I'm a transplanted cardinals fan so I can't support this!

Have fun at the game and happy birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Have a great weekend to the WUS family


----------



## BundyBear

Have a great weekend to the WUS family 

View attachment 14229759


----------



## Buchmann69

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm a transplanted cardinals fan so I can't support this!
> 
> Have fun at the game and happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha
It's a concert tonight (not a ball game...)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Buchmann69 said:


> Haha
> It's a concert tonight (not a ball game...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Ok, I can support that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

My first grail is here.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## whyboddau

Generations of Speedys


----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## projekt-h

24 hours of Le Mans










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

pojekt-h said:


> 24 hours of Le Mans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, I'm doing the same, except with my vintage Heuer on my wrist.

Enjoy the race and your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

ctarshus said:


> Excellent, I'm doing the same, except with my vintage Heuer on my wrist.
> 
> Enjoy the race and your weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, putting it right at home, very nice. There's a lot more representation of Tag Heuer than Omega in motor sports now.

Same to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Palo

Can anyone help me with how small of a wrist the factory bracelet can fit? Either for the professional or reduced if there’s a difference in bracelets

Thnaks


----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## thewodg

Ichiran said:


>


So disappointed that I missed this one. It's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Buchmann69

Strap switch



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Manstrom

My new to me Racing


----------



## Ichiran

thewodg said:


> So disappointed that I missed this one. It's a beauty! Congrats!


Thank you! They seem to have been trading hands at a pretty steady rate, I'm sure you'll be able to get your hands on one if/when the time is right for you in the future!


----------



## watchhunter72

whyboddau said:


> Generations of Speedys
> View attachment 14232043


Awesome group, congratulations. May I ask which bracelet is the second one from left on?
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## watchhunter72

whyboddau said:


> Generations of Speedys
> View attachment 14232043


Awesome group, congratulations. May I ask which bracelet is the second one from left on?
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## watchhunter72

whyboddau said:


> Generations of Speedys
> View attachment 14232043


Hello there, wonderful set, warm congratulations. May I ask which bracelet is it on the second Speedy from the left? It looks like it's got a nice taper - is that so?
Many thanks. 
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## wwarren

A new velcro strap arrived yesterday.....


----------



## sanik

[QUOTE = wwarren; 49192717] Wczoraj pojawił się nowy pasek na rzep .....

/ QUOTE]

It looks interesting. Where did you buy it?


----------



## whyboddau

watchhunter72 said:


> Hello there, wonderful set, warm congratulations. May I ask which bracelet is it on the second Speedy from the left? It looks like it's got a nice taper - is that so?
> Many thanks.
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


Hi Fabrizio, thank you! That bracelet is a 1498/840 with a 20/16 taper. It is from the 90s and not too common because it was only produced for a few years. Very comfortable solid links that are not heavy. It is similar to a 1499/842. I had to source a link to fit and the 1499 was the only available.

Cheers!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Ichiran said:


> Thank you! They seem to have been trading hands at a pretty steady rate, I'm sure you'll be able to get your hands on one if/when the time is right for you in the future!


Thanks! A decent number are currently available online, which I am contemplating. But I think at this point I should probably wait until July 20 before making any final decisions to see if Omega releases anything interesting...


----------



## thewodg

Ichiran said:


> Thank you! They seem to have been trading hands at a pretty steady rate, I'm sure you'll be able to get your hands on one if/when the time is right for you in the future!


Thanks! A decent number are currently available online, which I am contemplating. But I think at this point I should probably wait until July 20 before making any final decisions to see if Omega releases anything interesting...


----------



## wwarren

sanik said:


> [QUOTE = wwarren; 49192717] Wczoraj pojawił się nowy pasek na rzep .....
> 
> / QUOTE]
> 
> It looks interesting. Where did you buy it?


Direct from the Omega website


----------



## plansb

Got my first speedy today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

plansb said:


> Got my first speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Good choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Hesalite under the moonlight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Have a great weekend to the WUS family
> 
> View attachment 14229759


Where did you get this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower




----------



## BundyBear

malern said:


> Where did you get this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi malern, I got them from a German site called The Watch Band Centre. There are thousands to choose from but I went for the sail cloth and contrast red stitching. I also have rallye style leather strap with holes and a NATO that looks exactly like the Omega one. All for about 50 euros.

Link to my exact same strap is here. https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p31046h2089s2268-Watch-strap-20mm-bla.html

Happy browsing. 

Oh, I have also PM'd you in case this post gets lost amongst a dozen other posts.


----------



## Copeau

LRM_20190622_105601 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## kasemo

My new speedy......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

On a Blushark AlphaPremier (latte color)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

plansb said:


> Got my first speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats...I got mine on this exact day 6 months ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

New strap from the watch steward.


----------



## whyboddau

A glint if gold on a gloomy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

On my new (summer) rubber strap.


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## kuuttingg

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone! Omega CK2998 
: iPhone Xs Max


----------



## issey.miyake

Officially a one watch owner now - well plus the G Shock too!


----------



## kdtri1

issey.miyake said:


> Officially a one watch owner now - well plus the G Shock too!


Well done! How many did you cut down from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## issey.miyake

kdtri1 said:


> Well done! How many did you cut down from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Started with 10 in 2017 but majority were Seiko and G Shock and I had an IWC + the AT I sold yesterday. 
Mid 2018 got through halfway sold the IWC and picked up a Speedy Pro. Then sold Speedy end of 2018 and remaining G Shocks picked up Speedy 60th and a Black G on bracelet so I had 3 coming into 2019 (or 2 if you don't count G Shock). Then AT gone (admittedly thought I'd hang onto that forever but bought family car so sold it to free up some cash)

Shall see how that Speedy does as a daily!


----------



## kdtri1

issey.miyake said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Started with 10 in 2017 but majority were Seiko and G Shock and I had an IWC + the AT I sold yesterday.
> Mid 2018 got through halfway sold the IWC and picked up a Speedy Pro. Then sold Speedy end of 2018 and remaining G Shocks picked up Speedy 60th and a Black G on bracelet so I had 3 coming into 2019 (or 2 if you don't count G Shock). Then AT gone (admittedly thought I'd hang onto that forever but bought family car so sold it to free up some cash)
> 
> Shall see how that Speedy does as a daily!


Cool. I went from about 8 down to 3. Might consider shaving down to 2 soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Had this guy for 6 months now and couldn't be happier...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Threw a Barton Silicone on it. Very comfortable and I definitely feel like it fits my style more, though I'm not sure if I went with the right color with the polished tachy ring...



















Now just to decide if this is staying on my wrist for a weekend at Watkins Glen, or if I'm gonna wear the beater...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

So comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## euro-rs

@Halewah Love your watch with the sharp pointed hands. I bet that model would look killer in rose gold.


----------



## issey.miyake

kdtri1 said:


> Cool. I went from about 8 down to 3. Might consider shaving down to 2 soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! I thought I would miss the watch more but actually was happy that a decision was made for me already


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Friday!


----------



## ufkynl22

jamesezra said:


> #speedytuesday


How can ı get this strap? Is it suede? Is it hand-made?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Travelller




----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Joined the club today! Couldn't be happier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Grid walk before today's main race










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Oldie Goldie 









Time is a gift...


----------



## ctarshus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleaphart

just joined the club not too long ago as well. the watch fits extremely well and comfortable, which surprised me with my huge wrists!


----------



## RLS1851

Wearing mine this month to commemorate Apollo Moon Landing.


----------



## masterClock

Speedy Moonphase today.


----------



## Kodabear

Just received today new (to me) Speedmaster automatic panda dial


----------



## projekt-h

Couple shots from Sunday's pre-race grid walk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass

I tried on a Moonwatch today and it just looked waaaaaayyyy too big for my wrist. Sad.

BUT!

I also tried on a black and white Speedy Racing and it fit like a glove. However, I also know the Speedy Reduced has a reputation of needing frequent service, and I don’t want to be in that boat, having just dropped off my Seamaster to be serviced. So Speedy Pros, I have a few questions for you:

1. Is the Speedy Racing plagued with the same problems the Reduced has, and/or

2. Do 40mm Moonwatches exist? 40 seems to be my magic width.

Thanks!


----------



## Travelller

_It must be ... SpeedyTuesday_ ;-)


----------



## ctarshus

pojekt-h said:


> Couple shots from Sunday's pre-race grid walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, we could have met up and compared Speedies! I go to the 6 hours every year, pm me next time you're heading to the Glen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Bass said:


> I tried on a Moonwatch today and it just looked waaaaaayyyy too big for my wrist. Sad.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I also tried on a black and white Speedy Racing and it fit like a glove. However, I also know the Speedy Reduced has a reputation of needing frequent service, and I don't want to be in that boat, having just dropped off my Seamaster to be serviced. So Speedy Pros, I have a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. Is the Speedy Racing plagued with the same problems the Reduced has, and/or
> 
> 2. Do 40mm Moonwatches exist? 40 seems to be my magic width.
> 
> Thanks!


FIOS is just under 40mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myronc

Just *WOW*!!My first Speedy is coming tomorrow! I can't say I am not a little excited~ Bwautiful collection. Thank you for showing!!


----------



## arcentaur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## projekt-h

ctarshus said:


> Man, we could have met up and compared Speedies! I go to the 6 hours every year, pm me next time you're heading to the Glen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, nice! One of my friends and I try to make it every year. Such a great experience there. we couldn't last year, and might not be able to next year, but we'll have to see when the time comes closer.

When we were doing the grid walk I did notice someone wearing a speedmaster, because their wrist was at about eye level for me... you wouldn't happen to be about 7 foot 13 (lol) would ya?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mainspring13

finally joined the club over the weekend. Amazing timepiece. should have bought one years ago! absolutely in love with it.

I guess it's fitting since this year is the 50th anniversary of the moon landing. best year to pick one up I guess. 

View attachment _DSC1455.jpg


----------



## thewodg

Mainspring13 said:


> finally joined the club over the weekend. Amazing timepiece. should have bought one years ago! absolutely in love with it.
> 
> I guess it's fitting since this year is the 50th anniversary of the moon landing. best year to pick one up I guess.
> 
> View attachment 14281057


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kdtri1

Bass said:


> I tried on a Moonwatch today and it just looked waaaaaayyyy too big for my wrist. Sad.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I also tried on a black and white Speedy Racing and it fit like a glove. However, I also know the Speedy Reduced has a reputation of needing frequent service, and I don't want to be in that boat, having just dropped off my Seamaster to be serviced. So Speedy Pros, I have a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. Is the Speedy Racing plagued with the same problems the Reduced has, and/or
> 
> 2. Do 40mm Moonwatches exist? 40 seems to be my magic width.
> 
> Thanks!


https://wahawatches.com/ultimate-guide-to-omega-speedmaster-sizes/

Take a look at this article.

I was scared that the moon watch was going to be too big for my 6.5 inch wrist but ultimately went with it after finding out that the FOIS was not that much different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck

Mainspring13 said:


> finally joined the club over the weekend. Amazing timepiece. should have bought one years ago! absolutely in love with it.
> 
> I guess it's fitting since this year is the 50th anniversary of the moon landing. best year to pick one up I guess.
> 
> View attachment 14281057


I'm putting the bracelet back on mine because of this pic. Lovely. Later Nato.


----------



## iuprof

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

6.5" wrist ... speedy pro on bracelet fits amazing.


----------



## Tarek307

I'm really about the pull the trigger on a new speedy pro, my first omega coming from Heuer


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## yessir69




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tarek307

Just ordered mine, pics coming soon~


----------



## kasemo

My speedy.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

carlhaluss said:


>


What kind of strap?


----------



## issey.miyake

Damn Carl she's looking fine on that strap...

The speedy is my work daily now ... I have the G Shock for all other occasions !


----------



## carlhaluss

yessir69 said:


> What kind of strap?


It's an OEM Omega strap which I got at the Omega Boutique. Regular tang buckle, so I could use one of the vintage style buckles that came with the watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bassplayrr

In my opinion, this is the best and most special modern Omega that will be available; the 3570.50


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Akendal9

Casual space suit pic at the Leicester Space Centre today. Wasn't wearing any other watch for this trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday on the way to work!


----------



## Mirosuaw

Tuesday


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday!









René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## edchys




----------



## 3502dav

They all look fantastic. Chrono is hopefully my next purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

MuckyMark said:


>


I do love the Haveston strap

That said, lately I've been enjoying my Two Stitch in Honey:


----------



## trappster

Joined the club last week, my other watches have seen very little time on my wrist since.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## issey.miyake

Ichiran said:


>


Damn that's a recent Speedy I wish I jumped onto

Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

issey.miyake said:


> Damn that's a recent Speedy I wish I jumped onto
> 
> Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I admire you living the "one watch" lifestyle!


----------



## projekt-h

This view makes me slightly less sad about what's in the middle of that steering wheel, haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Casual Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Ichiran said:


> Thanks! I admire you living the "one watch" lifestyle!


Thank you!

It's easy some days then other times I have to stop myself from getting another one (or 3)

Really loving the OP39 white. Zenith defy classic blue, GO senator excellence


----------



## GMTtwotone

New member









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## nobbylon

New / old style bracelet on yesterday. Rattles when off the wrist, feels cheap and thin by today's expectations but to me this is how a Speedy should look. My original bracelet complete now with 6 position clasp is relegated to the box!


----------



## mannal

Was downtown and the wife was in a good mood. We stopped in the Omega Boutique and I picked up an OEM clasp for my OEM rally strap.


----------



## KnifeEdge2k1

My newly misukoshi'd 311.30.42.30.01.005


----------



## piumach

nobbylon said:


> View attachment 14307817
> 
> 
> New / old style bracelet on yesterday. Rattles when off the wrist, feels cheap and thin by today's expectations but to me this is how a Speedy should look. My original bracelet complete now with 6 position clasp is relegated to the box!


Nice catch! Is it a 1450?

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday










(Sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## Manstrom

Yes, Speedy Tuesday


----------



## sennaster

My 3570.50 landed today. Exactly 50 years from when Apollo 11 blasted off. Very excited to have this piece after years of desire to own one.


----------



## Mezzly

Could have only worn my speedy today.








Evening change to 1620:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Drudge




----------



## kdtri1

Speedy for Hump day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

The 3570.50 i received yesterday beside a 1970 mark ii that a coworkers father wore for decades. He received it last week from his dad who's just had it in a draw for 10 years


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gtxtom

I'm stuck in a hotel all week for training so spending some good ol' bonding time with my 1984 Speedy.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## whyboddau

Soon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Happy moon landing day everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Happy moon landing day folks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Moon landing day + Carlos Santana's birthday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy Moonlanding Day to all Speedy enthusiasts!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yep, what a day!


----------



## ctarshus

I always limit myself to one photo post a day...but today is a special day!

Through the loop:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_A #Speedmaster is the only watch for today! :-!_


----------



## sennaster




----------



## Wunderbro

Went to a moon landing anniversary party tonight with a bunch of Lockheed folks. They had these newspapers from 1969. Got a couple pics in with my master speedy speedblaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Back to work so put the Speedy back on..


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Back to work so put the Speedy back on..


Me too ! Cheers...


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## arcentaur

at the Pastoruri Glacier..


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## COUPET

Joined the club about 3 hours ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

COUPET said:


> Joined the club about 3 hours ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!! ?

René


----------



## COUPET

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!! ?
> 
> René


Thanks, it just sang that song when I tried it on !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

COUPET said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!! ?
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it just sang that song when I tried it on !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh, I know that song well.

René


----------



## Uhrmensch

Vintage Auto, bombing down the autobahn in an A8L today
Cheers


----------



## umarrajs

My first sapphire sandwich:


----------



## Caymadian

wis_dad said:


>


Great strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Some Speedmaster b&w action on Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## whyboddau

COUPET said:


> Joined the club about 3 hours ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Wear it in good health and welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Happy SpeedyTuesday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpowers6944

So I just purchased this one and I'm crazy excited to restore it! I'm a watchmaker with a swatch group account so luckily I can get all original parts. What do you guys think about getting a new band from omega? I can get a new one but I'm not sure if it helps the value. What's do you guys think?


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday somewhere in the world!


----------



## fskywalker

Jpowers6944 said:


> So I just purchased this one and I'm crazy excited to restore it! I'm a watchmaker with a swatch group account so luckily I can get all original parts. What do you guys think about getting a new band from omega? I can get a new one but I'm not sure if it helps the value. What's do you guys think?


First of all congrats!

Which band are you refering to? 1450/808 and 1479/812 are no longer manufactured and would be unlikely for Omega to have old stock of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran

Getting ready to say goodbye to July...


----------



## jamesezra

Excited that there's a speedy exhibition in town


----------



## whyboddau

Why don't they set the etched hesalite correctly??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

jamesezra said:


> Excited that there's a speedy exhibition in town


What town?


----------



## jamesezra

thewodg said:


> What town?


Downtown... In Singapore


----------



## breitlingso08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

It's too bad the Swiss never put any effort into anything. I'd bet they could make some great stuff if they tried...










Pulled out the K31 to go with the Speedmaster for Swiss national day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

jamesezra said:


> Downtown... In Singapore


Thanks! Sadly too far from me... Enjoy!


----------



## jamesezra

thewodg said:


> Thanks! Sadly too far from me... Enjoy!


Fret not! Some pics to share here.


----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

free image hosting


----------



## capt-dim

Good morning 😃


----------



## thewodg

jamesezra said:


> Fret not! Some pics to share here.


Wow. Some great examples there. Thanks!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## joedhie2k

Grey tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

New velcro strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams

happy to be here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcusmc

I’m not looking for any specific valuation estimates or advice, but I have an opportunity to purchase a 1979 Speedmaster Pro from th original owner.

It has some wear on it for sure, with a few chips and dings on the bezel, a small scratch on the Hesalite, and has lost its lume. It runs fine but I would want to get a full service.

I know “it all depends”, but in general, am I likely to increase the value by replacing the bezel and crystal, or is it better to service it and leave the rest alone?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## govdubspeedgo

jcusmc said:


> I'm not looking for any specific valuation estimates or advice, but I have an opportunity to purchase a 1979 Speedmaster Pro from th original owner.
> 
> It has some wear on it for sure, with a few chips and dings on the bezel, a small scratch on the Hesalite, and has lost its lume. It runs fine but I would want to get a full service.
> 
> I know "it all depends", but in general, am I likely to increase the value by replacing the bezel and crystal, or is it better to service it and leave the rest alone?


i would use some polywatch on the Hesalite scratches and call it good, I wouldn't service it until it has an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Had a 20 year old microscope for 2 minutes last night. First thing I did was this. Pic taken with my phone pressed against the ocular lens.


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment August 6 DSC_7339.jpg


----------



## oztech

Joined today great watch and well its the 50th anniversary had to have it.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## gmads




----------



## malern

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14373389


Can you tell me where you got that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crock921

Stupid question...I just can't find the answer. Is there a moon watch with a sapphire crystal and closed back? I'm only seeing the sandwich with a sapphire crystal. I like the metal back, but want the durability of sapphire


----------



## PuYang

crock921 said:


> Stupid question...I just can't find the answer. Is there a moon watch with a sapphire crystal and closed back? I'm only seeing the sandwich with a sapphire crystal. I like the metal back, but want the durability of sapphire


Closest thing would be the FOIS model, but the case shape is slightly different.


----------



## Jemason

here is mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

Took the bracelet off for the first time ( I'm only 3 weeks into ownership )


----------



## chillsand

I do highly recommend the "Froskemann" elastic strap, it's very comfortable and good quality. I actually tied it inversely to the buckle to not have part of the strap flapping (tucked underneath). Pictures taken earlier today. Better than a nato in my opinion.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobz32




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Pro on Kizzi's NASA inspired, short, velcro strap;









































René


----------



## issey.miyake

The right watch for a Tuesday meeting!

Sometimes I don't hear what is going on because I'm staring down at this lol


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## stockae92

Speedmaster X-33


----------



## jwilliams

sennaster said:


> Took the bracelet off for the first time ( I'm only 3 weeks into ownership )


what day did you get yours! I'm a few weeks in as well. (Jul. 20) you're making me want to throw mine on something new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

jwilliams said:


> what day did you get yours! I'm a few weeks in as well. (Jul. 20) you're making me want to throw mine on something new!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


July 16th. 50th anniversary of Apollo 11 takeoff to the day


----------



## jwilliams

sennaster said:


> July 16th. 50th anniversary of Apollo 11 takeoff to the day


so we've got the takeoff and landing covered. nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldyottie

Hi All. Just stumbled across this forum. Here's my 1968 Speedy that I got (new) for my 21st Birthday back in the day....lucky me


----------



## sculder

Due to the insane heat, had to take it off the bracelet (wrist swelling). But I prefer this better anyway...


----------



## MellyVinelli

My first. An X-33 gen 1.


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Made another change. Replica NASA velcro strap to brown leather NATO;

















René


----------



## tcat_14

oldyottie said:


> Hi All. Just stumbled across this forum. Here's my 1968 Speedy that I got (new) for my 21st Birthday back in the day....lucky me
> View attachment 14394773


Wow, lucky you. Awesome watch!


----------



## tcat_14

oldyottie said:


> Hi All. Just stumbled across this forum. Here's my 1968 Speedy that I got (new) for my 21st Birthday back in the day....lucky me
> View attachment 14394773


Wow, lucky you. Awesome watch!


----------



## basso4735

Titan II said:


> Made another change. Replica NASA velcro strap to brown leather NATO;
> 
> View attachment 14398889
> 
> 
> View attachment 14398893
> 
> 
> René


Link for the leather nato?


----------



## j1n

Ichiran said:


> Tuesday!


what a beauty. one day im gonna own this watch and put it on a snoopy strap.


----------



## Titan II

basso4735 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made another change. Replica NASA velcro strap to brown leather NATO;
> 
> View attachment 14398889
> 
> 
> View attachment 14398893
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Link for the leather nato?
Click to expand...

PM sent.

René


----------



## jamesezra

Happy Speedytuesday!


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

happy tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

for speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday again...


----------



## wwarren

Speedy Wednesday Moon Shot...


----------



## basso4735

Hesalite is the best.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Neuromancer

Cheers!


----------



## lucassith

Picked up mine yesterday!! I'm in love with the watch, awesome piece and great quality!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## duc

lucassith said:


> Picked up mine yesterday!! I'm in love with the watch, awesome piece and great quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double awesome! Who's the interloper?


----------



## lucassith

duc said:


> Double awesome! Who's the interloper?


Dad, we bought two yesterday..... we both like a lot the watch and wanted the same watch, awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog

Not new to the Club, but here's my latest: a Pulsemeter CK I got from my beloved wife.









We went to the OB in Madrid a couple of months ago because I was somewhat interested in a FOIS. While there I could try the Sedna FOIS and this CK2998 too.

My wife kinda steered my attention to the CK, as a more interesting watch... So now it's my Bday gift from her !

The "other" Speedies in the family are: An Apollo 11 30th "Hello Houston", an Apollo 15 35th Steel and Rosé Gold (another gift from my wife), and a Skywalker X-33.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Blackdog said:


> Not new to the Club, but here's my latest: a Pulsemeter CK I got from my beloved wife.
> 
> View attachment 14420383
> 
> 
> We went to the OB in Madrid a couple of months ago because I was somewhat interested in a FOIS. While there I could try the Sedna FOIS and this CK2998 too.
> 
> My wife kinda steered my attention to the CK, as a more interesting watch... So now it's my Bday gift from her !
> 
> The "other" Speedies in the family are: An Apollo 11 30th "Hello Houston", an Apollo 15 35th Steel and Rosé Gold (another gift from my wife), and a Skywalker X-33.


Thats a pretty good gift congrats 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This is what happens when I'm supposed to be doing work around the house;









What can I say? I'm easily distracted

René


----------



## Tongdaeng

1972 Mark II


----------



## wis_dad

Speedy on rubber during the heat here in the UK


----------



## projekt-h

wis_dad said:


> Speedy on rubber during the heat here in the UK


I really like mine on the Barton silicone. Seriously comfortable to wear and doesn't flop around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

pojekt-h said:


> I really like mine on the Barton silicone. Seriously comfortable to wear and doesn't flop around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh definitely. I'm already planning a few more purchases from them.


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## GMTtwotone

Here we go









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SMH

Speedy FOIS


----------



## Fantasio

Speedy tuesday in Bienne.























































Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## jkpa

I gotta wear it more. Took it to four countries in Europe last month but still baying it.


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## sculder

In love with Speedy on bond nato...


----------



## Artek

Fantasio said:


> Speedy tuesday in Bienne.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Super cool. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys

Speedies on watch gecko straps


----------



## issey.miyake

This Speedy really spoils me


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## AndrewG123

Newest member in the personal collection, it's amazing!


----------



## ufkynl22

In yellow.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stockae92

Too early, lume wasn't ready, but the EL is.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday!!! 😀


----------



## issey.miyake

Was Tuesday yesterday but here is my Speedy!


----------



## ufkynl22

In black.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stockae92

X-33 with Happy Meal toy


----------



## capt-dim

good afternoon ...


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Caseback shot









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Trying this combination today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

In steel.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## capt-dim

hello watchfam ...


----------



## gaurdianarc




----------



## batman1345

capt-dim said:


> hello watchfam ...
> 
> View attachment 14449883


Absolute, it is amazing photo... good for you my friend!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

capt-dim said:


> hello watchfam ...
> 
> View attachment 14449883


Great photo indeed!

It looks like you're headed to the "dim" side of the moon.

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

First time on a nato and I think I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_7370.jpg


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

ILiveOnWacker said:


> First time on a nato and I think I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the nato


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

phaphaphooey said:


> Love the nato


Thanks! I'm really liking it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozartjune

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks! I'm really liking it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is it from?


----------



## SZenithLee




----------



## cdmav

Loving the NATO shots! Any brand recommendations? I always have difficulty separating my speedy from its 1171 (perfect bracelet IMO), but I often think about rocking it with a NATO


----------



## Travelller

_Yesss! It's (a) #SpeedyTuesday _


----------



## AndrewG123

Upgraded to an Omega nato...good stuff


----------



## Henrik A

In love










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Pro on HIRSCH Medici;









Modified for use with oem OMEGA deployant.









René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

back at you with another FOiS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

New strap!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Zenmaster87

Excited to finally join the club, after maybe a decade of dreaming!

Now I just need some Kizzi NASA straps to become available 🙂


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaetano.ricci

the best chrono...









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## edchys




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jamesezra

.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## texans93




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## do335

It's been a long time coming, but now official!


----------



## NYDan

On a Grand Seiko rubber. Sacrilege, I know, but it wears beautifully.


----------



## Takvorian

Apollo XI Moonshine


----------



## Ichiran

Takvorian said:


> View attachment 14487939
> 
> 
> Apollo XI Moonshine


Congratulations! Great to see one of these on the thread, please post some close-ups if you can!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Takvorian

Ichiran said:


> Congratulations! Great to see one of these on the thread, please post some close-ups if you can!


My pleasure


----------



## rtdavid1613

Here's a picture of the lume on my GSOTM!


----------



## Ichiran

Takvorian said:


> My pleasure


"Or massif" indeed!








Fascinating to see the coaxial movement in a Speedy Pro - congratulations again!


----------



## nuvolablue01

On brown alligator curved end strap. 









Next to my JLC MCGT on tan ostrich.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy is on Horween chestnut Dublin Horween today. I really like this combo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Takvorian said:


> View attachment 14488327
> View attachment 14488333
> View attachment 14488335
> 
> 
> My pleasure


I'm hoping to see the 3861 in a regular speedy soon!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

My precious!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo2020

My first official submission into the club:


----------



## Titan II

Mojo2020 said:


> My first official submission into the club:
> 
> View attachment 14494795


Welcome to the family!! It's good to have you.

That's a good looking moonphase. I'm looking forward to seeing many more pictures in the future.

Enjoy your new watch!

René


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mojo2020

Titan II said:


> Welcome to the family!! It's good to have you.
> 
> That's a good looking moonphase. I'm looking forward to seeing many more pictures in the future.
> 
> Enjoy your new watch!
> 
> René


 Thank you, René, for the kind words.


----------



## Genco

Crown and Buckle Chevron and Perlon are my favorite straps. This new color scheme (royal blue and tan) absolutely pops!


----------



## jamesezra

.


----------



## ChronoB

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Mirosuaw

Tuesday afternoon in Poland


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## basso4735

Almost forgot it was Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## jkpa

The one


----------



## Travelller

_...such an awesome speedmaster!_


----------



## Rotaz

Here's mine I just got yesterday loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## edchys




----------



## oso2276

MKII









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Kind of digging this look with a Barton Elite Silicon strap, even if more of a dive strap. Very, very comfortable, and pairs well with the indices.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Franken time for me. Greeting 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Travelller said:


> _...such an awesome speedmaster!_


The best! I would love to own one but have not been able to make it happen.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Odd angle. Space between strap and wrist looks way wider than in person. Something to do with the sapphire case back, the shape of my wrist and the strap itself. Still lovely.


----------



## Greenstar

Titan II said:


> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 14498687
> 
> 
> René


Love the look of that strap. Do you mind sharing any info on it?


----------



## Titan II

Greenstar said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 14498687
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of that strap. Do you mind sharing any info on it?
Click to expand...

Hi,

That strap was made for me by Jan at Atelier De Griff. He called it the Chesterfield Teal with black stitch.

You can check his website, but I don't think he's making this one anymore.

I hope this helps. Good luck!!

René


----------



## nobbylon

Here's mine on an 1171/633 combo. This new rattly old type strap suits this watch so much better than the new bracelet.


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## ck2k01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this combo!! Nicely done.

René


----------



## Greenstar

Titan II said:


> Hi,
> 
> That strap was made for me by Jan at Atelier De Griff. He called it the Chesterfield Teal with black stitch.
> 
> You can check his website, but I don't think he's making this one anymore.
> 
> I hope this helps. Good luck!!
> 
> René


Thanks for the quick reply! I wasn't able to find it on the site but I will send them an email tomorrow. Great looking strap for a Speedmaster.


----------



## ck2k01

Titan II said:


> I love this combo!! Nicely done.
> 
> René


Thanks!

Martu straps. I love 'em.

Good looking. Very thin, soft, and supple (although they're not the most durable leather straps in the world for these reasons). And reasonably priced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

lo_scrivano said:


> Odd angle. Space between strap and wrist looks way wider than in person. Something to do with the sapphire case back, the shape of my wrist and the strap itself. Still lovely.


I always love the look of the croco leather strap on the Speedy! Well done!


----------



## carlhaluss

Mojo2020 said:


> My first official submission into the club:
> 
> View attachment 14494795


Welcome! That is my one of my favorite Speedy models, but also my very favorite moonphase watch. Omega got it perfect on this one! Great first pic as well, look forward to more.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Rotaz said:


> Here's mine I just got yesterday loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you! Glad to see it on your wrist. And that burgundy strap looks perfect on it as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

This is my third Speedmaster and my favorite. My previous two were the Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro 42mm. I wanted a Hesalite Crystal and stainless steel bracelet so much at the time, I had passed on the FOIS. I could never get that model to fit properly, so I gave up. But I still admire and look at them all the time. Years later, my tastes changed, and I am more of a leather strap guy now, so the FOIS definitely fits. Over the past few days since I got it, I am rethinking my entire collection. I wonder how long it will be my favorite watch!?

I really love the Barenia calf leather strap, and intend to just wear it until a great patina develops. Maybe then I can consider some other straps, or maybe even a bracelet.

Some pics I took over the past few days:

















I hope you all have a great rest of the week!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Rotaz

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations to you! Glad to see it on your wrist. And that burgundy strap looks perfect on it as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! Something winding the watch everyday is kinda nice to interact with the mechanical watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

carlhaluss said:


> This is my third Speedmaster and my favorite. My previous two were the Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro 42mm. I wanted a Hesalite Crystal and stainless steel bracelet so much at the time, I had passed on the FOIS. I could never get that model to fit properly, so I gave up. But I still admire and look at them all the time. Years later, my tastes changed, and I am more of a leather strap guy now, so the FOIS definitely fits. Over the past few days since I got it, I am rethinking my entire collection. I wonder how long it will be my favorite watch!?
> 
> I really love the Barenia calf leather strap, and intend to just wear it until a great patina develops. Maybe then I can consider some other straps, or maybe even a bracelet.
> 
> Some pics I took over the past few days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great rest of the week!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The FIOS was on my list and almost got one, but I wanted to get the pro moon watch as my first Speedmaster. Maybe I'll start collecting the Speedmaster lines. I would like to maybe get the Ultraman in the future and maybe other collectibles models. Right now I'm enjoying this piece. So many strap go well with this watch. I have 2 incoming. I'll
Post once they arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Just picked up this triple date with full kit. Box and papers.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo2020

carlhaluss said:


> Welcome! That is my one of my favorite Speedy models, but also my very favorite moonphase watch. Omega got it perfect on this one! Great first pic as well, look forward to more.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


 Thank you for the welcome. I guess I'm a sucker for moonphase.


----------



## Mojo2020

carlhaluss said:


> This is my third Speedmaster and my favorite. My previous two were the Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro 42mm. I wanted a Hesalite Crystal and stainless steel bracelet so much at the time, I had passed on the FOIS. I could never get that model to fit properly, so I gave up. But I still admire and look at them all the time. Years later, my tastes changed, and I am more of a leather strap guy now, so the FOIS definitely fits. Over the past few days since I got it, I am rethinking my entire collection. I wonder how long it will be my favorite watch!?
> 
> I really love the Barenia calf leather strap, and intend to just wear it until a great patina develops. Maybe then I can consider some other straps, or maybe even a bracelet.
> 
> Some pics I took over the past few days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great rest of the week!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


When you have an awesome looking watch, whatever the watch "wears", it'd look good.


----------



## carlhaluss

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bracelet looks amazing on the Speedy!:-!


----------



## traczu




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Got my new custom MN Strap trying to decide which strap I like better on my Speedmaster thoughts?!



















Or classic burgundy racing strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Rotaz said:


> Got my new custom MN Strap trying to decide which strap I like better on my Speedmaster thoughts?!
> 
> Or classic burgundy racing strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I vote for the MN! Looks awesome.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Another vote for the MN.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## iuprof

Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

It's been a long road... but I just joined the club. FOIS on a two piece nato strap checking in.


----------



## bmil128

Just back from service in Seattle. 11 yrs old but good as new again.


----------



## bmil128

Duplicate post


----------



## Audy

Happy October 1!


----------



## duc

You folks spot this new launching?

https://forstnerbands.com/

Pretty nice look with new tech. I'm in and so is my son (he just doesn't know).

Edit - I'm not affiliated. This is just a tip.


----------



## thewodg

duc said:


> You folks spot this new launching?
> 
> https://forstnerbands.com/
> 
> Pretty nice look with new tech. I'm in and so is my son (he just doesn't know).
> 
> Edit - I'm not affiliated. This is just a tip.


Thanks for the tip. I'm very interested, though I have read on another forum that the adjustable width on the vintage bracelets could damage the inside of the lugs on the watch. If true, hopefully that's something they improved in this modern version.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## ck2k01

thewodg said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm very interested, though I have read on another forum that the adjustable width on the vintage bracelets could damage the inside of the lugs on the watch. If true, hopefully that's something they improved in this modern version.


I definitely f-ed up the inside of the case between the lugs (scratch) trying an aftermarket bracelet on my Speedy Reduced, which was a bummer.

I mostly fixed it with Cape Cod, which also made me more comfortable saying "screw it" and brushing out OEM clasp scratches myself (one of the reasons besides my small wrist that I'm happy I opted for a relatively cheap Speedy variant).

I think I'm a little wearier re: aftermarket bracelets on expensive watches now as a result. So concurring re: perhaps waiting for some forum-user reviews to come in before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xalsx

Speedy pro hesalite. Ostrich strap from cheapestnatostraps.com and the shifter on my M3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

145.022


----------



## thewodg

ck2k01 said:


> I definitely f-ed up the inside of the case between the lugs (scratch) trying an aftermarket bracelet on my Speedy Reduced, which was a bummer.
> 
> I mostly fixed it with Cape Cod, which also made me more comfortable saying "screw it" and brushing out OEM clasp scratches myself (one of the reasons besides my small wrist that I'm happy I opted for a relatively cheap Speedy variant).
> 
> I think I'm a little wearier re: aftermarket bracelets on expensive watches now as a result. So concurring re: perhaps waiting for some forum-user reviews to come in before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Helpful to hear about your experience!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## lo_scrivano

3592


----------



## Silvek

Loving the watch so far... and switching straps is half the fun! Happy Friday folks...


----------



## issey.miyake

Has been a while since I wore this


----------



## anrex

A little Velcro strap (...inspired Ultraman red strip?) having a Sandwich.


----------



## Stretch44

I just joined the club!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

rocking the FOIS today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Loving my MN Strap super comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Black leather rallye for fall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Happy October!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Enjoying the weekend...
Hesalite speedy pro on Omega strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

More than 9 months straight on the 1171, finally felt the desire to have it back on a leather strap.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## cantinker

3 minutes after picking it up from the post office.


----------



## Mrv85

Please delete, Used to show wrong picture


----------



## Mrv85

Duplicate, please remove


----------



## Mrv85




----------



## Stretch44

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

cantinker said:


> 3 minutes after picking it up from the post office.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14530337[/ATTACH]


Coincidentally I just chatted with a guy at the post office who asked to borrow some tape about his Speedy.

I spotted a modern one on his wrist. I told him I'm always happy to lend tape to someone with good taste in watches. He said "Ya, do you have a Speedmaster?" I explained that my wrist can only handle my Automatic Reduced, and not quite the 42mm. He then said, "ya man, this thing is timeless," to which I replied, "if you're gonna rock a chronograph, might as well do it right and let it be a Speedy."

Didn't get the chance to also give him props for his Iron Maiden t-shirt.

#  bros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Trying out a bracelet on the FOIS. I'm still waiting for the thinner diameter spring bars I ordered to arrive, so I just lined it up to see what it would look like.

Fingers crossed that it fits as well with the spring bars... wish me luck!


----------



## Silvek

Meanwhile, I'm rocking a Barton canvas strap for now. Very comfortable on the wrist.

Hanging out with another re-issue. b-)


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jdnoss

Joined the club this weekend with a wonderful birthday gift from the Mrs to be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

BOR today









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PuYang

andrewlogan1987 said:


> BOR today


Nice! I am also rocking the rice 

Although, I am not... overly satisfied with the quality of the clasp/endlinks....


----------



## Neuromancer

That crystal...


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## justForFun

Speedmaster reduces on omega leather nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## jhwarthog

Man this thread makes me miss my '83 145.022!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

jhwarthog said:


> Man this thread makes me miss my '83 145.022!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Makes me miss my 3572.50 as well, though I only had it a very short while...









Unfortunately a complete nightmare so had to return it to the dealer in US with the help of Chrono24.

He immediately acknowledged the problems I found with the watch (including chronograph broken & unserviceable by Omega, serial number drilled off internally) all confirmed by my local Omega Boutique service dept., & apologised for missing them. He refunded my purchase price & initial shipping costs when he received the returned watch.

Lessons learned, & I eventually got a nice 2005 Railmaster from elsewhere instead - which I love - so not a total disaster in the end...
'


----------



## tenge




----------



## lo_scrivano

Watching the Blue Angels in San Francisco!


----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## COUPET

On a Rios alligator strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

I was watching 007 Tomorrow never dies...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy


----------



## lo_scrivano

Just came back from the Tourbillon boutique where they put my Trilogy on the bracelet. Thought I would be more excited. Will stick with it for a bit but I think I love Speedys on leather too much!


----------



## Zenmaster87

Timing the chili cook!


----------



## Manstrom

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Fantasio

Speedy Tuesday with new single layer Supreme nato from Crown & Buckle.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ck2k01

blowfish89 said:


> [/IMG]https://i.imgur.com/o3LZuQC.jpg[/IMG]


Awesome shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

ck2k01 said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the original hi-res image is not appearing when I view this on Tapatalk, so here it is again, with another one 
Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## evilpenguin

Wow Tapatalk really butchers the resolution...


----------



## carlhaluss

OMEGA FOIS


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Drudge




----------



## ck2k01

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, the original hi-res image is not appearing when I view this on Tapatalk, so here it is again, with another one
> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191015/cfb07e9c3b7bda2472fc3dc549316be3.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191015/290bce402a75f61b113f730f6c9f8908.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191015/4d9c5c9fc0644a6e713290ba48608b68.jpg[/IMG]


Indeed. Happy Speedy Tuesday.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

I'm a bad Speedy owner. I go weeks between wears but I'm determined to wear it move. Just babying it to keep it nice for as long as possible. It's special.

From this morning:


----------



## Stretch44

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Change to the Speedy and hit it on the sink as I was cleaning my dishes - now wondering whether I should Polywatch or not


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

Mine on a custom degriff racing leather.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Silvek

Pairs well with grey...


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing Co-ax Master Chronometer


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Change to the Speedy and hit it on the sink as I was cleaning my dishes - now wondering whether I should Polywatch or not


I remember a few years ago, and I think it was on this forum, there was a thread where we posted photos of the scratches on our hesalite crystals. I was wearing mine to work at the time, with my hands in and out of machinery all the time, and mine accumulated an amazing number of scratches. I rather got to like them, and held out for the longest time before I polished the crystal. Seemed the more scratches I got, the more I liked it!:-!


----------



## stockae92

X-33


----------



## justForFun

Cheers from the Azores ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

I've always wanted to try out a sailcloth strap as an alternative to canvas or leather, and was pleasantly surprised to find that Barton stocked 19mm sizes... so I picked up a slate gray strap with quick release for the FOIS.


----------



## Silvek

Thought folks might enjoy these "Apollo series" hook straps for their speedys. Would pick a couple up if they offered a 19mm size...









https://nickmankeydesigns.com/apollo-series-hook-straps

No affiliation, etc.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Silvek said:


> I've always wanted to try out a sailcloth strap as an alternative to canvas or leather, and was pleasantly surprised to find that Barton stocked 19mm sizes... so I picked up a slate gray strap with quick release for the FOIS.
> 
> View attachment 14561843


Looks great!


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## blowfish89

Omega Speedmaster Automatic Chronometer 100m


----------



## jfwund

Just got a like-new Sapphire Sandwich and had to try out a few different straps...










Crown & Buckle Chevron










Crown & Buckle Chevron










C&B single pass supreme NATO










Liking it so far!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Omega Speedmaster Professional perfectly matched with our new *WB original Cordura® strap* in grey and black


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Monday? Defiantly feeling the grey skies today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


> I remember a few years ago, and I think it was on this forum, there was a thread where we posted photos of the scratches on our hesalite crystals. I was wearing mine to work at the time, with my hands in and out of machinery all the time, and mine accumulated an amazing number of scratches. I rather got to like them, and held out for the longest time before I polished the crystal. Seemed the more scratches I got, the more I liked it!:-!


I've decided to leave it the way it is as scratches will be inevitable. Now that it had happened I'm wearing it more often

Quick snap before setting the time for Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Off to New York for work!


----------



## daveolson5

Do these qualify??


----------



## carlhaluss

Silvek said:


> I've always wanted to try out a sailcloth strap as an alternative to canvas or leather, and was pleasantly surprised to find that Barton stocked 19mm sizes... so I picked up a slate gray strap with quick release for the FOIS.
> 
> View attachment 14561843


Looks great! Must take a look at their website. Great to find 19mm.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Silvek

carlhaluss said:


> Looks great! Must take a look at their website. Great to find 19mm.


Have a look on Amazon... they are offering 20% off these straps right now. |>


----------



## jkpa

Dynamic Duo 

Can I wear both tomorrow?


----------



## ck2k01

jkpa said:


> Dynamic Duo
> 
> Can I wear both tomorrow?




That Casio = my first foray into the "I want a Speedy someday" maybe 6 or so years ago. I never really gelled with it but it started me on my Speedy path.










Then I had a vintage Seiko Speedy homage for a while. It was a cool watch and my first foray into Japan auction purchasing using Buyee.










I serendipitously bought my Speedy Reduced from a Japanese auction maybe three weeks before the moon landing anniversary without knowing said anniversary was coming up. So it was cool to be able to wear a Speedy on that day:










I happened to be sporting my Speedy Reduced today too:










Will I ever step up to the moon watch? I doubt it, but only time will tell . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape

probably going to join the clube with a speedmaster reduced. does it count?


----------



## lo_scrivano

Of course it counts!



Fjellape said:


> probably going to join the clube with a speedmaster reduced. does it count?


----------



## Stretch44

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

My first Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## stockae92

The Speedmaster that goes tick-tick-tick-tick .. haha


----------



## Ichiran

ST = Speedy Tuesday or Stuck in Traffic?


----------



## Titan II

jfwund said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday!


Congrats!! Looks great on that NATO. Do you mind sharing which NATO that is?

René


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Silvek

Ichiran said:


> ST = Speedy Tuesday or Stuck in Traffic?


Very classy on that strap... nice!


----------



## jfwund

Titan II said:


> Congrats!! Looks great on that NATO. Do you mind sharing which NATO that is?
> 
> René


Thanks!

It's actually a Crown and Buckle Chevron strap - very comfortable. Cheers!


----------



## Titan II

jfwund said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Looks great on that NATO. Do you mind sharing which NATO that is?
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It's actually a Crown and Buckle Chevron strap - very comfortable. Cheers!
Click to expand...

Ah, of course!!

I saw the "Bond stripes" and automatically thought NATO.

Thanks for the info. I've never tried a Chevron. Might have to look into that.

René


----------



## chili1619




----------



## Kgriffin18




----------



## Cheverian

Today I finally joined the club.


----------



## Titan II

Cheverian said:


> Today I finally joined the club.
> 
> View attachment 14571207


Awesome!! Congratulations!! That looks really sharp. Welcome to the club.

René


----------



## daveolson5

do these get me in the club


----------



## jason10mm

Just joined the club! Got it on the nato until I can size the bracelet and get an adjustible clasp.


----------



## raze

Moon landing


----------



## irish0625

surf4hours said:


>


What's the reference # on this watch? Just absolutely love the white 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape

Guys, I've detected some rust on the speedy reduced in outer ring between the dial and the bezel. anyone experienced the same issue?


----------



## surf4hours

irish0625 said:


> What's the reference # on this watch? Just absolutely love the white


The original reference would be 3570.31.00, better known as the "Mitsukoshi Speedmaster". However, there are only 300 of those and it will set you back $20k+. The rest of us were able to get ahold of "spare" dials and hands from Omega and "mod" a regular Speedmaster, which is what the majority of these that you see posted will be. The Apollo 11 35th anniversary LE is also similar appearing panda with the additional of some red text.


----------



## took

My favorite Omega 3520.50 (MK40 Triple Date). I am looking for the bracelet reference number to purchase a bracelet for it.









Time is a gift...


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## malern

New strap from Hodinkee


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Batchelor22

Back on my wrist after a brief hiatus, light and comfortable.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## pop4

Up early on a Tuesday:


----------



## malern

Headed to Nashville for a job interview. Loving my new gray suede strap from Hodinkee with Omega tang buckle.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

malern said:


> Headed to Nashville for a job interview. Loving my new gray suede strap from Hodinkee with Omega tang buckle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Is that strap pretty soft?


----------



## malern

ChrisWMT said:


> Looks great! Is that strap pretty soft?


It's super soft! I highly recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Looks great! How was the interview?



malern said:


> Headed to Nashville for a job interview. Loving my new gray suede strap from Hodinkee with Omega tang buckle.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## malern

Fantasio said:


> Looks great! How was the interview?
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Interviews are actually tomorrow. Spending today looking at some potential rental properties; in case I get offered the position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fantasio

May the Speedy bring good luck for tomorrow!



malern said:


> Interviews are actually tomorrow.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## lo_scrivano

malern said:


> Interviews are actually tomorrow. Spending today looking at some potential rental properties; in case I get offered the position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## projekt-h

Really missing mine lately. Sold mid-September to pay some things off a bit quicker, and now that that’s done, I’ve been getting the itch for a nicer watch. 

Amusingly, I’ve been looking obsessively for something to scratch that itch and I’ve determined that the Speedmaster (in many variants) is pretty much the only thing I feel like will feed my enthusiasm and be something I’ll be happy enough to justify spending my money on. 

Soon, hopefully soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619




----------



## shms59

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Ultraman on Uncle Seiko BOR and MK II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge




----------



## Adao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby back up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Had bought it from a forum member last month. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!

Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!
> 
> Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


That's a beauty!! Congrats!!

Since you're asking, I'd put it on a vintage brown leather (or even suede) strap, with a stitch to match the tritium lume, and a 16mm vintage style OMEGA tang buckle.

Keep us posted with what you decide to go with.

Congrats again. It looks fantastic.

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Titan II said:


> That's a beauty!! Congrats!!
> 
> Since you're asking, I'd put it on a vintage brown leather (or even suede) strap, with a stitch to match the tritium lume, and a 16mm vintage style OMEGA tang buckle.
> 
> Keep us posted with what you decide to go with.
> 
> Congrats again. It looks fantastic.
> 
> René


Thanks René. This is the one I got off Dan. Finally decided to give it a service. I was thinking dark brown/tobacco.


----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty!! Congrats!!
> 
> Since you're asking, I'd put it on a vintage brown leather (or even suede) strap, with a stitch to match the tritium lume, and a 16mm vintage style OMEGA tang buckle.
> 
> Keep us posted with what you decide to go with.
> 
> Congrats again. It looks fantastic.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks René. This is the one I got off Dan. Finally decided to give it a service. I was thinking dark brown/tobacco.
Click to expand...

As I'm sure you're aware, the Speedmaster looks great with pretty much any strap. So yeah, dark brown/tobacco would look great.

Oh mon gars directed me to this strap and website;

https://www.twostitchstraps.com/col...wo-stitch-vintage-buffalo-leather-watch-strap

I think this is also a good option.

René


----------



## 8100 RPM

lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby back up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Had bought it from a forum member last month. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!
> 
> Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


Personally, I would go with black on a buckle but that's just my $0.02.

How was Geneva Watch Repair? So far I've only had them size a bracelet for me but they seemed friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## lo_scrivano

8100 RPM said:


> Personally, I would go with black on a buckle but that's just my $0.02.
> 
> How was Geneva Watch Repair? So far I've only had them size a bracelet for me but they seemed friendly and knowledgeable.


Ask me in 6 months. Just kidding. The watch is running great, did a mild case refinish, did not touch anything I told them not to, fair price, 18 month warranty. So I would say overall thumbs up!


----------



## solesman

She's looking fantastic Arjun. They did a great job. Enjoy it in great health my friend 



lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby back up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Had bought it from a forum member last month. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!
> 
> Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


----------



## took

MK40









Time is a gift...


----------



## duc

lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby back up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Had bought it from a forum member last month. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!
> 
> Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


A beauty like this deserves two bands. Vintage brown with a buckle and stitching to match patina as someone else described. She also deserves a black alligator strap with a deployant clasp (single fold) for dressier occasions.


----------



## neilziesing

Omega Speedmaster FOIS - Lume shot.


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## connecticutwatches

Hey all! 

I'll be joining the club VERY soon. But I'm faced with a tough decision I could use some insight on. 

Do I go for a 3570 from my birth year, or a tritium dial from the 1980's?


----------



## connecticutwatches

Hey all! 

I'll be joining the club VERY soon. But I'm faced with a tough decision I could use some insight on. 

Do I go for a 3570 from my birth year, or a tritium dial from the 1980's?


----------



## Ken123

connecticutwatches said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'll be joining the club VERY soon. But I'm faced with a tough decision I could use some insight on.
> 
> Do I go for a 3570 from my birth year, or a tritium dial from the 1980's?


As you probably know, 3570s of 1997 and earlier (or 98 or 99 depending on source) had tritium dials. 3590s too. I don't know your birth year, but you don't have to go back to 80s for tritium.

I have a 1997 tritium dial 3572.50 and absolutely love it.














20-year-old tritium no longer self-glows of course (2nd photo using UV lamp), but the yellowish patina gives the face depth and vintage feel, IMO.


----------



## Ken123

sorry double post.


----------



## Ken123

lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited! Just picked this baby back up after a full service from Geneva Watch Repair. Had bought it from a forum member last month. Running flawlessly! Shoe shopping for it tonight. And then good to go!
> 
> Q if you are reading this: Black or Brown strap? Deployant or Buckle?


Beautiful tritium watch! I think brown leather straps enhance the sandy-yellow tritium patina best! (see my above post.)

And another thumbs up for Geneva in SF. I took my 1940s Benrus Sky Chief to them when the crown fell out this summer. The young man there fixed it on the spot and refused to accept any payment from me!! A first class operation and I will be taking my Speedy there when service is needed.

--Ken.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Ken123 said:


> Beautiful tritium watch! I think brown leather straps enhance the sandy-yellow tritium patina best! (see my above post.)
> 
> And another thumbs up for Geneva in SF. I took my 1940s Benrus Sky Chief to them when the crown fell out this summer. The young man there fixed it on the spot and refused to accept any payment from me!! A first class operation and I will be taking my Speedy there when service is needed.
> 
> --Ken.


Love your strap. Share where it's from! I might get both - one brown and one black.


----------



## Ken123

lo_scrivano said:


> Love your strap. Share where it's from! I might get both - one brown and one black.


My two photos are actually two different straps.

The upper photo is this: https://www.colareb.it/en/product/firenze-collection/

The second one is this: https://www.bandrbands.com/search.aspx?find=cv004

The Colareb is thicker and more distressed looking (it also gets marked up easier.) The BandR one has been my daily wearer for 3 months now.

--Ken.


----------



## Ken123

..


----------



## raze

Speedytuesday


----------



## jamesezra

#speedytuesday


----------



## Travelller

_Got me SpeedyTuesday on for #speedytuesday_ b-)


----------



## Mirosuaw

TUE


----------



## ck2k01

Happy ST. Decided to match mine to my steering wheel in honor of the day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Stretch44

Speedy Tuesday close up.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Ultraman on BOR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Travelller said:


> _Got me SpeedyTuesday on for #speedytuesday_ b-)


The beauty of that thing has me speechless. Congrats! Wear it in top health.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy Speedy Tuesday. Since my last post-service post I did a small Polywatch job this morning and threw on the 19mm Speedy Trilogy strap as a stop gap till my new strap(s) arrive. The only people who can spot the 1 mm gap are folks who spend all their time on this forum 



















And one of the classy rear...


----------



## Mirosuaw

One day after tuesday


----------



## tdg2064

Switched it up and went racing!









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## MDT IT

Speedy '99 and Clubman Cooper D


----------



## bsubtown

Here is mine.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## j1n

Black & White


----------



## VicLeChic

Have a great Speedy Tuesday



















Racing 44


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

Joining the club with this new to me FOIS on speedy Tuesday









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy for work! Even using the chronograph for a practical function so I keep track of how long I've parked on street so I don't get booked!


----------



## Travelller

_Why yes, it's HalfWatchSpeedyTuesday! :-d_


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## lo_scrivano

Travelller said:


> _Why yes, it's HalfWatchSpeedyTuesday! :-d_


That's a good idea. I only have $5k. I should buy half a Speedy Tuesday while I save up for the other half!


----------



## Ner08Watch

Fatal business trip to Japan has seen my Omega collection double ... those two speedy's to the left !!


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## skyleth

Still on the honeymoon with this one.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## sickondivers

Oops wrong thread 😉


----------



## TexasTee

*This just in........IN-CRED-IBLE PIECE!
















*


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

My Speedmaster on canvas.


----------



## Lindsey74




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Pro vs Speedy 60th Trilogy


----------



## lo_scrivano

issey.miyake said:


> Speedy Pro vs Speedy 60th Trilogy


Stop showing off!!!


----------



## Silvek

Decided it was time for a change, so started the hunt for a new strap option for the FOIS.

I was itching for a splash of color, and have also been searching for a good rubber deployment style strap. That said, I wanted to make sure I liked the look on speedys with straight lugs so decided on an "easier on the budget" option first by sourcing the parts myself.

It's different, but I'm liking the look so far and it's very comfortable on the wrist... will see how I feel about it in a few days.


----------



## Takvorian

lo_scrivano said:


> Stop showing off!!!


Me too...


----------



## Dante231

Silvek said:


> Decided it was time for a change, so started the hunt for a new strap option for the FOIS.
> 
> I was itching for a splash of color, and have also been searching for a good rubber deployment style strap. That said, I wanted to make sure I liked the look on speedys with straight lugs so decided on an "easier on the budget" option first by sourcing the parts myself.
> 
> It's different, but I'm liking to look so far and it's very comfortable on the wrist... will see how I feel about it in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 14633393


Give us some details on your creativity! What components you got there?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Oops!!! I did it again... Now to hide the watch, cfo going to get angry...


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## nobbylon

Got mine back on the original bracelet today with the 6 position adjustable clasp. It makes such a difference to getting the correct fit.


----------



## weklund

My Trusty SMP


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stretch44

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## NTJW

#speedytuesday









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

3570.50 with tritium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wooden_spoon said:


> 3570.50 with tritium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your watch is stunning!! Are you the original owner? Do you know what year it was produced?

The faux patina is a little much though.?

Thanks for sharing!

René


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Titan II said:


> Your watch is stunning!! Are you the original owner? Do you know what year it was produced?
> 
> The faux patina is a little much though.?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> René


Thanks!!

It's from 1997, the last year Omega used tritium dials. For some reason these mid-90s speedies develop this amazing tan color on the lume plots.

I actually just picked it up a few weeks ago. Very enamored with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wooden_spoon said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your watch is stunning!! Are you the original owner? Do you know what year it was produced?
> 
> The faux patina is a little much though.?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> It's from 1997, the last year Omega used tritium dials. For some reason these mid-90s speedies develop this amazing tan color on the lume plots.
> 
> I actually just picked it up a few weeks ago. Very enamored with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well...Congratulations!! I hope you continue to enjoy it.

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Wooden_spoon said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It's from 1997, the last year Omega used tritium dials. For some reason these mid-90s speedies develop this amazing tan color on the lume plots.
> 
> I actually just picked it up a few weeks ago. Very enamored with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is gorgeous. I just picked up a 1996 3592 and it doesn't look as evenly patina-Ed. Your is a true keeper.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## took

I'm the odd ball with the "Ole Triple Date" 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Cheverian

How come you guys didn’t tell me how much I would enjoy my first manual wind watch? There’s something so Zen about winding my Speedy every morning.


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Cheverian said:


> How come you guys didn't tell me how much I would enjoy my first manual wind watch? There's something so Zen about winding my Speedy every morning.


Keeps my old fingers nimble.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy goes with any attire


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Wooden_spoon said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191122/5a2b65a0cecaa67d3032600cead2a017.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth




----------



## Ross13




----------



## edchys

On uncle seiko topic strap5


----------



## Pez83

I thought I'd spoil myself with a pre Christmas present and bought myself my first Omega. The 3211.30. Such a simple looking watch and feels great on my smallish wrist.


----------



## ar7iste

Loving that dial! It’s so clean and legible, this will always be a legendary watch.


----------



## merl

And another astronaut









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anch

ST1 on a Spectre NATO


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Ultraman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P




----------



## jhauke

Latest addition to the collection! Still getting used to the smaller diameter.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

Fresh Horween Chromexcel for my FOIS


----------



## Lou P




----------



## Ichiran

Lou P said:


> View attachment 14668693


EPIC


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## anch

Lou P said:


> View attachment 14668693


WOW!


----------



## Lou P

My 105.012-65


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Lou P said:


> My 105.012-65
> View attachment 14669647


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee




----------



## Lou P

ST1


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Lou P

Black Moonphase


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## skyleth




----------



## gmads




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

My Speedmaster Racing.




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Iowa_Watchman said:


> My Speedmaster Racing.
> View attachment 14682549
> View attachment 14682553
> View attachment 14682557
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Henrik A

Speedmaster all day










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## Smith.bryce77

My Broad Arrow in steel and rose gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## lo_scrivano

My 3510.50 has left home to be with another WUSer. The 3592.50 will get some new straps and be well worn over the coming months/years.










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## larkja

lo_scrivano said:


> My 3510.50 has left home to be with another WUSer. The 3592.50 will get some new straps and be well worn over the coming months/years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I'm the new owner  Looking forward to having it in the collection for a long time. Thanks


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Rotaz

Speedmaster is the most versatile watch loos good on any strap. My only gripe is that kinda wish I bought the sapphire sandwich since the hesalite gets scratched sooooooo easily. I guess I can polish it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

Absolutely love my hesalite sandwich and the fact that it doesn't get smudged as easily as sapphire crystals.


----------



## Black5

It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :

Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire 
Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
Flight certified for space - Not this one.
Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
[At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
Never been on the moon.
Not limited, or special edition.
Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## larkja

lo_scrivano said:


> My 3510.50 has left home to be with another WUSer. The 3592.50 will get some new straps and be well worn over the coming months/years.


Pic of my new watch from lo_scrivano. I realize there's not a lot of love for the reduced, but I chose it for a few specific reasons:
1. Shorter lug to lug than the pro. I have a 7.1" wrist, but it's flat and bony. Anything over around 45 lug to lug bumps into my wrist bone and irritates after a while.
2. Thinner. 12mm is great.
3. Lightweight. Around 55g head weight - win!
4. Automatic. I realize there is nostalgia in winding a watch, but I like the fact that if I'm not wearing it, I can put it on the winder and it's GTG when I pick it up again.

Price wasn't a consideration and I might try a pro in the future. For now, the reduced will have a place in the collection for, I hope, many years to come.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :
> 
> Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire
> Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
> Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
> Flight certified for space - Not this one.
> Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
> [At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
> Never been on the moon.
> Not limited, or special edition.
> Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
> And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Stellar watch man!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :
> 
> Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire
> Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
> Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
> Flight certified for space - Not this one.
> Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
> [At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
> Never been on the moon.
> Not limited, or special edition.
> Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
> And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Stellar watch man!


----------



## ithardin

Black5 said:


> It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :
> 
> Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire
> Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
> Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
> Flight certified for space - Not this one.
> Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
> [At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
> Never been on the moon.
> Not limited, or special edition.
> Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
> And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


If this watch could talk...I bet it would have one heckuva story!


----------



## Aidy

Subscribed


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> Stellar watch man!


I see what you did.
Stellar : Interstellar
This watch will never see space.
Space-X will probably kick you off if you try to board wearing one...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

ithardin said:


> If this watch could talk...I bet it would have one heckuva story!


Definitely.
Sit on my knee young fella while I fill you in.
It's a story that started many years ago and doesn't include NASA, space, or anything to do with the moon...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> I see what you did.
> Stellar : Interstellar
> This watch will never see space.
> Space-X will probably kick you off if you try to board wearing one...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


But Virgin Galactic ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> I see what you did.
> Stellar : Interstellar
> This watch will never see space.
> Space-X will probably kick you off if you try to board wearing one...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


But Virgin Galactic ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> Sit on my knee young fella while I fill you in.


Where have I heard those words before? That's right, at my high school - Christian Brothers High School Lewisham


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> Sit on my knee young fella while I fill you in.


Where have I heard those words before? That's right, at my high school - Christian Brothers High School Lewisham


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> But Virgin Galactic ;-)


Desperation knows no bounds...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## lo_scrivano

larkja said:


> Pic of my new watch from lo_scrivano. I realize there's not a lot of love for the reduced, but I chose it for a few specific reasons:
> 1. Shorter lug to lug than the pro. I have a 7.1" wrist, but it's flat and bony. Anything over around 45 lug to lug bumps into my wrist bone and irritates after a while.
> 2. Thinner. 12mm is great.
> 3. Lightweight. Around 55g head weight - win!
> 4. Automatic. I realize there is nostalgia in winding a watch, but I like the fact that if I'm not wearing it, I can put it on the winder and it's GTG when I pick it up again.
> 
> Price wasn't a consideration and I might try a pro in the future. For now, the reduced will have a place in the collection for, I hope, many years to come.
> 
> View attachment 14693807


Wow she has new shoes already!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where have I heard those words before? That's right, at my high school - Christian Brothers High School Lewisham


A quality education is important for a MoO...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## duc

Speedmaster Professional, file photo:









Edit: Try to look past the dog lick marks on the crystal.


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Titan II

duc said:


> Speedmaster Professional, file photo:
> 
> View attachment 14694829
> 
> 
> Edit: Try to look past the dog lick marks on the crystal.


So, you have that problem as well?!?!

I don't know why Bocephus insists on licking my watch.









René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## larkja

More love for the reduced. Tested on the timegrapher yesterday, and running -4 to +2 depending on orientation. I can work with that :-!


----------



## bigvic

Finally replaced the Speedy I stupidly sold for peanuts and bought new from an AD on the 50th anniversary 16 July 2019.
I'll have to wear it more, I think I've worn it less that Buzz wore his on the moon!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## ck2k01

harald-hans said:


> [/img]https://up.picr.de/37433827mk.jpeg[/img]


Awesome shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## limnoman

harald-hans said:


>


Lights up the 3rd Advent.


----------



## franco60

harald-hans said:


>


That is hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Sunday funday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

harald-hans said:


>


Super


----------



## sanik

franco60 said:


> Ultraman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this bracelet?


----------



## joedhie2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Three today
Cheers


----------



## Palmettoman

On tropic rubber today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## story

&#55357;&#56380; &#55357;&#56380; &#55357;&#56380;


----------



## story

*dopost*


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Rotaz

Sunrise on top of Haleakalā Maui with my Speedy Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

Hands down the most accurate auto I have owned (which includes, other Omegas, Rollies, Tudors, Grand Seikos, etc - way too many that have come and gone).

Received the watch on 12/10/19 and set the time. Tested on the timegrapher and runs -4 to +2 depending on orientation. All I do at night is set it dial down (+2) and in the morning it's darn near perfect again. Sorry about the crummy photo. Kinda hard being backlit by the screen.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## justForFun

Happy holidays!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Hesalite sandwich dial is here!


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

View attachment 14719689

Hesalite sandwich dial is here!


----------



## animusolus

Just joined the club with this bad boy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Just got this 3570.50 used. Have an Ultraman, but decided I'd get a "regular" Speedy and not have as much tied up in one, and because I have a vintage MK II racing dial, so already have the orange accent aesthetic covered. My concern has always been whether I'd be bored with it. Having decided I'd wear it in my Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice before getting delivery because I love it on the Ultraman, I never knew the garden-variety bracelet would be so perfect. I'll be surprised if I switch anytime soon. Fortunately, it came with an OEM rallye and clasp as well. This is a great watch and very comfy. What took me all these years and dozens of watches to pick this classic up? Love it so far. (Obviously if my love affair continues after the honeymoon there'll be a mint Ultraman on the market!).

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek

Reporting to the club! Brand new acquisition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamHill

Hello all. I bought myself a Speedy Triple last Christmas. It is the only luxury watch I own. As a man of somewhat modest means, if I buy something I consider special I appreciate it, use it, wear it and keep it forever. Purchase price was $2400 off ebay from Japan. Works well, no service needed. No papers, but that's a good enough deal. Here it is with my other prized possession, my Delorean:









So it's been a year! No complaints. Well, the bracelet for some reason didn't feel "just right" after a sizing. I don't like any play and prefer a tight fit, so I have it on a silicone strap for now.









I have already had some fun memories with it, including taking it to the Apollo 11 event in DC. Okay, not a moonie but a relative.









A few questions. I had no idea that the earlier versions of this watch were tritium, and mine is obviously a later luminova. The serial number is 58940679. Can anyone give me an approx year it was made? Also, would the tritium be slightly more desirable or does it matter? Thanks!


----------



## SamHill

Hello all. I bought myself a Speedy Triple last Christmas. It is the only luxury watch I own. As a man of somewhat modest means, if I buy something I consider special I appreciate it, use it, wear it and keep it forever. Purchase price was $2400 off ebay from Japan. Works well, no service needed. No papers, but that's a good enough deal. Here it is with my other prized possession, my Delorean:








So it's been a year! No complaints. Well, the bracelet for some reason didn't feel "just right" after a sizing. I don't like any play and prefer a tight fit, so I have it on a silicone strap for now. 







I have already had some fun memories with it, including taking it to the Apollo 11 event in DC. Okay, not a moonie but a relative.









A few questions. I had no idea that the earlier versions of this watch were tritium, and mine is obviously a later luminova. The serial number is 58940679. Can anyone give me an approx year it was made? Also, would the tritium be slightly more desirable or does it matter? Thanks!


----------



## SamHill

^Sorry for all the pic nonsense, was trying to get them to upload right side up. Mods can delete as necessary. Next time I'll just use imgur or something instead of uploading to the forum.


----------



## catlike

A new look for the Broad Arrow.

Have a great Xmas everyone |>


----------



## househalfman




----------



## lo_scrivano

The perfect day for me as my new Bas & Lokes shows up in the mail just in time for Christmas which is also my birthday!



















Merry Christmas to you all!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Merry Christmas!










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BundyBear

Getting into the spirit. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## BundyBear

Getting into the spirit. Merry Christmas to all.

View attachment 14727677


----------



## a to the k

MOON


----------



## 6speed




----------



## casper461

Great combo


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## GrimFandango

Spending the holiday season in summer this year.


----------



## masterClock

Travel kit for Christmas #2 in San Antonio. Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday!


----------



## Henrik A

You never go wrong with this one










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Been a long while, happy to wear it yesterday

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## took

catlike said:


> A new look for the Broad Arrow.
> 
> Have a great Xmas everyone |>
> 
> View attachment 14725499


What strap is that? This combo looks amazing 

Time is a gift...


----------



## catlike

took said:


> What strap is that? This combo looks amazing


Thanks! Barton Gingerbread leather with linen stitching - 25 bucks.

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...hite-stitching-quick-release-watch-band-strap


----------



## took

catlike said:


> Thanks! Barton Gingerbread leather with linen stitching - 25 bucks.
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...hite-stitching-quick-release-watch-band-strap


Thank you. I have a few of their canvas straps, and love them









Time is a gift...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Can't get enough of this one.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

When one thinks Speedmaster, the mind immediately goes to the Moonwatch Professional, or one of the highly coveted limited edition models.

I will say, there are a couple of those LE models that I could see myself wanting if I could have picked them up new, but for some reason the Speedy Pro never did it for me.

I have to say, it's no LE and there isn't much "special" about the watch (although, Omega may have discontinued the model in light of the new co-axial _master_ chronometer version, however, they are still all over the used market at discounted prices)... I always seem to have a smile on my face when I'm wearing my Speedy Racing.

The rubber band is extremely comfortable, I love the brushed grey dial and the yellow accents, and in all honesty, I really like that it has a date function. I paid the $4700, before tax, retail for the piece about 2 or 3 years ago, even though I knew I could find one used for less, but still extremely satisfied with the purchase these years later!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flabbychucs

Admiring my Speedy today. Too cheap to buy a bracelet so I have it on a NASA velcro band. Its a 105.012. The moon reference. This watch accompanied me to 50th Apollo party this year at the Smithsonian with Michael Collins!


----------



## Mreal75

Everything is a-OK in the lume department 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

SaMaster14 said:


> When one thinks Speedmaster, the mind immediately goes to the Moonwatch Professional, or one of the highly coveted limited edition models.
> 
> I will say, there are a couple of those LE models that I could see myself wanting if I could have picked them up new, but for some reason the Speedy Pro never did it for me.
> 
> I have to say, it's no LE and there isn't much "special" about the watch (although, Omega may have discontinued the model in light of the new co-axial _master_ chronometer version, however, they are still all over the used market at discounted prices)... I always seem to have a smile on my face when I'm wearing my Speedy Racing.
> 
> The rubber band is extremely comfortable, I love the brushed grey dial and the yellow accents, and in all honesty, I really like that it has a date function. I paid the $4700, before tax, retail for the piece about 2 or 3 years ago, even though I knew I could find one used for less, but still extremely satisfied with the purchase these years later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I love that watch and really would like one in the collection. Column wheel and all. Great prices online for these pieces.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Can't seem to wear any other watch these days!


----------



## solesman

That makes me smile 



lo_scrivano said:


> Can't seem to wear any other watch these days!


----------



## tdg2064

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

solesman said:


> That makes me smile


Like the new Bas & Lokes?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

New shoes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z

ILiveOnWacker said:


> New shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What band is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

gr4z said:


> What band is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Martu Leather. Got it during their Black Friday sale.

It's grey waxed denim. I thought it would be a little lighter in color but still like it.

It seems well made and is pretty thick at 3.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's from Martu Leather. Got it during their Black Friday sale.
> 
> It's grey waxed denim. I thought it would be a little lighter in color but still like it.
> 
> It seems well made and is pretty thick at 3.5mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks amazing!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano

My buddy's old Speedy that he wore to a party last night. If anyone knows the ref would be helpful. Trying to help him learn more about the watch.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## 8100 RPM

lo_scrivano said:


> My buddy's old Speedy that he wore to a party last night. If anyone knows the ref would be helpful. Trying to help him learn more about the watch.
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I remember looking at that before I bought my triple date. It is an Omega Speedmaster Date model 3513.50.

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watch-omega-speedmaster-date-35135000


----------



## lo_scrivano

8100 RPM said:


> I remember looking at that before I bought my triple date. It is an Omega Speedmaster Date model 3513.50.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watch-omega-speedmaster-date-35135000
> 
> View attachment 14739027


Thank you. Will go read up on it.


----------



## bobmredg8

Here is my X-33 that I purchased 20 years ago new. I really like the seat belt nato strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy35

My '04 Japan Racing dial


----------



## vee1rotate

Acquired new 5 years and 5 months ago. Enjoying it very much.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## ctarshus

lo_scrivano said:


> Thank you. Will go read up on it.


I had one from 2004-2009, sold it here to a member. I have some photos of it on my Flickr page. PM if you have any specific questions about the model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Celebrating the last Speedy Tuesday of the decade with this old friend.

Happy New Year everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Still have it on the tropic strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind




----------



## layercake

masterClock said:


> Travel kit for Christmas #2 in San Antonio. Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday!


lovely collection


----------



## layercake

colorblind said:


> View attachment 14743913
> View attachment 14743919


love the Omega patented gold!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Happy new year!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## colorblind

layercake said:


> love the Omega patented gold!


If interested, here is a list of all their patents:
https://patents.justia.com/assignee/omega-sa


----------



## Adao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## ctarshus

A little something new for my Speedy this new year.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

Random leather strap I found in the drawer - comfy.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Can anyone help me out here? The hands on my 3592 are lighting up under a UV torch but the lume quickly and evenly dies in a few seconds. Does that confirm that hands are also Tritium (even if service hands)?


----------



## cfracing




----------



## bobmredg8

Here is my Cal. 861 145022-69ST 30994088 Speedmaster that I purchased back in 1972 when I was 14 years old. I just dropped it off at my local Omega Boutique to have the case, case back and bezel replaced. This 48 year old movement which has gone through High School, The US Army Military Police, Michigan State University and many Automotive Plants will get a well deserved brand new look. They found an original 861 case for it but I will get a current case back. I'll have them put the Omega Bond NATO on it also. I can't wait to post new pictures of it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

bobmredg8 said:


> Here is my Cal. 861 145022-69ST 30994088 Speedmaster that I purchased back in 1972 when I was 14 years old. I just dropped it off at my local Omega Boutique to have the case, case back and bezel replaced. This 48 year old movement which has gone through High School, The US Army Military Police, Michigan State University and many Automotive Plants will get a well deserved brand new look. They found an original 861 case for it but I will get a current case back. I'll have them put the Omega Bond NATO on it also. I can't wait to post new pictures of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm assuming they agreed to leave the hands alone?


----------



## bobmredg8

lo_scrivano said:


> I'm assuming they agreed to leave the hands alone?


Actually the dial and hands will be checked to see if they need replacing. I prefer that they are replaced due to their poor lume.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

bobmredg8 said:


> Actually the dial and hands will be checked to see if they need replacing. I prefer that they are replaced due to their poor lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here I am stressing out about my original hands on a pre owned Speedy and you're "upgrading" yours to get better lume. LOL.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## bobmredg8

lo_scrivano said:


> Here I am stressing out about my original hands on a pre owned Speedy and you're "upgrading" yours to get better lume. LOL.
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


With me it's the movement, everything else is just window dressing. I'll have a brand new 861 Speedmaster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

Instagram: @Wristgaming


----------



## jfinch64

Chocolate Sapphire Sandwich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

bobmredg8 said:


> With me it's the movement, everything else is just window dressing. I'll have a brand new 861 Speedmaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Omega will also return all the old parts. So there's no reason for concern.


----------



## lo_scrivano

jfinch64 said:


> Chocolate Sapphire Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Very nice!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## harald-hans

In a proper environment ...


----------



## a to the k

two classics - Moonwatch and Harbeth speakers:


----------



## vanilla.coffee

New Forstner Komfit bracelet for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Insta @apt.1901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Tuesday!


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Travelller

I'm a little behind... but one from the first SpeedyTuesday of 2020 and few from the holidays ;-)


----------



## VicLeChic

va-va-voom


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## Thwizzit

Was at an event last night and within ten minutes of being there, two separate people commented on the Speedy  Was kinda cool.. One of them said specifically that he was a Watch Person and told me I made the right choice.. I have to agree


----------



## justForFun

It's Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Why yes, it's *Half*Watch*Speedy*tuesday! :-d










;-)|>


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## issey.miyake

Put this back on wrist after having the Gs on for most of 2020


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## UOhrli

Speed-Speedy with its SINN-twin ;-) .


----------



## JacobSimon

Good lighting on a cold day!


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33

Double post o|o|


----------



## raustin33

UOhrli said:


> Speed-Speedy with its SINN-twin ;-) .


Whoa -- can I get a ref # on that Sinn?


----------



## Neuromancer

I simply love the hesalite crystal : )


----------



## Tsportmat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue40

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of the best Speedy pics I've ever seen.

Superb!

Nick


----------



## Baz44

Wanted to mix it up a bit so been wearing this for the weekend - really is a lovely watch!

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

trueblue40 said:


> This is one of the best Speedy pics I've ever seen.
> 
> Superb!
> 
> Nick


Thank you, appreciate the kind words! The Speedy is such a photogenic watch...almost always leads to a nice shot!


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan




----------



## JS3

Just got my snoopy strap .


----------



## JS3

Oops double post.


----------



## masterClock

Speedmaster Moonphase. Such a great piece.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## jfwund




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## lo_scrivano

I got confused by the long weekend and wore my Sub instead of my Speedy this Tuesday.


----------



## ck2k01

Speedy (Reduced) Tuesday (arguably)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

I love my speedy automatic


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wear it well, and cheers to great taste !


----------



## Pimmsley

Double trouble...

Why waste a double post, here's another pic


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Aidy

Mine says hi








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

I swear, this thing does not get old.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

Pimmsley said:


> Double trouble...
> 
> Why waste a double post, here's another pic
> 
> View attachment 14802983


Great pic - shows the depth of the dial quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

animusolus said:


> Great pic - shows the depth of the dial quite well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, it was a nice surprise for me too when I saw the pic enlarged


----------



## duc

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 14804131


Rare to see a slide rule these days.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## story




----------



## Artek

Coffee with my recently acquired. Loving my speedy to death!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Travelller

_How far can you run in 14 seconds?_ < XIII >


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## rmorin

Finally in the club! That hesalite light ring really speaks to me...


----------



## Artek

Sitting in a meeting at work admiring my beloved. Waiting for the day to end!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Omega NATO today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## bobmredg8

Could someone measure the diameter of the crown on a Speedmaster Professional with a micrometer? Mine is at the Service Center in Switzerland. I want to get one of those Horofix winding tools for it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

Here's mine with the 117STZ004666 micro-adjustment clasp:


----------



## Titan II

bobmredg8 said:


> Could someone measure the diameter of the crown on a Speedmaster Professional with a micrometer? Mine is at the Service Center in Switzerland. I want to get one of those Horofix winding tools for it. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go;









René


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_Woohoo, it's Speedytuesday!_ ;-)


----------



## limnoman

My Speedy arrived on Speedy Tuesday. Immediately swapped the bracelet for a strap.


----------



## Msiekierski

That is one fat strap 😀


----------



## limnoman

Msiekierski said:


> That is one fat strap &#55357;&#56832;


Once I decided to order the Speedy I immediately started adding more 20 mm straps to my collection. Really looking forward to trying them out in due course.


----------



## bobmredg8

Titan II said:


> Here you go;
> 
> View attachment 14819489
> 
> 
> René


Thanks Rene! It's on order.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

bobmredg8 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go;
> 
> View attachment 14819489
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rene! It's on order.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My pleasure! Happy to help.

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Some rare lume on a sunny Groundhog Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy Super Bowl Sunday. Go Niners!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## 1st timer

Superbowl sunday speedy pic.


----------



## issey.miyake

Lounging


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Kubricksmind




----------



## issey.miyake

Same watch!


----------



## Pimmsley

lo_scrivano said:


> Happy Super Bowl Sunday. Go Niners!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)





issey.miyake said:


> Lounging





Kubricksmind said:


> View attachment 14841889





issey.miyake said:


> Same watch!


Gents


----------



## issey.miyake

Pimmsley said:


> Gents
> 
> View attachment 14842703


Ever noticed the G in Omega and the P and R in Speedmaster being different on some examples?


----------



## Pimmsley

issey.miyake said:


> Ever noticed the G in Omega and the P and R in Speedmaster being different on some examples?


Oh I do remember reading about that but forgot by the time mine arrived at the AD.. can you tell from the pics I've posted which one I have ? IIRC it was limited to early serials #'s yeah ?

Edit: and that dial also had a slightly lighter brown lume I think... looks like mine is the revised


----------



## lo_scrivano

Pimmsley said:


> Gents
> 
> View attachment 14842703


But mine is a "Limited Edition" 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## adhesiv

Just added to the collection - first wear.

Fitting to wear on a full moon evening on the way to a space themed escape room.

The glistening dot just above the watch is the moon tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## Galaga

Just a question guys

Is the 3861 movement going to soon replace this current 1861 in the moonwatch? Thinking if I should wait for that one.


----------



## PsychoKandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geckobros

deozed said:


>


I am not a fan of Natos on any watch, but you have nailed it with this one.


----------



## MichaelB25

PsychoKandy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch, wrong thread tho


----------



## tekong




----------



## thewodg

Galaga said:


> Just a question guys
> 
> Is the 3861 movement going to soon replace this current 1861 in the moonwatch? Thinking if I should wait for that one.


The consensus on OF seems to be yes, 3861 will replace 1861. I'm struggling with whether to wait as well.


----------



## animusolus

tekong said:


>


Wow - I'm normally not an Mk II guy, but that lume looks incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

2017 Speedmaster Racing Automatic 40mm today...


----------



## Galaga

thewodg said:


> The consensus on OF seems to be yes, 3861 will replace 1861. I'm struggling with whether to wait as well.


I think I'll wait. I prefer hacking and a more accurate movement.


----------



## 1st timer

Speedy hesalite. 1861


----------



## JS3




----------



## sea_urchin

Galaga said:


> I think I'll wait. I prefer hacking and a more accurate movement.


Will come at a cost tho


----------



## Artek

Happy speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## iuprof

Dress shoes today 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

The detailing on the dial is just amazing!


----------



## Nathanours

I wear this one quite a bit, and haven't seen this version come up on this thread in a while...


----------



## pop4

On a Barton Bands khaki tan sailcoth strap


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - that watch has great taste in puppies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Artek

wis_dad said:


>


Speedy and Barbour. Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Artek said:


> Speedy and Barbour. Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's definitely Barbour weather in the UK today.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

wis_dad said:


> Thank you. It's definitely Barbour weather in the UK today.


Yeah its pretty grim

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## avusblue




----------



## avusblue




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot and beautiful watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## Manstrom

Have a nice Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## solesman

As it's Speedy Tuesday, here's an old shot from the archive of the 3592.50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Mreal75 said:


> Awesome shot and beautiful watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Nowhere near as good as your shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Wishing you all a happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Artek

Double post.


----------



## Artek

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuePistoni

My 1997 Speedmaster on a ColaReb strap.


----------



## Titan II

So happy to have this one back from service. Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Forgot to post this yesterday&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Racing stripes









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Tropic rubber now









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on RedRockStraps canvas.

View attachment DSC_1280-Edit.jpg


----------



## solesman

Another from the archives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Performance Tiger
Thanks WatchObsession! 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Weekend strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MustangMike said:


> Weekend strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't seen those straps. That is really cool! They on Omega's website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I hadn't seen those straps. That is really cool! They on Omega's website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir it's now on Omega site in the Nato section. I actually bought this on ebay before they started selling on Omega...I should have waited (ebay was lil more expensive).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MustangMike said:


> Yes sir it's now on Omega site in the Nato section. I actually bought this on ebay before they started selling on Omega...I should have waited (ebay was lil more expensive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

MustangMike said:


> Weekend strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch, that really sprang out! Have just ordered one in a moment of madness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

There is not a strap this thing doesn't look great on. This is a canvas from Red Rock.


----------



## SniperJF

MustangMike said:


> Yes sir it's now on Omega site in the Nato section. I actually bought this on ebay before they started selling on Omega...I should have waited (ebay was lil more expensive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow that looks amazing I wonder if I can get it for my 38mm speedy


----------



## animusolus

Had a WatchCo SM300 on for most of the weekend.










However, I heard the call of the Speedy and had to answer....










... ok, and I had some work to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Wound this one up


----------



## Aesop Vu

Got my first Omega today. First luxury watch actually. Speedmaster 323.30.40.40.06.001 with grey dial and date. I've always wanted the pro but the sunburst dial, red Speedmaster lettering and tipped second hand and it being an automatic to top it off really drew me in and solidified my choice. Got it today and it's heads and shoulders above any other watch I own. Really happy with it, can't stop staring at it lol


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## bprice01

Dropped my X33 off for repair and got this for a loaner. I already wanted one but now I really want one!










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Artek

Long day at work but finally made it home and relaxing now. Never too late for a speedy Tuesday!


----------



## limnoman

It's still Tuesday


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

And another shot. Same watch...different day...different outfit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Took my watch off to take some pictures;









Almost stepped on it;









René


----------



## zbuck

double post


----------



## zbuck

Joined the club a week ago! In love.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## avusblue

Oh, that special warmth of Hesalite under the sunshine.....


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Another day, another speedy wrist shot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## pelican_oh

Got one recently and happy to jump in this chat! Rising Sun!









@pelican_oh #pelicanwatches


----------



## rdigate

Proud member of the club! Speedy Tokyo 2020 LE panda:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catlike

Some new pics of my Broad Arrow:


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## issey.miyake

Just wondering whether anyone else has a birth year speedy and how often do you use it?

I've come across one and somewhat keen as I've got the money and the watch itself is a full set in excellent condition.

Previously owned a Moonwatch and over time have enjoyed the size and feel of the trilogy piece to the point I sold the Moonwatch.

If I commit I'll hang onto it no question but interested to hear whether anyone has done the same and has any words of advice or wisdom


----------



## lo_scrivano

issey.miyake said:


> Just wondering whether anyone else has a birth year speedy and how often do you use it?
> 
> I've come across one and somewhat keen as I've got the money and the watch itself is a full set in excellent condition.
> 
> Previously owned a Moonwatch and over time have enjoyed the size and feel of the trilogy piece to the point I sold the Moonwatch.
> 
> If I commit I'll hang onto it no question but interested to hear whether anyone has done the same and has any words of advice or wisdom


I personally couldn't justify the premium over the regular Speedy so I passed. But you said you had the money so go for it. Or maybe you're just younger than me! LOL!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## issey.miyake

lo_scrivano said:


> I personally couldn't justify the premium over the regular Speedy so I passed. But you said you had the money so go for it. Or maybe you're just younger than me! LOL!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


It is a $2000 AUD premium over a used model or around $1000 less than a new (slightly discounted) one

It is 1985 so maybe that helps too!


----------



## thewodg

How did you confirm it's your birth year? I would be interested in a birth year (1982) but, other than an extract from the archive, not sure how to confirm? Maybe the warranty card?


----------



## lo_scrivano

issey.miyake said:


> It is a $2000 AUD premium over a used model or around $1000 less than a new (slightly discounted) one
> 
> It is 1985 so maybe that helps too!


I'm 1979. Was a bit harder for me. Plus I'd I went vintage I may want a real special and unique one and those cost a lot.

I ended up going for a 1996 Hesalite sandwich. Really love the display back with gilt movement.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

schnitzerphoto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

Speedmaster FOIS + tropic strap feels like a winner to me


----------



## govdubspeedgo

sirjohnk said:


> Speedmaster FOIS + tropic strap feels like a winner to me
> 
> View attachment 14925297


How comfortable is that tropic strap and where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

govdubspeedgo said:


> How comfortable is that tropic strap and where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look and feel of tropic straps and find them comfortable. You have to find one that is real rubber or NBR rather than silicone as those are lint magnets even more so than smooth silicone bands because of all the little grooves. This one is from Watch Gecko. It's among the best I've found, and good length for me. I have 6.75 inch wrists and find many tropics at 80 x 130 or so are simply too long for me. It's 20mm but soft enough to squeeze into the 19mm lugs easily, although I will probably replace it with a 19mm version when I find one of similar quality.

One thing to be aware of with a tropic is that the pin holes tend to be more widely spaced than on leather bands (in order to accommodate the typical tropic-style perforations) so you kind of have to be lucky on getting a good fit, a bit like with a bracelet that has no half links! I sometimes switch the buckle out to get a few millimeters of micro-adjustment.


----------



## PRabbit

So happy to have joined this club recently.







Was the first higher end watch I fell in love with since I love all things space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Happy to join ,


----------



## issey.miyake

Thinking whether I should add ST1 with this - not sure if I can stomach the premium for one though


----------



## PoPZilla

Speedy auto









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

Moonphase


----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Tuesday in Melbourne today


----------



## chillsand

The Tuesday thing to do









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

so took sirjohnk's advice and put my Oris Tropic strap on my FOIS, love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## iuprof

Speedy on carbon.

Beautiful weather today!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Just beautiful colours









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

My first speedmaster! Absolutely love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3




----------



## CPRwatch

Close up ,


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

joining this party

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

issey.miyake said:


> Thinking whether I should add ST1 with this - not sure if I can stomach the premium for one though


Haha! I think the SAME thing every day my friend. Same sentiment. With the beating the stock market has taken the decision is on hold for a long time now. Will stick to this fella...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

20yr old new to me..


----------



## bobmredg8

My '72 SMP is still in Switzerland. After 2 1/2 months I'm really missing it. After 48 years with it I kind of took it for granted. I don't remember my life without it. Stupid I know. My X-33 and 15'000 Gauss have been happily filling the void. I just ordered a black with white stitching Shark Skin Strap to fit my Omega deployment buckle for it. With a brand new case and bezel, my trusty old 861 
is really going to be dressed up nice. Here is the photo Trinh posted for a standard strap, it looks like she does wonderful work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## griffith_500

Apollo 8. Love the manual Speedmasters as they wear so nicely due to being so thin.

View attachment DSC_7222.jpg


----------



## duc

Excellent documentary:


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday working from home in trackies lol..


----------



## Haf

New Barington strap
View attachment VrU0ZZn.jpg


----------



## Mtwilliams80




----------



## Fantasio

Very true. Have you watched _*The last man on the moon*_ too?



duc said:


> Excellent documentary:
> 
> View attachment 14955855


----------



## duc

Yes sir, but it's been awhile. Might be time to find it and watch it again.


----------



## PJMED

griffith_500 said:


> Apollo 8. Love the manual Speedmasters as they wear so nicely due to being so thin.
> 
> View attachment 14954447


What a great picture. One of my favorites easily. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## griffith_500

To keep the thread alive, Tokyo 2020 LE. Wonder what will come of these once the games are cancelled...










Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

bobmredg8 said:


> My '72 SMP is still in Switzerland. After 2 1/2 months I'm really missing it. After 48 years with it I kind of took it for granted. I don't remember my life without it. Stupid I know. My X-33 and 15'000 Gauss have been happily filling the void. I just ordered a black with white stitching Shark Skin Strap to fit my Omega deployment buckle for it. With a brand new case and bezel, my trusty old 861
> is really going to be dressed up nice. Here is the photo Trinh posted for a standard strap, it looks like she does wonderful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With all the Omega Boutiques closing in the US I called the Omega 800 number to follow up on my watch that's in Switzerland. I won't get it back now until the end of May. Another 2 1/2 months. I dropped it off on January 2nd. Bummer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty John

Picked this up a few days ago...


----------



## Dirty John

griffith_500 said:


> To keep the thread alive, Tokyo 2020 LE. Wonder what will come of these once the games are cancelled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!


----------



## Yellowdrive

bobmredg8 said:


> With all the Omega Boutiques closing in the US I called the Omega 800 number to follow up on my watch that's in Switzerland. I won't get it back now until the end of May. Another 2 1/2 months. I dropped it off on January 2nd. Bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to know. I dropped off my Planet Ocean around the same time and assume I will have a similar wait. Thankfully, I joined the Speedy club in the meantime...


----------



## nudie

My speedy for more than 10 years.. classic chronograph in 39mm 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80

griffith_500 said:


> To keep the thread alive, Tokyo 2020 LE. Wonder what will come of these once the games are cancelled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Seems the latest news is that the Olympics will be postponed. Until when, I guess is the question. One would think that if it were cancelled, or potentially moved to 2021, the 2020 embossing on the caseback would make it more collectible. Historically, the Olympic LEs don't retain value that well, let alone appreciate. That said, these are REALLY good looking, especially the white panda pictured. That combined with the aforementioned...We'll see!


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80

Mtwilliams80 said:


> Seems the latest news is that the Olympics will be postponed. Until when, I guess is the question. One would think that if it were cancelled, or potentially moved to 2021, the 2020 embossing on the caseback would make it more collectible. Historically, the Olympic LEs don't retain value that well, let alone appreciate. That said, these are REALLY good looking, especially the white panda pictured. That combined with the aforementioned...We'll see!


Yep. It's official. Pushed to 2021. Damn, if I had an extra $6-$7k at my disposal (i.e. wasn't married), I'd snatch one of these up. However, just did a quick search on the OF and WatchRecon, and couldn't even find one.


----------



## adk225




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Fantasio

Have a nice Tuesday!










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Lotta time to mess with photos these days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Glad to be a member of the, "Club"...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Dirty John said:


> Picked this up a few days ago...
> 
> View attachment 14966315


DJ, can't tell from the pix... black or blue? I'm guessing blue with the strap. Congrats, love my blue above and had the Boutique steal a bracelet from a black one!


----------



## zbuck

Mtwilliams80 said:


> Seems the latest news is that the Olympics will be postponed. Until when, I guess is the question. One would think that if it were cancelled, or potentially moved to 2021, the 2020 embossing on the caseback would make it more collectible. Historically, the Olympic LEs don't retain value that well, let alone appreciate. That said, these are REALLY good looking, especially the white panda pictured. That combined with the aforementioned...We'll see!


https://www.espn.com/olympics/story/_/id/28946033/tokyo-olympics-officially-postponed-2021

^ They're keeping the 2020 branding, so I doubt there will be any difference in values from previous Olympics. Maybe just the novelty that it was pushed back would increase it a bit? Who knows...


----------



## zbuck




----------



## iuprof

Back on the bracelet as it's hot today!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ChrisWMT

Brought this home last night. Commemorating the birth of my son coming this September.


----------



## bobmredg8

53 and Sunny here in Milford, Michigan.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot

QUESTION: Anybody else ever get bored with their Speedy Pro?!

I've been changing straps like crazy, and wearing as much as I can tolerate lately, but, for some reason, I just can't seem to get excited about it like I used to.

Normal? Or should I flip it?

Cheers,

V


----------



## WatchAndShoot

*double posted by accident


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

29/03/2020 CEST


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JP(Canada)

I've been in the club for a about 20 years now. Different models over the years. Speedmasters are all great, IMO.


----------



## animusolus

Unfortunately, the cat keeps stealing mine...


















(Under his paw)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Cheers! Hope everyone stays healthy and safe!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

WatchAndShoot said:


> QUESTION: Anybody else ever get bored with their Speedy Pro?!
> 
> I've been changing straps like crazy, and wearing as much as I can tolerate lately, but, for some reason, I just can't seem to get excited about it like I used to.
> 
> Normal? Or should I flip it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> V


Happens with any watch. If you flip it you'll eventually want to get another one.


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Going through some old straps lately.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday!









René


----------



## AngelDeVille

Pic from a few days ago, nothing has changed but the date....


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

Happy Speedy Tuesday from the Coronavirus bunker...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619




----------



## Ducman2

Finally joined the club today!


----------



## MuckyMark

Just arrived in today's mail. Grey leather rally strap from Watch Gecko.


----------



## deozed




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_3610-Edit.jpg


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## deozed




----------



## pop4

DSOTM with a local in the background.


----------



## stockae92

Built a Space Shuttle to keep my Speedmaster X-33 company


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phthano

Outside in the Georgia sun









Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

stockae92 said:


> Built a Space Shuttle to keep my Speedmaster X-33 company


Ok that's actually pretty cool. Nice pic! I dig the watches. A model I don't know too much about, but I've got plenty of time to do some research on!

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

1st post;Just joined;Hello!

My one and only Speedmaster purchased since 2014;


----------



## Galaga

MuckyMark said:


> Just arrived in today's mail. Grey leather rally strap from Watch Gecko.


Is that the one from the YouTube video? I've bought one too. Just need to get the watch now.


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_7084.jpg


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## stockae92

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Ok that's actually pretty cool. Nice pic! I dig the watches. A model I don't know too much about, but I've got plenty of time to do some research on!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More reading for the Speedmaster X-33 

https://www.fratellowatches.com/sunday-morning-showdown-omega-speedmaster-x-33/?fbclid=IwAR3RnAGBeGk1Dtc7zPcqqc2aqHMtZIZOXsyv1OsgYuoo14AGvXtgXIHRFJ0


----------



## Titan II

Chronograph in action tonight;









René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin

Sunbathing


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## pop4

It's a good #speedytuesday when the postman drops off a case of beer.


----------



## took

MK 40









Time is a gift...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy


----------



## Buchmann69

stupidly scraped my Speedy playing tennis...










Enter: polywatch!










Not a bad result. 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

SF16... what year is this fine Speedy?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Buchmann69 said:


> stupidly scraped my Speedy playing tennis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enter: polywatch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad result.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Ouch! What'd you use on the bezel? Still a little road rash, but not bad!


----------



## sf16

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> SF16... what year is this fine Speedy?


1984, 145.022. I bought it from the original owner, who happened to be a roofer.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## deozed




----------



## Buchmann69

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Ouch! What'd you use on the bezel? Still a little road rash, but not bad!


Good eye!
Bezel will stay as is, the scratches are minor but beyond my skills to repair.

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bobmredg8

I truly enjoy looking at all your Speedmaster Professional Moon Watch photos. My 861 cal. is stuck in limbo at the service center in Switzerland. After 48 years of ownership I'm missing it. I've been told I should have it back by the end of May but who really knows. I dropped it off at my Boutique on January 4th. They will replace the case, bezel and dial and add this NATO strap for me. If you own this combo please post some good photos of it. I would like to save them to my computer for a screen saver gallery. Thanks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

bobmredg8 said:


> I truly enjoy looking at all your Speedmaster Professional Moon Watch photos. My 861 cal. is stuck in limbo at the service center in Switzerland. After 48 years of ownership I'm missing it. I've been told I should have it back by the end of May but who really knows. I dropped it off at my Boutique on January 4th. They will replace the case, bezel and dial and add this NATO strap for me. If you own this combo please post some good photos of it. I would like to save them to my computer for a screen saver gallery. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You've had your Speedy longer than some of us have been alive. Just amazing!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Speedy avec windmill. Golden Gate Park San Francisco.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

My Speedy Tuesday piece for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## animusolus

Happy Speedy Tuesday!



















Stay safe everybody.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

amygdala said:


> My Speedy Tuesday piece for today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appropriate choice

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Grey suede today, listening to 13 minutes to the moon on bbc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-14 full.jpg


----------



## bobmredg8

My new Shark strap from 7strap.com. What a great combo, I really like the look.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

bobmredg8 said:


> I truly enjoy looking at all your Speedmaster Professional Moon Watch photos. My 861 cal. is stuck in limbo at the service center in Switzerland. After 48 years of ownership I'm missing it. I've been told I should have it back by the end of May but who really knows. I dropped it off at my Boutique on January 4th. They will replace the case, bezel and dial and add this NATO strap for me. If you own this combo please post some good photos of it. I would like to save them to my computer for a screen saver gallery. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











Hope this one may give you an idea !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

May I ask where you got this strap from?



uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15037603


----------



## uvalaw2005

solesman said:


> May I ask where you got this strap from?


https://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-gray-tactical-watch-band.aspx


----------



## solesman

Thank you. Looks great.



uvalaw2005 said:


> https://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-gray-tactical-watch-band.aspx


----------



## FJR1971

FOIS Friday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I love the crystal on this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

Happy RBG Speedy Saturday...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## adk225

My first nice watch and what started this journey down the rabbit hole :-d


----------



## mannal




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

My daily driver for 11 months straight now

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## JS3

adk225 said:


> My first nice watch and what started this journey down the rabbit hole :-d
> 
> View attachment 15048185


That's certainly better than a "nice watch".
Wear it in good health :-!


----------



## LJ_Santos

Speedy on Camo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

BluShark Knit Weave Anchor Gray strap. I'm loving the two-tone look of the strap - it's great in varied lighting and hard to capture in a photo. I've also got the Space color (blue/black) that I'll post a picture of another day.


----------



## Fantasio

Hesalite Speedy on iyonk strap.










Have a nice weekend, everyone!

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mrrobot

Just join the speedy club with a CK2998 blue version last week!


----------



## MuckyMark

Galaga said:


> Is that the one from the YouTube video? I've bought one too. Just need to get the watch now.


First of all apologies for the slow response. Tapacrap is not notifying me of quotes etc..

Yes this is the strap from their YouTube video and YES you need to get a Speedy


----------



## rndm_usr

My first ever "good" watch and also my birth year piece.... Not fully original, but all Omega serviced early 1970's vintage.


----------



## Ocean Atlantic 84

mrrobot said:


> Just join the speedy club with a CK2998 blue version last week!
> View attachment 15062163


That is stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

First time on a perlon and I'm liking this combo quite a lot.

Very comfy on a warm day in the UK.


----------



## Higs

Looks like I've joined the Speedmaster club too...


----------



## PoPZilla

861









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

A dreary walk this morning which was a little different to all the sunshine we've had in the South East (UK) lately but refreshing at least.

Me and my boy got back in before it really chucked it down.


----------



## Higs

My first Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## ieatkows

Ω CK2998


----------



## ieatkows

Dup.


----------



## wis_dad

Took another photo today with a slightly darker tone to it.


----------



## djames2399

I'm submitting my entry into the club before I unfortunately have to leave the club.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

3576.50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kwest500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerus




----------



## insidesomething




----------



## Partizan555




----------



## Nanda

The Speedmaster has settled in well and is fine with the others. Took a while, though.;-)


----------



## NYVirus

Speedy on a black rallye strap


----------



## King_Neptune

Security tags and protective plastic removed 5 minutes age. I'll have to take better pictures when I'm NOT wearing a purple shirt.:roll: That aside, this watch is truly outstanding.


----------



## Uzernaime

Always on a NATO!


----------



## flapsslatsup

I joined the speedy club!!


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Glaze88




----------



## Glaze88

View attachment 15092621

View attachment 15092627


----------



## Travelller

Have a good #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Higs

Happy #speedytuesday...


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone;









René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

What day is it?


----------



## SaMaster14

"Work from Home" doesn't have to be all bad... and happy Cinco de Mayo Omega fans!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Proco2020

househalfman said:


> What day is it?


Which bracelet is this?


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Titan II

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15096465


What sorcery is this?!

René


----------



## househalfman

Proco2020 said:


> Which bracelet is this?


It came on the Nodus Sector.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## phrede

Can I join with this?










-via iPhone


----------



## Orangecurrent

Nanda said:


> The Speedmaster has settled in well and is fine with the others. Took a while, though.;-)
> 
> View attachment 15087241


the others are some serious s#%^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Killer bracelet, Rob!

Rene


----------



## Slowphiveo

Hopefully this gets me through the door


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Killer bracelet, Rob!
> 
> Rene


Thank you Rene. Hope all is well by you 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you Rene. Hope all is well by you
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Yes, thankfully, all is well. These sure are some strange times.

On a brighter note, I'm in the process of weighing options and researching my next watch purchase which will come maybe 1 or 2 years down the road. I'll leave a link down below to the thread. Feel free to drop in and leave any insight you may have. There are 8 options I'm considering, and one of them is the TUDOR Sub ref. 79090. Something else I'm struggling with is buying pre-owned. All 3 of my OMEGAs have been purchased new from an AD. Any advice or guidance you may be able to provide would be greatly appreciated. Pictures are most welcome also.

I hope all is well with you and your friends and loved ones.

Rene

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-next-purchase-eight-horse-race-5173681.html


----------



## Wahlaoeh

On a racing strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Yes, thankfully, all is well. These sure are some strange times.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm in the process of weighing options and researching my next watch purchase which will come maybe 1 or 2 years down the road. I'll leave a link down below to the thread. Feel free to drop in and leave any insight you may have. There are 8 options I'm considering, and one of them is the TUDOR Sub ref. 79090. Something else I'm struggling with is buying pre-owned. All 3 of my OMEGAs have been purchased new from an AD. Any advice or guidance you may be able to provide would be greatly appreciated. Pictures are most welcome also.
> 
> I hope all is well with you and your friends and loved ones.
> 
> Rene
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-next-purchase-eight-horse-race-5173681.html


I will certainly drop in and at the very least share some photos of my 79090, a true keeper in my collection and one that I can recommend quite highly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> I will certainly drop in and at the very least share some photos of my 79090, a true keeper in my collection and one that I can recommend quite highly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rob!

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

Today on Riviera Sky Blue by Atelier DeGriff and oem tang buckle.

















René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday with some german flair


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Thought we had best introduce ourselves.


----------



## duc

Credentials approved /\/\/\


----------



## jkpa

If anybody has a recommendation for a nice honey brown strap, possibly rally strap, I'd like to check that out. Short straps please as it otherwise tends to flop around on wrist when not on the bracelet.


----------



## orangenSaft

Speedy Tuesday on the new US1171 bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Hirsch Rally are nice. Pic to follow


----------



## custodes

jkpa said:


> If anybody has a recommendation for a nice honey brown strap, possibly rally strap, I'd like to check that out. Short straps please as it otherwise tends to flop around on wrist when not on the bracelet.


Hirsch Rally


----------



## custodes




----------



## custodes

one day I will learn how to delete a post....


----------



## custodes




----------



## jkpa

custodes said:


> View attachment 15121045


Very nice!


----------



## Arainach

The Uncle Seiko 1171 Bracelet is growing on me.


----------



## Dave.R

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

New to the club, happy to be here!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Nothing like a vintage Speedy on a 1450 bracelet. And to think I actually considered trading this baby.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## John Frum

Casino goodness.


----------



## fskywalker

d


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Higs




----------



## Buchmann69

Happy speedy Tuesday










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## custodes

Quick Q.

Is there a way to 'Like' all posts on a thread ;_)


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS in Monochrome for Speedy Tuesday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 05-20.jpg


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spadon

Just joined the forum....my Speedy date and his brother smpc


----------



## TeowneD

Finally joining the Speedy club 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## NYDan

MuckyMark said:


>


Is this a Haveston strap? 
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## duc

TeowneD said:


> Finally joining the Speedy club


You kicked the door in and took a seat in the front row! Well done!


----------



## rmorin

Casual Friday attire...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Loving the black croc strap look at the moment









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## MuckyMark

NYDan said:


> Is this a Haveston strap?
> Thanks,
> Dan


Sorry for late response. Yes it is the Forecastle.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Travelller




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS in the sunshine on Forstner Komfit JB 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

For today's launch:


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Zenmaster87

Nice day to break out the new strap!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## austex

Speedy Pro headed out for a drive!


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Learnt to use filters...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today is my Speedy's 20th birthday! I picked this beauty up from my AD on my birthday back in 2000. She's been an incredible watch over the years and I feel blessed to have had an opportunity to own this piece of history. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qqbqbs

Fulfilled a lifelong ambition a few days ago. Even managed to score the older-style tapering bracelet-it's perfect


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

The backside









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Error.


----------



## King_Neptune

Error.:roll:


----------



## rfortson

Need to add my latest, Gen 1 X-33 just in time for the SpaceX launch and docking with ISS









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DWebber18

Hello watch friends. I'm on the hunt for my next watch which I've decided will be a chronograph. The Speedy is obviously on the list but so is one of the. '57 models. I like the classic good looks combined with the modern movement. However, I'm concerned with the thickness of those models. I'm a big guy with a 7.5" wrist so a big watch doesn't put me off but at over 16mm they are pretty stout. What do owners of these models think? I'm hoping that's it's not as noticeable as I think but my Bremont is like 15.5mm and with anything other than short sleeves it's noticeable.


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

New shoes for my speedy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

Lots of bracelets the last few days. I, myself, tried one of the Uncle Seiko's on my FOIS and it's not half bad.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

I’m loving my Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## deozed




----------



## limnoman

rfortson said:


> Need to add my latest, Gen 1 X-33 just in time for the SpaceX launch and docking with ISS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Do the X33 bracelets have a diver's extension in the clasp?


----------



## Supero100x

My customized FOIS. Definitely a forever watch for me.


----------



## rfortson

rjohnson56 said:


> Do the X33 bracelets have a diver's extension in the clasp?


No, just a regular clasp with one extra set of adjustment holes.


----------



## rfortson

DWebber18 said:


> Hello watch friends. I'm on the hunt for my next watch which I've decided will be a chronograph. The Speedy is obviously on the list but so is one of the. '57 models. I like the classic good looks combined with the modern movement. However, I'm concerned with the thickness of those models. I'm a big guy with a 7.5" wrist so a big watch doesn't put me off but at over 16mm they are pretty stout. What do owners of these models think? I'm hoping that's it's not as noticeable as I think but my Bremont is like 15.5mm and with anything other than short sleeves it's noticeable.


The manual wind Speedmasters are not nearly that thick. I guess if you went for one of the new coaxial automatic models, those would be pretty thick. But the standard Speedmaster Professional or versions of if wear very well.


----------



## anaplian

mountain runner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap. Do you mind if I ask where it's from?


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## qqbqbs

DWebber18 said:


> Hello watch friends. I'm on the hunt for my next watch which I've decided will be a chronograph. The Speedy is obviously on the list but so is one of the. '57 models. I like the classic good looks combined with the modern movement. However, I'm concerned with the thickness of those models. I'm a big guy with a 7.5" wrist so a big watch doesn't put me off but at over 16mm they are pretty stout. What do owners of these models think? I'm hoping that's it's not as noticeable as I think but my Bremont is like 15.5mm and with anything other than short sleeves it's noticeable.


Get the watch, it won't be a problem. Most of the height is in the domed crystal (doesn't visually make the watch look thicker) and in the bulging case back, which sinks into the gap between your arm bones. The case of the watch sits flush on the wrist while wearing it and is perfectly proportioned


----------



## deozed




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## HDK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenmaster87

We had some tiki time this weekend!


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## dbao

Happy Speedy Tuesday! 145.0022 from 1995..


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Traded my 3570 for this blue tokyo 2020. Hope i won't regret


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

MKII from '70









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karar

Excellent thread , kept it up everyone


----------



## Roa12

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15199805
> 
> 
> René


I can't seem to find anywhere a strap of this shade of blue. From where did you buy it?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15199805
> 
> 
> René


thought is was this one from wornandwound but seems a shade off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Roa12 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15199805
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find anywhere a strap of this shade of blue. From where did you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is the Riviera Sky Blue strap from Atelier DeGriff.

René


----------



## plexus87

Recently bought this time piece
ST 145.012
321 cal.
1968 make

Got some time loss and case tightness is poor, but overall I'm very happy with it


----------



## kriiiss

Does the speedmaster reduced belong in here too or is there another thread?


----------



## Titan II

kriiiss said:


> Does the speedmaster reduced belong in here too or is there another thread?


Hey kriiiss! If it says Speedmaster on the dial then it's more than welcome here. The more the merrier.

Let's see it!

Rene


----------



## JStyles

My sapphire sandwich. Love this watch.


----------



## leo1790

My belated 40th birthday present just turned up. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcj

leo1790 said:


> My belated 40th birthday present just turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


is that Tokyo 2020 limited edition? I'm waiting for mine to arrive as I type. Very nice


----------



## leo1790

Watchcj said:


> is that Tokyo 2020 limited edition? I'm waiting for mine to arrive as I type. Very nice


It is, ordered from Japan last week, arrived yesterday. Absolutely love it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PJMED

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a ton of Speedmaster pictures out there and many are good. But man do I like this one. Reflection and all. Great job!


----------



## Spadon

New strap for Speedmaster Date


----------



## Spadon




----------



## rfortson

My latest arrival, Gen 2 X-33









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## rfortson

Family portraits

P6140014 by Russ, on Flickr

P6140025 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## duc

The OCD in you is kind of weak. Second hands on the two X33s out of synch would twist me up...


----------



## Watchcj

It arrived today, so worth the wait the photos did not do it justice at all


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## limnoman

Looked at my calendar and noted that this week also has a Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Mezzly

It's still Tuesday (just about). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

It's Tuesday in LA (photo taken a few hours ago around lunchtime...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kriiiss

My first Omega!


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## franco60

MKII from 1970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Just got a new to me Speedy which is likely a birth year piece too.

The rare DA 145.0022 Italian market exclusive "Liberace". 

I love the solid gold bezel that has started to patina and, in certain light, the dial takes on a midnight blue hue versus black, I think its a trick of the gold. I'd venture to call this an inverse Panda too.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bobmredg8

It's back from a 6 1/2 month journey to Switzerland and Seattle and back to Michigan. My 1969 861 Speedmaster looks brand new and I am so happy to have her back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

bobmredg8 said:


> It's back from a 6 1/2 month journey to Switzerland and Seattle and back to Michigan. My 1969 861 Speedmaster looks brand new and I am so happy to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on finally getting your Speedy back, Bob!

Good to hear you're happy with the end result. Now you can get on with enjoying it for another 50 years.

René


----------



## freshprincechiro

2 speedies that i own in my possession !


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

freshprincechiro said:


> 2 speedies that i own in my possession !


Those are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on finally getting your Speedy back, Bob!
> 
> Good to hear you're happy with the end result. Now you can get on with enjoying it for another 50 years.
> 
> René


Thank you Rene. Another 50 years would be great but at 62 I would hope for at least 35 more with this wonderful time piece. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

bobmredg8 said:


> It's back from a 6 1/2 month journey to Switzerland and Seattle and back to Michigan. My 1969 861 Speedmaster looks brand new and I am so happy to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look great!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## TedG954

OK, I'm in.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## ChrisWMT

I get the see my son in a 3D ultrasound tonight so I had to wear his future watch


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JP(Canada)

Classic pro.


----------



## SaMaster14

So often overlooked... but the dial and strap on the 40mm racing is classy and striking imo. Sadly, there isn't an offering quite like it in the new 44mm Racing range; as it would be nice if this piece were a tad larger!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gr8sw

new to me, my first Speedy... bought a gently used '05 sandwich from my collector pal in Houston


----------



## anaplian

bobmredg8 said:


> It's back from a 6 1/2 month journey to Switzerland and Seattle and back to Michigan. My 1969 861 Speedmaster looks brand new and I am so happy to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1969? Wow, just wow. Looks like a new watch just bought from an AD!


----------



## edchys




----------



## DWebber18

bobmredg8 said:


> It's back from a 6 1/2 month journey to Switzerland and Seattle and back to Michigan. My 1969 861 Speedmaster looks brand new and I am so happy to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece, a 145.022-69 is on my short list for next watch. The price offered seems fair but at the top of the range I was hoping to spend. So we'll see!


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## alex79

BSOTM









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

alex79 said:


> BSOTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Stunning. How do you like yours? Would love to hear your thoughts about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

anaplian said:


> 1969? Wow, just wow. Looks like a new watch just bought from an AD!





anaplian said:


> 1969? Wow, just wow. Looks like a new watch just bought from an AD!


Yes it does and for far less money than a brand new one. Other than my 861 movement with a serial number of 30994088 that I purchased new as a preteen with my paper route earnings everything else is brand new. They even had an 861 case leftover in Switzerland for it, which is different than an 1861 case. They completely reassembled the original case before returning it to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DWebber18

Welp, I'm the new owner of an incoming 145.022-69. Should be here Thursday, no box and papers which makes me sad but I'm also super excited to get it!


----------



## gregsassinator

Well, I officially joined the club! Went to the nearest AD on July 4th to look at a few different Omegas. I knew I had to try on the pieces "in the metal" before making my first luxury watch purchase. Before this purchase, the most expensive watch I had purchased was my Seiko SARB033. It was a close call between the Railmaster, Speedmaster hesalite, and Speedmaster sapphire. The Railmaster faux patina was slightly to my dislike and the logo on the crown not lining up when screwed down bothered me just enough. In the end, I knew that I had to go with the hesalite Speedy! I still can't believe it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DWebber18 said:


> Welp, I'm the new owner of an incoming 145.022-69. Should be here Thursday, no box and papers which makes me sad but I'm also super excited to get it!


And we're excited to see some pictures. Congratulations!!

René


----------



## DWebber18

gregsassinator said:


> Well, I officially joined the club! Went to the nearest AD on July 4th to look at a few different Omegas. I knew I had to try on the pieces "in the metal" before making my first luxury watch purchase. Before this purchase, the most expensive watch I had purchased was my Seiko SARB033. It was a close call between the Railmaster, Speedmaster hesalite, and Speedmaster sapphire. The Railmaster faux patina was slightly to my dislike and the logo on the crown not lining up when screwed down bothered me just enough. In the end, I knew that I had to go with the hesalite Speedy! I still can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hesalite Speedy is the way to go in my opinion. Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Titan II

gregsassinator said:


> Well, I officially joined the club! Went to the nearest AD on July 4th to look at a few different Omegas. I knew I had to try on the pieces "in the metal" before making my first luxury watch purchase. Before this purchase, the most expensive watch I had purchased was my Seiko SARB033. It was a close call between the Railmaster, Speedmaster hesalite, and Speedmaster sapphire. The Railmaster faux patina was slightly to my dislike and the logo on the crown not lining up when screwed down bothered me just enough. In the end, I knew that I had to go with the hesalite Speedy! I still can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Q


Congratulations on your big purchase!?? You picked an icon of the horology world, and I think you're going to be very happy. Imo, you just can't beat a Speedy as a first big watch purchase.

Now you can peruse the large Speedy on leather thread and get that credit card warmed up again.?

Enjoy!!

René


----------



## DWebber18

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your big purchase!🙂👌 You picked an icon of the horology world, and I think you're going to be very happy. Imo, you just can't beat a Speedy as a first big watch purchase.
> 
> Now you can peruse the large Speedy on leather thread and get that credit card warmed up again.😁
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> René


I've been thinking about a strap even before I bought the watch. I've got a nice tan leather strap that will fit it but I'm also thinking I need something fun like a croc with some color or something like that. The nice thing is anything else I get can pull double duty with my Sea-Dweller and potentially my Nomos as they are all 20mm.


----------



## DoctorWolf

gregsassinator said:


> Well, I officially joined the club! Went to the nearest AD on July 4th to look at a few different Omegas. I knew I had to try on the pieces "in the metal" before making my first luxury watch purchase. Before this purchase, the most expensive watch I had purchased was my Seiko SARB033. It was a close call between the Railmaster, Speedmaster hesalite, and Speedmaster sapphire. The Railmaster faux patina was slightly to my dislike and the logo on the crown not lining up when screwed down bothered me just enough. In the end, I knew that I had to go with the hesalite Speedy! I still can't believe it.


----------



## turb0wned




----------



## SgtHooch504

gregsassinator said:


> Well, I officially joined the club! Went to the nearest AD on July 4th to look at a few different Omegas. I knew I had to try on the pieces "in the metal" before making my first luxury watch purchase. Before this purchase, the most expensive watch I had purchased was my Seiko SARB033. It was a close call between the Railmaster, Speedmaster hesalite, and Speedmaster sapphire. The Railmaster faux patina was slightly to my dislike and the logo on the crown not lining up when screwed down bothered me just enough. In the end, I knew that I had to go with the hesalite Speedy! I still can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Congrats.

The Speedy is one of my Grail Watches (Grail #1). It's expensive so I'm still working up the initiative to pull the trigger. My one dilemma is hesalite or sapphire. Hesalite is cheaper and closer to the official moonwatch, but I've read the it scratches more easily. Sapphire is tougher, but more expensive. I do love the clear caseback, though. Still torn. I plan to see both in person once things open up a bit more in my area.


----------



## Galaga

SgtHooch504 said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> The Speedy is one of my Grail Watches (Grail #1). It's expensive so I'm still working up the initiative to pull the trigger. My one dilemma is hesalite or sapphire. Hesalite is cheaper and closer to the official moonwatch, but I've read the it scratches more easily. Sapphire is tougher, but more expensive. I do love the clear caseback, though. Still torn. I plan to see both in person once things open up a bit more in my area.


The condom ring around the sapphire will lead you towards the hesalite.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Galaga said:


> The condom ring around the sapphire will lead you towards the hesalite.


until you put a scratch in the hesalite and your buffing it out with polywatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504

Galaga said:


> The condom ring around the sapphire will lead you towards the hesalite.


Wow. There's an image that's gonna stay when I finally see the Speedy up close. I just hope I don't say that out loud because the AD near me is full of female sales reps.


----------



## DWebber18

SgtHooch504 said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> The Speedy is one of my Grail Watches (Grail #1). It's expensive so I'm still working up the initiative to pull the trigger. My one dilemma is hesalite or sapphire. Hesalite is cheaper and closer to the official moonwatch, but I've read the it scratches more easily. Sapphire is tougher, but more expensive. I do love the clear caseback, though. Still torn. I plan to see both in person once things open up a bit more in my area.


Having been in your shoes go see them both and you'll probably easily make a decision. Or go for the best of both worlds and get a 3592.50 or 3572.50 with hesalite on the front and a display back in sapphire.


----------



## SgtHooch504

DWebber18 said:


> Having been in your shoes go see them both and you'll probably easily make a decision. Or go for the best of both worlds and get a 3592.50 or 3572.50 with hesalite on the front and a display back in sapphire.


Thanks. I realize I can only get so much by watching the same YT review over and over and over (which is probably unhealthy). The sales reps at the AD near me are knowledgeable and helpful, so I venture outside the wire soon. I think they're still "by appointment only" so I might wait a little bit. The Speedy is not cheap and it's a high jump. I will take a look at the other references you mentioned.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thanks. I realize I can only get so much by watching the same YT review over and over and over (which is probably unhealthy). The sales reps at the AD near me are knowledgeable and helpful, so I venture outside the wire soon. I think they're still "by appointment only" so I might wait a little bit. The Speedy is not cheap and it's a high jump. I will take a look at the other references you mentioned.


You might keep an eye on AAFES. They've been known to have some stellar sales on their limited Omega inventory. I picked up my 005 there last year for $3600.


----------



## thewodg

Sorry, what's AAFES?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

thewodg said:


> Sorry, what's AAFES?


Army and Air Force Exchange Service, which are stores on US military bases that are only open to active duty military and military retirees. Based on his handle, I'm assuming he is eligible to shop there.


----------



## DWebber18

Well my watch showed up much earlier than expected, shipped overnight from the shop in NY. I think I need to take a link out to even up the clasp but other than that it seems to be in good condition as far as I can tell. The second hand resets to 12 and winding feels smooth. Start, stop and reset all happen as you'd expect.


----------



## SgtHooch504

RidingDonkeys said:


> You might keep an eye on AAFES. They've been known to have some stellar sales on their limited Omega inventory. I picked up my 005 there last year for $3600.


Thanks, I never thought of that. The ones near have slim pickin's, but sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thanks, I never thought of that. The ones near have slim pickin's, but sometimes you can get lucky.


You have to go online for Omega. I think they did a decent promotion for Independence Day.


----------



## SgtHooch504

RidingDonkeys said:


> Army and Air Force Exchange Service, which are stores on US military bases that are only open to active duty military and military retirees. Based on his handle, I'm assuming he is eligible to shop there.


Absolutely. Finding an Omega at the PX (Post Exchange) on base was like getting a winning lottery ticket. There were so rare and got scooped up pretty quickly.


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## thewodg

RidingDonkeys said:


> Army and Air Force Exchange Service, which are stores on US military bases that are only open to active duty military and military retirees. Based on his handle, I'm assuming he is eligible to shop there.


Thanks! I am, unfortunately, ineligible.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DWebber18 said:


> Well my watch showed up much earlier than expected, shipped overnight from the shop in NY. I think I need to take a link out to even up the clasp but other than that it seems to be in good condition as far as I can tell. The second hand resets to 12 and winding feels smooth. Start, stop and reset all happen as you'd expect.
> 
> View attachment 15337181


*WOW!!* That is beautiful!! Congratulations!!

René


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWebber18

Titan II said:


> *WOW!!* That is beautiful!! Congratulations!!
> 
> René


Thanks, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

Wearing the Speedmaster Racing today. Officially marketed as 40mm but probably closer to 39.5. And the cell phone camera + small wrist makes it look like about 45mm.


----------



## SaMaster14

skriefal said:


> Wearing the Speedmaster Racing today. Officially marketed as 40mm but probably closer to 39.5. And the cell phone camera + small wrist makes it look like about 45mm.
> 
> View attachment 15337978


Love to see another speedy racing! That bracelet is enticing... may need to pick one up haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy goodnight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skriefal

SaMaster14 said:


> Love to see another speedy racing! That bracelet is enticing... may need to pick one up haha


I've thought that it would be nice to try on the rubber strap . But don't want to spent $500+ for the strap and clasp!


----------



## DWebber18

skriefal said:


> I've thought that it would be nice to try on the rubber strap . But don't want to spent $500+ for the strap and clasp!


I'm just amazed a rubber strap can cost more than a whole set of rubber tires. And don't get my started in the JLC rubber coated metal ones that are like $1200. 🤢🤮


----------



## SaMaster14

skriefal said:


> I've thought that it would be nice to try on the rubber strap . But don't want to spent $500+ for the strap and clasp!


Yup, that's 100% fair. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

DWebber18 said:


> I'm just amazed a rubber strap can cost more than a whole set of rubber tires. And don't get my started in the JLC rubber coated metal ones that are like $1200.


I just learned that the Blancpain OEM NATOs sell for $1200 (and they look CHEAP!) I thought Omega was bad at $160...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DWebber18

SaMaster14 said:


> I just learned that the Blancpain OEM NATOs sell for $1200 (and they look CHEAP!) I thought Omega was bad at $160...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that really is crazy. I've seen $200 NATO's that are backed in leather which seems unnecessarily thick. But $1200 for 9" of fabric? Nope not in a million years.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

SaMaster14 said:


> I just learned that the Blancpain OEM NATOs sell for $1200 (and they look CHEAP!) I thought Omega was bad at $160...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Uhhh... if it is on the internet, then it must be true?

Seriously, I've been around this game for a while. I've seen those straps sell for fractions of that price at ADs.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

RidingDonkeys said:


> Uhhh... if it is on the internet, then it must be true?
> 
> Seriously, I've been around this game for a while. I've seen those straps sell for fractions of that price at ADs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


That was actually straight from the horses mouth, and I trusted the WUS poster. The poster followed up and explained after his direct convo with his Blancpain AD that he was mistaken - many of the cloth straps are closer to $250, but the ones laced with ceramic inserts are upwards of $1200.

Don't have to be a d*ck about it leaning experience on an Internet forum, right? I'm not writing an appellate brief with footnotes and citations or drafting Resolutions confirming all of my statements are true and correct in every post I make. I've seen TONS of misinformation posted, and that can be corrected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

The Donkey was not being a dic& about anything. He is a gentleman who was simply suggesting you might be misinformed. Loosen the tie a bit.


----------



## SaMaster14

duc said:


> The Donkey was not being a dic& about anything. He is a gentleman who was simply suggesting you might be misinformed. Loosen the tie a bit.


Just came off a bit abrasive in the quote ... could have done without the first sentence and beginning the second with "seriously". 

When people say "no offense," it's a preface that something that could at least be interpreted as offensive is coming after the pause (or comma on an Internet forum)

I've been a di*k on these forums myself and have been called out on it. I've also learned a TON on this forums (and had to fact check a thing or two myself). Just like to call things as I see them when I can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## manofrolex

SaMaster14 said:


> Just came off a bit abrasive in the quote ... could have done without the first sentence and beginning the second with "seriously".
> 
> When people say "no offense," it's a preface that something that could at least be interpreted as offensive is coming after the pause (or comma on an Internet forum)
> 
> I've been a di*k on these forums myself and have been called out on it. I've also learned a TON on this forums (and had to fact check a thing or two myself). Just like to call things as I see them when I can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And this is why OoO is a safe place

For posterity since I am here


----------



## SaMaster14

jmanlay said:


> And this is why OoO is a safe place
> 
> For posterity since I am here


I have no qualms about my above posts at all haha

Love that strap on your Speedy, btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Some iPhone shenanigans
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## skyleth




----------



## househalfman




----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## skyleth




----------



## Yashio

Remembering the brief window when I had three Speedmasters.










Can't keep them all though, so now I'm down to one.


----------



## Buchmann69

Yashio said:


> Remembering the brief window when I had three Speedmasters.
> 
> View attachment 15354470
> 
> 
> Can't keep them all though, so now I'm down to one.
> 
> View attachment 15354472


That one is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just gorgeous

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## franklyfresh

Hi - I didn't want to make a whole new thread for for a simple question so I am hoping someone here can help me out. I am receiving a 2002 Omega Speedmaster ref 3551.20.00 and am trying to figure out what size deployant claps / straps I would need to purchase to replace the stock bracelet.

I believe I need 20mm straps - does that mean I also need a 20mm clasp? or is it 18mm?


----------



## Dufresne

franklyfresh said:


> Hi - I didn't want to make a whole new thread for for a simple question so I am hoping someone here can help me out. I am receiving a 2002 Omega Speedmaster ref 3551.20.00 and am trying to figure out what size deployant claps / straps I would need to purchase to replace the stock bracelet.
> 
> I believe I need 20mm straps - does that mean I also need a 20mm clasp? or is it 18mm?


Omega OEM deployant clasps are identified by the size of the strap where it meets the clasp, e.g., the OEM strap for a Speedy Pro is 20x18, and thus you would want the 18mm clasp if it is intended to fit said strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklyfresh

Dufresne said:


> Omega OEM deployant clasps are identified by the size of the strap where it meets the clasp, e.g., the OEM strap for a Speedy Pro is 20x18, and thus you would want the 18mm clasp if it is intended to fit said strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the help!!


----------



## Yashio




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedies are bananas. B. A. N. A. N. A. S. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Dufresne said:


> Uncle Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Mirabello1 said:


> Just gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received my US flat link in the mail. I'm hesitant to install because I hear it can be a battle, and my FOIS could take a beating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tbensous

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice strap which one is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Strap on 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

tbensous said:


> Nice strap which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's an Archer seat belt from Amazon.ca


----------



## Buchmann69

Dufresne said:


> I just received my US flat link in the mail. I'm hesitant to install because I hear it can be a battle, and my FOIS could take a beating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 20mm endlink fits perfectly with the Speedy Pro, no battle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

My 145.022-76


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MidnightBeggar said:


> View attachment 15362074
> 
> My 145.022-76


Awesome shot! Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## limnoman

SaMaster14 said:


> Some iPhone shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Omega did a great job of "hiding" the date.


----------



## SaMaster14

Working this weekend. ... at least I have company!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## piumach

It's Tuesday by the way..... 









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman

piumach said:


> It's Tuesday by the way.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Is it?


----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


>


Looks great on that NATO, Mark! I like the little splash of red.

René


----------



## stockae92




----------



## SaMaster14

Also pictured, the best ciabatta in west Los Angeles (Belwood Bakery - Brentwood)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

?


----------



## orangenSaft

SgtHooch504 said:


> Wow. There's an image that's gonna stay when I finally see the Speedy up close. I just hope I don't say that out loud because the AD near me is full of female sales reps.


Indeed. Once seen, it cannot be unseen. You can polish Hesalite, and you'll also stop caring after a few months - it will be YOUR Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Enjoying a bit of the winter sun during my lunchtime walk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

006 says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasey

My new Speedmaster on a racing leather strap says hi!


----------



## animusolus

Realized I haven't posted here in a while and figured I should rectify that...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ar7iste

New NATO strap for the Speedy!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## wwarren

On the Uncle Seiko Holzer...


----------



## bassplayrr

She's my fourth Speedmaster to join the collection, and I just took delivery today:























I feel honored to own #974, which I'm told is the last new one sold by a boutique in the US (via NYC). Such an amazing watch and history.


----------



## Commandercody66

New member of the Speedmaster club with my 006


----------



## Delugs

Any other Speedy Tuesday 1 owners over here? Wasn't lucky enough to buy it at retail, but glad to have found it on the second hand market!


----------



## Pro Diver

I hereby tender my application to the club ...


----------



## Titan II

Pro Diver said:


> I hereby tender my application to the club ...
> 
> View attachment 15376944


Everything looks to be in order. Your application has been accepted. Congratulations!! Now proceed and enjoy your Speedmaster.

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

Been rocking this since March.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BufordTJustice said:


> Been rocking this since March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME piece and great pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

usmc_k9_vet said:


> AWESOME piece and great pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You! Just iPhone XR, some creativity, and fighting the autofocus. 

Watch has been just as amazing as my Seamaster 300 MC. I'm 50/50 between the two and the Speedy is holding at +.5 spd. Stunning precision.

PR tested out at 65.5 hours (rated at 60 by Omega) when I first got it, but I didn't wind it all the way before the test.

Super watch with a dial that is stunning. I've seen one AP CODE 11.59 Aventurine Perpetual at a local AD and the dial quality of the Aventurine was identical. Which is to say, STUNNING.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

usmc_k9_vet said:


> AWESOME piece and great pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with the above.

I couldn't pull it off, but damn... that's one hell of a dial.

Case ain't too bad either...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

Delugs said:


> Any other Speedy Tuesday 1 owners over here? Wasn't lucky enough to buy it at retail, but glad to have found it on the second hand market!
> 
> View attachment 15375195


Speaking of nice Speedies... I've always admired the radial subdials and applied logos on these.

No, I don't have an ST1. Yes, I wish I did.

And yes, if I got one, I'd also have to plan for a new kind of social distancing (the kind that involves matrimonial lawyers).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Strap change:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Aaaaand it's Tuesday again!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TedG954




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## joesym001

So I guess I can post here now. First Speedy!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Day/Date


----------



## Buramu

Today, after a long 3 month wait, I finally joined the Speedmaster Club! Incredibly chuffed with the watch!


----------



## edchys

*On uncle seiko bracelet *


----------



## Pongster

Joining the club


----------



## detroitMD

BufordTJustice said:


> Been rocking this since March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG. I love it. Gorgeous.


----------



## animusolus

SaMaster14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The two puppies compel me to give a like.

Dogs and Speedies are the perfect match....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Pongster said:


> Joining the club
> View attachment 15395300


Very nice set. Some well thought choices there. If the top right corner one is a blue moon phase you get 5 extra points.


----------



## Pongster

PJMED said:


> Very nice set. Some well thought choices there. If the top right corner one is a blue moon phase you get 5 extra points.


yes it's blue moon phase. But the steel version. There's a ceramic version i think.


----------



## animusolus

Happy Monday from the Outer Banks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Shirt + Speedy combo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44




----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## anonymousmoose

I'll ask the speedy club rather than post a new thread.

What is the difference between the current speedy 311.30.42.30.01.005 and the 3570.50?

The 3570 is the one that comes up pre-owned a lot.


----------



## DoctorWolf

anonymousmoose said:


> I'll ask the speedy club rather than post a new thread.
> 
> What is the difference between the current speedy 311.30.42.30.01.005 and the 3570.50?
> 
> The 3570 is the one that comes up pre-owned a lot.


I could be wrong but I believe the difference is primarily the box it comes with. One is quite plain and reasonably sized. The other is massive and has lots of goodies.
Also the 3570 bracelet has push pins and the 311.30.42.30.01.005 bracelet has screws


----------



## Buramu

Question about the Speedmaster Pro: _how stiff are the pushers for operating the chronograph supposed to be? _

On my (new) Speedy I really have to put a lot of force on the start/stop pusher to engage the stopwatch. It will start with a proper 'clunk' when fully pushed but there's a lot more resistance than I expected - it's not a particularly gratifying tactile sensation. It's hard to quantify the required force verbally, but I can't start/stop the chrono with just a single finger on my Speedy. I need to counter-push with my thumb on the other side of the watch and squeeze really hard to cross the threshold.


----------



## markfoto40

DoctorWolf said:


> I could be wrong but I believe the difference is primarily the box it comes with. One is quite plain and reasonably sized. The other is massive and has lots of goodies.
> Also the 3570 bracelet has push pins and the 311.30.42.30.01.005 bracelet has screws


That's my understanding too. The big box presentation and the screws on the bracelet. And that they're newer models.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

It's not Tuesday, but I don't care! Happy Friday all!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## anonymousmoose

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15409458


I had Lego pirates from 29 years ago. Looked for them at my folks but can't find them :-( would have been nice to hand down to my daughter


----------



## Buramu

anonymousmoose said:


> I had Lego pirates from 29 years ago.


One of the major perks of having a kid is that you get to play with Lego again


----------



## SaMaster14

On the links early this morning!

Speedy on rubber really was super comfortable


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markfoto40

SaMaster14 said:


> On the links early this morning!
> 
> Speedy on rubber really was super comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice way to start the day!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## wongthian2

Traded the moonwatch but kept the X-33gen2
x33 and Speedie by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

markfoto40 said:


> Nice way to start the day!


Definitely! Although being up at 5:30am on a Saturday wasn't _too_ fun. Played a decent round, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Is $3600 USD or $5000 AUD a good used price for a speedy pro?

A local ones come up for sale


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Titan II

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15416205


A Speedmaster Moonwatch eclipse.⌚🌔

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## househalfman

anonymousmoose said:


> Is $3600 USD or $5000 AUD a good used price for a speedy pro?
> 
> A local ones come up for sale


I don't know what the market is like in AU but I got mine here in the US brand new (albeit from the grey market, but came with everything) for slightly less than that. This was 2.5 years ago though.


----------



## Alfa2600

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15412735
> 
> 
> René


I love my speedy pro on it's braclet, but recently I've become a sucker for leather straps. Yours looks stunning. What strap is that and do you have a poc of the buckle?


----------



## Titan II

Alfa2600 said:


> I love my speedy pro on it's braclet, but recently I've become a sucker for leather straps. Yours looks stunning. What strap is that and do you have a poc of the buckle?


Thanks, Alfa! Thanks kind of you to say.

The strap is the Antique Brown from Atelier DeGriff in Belgium. They have a great website with very interesting articles and interviews, how-to videos, an online store that sells high quality straps. You should definitely check them out.

The strap tapers from 20mm at the lugs down to 16mm at the buckle, giving the watch a very vintage look and feel. I wear it with an oem tang buckle;










All the best,

René


----------



## Alfa2600

Titan II said:


> Thanks, Alfa! Thanks kind of you to say.
> 
> The strap is the Antique Brown from Atelier DeGriff in Belgium. They have a great website with very interesting articles and interviews, how-to videos, an online store that sells high quality straps. You should definitely check them out.
> 
> The strap tapers from 20mm at the lugs down to 16mm at the buckle, giving the watch a very vintage look and feel. I wear it with an oem tang buckle;
> 
> View attachment 15418639
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> René


Thank you René, I will most certainly take a look.


----------



## montelatici

Was able to buy a near mint triple date Speedmaster 3521.30 (silver dial) at a reasonable price. I am an Omega owner (a 1960s dress model), but I was considering this particular model Speedmaster or a Seamaster chrono for some time. So, I guess I have joined the Speedmaster club thread.


----------



## Stretch44

Earlier today.


----------



## markfoto40

Stretch44 said:


> Earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 15420353


Nice! Is the an AaronBespoke custom strap?


----------



## anonymousmoose

househalfman said:


> I don't know what the market is like in AU but I got mine here in the US brand new (albeit from the grey market, but came with everything) for slightly less than that. This was 2.5 years ago though.


Thanks. Its been sold anyhow


----------



## Stretch44

markfoto40 said:


> Nice! Is the an AaronBespoke custom strap?


Nope, it's just a strap from WatchGecko. Their straps are really good for the price. They have multiple color schemes in this particular strap. Thanks!


----------



## TheHun

Nice hike with the speedy on


----------



## montelatici

Triple Date MK40 arrived it is nearly mint and seems authentic. Ran it on the timegrapher and it is running slow. Good amplitude and acceptable beat error. May take it in for regulation.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## RLS1851

Got mine going today!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy speedy Tuesday, bracelet to strap in same day!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Higs




----------



## capitalEU

Stretch44 said:


> Earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 15420353


Gorgeous strap! Does it wear comfortably? How big is the gap between the strap and the lugs?


----------



## Stretch44

capitalEU said:


> Gorgeous strap! Does it wear comfortably? How big is the gap between the strap and the lugs?


It's very comfortable. The gap is minimal.


----------



## sbena

It’s interesting and fun going through this thread and seeing all the amazing variations and strap combinations for the speedy. Over the past few years I have placed my speedy on several different straps and it looked great on all of them. However I recently placed it back into its bracelet and realized how I under appreciated that bracelet. The aesthetics are great and I find it to be super comfortable.


----------



## Galaga

#respect
#icon


----------



## SlCKB0Y

anonymousmoose said:


> Is $3600 USD or $5000 AUD a good used price for a speedy pro?


I bought one new about a month ago for @5k AUD.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Galaga said:


> #respect
> #icon


it may only be a speedy but it's probably Buzz Aldrin's missing speedy. ?


----------



## DoctorWolf

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

DoctorWolf said:


> Happy Tuesday


Hi Doc! How do you like the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet?

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## DoctorWolf

Titan II said:


> Hi Doc! How do you like the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet?
> 
> René


Hi René,
I think it's great. I'm a big fan even though it is not perfect. There is a small gap between the endlinks and the bracelet (due to the bracelet being 19mm and the endlinks being 20) and another one between the bracelet and the clasp which I think don't look too good. The clasp isn't great either IMO. 
BUT for the price I think it's absolutely outstanding and I love the way it looks on the speedy, even though mine is not actually vintage... 
I would recommend it to anyone who likes the look. I think Uncle Seiko did a great job


----------



## detroitMD

Performance times 2


----------



## SaMaster14

Still loving this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mmk

Took this pic for another post. Since I have the pic thought I'd share here...


----------



## Titan II

DoctorWolf said:


> Hi René,
> I think it's great. I'm a big fan even though it is not perfect. There is a small gap between the endlinks and the bracelet (due to the bracelet being 19mm and the endlinks being 20) and another one between the bracelet and the clasp which I think don't look too good. The clasp isn't great either IMO.
> BUT for the price I think it's absolutely outstanding and I love the way it looks on the speedy, even though mine is not actually vintage...
> I would recommend it to anyone who likes the look. I think Uncle Seiko did a great job


Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts, Doc.

I might look into getting either the flat link or the 1171 for my Speedmaster. Maybe both...who knows.

Thanks again!

René


----------



## paulie8777

Happy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## JG's Watches

New to me as of this weekend and am loving it! Glad to be in the Speedy Club.


----------



## Titan II

JG's Watches said:


> New to me as of this weekend and am loving it! Glad to be in the Speedy Club.
> View attachment 15441059


Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA forum.

Congratulations on picking up a Speedy!! You're going to love it. Nice capture of the Hesalite btw.

René


----------



## JG's Watches

Titan II said:


> Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA forum.
> 
> Congratulations on picking up a Speedy!! You're going to love it. Nice capture of the Hesalite btw.
> 
> René


Thanks, I am certainly enjoying myself here. I actually bought this watch through the forum and it was a very pleasant buying experience.
Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## arkolykos

Speedie on a fresh Molequin strap.
Absolutely dope


----------



## mgonz12

First time off the bracelet.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just back from a fine servicing from TM Watch:


----------



## TedG954




----------



## garydusa




----------



## BobMartian




----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Zenmaster87

Was a beautiful morning for a coffee!


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Caught this one of my 145.022-76 lookin' almost tropical


----------



## Haf




----------



## zman8

Just got my speedy pro today and am trying to figure out what this dial on the back of the watch is supposed to indicate. I think this is part of the balance wheel assembly but to what is the pointer indicating?
Thanks.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Realized I have some dirt on my cuff! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Buchmann69

New Forstner Flat Link Band 

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> New Forstner Flat Link Band
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Hey Rob,

That looks amazing! Would you be able to show a few more pictures...on wrist, clasp, side view, back side of end links? And maybe give us your initial thoughts?

I was thinking about getting the Uncle Seiko flat link. Have you had to occasion to compare the two? Was the Uncle Seiko ever in the running for you? Why did you choose Forstner over US?

I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> That looks amazing! Would you be able to show a few more pictures...on wrist, clasp, side view, back side of end links? And maybe give us your initial thoughts?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the Uncle Seiko flat link. Have you had to occasion to compare the two? Was the Uncle Seiko ever in the running for you? Why did you choose Forstner over US?
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!
> 
> René


Hey René,

You are a true WIS 

I also purchased the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet, prior to this purchase. It's a good bracelet for the price point, but I like the Forstner a bit better for two reasons:

1. the end links are sold and better fitted: they have a more graceful curve and smoother transition with the rest of the bracelet. The US end links look more angular and square-ish, and the transition is not as smooth, imho.

2. The stretchy links by the clasp on the Forstner bracelet are super cool and comfy!!! Anyone here remember the Speidel bracelet...?

These are minor quibbles and I hate to pick one over the other. the US bracelet is really good too, but I like the Forstner a bit more.

Pics to follow, for René 

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## SR20Fastback

Wearing the speedy almost exclusively these days, and just swapping from one haveston strap to another


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey René,
> 
> You are a true WIS
> 
> I also purchased the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet, prior to this purchase. It's a good bracelet for the price point, but I like the Forstner a bit better for two reasons:
> 
> 1. the end links are sold and better fitted: they have a more graceful curve and smoother transition with the rest of the bracelet. The US end links look more angular and square-ish, and the transition is not as smooth, imho.
> 
> 2. The stretchy links by the clasp on the Forstner bracelet are super cool and comfy!!! Anyone here remember the Speidel bracelet...?
> 
> These are minor quibbles and I hate to pick one over the other. the US bracelet is really good too, but I like the Forstner a bit more.
> 
> Pics to follow, for René
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Cheers Rob!?? Thanks for your insight. That was very informative. Looking forward to the pictures.

Best,

René


----------



## drmdwebb

New member of the speedy club (2020 sapphire sandwich) thanks to a great sale with another WUSer. Sporting the alligator strap on the deployment clasp thanks to another deal with another WUSer. You guys hooked me up!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Happy Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Buchmann69 said:


> New Forstner Flat Link Band
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


That looks incredibly sharp! Well done!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

A little monochrome today. I'm really liking the simplicity of this sailcloth strap with the speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

The new Forstner Flat Link on the FOIS today... digging this bracelet, I like the little bit of give from the 4 stretchy links as my wrist swells and shrinks throughout the day.


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

#wannarace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

also rocking the new Forstner flat link









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

govdubspeedgo said:


> also rocking the new Forstner flat link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!!

I just helped an acquaintance pick up one of these bracelets for his FOIS. I think it looks amazing, and he's very happy with it.

Enjoy!!

René


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Titan II

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15472386


Very nice!! Great combo and great photo.

René


----------



## Spadon

Been wanting one of these for a long time. Finally got it. Couldn't be happier! Just an amazing watch!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## skyleth

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## nuvolablue01

Happy Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## john9963

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Titan II

Keeping with the theme today. The Legend;



















René


----------



## nuvolablue01

househalfman said:


>


@househalfman nice shot!
Can I ask what style of bracelet this is? 1171?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

nuvolablue01 said:


> @househalfman nice shot!
> Can I ask what style of bracelet this is? 1171?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It came on another watch (Nodus Sector). The lug height don't quite match...










...on the wrist it's not that noticeable and other than that it fits perfectly without any modification.


----------



## limnoman

Picking mushrooms for a Speedy Tuesday dinner


----------



## stockae92

Fresh battery


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS on Forstner flat link









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DantonIzzo

My FOIS is ready for fall!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

what’s the strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Sailcloth today (Barton):


----------



## DantonIzzo

govdubspeedgo said:


> what's the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 B&R Band.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

Try a quality alligator strap on your Speedmasters to give them an altogether different look. I love my Hesalite moon but, comfortable as the bracelet is, it's the one watch where I've broken my rule about removing bracelets for straps (it primarily has applied to my Rolex watches which I think look terrible on all straps). When I bought the watch years ago, it also came with an Omega alligator dual rail strap which the previous owner threw into the deal It was too narrow IMO and black straps on silver watches bore me silly. I prefer chocolate brown or cognac brown. This is a Hirsch Viscount I bought with the proceeds of the sale of the Omega strap:


----------



## skyleth

Happy Friday!


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

wis_dad said:


> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Might I ask what jacket this is? Looks like something I would enjoy and I'm currently looking for one. Thanks in advance.

And in keeping with the thread, looking tiny here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

busch12 said:


> Might I ask what jacket this is? Looks like something I would enjoy and I'm currently looking for one. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, no problem mate. It's a Barbour Steve McQueen 'Arizona' wax jacket.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

wis_dad said:


> Hey, no problem mate. It's a Barbour Steve McQueen 'Arizona' wax jacket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thanks. Excellent choice. I've got one of their international jackets in black. I'll have to look into this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

Just joined the club. 
A vintage Mark II. Not just a longtime ambition piece, but also a birth year watch. 
The dial has a gorgeous patination that has given it a uniform grey.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## drmdwebb

Today's a custom strap from our very own WUSer Neil Mott @solar g-shocker :


----------



## Higs

Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## brianinCA

busch12 said:


> Might I ask what jacket this is? Looks like something I would enjoy and I'm currently looking for one. Thanks in advance.
> 
> And in keeping with the thread, looking tiny here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the OEM leather strap on your Speedy? Looks great!


----------



## limnoman

Poor shot of what I've got a better shot of what I want


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman




----------



## BundyBear

rjohnson56 said:


> Poor shot of what I've got a better shot of what I want


For a moment there I thought you actually already got the watch


----------



## mattya56

'99 stealth Apollo. This one is of legal drinking age!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For a moment there I thought you actually already got the watch


I've been told that the Snoopy should be arriving early next year (Q1).


----------



## Higs

And now on Forstner flat link bracelet - it has a few sprung links in it so very comfortable.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Higs said:


> And now on Forstner flat link bracelet - it has a few sprung links in it so very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 15488100


Very nice. I have the Uncle Seiko version incoming soon.

I thought the Forstner version only came in a mixed polished/brushed version. Yours looks fully brushed, or is it just the lighting?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Well... I thought I ordered the brushed/polished one but it's definitely brushed on all links. I like it though - I'm not sure I'd prefer the polished one. My plan was to try the polished one and brush it if it was too shiny.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Higs said:


> Well... I thought I ordered the brushed/polished one but it's definitely brushed on all links. I like it though - I'm not sure I'd prefer the polished one. My plan was to try the polished one and brush it if it was too shiny.


Looks great. I know what you mean..... I've also ordered the fully brushed one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

What to wear, what to wear...


----------



## Mirosuaw

Happy monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday...


----------



## bonsaiguy




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy Thursday, strap change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

govdubspeedgo said:


> speedy Thursday, strap change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Tan/brown straps on the Speedy Pro are perfection.










René


----------



## Buramu

1863 up close...


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## danshort

Finally joining the club and I'm stoked.


















It joins my other space watch - although it isn't a true Pogue.


----------



## carlhaluss

2nd time around! In too much haste, I should my first FOIS. Now Idecided it is still my favorite Speedmaster, so it's now back again!


----------



## marcsp

my speedy


----------



## chnzwh

My Speedy with my favorite drink


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965

First time contributor to this thread:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


> First time contributor to this thread:


Welcome aboard, Russ. You have great taste!

René


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


>


Oh, how I've missed these pictures. Welcome back, Carl!! Lookin' good!!

René


----------



## Buramu




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## miro1893

1st Post in this thread - greets from germany .


----------



## Dante231

carlhaluss said:


> 2nd time around! In too much haste, I should my first FOIS. Now Idecided it is still my favorite Speedmaster, so it's now back again!
> 
> View attachment 15493587
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493589
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493590


Mine went overboard on Narragansett Bay. Still mourning, but on the hunt for a replacement. Didn't really appreciate how much I loved that watch.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## miro1893

ok next one .


----------



## carlhaluss

Dante231 said:


> Mine went overboard on Narragansett Bay. Still mourning, but on the hunt for a replacement. Didn't really appreciate how much I loved that watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I feel your pain. Hope one day you will be able to replace it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada this Oct. 12th!


----------



## Dante231

carlhaluss said:


> I feel your pain. Hope one day you will be able to replace it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks! I will be back!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Canada this Oct. 12th!


Happy Thanksgiving!!

That's a great combo, Carl! ? ?

Rene


----------



## thewodg

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15495734


Love this combo. Mind sharing where you purchased that strap?


----------



## uvalaw2005

thewodg said:


> Love this combo. Mind sharing where you purchased that strap?


Thanks! That's toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps:









RedRockStraps - Etsy


Shop Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps located in Conifer, Colorado. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## SaMaster14

And it's Tuesday again!


----------



## thewodg

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks! That's toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRockStraps - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps located in Conifer, Colorado. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks! Looks great on the Speedy! I have a different color canvas from him myself on my MKII P300. He does nice work.


----------



## TheHun

Happy Wednesday


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Which shoes should I wear today?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Which shoes should I wear today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For today, my vote goes to the US 1171. Post some pictures if you have the opportunity.

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Titan II said:


> For today, my vote goes to the US 1171. Post some pictures if you have the opportunity.
> 
> René


But I just got the forstner flat link!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> But I just got the forstner flat link!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great!! I like that you went with the brushed centre links and polished outer links. I think it suits the combination of brushed and polished surfaces on the case really nicely. It also has that vintage look of the late 50s, early 60s.

One day I'm going to get the Forstner Flat link for my Speedy as well. I'll probably also get the US 1171 if I can't get a new OMEGA 1171. However, right now I'm saving every penny for my next watch purchase...either the silver opaline dial Globemaster or the 43.5mm PO.

Have fun with the bracelets, ILOW!

Rene


----------



## miro1893




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen

Today:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Pocket shot with the new band:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Pocket shot with the new band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really _does_ look fantastic.🤠👍

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Thanks! I’m liking it. I debated the fully brushed one or the one with polished sides. 

I think the brushed one belongs on a Seamaster and the polished sides dress up the speedmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks! I'm liking it. I debated the fully brushed one or the one with polished sides.
> 
> I think the brushed one belongs on a Seamaster and the polished sides dress up the speedmaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree with you more.

René


----------



## mt_timepieces

Really would like to get one, maybe next year. Im pretty upset I had one last year and sold it for another watch!


----------



## nuvolablue01

US 1171 bracelet swap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## lo_scrivano

nuvolablue01 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that? It looks like it drops straight down unlike the standard issue with end links. It looks like it may work for someone like me that can only wear a Speedy on leather due to a 6.5 wrist size.

Here's my WRUW shot










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Mirabello1

Enjoying this









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

lo_scrivano said:


> What bracelet is that? It looks like it drops straight down unlike the standard issue with end links. It looks like it may work for someone like me that can only wear a Speedy on leather due to a 6.5 wrist size.
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Hi. Its the Uncle Seiko fully brushed flatlink bracelet. And yes it's pretty minimal but very comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Anyone have any Speedmaster Pro pics on a Red and/or Green Rally strap? Also, where did you find a quality strap? I'm having a hell of a time finding those.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

GMTtwotone said:


> Anyone have any Speedmaster Pro pics on a Red and/or Green Rally strap? Also, where did you find a quality strap? I'm having a hell of a time finding those.


got one of these and love it!









20mm Malt Le Mans Racing Watch Strap | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

govdubspeedgo said:


> got one of these and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Malt Le Mans Racing Watch Strap | B & R Bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bandrbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, but not the color I'm looking for. Found this one though:









Rally Leather Strap (Racing Green)


If you don't see your required size or style here, click here to customise your French Calfskin Rally leather strap Our 100% handmade rally leather straps now come with curved lug ends as standard. This particular strap in rich green is made from the softest vegetable tanned bovine leather...




monstraps.com


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## BundyBear

Not had this on my wrist for a while but I re-connect with it pretty easily. Love my _Speedmaster_.


----------



## joesym001

First moonwatch-Galaxy Express 999 LE ref. 3571


----------



## mrod1108

My speedy reduced


----------



## Buschyfor3

Edit (photo attachment):


----------



## mg512




----------



## NewGuard84

I have been planning to join this club for a while and the time is likely soon.

The eye candy here did not disappoint! It will take me a while to get through all of it.


----------



## offrdmania




----------



## offrdmania

On a "Holy Grail" 1450 bracelet


----------



## lo_scrivano

mrod1108 said:


> My speedy reduced
> View attachment 15507797


Love this watch. Had one for a long time and sold it off on this very forum. Great size and I like the dial layout a lot.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## phamou

FOIS


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JvTrinh

First Speedmaster for first milestone of soon completing grad school and a promotion at work! Glad to be part of the club.


----------



## Titan II

JvTrinh said:


> First Speedmaster for first milestone of soon completing grad school and a promotion at work! Glad to be part of the club.
> View attachment 15509153


Congratulations all around, and best of luck in your chosen field. Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

René


----------



## limnoman

Zooming never ends but Tuesday comes only once a week


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## stockae92




----------



## skyleth

Happy Tuesday


----------



## JvTrinh

Titan II said:


> Congratulations all around, and best of luck in your chosen field. Happy Speedy Tuesday!!
> 
> René


Thank you René, you're a prevalent individual on these forums and I thank you for your well wishes.

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## brianinCA

On forstner flat link bracelet. Quite comfortable.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Finally arrived!


----------



## GMTtwotone

Does anyone run thier chrono non stop just to have the large seconds hand move around? If not, do you leave it at 12 covering the logo?


----------



## GMTtwotone

Hmm


----------



## mg512




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

GMTtwotone said:


> Hmm


That is blasphemy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Anyone know how to read this date?


----------



## GMTtwotone

On the road again


----------



## UFOh

I'm new here.

Hello, my name's UFOh and I'm an addict.










Just picked up the Apollo 8 'dark side of the moon' a few days ago, I think an Apollo 11 is next and hopefully a 50th Apollo 13. Probably should add a vintage piece to the collection too.


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ladizha said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loolin' good on that flat link. I like that you've chosen the polished outer links as opposed to the all brushed version. Nicely done!??

René


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nathantw666

A few of my commemorative items to go with the Speedmaster. Not shown is the Hasselblad camera.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Happy Speedy Tuesday all
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Dienstagmorgen in Deutschland


----------



## limnoman

Tuesday pic during a short Zoom break.


----------



## Neuromancer

nathantw666 said:


> A few of my commemorative items to go with the Speedmaster. Not shown is the Hasselblad camera.


Great picture!


----------



## keerola

Ordered my first speedy today! What is the usual wait time? The AD did not have any in stock and they told me it will take a month. This for the hesalite 005, is it normal or is the updated version just around the corner...?


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

GMTtwotone said:


> Does anyone run thier chrono non stop just to have the large seconds hand move around? If not, do you leave it at 12 covering the logo?


I used to but after talking to someone at Omega, they suggested it would promote earlier wear and tear. It also runs down the power reserve more quickly.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nathantw666

Neuromancer said:


> Great picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## wwarren

Watching the World Series - hoping for a Game 7....


----------



## lo_scrivano

Don't feel like an incoming post so will just announce it here. Incoming!










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djames2399

CSG said:


> I used to but after talking to someone at Omega, they suggested it would promote earlier wear and tear. It also runs down the power reserve more quickly.


I'm pretty sure this isn't true from what Archer and others have said. The power reserve has the Chrono "baked in" and using it or not using it doesn't really affect the power reserve one way or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

djames2399 said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't true from what Archer and others have said. The power reserve has the Chrono "baked in" and using it or not using it doesn't really affect the power reserve one way or another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it is from what both Omega and Nesbit's said. At least for the 1861 caliber.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Honeymoon phase

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

On leather Nato...


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

djames2399 said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't true from what Archer and others have said. The power reserve has the Chrono "baked in" and using it or not using it doesn't really affect the power reserve one way or another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CSG said:


> I'm pretty sure it is from what both Omega and Nesbit's said. At least for the 1861 caliber.


CSG, that is not correct - Nesbit misguided you. Running the chronograph does not reduce the power reserve; it does make the watch stop sooner because the Chrono seconds hand adds more friction to the moving gears & when the power reserve reaches a certain (low) point it does not have sufficient torque to overcome the chrono seconds hand so the watch stops. if you shut off the chrono hand, the watch will start working again & will give you the full 48 hrs of power reserve.
Power reserve is a function of the main spring, the gear ratios, etc. having the chrono seconds hand running/not running does not alter the power reserve.

recently we went thru this very discussion - read Archer's answers in this thread that i have linked below & also read my post #23 where I link another much older 2012 thread where the WUS member has tabulated the power reserve hours with & without chrono running. The results are clear.......

Beginner Question


----------



## bombaywalla

You know, I love the Omega Speedmaster Pro - a classic watch, undisputed king cosmonaut/astronaut watch, long standing experiences in space & on the Moon like only one other watch, superb Calibre 1861 that is a work-horse that takes a beating, keeps on ticking. But........................
..........................I have to say, the Bulova Lunar Pilot dial is _much_ better than the Omega Speedmaster's - it's really a fantastic 3-D dial like no other astronaut/cosmonaut watch. Really superbly executed with the tachymeter on the rehaut/chapter ring that is on a pedastal vs. the watch dial, the sub-dials below the main dial & the main watch dial on mini stilts above the sub-dials and the applied indicies.

I enjoy both........  

3570.50.00


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## CSG

bombaywalla said:


> CSG, that is not correct - Nesbit misguided you. Running the chronograph does not reduce the power reserve; it does make the watch stop sooner because the Chrono seconds hand adds more friction to the moving gears & when the power reserve reaches a certain (low) point it does not have sufficient torque to overcome the chrono seconds hand so the watch stops. if you shut off the chrono hand, the watch will start working again & will give you the full 48 hrs of power reserve.
> Power reserve is a function of the main spring, the gear ratios, etc. having the chrono seconds hand running/not running does not alter the power reserve.
> 
> recently we went thru this very discussion - read Archer's answers in this thread that i have linked below & also read my post #23 where I link another much older 2012 thread where the WUS member has tabulated the power reserve hours with & without chrono running. The results are clear.......
> 
> Beginner Question


It's entirely possible I misunderstood what they were saying. I know it was at least 10 years ago when I called them both. I think it was based on something I read in a thread on Timezone. In any event, thank you, good to know!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> View attachment 15528463


That bracelet...🤤

René


----------



## calv1n

Titan II said:


> That bracelet...
> 
> René


It's a beaut


----------



## bombaywalla

Titan II said:


> That bracelet...🤤
> 
> René


the 1479 bracelet.........


----------



## ccsc1006

Joining the club today with my fois. I decided to pull the trigger now rather than later because of a couple of factors including the lockdown here in the UK starting soon, a rumour that fois is being discontinued and i also managed to get a decent discount from my local AD. 
I've always felt that this watch's got my name on it because october 3rd is my birthday. Super over the moon! This baby is currently wrapped up and tuck away in the closet waiting to come out on Xmas day.


----------



## Titan II

ccsc1006 said:


> Joining the club today with my fois. I decided to pull the trigger now rather than later because of a couple of factors including the lockdown here in the UK starting soon, a rumour that fois is being discontinued and i also managed to get a decent discount from my local AD.
> I've always felt that this watch's got my name on it because october 3rd is my birthday. Super over the moon! This baby is currently wrapped up and tuck away in the closet waiting to come out on Xmas day.
> 
> View attachment 15530120
> View attachment 15530121


Congratulations on your new FOIS!!

I think you made the right decision by grabbing one now. In my opinion, if you like the watch then get it and start enjoying it. There's nothing worse than regret. I know, it's happened to me on a couple of occasions.

53 more sleeps!!??

René


----------



## ccsc1006

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new FOIS!!
> 
> I think you made the right decision by grabbing one now. In my opinion, if you like the watch then get it and start enjoying it. There's nothing worse than regret. I know, it's happened to me on a couple of occasions.
> 
> 53 more sleeps!!🤠👍
> 
> René


Yes indeed! Thank you. Cant wait for wear it


----------



## piumach

bombaywalla said:


> the 1479 bracelet.........


1450

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Speedy (election* in the US) Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort

My Uncle Seiko president bracelet arrived yesterday and I installed it last night. I'm really liking it so far. I tried the Forstner flat link but this one feels a lot better to me (If anyone wants a Forstner, shoot me a PM).


----------



## keerola

Joined club today, got the 1861 hesalite while the stocks last!


----------



## Titan II

danshort said:


> My Uncle Seiko president bracelet arrived yesterday and I installed it last night. I'm really liking it so far. I tried the Forstner flat link but this one feels a lot better to me (If anyone wants a Forstner, shoot me a PM).
> 
> View attachment 15532549


Congrats! That looks great!

Does the US1171 feel more substantial (weigh wise) on the watch than the Forstner Flat Link?

René


----------



## danshort

Titan II said:


> Congrats! That looks great!
> 
> Does the US1171 feel more substantial (weigh wise) on the watch than the Forstner Flat Link?
> 
> René


It does feel a little more substantial. The clasp feels a little higher quality and I'm not a big fan of those stretchy links on the Forstner.


----------



## Titan II

danshort said:


> It does feel a little more substantial. The clasp feels a little higher quality and I'm not a big fan of those stretchy links on the Forstner.


Thanks for taking the time to give me some feedback. It's much appreciated. Enjoy your Speedy and it's new look.

René


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## 140dave

New member of Club '76!


----------



## Titan II

140dave said:


> New member of Club '76!
> View attachment 15534409


That's gorgeous!! Congratulations, and welcome to the club!!

René


----------



## Paulsky

140dave said:


> New member of Club '76!
> View attachment 15534409


Great choice


----------



## panucorodolfo

Speedys rule.
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## VizslaFriend

Joined today with my panda CK2998. Just love it!


----------



## underhill

Hi there !

New to the forum but not to the Speedmaster club ; I bought mine in may. It was my 30th birthday gift to myself !
Sapphire sandwich on Uncleseiko strap


----------



## keerola

Spent the better part of the morning flipping through my strap collection. I have heard that this thing is a strap monster, however nothing felt like "it"! Usually i don't like to wear a bracelet but with this one it's just a must for me.

Also, i never thought i would even be interested in Speedmaster, to me it was maybe the most common higher end watch in the world - and i kind of was more "off the beaten path" with my watches. But once i tried there was no going back - i even ended up selling my previous grail watch, not because the money but because i fell in love with this instead.


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Lume shot...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Joined the club yesterday!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## underhill




----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## alex_oz

Here's some autumn red on red 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## NewGuard84

Hi all,

I am pleased to join this club on Speedy Tuesday after receiving my Moonwatch last Friday! Thank you to the members here who shared their thoughts and experiences with me.

After a number of years of consideration, this was simply the watch that "spoke" to me most and felt the best on my wrist. I originally started looking at divers and dress watches, but I soon realized I was much more undecided about what I liked best in those categories, than I was about wanting this watch. I will revisit other temptations down the road.

I got used to it at home over the weekend and this week it has joined me at the office for Monday and Tuesday. Winding it each morning with my coffee and news has been enjoyable before setting out for the days' endeavours or "mission" if you will . I catch myself gazing at this watch. It has a pleasing cleanness in its lines and contrasts, while remaining understated. I have also come to love how the crystal distorts and "bends" the hands and markers at certain angles.

Yes, I am the kind that sometimes leaves the plastic on things for a couple of days, so I left it on the bracelet to see how much of a scuff situation the bracelet may face at my desk/keyboard (I knew I had a couple of fairly private days in my personal office with no client meetings, so I would not horrify anyone with the plastic.) I got my answer and will pull remaining plastic tonight. I am starting to look for strap options and expect a black leather or alligator strap may be its main office setup, while I may return to the bracelet for weekend and casual wear.

It seems to fit decently well under my cuffs and go well with my suits. I am aware of formal dress protocols but it works for me in all attire outside of a black suit, tuxedo or swim trunks, so I plan to wear and enjoy it regularly in my work and casual clothes.

Cheers to the Speedy and the Speedy Club, I am thrilled with mine and expect it to be a forever watch.

P.S. Please pardon the picture quality, it's been cloudy/snowy with low light here and I am new to watch pictures


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy + pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Nighttime shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Posting the shot from my other thread here...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## bombaywalla

My night time lume shot....


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Graneworm

Not in the same league as most here but can I still join?























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Graneworm said:


> Not in the same league as most here but can I still join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard!!

Nice FOIS!! I've always liked that chocolatey colour of that oem strap. I wonder if they make it in a 20mm?🤔

René


----------



## Bdub99

Hey, new member here. Been a member on omegaforums for a bit but just discovering you all. I dont have pics to post yet but working on my first speedy pro purchase and going back and forth between a NIB version or an 80s version. Ive seen some online for about 4900. Any advice? Hesalite was my plan whether new or used. And i'm aware that the Cal is similar but not the same.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Bdub99 said:


> Hey, new member here. Been a member on omegaforums for a bit but just discovering you all. I dont have pics to post yet but working on my first speedy pro purchase and going back and forth between a NIB version or an 80s version. Ive seen some online for about 4900. Any advice? Hesalite was my plan whether new or used. And i'm aware that the Cal is similar but not the same.


Welcome to the Club, Bdub99!
If you don't have your own Speedy yet then feel free to post pics of the ones you are eyeing


----------



## VizslaFriend

Graneworm said:


> Not in the same league as most here but can I still join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Beautiful pictures, Graneworm! Welcome aboard!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## glg

Fois on forstner klip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mannal

Got tired of beating up my OEM bracelet. Strapcode had a decent deal going so, I figured I would check out the options for my Speedy Pro.


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Stretch44

*







*


----------



## JLittle

SO, I was just told as an AD that Omegas are changing their movement next year and the shipment of Speedmasters going out with the current movement will be the last. I haven't been able to verify, but I thought I'd share. I had this conversation while pondering buying a pre-owned, but immaculately conditioned 1986 Speedy.


----------



## JLittle

JLittle said:


> SO, I was just told as an AD that Omegas are changing their movement next year and the shipment of Speedmasters going out with the current movement will be the last. I haven't been able to verify, but I thought I'd share. I had this conversation while pondering buying a pre-owned, but immaculately conditioned 1986 Speedy.


sorry. poorly written. trying again.

SO, I was just told at an AD that Omega is changing their movement for Speedmasters next year and the shipment of Speedmasters going out with the current movement will be the last. I haven't been able to verify, but I thought I'd share. I had this conversation while pondering buying a pre-owned, but immaculately conditioned 1986 Speedy.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## GMTtwotone

JLittle said:


> sorry. poorly written. trying again.
> 
> SO, I was just told at an AD that Omega is changing their movement for Speedmasters next year and the shipment of Speedmasters going out with the current movement will be the last. I haven't been able to verify, but I thought I'd share. I had this conversation while pondering buying a pre-owned, but immaculately conditioned 1986 Speedy.


Which?


----------



## Bobcat Sig

I joined the club last week. I bought new and the Hesalite crystal. I'm glad I did. I'm smitten with this thing. Both the watch itself and the bracelet are far better in person.

Going into it, I thought everyone bought a Speedmaster because, well... that's what you should. Any self-respecting watch nerd should have, right? But now I get it. Now I understand why the Speedmaster is so revered and a part of so many collections. I love this thing. Talk about nailing it the first time!

The biggest surprise of this whole thing is the bracelet. I'm quite impressed with its quality. It also should tell you that experience with watch bracelets up to this point were not great.


----------



## JLittle

Bobcat Sig said:


> I joined the club last week. I bought new and the Hesalite crystal. I'm glad I did. I'm smitten with this thing. Both the watch itself and the bracelet are far better in person.
> 
> Going into it, I thought everyone bought a Speedmaster because, well... that's what you should. Any self-respecting watch nerd should have, right? But now I get it. Now I understand why the Speedmaster is so revered and a part of so many collections. I love this thing. Talk about nailing it the first time!
> 
> The biggest surprise of this whole thing is the bracelet. I'm quite impressed with its quality. It also should tell you that experience with watch bracelets up to this point were not great.


It's gorgeous. Congrats! I don't have one yet, but I will next year. I did buy my first Omega a couple weeks ago, and my 25 year wait for that watch finally came to an end.


----------



## Titan II

Bobcat Sig said:


> I joined the club last week. I bought new and the Hesalite crystal. I'm glad I did. I'm smitten with this thing. Both the watch itself and the bracelet are far better in person.
> 
> Going into it, I thought everyone bought a Speedmaster because, well... that's what you should. Any self-respecting watch nerd should have, right? But now I get it. Now I understand why the Speedmaster is so revered and a part of so many collections. I love this thing. Talk about nailing it the first time!
> 
> The biggest surprise of this whole thing is the bracelet. I'm quite impressed with its quality. It also should tell you that experience with watch bracelets up to this point were not great.


HUGE congrats!! Welcome to the club. Don't forget to post a photo tomorrow...Speedy Tuesday. Enjoy!

Rene


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday in the clock room


----------



## casavova007

Hi guy's! I'm sorry I didn't ask before I posted . Hope, it's ok.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon or evening. Mr. Speedmaster needs some time out of the box.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## bombaywalla

Happy Speedy Tuesday to all!!


----------



## Titan II

casavova007 said:


> Hi guy's! I'm sorry I didn't ask before I posted . Hope, it's ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello, and welcome!! All are welcome here. No need to ask permission.

Now that's a proper tool watch that's seen some action, and has some character. Beauty!

René


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Let's just keep this train rolling for Speedy Tuesday, shall we?


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!! Choo choo 🚂;










René


----------



## Eggsy

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday from Los Angeles!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## MarkS

My Three Sons
145.022-68 Transitional
105.012-66 HF case
105.012-66 CB case


----------



## Russ1965

MarkS said:


> My Three Sons
> 145.022-68 Transitional
> 105.012-66 HF case
> 105.012-66 CB case
> View attachment 15565220


Nice


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday one and all.


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


That looks great, Rob!

René


----------



## flapsslatsup

Speedy Tuesday twins..3570 and 73.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bombaywalla

flapsslatsup said:


> Speedy Tuesday twins..3570 and 73.


your 1st photo is a very good example showing the "milky ring" on the 3573.50.00. in all the threads where an OP asks "hesalite or sapphire?" I feel i want to use your 1st photo & then let that OP decide for himself...


----------



## flapsslatsup

I’d describe it as milky way ring to stick with the space theme. Sure you can clearly see the difference. I couldn’t decide so I was able to source both. I actually wear sapphire more than hesalite. It wears a hair smaller because of the ring. I do enjoy both of them. Definitely my two favorites. Timeless pieces.


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy belated Speedy Tuesday from the Great White North. Every time I see it with leather gloves, I start thinking of racing straps


----------



## VizslaFriend

The Speedmaster CK2998 LE has "Alpha" hands and "Omega" logo. This prompted me to take the picture below (see also Revelations 1:8):


----------



## fish70

After a year and a half or so I am back in.


----------



## lo_scrivano

The Speedy is such a looker that I want one every time I scroll through this thread. Even though I have one. It makes you desire something you already have.


Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## VizslaFriend

lo_scrivano said:


> The Speedy is such a looker that I want one every time I scroll through this thread. Even though I have one. It makes you desire something you already have.
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Do you scroll through this thread often? It must take a while: we are over 7200 posts


----------



## Mreal75




----------



## lo_scrivano

VizslaFriend said:


> Do you scroll through this thread often? It must take a while: we are over 7200 posts


Only the new posts. I'm subscribed.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Lowpeak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## chnzwh




----------



## time+tide




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

masterClock said:


> Speedmaster Moonphase. Such a great piece.





I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Glad to be a member of the, "Club"...


A bit bored at work with some free time on my hands, combined with an extreme interest in adding a Speedmaster to my collection caused me to take a hard look at the lineup again. I just went through about 50 or so pages of this thread and, while I saw a few moonphases, I didn't see as many as I had expected. These were not the only ones, and I saw a few of the blue aventurine dial, which is absolutely awesome, but I think if I am really going to go for a Speedmaster, it will be this one with the blue dial. I just find it to be absolutely stunning and I feel like a moonphase should be set against a blue background.

My question is, the blue does not appear to be offered on the metal bracelet on Omega's website, and every one I see for sale comes on the leather strap, but I see this one above on the factory bracelet. Is that an option you can specify with an Omega AD? I do not want to purchase from a boutique as I know I can get a much better price elsewhere. Maybe I buy it on leather then order the bracelet separately?

I find this to be an ideal next watch to my collection as I feel like I "need" a chronograph and something about the moonphase really appeals to me, but I really want it on the factory bracelet that also has the micro adjustment. I know it does not provide as much adjustment as the clasp on my Seamaster, but it looks like enough to get the job done. I really like the size of this watch (42.5mm) and actually found, when I tried it on, that it did not really wear larger than a 42mm Seamaster Diver 300, which I found very interesting and surprising. It is, however, much thicker, but I think I can deal with that as the raised sapphire adds a lot of character to the watch.

Any thoughts and more info is much appreciated.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> A bit bored at work with some free time on my hands, combined with an extreme interest in adding a Speedmaster to my collection caused me to take a hard look at the lineup again. I just went through about 50 or so pages of this thread and, while I saw a few moonphases, I didn't see as many as I had expected. These were not the only ones, and I saw a few of the blue aventurine dial, which is absolutely awesome, but I think if I am really going to go for a Speedmaster, it will be this one with the blue dial. I just find it to be absolutely stunning and I feel like a moonphase should be set against a blue background.
> 
> My question is, the blue does not appear to be offered on the metal bracelet on Omega's website, and every one I see for sale comes on the leather strap, but I see this one above on the factory bracelet. Is that an option you can specify with an Omega AD? I do not want to purchase from a boutique as I know I can get a much better price elsewhere. Maybe I buy it on leather then order the bracelet separately?
> 
> I find this to be an ideal next watch to my collection as I feel like I "need" a chronograph and something about the moonphase really appeals to me, but I really want it on the factory bracelet that also has the micro adjustment. I know it does not provide as much adjustment as the clasp on my Seamaster, but it looks like enough to get the job done. I really like the size of this watch (42.5mm) and actually found, when I tried it on, that it did not really wear larger than a 42mm Seamaster Diver 300, which I found very interesting and surprising. It is, however, much thicker, but I think I can deal with that as the raised sapphire adds a lot of character to the watch.
> 
> Any thoughts and more info is much appreciated.


These moonphases are absolutely beautiful, I really should look away now and quickly. Several nice twists, but the moon phase window alone is something. Blue is a good look but I also like the black a lot.

I think the right AD would be a good place to ask your questions, I can send a contact if you need. I have my own bracelet question about whether a No Time To Die OEM Milanese bracelet or ProPlof can be ordered for a standard SMP (and also what they might set a fellow back). I am imagining a blue SMP300 ordered on rubber with either mentioned OEM bracelet to swap between.

Cheers.


----------



## keerola

Does anyone happen to know what is the magnetic resistance of hesalite speedy? The one with the anti-magnetic plate.


----------



## munichblue

chnzwh said:


> View attachment 15572633


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Maddog1970

Landed....limited time, so nice unboxing pics, off the bracelet until I size it later, and on the omega nato.....

inital impression? Wow......


----------



## Jale

Heard this bad boy is becoming discontinued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Jale said:


> Heard this bad boy is becoming discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one with that movement?


----------



## Maddog1970

Nice box!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Landed....limited time, so nice unboxing pics, off the bracelet until I size it later, and on the omega nato.....
> 
> inital impression? Wow......
> 
> View attachment 15575048


Congratulations Clayton!! Great to hear you're happy with your purchase. See you in the Speedy Tuesday thread tomorrow.🤠👍

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Nice box!
> View attachment 15575211


Yeah, imo, OMEGA's presentation is second to none.

Rene


----------



## lo_scrivano

Titan II said:


> Congratulations Clayton!! Great to hear you're happy with your purchase. See you in the Speedy Tuesday thread tomorrow.
> 
> Rene


There's a Speedy Tuesday thread???

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> There's a Speedy Tuesday thread???
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


No, there isn't...but there should be. I should have been more clear. I meant the "Official Speedmaster Thread", but it's Tuesday tomorrow.

Fake news!! Nothing to see here folks. Please move along now.

Rene


----------



## lo_scrivano

Titan II said:


> No, there isn't...but there should be. I should have been more clear. I meant the "Official Speedmaster Thread", but it's Tuesday tomorrow.
> 
> Fake news!! Nothing to see here folks. Please move along now.
> 
> Rene


See you all tomorrow here in this thread!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Jale

JLittle said:


> The one with that movement?


I don't know exactly but ADs claiming they can't order anymore of the FOIS. I know they plan on using the coaxial movements on the speedmasters but the FOIS is a numbered edition. Don't know exactly what's in the works but just know ADs can't get their hands on these anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquamoeba

Maddog1970 said:


> Nice box!
> View attachment 15575211












This my tiny box. But we all know that size doesn't matter, don't we? I mean it is really not that important, right?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

snowy speedy tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

With you on the snow, Germany time.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday! Happy to join!
Sized the bracelet last night, good use for the loupe!.......1 link out on the 6 o'clock and slide forward on the one micro, and perfect!

........that said, I did order an Uncle Seiko beads of rice, as am a bit of a fan of that look!


----------



## NewGuard84

Being that it is December 1, this festive shot from the weekend seemed appropriate for Speedy Tuesday this week. The red sleeve is a Santa fleece and the lights are a reflection from our Christmas tree. I randomly noticed this while playing with our puppy and thought it looked nice. Cheers and happiness and comfort to all this interesting Holiday Season.


----------



## keerola

keerola said:


> Does anyone happen to know what is the magnetic resistance of hesalite speedy? The one with the anti-magnetic plate.


Omega replied. ISO 764 compliant so 4800 A/m.


----------



## Titan II

Welcome to the club, Clayton! Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!










René


----------



## rdigate

Speedy Tokyo 2020









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Tried these two on (and some others) at the OB today. Definitely want the blue dial on bracelet, I confirmed that today. They said they can order it that way, problem is I don't want to buy from an OB unless they can provide a substantial discount, which they likely cannot. Still, I'll likely find a way in the near future. This is a stunning watch and I like the size.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Tried these two on (and some others) at the OB today. Definitely want the blue dial on bracelet, I confirmed that today. They said they can order it that way, problem is I don't want to buy from an OB unless they can provide a substantial discount, which they likely cannot. Still, I'll likely find a way in the near future. This is a stunning watch and I like the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I bought mine you could not order the blue with bracelet but I ordered the bracelet separately. Not from the boutique but Toppers.


----------



## Nikrnic

Love that black moonphase enough to buy my first Speedy. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mreal75




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

GTTIME said:


> When I bought mine you could not order the blue with bracelet but I ordered the bracelet separately. Not from the boutique but Toppers.


Good to know. Thank you. To me, especially after seeing these in person, it's gotta be the blue on the bracelet. The blue dial plays with the light much more than the black, from what I could tell, and I'm not much of a leather strap guy. Thank you for the tip about Toppers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric M

Picked this one up from the wilds of Iowa recently. 145.022-69









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

That moonphase ticks a lot of boxes on my ”only watch” category, too bad it is one thick monster


----------



## Maddog1970

Lume on this quite impressed me, can even read the time at 4am!


----------



## Maddog1970

On a Kizzi NASA strap.....had this for a while, and used to use on my (now gone) Bulova moon watch.....


----------



## bombaywalla

Maddog1970 said:


> Lume on this quite impressed me, can even read the time at 4am!
> 
> View attachment 15577413


yeah, I agree the lume is pretty good for this racing/cosmonaut watch.......


----------



## Maddog1970

Absolutely head over heels with my speedy!


----------



## NewGuard84

Maddog1970 said:


> Absolutely head over heels with my speedy!
> 
> View attachment 15582807


Same here! Easy to love and no regrets at all.

On the weekends I enjoy running the Chrono during the F1 races, doing it right now


----------



## Sicario Wombat

So smitten with my new Speedy... just couldn't connect with my past Speedmasters (Reduced, Triple Date and FOIS). I did have the Professional way back in 2018 but foolish got rid of it.
What a strap monster! The leather below is a recent Black Friday purchase and I've also got an OMEGA NATO strap coming soon.


----------



## Maddog1970

Sicario Wombat said:


> So smitten with my new Speedy... just couldn't connect with my past Speedmasters (Reduced, Triple Date and FOIS). I did have the Professional way back in 2018 but foolish got rid of it.
> What a strap monster! The leather below is a recent Black Friday purchase and I've also got an OMEGA NATO strap coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 15582905


Well.......I have a beads of rice uncle seiko, and 3 (hmmmm, maybe 4?) quick release canvas straps in bound! Pretty much taken the throne from my previous strap King PAM000.....


----------



## Maddog1970

.....oh and let’s hear it for “hand wound”!

what a friggin joy, to wind every morning, so smooth and you can feel it “getting there” as you turn the crown!


----------



## Ross13

The Barton Bands horween quick release racing strap is a pretty nice for the money.


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Maddog1970 said:


> .....oh and let's hear it for "hand wound"!
> 
> what a friggin joy, to wind every morning, so smooth and you can feel it "getting there" as you turn the crown!


It's so true!
I used to own a Mamiya 6 camera and also had a Leica M3 in my hands briefly - photographers describe the action of the film advance lever as "silky smooth". Well, winding my 1861 Speedy reminds me at the same feeling every morning


----------



## Maddog1970

Treat-seeking-Missile and speedy.......


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> *Treat-seeking-Missile* and speedy.......
> 
> View attachment 15584600


Haha...I love it!! Sounds like compliments on the Speedy are going to cost you.🐶😂

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Uncle Seiko BOR arrived......DHL deliver on sundays now!......

Pretty easy to size, with straight pins (no collars)...really dig the vintage vibe, and the majority of the bracelet is well made.....except...

what you ask?

well,and I knew both of these going in:
1) clasp is average at best......
2) hollow end links are NAAAAAAAAASTY!

......like really nasty! Needed a bit of adjustment to fit without wagging around, and ewh, I hate them!

.....but again , like the look, and will save wear on the (far superior) OEM bracelet!


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## kiwi71

Speedy Reduced II


----------



## Ric Capucho

Latest arrival, innit.

Put myself on a wait list for the new Speedy Snoopy. Nice lady made me aware "this is might take quite a while..." With the Rolex wait list carnage at the back of my mind, I thought "sod that" and looked for a nice Pre-Moon with a 321 movement inside.

This 1967ish 145.012-67 SP appeared, the price was right, so I snapped it up.

All looks original, and the original dog-eared DON bezel came with it. Kind of like the Telemeter bezel (period correct, non-dog eared) but may fit the DON in due course.

Ric

p.s. I neglected to tell my wife that I accidentally forgot to cancel the Snoopy...


----------



## deepsea03

fresh from service, LE Japan Racing Speedmaster 3570.40


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy and Kilo, lady Akita.....finishing off her tuna and kibble breakfast


----------



## Proco2020

How long did the service take? I have a F300 Hummer away for a service SV’s repair. Went in October and told it’ll return in May. It’s gone to Switzerland due to its movement (tuning fork)


----------



## SaMaster14

Love the unique brushed dial of the Racing!


----------



## tas1911

My Broad Arrow fresh from the Omega spa...


----------



## JLittle

tas1911 said:


> My Broad Arrow fresh from the Omega spa...
> View attachment 15587879


Man that's pretty.


----------



## ThurmanMerman

Just joined the Speedy club!


----------



## tas1911

JLittle said:


> Man that's pretty.


The watch came on the stainless steel bracelet, but I love this dark dark blue gator with deployment!


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## tas1911

Here's another Speedmaster Broad Arrow. It came on the bracelet, but like my white face Broad Arrow above, I put it on a brown Omega calf skin strap, with deployment. This is the 2nd of my 3 Speedys...I love these watches!!!!


----------



## tas1911

By the way, does anybody have a 21mm brown calf skin strap, they want to get rid of? I want to pup it on my speedmaster broad arrow gmt.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Ric Capucho said:


> Latest arrival, innit.
> 
> Put myself on a wait list for the new Speedy Snoopy. Nice lady made me aware "this is might take quite a while..." With the Rolex wait list carnage at the back of my mind, I thought "sod that" and looked for a nice Pre-Moon with a 321 movement inside.
> 
> This 1967ish 145.012-67 SP appeared, the price was right, so I snapped it up.
> 
> All looks original, and the original dog-eared DON bezel came with it. Kind of like the Telemeter bezel (period correct, non-dog eared) but may fit the DON in due course.
> 
> Ric
> 
> p.s. I neglected to tell my wife that I accidentally forgot to cancel the Snoopy...


Is this the B and R Bands Classic Vintage Racing Strap? Any comments on the strap?

I like this kind of racing strap look the best (the size and pattern of the perforations is spot in IMHO), may order one in black.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GMTtwotone

On a hand made Russian Flieger strap


----------



## tas1911

Here's a Speedmaster GMT...


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## jhauke

From when I still had this one in my possession...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15595257


Enough with all the pictures already!!

Haha...just kidding. Glad you're enjoying your new Speedmaster!! I love seeing the Speedy on all the different straps. Keep 'em coming.

Rene


----------



## JLittle

Titan II said:


> Enough with all the pictures already!!
> 
> Haha...just kidding. I love seeing the Speedy on all the different straps. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Rene


The Speedy really can pull off practically any strap. Could be the perfect watch.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## alas26

Ric Capucho said:


> Latest arrival, innit.
> 
> Put myself on a wait list for the new Speedy Snoopy. Nice lady made me aware "this is might take quite a while..." With the Rolex wait list carnage at the back of my mind, I thought "sod that" and looked for a nice Pre-Moon with a 321 movement inside.
> 
> This 1967ish 145.012-67 SP appeared, the price was right, so I snapped it up.
> 
> All looks original, and the original dog-eared DON bezel came with it. Kind of like the Telemeter bezel (period correct, non-dog eared) but may fit the DON in due course.
> 
> Ric
> 
> p.s. I neglected to tell my wife that I accidentally forgot to cancel the Snoopy...


Interesting! Never seen the Telemeter bezel on a speedy. Do you work in missile development or something similar where that is useful? Fireworks!? Also, are you in the US or UK? If you use miles, the normal 1-12 watch indices translates pretty closely to miles if you convert the km scale on your bezel.

Let us know how your wife takes the snoopy purchase 
Oh! And beautiful strap! Please- more info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Sicario Wombat said:


> So smitten with my new Speedy... just couldn't connect with my past Speedmasters (Reduced, Triple Date and FOIS). I did have the Professional way back in 2018 but foolish got rid of it.
> What a strap monster! The leather below is a recent Black Friday purchase and I've also got an OMEGA NATO strap coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 15582905


Just curious, why didn't the reduced, Triple Date or FOIS do it for you!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

US BOR......I never did understand the hype over the moon watch.....suffice to say, I get it now....


----------



## rc2300156

Maddog1970 said:


> US BOR......I never did understand the hype over the moon watch.....suffice to say, I get it now....
> 
> View attachment 15596457


I understand you 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicario Wombat

alas26 said:


> Just curious, why didn't the reduced, Triple Date or FOIS do it for you!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been quite a journey! I'm a one watch person... I flip to move onto the next step or adventure. Sometimes a nice gain or at a loss!

In 2018, I tried a OMEGA Triple Date MK40 which I had only for a few days. Was purchased from a eBay dealer. I did like this but the bracelet clasp was faulty so was returned for a refund with no fuss.

Next I went for the Reduced and although it was a lovely example (complete with box and papers too), I just didn't like the dial layout. I wore it mostly on leather straps and perhaps should have given it a chance on the bracelet. It was sold after 3 months.

In the next year or so, I went through in vague order:

OMEGA Cosmic 166.022 Automatic
OMEGA Genève Dynamic 135.0033 Manual
OMEGA Seamaster 'Bond' Automatic
Oris Pointer Date Automatic
OMEGA Seamaster 'Pre-Bond' Automatic
Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic
OMEGA Cosmic 2000 160.131 Automatic
OMEGA Seamaster 'Blake' Automatic
Rolex 6654 Manual
The last two were my favourites (Seamaster 'Blake' and Rolex) and the Seamaster 'Pre-Bond' was a lovely rare model but really needed a good service.

And then back to another OMEGA Triple Date MK40! I was drawn back by the amount of 'cool' complications which was amazing for this 40mm watch but my old man eye sight found it difficult to glance at as everyday watch.

In November, I found a FOIS from a eBay dealer and was excited by it's edition number too - 195! This was worth grabbing since the rumours of its discontinuation was starting to gather pace in that month. The sale had box and papers complete BUT unfortunately the listing images and details didn't show/mention a squashed edge on the bezel. It was a shame and was returned for a refund without any hassle.

It's been a hectic and tough year. A few weeks ago I finally decided to treat myself to a new Pro. I'm still over the moon with it and just love the space connection and strap monster side of it. I did consider a new FOIS but preferred the 'tool look' of the Pro, white hands and 20mm lug width.

As mentioned, I am a one watch person and the Pro finally hits the spot for me... well, maybe


----------



## NewGuard84

alas26 said:


> Interesting! Never seen the Telemeter bezel on a speedy. Do you work in missile development or something similar where that is useful? Fireworks!? Also, are you in the US or UK? If you use miles, the normal 1-12 watch indices translates pretty closely to miles if you convert the km scale on your bezel.
> 
> Let us know how your wife takes the snoopy purchase
> Oh! And beautiful strap! Please- more info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had asked about this strap also. I believe it could be a B and R Bands Vintage Racing strap.

I have been looking at these for a while and have a variant of this incoming


----------



## maxwatch72

New to the club. Also ordered an Omega Canvas strap until I can resize the bracelet. Love the Speedy!


----------



## mjrchabot

Sicario Wombat said:


> It's been quite a journey! I'm a one watch person... I flip to move onto the next step or adventure. Sometimes a nice gain or at a loss!
> 
> In 2018, I tried a OMEGA Triple Date MK40 which I had only for a few days. Was purchased from a eBay dealer. I did like this but the bracelet clasp was faulty so was returned for a refund with no fuss.
> 
> Next I went for the Reduced and although it was a lovely example (complete with box and papers too), I just didn't like the dial layout. I wore it mostly on leather straps and perhaps should have given it a chance on the bracelet. It was sold after 3 months.
> 
> In the next year or so, I went through in vague order:
> 
> OMEGA Cosmic 166.022 Automatic
> OMEGA Genève Dynamic 135.0033 Manual
> OMEGA Seamaster 'Bond' Automatic
> Oris Pointer Date Automatic
> OMEGA Seamaster 'Pre-Bond' Automatic
> Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic
> OMEGA Cosmic 2000 160.131 Automatic
> OMEGA Seamaster 'Blake' Automatic
> Rolex 6654 Manual
> The last two were my favourites (Seamaster 'Blake' and Rolex) and the Seamaster 'Pre-Bond' was a lovely rare model but really needed a good service.
> 
> And then back to another OMEGA Triple Date MK40! I was drawn back by the amount of 'cool' complications which was amazing for this 40mm watch but my old man eye sight found it difficult to glance at as everyday watch.
> 
> In November, I found a FOIS from a eBay dealer and was excited by it's edition number too - 195! This was worth grabbing since the rumours of its discontinuation was starting to gather pace in that month. The sale had box and papers complete BUT unfortunately the listing images or details didn't show/mention a squashed edge on the bezel. It was a shame and was returned for a refund without any hassle.
> 
> It's been a hectic and tough year. A few weeks ago I finally decided to treat myself to a new Pro. I'm still over the moon with it and just love the space connection and strap monster side of it. I did consider a new FOIS but preferred the 'tool look' of the Pro, white hands and 20mm lug width.
> 
> As mentioned, I am a one watch person and the Pro finally hits the spot for me... well, maybe


Where's the fun in being a "one watch person"?! 

My dealer has one more FOIS in their safe. I'm buying it tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

One watch? You mean the one I have on right now?....sure, let's just ignore all the others in my watch boxes!
But, and I may have not said this out loud yet, if (big if!) I was a one watch guy, the speedy would likely be it!


----------



## keerola

I like khaki straps on black dial watches..








Delugs straps are IMO great and not too expensive.


----------



## Hoppyjr

It does say Speedmaster, so....


----------



## nuvolablue01

Morning all.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Proco2020

deepsea03 said:


>


That is beautiful, great photography


----------



## deepsea03

Proco2020 said:


> That is beautiful, great photography


Thank you!


----------



## Eggsy

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

deepsea03 said:


>


More pics please! Awesome watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Good morning, and happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## VizslaFriend

This strap came in yesterday from B&S:


----------



## Maddog1970

Rally strap and 2 Christmas "must haves"!


----------



## uvalaw2005

My farewell post to this thread, as my Speedy heads off to a new owner after three years together.


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Sunday!


----------



## JLittle

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Sunday!


That's one of the most beautiful Speedmasters I have seen. Top 5 for sure.


----------



## SaMaster14

JLittle said:


> That's one of the most beautiful Speedmasters I have seen. Top 5 for sure.


Thank you! I absolutely love the dial on this piece

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Pedro43




----------



## Maddog1970

New "Dark Side" has arrived!


----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> New "Dark Side" has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15612377


Awesome!


----------



## MarkS

My twins and a baby brother.

From left, 145.022-68 Transitional, 
105.012-66 HF case and 
105.012-66 CB case. 







1


----------



## BelgianR26

Glad to be part of the speedy club

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> New "Dark Side" has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15612377


Congrats Clayton!! Enjoy the honeymoon!!

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## NewGuard84

Maddog1970 said:


> New "Dark Side" has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 15612377


Happy Holiday Season for you x2!

The DSOTM is bad***!

Congrats!


----------



## Maddog1970

Brothers from slightly different mothers - but both strap junkies!


----------



## T Daddy

Maddog1970 said:


> Brothers from slightly different mothers - but both strap junkies!
> 
> View attachment 15612613


Just need a martini in that photo... shaken of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## JLittle

SO, just for giggles, I went on the Omega site just now and you can buy and Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon Chronograph Apollo 8. I didn't get it cause 44mm is too big for me, but from what I hear these are hot items. Thought I'd share with friends.


----------



## Maddog1970

JLittle said:


> SO, just for giggles, I went on the Omega site just now and you can buy and Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon Chronograph Apollo 8. I didn't get it cause 44mm is too big for me, but from what I hear these are hot items. Thought I'd share with friends.


I looked at A8 when shopping for my DSotM, but to be honest, as crazy nice as it is, for my 50yr old eyes at least, the dial is just to busy......IMHO of course...and I was able to compare them, aswell as the black and white racing speedieS at my AD

....and so happy I went with this, my "purchase of the year"!


----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> I looked at A8 when shopping for my DSotM, but to be honest, as crazy nice as it is, for my 50yr old eyes at least, the dial is just to busy......IMHO of course...
> 
> ....and so happy I went with this, my "purchase of the year"!
> 
> View attachment 15613595


Nice watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Probably my favourite strap combo so far, a vintage red and black 22mm strapsco........which brings me to my one complaint here - 21mm lugs! Why? At least most 22mm straps fit easily, but really, 21mm?


----------



## red1108nyc

Rocking speedy on flat link bracelet


----------



## rspeir

Xmas vibes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Morning coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sunny day today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Maddog1970

Running a stellar +1.25spd.....very impressed!


----------



## iceman767

SMP
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Speedy looking small here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iceman767

busch12 said:


> Speedy looking small here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the leather Strap on the Speedy! 
Please share where i can get one? and what's the name of the strap ?


----------



## Maddog1970

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Sicario Wombat

Finished Christmas dinner and enjoying my new NATO strap pressie with the kitty! Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## ChrisWMT

Looks like Uncle Seiko has a 1450 bracelet in the works.


----------



## NYDan

Where did you see this?


----------



## jkpa

Got a new helper today.


----------



## JLittle

jkpa said:


> Got a new helper today.
> 
> View attachment 15617160
> View attachment 15617161


The holder or the watch....or both?


----------



## jkpa

JLittle said:


> The holder or the watch....or both?


Just the holder. Got the watch last year.


----------



## ChrisWMT

NYDan said:


> Where did you see this?


Larry posted on Instagram


----------



## cathodical

such great pieces, love seeing everyone's pieces


----------



## zjory

With a new Christmas strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

ChrisWMT said:


> Looks like Uncle Seiko has a 1450 bracelet in the works.
> 
> View attachment 15616881


Here's hoping those are solid endlinks, as the hollow ones on my US BOR are just plain awful!


----------



## ChrisWMT

Maddog1970 said:


> Here's hoping those are solid endlinks, as the hollow ones on my US BOR are just plain awful!


They are


----------



## arcentaur

not my watch..mine's in the background deferring to its much older cousin.


----------



## sebgreen

Manual wind moon phase sapphire sandwich.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Maddog1970 said:


> Here's hoping those are solid endlinks, as the hollow ones on my US BOR are just plain awful!


I just ordered the US flat link with hollow end links. Can you educate me on the pros and cons of hollow vs solid end links?

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## lo_scrivano

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Sunday!


That photo really brings out the beauty of that dial. Great shot! 

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## BogdanS

ChrisWMT said:


> Looks like Uncle Seiko has a 1450 bracelet in the works.
> 
> View attachment 15616881


I love this bracelet. What ref does it fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

It's been a very merry Christmas here, since I finally got my Speedy.

FYI, AD told me that he got an email from Omega on the 23rd saying that what he has is all he's getting. It's all 3861's from here on out.


----------



## HDK

great dinner date. speaking of date, I didnt adjust mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

lo_scrivano said:


> I just ordered the US flat link with hollow end links. Can you educate me on the pros and cons of hollow vs solid end links?
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Pros? Gonna go with "cheaper"......

Cons? Not a great "fit" and have been known to scratch your lugs on the underside.... can be mitigated by "squeezing" them a little to reduce the gap....also clinky.....but some people like clinky


----------



## Maddog1970

Still this......


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Maddog1970 said:


> Pros? Gonna go with "cheaper"......
> 
> Cons? Not a great "fit" and have been known to scratch your lugs on the underside.... can be mitigated by "squeezing" them a little to reduce the gap....also clinky.....but some people like clinky


Darn it! I wonder if I should return the US and order the Forstner. It just showed up but is still all wrapped up.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## BogdanS

Maddog1970 said:


> Still this......
> 
> View attachment 15621172


Looking great. On the fence with one myself. How's with scratches and drops? Did you get the "chance" to test it?

Cheers, 
Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

BogdanS said:


> Looking great. On the fence with one myself. How's with scratches and drops? Did you get the "chance" to test it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minty so far......FWIW I have had a ceramic Panerai 292 for 4+yrs that is spotless, so I had no worries going in.....


----------



## projekt-h

Coriolanus said:


> It's been a very merry Christmas here, since I finally got my Speedy.
> 
> FYI, AD told me that he got an email from Omega on the 23rd saying that what he has is all he's getting. It's all 3861's from here on out.
> View attachment 15620121


Sorry if I missed these details elsewhere in the thread, but any word on pricing and when the 3861 will start rolling out?


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

alllexandru said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great with this Nato ! Which one is it ?


----------



## Russ1965

It cannot be Tuesday without..................


----------



## alllexandru

tbensous said:


> Looking great with this Nato ! Which one is it ?


Thx 

Omega Nato / 031CWZ007885

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Coriolanus

projekt-h said:


> Sorry if I missed these details elsewhere in the thread, but any word on pricing and when the 3861 will start rolling out?


I don't know how precise this is, but he said +$1,000 for both models. If true, that's definitely above the consensus estimates around the forums. But then again, he was trying to sell me a watch, so take all of it with a grain of salt 

As for when, no details. He said that all he heard was "no more 1861/1863". He was a little anxious about it, since this is Central Florida, with a high concentration of space nerds looking for moon watches. (Again, according to him) I got his last sapphire sammich, and he had one more hesalite in stock. He said he had to get those shipped in from another AD because he was worried about having none for the holiday shopping season.

Taking all that at face value, I imagine Omega would be rolling out the 3861's imminently to meet demand... unless they're switching to the Rolex playbook.

Edited to add gratuitous pic:


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.......


----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Maddog1970

MuckyMark said:


>


I have a tendency toward brown straps, but I have to say the speedy looks crazy good on a nice black strap! Great combo!


----------



## JLittle

rfortson said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I have never seen that watch.


----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> I have a tendency toward brown straps, but I have to say the speedy looks crazy good on a nice black strap! Great combo!


Speedy is a the king of all strap monsters.


----------



## Omega9000

I so desperately want to be a member of this page. -sigh-


----------



## JLittle

Omega9000 said:


> I so desperately want to be a member of this page. -sigh-


I had to choose between the Speedy and the Seamaster. I wanted the Seamaster for much longer, so I grabbed it. I will get a Speedy in the next couple years.


----------



## Omega9000

JLittle said:


> I had to choose between the Speedy and the Seamaster. I wanted the Seamaster for much longer, so I grabbed it. I will get a Speedy in the next couple years.


I was in your similar shoes 2 years ago and went Seamaster PO... I wish I had gone Speedmaster.


----------



## JLittle

Omega9000 said:


> I was in your similar shoes 2 years ago and went Seamaster PO... I wish I had gone Speedmaster.


I dont regret my decision. The heart wants what the heart wants and mine longed for the Seamaster. Speedy will be there waiting when you and I are ready.


----------



## iuprof

Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Happy last Speedy Tuesday of 2020 to you all my watch fam!










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## sf16

Last one of the year. Here's to a better 2021!


----------



## fr1

my 1974 Speedy Tuesday


----------



## projekt-h

Coriolanus said:


> I don't know how precise this is, but he said +$1,000 for both models. If true, that's definitely above the consensus estimates around the forums. But then again, he was trying to sell me a watch, so take all of it with a grain of salt
> 
> As for when, no details. He said that all he heard was "no more 1861/1863". He was a little anxious about it, since this is Central Florida, with a high concentration of space nerds looking for moon watches. (Again, according to him) I got his last sapphire sammich, and he had one more hesalite in stock. He said he had to get those shipped in from another AD because he was worried about having none for the holiday shopping season.
> 
> Taking all that at face value, I imagine Omega would be rolling out the 3861's imminently to meet demand... unless they're switching to the Rolex playbook.
> 
> Edited to add gratuitous pic:
> View attachment 15622514


Cool, thanks! What I saw on pricing seems they'll be slightly more than the current models, not the 7-8k some were saying before, which is nice. I don't quite see Omega pulling the Rolex sales model, especially with the Speedmaster, haha.


----------



## Jake E

Speedy at Thor's Hammer, Bryce Canyon, Utah.


----------



## JLittle

Jake E said:


> View attachment 15623394
> 
> Speedy at Thor's Hammer, Bryce Canyon, Utah.


A fellow Ute?


----------



## Jake E

JLittle said:


> A fellow Ute?


Actually native Californian... moving to Tampa in the spring so my girlfriend and I decided to road trip it up. We were in Zion the last couple days, Bryce today and then off the Grand Canyon tomorrow. Aside from the Salt Lake airport I've never really visited Utah... this certainly won't be my last trip.


----------



## JLittle

Jake E said:


> Actually native Californian... moving to Tampa in the spring so my girlfriend and I decided to road trip it up. We were in Zion the last couple days, Bryce today and then off the Grand Canyon tomorrow. Aside from the Salt Lake airport I've never really visited Utah... this certainly won't be my last trip.


I was born and raised in Cali. My first base was in Cali, left at 21. Moved here 5 years ago.


----------



## rfortson

JLittle said:


> I have never seen that watch.


Speedmaster X-33 second generation. Came out ~1998, second generation was around 2002-2006. Very little difference between Gen 1 and 2. Current model is the Skywalker, and looks a little different.

X-33 Generation 1 and 2 are used by NASA. Skywalker is used by ESA.

This is a very quick overview. Google X-33 and you'll find some good websites that will tell you all about them.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 971




----------



## lo_scrivano

971 said:


> View attachment 15623783


Thinking of getting a Nespresso machine since I already own a Speedy and spending all this time at home.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## MuckyMark

My Black Friday purchase finally arrived. Barton Racing Horween leather strap in blue.


----------



## Maddog1970

MuckyMark said:


> My Black Friday purchase finally arrived. Barton Racing Horween leather strap in blue.


Nice strap......mine is back on the US BOR, clinky hollow end links and all!


----------



## 971

lo_scrivano said:


> Thinking of getting a Nespresso machine since I already own a Speedy and spending all this time at home.
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


 I like mine. It is easy to use no need to prepare anything only espresso cup and water.
Also you have good variaties of coffee capsules from Nespresso, Starbucks, Illy.. etc also you could even have reusable stainless steel.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

145.022-74 on a Forstner Flat Link


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## El Conde

deepsea03 said:


>


Holy hell. Is this the 145.022-69st? Whatever it is, it's my new grail. What a beautiful color scheme. Congrats and happy new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjtuinstra




----------



## deepsea03

El Conde said:


> Holy hell. Is this the 145.022-69st? Whatever it is, it's my new grail. What a beautiful color scheme. Congrats and happy new year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you
This is the Japan Racing Speedmaster, a LE release in Japan only in 2004 - ref is 3570.40


----------



## NewGuard84

JLittle said:


> I dont regret my decision. The heart wants what the heart wants and mine longed for the Seamaster. Speedy will be there waiting when you and I are ready.


I'm in the same boat but reversed. Chose my Speedy over an SMP or PO this year.

Now I am annoying those over on the Seamaster thread with my other obsession .

Figuring out the correct order of acquiring the dream combo of a Speedmaster and Seamaster is a luxurious problem to have! I really love how so many agree that the solution is simply to get both haha. It can be an awesome 2 for 1 vs. certain competition...

Health, happiness and good fortune to all in 2021!


----------



## JLittle

NewGuard84 said:


> I'm in the same boat but reversed. Chose my Speedy over an SMP or PO this year.
> 
> Now I am annoying those over on the Seamaster thread with my other obsession .
> 
> Figuring out the correct order of acquiring the dream combo of a Speedmaster and Seamaster is a luxurious problem to have! I really love how so many agree that the solution is simply to get both haha. It can be an awesome 2 for 1 vs. certain competition...
> 
> Health, happiness and good fortune to all in 2021!


I'll get a Speedy or AT in the summer...probably the Speedy since I can get those at great prices.


----------



## Maddog1970

First world problems are indeed a drag......and isn't the most common answer in the "help me chose between....." threads usually "both"?


----------



## GMTtwotone

Maddog1970 said:


> First world problems are indeed a drag......and isn't the most common answer in the "help me chose between....." threads usually "both"?
> 
> View attachment 15626896


Seems everyone that has a Seamaster wants a Speedy.....and if you have both, well which do you wear more often?


----------



## Maddog1970

GMTtwotone said:


> Seems everyone that has a Seamaster wants a Speedy.....and if you have both, well which do you wear more often?


for me at least, the speedy (and speedys) in my life, tend to get more wrist time.....


----------



## BogdanS

971 said:


> I like mine. It is easy to use no need to prepare anything only espresso cup and water.
> Also you have good variaties of coffee capsules from Nespresso, Starbucks, Illy.. etc also you could even have reusable stainless steel.


Never know what's inside a capsule unless you're there with is made. Had three Nespresso machines and finally came up with a regular grinder+espresso machine. I wanna know that I drink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1

Happy New Year 2021


----------



## Latisap




----------



## lo_scrivano

HAPPY NEW YEAR!









Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15628841
> 
> 
> View attachment 15628839
> 
> 
> René


René you rocking them trendy shirt cuffs like you're @raja_3012 

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## raja_3012

lo_scrivano said:


> René you rocking them trendy shirt cuffs like you're @raja_3012
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Arjun.. you are being too kind


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy today.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Seems like the perfect show/watch combo!


----------



## TheHun

Overcast today


----------



## jkpa

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## alllexandru

Yes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This old and outdated thing on Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Coriolanus

Titan II said:


> This old and outdated thing on Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15634825
> 
> 
> René


 I see what you did there  So now that the 3861 is officially the new hotness, does that make all of our Speedies genuine vintage?


----------



## Titan II

Coriolanus said:


> I see what you did there  So now that the 3861 is officially the new hotness, does that make all of our Speedies genuine vintage?
> 
> View attachment 15635168


Hahaha...vintage?? I don't think so. I don't know about yours but mine is from 2015, so not even close to being considered vintage. If I'm not mistaken, vintage starts at 20 years old. Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.

However, in my opinion, our watches will definitely start creeping up in value moving forward.

René


----------



## JLittle

Titan II said:


> Hahaha...vintage?? I don't think so. I don't know about yours but mine is from 2015, so not even close to being considered vintage. If I'm not mistaken, vintage starts at 20 years old. Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> However, in my opinion, our watches will definitely start creeping up in value moving forward.
> 
> René


Some say it's before 1980, some say 25 years. I think it's 50 years


----------



## fatalelement

Speedy Tuesday with the '79 145.022 and an equally complex and ancient machine - federal circuit case law 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Glad I bought mine last October with the new 2021 MSRP now at 6,100 € !! Don't think it comes with the big box anymore either?


----------



## deozed

GMTtwotone said:


> Glad I bought mine last October with the new 2021 MSRP now at 6,100 € !! Don't think it comes with the big box anymore either?


Yeah, no kidding. 8.1mil KRW (hesalite on steel bracelet) in South Korea vs 6.2mil for previous ref. Increase is substantial, and yes, no mention of presentation box.


----------



## giorgos mg

Better late than never


----------



## cybercat

giorgos mg said:


> Better late than never


"Private video
Sign in if you've been granted access to this video
*SIGN IN*
This is a private video. Please sign in to verify that you may see it."  _ 😰


----------



## Maddog1970

DSotM


----------



## corry29

Maddog1970 said:


> DSotM


I'll join you today

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Maddog1970

corry29 said:


> I'll join you today
> 
> Dark Side of the Moon


always room for another!


----------



## kdtri1

GMTtwotone said:


> Glad I bought mine last October with the new 2021 MSRP now at 6,100 € !! Don't think it comes with the big box anymore either?


The new speedy is very nice but sadly the price is not.

I'm also glad that I pulled the trigger on mine when I did (Dec 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side again for me today.......2 piece bond.....


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side again for me today.......2 piece bond.....
> 
> View attachment 15637809


Man I love this one! Please keep posting pics of this one on different straps. Strap MONSTER!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Man I love this one! Please keep posting pics of this one on different straps. Strap MONSTER!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will do!

shockingly I have a few new straps incoming, as this one is very much a strap monster.....a couple from Martu, who I have purchased from before and makes great straps!........and FWIW, these are all 22mm straps, fitting easily into the 21mm lugs with no "squish".....


----------



## Coriolanus

deepsea03 said:


>


I looooove this watch... I only recently learned about it, too.


----------



## deepsea03

Coriolanus said:


> I looooove this watch... I only recently learned about it, too.


Thank you very much


----------



## fr1

perfect Friday speedy


----------



## TheHun

Almost time for the moon


----------



## Hands90




----------



## Titan II

Hands90 said:


> View attachment 15640749


Um...what the...?!?!?! Is that what I think it is??

Rene

Edit. Holy $#1+...that IS what I think it is.


----------



## Fantasio

Enjoying my recently "outdated" hesalite Speedy. 










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Um...what the...?!?!?! Is that what I think it is??
> 
> Rene
> 
> Edit. Holy $#1+...that IS what I think it is.


What is it?

Edit: new Speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What is it?
> 
> Edit: new Speedy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stepped Dial 
Dot Over Ninety 
Updated Bracelet 

Yep, I do believe. If so, that's our first official sighting here.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side.....


----------



## rc2300156

My discontinued old hesalite pre-vintage 2005










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side.....
> View attachment 15641375


Maddog has done it again! Got me all excited over here with this one lol. Love it. Keep posting pics of this one! They'll never get old (quite literally as I'm sure that black ceramic will always look the same).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buick said:


> Thank you! It was a quick phone snap on top of the rubbish bin 😂


Hey, whatever works...right!?!?😁

René


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Maddog has done it again! Got me all excited over here with this one lol. Love it. Keep posting pics of this one! They'll never get old (quite literally as I'm sure that black ceramic will always look the same).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watching the BillsColts game!


----------



## Hands90




----------



## thewodg

My membership application is enclosed!


----------



## Hands90

thewodg said:


> My membership application is enclosed!


Strap change already


----------



## thewodg

Hands90 said:


> Strap change already


I lack the tools to shorten the bracelet myself. On order. But until the screwdriver arrives, I tossed the watch (carefully) on a comfortable strap.

My first Speedy. Really pleased with it!


----------



## Flinnt




----------



## Hands90

thewodg said:


> I lack the tools to shorten the bracelet myself. On order. But until the screwdriver arrives, I tossed the watch (carefully) on a comfortable strap.
> 
> My first Speedy. Really pleased with it!


You can bring it to an Omega boutique or if you are doing it yourself, place a piece of tape before and after the lug you are unscrewing and take your time. 
I've done a po and seamster 300 bracelet a few times without issue.


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

I had to go to the mall today, which I try to avoid like the plague even before the plague, and figured I'd make it worth my trip and stopped in at a couple boutiques they have there... one of which being Omega. I was actually fairly surprised they had the new one. Here's some photos I got of it, on my 6.25" wrist, for reference.



















When it was announced, I told myself I wouldn't....










... I told myself I _can't..._










... fortunately they couldn't sell me this one....










... but now I'm on their list, so this should give me a couple weeks to think about it.

They still had both a Hesalite and a sapphire last-gen in the store, but no mention (didn't ask) of potential discount on them... also, would I really want the old one, knowing there's a new one with a more advanced movement? I don't know...

For comparison's sake, I took a couple photos of the previous sapphire. Again, on a 6.25" wrist, for anyone browsing this thread wondering how well one will fare on a small wrist. IMO, the new one works MUCH better on smaller wrists.



















As far as differences that I could pick out, the new one felt considerably lighter. The bracelet felt more comfortable/compliant, but less substantial. Same for the clasp, opening/closing did not feel to me as solid as the old clasp. That lighter weight is likely attributed to those, unless there's a massive difference in weight between hesalite and sapphire I'm unaware of. Stepped dial was less noticeable in the metal than it is in photos. Lume looks whiter to the eyeball (or at least to me) than it does in the photos, too.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Hands90

projekt-h said:


> I had to go to the mall today, which I try to avoid like the plague even before the plague, and figured I'd make it worth my trip and stopped in at a couple boutiques they have there... one of which being Omega. I was actually fairly surprised they had the new one. Here's some photos I got of it, on my 6.25" wrist, for reference.
> 
> When it was announced, I told myself I wouldn't....
> 
> ... I told myself I _can't..._
> 
> ... fortunately they couldn't sell me this one....
> 
> ... but now I'm on their list, so this should give me a couple weeks to think about it.
> 
> They still had both a Hesalite and a sapphire last-gen in the store, but no mention (didn't ask) of potential discount on them... also, would I really want the old one, knowing there's a new one with a more advanced movement? I don't know...
> 
> For comparison's sake, I took a couple photos of the previous sapphire. Again, on a 6.25" wrist, for anyone browsing this thread wondering how well one will fare on a small wrist. IMO, the new one works MUCH better on smaller wrists.
> 
> As far as differences that I could pick out, the new one felt considerably lighter. The bracelet felt more comfortable/compliant, but less substantial. Same for the clasp, opening/closing did not feel to me as solid as the old clasp. That lighter weight is likely attributed to those, unless there's a massive difference in weight between hesalite and sapphire I'm unaware of. Stepped dial was less noticeable in the metal than it is in photos. Lume looks whiter to the eyeball (or at least to me) than it does in the photos, too.


Keep on them. It's worth it!


----------



## projekt-h

Hands90 said:


> Keep on them. It's worth it!
> View attachment 15642287


I'm debating it, having removed myself from the "oooh new & shiny" stage. Initially, the biggest draw for me was the bracelet end links, but I'm not quite sold on the style of it. The movement is a big plus on paper, but much like cars, I don't like to buy the first year or so of the new model / "engine" regardless of a warranty. Lastly, while the stepped dial isn't as noticeable in person, looking at photos more it just doesn't quite sit right with me.

Probably the biggest factors for me are comfort, and reigning myself back into reality, keeping a "budget" in mind. I may call tomorrow to see if it would "make them happy to get rid of old stock" and push the Hesalite on leather they have out the door my way. I used to think I was definitely a sapphire sandwich buyer, but I feel like the closed caseback sat better on my wrist. Comfort tops being able to stare at the movement for me, and being someone that only takes their watch off to shower, I'd rarely take advantage of that. I'd probably get similar satisfaction looking at photos or videos of the movement, while wearing the watch.

Either way, this all has really gotten under my skin, and re-ignited my desire for a Speedmaster, being the first watch I ever truly wanted. Hopefully I'll be posting wrist shots of whatever I end up calling "mine" soon.


----------



## shoppy

Loving my FOIS


----------



## Maddog1970

Hands90 said:


> You can bring it to an Omega boutique or if you are doing it yourself, place a piece of tape before and after the lug you are unscrewing and take your time.
> I've done a po and seamster 300 bracelet a few times without issue.


i have a small electronics screwdriver set with all the necessary sized bits......would also recommend, if doing yourself, that you use a black sheet for when you inevitably drop one of the tiny screws!

......I also found the loupe to be very helpful for my old eyes!


----------



## Maddog1970

BBQing yesterday, with my furry helper....


----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> BBQing yesterday, with my furry helper....
> 
> View attachment 15643095
> View attachment 15643096
> View attachment 15643097


All sorts of greatness in these photos

Great watch, of course, great deck, great (well yummy actually) food but most of all, great dog!


----------



## limnoman

JLittle said:


> Some say it's before 1980, some say 25 years. I think it's 50 years


I like to think of something older than me as vintage, so I'll vote for any watch > 65 years of age. Last thing I need to hear is my kids referring to me as vintage 

Most my "vintage " watches are from the mid 1950s.


----------



## JLittle

rjohnson56 said:


> I like to think of something older than me as vintage, so I'll vote for any watch > 65 years of age. Last thing I need to hear is my kids referring to me as vintage
> 
> Most my "vintage " watches are from the mid 1950s.


My boys call me God's uncle. They say my SSN is 2. ;-)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> BBQing yesterday, with my furry helper....
> 
> View attachment 15643095
> View attachment 15643096
> View attachment 15643097


Awesome watch, awesome dog, and I'm sure, as long as you do your part, awesome food too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheu_f50

Highly recommend the book for Speedy club members here! It's not a reference book like the "Moonwatch Only" by the same author, instead its more of an introduction/inside story. Very happy wifey got this for me as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Maddog1970

JLittle said:


> All sorts of greatness in these photos
> 
> Great watch, of course, great deck, great (well yummy actually) food but most of all, great dog!


Thank you.......my lady Akita Kilo....the furry love of my life!


----------



## Mirabello1

That new Hesalite ,,, OMG , I have to have one.. I really do.....


----------



## projekt-h

Well, that didn't take long.



















Thought it over and came to a pretty easy conclusion that, much the same way I prefer to buy cars, I'd rather get one of the final examples of the outgoing than a first example of the new. The savings over the 3861 were also not insignificant to me, though not as much as I'd hoped I could score. Unfortunately they recognized there may be a higher demand for the outgoing, lol. Went for Hesalite in the name of comfort, and decided not to go with the bracelet that I would have never worn anyways... Though I probably could have left it unworn and sold it towards the new style when those become available (d'oh)

I've already bonked the crystal into a couple shelves at home, and was pleasantly surprised to not see a single mark. I like the factory leather more than I thought I would, which is certainly good, but will have to see how it wears in over the next couple weeks.

Anyways, happy to be "part of the club" again!


----------



## ar7iste

The new ones are neat, but if I was to hunt down another speedy it would be the 50th anniversary edition. Enamel dial, column wheel+vertical clutch and 100m water resistance.

For now, I love my regular speedy and don't see myself parting with it!
Have a great week!


----------



## deozed

Anyone else notice Omega raised MSRP for previous references?

Older moonwatch still on their site, but with higher price tag.


----------



## thewodg

Hands90 said:


> You can bring it to an Omega boutique or if you are doing it yourself, place a piece of tape before and after the lug you are unscrewing and take your time.
> I've done a po and seamster 300 bracelet a few times without issue.


Should have thought of the tape trick myself. Thanks!



Maddog1970 said:


> i have a small electronics screwdriver set with all the necessary sized bits......would also recommend, if doing yourself, that you use a black sheet for when you inevitably drop one of the tiny screws!
> 
> ......I also found the loupe to be very helpful for my old eyes!


Yup, that's what I have on order. Had an old set, but the tips got bent. Good advice on the black sheet. Already had a spring bar shoot across the room. Thanks!


----------



## davidg10

projekt-h said:


> Well, that didn't take long.
> 
> View attachment 15643744
> 
> 
> View attachment 15643745
> 
> 
> Thought it over and came to a pretty easy conclusion that, much the same way I prefer to buy cars, I'd rather get one of the final examples of the outgoing than a first example of the new. The savings over the 3861 were also not insignificant to me, though not as much as I'd hoped I could score. Unfortunately they recognized there may be a higher demand for the outgoing, lol. Went for Hesalite in the name of comfort, and decided not to go with the bracelet that I would have never worn anyways... Though I probably could have left it unworn and sold it towards the new style when those become available (d'oh)
> 
> I've already bonked the crystal into a couple shelves at home, and was pleasantly surprised to not see a single mark. I like the factory leather more than I thought I would, which is certainly good, but will have to see how it wears in over the next couple weeks.
> 
> Anyways, happy to be "part of the club" again!


Which one is this? And what case size? Looks great.


----------



## red1108nyc

CK Monday


----------



## projekt-h

Well, one day in and as the strap has worn in, it's now a little looser than I'd like for my tiny wrists. Guess I'm gonna need to look into other strap options.



davidg10 said:


> Which one is this? And what case size? Looks great.


This is the outgoing gen, hesalite model, standard 42mm case, and thanks!


----------



## GMTtwotone

Yup... that's a plane wing


----------



## thewodg

My first SpeedyTuesday!


----------



## GMTtwotone

Hate flying


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## projekt-h

After the factory strap started to wear in and become too loose, fortunately I found this random suede around at home. Wasn't too sure at first, but now I absolutely love it! Don't even think I want the Hirsch James I was looking at, but might try to find a similar suede in a size more suited to me.

Also, guess this is my first Tuesday with it.




























My office lighting is very non-conducive to good watch photos, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Wearing this OLD thing today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Moved out of my old Moonwatch and into a Speedmaster Racing  dial. Don't see too many of these around here. Wears deceivingly small due to the female endlinks and relatively short lug to lug for a 44mm watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Mreal75 said:


> Moved out of my old Moonwatch and into a Speedmaster Racing  dial. Don't see too many of these around here. Wears deceivingly small due to the female endlinks and relatively short lug to lug for a 44mm watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a classic Speedy fan. Not the new watches but it's so very tempting. 
The White, Black and Orange and the Silver which I think is so so under rated.


----------



## alllexandru

Tuesday strap change


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Hands90 said:


> I'm a classic Speedy fan. Not the new watches but it's so very tempting.
> The White, Black and Orange and the Silver which I think is so so under rated.


I hear ya...in a perfect world I would have one in every color and iteration lol! Hopefully soon I can try out the newer hesalite model to replace my old one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

Enjoying a new black racing strap and using the chrono to time the smoked moose ribs 🤓

Cheers.


----------



## Maddog1970

I've owned strap monsters before, my PAM0000 comes to mind, but the speedy is the King of straps!

My order from Cheapestnatos finally got here from Germany, and I'll have my hands full over the next few days as I work thru 2 space straps, 5 single pass Natos and a canvas strap......wish me luck!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> I've owned strap monsters before, my PAM0000 comes to mind, but the speedy is the King of straps!
> 
> My order from Cheapestnatos finally got here from Germany, and I'll have my hands full over the next few days as I work thru 2 space straps, 5 single pass Natos and a canvas strap......wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 15646974


Jeebus, Clayton !! I hope they find a cure soon.

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> I've owned strap monsters before, my PAM0000 comes to mind, but the speedy is the King of straps!
> 
> My order from Cheapestnatos finally got here from Germany, and I'll have my hands full over the next few days as I work thru 2 space straps, 5 single pass Natos and a canvas strap......wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 15646974


and they will ALL looks amazing!


----------



## projekt-h

Hope y'all don't mind, but I wanted to get some better photos while it's still fresh (I give it a week or two before it starts picking up noticeable marks, at best) and figured I'd share. Here's some unskilled iPhone photography:










The case really is impressively sharp...










And shiny










I really like the little touch of having the Omega logo in the crystal, and am glad that mine is upright (I've seen some that were tilted)










The lume leaves a bit to be desired, coming from a Tudor Black Bay, but is decent enough. Haven't tried seeing how well it holds through the night, yet.


----------



## Dan-LAX

After 10 years of consideration...I finally pulled the trigger on a Hesalite Speedy.

My "new to me" used Speedy arrived today, Speedy Tuesday - very appropriate timing I might add.



It's on a vintage style leather strap from Amazon.

Now, I'm just doing my "homework" and reading up on it.



Stay safe everyone and be good,
Dan


----------



## Maddog1970

First one.....love the pattern and single stripe.....the Natos are all single pass, as I would only have trimmed down doubles anyway!

......and Rene, there is no cure, only MORE STRAPS!


----------



## projekt-h

Tried it on the nato last night... that's a no-go for me. Looks neat, but sits way to high for me... pics below for a good laugh.

Anyone have experience with the Hirsch performance (James or Paul) straps? I like the idea of a rubber inner for not getting nasty over time, and less prone to slip around.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subscribe.mi

Mreal75 said:


> Moved out of my old Moonwatch and into a Speedmaster Racing  dial. Don't see too many of these around here. Wears deceivingly small due to the female endlinks and relatively short lug to lug for a 44mm watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I just picked up mine from an OD. I got a good deal for it. Keeping it as unworn just in case I want to turn around and sell it photos like these don't help though


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobcat Sig

The day I picked up at the AD.










It was just days before news broke that the Speedy would receive a revision, too. I feel like I scored.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just a smidge off being a Rocketship!


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side on a brown PVD pilot strap.....


----------



## JLittle

I'm thinking of getting my first Speedy and wanted thoughts on this one. Does anyone have one and do they like it? Any issues?


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Hands90

Speedmaster Professional 2021


----------



## projekt-h

Why’s everyone making a big deal over hacking in the 3861? With an 1861 you can just roll them seconds back! 

Something tells me that’s not supposed to happen, though. Pop the crown out to adjust the time and while I’m adjusting the minutes back, it starts moving the running seconds back....

Sadly, Tapatalk won’t let me upload the video. 

EDIT: well, never mind. Called the omega boutique and that is normal / what it’s supposed to do. Never saw or heard about that before! Thought something was broken, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

projekt-h said:


> Why's everyone making a big deal over hacking in the 3861? With an 1861 you can just roll them seconds back!
> 
> Something tells me that's not supposed to happen, though. Pop the crown out to adjust the time and while I'm adjusting the minutes back, it starts moving the running seconds back....
> 
> Sadly, Tapatalk won't let me upload the video.
> 
> EDIT: well, never mind. Called the omega boutique and that is normal / what it's supposed to do. Never saw or heard about that before! Thought something was broken, haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3861 is very accurate and with that comes hacking. 
As a long time Speedy fan and collector, it's mind blowing to have the movement hack.


----------



## JLittle

Speedy!


----------



## JLittle

JLittle said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first Speedy and wanted thoughts on this one. Does anyone have one and do they like it? Any issues?
> View attachment 15649117


No one knows anything about this one?


----------



## projekt-h

Hands90 said:


> 3861 is very accurate and with that comes hacking.
> As a long time Speedy fan and collector, it's mind blowing to have the movement hack.


I was mostly making a joke about what I thought was a broken watch. Turns out it's supposed to do that so you can run it back to set it semi-accurately, thought I'm not sure how important that is when I'm seeing about +12s/day with mine... Hopefully that's just break-in.


----------



## VizslaFriend

JLittle said:


> No one knows anything about this one?


Sorry, I don't... but I like the looks of it


----------



## VizslaFriend

projekt-h said:


> I was mostly making a joke about what I thought was a broken watch. Turns out it's supposed to do that so you can run it back to set it semi-accurately, thought I'm not sure how important that is when I'm seeing about +12s/day with mine... Hopefully that's just break-in.


I recommend to keep monitoring how it runs, and also experiment with different positions overnight. Mine was very consistently gaining about 10 seconds per day, and the very friendly service technician at the Omega Boutique regulated it for me (free of charge, under warranty).

Now it gains about 1-1.5 seconds per day, which is just spectacular from a 1861! 
I also know the best storage position (face down in my case), and to slow it down I just keep it in the "crown down" position once a week where it loses 5 seconds/day - this way I never need hacking or manual adjustment 

(Please note that I wear my watch on my right wrist where the crown is mostly up, and hence crown down for me is the opposite position - YMMV)


----------



## projekt-h

Happy Friday, y'all!

Finally gave it the 630am lume check test, and it passed. Totally legible after wearing through the night.

I mentioned it in another thread on straps, but wanted to say here: if anyone's a fan of thick, long-wearing leather, I'd definitely check out Shinola's watch straps.












VizslaFriend said:


> I recommend to keep monitoring how it runs, and also experiment with different positions overnight. Mine was very consistently gaining about 10 seconds per day, and the very friendly service technician at the Omega Boutique regulated it for me (free of charge, under warranty).
> 
> Now it gains about 1-1.5 seconds per day, which is just spectacular from a 1861!
> I also know the best storage position (face down in my case), and to slow it down I just keep it in the "crown down" position once a week where it loses 5 seconds/day - this way I never need hacking or manual adjustment
> 
> (Please note that I wear my watch on my right wrist where the crown is mostly up, and hence crown down for me is the opposite position - YMMV)


Interesting, thank you! I figured I'd give it a week or two to "run-in" and then monitor more closely after that. When I bought it they told me they can regulate it at the OB, so if it's anything more than +5/day, I'll probably take it to them. I usually sleep with my watch on, but leaving it off may be something to consider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subscribe.mi

Maddog1970 said:


> I've owned strap monsters before, my PAM0000 comes to mind, but the speedy is the King of straps!
> 
> My order from Cheapestnatos finally got here from Germany, and I'll have my hands full over the next few days as I work thru 2 space straps, 5 single pass Natos and a canvas strap......wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 15646974


That's really good to know. I'd say I'm currently a Panerai guy slowly making the switch to Omegas. Part of appeal of Panerais has always been the exchange of straps so you say that the same is true for Speedmasters?


----------



## subscribe.mi

Maddog1970 said:


> First one.....love the pattern and single stripe.....the Natos are all single pass, as I would only have trimmed down doubles anyway!
> 
> ......and Rene, there is no cure, only MORE STRAPS!
> View attachment 15647356


Such a great combo!


----------



## GMTtwotone

Missouri


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Unintentional match!


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside in the light.....


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jkpa

Happy SpeedyNASAapprovedFlightInstrumentTuesday


----------



## Dan-LAX

JLittle said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first Speedy and wanted thoughts on this one. Does anyone have one and do they like it? Any issues?
> View attachment 15649117


That's a great looking piece and the size is far more "wearable" than the X side of the moon cases. I think it's 40mm if I'm not mistaken.

I looked into these a few months ago and it seemed to check all the boxes for me. However, the one issue that I had with the movement was that it required you to use a recessed pusher at the 10 o'clock position on the casebody to advance the date. This because the movement is a Valjoux that's been rotated to accommodate positioning of the three registers at the bottom of the dial.

This means that if it's the first of the month and the watch is showing "2" then you've gotta push the pin-button 30 times to get to "1". Pain in the ass.

If the movement allowed for quick-set date using the crown, I'd have one of these by now.

Dan


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday, and Akita everyday!










sunrise over Mt Baker and Miss Kilo.....


----------



## JLittle

I


Dan-LAX said:


> That's a great looking piece and the size is far more "wearable" than the X side of the moon cases. I think it's 40mm if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I looked into these a few months ago and it seemed to check all the boxes for me. However, the one issue that I had with the movement was that it required you to use a recessed pusher at the 10 o'clock position on the casebody to advance the date. This because the movement is a Valjoux that's been rotated to accommodate positioning of the three registers at the bottom of the dial.
> 
> This means that if it's the first of the month and the watch is showing "2" then you've gotta push the pin-button 30 times to get to "1". Pain the ass.
> 
> If the movement allowed for quick-set date using the crown, I'd have one of these by now.
> 
> Dan


 I appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## thewodg

Back on the bracelet! Happy SpeedyTuesday.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## alllexandru

projekt-h said:


> Why's everyone making a big deal over hacking in the 3861? With an 1861 you can just roll them seconds back!
> 
> Something tells me that's not supposed to happen, though. Pop the crown out to adjust the time and while I'm adjusting the minutes back, it starts moving the running seconds back....
> 
> Sadly, Tapatalk won't let me upload the video.
> 
> EDIT: well, never mind. Called the omega boutique and that is normal / what it's supposed to do. Never saw or heard about that before! Thought something was broken, haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is also written in the red nice thick Omega book which nobody reads when buy watches 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday!


----------



## DennisJ

Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing lume! Love the blue in contrast to the yellow accents


----------



## Maddog1970

First of a couple of new straps for my Dark side......this is a cork "map" strap from Martu straps in Chile.....Andrea makes some great stuff!

















I had intended to switch the buckle out for PVD, but this one is nicely brushed, so figure I will go with it for a bit....


----------



## Maddog1970

........and by a "bit", I guess I meant an hour.....black buckle switcheroo


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> First of a couple of new straps for my Dark side......this is a cork "map" strap from Martu straps in Chile.....Andrea makes some great stuff!
> 
> View attachment 15659883
> View attachment 15659886
> 
> 
> I had intended to switch the buckle out for PVD, but this one is nicely brushed, so figure I will go with it for a bit....





Maddog1970 said:


> ........and by a "bit", I guess I meant an hour.....black buckle switcheroo
> 
> View attachment 15659999


Wow. Strap MONSTER!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## projekt-h

Finally decided on what kind of strap I wanted, and I think I chose well.

Hirsch "Paul" Performance gator-embossed strap. Channeled rubber on the backside, gator-look embossed "waterproof" leather on the outside.

I pretty much only take my watches off to shower, and don't really swap straps often, so I wanted something that won't get ruined from wearing it 23.5 hours a day, every day, even in the sweaty heat of summer, and I like that rubber/silicone doesn't slip and flop around at a comfortable size.

I usually throw everything I've owned on cheaper barton silicone straps for those reasons, but wanted to go a bit nicer for this watch. This ticked all my boxes, especially being available in a shorter length to accommodate my 6.25" wrist. I went for the gator-embossed over regular leather to add some visual interest to the strap, and I really liked the alligator factory strap, but am not a fan of black & glossy materials.

Initial impressions: Wonderful. I've had it on for about an hour and it's already started to loosen up and come to form. Even being loose right now, it's not moving at all. It's slightly darker, less shiny and the stitching doesn't contrast as much as I expected - all very good things for me.

That was a lot of words for just a fancy rubber strap. How about some pictures?


----------



## Jim Jones

projekt-h said:


> Finally decided on what kind of strap I wanted, and I think I chose well.
> 
> Hirsch "Paul" Performance gator-embossed strap. Channeled rubber on the backside, gator-look embossed "waterproof" leather on the outside.
> 
> I pretty much only take my watches off to shower, and don't really swap straps often, so I wanted something that won't get ruined from wearing it 23.5 hours a day, every day, even in the sweaty heat of summer, and I like that rubber/silicone doesn't slip and flop around at a comfortable size.
> 
> I usually throw everything I've owned on cheaper barton silicone straps for those reasons, but wanted to go a bit nicer for this watch. This ticked all my boxes, especially being available in a shorter length to accommodate my 6.25" wrist. I went for the gator-embossed over regular leather to add some visual interest to the strap, and I really liked the alligator factory strap, but am not a fan of black & glossy materials.
> 
> Initial impressions: Wonderful. I've had it on for about an hour and it's already started to loosen up and come to form. Even being loose right now, it's not moving at all. It's slightly darker, less shiny and the stitching doesn't contrast as much as I expected - all very good things for me.
> 
> That was a lot of words for just a fancy rubber strap. How about some pictures?
> 
> View attachment 15661852
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661854


I love it awesome strap man


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> Finally decided on what kind of strap I wanted, and I think I chose well.
> 
> Hirsch "Paul" Performance gator-embossed strap. Channeled rubber on the backside, gator-look embossed "waterproof" leather on the outside.
> 
> I pretty much only take my watches off to shower, and don't really swap straps often, so I wanted something that won't get ruined from wearing it 23.5 hours a day, every day, even in the sweaty heat of summer, and I like that rubber/silicone doesn't slip and flop around at a comfortable size.
> 
> I usually throw everything I've owned on cheaper barton silicone straps for those reasons, but wanted to go a bit nicer for this watch. This ticked all my boxes, especially being available in a shorter length to accommodate my 6.25" wrist. I went for the gator-embossed over regular leather to add some visual interest to the strap, and I really liked the alligator factory strap, but am not a fan of black & glossy materials.
> 
> Initial impressions: Wonderful. I've had it on for about an hour and it's already started to loosen up and come to form. Even being loose right now, it's not moving at all. It's slightly darker, less shiny and the stitching doesn't contrast as much as I expected - all very good things for me.
> 
> That was a lot of words for just a fancy rubber strap. How about some pictures?
> 
> View attachment 15661852
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661854


That's a really cool looking strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

I'm with you, only taking my watches off to shower or do the washing up. I wonder how many others sleep in their watches? I've always done it since a child and never thought twice about it.


----------



## Adao

projekt-h said:


> Finally decided on what kind of strap I wanted, and I think I chose well.
> 
> Hirsch "Paul" Performance gator-embossed strap. Channeled rubber on the backside, gator-look embossed "waterproof" leather on the outside.
> 
> I pretty much only take my watches off to shower, and don't really swap straps often, so I wanted something that won't get ruined from wearing it 23.5 hours a day, every day, even in the sweaty heat of summer, and I like that rubber/silicone doesn't slip and flop around at a comfortable size.
> 
> I usually throw everything I've owned on cheaper barton silicone straps for those reasons, but wanted to go a bit nicer for this watch. This ticked all my boxes, especially being available in a shorter length to accommodate my 6.25" wrist. I went for the gator-embossed over regular leather to add some visual interest to the strap, and I really liked the alligator factory strap, but am not a fan of black & glossy materials.
> 
> Initial impressions: Wonderful. I've had it on for about an hour and it's already started to loosen up and come to form. Even being loose right now, it's not moving at all. It's slightly darker, less shiny and the stitching doesn't contrast as much as I expected - all very good things for me.
> 
> That was a lot of words for just a fancy rubber strap. How about some pictures?
> 
> View attachment 15661852
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15661854


Very nice strap. What is length size? I have very similar wrist size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## projekt-h

Thanks, everyone! about 24 hours in now, and I'm wishing it was forming a little better _around_ my wrist, rather than staying stiff and squeezing the sides, pushing the watch head upwards. Seems like they used some pretty solid material for long wear, which also means long break-in, so it'll probably be a few days before it gets to that nice comfy wrap-around.



Adao said:


> Very nice strap. What is length size? I have very similar wrist size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's a 110/70mm, I ordered from Holbens. Conveniently, they let you filter lug size and strap length. I'm on the third from last hole with the original pin buckle and it still has a pretty short tail out the other side, can't hardly see it.


----------



## vlpix

I also received my first leather strap from Monstraps (Novonappa Chocolate) which feels awesome. And i noticed in the meantime that Omega updated their website with new straps (of course price-wise higher than all possible alternatives)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebread

Hello fellow Speeders, I am new to the Club.

Just bought my first Speedy and will be needing a new strap as the next step. Came here for some ideas and was surprised to see how much talk there is about them, actually.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

....and my other Martu strap on the Dark Side....black and red alacantra.


----------



## projekt-h

Still trying to get this strap to break in....


----------



## user4D

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15649292
> 
> 
> René


Hi René, really love that strap. Where did you buy it? (Sorry if you get asked this a lot.)


----------



## Titan II

user4D said:


> Hi René, really love that strap. Where did you buy it? (Sorry if you get asked this a lot.)


Hi there...and thanks for the compliment.

This is a brown suede strap from Atelier DeGriff out of Belgium. I think their online store is closed at the moment for upgrades and stock replenishment. Hopefully they'll be open again soon. Definitely check them out; they make beautiful, high quality straps.










René


----------



## user4D

Titan II said:


> Hi there...and thanks for the compliment.
> 
> This is a brown suede strap from Atelier DeGriff out of Belgium. I think their online store is closed at the moment for upgrades and stock replenishment. Hopefully they'll be open again soon. Definitely check them out; they make beautiful, high quality straps.
> 
> View attachment 15666246
> 
> 
> René


Awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## Titan II

user4D said:


> Awesome, thank you very much!


My pleasure! Happy to help.

René


----------



## projekt-h

Titan II said:


> Hi there...and thanks for the compliment.
> 
> This is a brown suede strap from Atelier DeGriff out of Belgium. I think their online store is closed at the moment for upgrades and stock replenishment. Hopefully they'll be open again soon. Definitely check them out; they make beautiful, high quality straps.
> 
> View attachment 15666246
> 
> 
> René


He also did a pretty good 5-year review video on his, where he not only _holds it under a running faucet_ but also does so with a leather strap on it, while talking about how he would _swim with it on! _The *INSANITY*

🤣🤣🤣

Yours, and the one in his video, both look really thick, which is appealing to me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

projekt-h said:


> He also did a pretty good 5-year review video on his, where he not only _holds it under a running faucet_ but also does so with a leather strap on it, while talking about how he would _swim with it on! _The *INSANITY*
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Yours, and the one in his video, both look really thick, which is appealing to me.


The strap might look thick, but I don't think it's any thicker than most good quality leather straps. The thing I cannot stress enough is how soft, pliable, and extremely comfortable this strap is.

Rene


----------



## projekt-h

Titan II said:


> The strap might look thick, but I don't think it's any thicker than most good quality leather straps. The thing I cannot stress enough is how soft, pliable, and extremely comfortable this strap is.
> 
> Rene


Gotcha. Looked like it was about 5mm+ throughout, where most are around 3-4mm. Soft and pliable sounds pretty nice right now, as that's the total opposite of this Hirsch rubber that I'm still working on breaking in. Gonna give it some time and hope it becomes more comfortable, otherwise I may just have to deal with the idea of replacing leather every 6-12 months from wearing it all the time.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

had one of those straps and found it too thick and too uncomfortable, flipped soon after purchase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroReverse

Can I join? Here is a shot of my Speedy on an F1 Ferrari replica wheel


----------



## NewGuard84

ZeroReverse said:


> Can I join? Here is a shot of my Speedy on an F1 Ferrari replica wheel
> View attachment 15667249


Great shot!

Can't wait for F1 to resume, really enjoy running the Speedy chrono on GP day.

Let's hope the prancing horse cars are a tad faster this year  I expect the drivers will do their part.


----------



## ZeroReverse

NewGuard84 said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Can't wait for F1 to resume, really enjoy running the Speedy chrono on GP day.
> 
> Let's hope the prancing horse cars are a tad faster this year  I expect the drivers will do their part.


Hell yeah! I cant wait for the new season too! Im very excited for Ferrari getting back in shape, but I am even more excited for Aston Martin and Vettel. It will be an interesting season.


----------



## Hands90

Lum on the 3861


----------



## Titan II

govdubspeedgo said:


> *had one of those straps* and found it too thick and too uncomfortable, flipped soon after purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which strap are you referring to?

René


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Hirsch performance strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

govdubspeedgo said:


> Hirsch performance strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thickness isn't the issue I have with it, it's actually thinner than the leather I had it on previously. It's the stiffness and how long it's taking to wear in. Had the rubber bands on it for a couple more hours today and it's wearing a bit better now.

I guess I can only hope that taking a long time to break in means it will be long-wearing.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Does this mean Oct 1st, 2020? When the speedmaster was born?


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it is Tuesday......


----------



## projekt-h

Reject fanciness, embrace comfort.

Threw it on a Barton silicone. Perfect. Love it. Ordered a grey one. Apparently no matter how nice a watch I have, I just love cheap silicone straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Maddog1970

Another day, another new strap (or 2) shows for my Dark Side....

2 new, custom 21mm, from Gunny Straps........this is a Caitlin 10......another new one in the bag while I break this one in.....

....super moocher in the background of the last pic!


----------



## duc




----------



## projekt-h

I played myself, I didn't use it to time how long it took me to clear the driveway.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Another day, another new strap (or 2) shows for my Dark Side....
> 
> 2 new, custom 21mm, from Gunny Straps........this is a Caitlin 10......another new one in the bag while I break this one in.....
> 
> ....super moocher in the background of the last pic!
> 
> View attachment 15673894
> View attachment 15673895
> View attachment 15673896


Well whadya know? Another STUNNER!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

duc said:


> View attachment 15673901
> View attachment 15673901


Can I ask your wrist size? I'd love to get an X33 but all the dimensions sounds enormous for my 6.75'' wrist and I guess it would look ridiculous and it would be uncomfortable. Yours is just about right IMO.


----------



## duc

DoctorWolf said:


> Can I ask your wrist size? I'd love to get an X33 but all the dimensions sounds enormous for my 6.75'' wrist and I guess it would look ridiculous and it would be uncomfortable. Yours is just about right IMO.


Yes sir. My wrist is shaped boxish as opposed to flat. It is 7.7" around (19.5mm). In my opinion, if your wrist is flat instead of boxy, you can pull it off with a smaller wrist. The key is obviously to try one on.


----------



## DoctorWolf

duc said:


> Yes sir. My wrist is shaped boxish as opposed to flat. It is 7.7" around (19.5mm). In my opinion, if your wrist is flat instead of boxy, you can pull it off with a smaller wrist. The key is obviously to try one on.


Thanks for that. I've tried to try it on unfortunately the 2 ADs I visited didn't carry it. We'll see but I'm not very hopeful even though my wrist is pretty flat. Enjoy yours! Cheers


----------



## projekt-h

Surprisingly, I think this is the first watch I've had that I'm not too big on having it on the smoke grey Barton... I've used this same strap on probably 4 other watches at this point, including an automatic Speedmaster Date I had a while ago.



















Might give the B2 Straps from RubberB a go.


----------



## Jim Jones

projekt-h said:


> Surprisingly, I think this is the first watch I've had that I'm not too big on having it on the smoke grey Barton... I've used this same strap on probably 4 other watches at this point, including an automatic Speedmaster Date I had a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 15675958
> 
> 
> View attachment 15675959
> 
> 
> Might give the B2 Straps from RubberB a go.


Yeah im not feeling it either


----------



## projekt-h

Tried it out again on the original leather last night and decided I really liked that look:



















Called the boutique I got it from, pleasantly surprised the girl there remembered me, and I asked if they could still get me the shorter strap they said they would be able to when I bought it, so hopefully that'll be in within a week. Also will be dropping it off next week (wasn't going to be wearing it those days anyways, skiing trip, will likely be blind drunk for most of) to be tested and regulated... hopefully to get better than the +12sec/day I've been seeing.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## rscmaine

Well alrighty then...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Some amazing Speedys in this thread! Checking in with my 3300 Racing model. Close-to OWGing with this one right now (besides my beater Paradive). Sizing is really on point - on MN or leather at least. Stock bracelet is a bit too hefty 







'


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side Monday.....seemed appropriate!


----------



## projekt-h

Things i didn’t know until last night: The Forstner Flat Link bracelet has a couple stretchy links in it. 

Things I ordered last night: Forstner Flat Link Bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## anonymousmoose

deepsea03 said:


>


I love that


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday evening.......


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy and Akita!


----------



## martycus

My Apollo 8 on Simona Black Octopus


----------



## corry29

mk40


----------



## JimmyBoots

New arrival. Over the moon with it.

(Car could use a cleaning)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxter

My next watch!!!


----------



## maxter

JimmyBoots said:


> New arrival. Over the moon with it.
> 
> (Car could use a cleaning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niceee


----------



## rscmaine

I found a use for the case back paperweight.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus

Mitsukoshi dial speedy


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## jkpa

The best.
The end.


----------



## nwlaznik

Checking in with my Racing.


----------



## SaMaster14

This dial is SUPERB!


----------



## whb42187

I'm new here but excited to be. Old watch, new to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Speedy Saturday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## anonymousmoose

A new WIS acquaintance at church convinced me to buy a speedy. I'm keen if I can find one at a very good price. 

Can you tell me what a very good price for a hesalite speedy moonwatch full-set and one without box or papers?

I'm starting to chase one now the last gen is discontinued


----------



## projekt-h

So, it went to the boutique last Tuesday on my way up north to go skiing. They found it was in fact running fast, so they regulated it and swapped out the original strap for the shorter version. We'll have to see how it keeps time now. The flat link also showed up while I was gone, and couldn't resist throwing that on. So far, I love it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

I just stopped at the Omega Boutique in Sydney and tried the Hesalite on. They didn't have any stock / display model of the Saphire version, they said all the ones coming in are reserved, so you cannot even try the Saphire version.

Oh my, I should never have done this. I really want one now. I was never a fan of the speedy, I own an AT8500, a PO2500, and a SMP300 Diver, but oh my... I am in love...
This watch is so comfortable and light compared to the seamaster I own. It looks so refined, and the stepped dial in real life looks amazing. This looks modern and vintage at the same time, this watch is simply amazing.

The bracelet is simply amazing too, and the lug to lug size makes a big difference with the old one on my tiny wrist. There was too much overhang with the old end links for me.

The nylon strap is extremely nice too, and is lined with leather on the inside. It complements the look very well, and the all black look is very classy.

I need to find a way to sell my PO and Aqua Terra now. I really want one. Really Amazing.
One piece of advise, DO NOT TRY THIS WATCH !

Thierry.


----------



## thewodg

tbensous said:


> The nylon strap is extremely nice too, and is lined with leather on the inside. It complements the look very well, and the all black look is very classy.


Thanks for your impressions. Was the nyon strap comfortable?


----------



## tbensous

thewodg said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Was the nyon strap comfortable?


Yes seemed comfortable from what I could tell. It was not fully adjusted to my wrist (a bit too lose) but didn't bother to change it to try more. I think like any strap it might be a bit stiffer when new, but the lining makes it pleasant to wear against the skin, and I really liked the look. The black strap / dial contrast very well with the white marker/hands. It's really nice.


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedmaster on B&R strap


----------



## ryang13

deepsea03 said:


> Japan Racing Speedmaster on B&R strap


Gorgeous combo! I love that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuyork

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15700450
> View attachment 15700451
> View attachment 15700452
> View attachment 15700453
> View attachment 15700454
> View attachment 15700455
> View attachment 15700456
> 
> 
> I just stopped at the Omega Boutique in Sydney and tried the Hesalite on. They didn't have any stock / display model of the Saphire version, they said all the ones coming in are reserved, so you cannot even try the Saphire version.
> 
> Oh my, I should never have done this. I really want one now. I was never a fan of the speedy, I own an AT8500, a PO2500, and a SMP300 Diver, but oh my... I am in love...
> This watch is so comfortable and light compared to the seamaster I own. It looks so refined, and the stepped dial in real life looks amazing. This looks modern and vintage at the same time, this watch is simply amazing.
> 
> The bracelet is simply amazing too, and the lug to lug size makes a big difference with the old one on my tiny wrist. There was too much overhang with the old end links for me.
> 
> The nylon strap is extremely nice too, and is lined with leather on the inside. It complements the look very well, and the all black look is very classy.
> 
> I need to find a way to sell my PO and Aqua Terra now. I really want one. Really Amazing.
> One piece of advise, DO NOT TRY THIS WATCH !
> 
> Thierry.


Ha I did try it and bought it. You're right. It's AMAZING!


----------



## deepsea03

ryang13 said:


> Gorgeous combo! I love that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday........back on the braclet......❤


----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy and some snow.


----------



## Mreal75

Racing this Speedy Tuesday


----------



## NewGuard84

Personally love the sturdy "heft" of the bracelet, will regularly be back to it between straps.

Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Running like a champ since returning from service on January 25th, 2020;










René


----------



## Nodate

2020 Speedmaster pro nor a column wheel? What’s that all about?


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## gnuyork

Nodate said:


> 2020 Speedmaster pro nor a column wheel? What's that all about?


It's been that way since 1996 or so? Are you freferring to the 3861 movement? If so, then yes. More of the same.
If you want a column wheel you can spend big for the Ed white 321 movement (which actually is a 2020 column wheel movement.)


----------



## carlhaluss

My first Speedy Tuesday with the 3861. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## thewodg

tbensous said:


> Yes seemed comfortable from what I could tell. It was not fully adjusted to my wrist (a bit too lose) but didn't bother to change it to try more. I think like any strap it might be a bit stiffer when new, but the lining makes it pleasant to wear against the skin, and I really liked the look. The black strap / dial contrast very well with the white marker/hands. It's really nice.


Thanks again! It certainly does look sharp. I will likely be ordering whenever it is available as a separate purchase.


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Running like a champ since returning from service on January 25th, 2020;
> 
> View attachment 15701396
> 
> 
> René


i'm many years away from needing a service on my 3mnth old speedy, but approx. what did that run you Rene?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday with the 3861. Have a great day everyone!


Congratulations again, Carl!! Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

René


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> i'm many years away from needing a service on my 3mnth old speedy, but approx. what did that run you Rene?


If I'm remembering correctly it was $1060cad all in.

René


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Happy Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JTK Awesome

Longtime lurker, first time posting, former NASA contractor who lived in the Rocket City and bought his Moonwatch there in July 2019:


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## Bugster




----------



## ayeteael

My 3513.50. Don't seem to see these posted often.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Semper




----------



## schnitzerphoto




----------



## projekt-h

So far, running at +9sec/day. Not tremendously impressed with that.

Felt like the flat link was too thin and made the watch look too big on my tiny wrist, so back to silicone until my watch steward strap shows up. So much for "I rarely change watch straps"


----------



## Neuromancer

projekt-h said:


> So far, running at +9sec/day. Not tremendously impressed with that.
> 
> Felt like the flat link was too thin and made the watch look too big on my tiny wrist, so back to silicone until my watch steward strap shows up. So much for "I rarely change watch straps"


Mine also runs about 7-8s fast per day. But when I place it crown down whenever I do not wear it, it runs slow. This results in about 1s fast per day effectively. Maybe give it a try?


----------



## projekt-h

Neuromancer said:


> Mine also runs about 7-8s fast per day. But when I place it crown down whenever I do not wear it, it runs slow. This results in about 1s fast per day effectively. Maybe give it a try?


Problem for me is, the only time I'm not wearing it is in the shower, I usually sleep with it on. I'll try leaving it off at night for a few nights to see what it does in a few positions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

projekt-h said:


> [...]I usually sleep with it on.



That's the spirit, dude!


----------



## projekt-h

(Painstakingly) Synchronized dead-nuts-on to the G-Shock. Gonna let it just run for about a week - or more if the accuracy holds - and try leaving it off at night to see how it reacts to that.












Neuromancer said:


> That's the spirit, dude!


That actually helped the accuracy of my Oris and Tudor. I like being able to check the time when I randomly wake up without looking at my phone. Also, I bought it to wear it, might as well just wear it.

I suppose if I start leaving it off at night, I could go back to the original leather strap with less worries about ruining it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

projekt-h said:


> (Painstakingly) Synchronized dead-nuts-on to the G-Shock.


You are aware of apps like watchcheck, though, aren't you?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Not sure how I feel about this. Will leave for now as it was a pain to do.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Neuromancer said:


> You are aware of apps like watchcheck, though, aren't you?


Not particularly. I've heard of them but never really looked into them.


----------



## JimmyBoots

projekt-h said:


> Not particularly. I've heard of them but never really looked into them.


I would also recommend WatchTracker. I personally like the way it breaks down the data you plug in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Neuromancer said:


> Mine also runs about 7-8s fast per day. But when I place it crown down whenever I do not wear it, it runs slow. This results in about 1s fast per day effectively. Maybe give it a try?


Mine has run +11 since day 1, usually dial up at night. Will give this a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Nacho Timer










Interesting... left it crown-down for about 8 hours after setting it, was dead-on when I put it on. Worn it for 6 hours and it's up 5 seconds.


----------



## fish70

I'm back.


----------



## projekt-h

My Watch Steward straps came today... about 4 days earlier than what the tracking initially said. Initial impression for the G-hook style: Love it. Little tricky to get adjusted, but once you even have it close it's pretty good. Bought a minimalist-style, too. Great customer service, and clever packaging - the paper insert recommends using it as a bookmark, which is convenient because I needed a couple.





































Timing update: left it crown-up last night and it gained two seconds. As of typing this, it's been on for 6 hours and gained another two.


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon switch to the Dark Side......


----------



## Hands90




----------



## projekt-h

Does this count as #usingit ?

Working on my buddy's ram 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Happy Sunday! Trying a Molequin shell cordovan, which feels absolutely super if a bit too thin for my taste. Seeing all these great nato-speedy pairings does, however, make me want to ditch the leather


----------



## projekt-h

Hammermountain said:


> View attachment 15710906
> 
> Happy Sunday! Trying a Molequin shell cordovan, which feels absolutely super if a bit too thin for my taste. Seeing all these great nato-speedy pairings does, however, make me want to ditch the leather


I'm really digging this watch steward strap I have on mine. Doesn't go under the watch, so it doesn't add any height like a nato, and it has some stretchiness which is probably the most comfortable way to wear a watch IMO.


----------



## martycus

Speedmaster Mk II, ref 145.014


----------



## Hammermountain

projekt-h said:


> I'm really digging this watch steward strap I have on mine. Doesn't go under the watch, so it doesn't add any height like a nato, and it has some stretchiness which is probably the most comfortable way to wear a watch IMO.


Nice! Looks like a superb combo. The fact that the strap doesn't actually go under the watch is rather brilliant design. Haven't gotten to try yet, but had it on Erikas MN as a default. Does go under the watch so is a bit more Nato-ish, but very comfy.









semi-artsy archive pic


----------



## rc2300156

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I still can't believe I got this picture with my cell phone, but due diligence paid off..









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

brash47 said:


> I still can't believe I got this picture with my cell phone, but due diligence paid off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



Well done! Great view of the logo!!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Nodate

Great cell phone macro ha! What is the Speedys dial made of, looks like plastic akin to the pelagos


----------



## Titan II

Nodate said:


> Great cell phone macro ha! What is the Speedys dial made of, looks like plastic akin to the pelagos


It's Tupperware. If you look closely you can see the Tupperware texture.

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> It's Tupperware. If you look closely you can see the Tupperware texture.
> 
> René


----------



## deepsea03

too cold outside this morning for this GA boy.


----------



## Nodate

gnuyork said:


> It's been that way since 1996 or so? Are you freferring to the 3861 movement? If so, then yes. More of the same.
> If you want a column wheel you can spend big for the Ed white 321 movement (which actually is a 2020 column wheel movement.)


So big bucks! 2020 321 column wheel but 3861 without


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## projekt-h

Tuesday's coming, did you bring your coat?

(I'll be amazed if anyone in here gets that one)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30

You never said what kind of speedmaster...


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Hammermountain

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15714827


Great combo! Where is that canvas from? Amazing shade of grey.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Hammermountain said:


> Great combo! Where is that canvas from? Amazing shade of grey.


Thanks! That's the toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps.


----------



## Hammermountain

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks! That's the toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps.


Oh nice!! Dan's straps are hard to beat.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side for hump day!


----------



## projekt-h

Because I have other things I should be doing, but don't want to right now, here's what I've observed tracking mine over the last week:

Set at 10am, 2/12
(All numbers indicated are overall gain, relative to being set)
Crown Down 8 hours: +0
Worn 6 hours: +5 
Crown up 8 hours: +7
Worn 5 hours: +9
Worn X hours through that day, night, next day until midnight: +23
12 position up overnight: +25
Worn 16hrs: +31
Dial up overnight: +33
Worn 17 hours: +40
Worn overnight: +42
Through that day, 17 hours: +50
12 position down overnight: +52
12 Position up 9 hours: +55

This is with winding to full most every night, with my G-shock as the reference time. 

At this rate, it's basically gained 1 minute in 7 days, didn't find any particular position that "slowed it down" 

Don't know what this information might be worth to anyone, but there it is, haha.


----------



## D3V8

Joined the Speedy club today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

projekt-h said:


> Because I have other things I should be doing, but don't want to right now, here's what I've observed tracking mine over the last week:
> 
> Set at 10am, 2/12
> (All numbers indicated are overall gain, relative to being set)
> Crown Down 8 hours: +0
> Worn 6 hours: +5
> Crown up 8 hours: +7
> Worn 5 hours: +9
> Worn X hours through that day, night, next day until midnight: +23
> 12 position up overnight: +25
> Worn 16hrs: +31
> Dial up overnight: +33
> Worn 17 hours: +40
> Worn overnight: +42
> Through that day, 17 hours: +50
> 12 position down overnight: +52
> 12 Position up 9 hours: +55
> 
> This is with winding to full most every night, with my G-shock as the reference time.
> 
> At this rate, it's basically gained 1 minute in 7 days, didn't find any particular position that "slowed it down"
> 
> Don't know what this information might be worth to anyone, but there it is, haha.


Crown down looks pretty good to me. Zero gain in 8 hours is good, isn't it?
Also, I do NOT wind mine every day but only every other day. That way it reaches a point where it runs pretty slow (since it reaches the end of its power), effectively cancelling out the time that it gained before. Maybe give this a try instead of winding it every day?

I know this might sound like a hassle but it truely is not. I simply wind it every other day in the morning after I get up. It is kind of a ritual. Combined with putting it crown down whenever I do not wear it, it effectively keeps perfect time overall. See Screenshot below.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## projekt-h

Neuromancer said:


> Crown down looks pretty good to me. Zero gain in 8 hours is good, isn't it?
> Also, I do NOT wind mine every day but only every other day. That way it reaches a point where it runs pretty slow (since it reaches the end of its power), effectively cancelling out the time that it gained before. Maybe give this a try instead of winding it every day?
> 
> I know this might sound like a hassle but it truely is not. I simply wind it every other day in the morning after I get up. It is kind of a ritual. Combined with putting it crown down whenever I do not wear it, it effectively keeps perfect time overall. See Screenshot below.


Yeah, I guess crown-down would be the closest hope I have. I still find having to place it in a certain orientation annoying, especially since I usually sleep with it on. I would go for the every-other-day approach, but I feel like I'll forget at some point which day to wind and not to wind it, and my usual ritual is to wind it every night after showering, before I put it back on.


----------



## 04z

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side for hump day!
> 
> View attachment 15716932


Nice combo with that strap. What is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 04z

Deal me in


----------



## sculder

Speedmaster on sailcloth. Stunning and versatile.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## NebraskaZ

There are many like it, but this one is mine. I'm usually a bracelet guy, but really want to pick up a leather strap.


----------



## mannal

NebraskaZ said:


> There are many like it, but this one is mine. I'm usually a bracelet guy, but really want to pick up a leather strap.
> View attachment 15725116


My watch is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.


----------



## bettenco

Double trouble


----------



## Alimamy

Not the best pic, but there they are together. Previous and current hesalite Speedmaster.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## duc




----------



## Hammermountain

Here I wanted to throw on the bracelet again, but had managed to lose the little bracelet pin. So had to order a new and now eagerly awaiting it. In the meantime, MN and leather will have to do. Pic from a little while back. MN really is hard to beat comfort wise.


----------



## projekt-h

Decided to give the Forstner Flat Link another go. Really wish the Uncle Seiko 1171 had the stretchy links this has, because because that looks much more my taste, but it's hard to deny the function and comfort of having two expanding links for someone that doesn't like their watch sliding around, but also don't want it choking my hand off.










I also decided to see what the actual power reserve was, and how it would behave towards the end of it. 50h39m run time from full wind to stop. I somehow caught it basically right after it stopped.

+25 @ 43 hours running
+18 @ 48.5
+14 @ 49.5
+5 @ 50
+2 @ 50.5
(Timing is relative to when I last set it, some time on Friday. Hours running is from full wind, Saturday 12:26pm)

Fully wound at 305pm, set at 18 seconds behind. Going to give it a full wind again tonight, leave it crown-down and see what it does.


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedmaster


----------



## jkpa

Looks great in the bright office lights


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## SaMaster14

Racing and pups


----------



## Maddog1970

On leather for speedy Tuesday.....


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## projekt-h

Went from apex winter, to spring-ish weather in a week. Was nice to not freeze to death washing my car for a change!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## carlhaluss

New Speedy 3861 in full Sedna Gold. Pics taken by Jorge yesterday when I tried it on at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver:


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> New Speedy 3861 in full Sedna Gold. Pics taken by Jorge yesterday when I tried it on at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver:


What's that gonna set you back, Carl??

René


----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

carlhaluss said:


> New Speedy 3861 in full Sedna Gold. Pics taken by Jorge yesterday when I tried it on at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver:


Amazing! Did you take it home?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> What's that gonna set you back, Carl?😬
> 
> René


 Well, I am actually going to figure out what I would get if I sold every single watch in my collection! The MSRP is $47,300cad! I don't think it is even worth considering, although if I was wealthy I would have walked out of the shop with it on my wrist. I have seen and tried on many different gold watches, including Rolex GMT Master II Everose, Rolex President (Day-Date) Everose. This Speedy, however, I would choose over any other gold watch I have ever seen. Well, it is certainly fun to look and to dream!


----------



## carlhaluss

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Amazing! Did you take it home?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ha! It truly is an amazing watch! If I was a wealthy guy, it definitely would have gone home with me!


----------



## Tayes5




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Maddog1970

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I am actually going to figure out what I would get if I sold every single watch in my collection! The MSRP is $47,300cad! I don't think it is even worth considering, although if I was wealthy I would have walked out of the shop with it on my wrist. I have seen and tried on many different gold watches, including Rolex GMT Master II Everose, Rolex President (Day-Date) Everose. This Speedy, however, I would choose over any other gold watch I have ever seen. Well, it is certainly fun to look and to dream!


Very nice watch Carl, and don't forget the tax, so a cool $50k!

so have you moved over to Omega now, or are you still a PAM man?

I really have to get downtown sometime and check out both the Omega and Panerai boutiques- leaving my credit card safely at home tho!


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> Very nice watch Carl, and don't forget the tax, so a cool $50k!
> 
> so have you moved over to Omega now, or are you still a PAM man?
> 
> I really have to get downtown sometime and check out both the Omega and Panerai boutiques- leaving my credit card safely at home tho!


It would really be great to meet up with you sometime, along with Rene as well. Yes, Panerai is now in my past. Sold my last one a few weeks ago, which paid for the 3861 Speedy. No looking back for me! I am wearing the Speedy far more often than the PAM. I don't really visit the Panerai Boutique any more, but that's a story for when we meet up!

Looking forward to a GTG when it's safe again!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Maddog1970

carlhaluss said:


> It would really be great to meet up with you sometime, along with Rene as well. Yes, Panerai is now in my past. Sold my last one a few weeks ago, which paid for the 3861 Speedy. No looking back for me! I am wearing the Speedy far more often than the PAM. I don't really visit the Panerai Boutique any more, but that's a story for when we meet up!
> 
> Looking forward to a GTG when it's safe again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


100% looking forward to a GTG.......Hys for a good slab o'beef and some watch chat would be crazy nice right now, or a few shots of Jack over looking English Bay!

.....maybe in the summer!


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> 100% looking forward to a GTG.......Hys for a good slab o'beef and some watch chat would be crazy nice right now, or a few shots of Jack over looking English Bay!
> 
> .....maybe in the summer!


Wow! Hy's is a wonderful restaurant! I don't go often, but it is a great treat once in a while! My father used to take us there on special occasions back in the 60s. It is really a trip back in time to visit there, as the decor is exactly as it was back then. Mind you, the price of a meal there now would be enough to take a good chunk out of the watch fund!  But you only live once, and it's good to treat oneself!


----------



## jkpa

The 3861s are coming. 100 ish units of Hesalite and about half of Sapphire.

And still some 1861s trickling through.


----------



## Mirabello1

Hesalite Dome Love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

carlhaluss said:


> It would really be great to meet up with you sometime, along with Rene as well. Yes, Panerai is now in my past. Sold my last one a few weeks ago, which paid for the 3861 Speedy. No looking back for me! I am wearing the Speedy far more often than the PAM. I don't really visit the Panerai Boutique any more, but that's a story for when we meet up!
> 
> Looking forward to a GTG when it's safe again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl





Maddog1970 said:


> 100% looking forward to a GTG.......Hys for a good slab o'beef and some watch chat would be crazy nice right now, or a few shots of Jack over looking English Bay!
> 
> .....maybe in the summer!





carlhaluss said:


> Wow! Hy's is a wonderful restaurant! I don't go often, but it is a great treat once in a while! My father used to take us there on special occasions back in the 60s. It is really a trip back in time to visit there, as the decor is exactly as it was back then. Mind you, the price of a meal there now would be enough to take a good chunk out of the watch fund!  But you only live once, and it's good to treat oneself!


Where are y'all planning this get together to take place? Would love to meet up with some members and discuss watches, do some show and tell, and just have a good time, good drink(s), good meal, and good conversation. I'm in the Seattle area, but can travel a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coders

I'm in too... ??


----------



## carlhaluss

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Where are y'all planning this get together to take place? Would love to meet up with some members and discuss watches, do some show and tell, and just have a good time, good drink(s), good meal, and good conversation. I'm in the Seattle area, but can travel a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, we are all from the Vancouver, BC area. Nevertheless, soon as the border opens up again (could take ages) you would be more than welcome to come up here and be part of our GTG!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## joseph80




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

Speedy Co-axial on alligator strap


----------



## alllexandru

Did some gardening today


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SaMaster14

Gone golfin'


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## VizslaFriend

Happy Speedy Tuesday! 👻


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Maddog1970

It's Tuesday, so let's take a walk on the Dark Side......


----------



## ryang13

Hope everyone is having themselves a Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, y'all!!










René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## grumpymachinist

I just joined the club yesterday.


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## duc

deepsea03 said:


> Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


Proper!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

deepsea03 said:


> Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


Super nice. I really like this strap with the dial of the watch. Really nice combo!
Where is the strap from ?


----------



## horrij1




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

tbensous said:


> Super nice. I really like this strap with the dial of the watch. Really nice combo!
> Where is the strap from ?


Thank you, it is from Diaboliq Straps....Josip does outstanding work


----------



## deepsea03

duc said:


> Proper!


Thank you, Have a great weekend


----------



## fendushi

Just got mine yesterday, my birthday watch. I think this one is a keeper!





































Im still blown away with the enormous presentation box.


----------



## Alimamy

New 2021 Speedmaster on an Omega Biosteel nato.


----------



## tbensous

Coffee time.


----------



## maguirejp

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so nice !


----------



## alllexandru

deepsea03 said:


> Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


Beauty!


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947

deepsea03 said:


> Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


Classy & Sporty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ayeteael




----------



## bettenco

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Strap check please! What brand is that one?


----------



## uvalaw2005

bettenco said:


> Strap check please! What brand is that one?


All my canvas comes from Dan at RedRockStraps. That one is called toasted almond.


----------



## wjtuinstra




----------



## joseph80




----------



## deepsea03

Kauf2947 said:


> Classy & Sporty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## deepsea03

alllexandru said:


> Beauty!


Thank you


----------



## quakeroatmeal

My new sapphire sandwich Speedy, fresh from the AD yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

quakeroatmeal said:


> My new sapphire sandwich Speedy, fresh from the AD yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Hope it gives you tons of pleasure. It is a beauty!


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Saturday


----------



## fendushi

*I live my life 14 seconds at a time




























*


----------



## projekt-h

Well, I had it listed for sale... that didn't last long, lol. Decided I couldn't replace it with anything else.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## projekt-h




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tbensous




----------



## ck13

The discontinuation of this legend prompted me to pick one up again, from my A.D. Big box and all. Whixh apparently the 3861s dont come with they said. Will look at picking up the 3861 bracelet for my 1861 though. That thing is sweet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

HAGD All!


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828

Speedmaster reduced automatic


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today


----------



## Pbmatt

Just picked up my first Speedy. Been a long time Seamaster guy and always liked the Spoedy didn't love the traditional black enough to pull the trigger. Then I saw this beauty in the sales forum week ago and had to have it. Just paired it with a leather rally strap made out of Porsche 356 seats and it's perfect. This one is a keeper.


----------



## ryang13

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side today
> 
> View attachment 15754031


Great combo on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quaman26

Finally got mine after several years of thinking about it.


----------



## arcentaur

Something tells me I might have brought the wrong watch.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03

I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


----------



## JLittle

deepsea03 said:


> I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


Luv the strap!


----------



## deepsea03

JLittle said:


> Luv the strap!


Thanks! The strap is from BandR Bands


----------



## govdubspeedgo

happy tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## horrij1

my other two mechanicals are in for service, so I'll be wearing my speedy pretty much every day. Where it is Tuesday, I figured I post todays wrist shot.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## time+tide

Dressing up this Speedy day with a new black strap!


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## Mikegpd

Joining the club.


----------



## ryang13

Finally starting to see some sun around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Barton Horween Racing strap in caramel showed up today.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Pbmatt said:


> Just picked up my first Speedy. Been a long time Seamaster guy and always liked the Spoedy didn't love the traditional black enough to pull the trigger. Then I saw this beauty in the sales forum week ago and had to have it. Just paired it with a leather rally strap made out of Porsche 356 seats and it's perfect. This one is a keeper.


Looks great! Who makes the strap made from 356 seats? That's pretty cool.


----------



## GEO_79

I can't wait to join the speedy club as well


----------



## bettenco

Jpfahrstar said:


> Looks great! Who makes the strap made from 356 seats? That's pretty cool.


"GLC Straps | Cinturino Racing Edizione Limitata Porsche 356" GLC Straps | Cinturino Racing Edizione Limitata Porsche 356

Thanks for starting my day off by dropping $100+ on a new strap I don't need!!?!! Hahaha


----------



## alllexandru

Enjoying that espresso


----------



## ryang13

alllexandru said:


> Enjoying that espresso


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

ryang13 said:


> Great shot


Thank you!


----------



## projekt-h

First I've worn this one all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster '89









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

just left the boutique with the new bracelet!


----------



## ctarshus

My Speedy with my astronaut socks...a winning pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan S.

Enjoying the look of the Speedy Racing 9900 movement while stopped in the car! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## rmc

Joining the club!


----------



## NebraskaZ

Picked up a new strap, giving the bracelet a rest for a while.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

Hesalite sammy!


----------



## duc

First in on Tuesday:


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## utsdem

Proud to say I'm now a member of the Speedy family!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.....


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Titan II

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 15770011


Lookin very toolish.🤠👍

René


----------



## masbret

A walk with my speedy...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewose

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15769351


Love this strap - where did you get it?


----------



## SaMaster14

Working from home, today!


----------



## iceman767

My Speedy Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

Ewose said:


> Love this strap - where did you get it?











RedRockStraps - Etsy


Shop Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps located in Conifer, Colorado. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## melikewatches

Switched to leather strap for my Speedmaster 57. I think I like it better than the bracelet. Seems to go well with the vintage vibe.


----------



## Titan II

melikewatches said:


> Switched to leather strap for my Speedmaster 57. I think I like it better than the bracelet. Seems to go well with the vintage vibe.
> 
> View attachment 15770956


That's a great combo! Definitely giving off a rugged, vintage vibe. Well done!!

Rene


----------



## drmdwebb

Maybe more appropriate in late October:


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grey Side of the Moon...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grey Side of the Moon...
> View attachment 15771950
> View attachment 15771951
> View attachment 15771957
> View attachment 15771952
> View attachment 15771953
> View attachment 15771954
> View attachment 15771955


Sooooooo good! Wow. Love this one.

On Omega's website, it looks like I see your version as well as a version with more gray instead of black hour and minute hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kenobi

Bulang & Sons strap


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sooooooo good! Wow. Love this one.
> 
> On Omega's website, it looks like I see your version as well as a version with more gray instead of black hour and minute hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, one of my favorite, the platinum dial is stunning in person. So the watches you are referring to on the Omega website are actually the same model. The only difference in the $1k price difference is that one comes with a ceramic clasp and the other a ceramic buckle. Additionally, the lighting makes it seem like the hands are black but they are actually white gold, with platinum, likewise with the indices, one of the many attributes I love about it. Cheers and Thank you for your service!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thank you, one of my favorite, the platinum dial is stunning in person. So the watches you are referring to on the Omega website are actually the same model. The only difference in the $1k price difference is that one comes with a ceramic clasp and the other a ceramic buckle. Additionally, the lighting makes it seem like the hands are black but they are actually white gold, with platinum, likewise with the indices, one of the many attributes I love about it. Cheers and Thank you for your service!


Thank you!

You have a really great watch. Thank you for that information. The Gray Side of the Moon is really unique with that amazing dial and the fully lume'd tach and crown. I am looking to get into my first Speedy next and this is one of the models that is very close to the top of my list. Enjoy yours for many years to come!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You have a really great watch. Thank you for that information. The Gray Side of the Moon is really unique with that amazing dial and the fully lume'd tach and crown. I am looking to get into my first Speedy next and this is one of the models that is very close to the top of my list. Enjoy yours for many years to come!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly sir! The lume on the tach and crown is amazing in person, as you stated very unique. It also wears comfortably well, smaller on the wrist than the nominal size indicated. Wish you the best in your Speedmaster searching endeavors, if you decide to go with the GSOTM, you will love it!


----------



## Hammermountain

finally back on the bracelet, just in time for the first semi-warm spring day! Also, first time adding a link to the speedy bracelet. A process to say the least...


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## stockae92




----------



## masbret

Received this one today. So far, I like it!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kenobi

Uncle Seiko flat link.


----------



## sculder




----------



## projekt-h

Decided to try out the Omega replacement short leather... man is this thing stiff. Wore it all day at work it and didn't soften up or start to form at all.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Speedy day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zjory

On a hike today


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I just picked up my first Speedy after years of indecisiveness. I'd tried on dozens of moonwatches and sapphire sandwiches, but the dimensions just didn't work for me. More importantly, I'm just not down with the hand winding, history be damned. So, in trying to decide between a Racing or an older Date model I chose the latter (though I'm still tempted by the black and gold Racing)! Here it is, my first one, a 3210.50 keeping -.5s/day.










And a macro shot, just for fun:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## giorgos mg

Hagwe


----------



## calvincc

projekt-h said:


> Decided to try out the Omega replacement short leather... man is this thing stiff. Wore it all day at work it and didn't soften up or start to form at all.
> 
> View attachment 15774912
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774916
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774918


I haven't tried out the Omega leather. But in general leather takes weeks or months of wear to soften. One day isn't gonna do it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

calvincc said:


> I haven't tried out the Omega leather. But in general leather takes weeks or months of wear to soften. One day isn't gonna do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really ? That's a long time.


----------



## mannal

projekt-h said:


> Decided to try out the Omega replacement short leather... man is this thing stiff. Wore it all day at work it and didn't soften up or start to form at all.
> 
> View attachment 15774912
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774916
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774918


I wear mine 90% of the time on the strap. I don't recall when the stiffness went away but, it is gone.


----------



## Ross13




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Posting this here as well, as I'm super excited to join the club!

New to me reference 311.32.42.30.13.001














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Posting this here as well, as I'm super excited to join the club!
> 
> New to me reference 311.32.42.30.13.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mgonz12 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Question for the pros: Do I need to worry about over winding? About how many winds of the crown will take this thing from 0 power to full power reserve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Question for the pros: Do I need to worry about over winding? About how many winds of the crown will take this thing from 0 power to full power reserve?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about over winding, you'll feel it stop when it's fully wound and you'd have to try your best to force it past that point.


----------



## duc

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Question for the pros: Do I need to worry about over winding? About how many winds of the crown will take this thing from 0 power to full power reserve?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without counting full winds (just the back and forth), I get 40 to 50 cycles each day. Like mgonz says, you'll feel it reach the endpoint and there is no need to go further once you feel it.


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Posting this here as well, as I'm super excited to join the club!
> 
> New to me reference 311.32.42.30.13.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats again! I love that chocolate dial. Works great with that strap.

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Congrats again! I love that chocolate dial. Works great with that strap.
> 
> René





Titan II said:


> View attachment 15780168
> 
> 
> René


Thank you. I feel very lucky to have found this chocolate dial and for a fair price as well.

Yours looks awesome on that strap! What reference is yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you. I feel very lucky to have found this chocolate dial and for a fair price as well.
> 
> Yours looks awesome on that strap! What reference is yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! It's the 311.30.42.30.01.005.

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Thanks!! It's the 311.30.42.30.01.005.
> 
> René


Very cool. It looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## ck13

3861 bracelet on my 1861...geez omega over did the locktight. Such a pain to unscrew.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Speedy Auto on my third day of ownership.


----------



## DoctorWolf

ck13 said:


> 3861 bracelet on my 1861...geez omega over did the locktight. Such a pain to unscrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It looks great!
Could you share the price? I've been considering it for my 3750.50 but I've read that the new speedy is thinner and has a slightly shorter lug to lug so not sure about the fit of the new bracelet on the old case. Any issue for you? 
Cheers,
David


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

DoctorWolf said:


> It looks great!
> Could you share the price? I've been considering it for my 3750.50 but I've read that the new speedy is thinner and has a slightly shorter lug to lug so not sure about the fit of the new bracelet on the old case. Any issue for you?
> Cheers,
> David


Hi there,
I picked it up for $1000 Australian dollars. It fits like it was made for this model, fits perfectly with no wiggle at the end links. 
Looks and feels like a vintage bracelet with the dramatic taper, but its sturdy. Brilliant clasp re design.


----------



## DoctorWolf

ck13 said:


> Hi there,
> I picked it up for $1000 Australian dollars. It fits like it was made for this model, fits perfectly with no wiggle at the end links.
> Looks and feels like a vintage bracelet with the dramatic taper, but its sturdy. Brilliant clasp re design.


Awesome thanks! That's pricey but I expected that. I've never liked the previous one but they hit a home run with the new one IMO.


----------



## Coders

Here's my Speedy Automatic. Love the patina against the crisp white hands and black dial.


----------



## tempusfugit123

I am very happy to report that I Just bought a new 1861 Speedmaster, the last one my local AD had. I actually prefer the fatter bracelet, and had researched and watched vids about the brand new 3861 movement ones coming out right now have extremely sharp edges on the case and bracelet, and while I DO really like tapering bracelets, I didn't like how small they made the new buckle, these reasons and most importantly the extra G involved convinced me to get the now discontinued 1861 hesalite Moonwatch.
I'm in the process of replacing my collection lost in a fire years ago, this being the second to be replaced. My old Speedy was a 1976 model with the best patina ever, but I really hated the cheesy buckle, and I don't wear straps, so, new it was, and I'm over the moon (ha!) to now have a standard hesalite Speedy 1861 Moonwatch to add to my collection that I am slowly replacing.
First was replacing my Sea Dweller, and I always wished they made it a little bigger, so I bought a new James Cameron Deepsea Sea Dweller V2, which I am very happy with and love the size, what a monster! I think divers can do without their diving weights if they're rocking a Deepsea because it's one big chunk of steel!

Sorry so pics I'll post when I'm able, my phone isn't communicating with emails so I can't get pics onto my computer, but we all know what Speedmasters look like.

My Speedmaster is more "normal" in size, and I don't mind one bit that I don't have the latest and greatest version, I'm super happy with my new purchase and until I've replaced my collection lost in the fires, all the watches I buy are keepers.

Now, if life continues to improve as it has, I'll be getting some watches I could never afford back then, mainly a Vacheron Overseas V3, and H Moser has piqued my interest lately, and I'd love to get a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, but it will be some time before I can afford these models.


----------



## LayeredTrout

Joined the club recently with the 1861 hesalite. I put on the Forstner flat link, and not sure I'll ever take it off.

The most comfortable bracelet I have worn with the stretchy links. Very happy with this combo!


----------



## ck13

DoctorWolf said:


> Awesome thanks! That's pricey but I expected that. I've never liked the previous one but they hit a home run with the new one IMO.


Yeah definately on the pricey side. The speedy is such a strap monster, but i dont see it coming of the bracelet anytime soon, it matches the watch so well.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

ck13 said:


> Yeah definately on the pricey side. The speedy is such a strap monster, but i dont see it coming of the bracelet anytime soon, it matches the watch so well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Speedmaster is so versatile. OEM bracelet, mesh bracelet, alligator strap, rustic strap. Really changes the look of the watch.


----------



## oshuwah

ck13 said:


> Yeah definately on the pricey side. The speedy is such a strap monster, but i dont see it coming of the bracelet anytime soon, it matches the watch so well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


So I bought the 1861 Hesalite new from the Omega Boutique thinking I would not like the new bracelet when in dropped, nor would I want to pay the price increase. Little did I know I would LOVE it and so I bought it as well  Now the 1861 stays on strap(s) at all times. The new 2021 sapphire sandwhich stays on the bracelet. Perfect combo. Expensive. Excessive. But still perfect.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Tuesday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Happy Tuesday guys


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

melikewatches said:


> Speedmaster is so versatile. OEM bracelet, mesh bracelet, alligator strap, rustic strap. Really changes the look of the watch.


Kangaroo leather nato works too...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy Speedy Tuesday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your first Speedy Tuesday post, Eric!!

René


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Congrats on your first Speedy Tuesday post, Eric!!
> 
> René


Thanks! Happy to contribute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Action shot!


----------



## B.Kenobi

Speedy Tuesday closeup! Just noticed some scuffs at 11...


----------



## fish70

Back the second time from Nesbit's


----------



## B.Kenobi

fish70 said:


> Back the second time from Nesbit's


Looking good!!!


----------



## sculder

househalfman said:


> Kangaroo leather nato works too...


Must be crown and buckle. Mine says hi as well on the tan Kangaroo.


----------



## househalfman

sculder said:


> Must be crown and buckle. Mine says hi as well on the tan Kangaroo.


Mine's actually from ToxicNato/UteWatch but that C&B looks good too.


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Sugman

deleted...my bad...wrong thread


----------



## tbensous




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Speedy Wednesday in bed, achy after vaccine dose #2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch

Bought my first 'proper watch' just over a month ago! And of course it had to be the new Speedy! Am so in love with it! Wearing it to bed everyday! ?


----------



## orologiollc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side for me.....


----------



## georgegervin44

New edition to the collection. Hasn't been off my wrist in 10 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthLaw

Just received my first speedmaster (moonwatch) today. I think I'm in love.


----------



## whb42187

'57 (but not really)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

I randomly saw a watch related printout....so naturally as a 'watch guy', i took my watch off and lined up a quick photo on it. Perfectly natural behaviour.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Chocolate n pizza 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm missing a few wrists for all of them.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sleepyhead123 said:


> I'm missing a few wrists for all of them.


That's a beautiful sight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Got the new (to me) Speedy set up with an Omega strap and deployment clasp. I think it really classes things up nicely!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

sleepyhead123 said:


> I'm missing a few wrists for all of them.


Oh boy, that Snoopy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

BogdanS said:


> Oh boy, that Snoopy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's amazing is by the time my AD got it for me, it was already double MSRP and so he kept it all in shipping packaging and asked me if I wanted to leave it in because he wasn't sure if I just wanted to flip it. He sold it to me MSRP. It's the only one he got and only one of two in my state (three Omega ADs at the time, one of them didn't get a single one). It's amazing how the price of that watch has gone up.


----------



## dtdomination

Speedmaster Broad Arrow Re-issue. Graduation gift from college. Not the most impressive speedy ever, but means the world to me


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I spent a bit of time yesterday in the OB that is local to me as I was getting a new strap and deployment clasp for my new (to me) Speedy. I had a chance to take a look at the new Speedmaster and I've gotta say, I think they did an excellent job with the watch in general, but specifically on the dial. It isn't very noticeable if you just look at some pictures online, but in person, they created much more depth with the way they stepped the subdials and seconds track. I thought it looked really cool in person. The watch looks great on the new bracelet as well, as the taper is nice, although I am one that thinks the old bracelet was great too. All-in-all, I think I'll be picking up the sapphire sandwich version in the future and will put it on an Omega black in color alligator strap with deployment clasp.

What does everyone else think of the dial on the new Speedmaster?


----------



## tbensous




----------



## alex79

Have a nice weekend chaps









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

sleepyhead123 said:


> What's amazing is by the time my AD got it for me, it was already double MSRP and so he kept it all in shipping packaging and asked me if I wanted to leave it in because he wasn't sure if I just wanted to flip it. He sold it to me MSRP. It's the only one he got and only one of two in my state (three Omega ADs at the time, one of them didn't get a single one). It's amazing how the price of that watch has gone up.


I'd wear the Hell out of it, id I had one. 
Enjoy it, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

The rarely seen Isabella. 
Also, Japan Racing Speedy on Diaboliq


----------



## Mirabello1

New Classic

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

It's the weekend! Time for some fun! I'm going to bring out my toy watches today!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## BogdanS

sleepyhead123 said:


> It's the weekend! Time for some fun! I'm going to bring out my toy watches today!
> 
> View attachment 15791202


Lucky guy. That message is gold on tough times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

BogdanS said:


> I'd wear the Hell out of it, id I had one.
> Enjoy it, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. It's rather sad how many of them are sitting unused. I just checked Chrono24 and there's a (relatively) lot of them just sitting just as an investmetn.


BogdanS said:


> Lucky guy. That message is gold on tough times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just posted a lume shot here.









HELP!!! My watch is "ill!" What should I do? 😋


I was just having fun with this children's toy watch today going about my day And then all of a sudden the dog turned a sickly green!! Whatever am I to do? The vet's closed today! :ROFLMAO:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mikegpd

Saw this in a restroom at my fav burger spot










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tifosi

I just picked up a Hesalite 3861 Speedy this afternoon. This thing is amazing. I've owned many Speedies over various generations...this is the best of them all IMO. The 20-15 tapered bracelet is perfection.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tifosi said:


> I just picked up a Hesalite 3861 Speedy this afternoon. This thing is amazing. I've owned many Speedies over various generations...this is the best of them all IMO. The 20-15 tapered bracelet is perfection.


Awesome! I agree, the tapered bracelet is great. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tifosi

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Awesome! I agree, the tapered bracelet is great. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## shane.shepherd

Loving this watch...


----------



## dtdomination

shane.shepherd said:


> Loving this watch...
> 
> View attachment 15792890
> 
> 
> View attachment 15792892
> 
> 
> View attachment 15792893


How's the bracelet on this? Looks very comfortable


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

shane.shepherd said:


> Loving this watch...
> 
> View attachment 15792890
> 
> 
> View attachment 15792892
> 
> 
> View attachment 15792893


Stunner!



dtdomination said:


> How's the bracelet on this? Looks very comfortable


I tried this on yesterday and the bracelet is very nice; I would even say quite elegant. Compared to the bracelet on my Diver 300 (which I like just fine), the new Speedmaster bracelet is a big improvement, in my opinion. Now the clasp.. that's another story. They could have improved that a bit with some quick adjustment, but not a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunner!
> 
> I tried this on yesterday and the bracelet is very nice; I would even say quite elegant. Compared to the bracelet on my Diver 300 (which I like just fine), the new Speedmaster bracelet is a big improvement, in my opinion. Now the clasp.. that's another story. They could have improved that a bit with some quick adjustment, but not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am I correct to think that the clasp only has 2 micro adjust positions? If so that's just ridiculous and would prevent me from upgrading to the new bracelet


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

DoctorWolf said:


> Am I correct to think that the clasp only has 2 micro adjust positions? If so that's just ridiculous and would prevent me from upgrading to the new bracelet


Don't quote me on this, but I think it has 3. I think it has whatever one it is currently set on, then 2 positions that you can move it to, but it is not tool-free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Here in Vegas and loving this Speedy and the amazing weather!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I think it has 3. I think it has whatever one it is currently set on, then 2 positions that you can move it to, but it is not tool-free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually there are only 2 positions (2 holes). Extended or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Not going to let a little rain keep me from my weekend pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tbensous said:


> Actually there are only 2 positions (2 holes). Extended or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang I really thought there were three. Thanks for the correction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Speedy aventurine 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

dtdomination said:


> How's the bracelet on this? Looks very comfortable


Bracelet is good and comfy, 2 micro adjustments, but it's not a problem for me since my wrist doesn't change much. Although I would ve preferred the bracelet tapered to only 16m instead of 15mm at the clasp, feels like the taper is a bit too dramatic.


----------



## tifosi

shane.shepherd said:


> Loving this watch...


I agree. Loving mine as well.


----------



## DGI82

deepsea03 said:


> Not going to let a little rain keep me from my weekend pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## shane.shepherd

Always a tough choice with the dynamic duo...


----------



## Titan II

shane.shepherd said:


> Always a tough choice with the dynamic duo...
> 
> View attachment 15796125


That's quite a pair! I could definitely settle on those two. Congrats!!

Rene


----------



## Higs




----------



## iceman767

Speedy Tuesday it is. A few contenders but the panda wins hands down today.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ryang13

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Wearing a very unprofessional watch to work today.


----------



## Ascalon

'Old Grey' in the sun today.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all;









René


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Maddog1970

Late to speedy Tuesday....really need a coffee!


----------



## treasureandoil

Unfortunately I no longer have these, but still pretty to look at














.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman




----------



## navjing0614

It's still Tuesday. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

navjing0614 said:


> It's still Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

@*navjing0614 *That is a lovely bracelet, what is it exactly?

Looks like a modern version of an 1159.


----------



## navjing0614

Ascalon said:


> @*navjing0614 *That is a lovely bracelet, what is it exactly?
> 
> Looks like a modern version of an 1159.


Hello. This is the new model 3861. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## TurboJew

Got mine a couple weeks ago, still love it.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Can you guys guess which limited edition this one is? Can't be too hard since Omega only makes a few thousand different LEs a year. 










Here's the answer.



Spoiler


----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon phase begins. 








Finally got my speedy. I almost got one last year but the "extended" lug to lug didn't sit well on my 6.75 wrist. The new bracelet made it friendly to the small wrists community. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeTry

Just picked up a James Bond style nato today. Ready for summer.


----------



## trh77

Just sold this one.


----------



## sleepyhead123

FOIA (first Omega in April).


----------



## Mikegpd




----------



## ck13

4 day weekend!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Mikegpd said:


>


That is one gigantic steering wheel!


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## sleepyhead123

Sun is setting now 
On Omega week, time for 
the moon to shine bright

Yes I know it's not Japanese but I'm not going to look up what Swiss poetry is.


----------



## Maddog1970

Embracing the Dark Side today......


----------



## skriefal

Maddog1970 said:


> Embracing the Dark Side today......


Or the Cork Side? Looks great on that strap.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Maddog1970

skriefal said:


> Or the Cork Side? Looks great on that strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Martu make some great straps.....this is a 22mm, but easily fits the 21mm lugs


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1




----------



## masbret

My 3861, I love it!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Edit: Disregard. Found it. Didn't realize it was listed as a nato strap. I'm being picky now, but I kind of wish it just said "Speedmaster".









NATO straps Black VELCRO® strap | OMEGA UK®


You are looking for the perfect accessory for every occasion? Discover the Black VELCRO® strap Nato Straps (032CWZ011583) now, created by OMEGA®! Make the choice of both timeless elegance and practicality on the Official OMEGA® Website!




www.omegawatches.com





Does anyone have a picture of their Speedmaster on the nylon (I believe that's the material) velcro strap that Omega used to do? I'm not sure if they still make that strap or not. I like the look of it much better than the new one with "NASA" on it and I might want to purchase one if I can find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Today I'm wearing Michael...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Tried on some more Speedies today and I think I’ve come up with the new game plan. I (surprisingly) really really liked the strap that the hesalite comes with. I’ll get the new sapphire sandwich on bracelet, then likely source the strap from the hesalite version. It wears very well and light and comfortably on that strap. 

I also think they did an excellent job on the bracelet. The taper is great and it is very comfortable. It also looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

CK2998 "miCKey" says hi ...


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## anonymousmoose

What's a good price on a used Speedmaster Galaxy Express 999?

I've come across one for about $5,500USD. 

Would this be a good buy?


----------



## Lee_K

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Does anyone have a picture of their Speedmaster on the nylon (I believe that's the material) velcro strap that Omega used to do? I'm not sure if they still make that strap or not. I like the look of it much better than the new one with "NASA" on it and I might want to purchase one if I can find it.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## kamonjj

Just put a deposit down. Now the wait begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

Loving my Speedmaster 57 even more after changing the OEM bracelet. Rustic style leather and old school mesh are my favorites so far. Totally changes the look, but maintains the vintage vibe.


----------



## BogdanS

Today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

melikewatches said:


> Loving my Speedmaster 57 even more after changing the OEM bracelet. Rustic style leather and old school mesh are my favorites so far. Totally changes the look, but maintains the vintage vibe.
> 
> View attachment 15809342
> 
> 
> View attachment 15809345
> 
> 
> View attachment 15809346


Great watch. Mind sharing the ref number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## Higs




----------



## melikewatches

BogdanS said:


> Great watch. Mind sharing the ref number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


331.10.42.51.03.001


----------



## Maddog1970

The Dark Side of speedy Tuesday


----------



## DoctorWolf

I loooove how the hesalite look under certain angles and lighting. Don't care about reading the time. Happy Tuesday


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving that brown dial!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Loving that brown dial!


Thank you. So am I! Really enjoying this watch more than any other lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Back on its assorted Nato


----------



## navjing0614

Speedmaster 3861









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Went and bought a new Speedy on my way home today




























How this watch plays with the light is stunning!


----------



## Remior




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PeterA said:


> Went and bought a new Speedy on my way home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How this watch plays with the light is stunning!


Congrats on the new Speedy! That one is a stunner!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Two completely different animals here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

PeterA said:


> Went and bought a new Speedy on my way home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How this watch plays with the light is stunning!


From one Peter A to another, which model Speedmaster is that exactly. It's beautiful! Thx


----------



## 6_2_6_4

First post with picture. Thanks for the space,


----------



## alex79

This guy, HAGWE chaps 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> From one Peter A to another, which model Speedmaster is that exactly. It's beautiful! Thx


Thanks!

It's the Speedmaster 57' 
ref: 331.10.42.51.01.002. Have been wanting one since Basel launch in 2015 but not got around. Now it's joining the other three speedys here finally


----------



## TedG954




----------



## alllexandru

BogdanS said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best looking editions of the Speedmaster.
Congrats on yours!


----------



## domayotte

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 15816350
> 
> View attachment 15816414​


I love the Speedy on a bund strap! Looks classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## dsquared24

Not mine but it was so good that I had to post it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dsquared24 said:


> Not mine but it was so good that I had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That is a stunner. Absolutely love this watch. Can't wait to be able to try one on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey

In December '20, I decided to purchase a Seamaster 300. I know this is the "Official Speedmaster Club thread", and this post does abide.

I've loved the Seamaster 300 since its release, even the Spectre & Trilogy iterations.

While at the Omega Boutique, I thought I'd also give a Speedmaster Professional a try-on as I've wanted one of my own for far longer.
I instantly fell in absolute love.
Thus starting my journey to acquire one before a Seamaster 300.

Which iteration should I buy was my first question.
New(er), VS. vintage, VS 3861.

Within the SMP iterations, which iteration.

Heselite VS. Sapphire.

Perhaps one of the 38mm or 40mm iterations.

(SPOILER ALERT: I welcomed my first Speedmaster Professional just a few weeks ago.)

At this point, I'm curious as to how you
came to your decision for your first Speedmaster Professional.
Please share, and include an on-wrist pic.


----------



## alex79

Matter of preference...
Personally I'd go with the speed hesalite...
Had the sapphire sandwich at first and changed if for the hesalite as it have more charm visually, yet its the one everyone refers to due to its history 

Best of luck choosing the right one for you 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

First time I've worn mine in about two weeks, which is a bit of a shame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey

alex79 said:


> Matter of preference...
> Personally I'd go with the speed hesalite...
> Had the sapphire sandwich at first and changed if for the hesalite as it have more charm visually, yet its the one everyone refers to due to its history
> 
> Best of luck choosing the right one for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thank you for your sentiment!

Yes, I was drawn to a Sapphire Sandwich, as the crystal caseback & view of the movement is enticing.
Yet the script on the caseback of the Heselite is just absolutely cool!

For a while, I was in pursuit of a "compromise"&#8230;

The *3572.50* or a *3592.50.*
(Links to Fratello Watches).


----------



## SkeletonKey

In pursuit of my first Speedmaster, I contemplated a 40mm.
No, it's not a "Professional", but I wondered if my wrist would better accommodate its dimensions, and the opportunity to have an automatic Co-axial Chronometer is a great draw.

However, I found that my wrist size wouldn't accommodate for a great fit.


----------



## mgonz12

SkeletonKey said:


> In December '20, I decided to purchase a Seamaster 300. I know this is the "Official Speedmaster Club thread", and this post does abide.
> 
> I've loved the Seamaster 300 since its release, even the Spectre & Trilogy iterations.
> 
> While at the Omega Boutique, I thought I'd also give a Speedmaster Professional a try-on as I've wanted one of my own for far longer.
> I instantly fell in absolute love.
> Thus starting my journey to acquire one before a Seamaster 300.
> 
> Which iteration should I buy was my first question.
> New(er), VS. vintage, VS 3861.
> 
> Within the SMP iterations, which iteration.
> 
> Heselite VS. Sapphire.
> 
> Perhaps one of the 38mm or 40mm iterations.
> 
> (SPOILER ALERT: I welcomed my first Speedmaster Professional just a few weeks ago.)
> 
> At this point, I'm curious as to how you
> came to your decision for your first Speedmaster Professional.
> Please share, and include an on-wrist pic.
> View attachment 15819554
> 
> 
> View attachment 15819552


I have both of those and think they make for a nice 2 watch collection. The speedy was always my grail for a number of reasons from the historic space background to the fact that it's just a nice looking watch. It's a strap monster and looks good on just about anything. If I had to choose only one watch the speedy would always be it for me. I always go hesalite.


----------



## SkeletonKey

mgonz12 said:


> I have both of those and think they make for a nice 2 watch collection. The speedy was always my grail for a number of reasons from the historic space background to the fact that it's just a nice looking watch. It's a strap monster and looks good on just about anything. If I had to choose only one watch the speedy would always be it for me. I always go hesalite.


I appreciate your sentiment!
I'm looking for a Seamaster 300 now.
I have a Railmaster as I'm slowly building-up a hoard of Omega.


----------



## 6_2_6_4

Love hate relationship with this substantial yet minimal tapered bracelet. I saw a few reviews already but anyone else have a chance to review/wear the Uncle Seiko 1450? I'm wondering if it will be the somewhat between the hefty bracelets on the 1861 and vintage flat link in terms of weight and wrist articulation.


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

Love my Day Date!


----------



## deozed

6_2_6_4 said:


> View attachment 15821985
> Love hate relationship with this substantial yet minimal tapered bracelet. I saw a few reviews already but anyone else have a chance to review/wear the Uncle Seiko 1450? I'm wondering if it will be the somewhat between the hefty bracelets on the 1861 and vintage flat link in terms of weight and wrist articulation.


Received one yesterday and my initial thoughts are that it's solidly built. It's super light on the wrist, especially the clasp, but have to keep in mind that it's a reproduction of a vintage/vintage styled bracelet. In other words the clasp can feel tinny and even jingly jangly. But again, that's normal for vintage styled pressure clasp and bracelet. Everything is nicely finished, and tapers down to 16mm. I did find tiny imperfections in the casting or machining of the endlinks, particularly in the link lines (see photo below), but it's microscopic. Overall, pleased with it and definitely recommend.


----------



## 6_2_6_4

Thanks for sharing your review/feedback on the US 1450. Looks great,


----------



## uvalaw2005

Also wearing the US1450 today.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Speedmaster Date on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## limnoman

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## JUSTACPA

Can I join this club with these two introductions?


----------



## Maddog1970

JUSTACPA said:


> Can I join this club with these two introductions?
> View attachment 15824893


Yes you may.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side










......and back inside....


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mmm chocolate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## navjing0614

Play of lights. 
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Getting some sun (finally) in the Seattle area




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## piccolo76




----------



## iceman767

T-O 2020
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6_2_6_4




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

iceman767 said:


> T-O 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Which edition is this? That dial looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

iceman767 said:


> T-O 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Which edition is this? That dial looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Which edition is this? That dial looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are very kind. 
It's the OMEGA SPEEDMASTER TOKYO 2020 BLACK (PANDA) - 522.30.42.30.04.001









Introducing - Omega Speedmaster Tokyo 2020 Olympics Limited Editions (Specs & Price)


As the official timekeeper of the Olympic Games, Omega always presents limited editions dedicated to these major sports events. With Tokyo 2020 on its way, we were expected some new watches to be introduced. And here they are, the new Omega Speedmaster Tokyo 2020 Olympics Collection (to give...




monochrome-watches.com





Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Trying out a new set of shoes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang

ctarshus said:


> Trying out a new set of shoes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ MORE PICS PLEASE 

I always liked the Speedy Pro Moonphase, but never really liked the silver rings around the subregisters. But looking at your photo now, it looks much better than their catalogue photo!


----------



## ctarshus

PuYang said:


> ^ MORE PICS PLEASE
> 
> I always liked the Speedy Pro Moonphase, but never really liked the silver rings around the subregisters. But looking at your photo now, it looks much better than their catalogue photo!


Why thank you! The silver rings can almost disappear, unless you're looking at the dial straight on, and can give some nice contrast if hit by light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

ctarshus said:


> Trying out a new set of shoes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this strap ? Looks good !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Tgif
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

tbensous said:


> What's this strap ? Looks good !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a made to order Delugs, signature chromexcel dark brown with off white stitching. My first Delug strap and I'm pretty impressed with it.


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## projekt-h

Back on the original strap... trying to get that to wear in some. Plus, wash day.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> Back on the original strap... trying to get that to wear in some. Plus, wash day.
> 
> View attachment 15830993


Original strap looks NICE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Caught some rays today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

I officially joined the club today.


----------



## Titan II

Galaga said:


> I officially joined the club today.


Well done, and congratulations!! Looks to be a brand new example. Enjoy it in good health.

Rene


----------



## Galaga

Titan II said:


> Well done, and congratulations!! Looks to be a brand new example. Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> Rene


Thanks mate. It is NOS, 1861 hesalite.


----------



## Titan II

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate. It is NOS, 1861 hesalite.


A good choice. I'm a big fan of the Hesalite. Mine says hello.










Rene


----------



## 6_2_6_4

Galaga said:


> I officially joined the club today.


 Congrats and enjoy your watch in good health.


----------



## 6_2_6_4




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side for today....back on the OEM strap


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## jkpa




----------



## ryang13

Skipped last Tuesday after getting a strap delivery for my other plexiglass beauty. Glad to be getting a couple days in with this to kick off a busy week. Have an awesome Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

First Speedy Tuesday


----------



## limnoman

It's another Speedy Tuesday ...


----------



## wildenkidu

Was inspired to try and take a fancier wrist/pocket shot. I have had my Speedy Pro for a little over a year: first and, so far, only mechanical watch. I keep searching for another watch to slowly build a collection - but I have yet to find one that hits me the way this one does. Absolutely love winding and wearing it every day.


----------



## jkpa

^^ @wildenkidu Great shot 👍


----------



## jkpa

My contribution for the day

About to enter the Saturn V


----------



## projekt-h

Finally getting a little bit of give out of the Omega gator/leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Maddog1970

Pretty sure this is the first time I have worn my speedy on a brown leather strap......hmmmm....how can that be!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ccmjd

Thirty years old this Saturday, and I'm still besotted:


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, ladies and gents!










René


----------



## Titan II

ccmjd said:


> Thirty years old this Saturday, and I'm still besotted:
> 
> View attachment 15837184
> 
> 
> View attachment 15837185
> 
> 
> View attachment 15837197


Magnificent piece!! Congratulations, and happy anniversary!! Did you buy it new ?

René


----------



## ccmjd

Titan II said:


> Magnificent piece!! Congratulations, and happy anniversary!! Did you buy it new ?


Thanks, and no, I bought it in Japan (how it got there from Dubai is a mystery) when it was still a teenager.


----------



## Titan II

ccmjd said:


> Thanks, and no, I bought it in Japan (how it got there from Dubai is a mystery) when it was still a teenager.


Well, it's beautiful!! You've taken good care of it.🤠👍

René


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JimmyBoots

My Speedy Tuesday watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## PuYang

ccmjd said:


> Thirty years old this Saturday, and I'm still besotted:


That is probably the best Speedmaster I have ever seen! The perfect combo of hesalite/sapphire, gilt 863, nicely aged tritium, etc. I'm seriously jelly 

BTW, is there some rust or something where your crystal meets the case? (2:30 - 4:30 ish)


----------



## ccmjd

Thanks. You can see why I'm still besotted...!!

Seriously good eyes!! No, not rust, (thankfully!) just some grunge that got between the crystal and the bezel (probably knowing me, it'll be food related,) and reflected/refracted by the hesalite. Thanks for spotting it, a couple of minutes work with a toothpick and it's all better now. Phew!


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Galaga




----------



## nseries73

On tour today with my speedy


----------



## VizslaFriend

Just received this Hirsch Robby strap. Had to massage it a bit to fit into the 19 mm lugs, and I also had to replace the quick change spring bars with normal ones, but I think it was worth it 😎


----------



## alex79

deozed said:


>


Nice photo 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15838338
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Blue beauty!



VizslaFriend said:


> Just received this Hirsch Robby strap. Had to massage it a bit to fit into the 19 mm lugs, and I also had to replace the quick change spring bars with normal ones, but I think it was worth it
> View attachment 15838628


That looks awesome! Really liking those two together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK




----------



## jkpa

Speedy again today


----------



## melikewatches

Going to repeat myself every few weeks. Just loving how my Speedmaster 57 looks so good with so many different straps and bracelets.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

melikewatches said:


> Going to repeat myself every few weeks. Just loving how my Speedmaster 57 looks so good with so many different straps and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 15839456
> 
> View attachment 15839459
> 
> View attachment 15839460


where did you get that last strap (brown with speed master print)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

govdubspeedgo said:


> where did you get that last strap (brown with speed master print)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Etsy.


----------



## Travelller

my latest Speedmaster arrived JIT for this week's SpeedyTuesday ???


----------



## bettenco

Travelller said:


> my latest Speedmaster arrived JIT for this week's SpeedyTuesday


What model is that one please?


----------



## Travelller

bettenco said:


> What model is that one please?











2020 Speedmaster 321 "Ed White&quot...


:love::love: Gorgeous




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jkpa

Speedy for the fourth day in a row. Hasn't happened before. It's pretty cool to pick a watch and just wear it every day for a bit.


----------



## mikekol

Has anyone bought a 1562/850 bracelet for the 18mm reduced Speedy? I've been trying to look but it seems like im out of luck except for the bay. Some listings are a bit iffy to me, but then again they might just have that stock? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Friday


----------



## 6_2_6_4




----------



## masbret

My Speedy 3861.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## skyefalcon6

New pickup, just arrived today.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS FTOW (First Time On Wrist)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS FTOW (First Time On Wrist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! You wear it well.

Is it all you expected it to be?

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! You wear it well.
> 
> Is it all you expected it to be?
> 
> René


Thank you! So far, it is. I am really enjoying it. It's quite a different watch from the standard Speedy. Looks the same size when I look down at it. I notice that the hands catch the light very much differently than a standard Speedy and I am really enjoying this one so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

skyefalcon6 said:


> New pickup, just arrived today.
> View attachment 15843392


Congrats on the new pickup. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## tbensous

Probably some of the last photos of the FOIS. My PO is on the way back from its service in Switzerland, so I will have to return this one to Omega soon unfortunately.
I will really miss it !

Thierry


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15843972
> View attachment 15843973
> View attachment 15843974
> View attachment 15843975
> View attachment 15843976
> View attachment 15843977
> 
> 
> Probably some of the last photos of the FOIS. My PO is on the way back from its service in Switzerland, so I will have to return this one to Omega soon unfortunately.
> I will really miss it !
> 
> Thierry


Wow beautiful shots! What kind of deal did you have worked out to where you got to hang on to that one for a while?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow beautiful shots! What kind of deal did you have worked out to where you got to hang on to that one for a while?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They messed up the service of my PO (I sent it back 5 times to get it serviced), and in the end they ended up replacing completely the movement (2500C -> 2500D), since they couldn't get it to work within spec.
They had to send it back to Switzerland for that though.. and since it had spent the past 10 months mostly with Omega in various service centers, they offered to lend me an equivalent piece while it was being sent to the wizards' mothership. Since I was finding the new PO too thick, I tried the Speedmaster FOIS, I never had a speedy before, and I must say I really loved it !

I will need to see if I keep the PO when they send it back to me, or if I try to sell it and get a speedy instead... really tempted after trying the FOIS!
This is an amazing piece.

Thierry


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

tbensous said:


> They messed up the service of my PO (I sent it back 5 times to get it serviced), and in the end they ended up replacing completely the movement (2500C -> 2500D), since they couldn't get it to work within spec.
> They had to send it back to Switzerland for that though.. and since it had spent the past 10 months mostly with Omega in various service centers, they offered to lend me an equivalent piece while it was being sent to the wizards' mothership. Since I was finding the new PO too thick, I tried the Speedmaster FOIS, I never had a speedy before, and I must say I really loved it !
> 
> I will need to see if I keep the PO when they send it back to me, or if I try to sell it and get a speedy instead... really tempted after trying the FOIS!
> This is an amazing piece.
> 
> Thierry


Sorry to hear about the issues with your 2500C movement. You'd think that they could of easily fixed it since it's probably not the first time they've had this movement in for repair. But the flip side is you end up with a better movement and had a fantastic loner. As to the PO vs Speedy choice the standard reply is "both"


----------



## tbensous

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues with your 2500C movement. You'd think that they could of easily fixed it since it's probably not the first time they've had this movement in for repair. But the flip side is you end up with a better movement and had a fantastic loner. As to the PO vs Speedy choice the standard reply is "both"


Yes. I fully agree with the standard reply personally, but I currently have a PO2500, AT8500, and SMP 300 Diver (bought last septembre), so the wife might not agree


----------



## Galaga




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Titan II

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15845869


Wow!! Great shot!!🤠👍

René


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 3861 is very nice on this strap !
Which one is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thierry is right...that combo looks fantastic!! And that leather looks sooo soft. Is it as soft and comfy as it looks?

Rene


----------



## duc

Titan II said:


> Wow!! Great shot!!🤠👍
> 
> René


As usual!


----------



## duc

Duplicate


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

tbensous said:


> The 3861 is very nice on this strap !
> Which one is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Hodinkee Dark Brown Leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Titan II said:


> Thierry is right...that combo looks fantastic!! And that leather looks sooo soft. Is it as soft and comfy as it looks?
> 
> Rene


Rene,

Thank you! Yes it's very soft and comfortable. I can't wait for after a month or so after additional wear. I like it so much I ordered the same strap but a standard brown for my BB58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abgul

Any updates on Snoopy deliveries?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tbensous

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss the FOIS. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Happy Tuesday!
These are my 3 favorite straps on my Speedy:


----------



## bettenco

Tuesdays are my least favorite day of the week, except for the speedy part that is!!!


----------



## masbret

A speedy Tuesday for me today!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this.....


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## skyefalcon6

I was gazing lovingly at my new watch under 10x magnification and discovered the little Omega logo in the crystal. You folks probably already know about this but, being new to Club Speedy, I got a kick out of finding it.










Happy Speedy Tuesday to everyone.


----------



## Titan II

bettenco said:


> Tuesdays are my least favorite day of the week, except for the speedy part that is!!!
> View attachment 15850429


I can see why. That's a gorgeous example that's aging beautifully. I hope it helps you get through your Tuesday.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

And it's Tuesday again!


----------



## Titan II

_The Legend_ on Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## bettenco

Titan II said:


> I can see why. That's a gorgeous example that's aging beautifully. I hope it helps you get through your Tuesday.
> 
> René


Thanks Rene' for the kind words.

I'm really excited every time I put the Apollo XI on. Tons of character and patina from this one too be sure.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## ryang13

Hope everyone is off to a great week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

HST!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Speedy went longboarding today. Also, this is the closest I get to a steering wheel pic.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## 6_2_6_4




----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

So nice...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Getting the 2nd shot with Speedy in tow


----------



## limnoman

Abgul said:


> Any updates on Snoopy deliveries?


Q1 has come and gone and I'm still waiting.


----------



## limnoman

time+tide said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> These are my 3 favorite straps on my Speedy:
> View attachment 15850377


I thought about starting a thread entitled "show your Speedy on a strap that didn't look good".

I quickly gave up on the idea realizing that it'd probably be the shortest thread in WUS history


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15858688
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858689
> 
> 
> René


Nice shots! That lume looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15858688
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858689
> 
> 
> René


The strap works very well indeed!


----------



## Alimamy

3861 Hesalite today. What more could one want in a watch?


----------



## GEO_79

Alimamy said:


> 3861 Hesalite today. What more could one want in a watch?


This new speedy pro looks amazing, I will have to get one as well

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice shots! That lume looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





time+tide said:


> The strap works very well indeed!


Thanks guys!! That's much appreciated.

I was wearing my _Railmaster_ earlier today, but I came here to post that I've switched it up this afternoon;










I don't usually change watches in the middle of the day, but today, for some reason, I just had to have the _Speedmaster_ on my wrist.

René


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday folks....


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## JonS1967

I rarely remember Speedy Tuesday but I even got the socks going today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## masbret

Speedy Tuesday!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## navjing0614

Here's mine. Late as usual. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Old speedy, new bracelet


----------



## Sotelodon

Finally, my first speedy ever!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sotelodon said:


> Finally, my first speedy ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!

Rene


----------



## alex79

Sotelodon said:


> Finally, my first speedy ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## Hammermountain

Finally went for the Omega nato for the speedy. It's pretty awesome, and the polyester material feels old school cozy in the best of ways.


----------



## laplumej01

Morning all, wearing my Speedy Racing for this cold Virginia morning. Hope everyone has a great day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Warm day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

What does WUS think of Omega's new NASA Velcro straps?


----------



## paulie8777

W.G. Pagel said:


> Old speedy, new bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15866160


Is that the 3861 bracelet on the 1861? If so, how do you like it? I've got the sapphire sandwich (1861) and the new bracelet on order from my AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel

paulie8777 said:


> Is that the 3861 bracelet on the 1861? If so, how do you like it? I've got the sapphire sandwich (1861) and the new bracelet on order from my AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I love it so far, most comfortable bracelet I've worn. Doesn't fit 100% flush at the lugs but not too noticeable and the end links don't move. The guy at the Omega boutique had it on his 1861 speedy too and that really sold me on it


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JTK Awesome said:


> What does WUS think of Omega's new NASA Velcro straps?


Not a fan, personally. Looks a bit gimmicky. I mean for cryin out loud we all already know the watch went to the moon! I also much prefer my Speedies on a nice leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

JTK Awesome said:


> What does WUS think of Omega's new NASA Velcro straps?


If it didn't have the branding all over it, and they just made a "naked" version I'd be all about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

^ I admit it's not the best execution, but it's obvious most folks who buy the Moonwatch don't give a rat's behind about its spaceflight significance.


----------



## piccolo76




----------



## Fantasio

Nah, I'll pass. Too flashy.

I prefer simple C&B single pass nato for the looks, or Erika's MN for wearing comfort.





















JTK Awesome said:


> What does WUS think of Omega's new NASA Velcro straps?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## DonLuis

My speedmaster moon watch


----------



## navjing0614

My company tonight. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

DonLuis said:


> My speedmaster moon watch


I like to see the moonphase complication on the moonwatch 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

navjing0614 said:


> My company tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This is simply, and purely : class & elegance.


----------



## navjing0614

tbensous said:


> This is simply, and purely : class & elegance.


This bumped my GS out of my usual rotation. So comfortable, classic, timeless, etc...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Titan II

Another picture of the Speedy today...in the sun;










René


----------



## Howardnyc




----------



## Titan II

Howardnyc said:


> View attachment 15872996


Nice AT, Howard!🤠👍 I think you might be looking for the Aqua Terra thread though.

René


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

What sort of twisted fool takes a knife and a lighter to a $160 NATO, without even trying a single pass or giving it a shot on a cheap NATO first?










This sort. Honestly, no regrets, either. Now I can actually wear it without it hovering like a spacecraft over my wrist (ah crap, I just made a space analogy with a Moonwatch)










That said, what's some choice source for NATOs, or somewhere I can order some OEM ones at a less painful price? Because I think this is my new choice way to wear it.


----------



## time+tide

Speedy mother's day, lets time these guys with the trusty moon watch


----------



## projekt-h

time+tide said:


> Speedy mother's day, lets time these guys with the trusty moon watch
> View attachment 15873141


Mmmmmm Lobster. Timed out some steaks with mine


----------



## 6_2_6_4

Many thanks to the WUS community for providing feedback and pictures as it helped me make my decision to get the US 1450. Having tried different bracelets such as straight end jubilee, flat links, and the OEM; the US 1450 is the bracelet for me in terms of weight, comfortability and design.


----------



## duc

projekt-h said:


> What sort of twisted fool takes a knife and a lighter to a $160 NATO, without even trying a single pass or giving it a shot on a cheap NATO first?
> 
> View attachment 15873030
> 
> 
> This sort. Honestly, no regrets, either. Now I can actually wear it without it hovering like a spacecraft over my wrist (ah crap, I just made a space analogy with a Moonwatch)
> 
> View attachment 15873032
> 
> 
> That said, what's some choice source for NATOs, or somewhere I can order some OEM ones at a less painful price? Because I think this is my new choice way to wear it.


Phenomenato is your friend. Look them up. Material quality on par, hardware not quite, but the price will make you happy.


----------



## projekt-h

duc said:


> Phenomenato is your friend. Look them up. Material quality on par, hardware not quite, but the price will make you happy.


Just looked them up, I like that they have the OEM style keeper layout and a shorter option! I feel like they'll be getting some of my money soon, haha. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

I have a few of these in different colors, some variety without breaking the bank.

C&B SUPREME NATO - 20MM BLACK



projekt-h said:


> That said, what's some choice source for NATOs, or somewhere I can order some OEM ones at a less painful price? Because I think this is my new choice way to wear it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side Monday for me.....


----------



## duc

The Mitsukoshi mod is back. Beautiful if you ask me. As an added bonus, I get to be first here on Speedy Tuesday:


----------



## Travelller

For your reading and/or viewing pleasure, fresh off the press ? 

Speedmaster Caliber 321 "Ed White" - A pictorial


?


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## LayeredTrout

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday from the cactus club in downtown Vancouver......Anniversary lunch with Mrs Maddog


----------



## kamonjj

Arrived today. First speedy and first chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Actually wore it on a Tuesday again!










Also, the GTIs are multiplying (friend dropped her grey one off for paint correction/coating)


----------



## oso2276

Still Tuesday over here









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Arainach

One of these days I'll take off the US1450 and try out a different strap...... but today is not that day. For that matter, neither has any day since it first showed up.


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## oso2276

My Franken 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Howardnyc

Titan II said:


> Nice AT, Howard!?? I think you might be looking for the Aqua Terra thread though.
> 
> René


I'm crashing )


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## gippo

New entry ❤


----------



## tbensous

gippo said:


> New entry
> View attachment 15885309
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885305
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885306


Waow beautiful ! What is the first one ? It looks amazing , never seen this one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

gippo said:


> New entry
> View attachment 15885309
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885305
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885306





tbensous said:


> Waow beautiful ! What is the first one ? It looks amazing , never seen this one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same. That looks awesome! I'm interested in what reference that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Finally got a chance to put on the Forstner flat link. So far a big fan of the look/feel of this bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I was wondering the same. That looks awesome! I'm interested in what reference that is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apollo 15 35th anniversary ref. 3366.51









Speedmaster Professional


Discover the Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" Watch - 3366.51.00!




www.omegawatches.com













Speedy Tuesday: Speedmaster Professional Apollo 15 35th


The Omega Speedmaster Professional Apollo 15 35th anniversary is a rare but interesting sight. We talk about it on today's Speedy Tuesday.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## Caesar95

My first Omega Speedmaster. Couldn't be happier with my purchase. Bought this piece from a grey dealer. Took it to boutique for bracelet sizing and the service was excellent. Also showed them my warranty card so they can take action and punish the original buyer for selling it to grey.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Caesar95 said:


> My first Omega Speedmaster. Couldn't be happier with my purchase. Bought this piece from a grey dealer. Took it to boutique for bracelet sizing and the service was excellent. Also showed them my warranty card so they can take action and punish the original buyer for selling it to grey.
> 
> View attachment 15886331


So you want them to punish the original buyer for selling it to the grey dealer you bought it from? That's pretty weak. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't really care less about the whole grey dealer topic and if it's right or wrong, but if you have a problem with the original buyer selling it to a grey dealer, then you should have just as much of a problem with you buying it from a grey dealer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Caesar95 said:


> My first Omega Speedmaster. Couldn't be happier with my purchase. Bought this piece from a grey dealer. Took it to boutique for bracelet sizing and the service was excellent. Also showed them my warranty card so they can take action and punish the original buyer for selling it to grey.
> 
> View attachment 15886331


Booooooo

First, why is that a problem to you? Seems to have worked out in your favor that they did that...

Even then, what do you expect them to do? How would they "punish" someone for selling a watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caesar95

projekt-h said:


> Booooooo
> 
> First, why is that a problem to you? Seems to have worked out in your favor that they did that...
> 
> Even then, what do you expect them to do? How would they "punish" someone for selling a watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did it for the sake of stiring sh*t up. What can I say? I'm a mean cat ?


----------



## Maddog1970

I


Caesar95 said:


> I just did it for the sake of stiring sh*t up. What can I say? I'm a mean cat 😂


 I can see you are going to have a long and exultant future on WUS....good luck


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Caesar95 said:


> I just did it for the sake of stiring sh*t up. What can I say? I'm a mean cat


Nah so far just annoying. Enjoy your new Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Caesar95 said:


> My first Omega Speedmaster. Couldn't be happier with my purchase. Bought this piece from a grey dealer. Took it to boutique for bracelet sizing and the service was excellent. Also showed them my warranty card so they can take action and punish the original buyer for selling it to grey.
> 
> View attachment 15886331


The level hypocrisy is shameful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

I'm experimenting with my SM on vintage BOR bracelet. Kind of liking it


----------



## TheHun

Beach day


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

kamonjj said:


> The level hypocrisy is shameful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the exact same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## Ryan1881

savetime said:


> View attachment 15888322
> View attachment 15888323
> /QUOTE]


What's your wrist size?


----------



## savetime

Ryan1881 said:


> What's your wrist size?


7 inches


----------



## fendushi

I love this watch. I know I will miss it if I ever sell it.


----------



## Titan II

fendushi said:


> View attachment 15888509
> 
> 
> View attachment 15888510
> 
> 
> View attachment 15888511
> 
> 
> View attachment 15888513
> 
> 
> I love this watch. I know I will miss it if I ever sell it.


Ahhh...beautiful!!

Just don't sell it, then you'll never miss it...simple.

Rene


----------



## Arainach

fendushi said:


> I love this watch. I know I will miss it if I ever sell it.


It's a beauty. Every time you look at that gorgeous movement you're reminded why all the sapphire-haters out there don't matter. Let them have their fun, you have a work of perfection already.


----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedy on D22 Canvas


----------



## Higs




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday, on the US1450....


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Msiekierski said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 15888906


I'm sorry as I may have asked this before, but what reference is this? I would LOVE a white dial Speedy. Yours looks great! Excellent strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm sorry as I may have asked this before, but what reference is this? I would LOVE a white dial Speedy. Yours looks great! Excellent strap too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reference was 3593.20...known as Speedy Italian or albino. Mine is a mod, but dial and hands are hard to source these days. There's a mod on Chrono24, but they are asking over 8k, and original Albino for 30k...insanity if you ask me. The strap is from Perrin, a french maker. I like that denim shade of blue.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## ParkinNJ

1861 on an OEM flat link bracelet; makes it wear much more comfortably!


----------



## Msiekierski

ParkinNJ said:


> 1861 on an OEM flat link bracelet; makes it wear much more comfortably!
> View attachment 15889488
> 
> View attachment 15889489


What's the reference # on that bracelet? I love the clasp.


----------



## ParkinNJ

@Msiekierski Here's a pic of the bracelet reference number. Just a word of caution, I've seen WUS posts where folks were able to fit the end links but I could not get it to fit (it was ever so slightly off), so I went with the Uncle Seiko end links which matches the OEM bracelet perfectly.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Msiekierski said:


> The reference was 3593.20...known as Speedy Italian or albino. Mine is a mod, but dial and hands are hard to source these days. There's a mod on Chrono24, but they are asking over 8k, and original Albino for 30k...insanity if you ask me. The strap is from Perrin, a french maker. I like that denim shade of blue.


Thank you. Sounds like I might need to go another route for a white dial Speedy or wait for Omega to release something else. Love yours though. That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Another Tuesday 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

So, on a Tuesday, I am finally a member in this club as well. 
I think it was actually one of the first that was sold by this AD.


----------



## Msiekierski

ParkinNJ said:


> @Msiekierski Here's a pic of the bracelet reference number. Just a word of caution, I've seen WUS posts where folks were able to fit the end links but I could not get it to fit (it was ever so slightly off), so I went with the Uncle Seiko end links which matches the OEM bracelet perfectly.
> View attachment 15889496


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MuckyMark

7 years and 1 day since I acquired my Speedy..


----------



## ctarshus

Happy Tuesday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Here I was starting to try out a variety of summer strap options.... Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## ironcastle

Is the latest Speedmaster the best vintage inspired modern watch on the market? 
I guess so. All the details that give tribute to the history of the Speedmaster. It is really successful package Omega has delivered.


----------



## paulie8777

Switched the bracelet on my 1861 with the new 3861 bracelet. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

Been wearing my speedy on this Bas & Loke black leather NATO with an aftermarket Omega buckle, very comfortable and sleek, loving it.


----------



## orologiollc

I'm in love with this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupe

paulie8777 said:


> Switched the bracelet on my 1861 with the new 3861 bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to modify the bracelet at all?


----------



## paulie8777

jupe said:


> Did you have to modify the bracelet at all?


Hi jupe, no modification at all. I ordered the bracelet through my AD and they installed and sized it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupe

paulie8777 said:


> Hi jupe, no modification at all. I ordered the bracelet through my AD and they installed and sized it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very very interesting, thank you for the information.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## anonymousmoose

You know, it all your faults!!! This stupid Speedmaster thread has been on my mind for months and months. I kept telling myself not to click on it (there are enough Seamsaster threads to enjoy I kept telling myself) but I couldn't help myself. Thanks to you all, I spent coin to get into this club :-D

I can finally join the thread - incoming Speedy.

I don't see many of these. I seem to be the one with the unique Omega's on this forum :-/


----------



## BundyBear

anonymousmoose said:


> You know, it all your faults!!! This stupid Speedmaster thread has been on my mind for months and months. I kept telling myself not to click on it (there are enough Seamsaster threads to enjoy I kept telling myself) but I couldn't help myself. Thanks to you all, I spent coin to get into this club :-D
> 
> I can finally join the thread - incoming Speedy.
> 
> I don't see any of these. I seem to be the one with the unique Omega's on this forum :-/


That carbon fibre looking dial is dope mate. Congratulations


----------



## duc

anonymousmoose said:


> You know, it all your faults!!! This stupid Speedmaster thread has been on my mind for months and months. I kept telling myself not to click on it (there are enough Seamsaster threads to enjoy I kept telling myself) but I couldn't help myself. Thanks to you all, I spent coin to get into this club :-D
> 
> I can finally join the thread - incoming Speedy.
> 
> I don't see many of these. I seem to be the one with the unique Omega's on this forum :-/


That's what I call kicking down the door and presenting your credentials!


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

anonymousmoose said:


> You know, it all your faults!!! This stupid Speedmaster thread has been on my mind for months and months. I kept telling myself not to click on it (there are enough Seamsaster threads to enjoy I kept telling myself) but I couldn't help myself. Thanks to you all, I spent coin to get into this club :-D
> 
> I can finally join the thread - incoming Speedy.
> 
> I don't see many of these. I seem to be the one with the unique Omega's on this forum :-/


Looking forward to more pics in the near future.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## NewGuard84

anonymousmoose said:


> You know, it all your faults!!! This stupid Speedmaster thread has been on my mind for months and months. I kept telling myself not to click on it (there are enough Seamsaster threads to enjoy I kept telling myself) but I couldn't help myself. Thanks to you all, I spent coin to get into this club :-D
> 
> I can finally join the thread - incoming Speedy.
> 
> I don't see many of these. I seem to be the one with the unique Omega's on this forum :-/


Welcome to the club! I have been having the same issue with the darn Seamaster thread... I expect it won't be long now... experiencing both is a reasonable and balanced approach right? ?

That is a sweet Speedy and I will look it up because I haven't seen it before. Looking forward to more when it arrives.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## TheHun

Bloomin


----------



## projekt-h

Brought my clip-on phone macro lens home from work... admittedly, to get some shots of my new Pelagos while it's still fresh, and realized it'd be silly not to get some of my Speedmaster


----------



## Arainach




----------



## duc

projekt-h said:


> Brought my clip-on phone macro lens home from work... admittedly, to get some shots of my new Pelagos while it's still fresh, and realized it'd be silly not to get some of my Speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 15901652
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901653
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901654
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901655
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901656
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901657


Terrific snaps! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Pongster




----------



## navjing0614

First time off the bracelet. Speedy on a canvas strap. 
Happy speedy tuesday everyone. 
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Travelller

Happy Speedy Tuesday ? ?


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing and some pens


----------



## limnoman

I just realized that I've got a flat four Speedy. Is this my lucky day or what 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Higs

Cocktails to start silver wedding anniversary meal. Happy Tuesday all.


----------



## fastfras

This one today.


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Speedy Tuesday! Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Speedy Tuesday you say? Okay 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Travelller said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday ? ?


There is a lot of commentary on how one may be able to "get away with" wearing their Speedy with a suit.

I've always found it looks great with a suit, I hope the dress watch police can forgive such an appalling comment 

Thanks for sharing this, not enough Speedy suit pics out there!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MrZoSo

This is dubbed the first watch on the moon...
With a twist.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This thread needs to be hidden until my Speedy arrives :-D

My racing model has been delayed due to a misunderstanding in regards to the shipping insurance.


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## TheloniousFox

Just joined the club yesterday. In over a decade of being in the hobby, I always liked the speedmaster but the lack of water resistance turned me away from them but I couldn't resist the speedie charm forever.


----------



## jkpa

Morning all


----------



## laplumej01

Morning all, headed out of town and it will be a Speedy one watch road trip for me. Have a safe weekend all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## projekt-h

Found out the end links on the Pelagos were rattling around excessively in the lugs, so back in the box and off to the AD it goes... return of the Speedmaster until then.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

FINALLY! I'm a member.

I'm certainly getting the unique Omegas in this forum


----------



## projekt-h

anonymousmoose said:


> FINALLY! I'm a member.
> 
> I'm certainly getting the unique Omegas in this forum


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

First stop in Chicago. Speedy and dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

Semper said:


>


Looks lonely


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Stopped by my local ad today and was quoted £585 for the new bracelet, after trying it on with the new speedy it feels like a no-brainer to be honest

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Good morning everyone


----------



## R_P_C

40th birthday gift from my wife. Absolutely smitten.

My biggest problem? I can't stop looking at now more Omegas I'd like to have&#8230;


----------



## anonymousmoose

R_P_C said:


> My biggest problem? I can't stop looking at now more Omegas I'd like to have&#8230;


"Hmmm, I'd like that watch Pearce Brosnan is wearing" - I said to myself in the mid 2000s. Then after buying it - "hmmm that one looks great too, and that one and that".

So you are 100% right. Best not to buy any Omega watches if one doesn't want to get addicted.

Addiction in a picture;


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Titan II

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15912009


That looks great!!🤠👍 Is that the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet?

René


----------



## Titan II

_2015 OMEGA Speedmaster_ on the US1450 bracelet;










René


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Titan II said:


> That looks great!!?? Is that the Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet?
> 
> René


No, it's the Forstner bracelet. Cheers.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side of the moon on a custom Martu cork strap.....have a great week!


----------



## Usually tardy

Hello all. I’m new around here, but not new to life som much. I wanted to say how much I have recently learned to really appreciate these historical watches. I’ve had since the 80s, seiko dive watches because that was the first watch I’d ever bought myself with my own money on the ship store of a navy ship. I accidentally must of banged it into a steam pipe or something, because the hour hand was bouncing around disconnected. I must have bought 8 of em. Gave a few away, maybe lost one too. I went on a small journey of cheap g shocks at work. Was nice not worrying. And light weight too! I’ve always admired watches, my dad left me his old wind up Rolex. He was into fine hand made machines. From handmade knives, to high end cameras. I inherited the love for air head bmw motorcycles. 
Now recently I’ve personally joked to myself that I, like many of you are the same as me. Maybe always looking for that “perfect watch.” The journey of course is always more exciting then then destination. Anyone who has seen, “The gods must be crazy.” Movie knows the line, “.....something they have never before, no suddenly they couldn’t live without “, or something close. 
I’ve bought a very sought after semi hand made pocket knife, and I knew it saved me money because I’d never bought another knife, because why would I. 
I see these photos you all share of these mechanical wonders. I just learned yesterday, they are wind up! So very cool. Here we are in the era of iwatches you can phone home on, technology wonders. 
I have enough of it in my life. I am currently wearing a turtle , and for the last year, I’ve been immensely happy with 150 dollar Mondaine Railroad Watch. Battery power, VERY easy to read. No date, simple.EXTREMELY light weight, and I’m not complaining really. It’s nice not feeling something, that looks great, easy to read, was inexpensive. Lots of boxes ticked. 
But really no soul, but it had history of being the big rail station clocks. So that’s cool. But these “speedies!”History, Solid! Timeless! Soul! Mechanical! Gorgeous! I can totally picture one on a leather band ! I’m still learning, but I’m so far from confused when you spit out these model numbers. I’m gonna research this for a year or a week or a lifetime. I seriously would be happy and content probably to have this be my last watch. I guess it’s all about finding the year you want and can afford?
A birth year watch from the 60’s, would be a good bet? Thanks for the shares.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Still loving my new Speedmaster and digging the dial. Its so much better than I thought it would be when I ordered it.

I can't capture a decent photo of the watch. The way the dial is designed, the subdials give a floating appearance.

42mm Speedy Pro proportions + racing dial = winner!


----------



## Usually tardy

anonymousmoose said:


> Still loving my new Speedmaster and digging the dial. Its so much better than I thought it would be when I ordered it.
> 
> I can't capture a decent photo of the watch. The way the dial is designed, the subdials give a floating appearance.
> 
> 42mm Speedy Pro proportions + racing dial = winner!


It is an awesome watch. I'll bet when you first out it on you could not take your eyes off of it! Apples and the number 7, but how does it feel on the wrist compared to a sea master, If you have tried one of those on as well? I'm completely smitten with this design of watch. Wish I discovered them earlier.


----------



## Usually tardy

TheloniousFox said:


> Just joined the club yesterday. In over a decade of being in the hobby, I always liked the speedmaster but the lack of water resistance turned me away from them but I couldn't resist the speedie charm forever.
> 
> View attachment 15904545


Good for you! What an awesome machine you Howe there ! I just now really discovered them in the sense I fell madly in love with them! How ya dig it so far??


----------



## anonymousmoose

Usually tardy said:


> It is an awesome watch. I'll bet when you first out it on you could not take your eyes off of it! Apples and the number 7, but how does it feel on the wrist compared to a sea master, If you have tried one of those on as well? I'm completely smitten with this design of watch. Wish I discovered them earlier.


Good question, it feels 'light'. I am used to heavy divers (hence why I always argue the PO isnt too heavy). My IWC 3717 is also quite heavy.
It took a little getting used to.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy

anonymousmoose said:


> Good question, it feels 'light'. I am used to heavy divers (hence why I always argue the PO isnt too heavy). My IWC 3717 is also quite heavy.
> It took a little getting used to.


Yea, I hear you. I was messing around in the garage recently with a scale. My new seiko diver weighs a couple grams more then 3 times my Mondaine Railroad Warch. But it doesn't seem like it when it's in your wrist. 
Out of pure nosiness ?,do you plan to leave it on the metal bracelet, or will you ever mix it it up with a leather band or something else?
You must be so happy ! Great watch ✌?


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday......18c already here, and time to break out the canvas or rubber straps!


----------



## Usually tardy

deepsea03 said:


>


Hi, beautiful watch. I'm trying to learn more and more about these fine machines. I've not seen one like this, with the colors like that and interesting crystal. Is it an older or newer model, thank you.


----------



## Usually tardy

ironcastle said:


> Is the latest Speedmaster the best vintage inspired modern watch on the market?
> I guess so. All the details that give tribute to the history of the Speedmaster. It is really successful package Omega has delivered.
> View attachment 15891676
> View attachment 15891677


I've never seen or handled one in person, do all of them have domed crystals, or is it special order or aftermarket. Beautiful watch by the way. Thanks!


----------



## deepsea03

Usually tardy said:


> Hi, beautiful watch. I'm trying to learn more and more about these fine machines. I've not seen one like this, with the colors like that and interesting crystal. Is it an older or newer model, thank you.


Thank you, this is the "Japan Racing" LE made for the Japanese market in 2004.


----------



## Usually tardy

deepsea03 said:


> Thank you, this is the "Japan Racing" LE made for the Japanese market in 2004.


Thanks again ✌


----------



## Usually tardy

shane.shepherd said:


> Been wearing my speedy on this Bas & Loke black leather NATO with an aftermarket Omega buckle, very comfortable and sleek, loving it.
> 
> View attachment 15892605
> 
> 
> View attachment 15892606
> 
> 
> View attachment 15892666
> 
> 
> View attachment 15892836
> 
> 
> View attachment 15892837


Nothing at all against metal bracelets, but I think black leather bands looks the best on those.


----------



## ironcastle

Usually tardy said:


> I've never seen or handled one in person, do all of them have domed crystals, or is it special order or aftermarket. Beautiful watch by the way. Thanks!


Yes, this is the way they're sold. It's in the DNA of the watch. 
The hesalite crystal I guess isn't better than the sapphire, but for the looks of it. It won't totally crack, as the sapphire can if exposed to a hard impact. On the other hand it scratches easily. Well, those scratches are easy to remove. Never the less you wouldn't accept that really, unless we're talking a vintage watch, or a (even a modern) Speedy.
That said, I do like the warmth of heaslite, and also the feeling that comes with it. I guess most of us are pretty careful with a watch at this price point anyway. So the crystal won't be beaten up.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Usually tardy said:


> Yea, I hear you. I was messing around in the garage recently with a scale. My new seiko diver weighs a couple grams more then 3 times my Mondaine Railroad Warch. But it doesn't seem like it when it's in your wrist.
> Out of pure nosiness ,do you plan to leave it on the metal bracelet, or will you ever mix it it up with a leather band or something else?
> You must be so happy ! Great watch


I'll get some cheap straps from Aliexpress/eBay eventually and use omega spring bars. I'm thinking a rubber racing style strap


----------



## anonymousmoose

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice! You have the grail racing Speedmaster. Is that an original?


----------



## agtprvctr

The reduced Speedmaster Day-Date I got as a graduation gift circa '05 on an aftermarket leather strap, though the original bracelet is still very comfortable and I might switch back.

I was much more drawn to this dial color than the blue that was also offered at the time. 16 years later still runs great!


----------



## Usually tardy

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice! You have the grail racing Speedmaster. Is that an original?


That's what I thought. The red really makes it pop!


----------



## CPRwatch

New to me today, the Ultraman


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## agtprvctr

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice! Which strap is that?


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Today's pick


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## Usually tardy

dsquared24 said:


> View attachment 15917492


I think they look best on black leather, but that's my opinion only because I've never liked the feel of metal bands...✌ Is this watch your everyday, all day every day watch? Pardon the questions, asking to learn about these fine machines. Is that size diameter watch you have, the normal size? Thanks! Great watch you have there!


----------



## dsquared24

Usually tardy said:


> I think they look best on black leather, but that's my opinion only because I've never liked the feel of metal bands...✌ Is this watch your everyday, all day every day watch? Pardon the questions, asking to learn about these fine machines. Is that size diameter watch you have, the normal size? Thanks! Great watch you have there!


I love how a Speedy is on black leather. But also brown leather, the bracelet, a nato and everything in between lol. As you see in various threads on WUS the Speedy looks awesome on a plethora of straps. It isn't my everyday per se its worn in rotation a few times a week. The case diameter is 42mm. No problem on the questions happy to help any way I can. Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## fish70




----------



## Usually tardy

dsquared24 said:


> I love how a Speedy is on black leather. But also brown leather, the bracelet, a nato and everything in between lol. As you see in various threads on WUS the Speedy looks awesome on a plethora of straps. It isn't my everyday per se its worn in rotation a few times a week. The case diameter is 42mm. No problem on the questions happy to help any way I can. Thanks for the nice words!


Thanks again. It is kinda funny, because I know there are a lot of collectors with tons of watches, and that's cool. Many so far out of my reach. Just unbelievable some of these collections these people share. ? I am a complete nerd when it comes down to fine machiner, or fine craftsmanship in whatever it is. I've certainly inheritEd my dads appreciation for fine watches. If he was here today, I know he was no doubt aware of this particular model. What a timeless historic watch. I really wonder if it would be "the" watch for me, after all these years, I think I found the one to pass down, ⏱ Is there anything you don't like about it. I've mostly had diver watches for the last 30 years. But maybe I want to move away, just slightly..


----------



## josherau

So much great watch **** here


----------



## Usually tardy

josherau said:


> So much great watch **** here


Absolutely no question about that.


----------



## alex79

Some sparks for today
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Enjoying the honeymoon with the Ultraman,


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

CPRwatch said:


> Enjoying the honeymoon with the Ultraman,
> View attachment 15918620


My favourite LE version of the Speedmaster.


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

I think 90's gift from dad.


----------



## nicosuave1

my 57' two tone!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## anonymousmoose

Question: does the manual wind Moonwatch have a screw down crown?

My 42mm Speedmaster automatic, which shares most of the aesthetic characteristics with the Moonwatch, does not.









I assume the Moonwatch doesn't have a screw down crown to make it more practical.

Just curious and wanted to confirm.


----------



## Paulsky

anonymousmoose said:


> Question: does the manual wind Moonwatch have a screw down crown?
> 
> My 42mm Speedmaster automatic, which shares most of the aesthetic characteristics with the Moonwatch, doesn't not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the Moonwatch doesn't have a screw down crown to make it more practical.
> 
> Just curious and wanted to confirm.


It does not.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Paulsky said:


> It does not.


Thought so - thanks


----------



## Usually tardy

That's a great looking watch, with the carbon fiber looking face. What a great looking watch


anonymousmoose said:


> Question: does the manual wind Moonwatch have a screw down crown?
> 
> My 42mm Speedmaster automatic, which shares most of the aesthetic characteristics with the Moonwatch, does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the Moonwatch doesn't have a screw down crown to make it more practical.
> 
> Just curious and wanted to confirm.


!


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Usually tardy

alex79 said:


> Some sparks for today
> View attachment 15918564
> View attachment 15918566
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


gorgeous. Never have I seen it in blue like that. What year and what is it called, if you don't mind me asking? ✌I'm trying to learn my speedies. Once again, what a machine you have there.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Anyone put the the new speedy bracelet on the 1861 speedy yet? I'd like to see some pics before I order one myself

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Some better photos - still not good enough for that dial.

I like the fact it's got the Moonwatch looks but is automatic. Newer Racing models don't have the Moonwatch characteristics anymore.


----------



## alex79

Usually tardy said:


> gorgeous. Never have I seen it in blue like that. What year and what is it called, if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to learn my speedies. Once again, what a machine you have there.











Speedy Tuesday - Hands-On With The Speedmaster Blue Side of the Moon Moonphase Aventurine Dial


We go hands-on with the Omega Speedmaster Blue Side of the Moon Moonphase Aventurine dial with Sedna gold for this week's Speedy Tuesday. Click to read more >




www.fratellowatches.com





Enjoy the read 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy

alex79 said:


> Speedy Tuesday - Hands-On With The Speedmaster Blue Side of the Moon Moonphase Aventurine Dial
> 
> 
> We go hands-on with the Omega Speedmaster Blue Side of the Moon Moonphase Aventurine dial with Sedna gold for this week's Speedy Tuesday. Click to read more >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the read
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link! Love that speckled dial look signifying the great vastness off space! They say nobody can hear you scream up there! 😀 Speedmasters are groovy !


----------



## wpbmike

This is my first weekend with my 3861 cal. Speedmaster (Hesalite). The 50-hour mainspring just hit 52 hours and it’s still running.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side of the MoOnday for me....


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side of the MoOnday for me....
> 
> View attachment 15927011


Beautiful strap Combo, great contrast! I'm actually wearing the brother today ???.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grey Side of the Moon 🌒...


----------



## MuckyMark

agtprvctr said:


> Nice! Which strap is that?


Sorry I missed your question. It's a Barton Caramel Brown Racing Horween Leather


----------



## agtprvctr

MuckyMark said:


> Sorry I missed your question. It's a Barton Caramel Brown Racing Horween Leather


No worries, thanks!


----------



## Lazman678

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Anyone put the the new speedy bracelet on the 1861 speedy yet? I'd like to see some pics before I order one myself
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Was wondering the same, but didn't want to start a new thread. Just order the new hesalite bracelet (all satin brushed) from Omega Boutique, and they will not change swap out bracelets, but will resize links.

I've seen some other posts on this topic and understand the new bracelet will fit the previous model 1861, but my OCD would like to gather more information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grey Side of the Moon ?...
> 
> View attachment 15927133
> View attachment 15927135
> View attachment 15927136
> View attachment 15927137
> View attachment 15927138
> View attachment 15927139
> View attachment 15927140
> View attachment 15927141


Can I just say "ditto"!
Would love to add a Grey Side at some point, maybe next year, as my watch "budget" for 2021 is a dumpster fire!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Maddog1970 said:


> Can I just say "ditto"!
> Would love to add a Grey Side at some point, maybe next year, as my watch "budget" for 2021 is a dumpster fire!


Thanks and I hear you bro ???, pacing yourself is only an option until you see the next one, stay strong...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grey Side of the Moon ...
> 
> View attachment 15927133
> View attachment 15927135
> View attachment 15927136
> View attachment 15927137
> View attachment 15927138
> View attachment 15927139
> View attachment 15927140
> View attachment 15927141


Stunning watch and strap combo. What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

.


----------



## joseph80

🚀🚀🚀


----------



## WeWannaLing

Manual shift, manual wind.


----------



## deepsea03

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice! You have the grail racing Speedmaster. Is that an original?


Apologies for the late reply, yes it's original


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday!&#8230;&#8230;.and a nice summer (which may arrive soon here) Barton canvas&#8230;..


----------



## CPRwatch

Ultraman on a Uncle Seiko 1450 bracelet with Omega clasp .


----------



## Titan II

joseph80 said:


> 🚀🚀🚀
> View attachment 15928472


Nice!! 🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!



















René


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday all!


----------



## TheHun

One more at the beach


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Glamour shot of the new Speedy.


----------



## savetime




----------



## luk4s83

deepsea03 said:


>


Now that's today's winner ?


----------



## alllexandru

Have a good day


----------



## anonymousmoose

savetime said:


> View attachment 15930054


Cowboy Ribeye looks good!


----------



## anonymousmoose

deepsea03 said:


> Apologies for the late reply, yes it's original


Wow! That is awesome. I see so many that had their dial changed on eBay etc

Not enough racing love here 

Mine says hello again - not quite in your league


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

luk4s83 said:


> Now that's today's winner ?


Thank you!


----------



## alex79

Tried on this honey strap from hirsh, and I think it works well.
I'll post better pics tmrw 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## longle10

To the moon and back









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

longle10 said:


> To the moon and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Geez that's nice! How did you manage to get it? I hope you didn't have to buy it grey or used at an extraordinary price.

I'm wondering if I should just put my name down for one. After all, if it arrives it's like money in the bank.


----------



## longle10

anonymousmoose said:


> Geez that's nice! How did you manage to get it? I hope you didn't have to buy it grey or used at an extraordinary price.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just put my name down for one. After all, if it arrives it's like money in the bank.


Oh haha i didnt pay 30k for that, dont worry
Put your name down for sure, who knows if it will be discontinued in a year or two

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

First chronograph I was given in 1970 the second one I had to buy myself.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Tgif









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

The Ultraman & my old Roberts radio ,


----------



## navjing0614

Nothing to do... Playing with straps. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

My two chronographs.









Problem is, I never really use the chronograph timer. And when I do, I forget to check it....


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## fish70




----------



## giorgos mg

Have a beautiful Sunday
View attachment 15938302


----------



## franco60

1970 MK II









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

anonymousmoose said:


> Problem is, I never really use the chronograph timer. And when I do, I forget to check it....


Same here ... 🙈


----------



## anonymousmoose

ETA2824-2 said:


> Same here ...


Glad I'm not the only one with mad cow


----------



## JTK Awesome

Taking mine out of rotation. I don't want to sell it, but (my reasons for) leaving the space industry diminished its meaning to me. How great of a watch is the Moonwatch when you longer care about its spaceflight legacy?


----------



## Bobthekelpy

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovin' that bund strap! Suits the Speedy very well.

Who made it by the way? I'm negotiating with the wife now on a Speedy purchase and would like a similar bund strap for it.


----------



## alex79

Tuesday soon









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Bobthekelpy said:


> Lovin' that bund strap! Suits the Speedy very well.
> 
> Who made it by the way? I'm negotiating with the wife now on a Speedy purchase and would like a similar bund strap for it.


eatsleeplay hand crafted leather goods, has lots of cool stuff on his site. Really nice guy, great communication, and you can easily customize the exact size you need. I have the black and champagne.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## SR20Fastback

speedy pro, checking in from the evening cigar spot


----------



## CPRwatch

Easy choice for today ,


----------



## daimajinz808




----------



## limnoman

Speedy Tuesday is competing with the return of my 1970 Seiko 6139. Interesting how similar the wearing experience is between these two watches.



















LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## SaMaster14

Love the dial on the 40mm Racing!


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it is Tuesday&#8230;..


----------



## ryang13

SR20Fastback said:


> View attachment 15941413
> 
> 
> speedy pro, checking in from the evening cigar spot


Great shot .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!! If you got 'em, post 'em!!



















René


----------



## jkpa




----------



## SaMaster14

Some lume!


----------



## navjing0614

Tried on the US bracelet and it looks good. 
Speedy Tuesday.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

On a cheap suede strap today









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Some gulf racing for the summer


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SR20Fastback

Back on the wrist still grinding at work, but this time with a Eulit canvas strap in green-ish.


----------



## CPRwatch

Ultraman,


----------



## Lazman678

CPRwatch said:


> Ultraman,
> View attachment 15948481
> View attachment 15948482


Nice looking piece. Is that the bracelet that came with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Lazman678 said:


> Nice looking piece. Is that the bracelet that came with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you , no the bracelet didn't come with the watch . They were supplied with a Nato & a black leather strap only . The Bracelet is a Uncle Seiko 1450 & it's a great bracelet well made , has micro adjustments and is very comfortable .


----------



## Lazman678

Yes I thought it looked like a US 1450 when I took a second glance. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-LAX

My Speedy Pro on Geckota leather racing straps.

This watch is definitely a chameleon when it comes to straps - pretty much anything goes well with it.


----------



## ryanb741

Love this so much. Subtle changes but they do make a huge difference.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ck2k01

Blast off





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

A Volkswagen GTI, pair of Chucks, and an Omega Speedmaster.... Can't-go-wrong classics, or basic and unimaginative?










Whichever it may be, I'm happy with all 3


----------



## laplumej01

White SpeedyPro Racing for Father's Day. Have a great day all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there!



















René


----------



## ChronoB

Wearing my late father-in-law's Speedy on the way to get my dad on Father's Day


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Finally grabbed the Uncle Seiko Flat Link and Mexican Holzer bracelets for the Speedy Reduced 



















Nice to have some more variety 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Here's my Speedy 3861 on US 1171 with slight mod of Omega clasp. I love it. 
I feel I can do a Marty McFly (80's kids would get it ) and go back in the 70"s and nobody would recognize this watch unless I bumped into a WIS. 
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Here's my Speedy 3861 on US 1171 with slight mod of Omega clasp. I love it.
> I feel I can do a Marty McFly (80's kids would get it ) and go back in the 70"s and nobody would recognize this watch unless I bumped into a WIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks great, McFly!!

Do you know if that's the same clasp that a few here have fitted to the US1450?

Rene


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> Looks great, McFly!!
> 
> Do you know if that's the same clasp that a few here have fitted to the US1450?
> 
> Rene


Hello Rene. I believe so. I actually so the clasp in the thread where the US1450 was being discussed. I saw the link to ebay and so I took the plunge. Glad I did. At least it has the right symbol now. 
I like this better than the original as it tapers to 16mm. Visually it's more balanced IMHO. This is also less blingy as the original has polished links. 
The old school appeal is definitely a plus too. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Hello Rene. I believe so. I actually so the clasp in the thread where the US1450 was being discussed. I saw the link to ebay and so I took the plunge. Glad I did. At least it has the right symbol now.
> I like this better than the original as it tapers to 16mm. Visually it's more balanced IMHO. This is also less blingy as the original has polished links.
> The old school appeal is definitely a plus too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks nav!! I think I'm going to have to take the plunge as well. Do you happen to have the part # for the clasp by any chance?

I like the oem bracelet of my 1861, but when I put the US1450 on my Speedy I realized why a lot of people like a tapering bracelet on the Speedmaster...it looks, feels, and wears fantastic.

Rene


----------



## issey.miyake

Tuesday so this one for me


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> Thanks nav!! I think I'm going to have to take the plunge as well. Do you happen to have the part # for the clasp by any chance?
> 
> I like the oem bracelet of my 1861, but when I put the US1450 on my Speedy I realized why a lot of people like a tapering bracelet on the Speedmaster...it looks, feels, and wears fantastic.
> 
> Rene


Here's the pic of the clasp Rene. Hope this helps.

Angel









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Here's the pic of the clasp Rene. Hope this helps.
> 
> Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that! That does help.

Rene


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> Thanks for that! That does help.
> 
> Rene


You're welcome.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

My first Speedy, Happy Tuesday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offrdmania

1987 with its original 1450


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Omega Speedmaster 3594.50


----------



## Titan II

BogdanS said:


> My first Speedy, Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!!

Rene


----------



## CPRwatch

In the early morning sunshine,


----------



## iceman767

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!!
> 
> Rene


Beautiful piece and congratulations

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Forest walk with speedy on its new crown and buckle nato. I actually prefer it to the oem


----------



## ck2k01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday all.


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## wildenkidu

Wife got me the Uncle Seiko US1450/President bracelet for my 1861 Speedmaster. Definitely changes the look and, especially, feel of the watch. Kind of digging it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

Happy Speedmaster Tuesday! 
This is really a gorgeus piece.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## BogdanS

iceman767 said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Magnificent! Is this the 2020 Tokyo Olimpics LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


>


I love that grainy texture of the _Speedmaster_ dial.😎👍

René


----------



## podunkeric

Speedy Tuesday! Here's my custom Speedy
321 dial filed to fit 861 movement, less sharp crown, 1171 bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418




----------



## Lazman678

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang

^ Did you swap all of those straps in ~3 minutes? (AND took photos in between?)


----------



## iceman767

BogdanS said:


> Magnificent! Is this the 2020 Tokyo Olimpics LE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I believe some are still available on Chrono24

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

iceman767 said:


> Yup. I believe some are still available on Chrono24
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Sure there are. Anything for the right price 

Enjoy yours, lucky u if somehow managed to get at MSRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Couch potato Wednesday night


----------



## tekong

Finally a offer I can't refuse and it has gone to a better home...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Changed after lunch


----------



## xchen418

PuYang said:


> ^ Did you swap all of those straps in ~3 minutes? (AND took photos in between?)


haha. not in 3 minutes. i wish i'm that efficient with things.... i did not wind the watch so it wasn't running but i only took the time to swap the straps and take pics


----------



## ironcastle

Happy Speedy Thursday 😇


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Friday morning in the sunshine,


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Fresh from Omega this morning.


----------



## ironcastle

Enjoying the evening sun at the country house.


----------



## Maggot_ff

Just picked up my 3861. Figured everyone here already had a clear look of what the watch looks like, so I went a little creative with it. 🌚


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Bobthekelpy

My first Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Bobthekelpy said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 15968243


Congrats Bob!! There will always only be one first. 🤠 

Rene


----------



## CPRwatch

Speedy Tuesday Ultraman,


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## limnoman

Always looking forward to another Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## anonymousmoose

I got to put mine back on bracelet. I prefer it on the Speedmaster


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bettenco

Glad to have my Apollo XI back after a few weeks on the left coast for a full spa service and new handset at nesbit's. Thanks to Jan for taking great care of her.










Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15968601


Beautiful!! Classy!! Power piece!!

René


----------



## Titan II

It's a good thing the Speedy was tested to extreme temperatures by NASA, because it's blazing hot here

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!



















René


----------



## Pepelucas1529




----------



## ryang13

Titan II said:


> It's a good thing the Speedy was tested to extreme temperatures by NASA, because it's blazing hot here
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday!!
> 
> View attachment 15969003
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969004
> 
> 
> René


Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15968601


Nice strap.


----------



## Galaga

rjohnson56 said:


> Always looking forward to another Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Padded straps look great.


----------



## Titan II

ryang13 said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ryan!!?

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dslinc

My Tuesday contribution









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Stretch links on the Forstner are getting a workout this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SK360

24 hours old, my first speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

ryang13 said:


> Stretch links on the Forstner are getting a workout this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not going to introduce us to your friend?!

Rene


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## Dufresne

Multiple Speedy Pros, a couple of FOIS and several other automatic variants have come and gone. Back in the club with this new addition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## nseries73

Day at Wimbledon. Lucky to witness Djokovic's masterclass:


----------



## gameli

My FOIS. Favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## anonymousmoose

alllexandru said:


> View attachment 15973946


Nice watch and pen!


----------



## alllexandru

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice watch and pen!


Thank you! Same to you for the pair!


----------



## anonymousmoose

alllexandru said:


> Thank you! Same to you for the pair!


I'll have to take some pen/speedy photos one day


----------



## Maggot_ff

Put it through a couple of trials today. Here's a couple of pics of it in both it's right element as well as an element where many think it's not as suited. 
















Did a great job in both instances, and is quickly turning into one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## ChronoB

Plexi magic


----------



## mike_right

Maggot_ff said:


> Put it through a couple of trials today. Here's a couple of pics of it in both it's right element as well as an element where many think it's not as suited.
> View attachment 15976417
> View attachment 15976424
> 
> 
> Did a great job in both instances, and is quickly turning into one of my favourite pieces.


No problem to swim with that watch??


----------



## Maggot_ff

mike_right said:


> No problem to swim with that watch??


Absolutely none, for me at least. 50 meters is 50 meters. It all depends on your risk tolerance I guess. Now, this is a brand new watch, so I'm not all that worried anyway. For my older watches I just make sure to get them pressure tested once or twice a year and service them when I see fit, and no bad experiences so far. I've gone, impromptu, i might add, diving with an almost 30 year old Datejust once as well, so I might not be the one to ask about risk tolerance. I just do what I personally feel comfortable with.

Taking a speedy in the pool or some light water activities? Not an issue in my book as long as you feel sure that it's been properly maintained.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Maggot_ff said:


> 50 meters is 50 meters.


The pressure resistance is 5 bar. That has nothing to do with 50 m diving.
It is your watch.


----------



## Msiekierski

ETA2824-2 said:


> The pressure resistance is 5 bar. That has nothing to do with 50 m diving.
> It is your watch.


Don't start, please. What's next? Dynamic pressure? ?


----------



## kdtri1

Great to see a lot of first time speedy owners join the community. This was my first speedy as well. Have had it for just over 2 and a half years now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

The way I understand it is that often times the manufacturer’s rating of, say, 50M means the water pressure in lab conditions/50M of perfectly still water. If you swim in a pool at even 0.5M, the act of moving your arms through the water subjects the watch to much greater “pressure” than 0.5M worth.

So even if you go diving at just 30M, the equivalent pressure depth your watch is experiencing is really 30M + the force from moving it through the water and the currents, that’s why they always recommend you leave a very healthy buffer between what the watch is rated for and what you intend to do and also why you should only dive with a watch rated for 200M+.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Mr & Mrs today ,


----------



## Maggot_ff

ETA2824-2 said:


> The pressure resistance is 5 bar. That has nothing to do with 50 m diving.
> It is your watch.


God... Not this again. 🤡 50 meters, 5 bars. Pretty much interchangeable. It's all about the pressure the watch is exposed to. If you maintain it, swimming with an Omega that is rated for 50 meters isn't an issue. If you can handle the risk or not is something else entirely. Something can always go wrong. I don't baby my sport watches. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Maggot_ff

agtprvctr said:


> The way I understand it is that often times the manufacturer's rating of, say, 50M means the water pressure in lab conditions/50M of perfectly still water. If you swim in a pool at even 0.5M, the act of moving your arms through the water subjects the watch to much greater "pressure" than 0.5M worth.
> 
> So even if you go diving at just 30M, the equivalent pressure depth your watch is experiencing is really 30M + the force from moving it through the water and the currents, that's why they always recommend you leave a very healthy buffer between what the watch is rated for and what you intend to do and also why you should only dive with a watch rated for 200M+.


If you can move your arms fast enough while swimming in a pool that the pressure the watch is exposed to equals 5 bar, I'd join the Olympic swimming team in a second.


----------



## Msiekierski

Maggot_ff said:


> God... Not this again. ? 50 meters, 5 bars. Pretty much interchangeable. It's all about the pressure the watch is exposed to. If you maintain it, swimming with an Omega that is rated for 50 meters isn't an issue. If you can handle the risk or not is something else entirely. Something can always go wrong. I don't baby my sport watches. ?‍♂
> 
> View attachment 15981574


Amen! Let's not turn this into another WR discussion... Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Maggot_ff said:


> Not this again. 🤡 50 meters, 5 bars.


Sorry, that's wrong. 
But as I said: It is your watch. 
And in addition the 5 bar are only and max. valid for 12 months.
A hit or a drop to the floor and you can smoke the 5 bar. 🤓
EOD on this subject for me. Especially in a Speedmaster-Thread ...


----------



## agtprvctr

Maggot_ff said:


> If you can move your arms fast enough while swimming in a pool that the pressure the watch is exposed to equals 5 bar, I'd join the Olympic swimming team in a second.


Agreed on not babying the watches. My point was simply the pressure your watch gets exposed to in reality is greater than the depth you're at, so swimming most likely results in exposure of greater than 0.5M, but it's probably not anything close to 50M, so 50M rated watch is fine for swimming, but probably not scuba diving.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Should have bought the racing....
100m


----------



## JG's Watches

I swim in the pool and shower with mine regularly. Haven't had any issues not saying it's impossible but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

anonymousmoose said:


> Should have bought the racing....
> 100m


Or a Ploprof


----------



## alllexandru

ETA2824-2 said:


> The pressure resistance is 5 bar. That has nothing to do with 50 m diving.
> It is your watch.


He's not diving! 
Swimming  it is ok if you have annual checks , no worries .

Brrrrrr


----------



## ChrisWMT

You guys do realize the pressure 50m/164ft below sea level is about 5 bar/72psi, right? It'll be fine in the pool......


----------



## Titan II

CPRwatch said:


> Mr & Mrs today ,
> View attachment 15981372


That TUDOR...😍😍😍

René


----------



## CPRwatch

Titan II said:


> That TUDOR...???
> 
> René


Thank you , I won't derail the thread . It's a 79090 from 89 & was my daily for many years ,it's now worn by the wife mostly . Here's a pic from a few years ago .


----------



## Gmjoffercollect

Speedmaster Racing Schumacher edition. Boy I love this red&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

CPRwatch said:


> Thank you , I won't derail the thread . It's a 79090 from 89 & was my daily for many years ,it's now worn by the wife mostly . Here's a pic from a few years ago .
> View attachment 15981995


It's beautiful!! And looks to be in great condition as well.

I was looking into picking one of these up a few years ago...right around the time the watch market started going a little crazy. Having never bought a watch through online channels (private seller or dealer) I felt a little (read ALOT) uneasy.

I'm sure that, if it's meant to happen, I'll stumble across one someday.

All the best!

René


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

Moved from my overall favourite setup (bracelet) to a black shell cordovan (Shinki) strap for the work week. It's been a nice option and a more subtle dress alternative to alligator, which I am still considering.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81dollar

First post, but thought appropriate for Speedy & Taco Tuesday. My new 3861 sapphire sandwich


----------



## limnoman

Italy vs Spain

Happy Speedy Tuesday










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Maggot_ff

ETA2824-2 said:


> Sorry, that's wrong.
> But as I said: It is your watch.
> And in addition the 5 bar are only and max. valid for 12 months.
> A hit or a drop to the floor and you can smoke the 5 bar. ?
> EOD on this subject for me. Especially in a Speedmaster-Thread ...


I'm sorry, but I just have to get a last word in here, as this kind of misinformation just needs to stop.

1) 5 bar, or 72 pounds per square inch is about the pressure a watch will experience at 50 meters under water. There's no way around that. There's nothing "wrong" about that. 
2) Only valid for 12 months? What are you on about? Do you buy a new car every time you need a new set of tires? Maintain your watch regularly. I wouldn't even wash my hands with a poorly maintained diver rated at 600 meters. 
3) A shock won't necessarily do anything to how well a watch is sealed. It can, but it's not a rule. Long stints without a proper service is by far a bigger culprit. I have watches that have been banged against door frames more times than I can count that are as water resistant as ever.

I'm sorry for letting this get turned into yet another discussion about the Speedmaster and it's toughness, but this kind of misinformation has to stop. I fully understand people not wanting to expose their watches to water, but that's about your risk tolerance, not necessarily what the watch is capable of.

Now, let's get back to posting pics. ?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dslinc

Doing some maintenance on the hesalite... Ouch.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

ETA2824-2 said:


> Or a Ploprof
> 
> View attachment 15981794


No exactly a Speedmaster, but a good decision never the less


----------



## aslan

.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-A217F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

I bought a Speedmaster thinking I needed to jump on the bandwagon whilst they are still relatively inexpensive.

Now I truely appreciate the design.

Takes one to know one.


----------



## SaMaster14

Close up of the 40mm Racing!


----------



## WatchBorder

First post here, first week with my new speedy


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13

These Barton Racing quick release straps are pretty great for the money.


----------



## SaMaster14

Ross13 said:


> These Barton Racing quick release straps are pretty great for the money.
> View attachment 15984664


I may have to look into one of those for my incoming Speedy Racing 44.25mm master co-axial!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## masbret

I love the applied logo!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildenkidu

Paulsky said:


> View attachment 15989119


Looks great! Love mine - it feels like a completely different watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Speedy .005:


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Titan II

This is me today;










René


----------



## gmgSR50

How about a Broad arrow on Forstner flat link










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Again the FOIS on Uncle Seiko.



























Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Caesar95

Omega Speedmaster 321 reissue - no milky ring around sapphire crystal


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Not a bad match!


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 ,


----------



## NewGuard84

SaMaster14 said:


> Not a bad match!


A Speedy is a fun and sporty touch with dress clothes. Matches the Versace tie AND it's race week. Cheers.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## Thabends

Hello! New here, just picked up my Speedy today!


----------



## SaMaster14

NewGuard84 said:


> A Speedy is a fun and sporty touch with dress clothes. Matches the Versace tie AND it's race week. Cheers.


Thank you! I thought it matched well! And just a plus that it's race week!


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side Outside&#8230;&#8230;.









&#8230;&#8230;..and Dark Side inside










&#8230;.and finally, Darkside backside!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

new to me this morning!


----------



## sleepyhead123

Unfortunately not really NASA approved for EVA. I guess I'll just have to settle.


----------



## Maddog1970

sleepyhead123 said:


> Unfortunately not really NASA approved for EVA. I guess I'll just have to settle.
> 
> View attachment 15998871


You know how sometimes you wish you could "like" a picture 1,000 times?

well, this would be it!

stunning


----------



## anonymousmoose

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> new to me this morning!
> View attachment 15998361
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998371


Wow, what model is this?


----------



## ironcastle

Gotland, Sweden


----------



## sleepyhead123

My most boring and mundane Speedy.


----------



## ChrisWMT

sleepyhead123 said:


> My most boring and mundane Speedy.


Check you spring bar by the 7 marker.


----------



## sleepyhead123

ChrisWMT said:


> Check you spring bar by the 7 marker.


It's fine. It's just the shadow and angle. Thanks though.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## uvalaw2005

1863 on Natural Horween CXL from TKachCraft:


----------



## Galaga

Back on OEM steel:


----------



## lo_scrivano

One of my favorites. Esp as it is a fairly uncommon watch.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

lo_scrivano said:


> One of my favorites. Esp as it is a fairly uncommon watch.


Beautiful combo, what is it?


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2,


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

Speedy and pork roast. Can't be beat


----------



## JLittle

I'm waiting for very first Speedy. It should arrive at my door, ironically, on Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## jkpa

JLittle said:


> I'm waiting for very first Speedy. It should arrive at my door, ironically, on Speedy Tuesday...


💪


----------



## lo_scrivano

agtprvctr said:


> Beautiful combo, what is it?


It's a red dial Speedy Racing Co-Axial 40mm on OEM rubber strap.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

anonymousmoose said:


> Wow, what model is this?


It's a redial sapphire sandwich. The dial and hands are a rare Italian market only limited edition of 500 model. Used market is 13k or much more for original. Mine is all correct with the only exception is the LE inscription in the case back, cards and special black leather box. Good enough for me and my budget.


----------



## jkpa

That Hesalite


----------



## emale

sapphire sandwich .


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

emale said:


> sapphire sandwich .


Nice brown dial! I have one as well. Yours is the first one I have seen on here besides mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolsito




----------



## JLittle

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16007670


Love that strap!


----------



## fish70

Been wearing the 176.0012 9 times out of ten during the past 4 or 5 months.


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 today ,


----------



## joseph80

Happy Moon landing day!🚀🌙


----------



## Buramu

JLittle said:


> Love that strap!


Thanks, it's a Hirsch Lucca. Very lush, thick padded strap which nicely matches the body of the Speedmaster.


----------



## JLittle

Buramu said:


> Thanks, it's a Hirsch Lucca. Very lush, thick padded strap which nicely matches the body of the Speedmaster.


Did you buy it off Hirsch website or somewhere else? Right now it shows they only have four color options and it doesn't look like that one is available. Thats like a burgundy, yeah? Or dark brown?


----------



## fellini212

happy moon landing tuesday


----------



## jkpa

Happy Moon Landing Day!!


----------



## Smithsj716

Happy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

JLittle said:


> Did you buy it off Hirsch website or somewhere else? Right now it shows they only have four color options and it doesn't look like that one is available. Thats like a burgundy, yeah? Or dark brown?


The color is called Gold Brown; not as red as burgundy, but a bit darker than in Hirsch' official store photos (it also got a bit darker over time). I bought it from a store in the Netherlands.


----------



## JLittle

Buramu said:


> The color is called Gold Brown; not as red as burgundy, but a bit darker than in Hirsch' official store photos (it also got a bit darker over time). I bought it from a store in the Netherlands.


Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy moon landing Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy moon landing Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 16010566


Fantastic snap, Clayton!👏👏

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Moon Landing Day!!🚀🌚🚀🌏🚀



















René


----------



## dslinc

Happy moon landing day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm going to buck the trend with this very unprofessional watch.


----------



## JLittle

Just got my first Speedy today.. Good timing, I think.


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Speedy Tuesday








@Caesar95 ; 
Milk it does a body good   pass it in on.









Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## dslinc

nimzotech said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Caesar95 ;
> Milk it does a body good   pass it in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


Man, I really like that bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

dslinc said:


> Man, I really like that bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thank you @dslinc ; 
Good 'ol uncle seiko and OG Omega clasp works perfectly together.


















Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

sleepyhead123 said:


> Unfortunately not really NASA approved for EVA. I guess I'll just have to settle.
> 
> View attachment 15998871


Snoopy! 
Charlie and I approve 
Just checked this piece is selling for around $52K

Congrats

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## lo_scrivano

JLittle said:


> Just got my first Speedy today.. Good timing, I think.
> View attachment 16011254


Congrats!! What's that ref? You got a DON.


----------



## JLittle

lo_scrivano said:


> Congrats!! What's that ref? You got a DON.


Its the new Hesalite


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Fantastic snap, Clayton!??
> 
> René


Thanks Rene,,,,,,high praise from the "pocket shot" King!

&#8230;..and I give all the credit to the subject!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Rene,,,,,,high praise from *the "pocket shot" King!*
> 
> &#8230;..and I give all the credit to the subject!


That's a nice compliment, Clayton. I don't think it's entirely accurate, but I will accept it graciously. Thank you!!?

I guess I'd better step up to the plate and post a picture;










René


----------



## sleepyhead123

Time for a rare Speedy.










Can't tell why it's rare?



Spoiler


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Great end


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm in a dark mood today.


----------



## masbret

Taking a break...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sthpeedy Thursday;



















René


----------



## sleepyhead123

And the run of Omegas come to a close for a while.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grey Side of the Moon ?&#8230;


----------



## bobmredg8

I did something crazy with my 1969 861 Speedy. I did purchase this brand new back in 1969 so it has seen a lot of use over the years. I sent it into Omega and they took my 861 movement and put it in a brand new case with all the trimmings. It now looks brand new. I had this strap made for me by 7strap.com. Trinh does some fantastic work there.


----------



## BogdanS

bobmredg8 said:


> I did something crazy with my 1969 861 Speedy. I did purchase this brand new back in 1969 so it has seen a lot of use over the years. I sent it into Omega and they took my 861 movement and put it in a brand new case with all the trimmings. It now looks brand new. I had this strap made for me by 7strap.com. Trinh does some fantastic work there.


Looks good but you did get the old case back, right? I really hope so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

bobmredg8 said:


> View attachment 16016298
> View attachment 16016301
> 
> 
> I did something crazy with my 1969 861 Speedy. I did purchase this brand new back in 1969 so it has seen a lot of use over the years. I sent it into Omega and they took my 861 movement and put it in a brand new case with all the trimmings. It now looks brand new. I had this strap made for me by 7strap.com. Trinh does some fantastic work there.


Can we get a pic of the case back?


----------



## bobmredg8

Yes, I received all my original parts back. I actually have the whole case reassembled without the movement. The case back I received is the standard one that comes with today's Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## ryang13

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grey Side of the Moon &#8230;
> View attachment 16016271
> View attachment 16016273
> View attachment 16016274
> View attachment 16016275
> View attachment 16016276
> View attachment 16016277
> View attachment 16016278
> View attachment 16016279


Great combo with that strap .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

ryang13 said:


> Great combo with that strap .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly sir 😎👍🏽!


----------



## nimzotech

Caesar95 said:


> View attachment 15995206
> 
> Omega Speedmaster 321 reissue - no milky ring around sapphire crystal


Nice piece but praising the "no milky ring around sapphire crystal" whilst leaving plastic wrap on your bracelet is being Penny wise and Pound foolish.

Just sayin'

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Chocolate melting in the sun 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Really enjoying my speedy on the US1450 bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Happy Sunday everyone -
Challenging to capture the magic of the aventurine dial on a picture.
Short video below, hope it works Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File 20210725_115359.mp4

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Lollipop










EDIT: wrong thread!! Thought I had posted this in the Official _Seamaster_ thread


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Lollipop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wrong thread!! Thought I had posted this in the Official _Seamaster_ thread


I wasn't looking at the watch anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I wasn't looking at the watch anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very _very_ fair


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## agtprvctr

alllexandru said:


>


Great vibe, where's the locale?


----------



## BogdanS

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Chocolate melting in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. What ref # is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> new to me this morning!
> View attachment 15998361
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998371


You scored the "Italian"!!! Congrats!


----------



## alllexandru

agtprvctr said:


> Great vibe, where's the locale?


Greece please


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BogdanS said:


> Nice. What ref # is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. This is reference 311.32.42.30.13.001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Well, in my part of the World, it's Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## JustAbe

Speedy Tuesday Blues!!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


>


Love that dial! Awesome Speedy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Wearing mine today. Next to its big acrylic bro. I'm always flirting with the idea of selling my Speedy, even more tempting now with prices rising on them. I loooove them in pictures, but on my wrist it doesn't do a lot for me.


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this&#8230;.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Very happy with the look, feel, and performance of the US1450 bracelet on the Speedy. Especially once the oem OMEGA clasp was added.



















Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!

René


----------



## WatchBorder

Tuesday with my new speedy


----------



## navjing0614

Going with everyone else. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

JustAbe said:


> Speedy Tuesday Blues!!
> View attachment 16023273


Stunning! The 2020 Tokyo Limited Edition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Happy Tuesday


----------



## agtprvctr

Happy Tuesday all, a close-up from the weekend:


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Sigma 7 Wednesday









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## moonbhaa




----------



## JustAbe

BogdanS said:


> Stunning! The 2020 Tokyo Limited Edition?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @BogdanS!! It is the Blue Tokyo 2020 Olympics Speedy!! 👍😷


----------



## Mirosuaw

navjing0614 said:


> Going with everyone else.


Is that Uncle Seiko bracelet on Speedy 3861?


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## navjing0614

Mirosuaw said:


> Is that Uncle Seiko bracelet on Speedy 3861?


Yes sir. I also replaced the clasp with an omega one.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The most famous and recognisable watch on this planet and beyond:

































With pictures from the movie Apollo 13.


----------



## rodralph

I have been away from this forum for a long time. I had an incident with this one recently and after some work, it is back on my wrist. Love it!


----------



## seminolsito

1976 Speedy


----------



## MackyP

Will all the modern moonwatches to include the 3861 develop patina on the lume eventually?


----------



## nimzotech

MackyP said:


> Will all the modern moonwatches to include the 3861 develop patina on the lume eventually?


I'll let you know.
Remind me in the upcoming 2071.

Perhaps we'll compare it to the Omega Mars watch Professional.


Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## anonymousmoose

nimzotech said:


> I'll let you know.
> Remind me in the upcoming 2071.
> 
> Perhaps we'll compare it to the Omega Mars watch Professional.
> 
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


There is/was a moon to mars


----------



## liwang22

Just joined the club. First Speedmaster. First Omega. Thoroughly impressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice brown dial! I have one as well. Yours is the first one I have seen on here besides mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool, I didn't know brown Speedys were a thing.


----------



## wjtuinstra

Taking a break from the bracelet on the Speedy today. Love the look of the black strap.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> There is/was a moon to mars


I really like this reference. Would love to own one someday.



agtprvctr said:


> That's really cool, I didn't know brown Speedys were a thing.


Thank you. I didn't know they existed either! Not factory brown dials, anyway. I'd only ever seen old vintage Speedmasters that had patina'd to brown. I was very lucky to purchase this one and at the price I did. I do love the warmth of the brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## anonymousmoose

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I really like this reference. Would love to own one someday.


Without the income I have now I passed up in them when dealers were trying to sell them discounted! Now they are an expensive collectors piece.

Someone I know was smart enough to buy one and made Rolex money from it


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> Without the income I have now I passed up in them when dealers were trying to sell them discounted! Now they are an expensive collectors piece.
> 
> Someone I know was smart enough to buy one and made Rolex money from it


It's a watch I would pay a bit of a premium for. I wouldn't do that with Rolex, as I'd rather just wait and buy them at MSRP. This discontinued model though, with its awesome dial, well I'd pay the current asking price for one if I could free up the funds. I've always had a fascination with outer space, the infinite nature of our universe, and the overwhelming senses of awe it creates given it's literally unimaginable magnitude. To me, it's one of those things I think about and quickly get to a place where my mind cannot even comprehend what I'm trying to. This watch inspires those moments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

usmc_k9_vet said:


> It's a watch I would pay a bit of a premium for. I wouldn't do that with Rolex, as I'd rather just wait and buy them at MSRP. This discontinued model though, with its awesome dial, well I'd pay the current asking price for one if I could free up the funds. I've always had a fascination with outer space, the infinite nature of our universe, and the overwhelming senses of awe it creates given it's literally unimaginable magnitude. To me, it's one of those things I think about and quickly get to a place where my mind cannot even comprehend what I'm trying to. This watch inspires those moments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the thing. I've never been huge on Space exploration. Not that I don't like it, just like other things more. At that time of my life, the 3717 caught my eye, it was my target. Something about the IWC still makes me think its the best looking Chrono out there. If I had been huge on Space, I bet I would have got a moonwatch or the moon to mars. I did love the moon to mars dial over the standard black.

I kinda failed again in the Space regard, this time round, the Racing won. At least its a Speedmaster and I love it!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> That's the thing. I've never been huge on Space exploration. Not that I don't like it, just like other things more. At that time of my live, the 3717 caught my eye, and it was my target. Something about the IWC still makes me think its the best looking Chrono out there. If I had been huge on Space, I bet I would have got a moonwatch or the moon to mars. I did love the moon to mars dial over the standard black.
> 
> I kinda failed again in the Space regard, this time round, the Racing won. At least its a Speedmaster and I love it!


Those both look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Those both look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the align (pun intended) I hope to add a FOIS someday.

It would need to be a good deal. Promised the Mrs I'd only pull wristwatch triggers if I think they'll hold or improve resale. I have my grain watches (PO and 3717) and anything now is a bonus.


----------



## somyp

I'll be joining next year. Will be purchasing the new caliber 3861. Hopefully by then the chrono issues are fixed. Otherwise I'll find an 1861 again.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Saturday for me ,


----------



## alex79

Cheers friends 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

anonymousmoose said:


> There is/was a moon to mars


What ref is this one? Never knew it exists!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

BogdanS said:


> What ref is this one? Never knew it exists!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Speedmaster Professional


Discover the Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" Watch - 3577.50.00!




www.omegawatches.com





What were not popular when new, now tripped in price


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Make it a habit


----------



## Thabends

navjing0614 said:


> Yes sir. I also replaced the clasp with an omega one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


How did you get it to fit? My Uncle Seiko doesn't fit my 3861.


----------



## dslinc

Thabends said:


> How did you get it to fit? My Uncle Seiko doesn't fit my 3861.


Trim the tabs on the back of the solid end links with a wire cutter.

3dlanes.com


----------



## navjing0614

Thabends said:


> How did you get it to fit? My Uncle Seiko doesn't fit my 3861.


I got the 1171 not the 1450. It's a bit of a challenge to put on but i think that's a plus as it pretty tight one It's in place.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Love this watch. The moovement is pretty accurate


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the MoONday for me&#8230;..

Darkside outside&#8230;..










Darkside inside&#8230;&#8230;










Darkside on its side&#8230;..


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## navjing0614

Finally taken off the US bracelet. On Barton strap this time.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## JustAbe

The Panda Olympic Speedy Tokyo 2020!! Have a great Speedy Tuesday, folks!!! 👍😷


----------



## BogdanS

JustAbe said:


> The Panda Olympic Speedy Tokyo 2020!! Have a great Speedy Tuesday, folks!!!
> View attachment 16036325
> 
> View attachment 16036326
> 
> View attachment 16036327
> 
> View attachment 16036329
> 
> View attachment 16036330


Very few of these in the wild. Congrats and greetings from his little brother, Rising Sun:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

BogdanS said:


> Very few of these in the wild. Congrats and greetings from his little brother, Rising Sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love these. I think they will have a great future!! Mine says hi to yours ??









And I love this one too!!









My fave


----------



## jkpa




----------



## BogdanS

JustAbe said:


> And I love this one too!!
> View attachment 16036450


Had this one too but found it difficult to read. Yet this pic might make me getting it back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## ryang13

Been reaching for this one more and more recently. Still on the Forstner flat link until the new shoes arrive from Aaron Bespoke. Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BogdanS said:


> Very few of these in the wild. Congrats and greetings from his little brother, Rising Sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JustAbe said:


> I love these. I think they will have a great future!! Mine says hi to yours
> View attachment 16036449
> 
> 
> And I love this one too!!
> View attachment 16036450


What does the caseback look like on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Legendary!! Have a good Tuesday, everyone!










René


----------



## dslinc

3861 on uncle Seiko 1450









3dlanes.com


----------



## JustAbe

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What does the caseback look like on this one?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What does the caseback look like on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too lasy to take mine out of the safe so here's an online picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Pizza timing.


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Msiekierski

It's Tuesday again!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## GrouchoM

I'm interested in Abe's socks, too!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Maddog1970 said:


> Darkside of the MoONday for me&#8230;..
> 
> Darkside outside&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16034778
> 
> 
> Darkside inside&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16034779
> 
> 
> Darkside on its side&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16034780


Wicked strap!
Aaron Bespoke?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Pro Diver

August 4-my 1 year anniversary putting this watch on my wrist.


----------



## mato123




----------



## nimzotech

Another Happy Sigma 7 Wednesday









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## anonymousmoose

nimzotech said:


> Another Happy Sigma 7 Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


I'm liking that the more I see it.... I don't need another Speedmaster and this is, this isn't helping.


----------



## nimzotech

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm liking that the more I see it.... I don't need another Speedmaster and this is, this isn't helping.


Just eye candy - enjoy it 

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## JLittle

About to give plasma for the first time


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

JLittle said:


> About to give plasma for the first time
> 
> View attachment 16041258


You can offer to open up a vein yourself with that sharp new Speedy.

I kid, I kid!

I'm also a proud new owner of 3861 Speedmaster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Back to the original bracelet. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Fresh out of the factory 









Soon to be on these..


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Fresh out of the factory
> 
> View attachment 16041581
> 
> Soon to be on these..
> 
> View attachment 16041585


Awesome! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Midday just had to switch to this little beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## JLittle

navjing0614 said:


> Back to the original bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


There is someone who can take a nice pic!


----------



## JLittle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Midday just had to switch to this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap!


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JLittle said:


> Nice strap!


Thank you. This is the strap that came with the watch. It's very simple and has a nice pin buckle. Nothing fancy, but really quite elegant and comfortable on the wrist. I thought about switching to a dark blue Omega nylon fabric strap with deployant, but I'm not sure I really need the $500 "upgrade".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you. This is the strap that came with the watch. It's very simple and has a nice pin buckle. Nothing fancy, but really quite elegant and comfortable on the wrist. I thought about switching to a dark blue Omega nylon fabric strap with deployant, but I'm not sure I really need the $500 "upgrade".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, it looks fantastic. probably best to keep it on there.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JLittle said:


> yeah, it looks fantastic. probably best to keep it on there.


After wearing it a bit more, I am thinking the same!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Also, this little FOIS is really growing on me. The way the light plays with the steel hands and applied logo is awesome. It is less eligible than a Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro, but still plenty legible for me. Nothing is free, so I'm willing to give up a bit of legibility to get some really cool light play on the hands and logo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dslinc

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Also, this little FOIS is really growing on me. The way the light plays with the steel hands and applied logo is awesome. It is less eligible than a Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro, but still plenty legible for me. Nothing is free, so I'm willing to give up a bit of legibility to get some really cool light play on the hands and logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The FOIS is great. I am absolutely considering one.

3dlanes.com


----------



## nimzotech

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Also, this little FOIS is really growing on me. The way the light plays with the steel hands and applied logo is awesome. It is less eligible than a Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro, but still plenty legible for me. Nothing is free, so I'm willing to give up a bit of legibility to get some really cool light play on the hands and logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste because great minds think alike!

In the summer I recommend swapping the leather for metal and/or something more breathable like nylon or Perlon.

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Little colder here in Seattle today. After like 2 months with not a single day of rain, we got a very little bit this morning.

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Lookin’ good !

I sometimes wait for the small second hand to hit the 60 second marker and start the chrono.

Just to have the sweeping chrono in sync, not covering the applied Omega logo.

Cheers


Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## harry_flashman

Hard to stop wearing this one&#8230; it's my fourth Speedy, and after the first three I never thought I'd be this excited for one. The changes in the 3861 are really great steps in the right direction by Omega. Love the new bracelet (without those clunky dated endlinks, the dial color and depth, and the shorter and sharper case profile.


----------



## alllexandru

Changed with nato to match the outfit 
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Speedy Racing with matching shoes!


----------



## anonymousmoose

lo_scrivano said:


> Speedy Racing with matching shoes!


Awesome


----------



## DarkLel

Had to be done









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

anonymousmoose said:


> Awesome


In typical watch nerd fashion I actually bought the watch to match my shoes and not the shoes to match the watch!


----------



## navjing0614

JLittle said:


> There is someone who can take a nice pic!


Thanks JLittle. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2,


----------



## Caesar95

321 Reissue


----------



## anonymousmoose

I left a short review of the Racing model on the WUS review section;








Omega Speedmaster Racing 3552.59.00 - Close cousin to...


Since having a watch obsession, temporarily curable only with more watches, I've always had tremendous respect for the Speedmaster. Unexplainably, the love for the Speedmaster has always been trumped by other watches and models. Years ago, I scratched the Speedmaster itch with a Reduced, calibre...




www.watchuseek.com





If anyone's interested.


----------



## kdtri1

I've always loved my speedy but I'm enjoying it so much more since i put it on the US 1450 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

It's a special day today, and not because it's Speedy Tuesday. Back in 2002, I was a lost young man, without a job or direction in life. I was depressed and sad almost all the time. Then I met an amazing woman online - actually on a Vbulletin board like WUS used to be until recently. I went to visit her in the US three months later, then again a month after that, and on August 10 2002, we were married, just 7 months after the first "hello" on a forum like this one. That's 19 years ago today.

I arrived to the US with two suitcases and a dream of a life with her in America. Nearly two decades later, it's the best thing I ever did. I'd never been on a plane before in my life before that first visit so it was scary and exciting and a little bit crazy, but here we are. The Speedy is one of my reminders that life is short, to have no fear, and to go for it even when you're a little nervous about the outcome.

So Happy Speedy Tuesday to all of you out there. I look forward to an awesome day with my wife and my son today - no work, just hanging out and going for a nice lunch. Speedy is coming too


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy Speedy Tuesday y'all! This one has been on my wrist nonstop lately. Really enjoying it.










And tried this one on at the boutique yesterday. Absolutely stunning! After putting this one on, It's going to be very difficult to save up for anything besides this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

jkpa said:


> It's a special day today, and not because it's Speedy Tuesday. Back in 2002, I was a lost young man, without a job or direction in life. I was depressed and sad almost all the time. Then I met an amazing woman online - actually on a Vbulletin board like WUS used to be until recently. I went to visit her in the US three months later, then again a month after that, and on August 10 2002, we were married, just 7 months after the first "hello" on a forum like this one. That's 19 years ago today.
> 
> I arrived to the US with two suitcases and a dream of a life with her in America. Nearly two decades later, it's the best thing I ever did. I'd never been on a plane before in my life before that first visit so it was scary and exciting and a little bit crazy, but here we are. The Speedy is one of my reminders that life is short, to have no fear, and to go for it even when you're a little nervous about the outcome.
> 
> So Happy Speedy Tuesday to all of you out there. I look forward to an awesome day with my wife and my son today - no work, just hanging out and going for a nice lunch. Speedy is coming too


What a great story! Thank you for sharing your joy with us.

I wish you, your bride, and your family coontinued happiness. Carpe diem.

René


----------



## jmgb

My first Speedy Tuesday! (Even though it's not a Speedy Pro) Just got this one last Wednesday as a wedding watch. I like it more and more each day.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Msiekierski

Another Tuesday, another strap


----------



## Patrick01

On Speedy Tuesday in the alpes for holidays









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

What an informative article:

"Our Answers To The Most Common Omega Speedmaster Questions" via @watchville ►► Our Answers To Your Omega Speedmaster Questions (2021)


----------



## Titan II

Galaga said:


> What an informative article:
> 
> "Our Answers To The Most Common Omega Speedmaster Questions" via @watchville ►► Our Answers To Your Omega Speedmaster Questions (2021)


Thanks for sharing that. Book marked.

Rene


----------



## Galaga

Titan II said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Book marked.
> 
> Rene


You're welcome. Just an absolute icon. Man I love this piece.


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Titan II

Galaga said:


> You're welcome. Just an absolute icon. Man I love this piece.


I'm right there with you on that, my friend.??

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS. I'm strongly considering picking up the Sedna gold version in the future. I adore this little piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

Galaga said:


> What an informative article:
> 
> "Our Answers To The Most Common Omega Speedmaster Questions" via @watchville ►► Our Answers To Your Omega Speedmaster Questions (2021)


Very good resource that - thank you!


----------



## tas1911

Here's my Speedys...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS. Y'all gonna get tired of me posting this one, but it's been on my wrist every day and I love this little unassuming gem.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcb272

3831, so glad I pulled the trigger on this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

3861 on a racing strap from Geckota.


----------



## nimzotech

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS. Y'all gonna get tired of me posting this one, but it's been on my wrist every day and I love this little unassuming gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch. Is that the now discontinued FOIS?

Excellent choice.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nimzotech said:


> Nice watch. Is that the now discontinued FOIS?
> 
> Excellent choice.
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Yes it is indeed. Now I REALLY want the Sedna version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## nimzotech

FOIS FTW!









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Drudge

Having some fun with the Speedy


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anonymousmoose

Drudge said:


> Having some fun with the Speedy


Alien limited edition?


----------



## Tony A.H

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grey Side of the Moon ?&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16016273


LOVELY Combo .


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Tony A.H said:


> LOVELY Combo .


Thanks Tony! 😎👍🏽


----------



## NardinNut

deepsea03 said:


>


Great strap combo! Which strap is it?


----------



## ironcastle

Enjoying the Speedy after another day of work at the country house. 









Out there you can also see the oldest steam ship in Sweden with (mostly) its original steam engine. Some 130-ish years old.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS has been my daily companion for the last couple of weeks.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

This beautiful piece decided to drop into my life today and I'm absolutely thrilled. It is so stunning. Thank you Omega for making this watch









Please forgive the smudges all over her. Can't stop taking her off to look at her backside


----------



## bdev




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> This beautiful piece decided to drop into my life today and I'm absolutely thrilled. It is so stunning. Thank you Omega for making this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the smudges all over her. Can't stop taking her off to look at her backside


Wow! Nice. Congrats in 3, 2, 1..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sunday vibes 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguinli

My 1861 US flat link waiting for the latest 3861 bracelet to arrive;


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

alex79 said:


> Sunday vibes
> View attachment 16059367
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Nice! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

This just in...my 50th birthday present from my wife


----------



## Titan II

that 1 guy said:


> This just in...my 50th birthday present from my wife
> View attachment 16060770


Sweet!! Fits you like a glove. Happy 50th!!🍾🥂

Rene


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side MoOnday for me!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side MoOnday for me!
> 
> View attachment 16061861


Love when you post this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Love when you post this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!
I am not a "Safe Queen" watch guy, but of all my pieces, this is the one that gets babied the most!&#8230;&#8230;..which sadly reduces wrist time!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks man!
> I am not a "Safe Queen" watch guy, but of all my pieces, this is the one that gets babied the most!&#8230;&#8230;..which sadly reduces wrist time!


It's such an awesome piece and an absolute strap MONSTER!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Just ordered this for my AT. YAY OR NAY?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS on OEM leather strap and pin buckle. Loving the simplicity and how understated this little gem is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS on OEM leather strap and pin buckle. Loving the simplicity and how understated this little gem is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like  Dark brown correct? ....893 deployant?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> I like  Dark brown correct? ....893 deployant?


I'll have to check on that. It's not a very dark brown. I'd call it in between light and dark.. don't know if that helps! I don't know the part number, but it is not on a deployant. Maybe these pics will help.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

loving the Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Beach time


----------



## lo_scrivano

Ever fallen in love with a case? Just need to get a 4th Speedy to complete the set.


----------



## captivtimepiece

This just arrived, looks deadly!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

lo_scrivano said:


> Ever fallen in love with a case? Just need to get a 4th Speedy to complete the set.


Looking good. Worth considering the 9904 caliber - moonphase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captivtimepiece

MackyP said:


> Just ordered this for my AT. YAY OR NAY?
> 
> View attachment 16062663


Yay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

captivtimepiece said:


> This just arrived, looks deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sick! Congrats!


----------



## captivtimepiece

lo_scrivano said:


> Sick! Congrats!


Thanks! I'll take more pics of it soon and share with everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS and Habit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a hirsh honey leather strap, not aware about the ref...

Thanks for the kind words, the combo works well 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Another speedmaster 





































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

Have a great day!


----------



## time+tide

Been a while since i've had a true day off and able to sit down to a comfortable meal


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Running the chrono on this FOIS to time this cigar burn. I know, some real high speed stuff going on over here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## ndrs63

Sambation said:


> View attachment 16077673


Eeewww&#8230; that smell!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Running the chrono on this FOIS to time this cigar burn. I know, some real high speed stuff going on over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it ash-resistant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 time ,


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Travelller

_Been a while since I "doublewristed*" ..._








_*but only for the pic - one watch is usually enough_ 😜

🍻


----------



## VizslaFriend

Happy Panda Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Been difficult to take this one off since the weekend!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy Speedy Tuesday y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## SaMaster14

Walking one of the pups!


----------



## dslinc

3861 US1450









3dlanes.com


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday all!

Reunited with this beauty today after a couple weeks away. Nice work companion 

I have been moving between my favourite configurations below, but it will go onto the black racing strap midweek for the Belgian Grand Prix.

Cheers


----------



## R_P_C

Bought new in Feb 2021, it somehow just keeps getting better.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Follow me on Instagram @officine_scrivano


----------



## SaMaster14

Inspiration!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SaMaster14

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16081744





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16081749





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16081750


What a trio!! Love that blue one, Abe!


----------



## JustAbe

SaMaster14 said:


> What a trio!! I love that blue one, Abe!


Thank you, @SaMaster14. I love the trio too, but no favoritism among my children, bro!! 😉😊


----------



## BogdanS

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @SaMaster14. I love the trio too, but no favoritism among my children, bro!!


I hope you kept the entire family together, with the TT brothers along as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

BogdanS said:


> I hope you kept the entire family together, with the TT brothers along as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a big fan of TT!! I like them straight and neat!!! ???


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Another FOIS and stogie kinda night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Long time since I posted something with a Speedmaster content in it but I have a few still in the collection 




































Bonus shot of the favorite right now


----------



## Lu..

just got her 2 days ago......


----------



## ChrisWMT

New 3861 bracelet on the old 1861:









Difference of male vs female end links:


----------



## JLittle

First time throwing my new Speedy on a strap. Thoughts?


----------



## MackyP

Straps are in for this monster! I love the 3861 bracelet so much they will have to wait


----------



## Travelller

Lu.. said:


> just got her 2 days ago......


Congrats!!! Such an awesome reference, too 😃👊🍻


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

The ST2 to start the day ,


----------



## Iguinli

Speedy owners let me know your thoughts;

Flat link or the new bracelet?


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Titan II

Iguinli said:


> Speedy owners let me know your thoughts;
> 
> Flat link or the new bracelet?
> View attachment 16087046
> View attachment 16087047


I like them both. Each evokes a different era of the _Speedmaster_.

When you see someone wearing a _Speedmaster_ _Moonwatch_ it's near impossible to tell what generation it is if you're not close enough. The best way to try to guess, and the first place a Speedy fan's mind will go, is the bracelet. Now please don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that you try to pass off your _Speedmaster_ as something it's not, but alternating between the two will give you some fun options. Maybe even add an Uncle Seiko 1450 to the arsenal.

Have fun with it! 🤠 

Rene


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## dslinc

Iguinli said:


> Speedy owners let me know your thoughts;
> 
> Flat link or the new bracelet?
> View attachment 16087046
> View attachment 16087047


Do both, swap around and enjoy it.

3dlanes.com


----------



## dslinc

Titan II said:


> I like them both. Each evokes a different era of the _Speedmaster_.
> 
> When you see someone wearing a _Speedmaster_ _Moonwatch_ it's near impossible to tell what generation it is if you're not close enough. The best way to try to guess, and the first place a Speedy fan's mind will go, is the bracelet. Now please don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that you try to pass off your _Speedmaster_ as something it's not, but alternating between the two will give you some fun options. Maybe even add an Uncle Seiko 1450 to the arsenal.
> 
> Have fun with it!
> 
> Rene


Couldn't agree more.

3dlanes.com


----------



## liwang22

Really enjoying this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Iguinli said:


> Speedy owners let me know your thoughts;
> 
> Flat link or the new bracelet?
> View attachment 16087046
> View attachment 16087047


I have both (OEM). Leaning towards the flat link bracelet but the stock 3861 is a wee bit more comfortable. Flat link bracelet if you are going for the upscale look.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> I like them both. Each evokes a different era of the _Speedmaster_.
> 
> When you see someone wearing a _Speedmaster_ _Moonwatch_ it's near impossible to tell what generation it is if you're not close enough. The best way to try to guess, and the first place a Speedy fan's mind will go, is the bracelet. Now please don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that you try to pass off your _Speedmaster_ as something it's not, but alternating between the two will give you some fun options. Maybe even add an Uncle Seiko 1450 to the arsenal.
> 
> Have fun with it! 🤠
> 
> Rene


So true and wise, René!
In fact, I recognize a lot of watches by their bracelet when I only get a quick glimpse, for example during boarding on a flight: Breitlings, Rolexes, IWCs, Tudors, TAGs, sport Pateks, and even Omegas 

A flat link Omega bracelet to me means a Seamaster 300 MC until I see the dial as well, but boy it looks freaking good on a Speedy!


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day, all!!


----------



## Titan II

A rare Speedy on a Sunday has now turned into once every 3-4 weeks. I'm now wearing it 2-3 days a week. I like it!



















René


----------



## munizfire




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cigar-o-clock and FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS entering the Promised Land










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS entering the Promised Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ya gettin'?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nimzotech said:


> What ya gettin'?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Omega is putting out so much good stuff that it's really hard to decide. Leaning towards a new Speedy or one of the 43.5mm Planet Oceans. I got to see the blue dial next to the black, and I think I now favor the blue on the leather and rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Omega is putting out so much good stuff that it's really hard to decide. Leaning towards a new Speedy or one of the 43.5mm Planet Oceans. I got to see the blue dial next to the black, and I think I now favor the blue on the leather and rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig it too at over $100K 
It's just at that price point I would have appreciated the date window matching the dial in colour.

















Planet Ocean 600M Seamaster White gold Chronometer Watch 215.58.44.21.07.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M White gold watch (Ref. 215.58.44.21.07.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this...




www.omegawatches.com





Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nimzotech said:


> I dig it too at over $100K
> It's just at that price point I would have appreciated the date window matching the dial in colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet Ocean 600M Seamaster White gold Chronometer Watch 215.58.44.21.07.001 | OMEGA US®
> 
> 
> Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M White gold watch (Ref. 215.58.44.21.07.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.omegawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Haha ok I wasn't referring to THAT blue dial! Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday! Really liking the gray/white combo. Not as good as big boy straps (RubberB, Zealande) but at 1/5th of the price, O2 strap is OK. Wish the others would offer more color options.


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

Happy to finally be part of the club. Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## projekt-h

Both of my speedy ones today.

First time wearing it in a few months, trying to decide it's staying or not.



















And yes, I am aware how cringe that 2nd photo is, but the lighting was pretty much right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## limnoman

Speedy was left in the drawer today and this one got the honor of Speedy Tuesday.

My first automated chronograph from 1970.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## andreas123

Anyone have the speedmaster 38 in baby blue or have seen it irl? Is it any good?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Speedy Tuesday with the FOIS in the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Happy Tuesday. Happy for me because I'm on holiday.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Amazing photos everyone. Absolutely amazing. ⚡⚡⚡ I will post mine soon. Thinking about trying mine on a black sailcoth strap.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Can you tell this one has been on my wrist EVERY day?

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still on vacation, so rotation is shot and not really sure what day it is - or is that age related? - Anyways, let's pretend it's Speedy Tuesday!&#8230;&#8230;.on a Kizi NASA strap&#8230;.


----------



## PetePetePete

Just came from the boutique and currently sat on the train admiring how the light plays with the dial


----------



## ironcastle

The 3861 on a brown vintage racing strap. 
Today also with the OEM buckle. 👌


----------



## CPRwatch

Giving the Ultraman some wrist time today ,


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Maddog1970 said:


> Still on vacation, so rotation is shot and not really sure what day it is - or is that age related? - Anyways, let's pretend it's Speedy Tuesday!&#8230;&#8230;.on a Kizi NASA strap&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 16097096
> View attachment 16097097


What is that strap like on the wrist?

Curious, as I like the look.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Bobthekelpy

Father's Day here in Australia. I think this will keep me busy for a while...


----------



## NewGuard84

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @SaMaster14. I love the trio too, but no favoritism among my children, bro!! ??


Epic trio! It would be hard to pick favourites amongst those!

Between those three the versatility for colour/strap combos is almost endless!


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Another FOIS and stogie kinda night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a cool pic with the polished parts of the alpha hands almost blacked out.

Fun to see new looks for familiar favourites as the light and angles change.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> This is a cool pic with the polished parts of the alpha hands almost blacked out.
> 
> Fun to see new looks for familiar favourites as the light and angles change.


Thank you. Every once in a while I get a decent shot with the iPhone.

That is one of the things I really like about the FOIS - the polished hands and applied logo really catch the light! You sacrifice some legibility compared to a standard Speedmaster, so of course nothing is free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## ILM4rcio

Hi everyone, I'm now in an airport and they have the Speedy hesalite at around 5700$ (the sapphire is 6500$ more or less), I'm wondering if it could be a good deal or not; I'm looking for some chronograph to match with my Seamaster.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mornin ️ and FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

Lunch break at the home office.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side MoOnday&#8230;&#8230;..don't judge me, but watched the Ryan Reynolds flick "The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard" last night - good mindless fluff - and he's wearing a Dark Side!

Side note - Salma Hayek is STILL drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## MackyP

Still in honeymoon after three weeks. Record for me


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Speedy Labor Day









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## nimzotech

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## oso2276

125









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

Iguinli said:


> Speedy owners let me know your thoughts;
> 
> Flat link or the new bracelet?
> View attachment 16087046
> View attachment 16087047


I dig the flat


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

SaMaster14 said:


>


Check out my Race...It came on stainless, and have it on a grey side of the moon gator strap.


----------



## tas1911

I love Broad Arrows...


----------



## SaMaster14

tas1911 said:


> Check out my Race...It came on stainless, and have it on a grey side of the moon gator strap.
> View attachment 16107683
> View attachment 16107684
> View attachment 16107686


That's a great strap for this watch!

I have the Omega leather strap that pairs with the watch on order!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tas1911 said:


> Check out my Race...It came on stainless, and have it on a grey side of the moon gator strap.
> View attachment 16107683
> View attachment 16107684
> View attachment 16107686


Excellent combo. That strap looks as if it were made for that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

There was a lot of debate regarding the sharp edges in the beginning, when this one was brand new on the market.

After a few months of ownership, I do agree it is sharp to some content, but it doesn't matter in practice. It is just a nice watch to have on the wrist. And the looks of the new bracelet is just perfect.
A very nice upgrade!


----------



## nimzotech

ironcastle said:


> There was a lot of debate regarding the sharp edges in the beginning, when this one was brand new on the market.
> 
> After a few months of ownership, I do agree it is sharp to some content, but it doesn't matter in practice. It is just a nice watch to have on the wrist. And the looks of the new bracelet is just perfect.
> A very nice upgrade!
> View attachment 16107898
> View attachment 16107899


What make and model is this bracelet?

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## ironcastle

nimzotech said:


> What make and model is this bracelet?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


Make and model is Omega OEM that comes with the 3861 hesalite model.
Maybe I should also inform that it is pretty expensive, I think around $900. But, on the other hand, there is a lot of efforts in it. Besides any QC work they could have done better (my first had a boring scratch from factory, was exchanged by Omega, and this one has a link that doesn't pivot as it shall. Will get another one sent from Omega), the design is far beyond cheaper links. No machined grooves besides on the clasp. The rest are all "lose" parts. Lose in that sense that there are no milled grooves as there usually are to look like they are more expensive than what they are.
This one is just what it looks like. 
Follows your wrist 100%.


----------



## limnoman

This one gets worn even when it's not a Tuesday.

Anyone interested in mushroom soup for lunch 










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## nimzotech

rjohnson56 said:


> This one gets worn even when it's not a Tuesday.
> 
> Anyone interested in mushroom soup for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Papa Smurf House  









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## anonymousmoose

nimzotech said:


> Papa Smurf House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.












And everyone knows Smurf's wear Rolex.... must have a good AD connection.


----------



## LostAggie

Joined the Speedy Club today thanks to Rob at Topper's!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

LostAggie said:


> Joined the Speedy Club today thanks to Rob at Topper's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats!! Welcome to the club.

Rene


----------



## John Frum




----------



## LayeredTrout

LostAggie said:


> Joined the Speedy Club today thanks to Rob at Topper's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! You an Aggie as well?


----------



## LostAggie

LayeredTrout said:


> Nice! You an Aggie as well?


Thanks! And yes I am!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LayeredTrout

LostAggie said:


> Thanks! And yes I am!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Stressful game yesterday, let's hope they clean it up.


----------



## LostAggie

LayeredTrout said:


> Nice! Stressful game yesterday, let's hope they clean it up.


Yes it was! The QB2 is supposed to be good so let's hope he settles in if King is out a long time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sambation




----------



## alllexandru

Wish you all the best gents


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Wish you all the best gents
> 
> View attachment 16118680


Right back at you @alllexandru.










René


----------



## alllexandru

Titan II said:


> Right back at you @allexandru.
> René


Great photo Rene!

Alex


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Great photo Rene!
> 
> Alex


Thanks brother!🤠🙏

René


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

alex79 said:


> Another speedmaster
> View attachment 16065489
> View attachment 16065490
> View attachment 16065491
> View attachment 16065493
> View attachment 16065494
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


This has to be my favourite "non-moonwatch" speedy out there.. what an absolute stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

I contemplated selling my FOIS but after scrolling this thread I don't think I can!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Back in action&#8230;


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mjrchabot said:


> I contemplated selling my FOIS but after scrolling this thread I don't think I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't do it! Such a beauty. I love mine. Yours looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Really enjoying my speedy on the Uncle Seiko bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


----------



## unixshrk

deepsea03 said:


> 11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


Definitely


----------



## anonymousmoose

deepsea03 said:


> 11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


Nice racing!


----------



## CPRwatch

3.5 months for this one and I know it's a keeper ,


----------



## CPRwatch

deepsea03 said:


> 11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


Without doubt that watch is a keeper in anyone's books .


----------



## mjrchabot

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Don't do it! Such a beauty. I love mine. Yours looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really does stand out amongst a crowd of Pros!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

Happy Tuesday! Plain old pro here.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday...










René


----------



## nimzotech

Omegamen
Happy Speedy Tuesday - California votes today - lets hope for the better&#8230;









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## tas1911

SaMaster14 said:


>


Did you get the other strap you ordered?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## SaMaster14

tas1911 said:


> Did you get the other strap you ordered?


No, not yet.

I'm waiting for the OEM Omega leather strap and deployment. sadly, there is some backorder due to leather goods and US customs or something, so I'll have to wait a bit longer.

I honestly really love this watch on its bracelet, much more than I thought I would!


----------



## tas1911

SaMaster14 said:


>


Did you get the other strap you ordered


SaMaster14 said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> I'm waiting for the OEM Omega leather strap and deployment. sadly, there is some backorder due to leather goods and US customs or something, so I'll have to wait a bit longer.
> 
> I honestly really love this watch on its bracelet, much more than I thought I would!


 I really like the stainless band too, but like me, you'll like the option of changing to the strap and when felt lead, back to the band?


----------



## Arete123

My first Speedy!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## MackyP

Arete123 said:


> My first Speedy!


Congrats! Seems like a bunch of us here finally pulled the trigger on a Speedy due to the changes/upgrade of the 2021 model.


----------



## Arete123

MackyP said:


> Congrats! Seems like a bunch of us here finally pulled the trigger on a Speedy due to the changes/upgrade of the 2021 model.


Yep, I've been wanting one for a couple of years and thought it was a good time to pull the trigger


----------



## Arete123

LostAggie said:


> Joined the Speedy Club today thanks to Rob at Topper's!


Gig em! I'm an Aggie as well ('12), and also got my new Speedy from Rob at Topper's this week 

Hopefully Calzada will crush it this weekend against NM. We can time his releases with our speedys


----------



## LostAggie

Arete123 said:


> Gig em! I'm an Aggie as well ('12), and also got my new Speedy from Rob at Topper's this week
> 
> Hopefully Calzada will crush it this weekend against NM. We can time his releases with our speedys


Class of 00! Yes, hoping the first team reps have him settled. Love the watch and Rob is awesome! Going to buy the new Mudmaster through him when it is released.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LayeredTrout

Wow who knew so many Ags were Speedy fans. Class of '09 here!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man has that thing left your wrist since you got it lol. It's definitely a nice piece!


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## sleepyhead123

A very rare watch indeed.












Spoiler


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mgonz12 said:


> Man has that thing left your wrist since you got it lol. It's definitely a nice piece!


A couple of times! Actually when I first got it I wasn't wearing it much. The last 1-2 months, though, it has been on my wrist just about every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostAggie

For my fellow Aggies! WHOOP!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Tony A.H

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side MoOnday&#8230;&#8230;..don't judge me, but watched the Ryan Reynolds flick "The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard" last night - good mindless fluff - and he's wearing a Dark Side!
> 
> Side note - Salma Hayek is STILL drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 16104826


and your Dark Side is drop dead Gorgeous too  .


----------



## CPRwatch

Some ST2 in the morning sunshine


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega really nailed the "sunburst" dial here!

















(Even when there is no sun out!)


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## sleepyhead123

sleepyhead123 said:


> A very rare watch indeed.
> 
> View attachment 16124879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16124881


Now just my run of the milll dime a dozen Speedy.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS in the Seattle gloom. I'm not ready for summer to be over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Big_wrist

Keeping with the Speedy all week in celebration of the first all civilian crew in space.


----------



## tas1911

SaMaster14 said:


> Omega really nailed the "sunburst" dial here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Even when there is no sun out!)


I'm still impressed with my racing too!!!


----------



## tas1911

Here's a speedy 1957 on a Fortner flat link bracelet&#8230;


----------



## Arete123




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Timing some steaks on a seriously gloomy Seattle day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just another boring old Speedy. Not even a Professional . . .


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just another boring old Speedy. Not even a Professional . . .
> 
> View attachment 16130403


Pfft It probably hasn't even personally been to the moon


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just another boring old Speedy. Not even a Professional . . .
> 
> View attachment 16130403


Is this the 50th anniversary with the lacquered dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Is this the 50th anniversary with the lacquered dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And with the Frederique Piguet Blancpain coaxial column wheel movement.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sleepyhead123 said:


> And with the Frederique Piguet Blancpain coaxial column wheel movement.


Well, it looks awesome! Why the strike through?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well, it looks awesome! Why the strike through?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LE number.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS at the ice rink










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguinli

Dad & son reunited...


----------



## sleepyhead123

Such shoddy work. Just because it's not a Professional doesn't mean Omega should be so cheap as to not give a complete dial!!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sleepyhead123 said:


> Such shoddy work. Just because it's not a Professional doesn't mean Omega should be so cheap as to not give a complete dial!!
> 
> View attachment 16132192


This is such a great reference. I doubt you ever get tired of looking down at all the little details that one has to offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The sun is BACK in Seattle and the FOIS is out enjoying it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

usmc_k9_vet said:


> This is such a great reference. I doubt you ever get tired of looking down at all the little details that one has to offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to get another regular Speedy Pro with a sapphire until I got this since all my other 1861s have a closed caseback. This one though is quite nice to observe. And you're right, it never gets boring.


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

And now for the evening





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

usmc_k9_vet said:


> And now for the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures as always. Which OEM calf strap is closer to the FOIS watch? Honey brown or dark brown?


----------



## alllexandru

Chillin  
Have a good weekend


----------



## Etennyson

Moonwatch on a simple black nato @ the office this week. I've owned this one over 13 years and it never gets old.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Great pictures as always. Which OEM calf strap is closer to the FOIS watch? Honey brown or dark brown?


I'm not positive, but I would guess honey brown. The OEM FOIS strap is quite light in color; definitely not a dark brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

@ my WUS Aggie brethren


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CPRwatch

Tuesday = ST2


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday, with my grail and fave Omega - Dark Side on a red/black alacantra Martu custom strap…..the one watch I truly baby!


----------



## SaMaster14

Probably still in the “honeymoon” phase… but I love this dial, the “bubble” sapphire crystal, and that liquidmetal bezel!!


----------



## bettenco

New shoes for the Apollo XI today....a very special speedy Tuesday


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digmac

Two Hesalite beauts.


----------



## Titan II

Just a basic Hesalite _Speedmaster_ for me on Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday all


----------



## jkpa

Happy ST everyone.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JamesJUK

Just picked up a pre-loved mkii and I'm loving it!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16148915
> 
> View attachment 16148916


Which reference is this? It looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Which reference is this? It looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @usmc_k9_vet!! It is the Speedmaster Tokyo 2020 Limited Edition 522.30.42.30.04.001, Kind Sir!!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Arete123

Speedmaster, Cardigan, and Colorado Aspens!


----------



## Toolwatchmd

I really like my Speedmaster on this Artem sailcloth strap, but I found the buckle that came with it to be too bulky and it didn’t nestle against the strap well. I just switched the buckle to one from a Barton strap I had lying around and it fits perfectly.


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The leaves they are a changing











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

I'm back! My 3rd Speedy but the only one I currently own. 2005.


----------



## GMTtwotone

ironcastle said:


> The 3861 on a brown vintage racing strap.
> Today also with the OEM buckle.
> View attachment 16099350
> View attachment 16099351
> View attachment 16099352


Who makes this awesome strap?


----------



## time+tide

what a long day its been


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Galaga




----------



## JustAbe

Speedy Sunday for today!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## mjrchabot

Well, I sold the FOIS and put the funds towards the new 3861 hesalite. I was certain the FOIS was the best Speedy out there, but the subtle yet effective updates to the 3861 make a big difference. 
I still think the FOIS is awesome, but I’m very pleased with my move.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

ArnoDeFrance said:


>


Looks great! I’m wearing mine today as well. 



mjrchabot said:


> Well, I sold the FOIS and put the funds towards the new 3861 hesalite. I was certain the FOIS was the best Speedy out there, but the subtle yet effective updates to the 3861 make a big difference.
> I still think the FOIS is awesome, but I’m very pleased with my move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I don’t think I could sell my FOIS no matter how much I like the new Speedy. It’d have to be a new Speedy in addition to the FOIS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## omegagmt

GMTtwotone said:


>


Wow. You really use your speedy. Plan of polishing the crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just a weird reflection


----------



## masbret

Wearing my Speedy today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rledwards25

My Speedy









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

masbret said:


> Wearing my Speedy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Really nice shot. Shows off the new dial and applied logo really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

My Speedy Day/Date is my oldest automatic watch, purchased somewhere around 2003 or 2004 on a day trip from Amsterdam to Marken Island. Unfortunately, my eyesight has deteriorated over the ensuing years so, the busy dial gets less wrist time than my simple three-handers.


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the MoOnday time!


----------



## steinercat

Forstner 1450


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 day ,


----------



## Caesar95

321 “Ed White” reissue


----------



## GMTtwotone

2005, 1861


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My view at work, well it sucks  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Locked down since June 16 - feel bad for not wearing any of my watches


----------



## omegagmt

Finally on my wrist. This new bracelet design has definitely made the speedy fit my wrist perfectly. So in love. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

issey.miyake said:


> Locked down since June 16 - feel bad for not wearing any of my watches


Really cool. Which reference is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Doing some work this evening and didn’t want to scratch the clasp/bracelet on the sharp edges of the MacBook… makes for one heck of a “desk clock” too!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My daily











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## Msiekierski

Toolwatchmd said:


> View attachment 16151570
> 
> View attachment 16151573
> 
> 
> I really like my Speedmaster on this Artem sailcloth strap, but I found the buckle that came with it to be too bulky and it didn’t nestle against the strap well. I just switched the buckle to one from a Barton strap I had lying around and it fits perfectly.


Have you tried their deployant clasp? I just got mine installed on my GO and it is awesome. Will be trying it on Speedy soon.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Msiekierski said:


> Have you tried their deployant clasp? I just got mine installed on my GO and it is awesome. Will be trying it on Speedy soon.


The Artem deployant? Is it as bulky as their pin buckle?


----------



## Msiekierski

Toolwatchmd said:


> The Artem deployant? Is it as bulky as their pin buckle?


I feel it’s normal for a deployant, but the spring action is very comfortable. The strap itself is bulky, so super skinny clasp would feel out of place.


----------



## issey.miyake

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really cool. Which reference is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the Apollo 11 45th Anniversary 

Ref 311.62.42.30.06.001

Bracelet is from X33 Skywalker


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

This guy showed up in the mail today!


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

It was a beautiful day 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules




----------



## mgonz12

This one doesn’t get as much wrist time but I still love it.


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mjrchabot

It takes a precise instrument to time the “cooking” stage of Ramen noodles. 

4mins precisely for the magic to happen. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Galaga

This OEM calf leather on deployment is next level. Thank you @sportura


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## bettenco

Uncle Seiko vintage style bracelet makes its Speedy Tuesday debut on the Apollo XI


----------



## Maddog1970

TGItuesday!


----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ascalon

MiDirtyBastard said:


> This guy showed up in the mail today!
> View attachment 16167950


That looks good. Is that original sunburst finish?
Dial looks nice too, good color on the lume.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Waiting for Dentist


----------



## Msiekierski

GMTtwotone said:


> Waiting for Dentist


Got the chrono running to check their wait times? 😉


----------



## GMTtwotone

Msiekierski said:


> Got the chrono running to check their wait times?


Nah, I just always leave the chrono hand in that position because I like to see the Omega logo.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Ascalon said:


> That looks good. Is that original sunburst finish?
> Dial looks nice too, good color on the lume.


It was restored by Omega in 2004, so not original. Still love the look!


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing, today!


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy ST. The Uncle Seiko 1479 is a winner. The 1450 was going to be my first US but will follow.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

New strap delivery on a Tuesday. I had been wearing my Speedy on the Artem sailcloth strap almost exclusively. I decided to give the Hirsch Heritage in Anthracite a try. I really like the look. My first impression is that the strap is very high quality. It is thickly padded, so it will require some break in time. I guess I just have to wear my Speedy more often…


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bettenco

Toolwatchmd said:


> New strap delivery on a Tuesday. I had been wearing my Speedy on the Artem sailcloth strap almost exclusively. I decided to give the Hirsch Heritage in Anthracite a try. I really like the look. My first impression is that the strap is very high quality. It is thickly padded, so it will require some break in time. I guess I just have to wear my Speedy more often…
> 
> View attachment 16175116


That's a win win!


----------



## Galaga

Toolwatchmd said:


> New strap delivery on a Tuesday. I had been wearing my Speedy on the Artem sailcloth strap almost exclusively. I decided to give the Hirsch Heritage in Anthracite a try. I really like the look. My first impression is that the strap is very high quality. It is thickly padded, so it will require some break in time. I guess I just have to wear my Speedy more often…
> 
> View attachment 16175116


Looks excellent. Good choice. Both actually.


----------



## goatgibson

New purchase, love it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

goatgibson said:


> New purchase, love it.


Enjoy it! 
I love mine too!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Wearing this little gem today. It is incredibly hard to capture a good shot of this brown dial without some intense natural sunlight (and we aren’t getting any of that in the Seattle area at the moment)!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today, on a custom Martu strap


----------



## tas1911

Speedy Racing on OEM grey side of the moon gator strap...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tas1911 said:


> Speedy Racing on OEM grey side of the moon gator strap...
> View attachment 16177153


Great combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Custom order Monstraps Rally. What you think?


----------



## CPRwatch

Can’t decide which strap I like most ,


----------



## vanilla.coffee

New Forstner bracelet


----------



## tas1911

Speedy GMT…


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Uzernaime

Back on my weekend strap for a casual Friday and the weekend to come!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Pizza and a brownie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Back outside working. Loving these colors, but not so much the cold






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Back outside working. Loving these colors, but not so much the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Stunning!


Thanks! The watch or the trees?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thanks! The watch or the trees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was referring to the blue VW … 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Gosh, I love hesalite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

On tan ,


----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend.


----------



## SaMaster14

“Racing” to work


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Lu..

She’s working on some grill duty ….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

Finally managed to get hold of some vintage 735 end links for the Mark II.
So here is the Uncle Seiko 1171 with them and a NOS clasp. 








The fit is better than the 660.


----------



## d55124

. . . bought bracelet for new Speedy, but just can’t get it off this strap!


----------



## tas1911

Broad Arrow Speedy…


----------



## GMTtwotone

Ascalon said:


> Finally managed to get hold of some vintage 735 end links for the Mark II.
> So here is the Uncle Seiko 1171 with them and a NOS clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fit is better than the 660.


Looks great, awesome fit


----------



## maguirejp

Hello from Calgary, Canada


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## maguirejp

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16182518
> View attachment 16182520


Very nice !


----------



## Arete123

Salida, CO


----------



## tas1911

maguirejp said:


> Hello from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 16182310


Love that strap…who’s the manufacture?


----------



## d55124

New ZuluDiver SailCloth - very comfy!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

d55124 said:


> New ZuluDiver SailCloth - very comfy!
> View attachment 16182806


Looks good, but I think you meant to post this awesome watch on the Seamaster thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Fresh polywatch shine up


----------



## d55124

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks good, but I think you meant to post this awesome watch on the Seamaster thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. . . oops!


----------



## maguirejp

tas1911 said:


> Love that strap…who’s the manufacture?


Omega strap


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Had to get suited and booted tonight. First time in 1.5-2 years, I’d say. FOIS playing peak-a-boo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## CPRwatch

maguirejp said:


> Very nice !


Thank you


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Mirabello1

Moonwatch day is always a good day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf

Visited the Omega Boutique this weekend to try the new Speedmaster sapphire. Great watch, but out of my reach at the moment. In the meanwhile, it reignited my love for the Reduced.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!



















René


----------



## navjing0614

My contribution today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchthewine94

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Happy speedy Tuesday


----------



## BeauR

I love my FOIS









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

steinercat said:


> Forstner 1450


Can you give a review of this bracelet? I’m curious how the edge of the bracelet feels, any sharpness to it, any pinching or scratching and how easy is it to get a perfect fit?


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## time+tide

Keeping it on for humpday


----------



## Maddog1970

A day late, but what the hey!


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## maguirejp

watchthewine94 said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## TheHun

Hike day


----------



## LJ_Santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Alex_TA

Let me in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Dressed by Uncle Seiko 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

First day at the new job


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

GMTtwotone said:


> First day at the new job


Kill it! Nice Speedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Saturday,


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside MoOnday for me….


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Forstner 1450


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside again for speedy Tuesday…..


----------



## Mirosuaw

vanilla.coffee said:


> Forstner 1450
> View attachment 16200608


Great combo! Can you compare it to US1450?


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster Professional_ for Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## nimzotech

No. 14600 reporting









On vintage chromexcel








Love the leather’s smooth and stretchy properties.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Zoo time today


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Mirosuaw said:


> Great combo! Can you compare it to US1450?


I can't speak for the Uncle 1450 - I went for the Forstner because I already have the JB and the polished flatlink from Forstner. The quality of those bracelets is excellent so I was happy to stick with Forstner for its 1450.
Quality of the F 1450 is top notch. Fit between the lugs is spot on and the link adjustments is again very high quality.
Happy to recommend.


----------



## alllexandru

Sunny day


----------



## Maddog1970

3rd day in a row for my Darkside…..


----------



## househalfman




----------



## maguirejp

Wish I was flying some where soon. Cheers


----------



## Paulsky

My 145.022 on its 1450. Haven’t worn this baby in a while.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Arete123




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Paulsky

Double post


----------



## weklund

My Trusty 1970 Speedmaster


----------



## mbp

weklund said:


> My Trusty 1970 Speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 16210611
> 
> 
> View attachment 16210615​


Is that an aftermarket caseback?


----------



## weklund

mbp said:


> Is that an aftermarket caseback?


Yes ... aftermarket Sapphire view back. I enjoy showing off the pristine Cal. 861 movement.


----------



## blaine

My 1984 861. Has anyone tried theirs on a Tropic Strap? I have an NOS Tropic and tempted to try it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

blaine said:


> My 1984 861. Has anyone tried theirs on a Tropic Strap? I have an NOS Tropic and tempted to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Joseph Bonnie's in the summer. Black, grey, olive, and blue all work great.


----------



## blaine

Thanks Chris! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

1969 Mark II on jubilee. Caliber 861.


----------



## MDT IT

Year 1999


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday!


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

View attachment 16214291
View attachment 16214291
View attachment 16214291


----------



## UFOh

Happy Speedy Tuesday, picked up my grail last week: Apollo 11 50th. I hear the Speedmaster went to the moon?


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

Observing Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## time+tide

On this most speedy of a 2nd day of the week and 2nd day of the month (and 1min before the end of 2 o’clock), with the help of @vanilla.coffee and a most excellent review of the forstner band, i hereby mark this speedy Tuesday with the purchase of my very own 1450! 








Hip Hip!


----------



## UFOh

I also bought a Tokyo 2020 LE recently so they got together for a family photo.


----------



## Titan II

UFOh said:


> I also bought a Tokyo 2020 LE recently so they got together for a family photo.
> 
> View attachment 16214857


Wow!! Very impressive. Good genes!🤠👌

René


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Stretching out speedy Tuesday a bit here. Hope everyone is off to a great week .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Titan II

Sorry folks...my mistake. Posted in the wrong thread, but I'll leave the image here instead of a blank post. My apologies.🙏

René


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sweater season with the FOIS. Love everything about this classy little piece. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sweater season with the FOIS. Love everything about this classy little piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The alpha hands are interesting and that large seconds hand would make a cool "sweep" around the dial when the chrono is running.

I must admit, as others have said before, I am OCD and only run my chrono with the large seconds hand synchronized to the small seconds hand (at least when I have the time to sync them) 

I could see how this would be a pleasure to look at as a daily wearer.

Enjoy wearing this and the SMP this weekend.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> The alpha hands are interesting and that large seconds hand would make a cool "sweep" around the dial when the chrono is running.
> 
> I must admit, as others have said before, I am OCD and only run my chrono with the large seconds hand synchronized to the small seconds hand (at least when I have the time to sync them)
> 
> I could see how this would be a pleasure to look at as a daily wearer.
> 
> Enjoy wearing this and the SMP this weekend.


Thank you! I’ve actually got the chrono seconds hand stopped at 21 seconds just to keep it out of the way of the Omega logo. Another forum member mentioned he did this, so I thought I would try it and I do kind of like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you! I’ve actually got the chrono seconds hand stopped at 21 seconds just to keep it out of the way of the Omega logo. Another forum member mentioned he did this, so I thought I would try it and I do kind of like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put mine at the 30 second spot...seems more symmetrical to me.


----------



## GMTtwotone

GMTtwotone said:


>


I've got to get my MKII serviced. The crystal is chipped and the chrono hour hand resets to 7. Other than that it keeps great time for being 51 yrs old. 

I'm just dreading the $750 overhaul and being gone 2 months.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JLittle said:


> I put mine at the 30 second spot...seems more symmetrical to me.


Makes sense. I kind of like the asymmetry of stopping it at 21-22 seconds. It lands right between two of the subdials so it is not covering anything. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Makes sense. I kind of like the asymmetry of stopping it at 21-22 seconds. It lands right between two of the subdials so it is not covering anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, since you put it that way.... 👍


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you! I’ve actually got the chrono seconds hand stopped at 21 seconds just to keep it out of the way of the Omega logo. Another forum member mentioned he did this, so I thought I would try it and I do kind of like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah I see. I had thought of this also, I will give it a try. 

Do you think there is any difference for the movement if it is paused long term in a location other than 12:00?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> Ah I see. I had thought of this also, I will give it a try.
> 
> Do you think there is any difference for the movement if it is paused long term in a location other than 12:00?


I don’t think so, but I know close to nothing about mechanical movements, so my assumption is not based in any experience or real knowledge of the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

It’s cold as hell out and these trees are lookin like the damn white tree of Gondor now. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

I have won this Omega at Phillips's Geneva Watch Auction XIV for 4.6 million AUD. Unfortunately, local DHL delivered the wrong item. Still pretty content with this, though!


----------



## Bobthekelpy

In this part of the World, it's Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## maguirejp

Probably going to wear the Speedy today.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## time+tide

Incoming, one week later on speedy tuesday, the forstner 1450 - haven’t had a chance to put it on yet, but first impressions are good! It feels vintage but its sturdy!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Batchelor22

My new 2020 Tokyo pick up.


----------



## time+tide

Fitted the Forstner 1450 bracelet just before the day ends here, because of the spring loaded links on one side if the bracelet, i have been able to get a perfect fit, the watch does not slide up or down my skinny wrist and sits right in position. Came with a tool for easy to change out screwed links, nice size spring bars for easy fitting.









The other side of the link is flat as expected but it looks like 2 bracelets in one 😜











decent solid end links, although i wouldn’t say they are a perfect fit


----------



## SaMaster14

Orange all around


----------



## NardinNut

Wearing for second day in a row. Very rare I wear same watch two days in a row. I must like this one 








Disservice to not add this view…


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 again today for me ,


----------



## AOYE




----------



## ChronoB

Dream fulfilled…


----------



## SaMaster14

Detective Beckett in the show _Castle_ wears a nice Speedy! Early on in the show they even do an episode about how it’s from her (now deceased) father. They don’t mention the brand by name, though. (But clearly a Speedy!)


----------



## Tony A.H

Batchelor22 said:


> My new 2020 Tokyo pick up.
> View attachment 16229037



Congratulations
lovely Dial/Color scheme.. wear it in good health.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## time+tide

Happy Friday Folks


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Its as comfortable as wearing a leather strap, but i don’t need to worry about it getting wet. Its staying on alll day


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Sunday,


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## maguirejp

This one again today (14 November) cheers


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## fendushi

My 2 favorites!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS on a rainy Seattle day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## kayvondn

DSoTM 









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

.


----------



## bzr

Bought this a few months ago to celebrate a new job. 145.022 from 1992, on Uncle Seiko bracelet.


----------



## SZenithLee

Wearing this today. All 3 of these are from the mid-2000s!


----------



## Bucks

Can I join with just a speedmaster racing 40mm?


----------



## Big_wrist

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Old photo, but really enjoying my Speedmaster today.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## CPRwatch

ST2,


----------



## Titan II

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16242486


Great pairing!! Looks sharp.

René


----------



## kritameth

Titan II said:


> Great pairing!! Looks sharp.
> 
> René


Thank you, René! 🙏


----------



## SaMaster14

Portrait mode shot!


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Brent L. Miller

ChronoB said:


> Dream fulfilled…
> 
> View attachment 16232873


Looking good!


----------



## dj-76

I finally joined the club! I wanted the previous generation and kept my eye out for one in good condition. A couple weeks ago this watch popped up in the sales forum in almost brand new condition. I snatched it up and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## ETA2824-2

The .005


----------



## npl_texas

Question for you guys: why do the seconds start to run on my 3861 when I shake it?


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## GMTtwotone

Well loved


----------



## time+tide

npl_texas said:


> Question for you guys: why do the seconds start to run on my 3861 when I shake it?


Because you are landing a space shuttle and need to time your re-entry into the atmosphere?

or do you mean you need to send it back in while still under warranty?


----------



## ETA2824-2

npl_texas said:


> Question for you guys: why do the seconds start to run on my 3861 when I shake it?


When you push your car by hand it moves ... 🏎💨💨
When you shake your handwinding watch it gets an energy-impulse so the remaining
tension in the spring allows it to run for a couple of seconds or minutes. This is a mechanical
system.


----------



## mjrchabot

I appreciate a well-built, reliable machine.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega-Ferengi




----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Sunday


----------



## VizslaFriend

Just bought an olive color matt single pass NATO - really like this combo:


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

On a comfy Zuludiver nato today.


----------



## blaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

VizslaFriend said:


> Just bought an olive color matt single pass NATO - really like this combo:
> View attachment 16251602


Love the green on the pulsation on the panda ck2998! 🤤


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## SaMaster14

At the LA Kings game!


----------



## alllexandru

Earlier today


----------



## tasteless.beaver

A few newb questions here. I'm unfamiliar with Moonwatch versions made prior to the latest 1861 311.30.42.30.01.005, but they all seem pretty consistent. I've set an upper limit of $6,000 CAD for a clean Moonwatch, which rules out anything new that isn't a discounted piece from the AD. I've been looking at used Moonwatches of the 3570.50 variety, which also have the 1861. Forums seem to say these are a wash. Aside from service history, is there any reason to avoid these? Are they any better or worse, are they less desirable overall, or will their long-term value be any different than the recently departed 311.30.42.30.01.005?






Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.




www.chrono24.ca









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.




www.chrono24.ca









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.




www.chrono24.ca


----------



## TheHun

.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2


----------



## mannal

Happy Tuesday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881




----------



## Titan II

Enjoying a sunny, yet crisp Speedy Tuesday with my .005. I waited 25 years to make her acquaintance. We'll be together 6 years come January 13th. Looking to celebrate the occasion in a special way when the time comes.



















René


----------



## camel-lion




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## time+tide

tasteless.beaver said:


> A few newb questions here. I'm unfamiliar with Moonwatch versions made prior to the latest 1861 311.30.42.30.01.005, but they all seem pretty consistent. I've set an upper limit of $6,000 CAD for a clean Moonwatch, which rules out anything new that isn't a discounted piece from the AD. I've been looking at used Moonwatches of the 3570.50 variety, which also have the 1861. Forums seem to say these are a wash. Aside from service history, is there any reason to avoid these? Are they any better or worse, are they less desirable overall, or will their long-term value be any different than the recently departed 311.30.42.30.01.005?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3570.50.00 | Ref. 3570.50.00 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 165 Omega ref. 3570.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 3570.50.00 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.ca


3570.50 like you said has the same 1861 movement, the difference as I understand it is really the presentation box. Same movement, same service. Its just the warranty that changed near the end of the 311.30.42.30.01.005 life.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## time+tide

For some reason i thought the speedy had 72 hrs reserve, so i guess i should be happy it nearly has 52 hrs


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## Galaga

Simply one watch that I will never sell.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Wednesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## justForFun

Happy speedy Tuesday


----------



## GMTtwotone

My every day right now.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Working from home. On a long ass call. Looking at the FOIS over and over again. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## iceman767

Happy Thanksgiving day











Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## johnnyfunk

Speedmaster Racing with black and yellow silicone strap.


----------



## CPRwatch

Saturday Speedmaster,


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Philip_Marlowe




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Still loving my FOIS. Lately, I have somewhat forgotten about purchasing other watches. I really am content for now. I know that will likely change, but for now I’m just enjoying and feeling very fortunate. 

Having a nice afternoon coffee while I look into another item I enjoy - nice boots! Any other boot fans here? I’ve currently got a couple of pairs on order from Sagara and Txture and am waiting for a pair from Truman. Couldn’t pass up an awesome Black Friday deal. I needed to step up my winter wardrobe and there’s something about wearing a quality pair of boots. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16266039


Love that dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## John Frum

*@usmc_k9_vet*

Whatever you do.....don't get into White's boots! Or go to Baker's BuildaBoot....
Baker's Build-a-Boot: Custom Bounty Hunter by White's Boots (bakershoe.com)

You've been warned.


----------



## DoctorWolf

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Still loving my FOIS. Lately, I have somewhat forgotten about purchasing other watches. I really am content for now. I know that will likely change, but for now I’m just enjoying and feeling very fortunate.
> 
> Having a nice afternoon coffee while I look into another item I enjoy - nice boots! Any other boot fans here? I’ve currently got a couple of pairs on order from Sagara and Txture and am waiting for a pair from Truman. Couldn’t pass up an awesome Black Friday deal. I needed to step up my winter wardrobe and there’s something about wearing a quality pair of boots.


Just finished cleaning and conditioning my Red Wing 1907. I have a pair of White’s MP on order with Baker and I am actively looking for a deal on Iron Rangers. I think I’ve fallen down another rabbit hole.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

John Frum said:


> *@usmc_k9_vet*
> 
> Whatever you do.....don't get into White's boots! Or go to Baker's BuildaBoot....
> Baker's Build-a-Boot: Custom Bounty Hunter by White's Boots (bakershoe.com)
> 
> You've been warned.


Oh boy.. I had looked at White’s as well!



DoctorWolf said:


> Just finished cleaning and conditioning my Red Wing 1907. I have a pair of White’s MP on order with Baker and I am actively looking for a deal on Iron Rangers. I think I’ve fallen down another rabbit hole.


Those look great! There had to have been a Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal, yeah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

White's has some MP on clearance!
Check their site.


----------



## TightLines612

JustAbe said:


> Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16258727
> 
> View attachment 16258729
> 
> View attachment 16258731


What’s the references of the model in the middle?


----------



## John Frum

Back on topic...happy Tuesday (it's always Speedy Tuesday somewhere)!


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday…..


----------



## mannal

Trying local barber shop in my new neighborhood.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Happy Tuesday! Who am I kidding? I wear this watch daily…it’s just too easy. And the scuffs on the hesalite don’t bother me at all.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## SaMaster14

Love the sapphire “bubble”


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Elton Balch

It’s Tuesday, so, here’s mine!


----------



## blaine

New shoes on my ‘84


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS, silver lab (Bullet), French bulldog (Nugget), and The Sopranos (Bada Bing).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76

omega speedmaster broad arrow with "new moonwatch bracelet"


----------



## canary301




----------



## GMTtwotone

Daily


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side


----------



## maguirejp

December 1st and it started to snow this evening. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side
> 
> View attachment 16271020


Love seeing this DSOTM. 



maguirejp said:


> View attachment 16272116
> 
> December 1st and it started to snow this evening. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


Very nice broad arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76

omega moonwatch with forstner JB mesh


----------



## dsjwatch

glg said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


This is an AMAZING picture. Love the Watch! Love the Jacket! I Love It!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## fskywalker

New to me Mark 40 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005

Newly arrived Forstner 1450. I love the new OEM bracelet but the 1450 is the "grail" for a reason.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Someone's gone a long way uglifying the Speedmaster via photoshop 








Watch What-If: Omega Speedmaster | aBlogtoWatch


“Watch What-If” is a special column on aBlogtoRead.com that asks the playful question “what if an iconic watch you know and love was offered in a different style?” The idea embraces a good timepiece’s core design and has fun by offering new colors and material concepts to stimulate your senses...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Someone's gone a long way uglifying the Speedmaster via photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch What-If: Omega Speedmaster | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> “Watch What-If” is a special column on aBlogtoRead.com that asks the playful question “what if an iconic watch you know and love was offered in a different style?” The idea embraces a good timepiece’s core design and has fun by offering new colors and material concepts to stimulate your senses...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


I hope they're not planning on a career in watch design. They're going to starve to death.

René


----------



## longle10

Blue and Gold classic combination









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> Someone's gone a long way uglifying the Speedmaster via photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch What-If: Omega Speedmaster | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> “Watch What-If” is a special column on aBlogtoRead.com that asks the playful question “what if an iconic watch you know and love was offered in a different style?” The idea embraces a good timepiece’s core design and has fun by offering new colors and material concepts to stimulate your senses...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


So glad whoever did those is not on Omega’s design team. Yikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## -CUJO-

1967 w/ ca. 321 movement. I have the original case back but put this one on so I could see the movement.


----------



## thegreightone

Finally in the club with my 3861!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HYL21

Wearing mine right now.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SaMaster14

Overcast outdoors vs. indoor views!


----------



## Elton Balch

Happy Tuesday; wearing my 30th anniversary speedy.


----------



## Elton Balch

Speedy s from my past; still have the 30th, but DEEPLY regret selling the other two. They did go to a great home though…


----------



## oaktown369

I traded for this 3520.53 about a month ago, and I absolutely love it. It’s not perfect, but that’s okay with me.


----------



## fendushi

No matter what new watch I will buy next, I will and have always gone back to the Speedy.


----------



## JDPNY

One month new, +3 seconds/month worn 24/7 on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fskywalker

oaktown369 said:


> I traded for this 3520.53 about a month ago, and I absolutely love it. It’s not perfect, but that’s okay with me.
> 
> View attachment 16284738


Nice pickup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dsjwatch

Elton Balch said:


> Speedy s from my past; still have the 30th, but DEEPLY regret selling the other two. They did go to a great home though…
> 
> View attachment 16284544


Yeap however you take a beautiful! Keep the VISION LIFE! You will get NEW Beautiful TimePiece to ENJOY!


----------



## dsjwatch

JustAbe said:


> Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16279144


I love the IT! You take an AMAZING PICTURE! WOW!!!! That BEAUTIFUL! I love the Blue and the Blue Background


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Elton Balch

I had my Speedy on this Omega sharkskin curved end strap years ago; thinking of bringing the strap out of retirement…here’s a pic from quite a while back. Should I?


----------



## anonymousmoose

JustAbe said:


> Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!!
> View attachment 16279144


Flip that is nice!!!

What model is it? I can't find it in blue on the omega website


----------



## -CUJO-

‘67


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## anonymousmoose

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16291292


Oh man. Every time I see that orange second hand I can't stop admiring it. Before I knew what it was, I saw one local on gumtree and never contacted the seller. Mysteriously a local pre owned dealer had one for sale at a lot more not long after.


----------



## alllexandru

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 16284022
> 
> 
> René


Great Photo Rene!


----------



## alllexandru

JDPNY said:


> One month new, +3 seconds/month worn 24/7 on my 6.5" wrist.


Great, I have +3 with my 1861 same worn 24/7 and wind every morning, great watches.
Enjoy your 3861!


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Great Photo Rene!


Thank you, sir!

René


----------



## -CUJO-

Hope you’re feeling better soon. I feel for those that have to live with chronic pain.


----------



## Titan II

-CUJO- said:


> Hope you’re feeling better soon. I feel for those that have to live with chronic pain.


Thank you, sir! The sentiment is much appreciated.

René


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> _Speedmaster Professional_ for Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 16200833
> 
> 
> René


Is this the new one?


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Is this the new one?


No, it's the .005 purchased in 2014. It's on an Uncle Seiko 1450 bracelet. You can tell because it doesn't have the DON bezel.

Edit: Sorry, I just looked at the picture again and the "90" is hidden under my cuff. Apologies!

René


----------



## fendushi




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## dslinc

JDPNY said:


> One month new, +3 seconds/month worn 24/7 on my 6.5" wrist.
> View attachment 16285258
> 
> View attachment 16285269


That strap looks great! 

3dlanes.com


----------



## mjrchabot

Been wearing my 124270 since picking it up a week ago, but switching back to the 3861 as we enter the work week.
This one just feels special …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

anonymousmoose said:


> Flip that is nice!!!
> 
> What model is it? I can't find it in blue on the omega website


Omega Speedmaster CK 2998 Ref. 311.33.40.30.02.001 😉😊


----------



## JustAbe

TightLines612 said:


> What’s the references of the model in the middle?


311.32.42.30.01.001


----------



## TheHun

.


----------



## clock_collector1416




----------



## clock_collector1416




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JDPNY

dslinc said:


> That strap looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/img_2090-jpg.16285269/
> 
> 
> 
> 3dlanes.com


It's an OMEGA Railmaster strap.


----------



## Higs




----------



## tasteless.beaver

Not sure this was mentioned anywhere, but Ralph Ellison's 145.012-67SP Speedmaster sold for $667,800 at the Phillips auction in NY.
I seriously wonder how they arrived at a $10,000 to $20,000 estimate on the watch, with its significance.



https://www.phillips.com/detail/omega/NY080121/138


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Titan II

Have a good Tuesday, all;










René


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you buy the watch in the Topper advertisement?


----------



## ddaly12

ChronoB said:


> Did you buy the watch in the Topper advertisement?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16298530


LOL… I guess Topper’s advertising department and I like the same kind of glamour shots!!! That, or this FOIS is just dead sexy in a bit of direct late afternoon sunlight!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## fendushi

I can't get enough of this beauty!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## sharpq

Had a FOIS years ago, had an itch for another Speedy. Wanted something different so went with the LE “Patch”. I’m diggin’ it!👍


----------



## stockae92




----------



## JimmyBoots

Mine is going on rubber for the first time and through he new year. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

1968 transitional speedy 145.022-68


----------



## time+tide

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16299831


This shot is simple but amazing!


----------



## time+tide

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16299332


And hands down the best panda dial on the planet!


----------



## JustAbe

time+tide said:


> And hands down the best panda dial on the planet!


Thank you, @time+tide!! I don't know about the planet, but it sure is damn close! 🤔😉😊


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## clock_collector1416




----------



## time+tide

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16303833
> 
> View attachment 16303834


You must have a wall of speedmaster organized by color coordination haha


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SaMaster14

Can confirm. Speedmaster can go in the water…


----------



## anonymousmoose

JimmyBoots said:


> Mine is going on rubber for the first time and through he new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic 

I fit my IWC on something similar


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## tasteless.beaver

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16307621
> 
> View attachment 16307623
> 
> View attachment 16307624


Scuderia?? Great taste in car and watch!


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## JustAbe

tasteless.beaver said:


> Scuderia?? Great taste in car and watch!


thank you @tasteless.beaver!! You are too kind, Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## time+tide

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16307621
> 
> View attachment 16307623
> 
> View attachment 16307624


There is a zoo of happy panda’s at your place!


----------



## JustAbe

time+tide said:


> There is a zoo of happy panda's at your place!


That is an outright *"embarrassment"*, a whole *Cupboard *of them*!! 😜 🤣🤣🤣 *


----------



## time+tide

Look what i found down the rabbit hole


----------



## bombaywalla

time+tide said:


> Look what i found down the rabbit hole
> View attachment 16308916


man, what A find indeed!! 
Question -- where can one get a bracelet like that? I know one place is Uncle Seiko. But I want the clasp to say "Omega Speedmaster".....


----------



## John Frum

Get a Forstner or US bracelet, then install an Omega clasp or cover.








OMEGA SPEEDMASTER DEPLOYMENT Buckle Stainless Steel Ref. 1171 | swisslogobuckles


OMEGA SPEEDMASTER DEPLOYMENT Buckle Stainless Steel Ref. 1171. This deployment Omega buckle is unused and is factory new but old stock. THIS IS A FINE COLLECTIBLE. DON'T INVEST IN THE STOCK MARKET. BUY SOMETHING PROVEN IN TIME. <br><br>NOTE: We have been selling vintage watches on E-Bay since...




www.swisslogobuckle.com


----------



## time+tide

bombaywalla said:


> man, what A find indeed!!
> Question -- where can one get a bracelet like that? I know one place is Uncle Seiko. But I want the clasp to say "Omega Speedmaster".....


What @John Frum said.

i chose the Forstner over the US because if the elastic links


----------



## LayeredTrout

Checking in with the Forstner 1450 and OEM Omega clasp here. Been through a few of the Uncle Seiko’s but this is my favorite combo.


----------



## stamsd




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Nutbeem

Here she is on her new Hodinkee Vintage Leather strap.... totally changes the character of the watch...


----------



## flat6turbo

LayeredTrout said:


> Checking in with the Forstner 1450 and OEM Omega clasp here. Been through a few of the Uncle Seiko’s but this is my favorite combo.


Can you (or anybody) give a comparison between the Forstner 1450 and the Uncle Seiko 1450? Any differences that you like better or worse (other than the elastic links)? Thanks!


----------



## LayeredTrout

flat6turbo said:


> Can you (or anybody) give a comparison between the Forstner 1450 and the Uncle Seiko 1450? Any differences that you like better or worse (other than the elastic links)? Thanks!


So I had the 1171 US. I found the Forstner end links more natural if that made sense. They sit lower and less flush with the end links and have a more natural integration to the case than the US bracelets IMO. The US 1450 seems to have that same style end links.

I also find the stretchy links very comfortable as my wrist size changes a lot throughout the day. I had no quality issues or anything with the US - I think they make a quality product, just my personal preference!


----------



## Mido

Happy to be here with my grail. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

flat6turbo said:


> Can you (or anybody) give a comparison between the Forstner 1450 and the Uncle Seiko 1450? Any differences that you like better or worse (other than the elastic links)? Thanks!


Asked the exact question before buying, @steinercat mentioned finishing on Forstner was better, that sealed the deal for me


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! Twins 👍🏼😷


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## sharpq

Lovin’ the “Patch” on the Forstner flat bracelet. Just seems to work perfectly! The spring loaded links at the end are a very cool for when the wrists expands during the day. Comfy as can be!


----------



## time+tide

Can’t be Christmas holidays without a Frozen puzzle with the kids


----------



## ccheezy

time+tide said:


> Can’t be Christmas holidays without a Frozen puzzle with the kids
> View attachment 16312874



Frozen II slapped the teeth off Frozen I.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Just got my JB Forstner 1450. So comfortable. Perfect fit is easily attainable. Love the old school taper. I've had a lot of different vintages of Speedmasters. This bracelet is my favorite.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## mjrchabot

Cousin sent me an Erika’s Original MN he recently bought but colour didn’t go with his collection. This is my first Erika’s, incredible quality and comfort!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Still with the 1450 JB and Speedy today.


----------



## LayeredTrout

JP(Canada) said:


> Still with the 1450 JB and Speedy today.


It’s a great fit, isn’t it?


----------



## JP(Canada)

LayeredTrout said:


> It’s a great fit, isn’t it?


Absolutely. They way it should be, IMO.


----------



## iceman767

Tokyo


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Question:
The Speedmaster “Tin Tin” is my ‘grail’ watch, but prices are absolutely ballistic on them and I don’t see it ever happening. What’s the WUS opinion on putting an OEM “Tin Tin” dial in a usual 311-series 1861 Hesalite Moonwatch as an alternative? Bastard or not?


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## TheHun

On leather


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Toolwatchmd

Merry Christmas!🎄


----------



## NewGuard84

Season’s Greetings all!


----------



## Titan II

Compliments of the holiday season to you all!!🎅🤶










René


----------



## 2edyson

Uncle Seiko Flat Link...or Forstner President?










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

2edyson said:


> Uncle Seiko Flat Link...or Forstner President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


I like them both, but I'm partial to the rounded links of the President style bracelet.

I already have a US1450, and I'm contemplating picking up a flat link. I might give the Forstner a try so I can experience the stretchy links.

To me they each evoke a different era in the Speedy's history.

René


----------



## alllexandru

Merry Xmas


----------



## anonymousmoose

iceman767 said:


> Tokyo


Wow wow wow! Amazing!


----------



## AOYE

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Merry Xmas


That's one heck of a payload right there!! 🎅👍

René


----------



## alllexandru

Titan II said:


> That's one heck of a payload right there!!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene,2 hours and another 2 for this one after we dismantled the space shuttle to rebuild the rocket


----------



## 91Greyhound

Wearing my Speedmaster Professional Gemini 4 today on a bracelet for Christmas!!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mido

Got a new flatlink for xmas. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## anonymousmoose

alllexandru said:


> Merry Xmas


Most expensive logo set on the planet?


----------



## alllexandru

anonymousmoose said:


> Most expensive logo set on the planet?


 really Lego should partnership with Omega, on each Speedy sold a complete space Lego set for free


----------



## AOYE

Hello all,


----------



## fskywalker

alllexandru said:


> Thanks Rene,2 hours and another 2 for this one after we dismantled the space shuttle to rebuild the rocket


Very nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bubbas0219

Happy Holidays!

Blown-away by how much the 3861’s subtle cosmetic changes really show up in person.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

CPRwatch said:


> ST2
> View attachment 16323798


Love it. Such a cool Speedmaster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Love it. Such a cool Speedmaster!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you .I missed out on one when they were first released but managed to pick this one up early this year ,and it’s definitely one that won’t be sold .


----------



## bigvic

2edyson said:


> Uncle Seiko Flat Link...or Forstner President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


I've just fitted a new US Flatlink to my Speedy but the jury's still out...
Nothing wrong with the quality and I like how light and comfortable it is but I'm not sure about the way the bracelet kind of just hangs from the end link on my skinny wrist.
I'm just going to have to buy a President from Forstner (Uncle Seiko's supplier in the UK has sold out).


----------



## JDPNY

Morning Joe


----------



## 2edyson

bigvic said:


> I've just fitted a new US Flatlink to my Speedy but the jury's still out...
> Nothing wrong with the quality and I like how light and comfortable it is but I'm not sure about the way the bracelet kind of just hangs from the end link on my skinny wrist.
> I'm just going to have to buy a President from Forstner (Uncle Seiko's supplier in the UK has sold out).


Yeah between the two I'm leaning towards the president bracelet...however my preference is still a leather strap.










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## bob_sacamano

Got my first Omega strap for Christmas. Been planning on buying this one for a while, and now I don’t have to!


----------



## justForFun

Happy holiday season to you all.









Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

iceman767 said:


> Tokyo


Looks amazing in the sunlight!


----------



## dsjwatch

Travelller said:


>


Merry Christmas


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 again today ,


----------



## fskywalker

Mark 40 on last Speedy Tuesday of 2021 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## 2edyson

How should I celebrate speedy Tuesday?










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## LayeredTrout

Anyone see the new Forstner release? Looks interesting. Wonder if they make the modern milled clasp available with their other bracelets…









Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for Omega Speedmaster


The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...




forstnerbands.com


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Skitalets

Not in the top 5 of what I expected to want when I visited the boutique today, but it is stunning in person. Didn’t notice the chronograph seconds hand until I saw it up close. 

After looking for some apparently unobtainable watches as a possible 40th birthday watch for next year, it was fun to pick this up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru

CPRwatch said:


> ST2 again today ,
> View attachment 16326336


One of the nicest Speedys out there!
Congrats!


----------



## ChronoB

Skitalets said:


> Not in the top 5 of what I expected to want when I visited the boutique today, but it is stunning in person. Didn’t notice the chronograph seconds hand until I saw it up close.
> 
> After looking for some apparently unobtainable watches as a possible 40th birthday watch for next year, it was fun to pick this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats! What an amazing dial. I'm not sure whether its impractical, or _super _practical. Either way, it's beautiful, and has the benefit of being uncommon (on Speedys, and in general). Enjoy!


----------



## Skitalets

ChronoB said:


> Congrats! What an amazing dial. I'm not sure whether its impractical, or _super _practical. Either way, it's beautiful, and has the benefit of being uncommon (on Speedys, and in general). Enjoy!


So far I'd say completely impractical, the inner scales are pretty tough to read. That said, I have a metric telemeter chronograph (the OKEAH) and have never used that or the tachymeter on either of the Speedys I already had. The simple chronograph function is enough for me, and I like that this has a 12 hour chronograph totalizer.


----------



## CPRwatch

alllexandru said:


> One of the nicest Speedys out there!
> Congrats!


Thank you , it really is a pleasure to wear.


----------



## JDPNY

Looks like Happy Hour just kicked off.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mjrchabot

alllexandru said:


> Thanks Rene,2 hours and another 2 for this one after we dismantled the space shuttle to rebuild the rocket


What set is this? I’d love to get one for me and my son to build… I’ll probably enjoy it more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

mjrchabot said:


> What set is this? I’d love to get one for me and my son to build… I’ll probably enjoy it more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lego Creator 3-1 I think this is the code 31117
I have two kids so for me was double the fun as bought two sets


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

CPRwatch said:


> ST2 again today ,
> View attachment 16326336


I like the matches color on the hour maker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

2edyson said:


> How should I celebrate speedy Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


I would wear both! The black straps in the morning then the brown straps at night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

Skitalets said:


> Not in the top 5 of what I expected to want when I visited the boutique today, but it is stunning in person. Didn’t notice the chronograph seconds hand until I saw it up close.
> 
> After looking for some apparently unobtainable watches as a possible 40th birthday watch for next year, it was fun to pick this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Work of ART!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Came today from my buddy evanisrushin. I joined the Speedy club for Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## dsjwatch

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16327649


Love the Black on White!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

dsjwatch said:


> Love the Black on White!


Thanks dsjwatch
I kinda like it too. I guess It's going to be good for summer time..


----------



## Jorr

First omega!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

Really loving my Speedmaster 57 after I switched out the OEM bracelet. It is so versatile with different straps/bands. Milanese mesh, grey alligator, dark brown leather.


----------



## dsjwatch

melikewatches said:


> Really loving my Speedmaster 57 after I switched out the OEM bracelet. It is so versatile with different straps/bands. Milanese mesh, grey alligator, dark brown leather.
> 
> View attachment 16330233
> 
> View attachment 16330234
> 
> View attachment 16330235


Agreed! Same watch + different straps/bands = different occasion to wear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC

JP(Canada) said:


>


JP, is that a Forstner bracelet? Feedback and more photos? Will you point me in the right direction if you've already posted about it? Thanks!


----------



## AEC

LayeredTrout said:


> Anyone see the new Forstner release? Looks interesting. Wonder if they make the modern milled clasp available with their other bracelets…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for Omega Speedmaster
> 
> 
> The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com


I just ordered it the Contemporary Flat-Link (went with fully brushed satin for my 3570.50). I almost ordered the 1450 at the same time, but I also am curious and would like to know ahead of time whether I'll be able to swap the new clasp onto the 1450. I'll come back and post a review after the Contemporary Flat-Link arrives


----------



## JP(Canada)

AEC said:


> JP, is that a Forstner bracelet? Feedback and more photos? Will you point me in the right direction if you've already posted about it? Thanks!


I haven't done a review, but there are quite a few different posts out there. 

My impressions are favorable. This is the 1450 style JB Forstner. It has screwed sizeable links and the three stretch links for added comfort. In my opinion, if anyone can't find the perfect fit with this bracelet, they won't find it with any bracelet. 

The clasp is functional, rather than fancy, but I sure like the lower profile on it compared to newer stuff out there. 

Vintage looks and feel. Good fit. Overall happy. 

The flat link you ordered also looks great. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## AEC

JP(Canada) said:


> I haven't done a review, but there are quite a few different posts out there.
> 
> My impressions are favorable. This is the 1450 style JB Forstner. It has screwed sizeable links and the three stretch links for added comfort. In my opinion, if anyone can't find the perfect fit with this bracelet, they won't find it with any bracelet.
> 
> The clasp is functional, rather than fancy, but I sure like the lower profile on it compared to newer stuff out there.
> 
> Vintage looks and feel. Good fit. Overall happy.
> 
> The flat link you ordered also looks great. Looking forward to your impressions.


That looks dynamite. As long as I'm playing fast and loose with my money then I think I'm gonna just order it


----------



## LayeredTrout

AEC said:


> I just ordered it the Contemporary Flat-Link (went with fully brushed satin for my 3570.50). I almost ordered the 1450 at the same time, but I also am curious and would like to know ahead of time whether I'll be able to swap the new clasp onto the 1450. I'll come back and post a review after the Contemporary Flat-Link arrives


It looks like they just added the clasp only to their shop, and say it will fit the 1450. Curious to see the quality of it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside for me today!


----------



## dsjwatch

Maddog1970 said:


> Darkside for me today!
> 
> View attachment 16331077
> View attachment 16331078
> View attachment 16331079





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## alllexandru

LayeredTrout said:


> It looks like they just added the clasp only to their shop, and say it will fit the 1450. Curious to see the quality of it.


It on the site and fits also 1450 yes, looking forward to see it, I will probably order one


----------



## Tony A.H

Skitalets said:


> Not in the top 5 of what I expected to want when I visited the boutique today, but it is stunning in person. Didn’t notice the chronograph seconds hand until I saw it up close.
> 
> After looking for some apparently unobtainable watches as a possible 40th birthday watch for next year, it was fun to pick this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Lovely Watch 💓.
BIG Congratulations.


----------



## OregonJohnny

Hello All,

I just put my deposit down yesterday on the new 3861 Moonwatch Professional "Sapphire Sandwich", to get my spot in line. I will now start the very difficult wait until one comes in (the salesman estimated 3-4 weeks). I had a discussion over the phone with the very nice gentleman at this authorized dealer, and he was kind enough to answer these questions for me, if anyone is interested:

Q: Is/was there really a potential problem with the 3861 movement, related to the chronograph stopping on its own, due to a bushing design issue?
A: Yes, there was a real issue, and yes, Omega is aware of it. But the issue has been resolved.

Q: Does that mean new watches now coming out of Omega have new parts that will keep this from happening?
A: Yes, all brand new Speedmasters from Omega now no longer have the problem parts.

This really helped put my mind at ease after reading threads on the subject.

I can't wait to get my Speedmaster and will try and post pictures here when it arrives. This will be my first Omega, my first hand-wind watch, and my first watch without a date feature. Not being able to glance down occasionally and check the date while signing forms at the office is really going to take some getting used to.


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

melikewatches said:


> Really loving my Speedmaster 57 after I switched out the OEM bracelet. It is so versatile with different straps/bands. Milanese mesh, grey alligator, dark brown leather.
> 
> View attachment 16330233
> 
> View attachment 16330234
> 
> View attachment 16330235


Nice.


----------



## iceman767

dsjwatch said:


> Looks amazing in the sunlight!


Thanks!
It's a watch that just keeps giving.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

lo_scrivano said:


>


WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Timing the kids playtime in the store


----------



## time+tide

NewGuard84 said:


> Season’s Greetings all!
> View attachment 16319636











we have similar tastes, haven’t stocked up in a while and just finished the dalwhinnie, working thru the highland18


----------



## dsjwatch

time+tide said:


> Timing the kids playtime in the store
> View attachment 16331714


 🛼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Jorr said:


> First omega!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Congrats! Wear it in good health👍_


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

TWINS


----------



## time+tide

Finally got the bond strap for my watch, and here i thought the forstner was going to make it thru the new year, this bad boy has been busy changing shoes all year


----------



## time+tide

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16332336
> 
> 
> TWINS


Non-identical twins!


----------



## Jorr

OMEGAFORCE said:


> _Congrats! Wear it in good health_


Thanks a lot, I will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

time+tide said:


> Non-identical twins!


That's right 👉 HESA and SAPPHa 😄


----------



## deepsea03

the near pristine Grand Seiko and beat to hell Speedy yet both are perfect to me....perfection is subjective and relative.
In watches and people.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## time+tide

deepsea03 said:


> the near pristine Grand Seiko and beat to hell Speedy yet both are perfect to me....perfection is subjective and relative.
> In watches and people.
> Be excellent to each other.


Pondering my first GS purchase…..


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## leroytwohawks

Something different for today, an ￼Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante split seconds.


----------



## JP(Canada)

leroytwohawks said:


> Something different for today, an ￼Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante.
> View attachment 16334003


I remember those! From the Michael Schumacher era. Fantastic watch!


----------



## AOYE

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Purple Hayz

Picked this retro little number up last week, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## AOYE




----------



## John Frum

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Skitalets

The clasp is really fiddly but I like the look of the Forstner Komfit. Very comfortable/light as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjrchabot

A great read so far! 
As a Canadian, I have a great deal of admiration for Chris Hadfield. I met him this past summer at an event - incredibly nice guy, was great with my kids. Got a hat signed by him while I was there.

He was wearing his X-33 of course.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

I haven’t worn the speedy for a few weeks, but it’s back on the wrist today and I’ve fallen in love again.


----------



## Elton Balch

Put my 30th Anniversary Speedy back on the double ridged Shark strap; I’d forgotten how much l liked this one which has been languishing in my watchbox for (literally) years.


----------



## johare

Moved to an uncle seiko bracelet. I think it looks nicer than the oem one I had - the clasp isn’t great though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

this hasn’t left my wrist. Put it on the US1450 bracelet and really love the look and feel


----------



## John Frum

johare said:


> he clasp isn’t great though.


Look at Forstner's new milled clasp. I bet it would fit your US.


----------



## NewGuard84

time+tide said:


> View attachment 16332098
> 
> we have similar tastes, haven’t stocked up in a while and just finished the dalwhinnie, working thru the highland18


The DW15 is a nice midrange classic and the HP18... it regularly trades rankings with 4 and 5 figure bottles among the best scotches in the world.

Same good tastes in watches and drams. Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## johare

John Frum said:


> Look at Forstner's new milled clasp. I bet it would fit your US.


Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like it is good quality. I am thinking about getting an oem mark 2 speedmaster clasp for it but the forstner looks like it is a lot higher quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Sambation




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iceman767

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## alllexandru

deepsea03 said:


>


Great photo!
Watch is nice too


----------



## deepsea03

alllexandru said:


> Great photo!
> Watch is nice too


Thank you - have a great day


----------



## lo_scrivano

Old shot. But I love it so re-posting it. Besides there is no date so y’all would have no idea if I hadn’t said it


----------



## Skitalets

deepsea03 said:


>


Same vibe 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Skitalets said:


> Same vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great minds......


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday #1;










René


----------



## bettenco

Only thing that makes Tuesday's bearable.... Speedy Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Skitalets

deepsea03 said:


> Great minds......


I think you've got the better beverage!


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dsjwatch

AOYE said:


> Happy New Year!!!


WOW! Amazing pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magana_manuel

Silvek said:


> I haven’t worn the speedy for a few weeks, but it’s back on the wrist today and I’ve fallen in love again.
> 
> View attachment 16339848


What a beautiful speedy, great picture also!


----------



## AOYE

dsjwatch said:


> WOW! Amazing pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really thanks my friend! I succeeded to find and buy the specific model as a new and I really love this modern dial.

Regards!


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## kritameth

New shoes for Apollo 8 (032CUZ007559 with CTZ002303), looks okay?


----------



## PeteJE

kritameth said:


> New shoes for Apollo 8 (032CUZ007559 with CTZ002303), looks okay?
> View attachment 16344513


I like it… you are digging that new tool, huh?
I have one arriving today


----------



## kritameth

PeteJE said:


> I like it… you are digging that new tool, huh?
> I have one arriving today


The Bergeon 6767 was perfect for this job!


----------



## Elton Balch

kritameth said:


> New shoes for Apollo 8 (032CUZ007559 with CTZ002303), looks okay?
> View attachment 16344513


I would totally wear that combination. Nice watch and strap!


----------



## kritameth

Elton Balch said:


> I would totally wear that combination. Nice watch and strap!


Thank you @Elton Balch! 🙏 Was uncertain about the brown and black ceramic pairing initially, but the brown is a gradient that gets darker towards the watch head, definitely growing on me by the second.


----------



## canary301




----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## LayeredTrout

mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 16351812


New bracelet on 1861? Looks good!


----------



## mgonz12

Thank you! Yes it’s the new bracelet very comfortable .


----------



## mgonz12

LayeredTrout said:


> New bracelet on 1861? Looks good!


Thank you! Yes it’s the new bracelet ,you have a sharp eye lol


----------



## Beardy89

Speedmaster has been on my list for a number of years. I imagine it must be on most peoples


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## LayeredTrout

Assuming you are happy with it? I am thinking about pulling the trigger, but have read that the end link fit isn't perfect.


----------



## mgonz12

LayeredTrout said:


> Assuming you are happy with it? I am thinking about pulling the trigger, but have read that the end link fit isn't perfect.


Very happy. It looks better than the stock bracelet imo, and much lighter. The clasp was my only concern but it looks nicer than in photos. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## MackyP

mgonz12 said:


> Thank you! Yes it’s the new bracelet ,you have a sharp eye lol


Still new with the Speedy. Based on the picture, only way to tell is dot over 90 correct?


----------



## MackyP




----------



## mgonz12

MackyP said:


> Still new with the Speedy. Based on the picture, only way to tell is dot over 90 correct?


Yes at first glance that’s the easiest way to tell an 1861/63 from the newer ones I believe .


----------



## Adao

MackyP said:


>


May I know what bracelet is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JimmyBoots

I was holding off but I think it’s time to send my old 3570.50 off to service. Probably a good time so I can enjoy her more in better weather. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Beef rib


----------



## ctarshus

Happy Friday friends 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16370270


Excellent shot. Love how the orange hands pop! I’ve always (like many others) found the Speedy to be extremely legible due to the white hands. This Racing model accomplishes that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Excellent shot. Love how the orange hands pop! I’ve always (like many others) found the Speedy to be extremely legible due to the white hands. This Racing model accomplishes that as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is my most readable busy dial - ha! I really like the colors and layout as well.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 on a cold & frosty morning,


----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday  🍻


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## scottf.photo




----------



## Titan II

scottf.photo said:


> View attachment 16374005


Gorgeous!!😍😍

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## scottf.photo

Titan II said:


> Gorgeous!!😍😍
> 
> René


Thanks! Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Earthbound2

Just picked up my first Omega. Bought used from WatchVaultNYC. Watch is in terrific shape and came with the bracelet. Oh the bracelet! Have always loved the Omega bracelet the most until yesterday. I knew it would be challenging to size but was not expecting impossible. I got the pins out no problem but broke 2 tools and one pin trying to reinstall. Decided to stop before I did any damage or needed to order more pins. So, heading to Omega boutique in NYC at some point to size and evaluate movement. Very pleased with the look and size. Love the iconic Moonwatch but not the 42mm size. Glad I went smaller. 








I will be ordering a StrapSmith ammo bag leather strap once I get the bracelet sized. Just cut away a 20mm for the time being, and poorly I might add.


----------



## Elton Balch

Earthbound2 said:


> Just picked up my first Omega. Bought used from WatchVaultNYC. Watch is in terrific shape and came with the bracelet. Oh the bracelet! Have always loved the Omega bracelet the most until yesterday. I knew it would be challenging to size but was not expecting impossible. I got the pins out no problem but broke 2 tools and one pin trying to reinstall. Decided to stop before I did any damage or needed to order more pins. So, heading to Omega boutique in NYC at some point to size and evaluate movement. Very pleased with the look and size. Love the iconic Moonwatch but not the 42mm size. Glad I went smaller.
> View attachment 16374125
> 
> I will be ordering a StrapSmith ammo bag leather strap once I get the bracelet sized. Just cut away a 20mm for the time being, and poorly I might add.


Pins are re-installed against the direction of the removal arrow on the bracelet. I tap them back into place with a small watch mallet. Here’s a utube video describing the process; different bracelet than yours butbthe process is the same. I apologize if I’m telling you something you already know!


----------



## Earthbound2

Elton Balch said:


> Pins are re-installed against the direction of the removal arrow on the bracelet. I tap them back into place with a small watch mallet. Here’s a utube video describing the process; different bracelet than yours butbthe process is the same. I apologize if I’m telling you something you already know!


Thank you. I didn’t realize. I was going in the same direction, bent a pin and put the brakes on. I watched videas describing the removal only. I will give it a shot again tomorrow. Great to know. 👍


----------



## Elton Balch

Earthbound2 said:


> Thank you. I didn’t realize. I was going in the same direction, bent a pin and put the brakes on. I watched v ideas describing the removal only. Great to know. 👍


No problem! Really, it’s a piece of cake to put it back. I’ve done a few of those kinds of bracelets. Nice find on the watch; I’m definitely jealous!


----------



## kritameth




----------



## glg

New strap today









Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bes-b2

Hello guys! I am happy to be able to post here now! Happy to be here!

Here's the most artsy photo of my Speedy 3861 sapphire sandwich I can do so far.


----------



## Titan II

bes-b2 said:


> Hello guys! I am happy to be able to post here now! Happy to be here!
> 
> Here's the most artsy photo of my Speedy 3861 sapphire sandwich I can do so far.


Hello, and welcome! Congratulations on your new _Speedmaster_!

Rene


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## dt75

Joined the club yesterday!


----------



## TheHun

.


----------



## Elton Balch

Just changed to an Uncle Seiko US1479 Bracelet.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Waited (far) too long to join the club, but I finally found the perfect Speedy











Now about that Ed White cal. 321


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Purple Hayz said:


> Waited (far) too long to join the club, but I finally found the perfect Speedy
> 
> View attachment 16384461
> 
> 
> 
> Now about that Ed White cal. 321


Beauty! You picked a great one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Joined the club. 145.022-68 transitional model. Should be here Monday


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Cop_Out




----------



## Sambation




----------



## CPRwatch

Brightening up a dull & dreary day ,


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday…..


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Tuesday…..
> 
> View attachment 16390500


Clayton!! Good to see you back.

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all;










René


----------



## speedylover

My 3861 hesalite


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## lo_scrivano

A watch that doesn’t cost $81,000


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Clayton!! Good to see you back.
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday, all;
> 
> View attachment 16390871
> 
> 
> René


Thanks Rene,

been out for a while with the dreaded Omicron, a gift from my daughter who caught it at the Care Home where she works…….ug, was brutal, totally out of it for almost a week, and really only feeling better now almost 3 weeks later!


----------



## DonLuis

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Rene,
> 
> been out for a while with the dreaded Omicron, a gift from my daughter who caught it at the Care Home where she works…….ug, was brutal, totally out of it for almost a week, and really only feeling better now almost 3 weeks later!


Glad to hear you are going better; might I ask vaccine or no ?


----------



## Maddog1970

DonLuis said:


> Glad to hear you are going better; might I ask vaccine or no ?


Double vac, with my booster scheduled for Saturday…….51, pretty healthy, hit me a like a truck…..not fun


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Rene,
> 
> been out for a while with the dreaded Omicron, a gift from my daughter who caught it at the Care Home where she works…….ug, was brutal, totally out of it for almost a week, and really only feeling better now almost 3 weeks later!


Oh No!! Sorry to hear that, but it's good to know you're on the mend now and finally starting to feel better. How is Mrs. Maddog? Is she doing okay?

Rene


----------



## Cop_Out




----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Oh No!! Sorry to hear that, but it's good to know you're on the mend now and finally starting to feel better. How is Mrs. Maddog? Is she doing okay?
> 
> Rene


Mrs Maddog? The mother of my children, cancer survivor…..she barely had a cold!

made of tougher stuff it seems!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Mrs Maddog? The mother of my children, cancer survivor…..she barely had a cold!
> 
> made of tougher stuff it seems!


That's great news! Good to hear all are fairing much better.

Looking forward to seeing some photos of Ms. Kilo. I hope she got a chance to enjoy our nice "crisp" temperatures a few weeks ago?!

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's great news! Good to hear all are fairing much better.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some photos of Ms. Kilo. I hope she got a chance to enjoy our nice "crisp" temperatures a few weeks ago?!
> 
> René


Kilo does love the snow!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo does love the snow!
> View attachment 16393307
> View attachment 16393309


Haha...I love it!!

René


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today….Kilo finishing off her breakfast….


----------



## Earthbound2

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo does love the snow!
> View attachment 16393307
> View attachment 16393309


Ahh. The Akita seal! Beautiful


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16398347
> View attachment 16398348


What a beauty!!🤩 The watch ain't bad either.

René


----------



## Coriolanus

New shoes...


----------



## time+tide

Time for dinner folks! Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lo_scrivano

3592.50


----------



## projekt-h

I re-joined the Speedmaster club last night. One could say, the moon and the stars aligned for me to end up with this one... (Sorry, I hate that I just had to use that, too. No more of those)

This sort of started last week. Went to the Omega boutique to get a strap for my Planet Ocean and ended up buying a white SMP. They offered to throw in the straps I wanted with it, but because I need the short length ones they had to order them in for me. Went there with my buddy to pick them up yesterday. As usual they offer up a couple beers while we're waiting for them to swap them, and we're hanging out chatting with the girl who's always taken great care of us. 

While we're hanging out my buddy is flipping through their giant store catalogue and comes across the 2020 Olympics Speedmaster page, and one of them caught my eye because I hadn't seen it before. She tells us "Yeah, that was one of the Japan-only ones, but we managed to get that one in at special request for one of our ultra-VIP clients. It's one of five that Omega officially brought into the country. He passed on it to get a different one. You want to see it?" 

Of course I said yes. I knew I couldn't buy it, but just to be able to see it while we're already hanging out, I had to. She brings it out still in the plastic container, pops it out and unwraps it. As soon as I put it on I knew I needed it. My buddy has been there when I've bought a few watches now, and said he's never seen my eyes nearly pop out of my head when looking at something, even the Ploprof I fell in love with. She told me the price, which I realized was a stretch, but doable, and after a few more minutes of staring at it I had them size it down and took it home.

Now that I've probably bored half of y'all to death, the goods:





































To make it even better, they threw in the coated fabric strap that comes on the new-gen Hesalite Speedy with it.

I'm over the moon with this one. (OK, I lied. No more of those, promise)


----------



## Coriolanus

projekt-h said:


> I re-joined the Speedmaster club last night. One could say, the moon and the stars aligned for me to end up with this one... (Sorry, I hate that I just had to use that, too. No more of those)
> 
> This sort of started last week. Went to the Omega boutique to get a strap for my Planet Ocean and ended up buying a white SMP. They offered to throw in the straps I wanted with it, but because I need the short length ones they had to order them in for me. Went there with my buddy to pick them up yesterday. As usual they offer up a couple beers while we're waiting for them to swap them, and we're hanging out chatting with the girl who's always taken great care of us.
> 
> While we're hanging out my buddy is flipping through their giant store catalogue and comes across the 2020 Olympics Speedmaster page, and one of them caught my eye because I hadn't seen it before. She tells us "Yeah, that was one of the Japan-only ones, but we managed to get that one in at special request for one of our ultra-VIP clients. It's one of five that Omega officially brought into the country. He passed on it to get a different one. You want to see it?"
> 
> Of course I said yes. I knew I couldn't buy it, but just to be able to see it while we're already hanging out, I had to. She brings it out still in the plastic container, pops it out and unwraps it. As soon as I put it on I knew I needed it. My buddy has been there when I've bought a few watches now, and said he's never seen my eyes nearly pop out of my head when looking at something, even the Ploprof I fell in love with. She told me the price, which I realized was a stretch, but doable, and after a few more minutes of staring at it I had them size it down and took it home.
> 
> Now that I've probably bored half of y'all to death, the goods:
> 
> View attachment 16402197
> 
> 
> View attachment 16402198
> 
> 
> View attachment 16402199
> 
> 
> View attachment 16402201
> 
> 
> To make it even better, they threw in the coated fabric strap that comes on the new-gen Hesalite Speedy with it.
> 
> I'm over the moon with this one. (OK, I lied. No more of those, promise)


That might just be one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Just joined last week w/a 3861 Hesalite purchased from someone on WUS (my trusty 1966 Leica KS-15(4), from the same industrial design era, in background).


----------



## projekt-h

Coriolanus said:


> That might just be one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.


Thank you! I definitely agree, which is why even though I definitely should not have grabbed it with my recent spending, I knew I needed to. 

I also think it’s re-ignited my love for the Speedmaster, and has me reconsidering my PO and Seamaster haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> Thank you! I definitely agree, which is why even though I definitely should not have grabbed it with my recent spending, I knew I needed to.
> 
> I also think it’s re-ignited my love for the Speedmaster, and has me reconsidering my PO and Seamaster haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we see a shot of the backside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Can we see a shot of the backside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful what you assk for.

René


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## BryanUsrey1

So happy to be a part of this club starting today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

BryanUsrey1 said:


> So happy to be a part of this club starting today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to The Club, Bryan!! Congratulations on your new _Speedmaster_!!🍾🥂 Enjoy the honeymoon!

René


----------



## Titan II

The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## NewGuard84

After trying and loving the US1450 on both the Speedy and SMP (thanks to René for all the comments here on the 1450), I am back to the US1479 (brushed/polished) which may be my favourite bracelet for the Speedy. 

Happy Speedy Tuesday all!


----------



## lo_scrivano

I am biased but there are days when I think this is the best Speedy out there. The way it was originally intended to be.


----------



## bettenco

145.022 on US1171. Happy speedy Tuesday to all!


----------



## Titan II

NewGuard84 said:


> After trying and loving the US1450 on both the Speedy and SMP (thanks to René for all the comments here on the 1450), I am back to the US1479 (brushed/polished) which may be my favourite bracelet for the Speedy.
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday all!
> View attachment 16406927


My pleasure, NG! Happy to help iut when and where I'm able.

I love the look and feel of my US1450, but that US1479 has really been growning on me. I think I might have to pick one up sometime, but first I want to make sure the OMEGA oem friction clasp will mate to it. Then, once I've sourced another clasp, I will but the 1479.

Thanks for returning the favour!😉

René


----------



## bombaywalla

Well, I finally remembered  the Speedy Tues thing (thanks to many of you & to TitanII who often posts & reminds me it's Speedy Tues). i shuffled my watch rotation order to have mine on today.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday for me…..


----------



## Elton Balch

I didn’t remember it was speedy Tuesday, but put this on this morning anyway…


----------



## NewGuard84

Titan II said:


> My pleasure, NG! Happy to help iut when and where I'm able.
> 
> I love the look and feel of my US1450, but that US1479 has really been growning on me. I think I might have to pick one up sometime, but first I want to make sure the OMEGA oem friction clasp will mate to it. Then, once I've sourced another clasp, I will but the 1479.
> 
> Thanks for returning the favour!😉
> 
> René


Thanks René.

I can see why the 1450 is known as the “holy grail” and I’m glad I got one. I plan to rotate it on my SMP and Speedy.

I am actually planning to pick up the 1162/163 (I believe) clasp for the 1450 (thanks again) and can check if it also fits the 1479, which I am hoping it will. The polished parts of this version of the 1479 really accent the Speedy’s lugs and other polished bits nicely. For me, it’s also at least as comfortable as the 1450, or maybe a bit more so. The aesthetics also grow on you and make you want to leave it on.

I will report back if I can get the clasp and try it with the 1479.

Cheers!

Stephen


----------



## Titan II

NewGuard84 said:


> Thanks René.
> 
> I can see why the 1450 is known as the “holy grail” and I’m glad I got one. I plan to rotate it on my SMP and Speedy.
> 
> I am actually planning to pick up the 1162/163 (I believe) clasp for the 1450 (thanks again) and can check if it also fits the 1479, which I am hoping it will. The polished parts of this version of the 1479 really accent the Speedy’s lugs and other polished bits nicely. For me, it’s also at least as comfortable as the 1450, or maybe a bit more so. The aesthetics also grow on you and make you want to leave it on.
> 
> I will report back if I can get the clasp and try it with the 1479.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Stephen


Tha is Stephen, that would be great! Much appreciated.

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## projekt-h

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Can we see a shot of the backside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's exactly as it looks in the catalog photos... I'm too lazy to take one and blur out the serial numbers and such lol.



Titan II said:


> Be careful what you assk for.
> 
> René


----------



## pascs

My everyday Racing and a lightly modified brown dial Speedy.










Trying to capture the brown dial speedy.


----------



## fish70




----------



## projekt-h

Since it’s been a while since I had my last regular Speedmaster professional, and don’t 100% remember-

How’s the lume hold up overnight - specifically the new 3861s? I remember my 1861 doing pretty well, but I may be mistaken.

Asking because I pretty much always wear my watches to sleep, and use them to check the time when I randomly wake up, but my SMP300m loses all legibility after a couple hours in the dark, while my Planet Ocean does fantastic. Getting that Olympic LE (the lume isn’t very much to speak of on it, and I don’t think I would want to daily wear that one) reignited my love for the Speedmaster, so I’m considering dumping both Seamasters for a Sapphire sandwich as my daily.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pascs said:


> My everyday Racing and a lightly modified brown dial Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 16408694
> 
> 
> Trying to capture the brown dial speedy.
> View attachment 16408693
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16408701


Very cool! I’ve got a brown dial Speedy as well and it is very difficult to capture it unless there is a lot of light. Otherwise a lot of times it just looks like a black dial in pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Very cool! I’ve got a brown dial Speedy as well and it is very difficult to capture it unless there is a lot of light. Otherwise a lot of times it just looks like a black dial in pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes its really hard to capture the dial. The brown dial is originally a Sapphire sandwich case, but I transferred it to a hesalite case. I had it fitted with the normal black bezel at first but it didnt really make too much difference to the look, until I fitted the metal bezel and I think it really made a huge difference, the brown seems much more intense.


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## danielvolsh

zengineer said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Looks much better with a white face in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

The Golden Hour


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Joined the club with the 3861 hesalite











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CPRwatch

Just a trinket , I found this hiding in my sock drawer as you do,


----------



## kritameth




----------



## sleepyhead123

Another one of these dime a dozen Speedmasters. Well, two.

Went out with this on the wrist.











Came back with this on the wrist.











And then threw them back in the drawer with all the other trinkets.



















This just in! Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope Co‑Axial...


So, I just got word a few days ago that my AD just got the first Chronoscope in. Only the blue dial. I was hoping to see a white with blue text or a red text model. The blue dial is pretty bland on the website, but I told him I would come by to take a look so I can see what it looks like...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WatchEater666

1968 speedy. IMO vintage is the only way to go.


----------



## Brian1275

Just joined the club today. Damn happy to be here.


----------



## PFEN

DuckaDiesel said:


> A rejoint le club avec l'hésalite 3861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk Pro


J'ai fait la même chose que toi hier. entered with my Tudor.. and came out with an extra speed


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

Good save the Speed


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bettenco

Happy speedy Tuesday all! 

Double dipping today, 345.0808 on the left, 145.022 on the right. Looking to trade one, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## PFEN

Belgique tea time


----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing coffee! No whiskey, beer, or wine like some of the above posters


----------



## C.V.

I’m an official member of the club but need to wait for a couple of months to wear it as it a present. 
Can’t wait!

I’ll also be looking for inspiration on a couple of straps for it.


----------



## Skitalets

Stopped by the Boutique to pick up the rally strap for the Chronoscope. I can’t say enough good things about it — thick, comfortable against the wrist, an exceptional finishing on the buckle. 

I gave over my hesalite Speedy for service, and this will stay on strap until that comes back.


----------



## Tony A.H

PFEN said:


> Good save the Speed
> View attachment 16418231


 something Nostalgic about holding a Newspaper in your hands today, when the world has become Paperless .
no wonder why we all here like Analogue  .

congratulations on the new acquisition.


----------



## Titan II

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16422959


I love the Speedy on grey suede! Beautiful!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

GMTtwotone said:


> Tuesday!


Ooo, green...I like it!!🤠👍

René


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## PFEN




----------



## anonymousmoose

It's been a speedy few days


----------



## PFEN




----------



## nicosuave1

here's my '57, absolutely love it.


----------



## Inater

Still the best


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Waiting at the VW service centre


----------



## THFCJohn

Ultraman!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## PFEN

did I go back in time?
a speedmaster..
there's a poster of the Doors concert...
find the mistake...


----------



## PFEN

I always thought that one day my wife would give me the car that goes with the watch..  
and she did...😇
except that the size of the vehicle...
I am not disappointed..
but since then, I've left the Monaco in its box and I wear the speedmaster...


----------



## projekt-h

That Tokyo Speedmaster really got under my skin, and made me fall back in love with the first watch I ever really, truly wanted. I was out of town for the last week and didn't wear it or take it with me (traveled with my Pelagos, put on my Seamaster when I got home) and just threw it on again for the first time in over a week yesterday morning:










Decided at that point that the Speedmaster really is _the_ watch for me, and that I needed a "normal" Speedmaster for everyday wear.


----------



## Split-Personality

C.V. said:


> I’m an official member of the club but need to wait for a couple of months to wear it as it a present.
> Can’t wait!
> 
> I’ll also be looking for inspiration on a couple of straps for it.


Me too, picked a 145.022 up in October, yet to be old enough to wear it.


----------



## C.V.

Split-Personality said:


> Me too, picked a 145.022 up in October, yet to be old enough to wear it.


How much longer do you need to wait?
I’ve got 3 months.


----------



## Split-Personality

Just over a month! Which is good and bad in equal measure.


----------



## Split-Personality

Got three NATOS, not sure I’ll get on with them but I’ll try. Already eyeing up other options.


----------



## Pete26

On a Sydney Strap Co NATO "Casino Royale".


----------



## PFEN




----------



## projekt-h

projekt-h said:


> Since it’s been a while since I had my last regular Speedmaster professional, and don’t 100% remember-
> 
> How’s the lume hold up overnight - specifically the new 3861s? I remember my 1861 doing pretty well, but I may be mistaken.
> 
> Asking because I pretty much always wear my watches to sleep, and use them to check the time when I randomly wake up, but my SMP300m loses all legibility after a couple hours in the dark, while my Planet Ocean does fantastic. Getting that Olympic LE (the lume isn’t very much to speak of on it, and I don’t think I would want to daily wear that one) reignited my love for the Speedmaster, so I’m considering dumping both Seamasters for a Sapphire sandwich as my daily.


Answered my own question by buying one, haha. 

In case anyone was wondering about this, I had zero issues with full darkness, and even some ambient light legibility at 645am. The lume kept up through the night. It’s no Pelagos (have yet to find stronger legibility under any conditions than that thing) but it held up and remained legible through the night. 

Id also like to say I am a much bigger fan of the bracelet on the 3861 than I expected to be. I thought it felt a bit dainty, though knowing it’s OEM it has the build quality to hold up to most anything I’d do with it, but the comfort is surprising. With my dive watches I was always using the microadjust clasps, easily 3-4 times a day. I thought I would be unhappy with a bracelet without one at this point, but even without using the extra adjuster in the clasp it’s always just worked. It’s on the inner hole now, and I suspect come the warmer weather and humidity of spring summer the outer hole will be the perfect fit for that half of the year. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

V date tonight. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

So I had an idea...

The bracelet on my 3861 is much nicer looking and more comfortable than the one on the Tokyo, and when I got the Tokyo they offered to throw in a strap, so I got the coated nylon from the Hesalite 3861.

(Sorry my phone camera is being a POS tonight)


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2,


----------



## wus7




----------



## LayeredTrout

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

LayeredTrout said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 16439010


what do you think of your watch?
I hesitated for a long time..
maybe too much week reading.
and to hear that the bracelet.. this.. that... I got it into my head that this watch did not suit me.
I went back.. and finally I bought.
honestly.
I do not regret...
and the strap...
well, I got used to it.. very well used to it...
I will almost forget that I wear a watch on my wrist..

bonne fin de journée...


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday #7;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Split-Personality

Keep em coming guys!

How long do you think an 861 newly serviced run from a full wind do we feel? I am yet to wear it, but the watchmaker said it’s a good idea to give it a wind once a week. I actually unintentionally hit full wind so figured I’d time how long it ran with the chronograph running…. It’s now passed 48h and things are still moving. I can’t comment on accuracy as I didn’t set the time or run a stopwatch in tandem.

Sounds good though for a 40yo watch though I am guessing?


----------



## projekt-h




----------



## mjrchabot

Uh oh, my fuel is running low! It starts to look like a Saturn V I guess after a few pours 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## PFEN

Split-Personality said:


> Continuez à les gars à venir !
> 
> Combien de temps pensez-vous qu'un 861 nouvellement entretenu fonctionne à partir d'un vent plein se sentons-il ? Je ne l'ai pas encore porté, mais l'horloger a dit que c'était une bonne idée de lui donner un vent une fois par semaine. En fait, j'ai involontairement heurté le vent plein, alors j'ai pensé que j'aurais le temps de durer avec le chronographe en marche... Il est maintenant passé 48 heures et les choses bougent toujours. Je ne peux pas commenter l'exactitude car je n'ai pas réglé l'heure ou exécuté de chronomètre en tandem.
> 
> Ça a l'air bien cependant pour une montre de 40 ans, bien que je suppose ?





mjrchabot said:


> Euh oh, mon carburant est faible ! Ça commence à ressembler à un Saturne V, je suppose, après quelques déversements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


cheers ...


----------



## mjrchabot

PFEN said:


> cheers ...
> 
> View attachment 16441154


J’adore le Monaco. SVP partagez votre experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Couple questions - 

Anyone have one of the Velcro NASA straps they released last year and worn it for any notable amount of time? What's your thoughts on it? Looking forward to getting mine.

Also, the coated Nylon strap that comes on the new Hesalite - seems to have some sort of possibly synthetic lining, not marked as leather anywhere on it, can anyone confirm?


----------



## ETA2824-2

Split-Personality said:


> Sounds good though for a 40yo watch though I am guessing?


Power Reserve of a serviced watch is as good as new. Especially with handwound calibers.
50-52 hours are easily possible for a 861 or a 1861.


----------



## Split-Personality

Thank you very much, I have now set it off with a full wind, setting the time, without the chronograph running. Expect it to go even longer I presume?!


----------



## PFEN

mjrchabot said:


> J'adore le Monaco. SVP partagez votre expérience ?
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


It's not the best caliber.
it's not one of the best watches in this price range.
we like it or not.
but it leaves no one indifferent.`
I wanted one. I don't know why..
steeve... the cars.. the "Le Mans racing circuit" where I often went to see car races..
I don't quite know what to say...
it's there... and I like to wear it.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## piccolo76




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Can't tell if this is a Levi ad or an Omega ad. Nice shot!

The one that stole my heart...!


----------



## projekt-h

28m11s to clear the snow off the driveway










And it caught a few flakes trying to clear ice off the non-heated mirrors of my truck











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

145.022-68


----------



## projekt-h

This is the first time in I couldn’t even tell how long that I’ve worn a singular watch for an entire week… excluding when I wore my Pelagos while traveling last week. 













deepsea03 said:


> 145.022-68


I’d give it 3-4 years of daily wear before mine looks like that, or at least on the outside, haha. 

I will say, I’m a heathen so if the hands or dial ever get wonky, I’ll have them replaced in a service. I’ll take functionality over collectibility or future value for my own stuff that I’ve purchased new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Friday?…..why not…..


----------



## Skitalets

Maddog1970 said:


> Speedy Friday?…..why not…..
> 
> View attachment 16446490


Speedy Friday, let’s do it.


----------



## lanjim

This one because it goes with all the snow









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## I expedite

I'm petitioning for entry into the club. My Speedmaster just arrived a few days ago. It is already battling another watch in my collection for "favorite" status. It won the accuracy competition on day 1. I may need to pull the back off and look for a battery as it may be doping.


I found a worthwhile use for my wife's roses.


----------



## PKC




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside Saturday


----------



## mjrchabot

PFEN said:


> It's not the best caliber.
> it's not one of the best watches in this price range.
> we like it or not.
> but it leaves no one indifferent.`
> I wanted one. I don't know why..
> steeve... the cars.. the "Le Mans racing circuit" where I often went to see car races..
> I don't quite know what to say...
> it's there... and I like to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 16444447
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444448
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444450


It’s a beautiful watch… I checked it out at the AD a little while ago, I can’t get over the MSRP of it. Seems very high for a modular chronograph. Someday maybe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Laurentdg

Omega SS on nylon strap and Bracelet. Enjoy


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VizslaFriend

I have finally joined the Professional Club with a new hesalite 3861 Speedy. 😎👍

Summary of my first impression: *I-Understand-Everything-Now… *This watch is simply *PERFECT*, especially with the cordura strap and deployant.









2 more photos:


















Thank you guys for all the inspiration!

On a side note, I am infinitely grateful for God’s provision, including the fact that I could just walk into the Omega Boutique on a sunny Saturday, and then buy such a luxury watch… 🙏🏻


----------



## NewGuard84

VizslaFriend said:


> I have finally joined the Professional Club with a new hesalite 3861 Speedy. 😎👍
> 
> Summary of my first impression: *I-Understand-Everything-Now… *This watch is simply *PERFECT*, especially with the cordura strap and deployant.
> View attachment 16450916
> 
> 
> 2 more photos:
> View attachment 16450919
> 
> 
> View attachment 16450920
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for all the inspiration!
> 
> On a side note, I am infinitely grateful for God’s provision, including the fact that I could just walk into the Omega Boutique on a sunny Saturday, and then buy such a luxury watch… 🙏🏻


Enjoy your new Speedmaster, you have excellent taste! (I may be biased) 

As I wear mine and watch others enjoy theirs, it only becomes more and more understandable why they have become so iconic.


----------



## projekt-h

Playing with positioning and trying to resist the urge to snip the second piece underneath this time around and wear it as a standard NATO


----------



## projekt-h

Took a couple better photos of the Tokyo after the bracelet swap:


----------



## keerola

Re-joined the club today. Third time's the charm? I did have a 1861 hesalite on a bracelet some time back and i really liked it. But then i got the opportunity to trade it for a sapphire sandwich (1863) and i took it. Well, i didn't connect at all with the sapphire sandwich... Then because of 3861 the prices soared, and because i did not fancy the new bracelet i actually thought that i'm done with Speedy.

Today i visited my AD and saw this. Hesalite on a cordura strap. I have always thought one should buy on bracelet. But this time i had to let go of that principle and just get this one. It was very good price and the dial and movement is well worth the price difference compared to the old 1861! The 'sailcloth' is by far the most comfortable i have ever tried. It too tapers to ~15mm, clasp is around 16mm.


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## PFEN

👍😇


----------



## ETA2824-2

Speedy .005


----------



## Daval

Hi,
I'm a new member that just joined and I couldn't resist this Speedmaster thread. 

So posting my favorite model: -71


----------



## projekt-h

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16453339


Love that strap, what is it?


----------



## ETA2824-2

This is a colour picture of the .005


----------



## Daval

A modified FOIS (hesalite conversion and aged lume) on an Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## VizslaFriend

Happy Speedy Tuesday! 👻


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## bubba0951

projekt-h said:


> Love that strap, what is it?


Rubber B


----------



## projekt-h

bubba0951 said:


> Rubber B


Interesting. For what watch? I haven’t seen them make anything for any Omegas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

projekt-h said:


> Interesting. For what watch? I haven’t seen them make anything for any Omegas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was for Rolex Yachtmaster, fits fine.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> Was for Rolex Yachtmaster, fits fine.


Actually was for my 40mm Air King, sorry.


----------



## projekt-h

bubba0951 said:


> Actually was for my 40mm Air King, sorry.


Gotcha. Cool, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## projekt-h

I've really been enjoying this NATO... part of me wants to switch to one of the Velcro straps I got, but dang is that gonna be hard. 



















I also have an Artem NATO en route to try those out. Will definitely be giving it a good assessment compared to the Omega OEM straps.


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## mtbmike

*CPRwatch*👍👍👍


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

When a 9 years wait finally happens!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Switched it my carbon fibre dial Omega to a carbon fibre look strap

It would be nicer if the strap was a bit more faded. Any way to speed a strap fading?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Amriteshwar Singh said:


> When a 9 years wait finally happens!
> View attachment 16459923


Nice - don't see many of the new Reduced model here in WUS. It looks great on your wrist


----------



## PFEN




----------



## projekt-h

Chronograph being put to use!

Timing stripping some parts in acid at work!









Waiting for ski wax to set!









Justifications for spending objectively silly amounts of money on antiquated technology! Haha


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Mido

Timing a burn. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Saturday for me , trying the Ultraman on a two piece nato with OEM buckle .


----------



## PFEN

Week end 😊
My Wife JL REVERSO & speed


----------



## It's Hedley

I recently received a couple of straps for my Speedy from HDStraps of Vietnam. Overall the quality of the straps is excellent. I have never owned an OEM leather/alligator strap for the Speedy, but I am generally very pleased with how these turned out. I wanted something to dress up the watch just a bit and these do so.

The black is a double ridge small scale alligator and the brown is a double ridge alligator skin. Both have deployant clasps and curved ends. They took about a month total to complete and be delivered, so not bad. The curved ends are not completely flush with the case, which is the only criticism I have and that is a minor nitpick.


----------



## tommy_boy

An oldie (Seamaster-wrong thread!) but a goodie:


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## ETA2824-2

tommy_boy said:


> An oldie but a goodie:


But a *SEA*master ...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Only Hesalites offer such a view!


----------



## canary301




----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice - don't see many of the new Reduced model here in WUS. It looks great on your wrist


Thank You. I appreciate it and love to share in brief more if we don't mind : )

First time I saw a speedy was 24 years ago as a kid and was intrigued by the inscription on the case back of it 'being on the moon!' Overtime I forgot about it and until I Joined WUS 9 years back and mostly ever since been following the thread, hearing and learning so much, saving for all these year wanting to ' get' the Speedmaster professional 'only.' 

This 38mm speedmaster was a surprise buy as it fit right on my not so big wrist and the added utility of the date complication simply mesmerised me! It was a 'very' tough decision to let go off the 'Moonwatch' for this one, a tough transition considering how much you always dreamed of owning the Moonwatch for its legacy, movement, the case back inscription of it being on the moon, its just too many things to have to let go! 

In conclusion, this one is a lovely Speedmaster and has only been growing on me, I believe I made a good choice for this one as my first Speedmaster! The accuracy is on point, looks beautiful on the wrist and folks with no interest in watches have asked me and complimented it. 

For me, Its like every-time you look at it, it looks right back at you! Could not resist sharing my speedy journey as no place else is probably 'the place' for me where they would understand the journey one makes! 

PS: Thank you to everyone here on this forum who keep it going with their passion, stories and love for the speedy's that inspired me and I'm sure many to 'go get' theirs : )


----------



## Titan II

Amriteshwar Singh said:


> Thank You. I appreciate it and love to share in brief more if we don't mind : )
> 
> First time I saw a speedy was 24 years ago as a kid and was intrigued by the inscription on the case back of it 'being on the moon!' Overtime I forgot about it and until I Joined WUS 9 years back and mostly ever since been following the thread, hearing and learning so much, saving for all these year wanting to ' get' the Speedmaster professional 'only.'
> 
> This 38mm speedmaster was a surprise buy as it fit right on my not so big wrist and the added utility of the date complication simply mesmerised me! It was a 'very' tough decision to let go off the 'Moonwatch' for this one, a tough transition considering how much you always dreamed of owning the Moonwatch for its legacy, movement, the case back inscription of it being on the moon, its just too many things to have to let go!
> 
> In conclusion, this one is a lovely Speedmaster and has only been growing on me, I believe I made a good choice for this one as my first Speedmaster! The accuracy is on point, looks beautiful on the wrist and folks with no interest in watches have asked me and complimented it.
> 
> For me, Its like every-time you look at it, it looks right back at you! Could not resist sharing my speedy journey as no place else is probably 'the place' for me where they would understand the journey one makes!
> 
> PS: Thank you to everyone here on this forum who keep it going with their passion, stories and love for the speedy's that inspired me and I'm sure many to 'go get' theirs : )


Thanks for sharing your story and enthusiasm! It's always good to read of someone who thoroughly appreciates and enjoys the watch they've chosen, and the journey that got them there.

Congratulations, and enjoy your _Speedmaster_!!

René


----------



## projekt-h




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sunrise over the central Alps:


----------



## PFEN

& sunshine on North Sea


----------



## kritameth




----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 enjoying a bit of morning sunshine ,


----------



## deepsea03

145.022-68


----------



## texans93

Tuesday morning in West Texas…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterG12

Tokyo on 3861 bracelet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi

Soak'n it up.


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## projekt-h

Threw it on the Velcro strap. Kinda goofy looking, but unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## lo_scrivano

3592.50


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

projekt-h said:


> Since it’s been a while since I had my last regular Speedmaster professional, and don’t 100% remember-
> 
> How’s the lume hold up overnight - specifically the new 3861s? I remember my 1861 doing pretty well, but I may be mistaken.
> 
> Asking because I pretty much always wear my watches to sleep, and use them to check the time when I randomly wake up, but my SMP300m loses all legibility after a couple hours in the dark, while my Planet Ocean does fantastic. Getting that Olympic LE (the lume isn’t very much to speak of on it, and I don’t think I would want to daily wear that one) reignited my love for the Speedmaster, so I’m considering dumping both Seamasters for a Sapphire sandwich as my daily.


----------



## PFEN

it's still a bit cold here for the pool. I bought a dishwasher.. 
no need for a waterproof watch....
so the tudor stays in its box and I'm off with the speed.


----------



## projekt-h

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16472154


I ended up getting my answer by just buying one, haha. as it turns out, it does in fact hold up through any hours of darkness, even after being underneath a ski jacket most of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## BogdanS

Let this be post #10,001. 
It well deserves it!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonjello2

I’m in


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

good evening Mr USMC K9 .. & titanII
I note with pleasure that you, like me, try to share, via a few photos, the passion we feel for watches. whatever their brands.
it's always like a child's candy in this crazy world.
my photos are not always the most beautiful..
I use google to improve my very old memories of university where languages were not my first priority.
I enjoy reading you.
I enjoy seeing your photos.
it gives me a little dream.
this hope that we still share a bit of something.
for that I thank you for saying 'thank you' when a little Frenchman with his modest watches lives a little like you.

bien sincerement
bruno


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> good evening Mr USMC K9 .. & titanII
> I note with pleasure that you, like me, try to share, via a few photos, the passion we feel for watches. whatever their brands.
> it's always like a child's candy in this crazy world.
> my photos are not always the most beautiful..
> I use google to improve my very old memories of university where languages were not my first priority.
> I enjoy reading you.
> I enjoy seeing your photos.
> it gives me a little dream.
> this hope that we still share a bit of something.
> for that I thank you for saying 'thank you' when a little Frenchman with his modest watches lives a little like you.
> 
> bien sincerement
> bruno


My pleasure, Bruno! I'm sure I speak for all here when I say I'm happy to have you here sharing your passion with like-minded people.

René


----------



## Titan II

Deleted - double post.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Ultraman ,


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterG12

Again.. Rising Sun on 3861 bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Rejoined the club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Glad I can post here again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Speedy Tuesday “Cruisin’ USA” edition 😎
Interstate 8 Phoenix to San Diego 🌵🌴


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Travelller

_"Omega Days" are here! 🙌 _

Yet... this is still _The One_ for me... 
...on #SpeedyTuesday 🍻


----------



## ck2k01

Speedy Tuesday motivated me to finish a small hardware mod this morning that I had planned for the 18mm Haveston HVA-IVA L.O.S. velcro strap, which I’m now loving even more. (Non-standard installation too.)




























For deets, see








Divers on velcro... show 'em here.


Haveston IVA L.O.S. XL




www.watchuseek.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## PFEN

in 2011 I wandered around Basel.
this photo taken on the omega stand shows a nice decoration.
I let you judge the price of the watch. in Swiss francs of course : sournois:


----------



## RobC2

Here is a picture of my old Speedmaster Date taken with a real astronaut watch on display at the Smithsonian in Washington DC.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Alex_TA

Early spring.


----------



## Ronmex

First post after several years of lurking. I’ve tried on a dozen or so speedys over the years - the old one was too big for my tiny wrists - and finally decided to make the move with the new one after hitting a personal goal. Couldn’t be more stoked. Thanks to everyone that has shared pics on this forum; really love how this thing shines on different straps. Here is a pic of mine for good measure:


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I expedite

Just scrolling through these posts, I am struck by the beauty of these watches. Beyond the history and accomplishments, they are genuinely great-looking. The Speedmaster may be perfect.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## I expedite

Galaga said:


> View attachment 16492329


It's time to sharpen that mower blade.


----------



## time+tide

Ronmex said:


> First post after several years of lurking. I’ve tried on a dozen or so speedys over the years - the old one was too big for my tiny wrists - and finally decided to make the move with the new one after hitting a personal goal. Couldn’t be more stoked. Thanks to everyone that has shared pics on this forum; really love how this thing shines on different straps. Here is a pic of mine for good measure:
> 
> View attachment 16491451


Welcome to the forum! Nothing says speedy fan like a first post in the speedy club


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up the OEM leather strap for my Racing!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked up the OEM leather strap for my Racing!


Looks awesome. It’s a combo that if you just told me about I wouldn’t think it would work so well, but it looks so damn good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks awesome. It’s a combo that if you just told me about I wouldn’t think it would work so well, but it looks so damn good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I seem to prefer my Omegas on their OEM bands as opposed to the steel for some reason. More color maybe?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! I seem to prefer my Omegas on their OEM bands as opposed to the steel for some reason. More color maybe?


I’m the same way. Leather or rubber usually allows the watch to pop more, in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therealcbar

Picked up my first Speedy! One of the last (around here, anyway) 1863s at a local AD.

Totally loving this watch. And I honestly don’t understand the hate this bracelet got relative to the new one. I daresay it is more comfortable than the Oyster on my Datejust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

NewGuard84 said:


> Speedy Tuesday “Cruisin’ USA” edition
> Interstate 8 Phoenix to San Diego
> 
> View attachment 16485158
> 
> View attachment 16485159
> 
> View attachment 16485523


I remember my dad used to stop us kids listening to that song because he was one of those believing it's satanic. Didn't understand it was giving a Hollywood underworld narrative.

Awesome car! They cost a lot here in Australia


----------



## trinita




----------



## NewGuard84

anonymousmoose said:


> I remember my dad used to stop us kids listening to that song because he was one of those believing it's satanic. Didn't understand it was giving a Hollywood underworld narrative.
> 
> Awesome car! They cost a lot here in Australia


Thanks for the message, I read up more on the various interpretations of the song.

My parents did not want me listening to Welcome to the Jungle, with the same celebration/critique of the dark side of Los Angeles excess and hedonism. Satanic or not, it was probably wise of our parents to warn the kids to be careful with these tracks. There are many rooms in the “Hotel California” we should avoid, but I enjoy stopping in the bar for a drink from time to time.

I like the Speedmaster’s motorsport origins and appreciate the racing models, including that unique variation you have. My wife rolls her eyes when I run the chrono on road trips but it’s fun to track the times. This Challenger was a rental with the 305HP V6 and it would go if you pushed it. I want to try one of the more authentic V8 versions one day.

Cheers


----------



## SaMaster14

Thoroughly enjoying the leather strap!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## projekt-h




----------



## MisterG12

therealcbar said:


> Picked up my first Speedy! One of the last (around here, anyway) 1863s at a local AD.
> 
> Totally loving this watch. And I honestly don’t understand the hate this bracelet got relative to the new one. I daresay it is more comfortable than the Oyster on my Datejust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it’s a very comfortable bracelet. It’s the extended endlink I could never get use to . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

Walk to the _*National Automobile Museum *_in *Mulhouse* (France).
largest collection of Bugatti in the world. the royal Bugatti of course. also other cars, each more prestigious than the other. the speed was very happy to visit.


----------



## tatt169

Speedy on Hirsch Leonardo curved end strap









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Playing with straps.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alwaysontime12

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks amazing....this watch belongs on a nato strap.


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## WatchEater666

1968 transitional model with a DON bezel. Original everything and a super super matte dial. I attached a pic from the dealer I bought from too which shows the dial off better.


----------



## PFEN

today in the newspaper, an article about Bugatti cars and gordini. 
watches and beautiful cars. why not 

( Gordini cars's photos were taken at the national automobile museum in Mulhouse)


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## iwhelan

I recently purchased a new Speedmaster Pro through Jay at Topper, and had a great experience. I have to say that Omega got this watch really spot on. Great vintage-inspired details throughout that really made it easy to purchase this over a vintage step-dial Speedy that I can no longer justify purchasing at today's prices. I think the movement upgrades are great too, but for me the aesthetics over the 1861 were the main thing. The bracelet is very nice, although I wish it had come with the Chronoscope clasp. Maybe I will upgrade to that at some point.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

On a watchsteward strap











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum




----------



## alllexandru

Old photo but had to share again, so damn nice
I think I didn’t wear the stock bracelet for more than 1.5 years ….every time I change the straps or bracelets I’m telling myself to put again the stock bracelet but then with so many options I’m rotating and didn’t get the chance to put it again, my everyday now is forstner FL amazing comfortable


----------



## NewGuard84

Formula 1 opening weekend and got lucky today on a few other long awaited goodies 😃

Start your chronographs and away we go 🏎🏎🏎


----------



## navjing0614

While waiting for my Artem straps.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Love when the sun hits this one! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## PFEN

I made the presentations. 
not sure the _lady on the moon_ enjoys seeing _miss bathtub_ in her house


----------



## CPRwatch

The ST2 today ,


----------



## deepsea03

68 Transitional


----------



## Travelller

Happy SpeedyTuesday 🙌 🍻


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## PFEN




----------



## DoctorWolf

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/tkyviz










There are apparently 10 like this coming out on the 26th. 250 Swiss francs. I’m not sure what to think but my first thought is that it devalues the speedy once again


----------



## Toolwatchmd

DoctorWolf said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/tkyviz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are apparently 10 like this coming out on the 26th. 250 Swiss francs. I’m not sure what to think but my first thought is that it devalues the speedy once again


Oh man, I hope this thread doesn’t get flooded with pink and yellow plastic speedmasters in the coming months. This is one of my favorite ongoing threads.


----------



## sf16




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Erika’s corsa strap.
Gives it a nice racing vibe. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## PFEN

I hope the plastic stuff from swatch won't land here 😇


----------



## kritameth

I am going to flood this mother twice over with plastic, sorry, BIOCERAMIC every single day until the thread is locked, get ready.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## I expedite

kritameth said:


> I am going to flood this mother twice over with plastic, sorry, BIOCERAMIC every single day until the thread is locked, get ready.


It's your life, the "Bio" in your "Bioceramic" abomination is made from the Castor-Oil plant. The same plant that naturally produces ricin, one of the most toxic substances on earth. Your Swatch may be slowly killing you "every single day" or not...I might get one too. Let's shut it down.


----------



## therealcbar

Totally unintentional combination of the way I held my arm, hand, and phone makes it look like my Speedy is jumping out of the photo!


----------



## Toolwatchmd

kritameth said:


> I am going to flood this mother twice over with plastic, sorry, BIOCERAMIC every single day until the thread is locked, get ready.


As long as you accompany every single post with the phrase “Mission to Uranus.”


----------



## tatt169

The so called 'sapphire sandwich' on curved ended lugged Hirsch









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

With a colleague today, time travel


----------



## zengineer

DoctorWolf said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/tkyviz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are apparently 10 like this coming out on the 26th. 250 Swiss francs. I’m not sure what to think but my first thought is that it devalues the speedy once again


There are also 10 threads about them in this subforum alone. The only suprising part is they didn't call them 53rd Anniversary Beijing Paralympics Ed White's Nephew Models









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

INB4 this thread is inundated with MoonSwatch photos tomorrow (of which I do want to pick up the Neptune version)


----------



## GeSpot

Flik Flak x Omega Seamaster next! 😋😉🤣


----------



## GeSpot

Flik Flak x Omega Railmaster after that! 😋😉🤣


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## PoPZilla

View attachment 16522279


----------



## 5thLegion

Enjoyed sleeping in this AM while the crowds scramble for a plastic copy 😆


----------



## savka

Ended up sporting two today


----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous

savka said:


> Ended up sporting two today
> View attachment 16524722


Looks cool ! nice pair ! What strap is that on the moonswatch ? much better than the OEM velcro !


----------



## savka

tbensous said:


> Looks cool ! nice pair ! What strap is that on the moonswatch ? much better than the OEM velcro !


Thanks! It's a Di-Modell Rallye. And yes, the OEM velcro is terrible... much better on a strap.









Di-Modell Rallye Wapro Black Leather Watch Strap


Based on the perforated leather watch straps worn by drivers in European motor racing, with a unique double tang buckle, the vintage-style Di-Modell Rallye is perfect for Heuer and Omega. Handmade in Germany.




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## mefuzzy

A murder of chronos?









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Dark Overlord

Joined the club yesterday friends... and not with a Moon Swatch!


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MuckyMark

Random artsy pic to replace duplicate post….


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Speedy Tuesday










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy (and striploin) Tuesday!


----------



## PFEN

nimzotech said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz



nice on this bracelet. " _very stylish_"


----------



## PFEN

NewGuard84 said:


> Happy Speedy (and striploin) Tuesday!
> View attachment 16530936



well done.  
here is an impossible thing to do for those who bought the _* thing in plastic *_under penalty of seeing it melt


----------



## Beena

After coveting them them for twenty years and almost buying one in 2009 I finally joined the Speedy club today with a brand new 3861.


----------



## Titan II

Beena said:


> After coveting them them for twenty years and almost buying one in 2009 I finally joined the Speedy club today with a brand new 3861.
> 
> View attachment 16531521
> 
> View attachment 16531526


Welcome aboard, Beena! Enjoy the honeymoon...it's been a long time coming.

I know the feeling. I waited 25 years to acquire my _Speedmaster_, and it was well worth the wait. I couldn't be happier.

René


----------



## Beena

Titan II said:


> Welcome aboard, Beena! Enjoy the honeymoon...it's been a long time coming.
> 
> I know the feeling. I waited 25 years to acquire my _Speedmaster_, and it was well worth the wait. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> René


Thank you 🙏🏻 Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## masbret

Beena said:


> After coveting them them for twenty years and almost buying one in 2009 I finally joined the Speedy club today with a brand new 3861.
> 
> View attachment 16531521
> 
> View attachment 16531526


Great choice, congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

On Omega NATO, with a treasure I thought I lost.

View media item 15256650


----------



## nimzotech

JTK Awesome said:


> On Omega NATO, with a treasure I thought I lost.
> 
> View media item 15256650


All I get when clicking your link










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MisterG12

Ordered a burgundy gator that came with the Tokyo 2020 box set and picked it up yesterday. It is certainly more burgundy than the bezel but still looks good. Nice way to mix it up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabl




----------



## ctarshus

Enjoying a nice sunny day here








Happy weekend everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

QQ. The swatch speedmaster bioceramic case be scratch resistant like real ceramic or is just a fancy name for plastic/poly-propeline ?


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

gabl said:


> View attachment 16538069



very nice photo. very "classy"


----------



## PFEN

as in boxing: everyone at the scale this morning.
( I know, retirees really have nothing else to do)

126g for the speed & 179g for the diver.
if I wear speed today I can have a few peanuts with my glass of aperitif. 
I don't feel like I've take weight


----------



## John Frum

How many links did you remove from your Diver 300m, PFEN?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Speedy weekend


----------



## canary301




----------



## TypeRated

My new favorite


----------



## PFEN

John Frum said:


> How many links did you remove from your Diver 300m, PFEN?


3


----------



## Coriolanus

And then there were two. Picked this up today to keep my 1863 company:


----------



## PFEN

John Frum said:


> How many links did you remove from your Diver 300m, PFEN?


3 links removed on 300M. (same on the 3861)
some photos can be better than a long speech


----------



## tbensous

This thread should be locked.
The more I see it, the more inevitable I see my bank account going down in the near future.
I really need a speedy now...


----------



## PFEN

tbensous said:


> Ce fil doit être verrouillé.
> Plus je le vois, plus je vois mon compte bancaire tomber en panne dans un proche avenir.
> J'ai vraiment besoin d'une rapidité maintenant...


do like me.
invite your wife
tell her her hairdresser is fabulous
order wine
make her drink
promise to be nice at home and tidy the bathroom properly.
then tell him you're tired of having to check the time on a vulgar phone made in China and tell him you'd like a watch.
it's the easiest...
I leave it to you to imagine what will happen next.
finally, when the banker informs that the bank account is in red after the purchase

good luck @tbensous


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## PFEN

every evening I wonder which one I will choose the next day.


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> every evening I wonder which one I will choose the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16543320


How do you decide?

René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> How do you decide?
> 
> René





leaving them in the box and wearing something else


----------



## vee1rotate

Photo of a photo of my Speedmaster.


----------



## notepad12

Still enjoying every second... One of the main reasons I went for the Sapphire version
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

vee1rotate said:


> Photo of a photo of my Speedmaster.
> View attachment 16543740


Cool!!

René


----------



## Galaga

OMEGA on Instagram: "Lose yourself in a dream-like world, where the OMEGA story unfolds on watch movements that are pure magic. #OMEGAMyChoice"


OMEGA shared a post on Instagram: "Lose yourself in a dream-like world, where the OMEGA story unfolds on watch movements that are pure magic. #OMEGAMyChoice". Follow their account to see 2456 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## iceman767

Tokyo









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bettenco

Speedy Tuesday, Apollo XI NATO edition!


----------



## TheRealDCA

Can’t really see my Moonwatch, but I visited the Johnson Space Center yesterday and they had this display set up in one of the areas.


----------



## Lu..

Just added this Artem sailcloth strap…it is fantastic!!!!


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Speedy Tuesday
Ikea pickup










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## NewGuard84

tbensous said:


> This thread should be locked.
> The more I see it, the more inevitable I see my bank account going down in the near future.
> I really need a speedy now...


I wish I could help you but alas I can only confirm that a Speedmaster and Seamaster combination is epic: choose which one daily, mix in straps and bracelets, best of both worlds it seems.

You’re always welcome here, perhaps you’ll consider staying a while? It was the reverse order for me in these threads and I have ZERO regrets!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## snikerdewdle

Saw the new Speedmaster '57 today at the Omega Boutique near me and it looked awesome. I've owned two speedies over the years, an 1861 hesalite and a 3861 sapphire, and though I loved the way they looked I couldn't get over the lack of a date. The new one tickets just about all the boxes for me, its hand-wound, has a date, and is pretty thin. If they could throw the movement into the moonwatch case I would have it all lol. I know a lot of people complain about the tan lume but I think it really works on this watch. If anyone is on the fence about the model I recommend checking it out in person.


----------



## ChronoB

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16547515
> 
> View attachment 16547513


Those are some sweet lume shots!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

Family photo:


----------



## TheGreekPhysique

Hope they are still giving out cards. Here is my 94'.


----------



## anaplian

projekt-h said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due to family illness I’ve been spending lots of time at night in darkened rooms. The Speedmaster is not known for its lume but I’ve found it surprisingly long lasting and readable - even with older eyes.


----------



## Airjoe72

Good morning everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

*Again….








*


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## John Frum




----------



## SlCKB0Y

I had to rejoin the Speedmaster club after selling my Hesalite Moonwatch a couple of years ago and massively regretting it! FOIS, Uncle Seiko flatlink with Omega clasp and exhibition caseback. I’m loving it!


----------



## PFEN

nice combination with this bracelet


----------



## tbensous

Not mine, found this one online, but I thought it was a beautiful shot of the speedy.


----------



## Porky4774

When do I get my membership card haha!


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## PFEN

received the catalog by mail and a box of sweets


----------



## PFEN

newspapers and presidential elections. my coffee was hard to drink this morning..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee

View attachment 16558195


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## anonymousmoose

Porky4774 said:


> When do I get my membership card haha!
> View attachment 16554473


What's that model?


----------



## ETA2824-2

PFEN said:


> newspapers and presidential elections. my coffee was hard to drink this morning..
> 
> View attachment 16558070


Vive le Président, vive la République!


----------



## Porky4774

anonymousmoose said:


> What's that model?


It’s the 45th anniversary of Apollo 17. Tribute to gene Cernan. Ref.# is below from omegas site


----------



## C.V.

My long wait is finally over. The wife and I celebrated our 10 year milestone today and I have been handed my new speedy.

I went for the hesalite version on a fabric strap.

I’ve been wearing it today. Beautiful watch, very comfortable and will be treasured.

I bought a coupe of natos, a brown leather strap with a deployant clasp and also one of the new Forstner flat link bracelets to give me plenty of variation (well it is a speedy after all).


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## PFEN

ArnoDeFrance said:


> View attachment 16559128



hello, 
the Panda model, on blue leather: year 90? could you confirm or not? what reference? a comrade had the same (on a black greasy leather strap - white stitching). I loved this watch. I would love to find one.

_bonne journée d'Alsace_


----------



## Airjoe72

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16558478


Perfect combination! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Hi PFEN,

Blue Panda is model 311.33.40.30.02.001
This is a reedition (or interpretation) issued around summer 2016...
This is not the original strap since it's been worn and teared and i had to find an aftermarket one before it borke and the watch could fall or get lost... (OEM is way too expensive IMHO)


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Airjoe72 said:


> Perfect combination!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
I love both of them, and love the FOIS way more than the PRO.
Was not that expensive when it was released, if one can say an Omega is not expensive, but compared to current Speedy's prices, this was almost a bargain, and it seems to hold value very well


----------



## CPRwatch

Well it is Tuesday,


----------



## PFEN

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Hi PFEN,
> 
> Blue Panda is model 311.33.40.30.02.001
> This is a reedition (or interpretation) issued around summer 2016...
> This is not the original strap since it's been worn and teared and i had to find an aftermarket one before it borke and the watch could fall or get lost... (OEM is way too expensive IMHO)


merci...
thank you for the clarification. reissue. so my old comrade's must have been an older 'original' version. I also remember that his watch was an 'automatic' because he made fun of me with the morning ceremony of winding his watch.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

PFEN said:


> merci...
> thank you for the clarification. reissue. so my old comrade's must have been an older 'original' version. I also remember that his watch was an 'automatic' because he made fun of me with the morning ceremony of winding his watch.


As far as i know, and unless i'm gettign wrong, the blue pandal is specific to this 2016 model. I don't remember i've seen any other CK2998 reedition or varation in blue panda.
I guess you mean he watch was NOT an automatic, right ?


----------



## PFEN

ArnoDeFrance said:


> As far as i know, and unless i'm gettign wrong, the blue pandal is specific to this 2016 model. I don't remember i've seen any other CK2998 reedition or varation in blue panda.
> I guess you mean he watch was NOT an automatic, right ?


it was a black and white panda on a solid background. The watch was automatic, I'm sure. It was the limited series period of the German F1 schumarer driver.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Maybe more like model 3559.32.00 then :








Speedmaster Legend - 3559.32.00 | OMEGA FR®


Découvrez la montre Speedmaster Legend - 3559.32.00 !




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## C.V.

C.V. said:


> My long wait is finally over. The wife and I celebrated our 10 year milestone today and I have been handed my new speedy.
> 
> I went for the hesalite version on a fabric strap.
> 
> I’ve been wearing it today. Beautiful watch, very comfortable and will be treasured.
> 
> I bought a coupe of natos, a brown leather strap with a deployant clasp and also one of the new Forstner flat link bracelets to give me plenty of variation (well it is a speedy after all).











Proof of said watch on the beach ( well the paseo). I’m not taking this baby on the sand!
If you look closely, you can see a reflection of a palm tree in the hesalite.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

Happy Tuesday, all;










René


----------



## d.Kruger

More often than not, this is my daily. Not sure if I would like it better with a black and yellow “Speedmaster” script band. I have one on order to find out.


----------



## Ryan1881

What's some good leather straps for the Speedy?


----------



## nimzotech

It’s that day again











Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## John Frum

Ryan1881 said:


> What's some good leather straps for the Speedy?


The answer is, "Yes." Find something you really like, the Speedy will eat it up. I prefer Omega OEM straps on deployant, either OEM or RHD.
RHD:





RHD deployant clasps in stainless steel 16, 18, 20 and 22 mm


The best quality and values in deployant clasps



mywatchmaker.net













EDIT: Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Tzoid

Speedy Tuesday offering ....


----------



## d.Kruger

Get a strap or bracelet that you will like and wear. That is the correct answer. The strap can totally change the watch.

Here is my Tin Tin that I replaced the bracelet with a black and red strap, and I love it.


----------



## PFEN

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Maybe more like model 3559.32.00 then :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedmaster Legend - 3559.32.00 | OMEGA FR®
> 
> 
> Découvrez la montre Speedmaster Legend - 3559.32.00 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.omegawatches.com


indeed, this model is very similar to the one he wore. I will investigate around this reference; 
big thanks to you.


----------



## WatchEater666

Transitional model from late 60s with DON bezel. What’s not to love?


----------



## PFEN




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PFEN




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Tony A.H

C.V. said:


> View attachment 16560759
> 
> Proof of said watch on the beach ( well the paseo). I’m not taking this baby on the sand!
> If you look closely, you can see a reflection of a palm tree in the hesalite.


looks Great.
congratulations on both counts.


----------



## C.V.

I thought I’d try out the Speedmaster with a Forstner flat link bracelet.








This one is the new contemporary version. 
very comfy and with push button clasp.


----------



## Ryan Casper

Was finally able to get a DSOTM after drooling for years over it. Was debating between this model and Apollo 8. Feeling like I should have went with the Apollo 8.


----------



## 4011

3861 sapphire bought 6 weeks ago:


----------



## iceman767

Tokyo









credit Instagram @watchboxdiaries. Awesome photo

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MuZI




----------



## CPRwatch

View attachment 16575387
View attachment 16575386
View attachment 16575387

View attachment 16575386


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Tony A.H

Ryan Casper said:


> View attachment 16567111
> 
> Was finally able to get a DSOTM after drooling for years over it. Was debating between this model and Apollo 8. Feeling like I should have went with the Apollo 8.


lovely Ticker . BIG Congrats.


----------



## Firecrafter

Here's my application for membership! My 3513.50.00 Speedmaster Date. I really love the unique dial and stainless tachymeter bezel on this reference.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4011

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice strap!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy today,, and Darkside yesterday……


----------



## Maddog1970

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo….interesting how many watch guys are knife guys also!

…….v.nice Chris Reeve


----------



## FirNaTine23

Maddog1970 said:


> Nice combo….interesting how many watch guys are knife guys also!
> 
> …….v.nice Chris Reeve


Thanks buddy…I was a knife guy first, then slipped down that dangerous watch slope and never looked back…things blade-wise do interest me once in awhile but cant go wrong with the classic CRK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

311.30.42.30.01.005

René


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB

Airjoe72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Nathanours




----------



## Airjoe72

ChronoB said:


> Nice strap. Where did you buy it?


Thank you! 
It’s from www.martuleather.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jascolli

Hi Gang. I acquired my first Speedmaster today. Wears perfectly.


----------



## Tony A.H

jascolli said:


> Hi Gang. I acquired my first Speedmaster today. Wears perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 16581055
> 
> View attachment 16581075


congratulations.
GREAT pick up  .


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jascolli

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks fantastic on that strap!


----------



## PFEN

almost blue highlights on the hésalite 3861


----------



## Split-Personality

Moved from Bond nato to grey… much more like it I feel.


----------



## Dark Overlord

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ng9jhd]


----------



## Sjef1

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is this? Looks great 👍


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

vote in France..


----------



## Coriolanus

PFEN said:


> vote in France..


Initial results look like Macron has it.

Summertime is in full swing here and everyone is on NATOs.


----------



## ChronoB

Almost got it dead on…


----------



## ETA2824-2

Coriolanus said:


> Initial results look like Macron has it.
> 
> Summertime is in full swing here and everyone is on NATOs.
> 
> View attachment 16587368


Vive le Président!
Vive la République!
Vive la France!

🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷


----------



## Firecrafter

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #Speedmaster #ReversePanda 🐼 #LosAngeles


----------



## tas1911

Speedmaster GMT…


----------



## SaMaster14

Timing things, as intended (somewhat)


----------



## Lifer24

Wearing my membership card today.


----------



## stockae92

Good weather today


----------



## ETA2824-2

stockae92 said:


> Good weather today
> View attachment 16601797


For me this X-33 and the Breitling Aerospace are by far the most seducing quartz-watches ever built.
Both are optically wonderful watches and make/made maximum use of the technology at the time of their creation.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Porky4774 said:


> It’s the 45th anniversary of Apollo 17. Tribute to gene Cernan. Ref.# is below from omegas site
> View attachment 16558833


Pretty great!

And not too badly priced for an LE


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## savka




----------



## PFEN




----------



## piumach

savka said:


> View attachment 16605972




Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## savka

piumach said:


> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


You don’t like the flat link look? No problem, here’s a quick shot on the US1479  








We know Speedmasters are strap monsters — they look good on anything, even a cheap nato. Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## C.V.

savka said:


> You don’t like the flat link look? No problem, here’s a quick shot on the US1479
> View attachment 16606337
> 
> We know Speedmasters are strap monsters — they look good on anything, even a cheap nato. *Happy Speedy Tuesday!*


It was!!


----------



## C.V.

C.V. said:


> It was!!


Only kidding. I couldn’t resist kicking the hornets nest that is the ‘moonSwatch’


----------



## piumach

savka said:


> You don’t like the flat link look? No problem, here’s a quick shot on the US1479
> View attachment 16606337
> 
> We know Speedmasters are strap monsters — they look good on anything, even a cheap nato. Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> View attachment 16606343


Actually, I do not like the moonSwatch, for many reasons, mostly because they created a watch with that it's not a real speedy and a Swatch neither.
Furthermore, a steel bracelet on a black plastic case is even worse.


Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## savka

piumach said:


> Actually, I do not like the moonSwatch, for many reasons, mostly because they created a watch with that it's not a real speedy and a Swatch neither.
> Furthermore, a steel bracelet on a black plastic case is even worse.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


Silly me, I forgot watches are meant to be serious business! Sounds like you won’t like this setup either… MoonSwatch on Forstner Komfit:









Luckily they’re my watches and don’t require your approval — how fun! But don’t worry, here’s steel back on steel before anyone pops a blood vessel…








As I said in my first post, Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## piumach

savka said:


> Silly me, I forgot watches are meant to be serious business! Sounds like you won’t like this setup either… MoonSwatch on Forstner Komfit:
> View attachment 16606381
> 
> 
> Luckily they’re my watches and don’t require your approval — how fun! But don’t worry, here’s steel back on steel before anyone pops a blood vessel…
> View attachment 16606387
> 
> As I said in my first post, Happy Speedy Tuesday


I just posted a simple emoji in my first message, no need to feel offended. As you properly stated, they are your watches and no need fo my approval (I never thought that by the way).
Anyway, I still have my initial opinion, I do not like neither the moonSwatch and this awful combination of a metallic strap on a plastic case. Period.
I'm very happy if you enjoy them!
Happy Speedy Tuesday!












Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## savka

piumach said:


> I just posted a simple emoji in my first message, no need to feel offended. As you properly stated, they are your watches and no need fo my approval (I never thought that by the way).
> Anyway, I still have my initial opinion, I do not like neither the moonSwatch and this awful combination of a metallic strap on a plastic case. Period.
> I'm very happy if you enjoy them!
> Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


I was always taught it’s better not to say anything than say something negative, especially on a photo thread of a forum meant to share and celebrate a niche hobby with other enthusiasts. But that’s just me and we clearly have different opinions; I don’t care about changing yours.

Your pic is very blurry but it looks like a nice 1450 you got there. Mine says


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## C.V.

savka said:


> I was always taught it’s better not to say anything than say something negative, especially on a photo thread of a forum meant to share and celebrate a niche hobby with other enthusiasts. But that’s just me and we clearly have different opinions; I don’t care about changing yours.
> 
> Your pic is very blurry but it looks like a nice 1450 you got there. Mine says
> View attachment 16606444


I know that the moonswatch seems to have angered a good few people but personally I can’t get worked up that much over a watch.
Although I don’t have one on my ‘to buy’ list, I quite like the look of them.
There plenty of room in the world for all kind of watches and all kind of tastes.
I say enjoy it and wear it well (just not under the wrist! That’s just asking for trouble


----------



## projekt-h

anaplian said:


> Due to family illness I’ve been spending lots of time at night in darkened rooms. The Speedmaster is not known for its lume but I’ve found it surprisingly long lasting and readable - even with older eyes.


The only things I’ve found that tops the Speedy pro lume are my Pelagoses…. Pelagi? 

Whatever formula they have works great, at least on the 3861. I could keep mine under a ski jacket 97% of a day, and still be able to read it perfectly at 6am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

projekt-h said:


> The only things I’ve found that tops the Speedy pro lume are my Pelagoses…. Pelagi?
> 
> Whatever formula they have works great, at least on the 3861. I could keep mine under a ski jacket 97% of a day, and still be able to read it perfectly at 6am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh I like Pelagi. And still haven’t bought one, the LHD or Blue are in my sights, perhaps both.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Coriolanus

savka said:


> You don’t like the flat link look? No problem, here’s a quick shot on the US1479
> View attachment 16606337
> 
> We know Speedmasters are strap monsters — they look good on anything, even a cheap nato. Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> View attachment 16606343


That Mercury does look pretty good on the Bond NATO. I'd probably go that route if I bought one, only perhaps with PVD hardware.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## iwasajetplane

OK so - apologies in advance about the length, haha. I have to be honest - I've been down the watch collecting rabbit hole basically since the pandemic started (over 2 years??) and have never really been interested in a Speedmaster. As I learned about the hobby, many people/websites said the same thing: you have to own a Speedmaster at some point in your watch collecting journey, but I admit to scoffing at this recommendation. Too big, no hacking seconds, bit of an older movement, a dial that doesn't immediately catch my eye, etc.

Fast forward to early/mid 2021, and I'm casually reading some "introducing" articles about the new 3861 Speedmaster. And it was almost like a light switch turned on in my head - shorter lug-to-lug, updated master chronometer movement, better bracelet, hacking seconds... and by the end of the article I knew I had to have one. The sapphire sandwich 3861 arrived today, and now I'm proud to call myself a Speedmaster owner (and perhaps now a proper watch enthusiast, haha)!

Need a pic of course:


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

iwasajetplane said:


> OK so - apologies in advance about the length, haha. I have to be honest - I've been down the watch collecting rabbit hole basically since the pandemic started (over 2 years??) and have never really been interested in a Speedmaster. As I learned about the hobby, many people/websites said the same thing: you have to own a Speedmaster at some point in your watch collecting journey, but I admit to scoffing at this recommendation. Too big, no hacking seconds, bit of an older movement, a dial that doesn't immediately catch my eye, etc.
> 
> Fast forward to early/mid 2021, and I'm casually reading some "introducing" articles about the new 3861 Speedmaster. And it was almost like a light switch turned on in my head - shorter lug-to-lug, updated master chronometer movement, better bracelet, hacking seconds... and by the end of the article I knew I had to have one. The sapphire sandwich 3861 arrived today, and now I'm proud to call myself a Speedmaster owner (and perhaps now a proper watch enthusiast, haha)!
> 
> Need a pic of course:
> View attachment 16609974


Right call, congratulations on your speedmaster!


----------



## ChrisWMT

47 shades of grey short…


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #Speedmaster #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Bostok




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## tbensous

JP(Canada) said:


>


Is this the US1479 ?


----------



## JP(Canada)

tbensous said:


> Is this the US1479 ?


It's an Omega 1479.


----------



## tas1911

Racing Speedy…


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> View attachment 16605972


Looks good. Bracelet kinda blends. Nato looks the best


----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> Silly me, I forgot watches are meant to be serious business! Sounds like you won’t like this setup either… MoonSwatch on Forstner Komfit:
> View attachment 16606381
> 
> 
> Luckily they’re my watches and don’t require your approval — how fun! But don’t worry, here’s steel back on steel before anyone pops a blood vessel…
> View attachment 16606387
> 
> As I said in my first post, Happy Speedy Tuesday


Cool pics - thanks for sharing. I was starting to lean toward not buying a Moonswatch- now I'm leaning toward one again


----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> I was always taught it’s better not to say anything than say something negative, especially on a photo thread of a forum meant to share and celebrate a niche hobby with other enthusiasts. But that’s just me and we clearly have different opinions; I don’t care about changing yours.
> 
> Your pic is very blurry but it looks like a nice 1450 you got there. Mine says
> View attachment 16606444


We've always been polite and courteous here. The Moonswatch seems to have brought out the worst in some people. 

Exactly. A thumbs down to someone sharing his watch is not good form and goes against the spirit of this sub-forum. If someone solicits an opinion - sure - but not just because we don't like someone's watch or combo which they've enthusiastically shared with us.


----------



## Tickstart

Gah does anyone have a new MkII? Been scrolling through without luck.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## NewGuard84

Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Travelller

My go-to for #SpeedyTuesday 😉 🍻


----------



## PFEN

´ Mercredi ‘
Time to speedmaster 😊


----------



## projekt-h

TJ Boogie said:


> Ohh I like Pelagi. And still haven’t bought one, the LHD or Blue are in my sights, perhaps both.


I had a blue (sold it) then got an FXD, and have a regular black one. I love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWD

Good morning WUS.


----------



## PFEN

sous le soleil.


----------



## therealcbar

Some shots of my 1863 on green nato and blue rubber straps from Moose Strap Co.


----------



## TheClearCoach

Joined the speedy family last week. Some pics taken over the past week.


----------



## PFEN

Time to take a glass


----------



## Titan II

TheClearCoach said:


> View attachment 16625607
> 
> 
> View attachment 16625603
> 
> 
> View attachment 16625604
> 
> 
> View attachment 16625608
> 
> 
> Joined the speedy family last week. Some pics taken over the past week.


Congratulations!! Welcone to the family!! Enjoy the honeymoon.

René


----------



## C.V.

TheClearCoach said:


> View attachment 16625608
> 
> 
> Joined the speedy family last week. Some pics taken over the past week.


very nice. I joined the family too recently. 
can I ask what strap this?


----------



## TheClearCoach

C.V. said:


> very nice. I joined the family too recently.
> can I ask what strap this?


Thank you and welcome to you too 🤗☺
The strap is a nylon sail cloth design with a leather under and deployment clasp. Very happy with it. From AliExpress - https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000304417404.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.0.0.47d4f19c9GxpJ2


----------



## webster126

welp I threw out an ebay offer and it was accepted. so this is incoming. there are many like it...


----------



## PFEN

webster126 said:


> welp I threw out an ebay offer and it was accepted. so this is incoming. there are many like it...
> 
> View attachment 16626880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16626881


_magnifique. _

on ebay? a store? a particular seller?
personally, I would be scared. But maybe it's just me who's too suspicious. I hope with all my heart that you are happy when you receive this watch.


----------



## Split-Personality

My ‘82 145.022 running +5spd, very happy with that!


----------



## Split-Personality

They’re stunning watches, busy dial/bezel but so beautiful with it. I LOVE my Speedy!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Some shots of my new speedy:





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB

Time for more coffee


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Friday!

Cheers...
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## webster126

PFEN said:


> _magnifique. _
> 
> on ebay? a store? a particular seller?
> personally, I would be scared. But maybe it's just me who's too suspicious. I hope with all my heart that you are happy when you receive this watch.


It was an ebay retailer that had good feedback. And it gets shipped to an authenticator to verifiy authenticity before funds are released so I feel pretty good about it. I bought a Railmaster recently from a well reviewed ebay seller and it was a smooth transaction.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Some shots of my new speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice Chronoscope and lovely pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really nice Chronoscope and lovely pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Some shots of my new speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waow ! These are some professional grade photos !
Well done sir! And what a collection !


----------



## LP49

3861


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

tbensous said:


> Waow ! These are some professional grade photos !
> Well done sir! And what a collection !


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## starbot

NewGuard84 said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday
> View attachment 16622549


Did you just post the ultimate steering wheel shot? A LS430 in mint condition (I hope)? 2004? Appears to have keyless entry.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the MoOnday for me


----------



## CPRwatch

Obvious choice ,


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DJMCUK

Wasn't sure about this strap...


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fantasio

Speedy Tuesday with (Grey) Nato, as appropriate for this week. 🇫🇮  🇫🇮


----------



## Coriolanus

DJMCUK said:


> Wasn't sure about this strap...
> View attachment 16636657
> 
> View attachment 16636660


I like it. Great watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday…….Kilo zoning in on her morning arrow cookie from Mrs Maddog


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Speedy Tuesday…….Kilo zoning in on her morning arrow cookie from Mrs Maddog
> 
> View attachment 16636777


Good morning, Kilo!! Great to see you back! Oh...hey Clayton!😀

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!










René


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Got mine back from a service









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Got mine going today!


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pairing!! That strap looks to be very good quality.

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Titan II said:


> Nice pairing!! That strap looks to be very good quality.
> 
> René


Thank you! Ivan at Two Stitch Straps does very good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

starbot said:


> Did you just post the ultimate steering wheel shot? A LS430 in mint condition (I hope)? 2004? Appears to have keyless entry.


Good eye! It’s a 2005 silver/grey premium package with medium brown walnut.

I picked it up with low miles in 2010 in LA when there were lots of deals on luxury vehicles. The old pic below was my first pic of the car. It was about half price of what they were going for in Alberta, so I had originally planned to flip it and get another but I ended up loving it too much to part with it.

It’s still in great shape and going strong at about 190K miles. Still luxurious with bulletproof reliability. I have been watching the LSs for any replacement candidates and the last 460s tempted me, but I think I will be driving this for as long as it holds up.

Cheers!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Back side of tuesday:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy Tuesday and also 8th anniversary of purchasing this watch. 

















Although he doesn’t post in this thread much these days I must thank long time member Carl for inspiring me to acquire this. There are 2 watches in my collection that will never leave, this is one.


----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


> Speedy Tuesday and also 8th anniversary of purchasing this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he doesn’t post in this thread much these days I must thank long time member Carl for inspiring me to acquire this. There are 2 watches in my collection that will never leave, this is one.


Another shout out to Carl @carlhaluss. He was a great help with answering questions for me when I was in the market to pick up a Speedy. Mine's a keeper as well. They'll probably bury me with it on my wrist.

René


----------



## Greelycl

ST2 - Ultraman checking in!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## starbot

NewGuard84 said:


> Good eye! It’s a 2005 silver/grey premium package with medium brown walnut.
> 
> I picked it up with low miles in 2010 in LA when there were lots of deals on luxury vehicles. The old pic below was my first pic of the car. It was about half price of what they were going for in Alberta, so I had originally planned to flip it and get another but I ended up loving it too much to part with it.
> 
> It’s still in great shape and going strong at about 190K miles. Still luxurious with bulletproof reliability. I have been watching the LSs for any replacement candidates and the last 460s tempted me, but I think I will be driving this for as long as it holds up.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh wow! Mint, indeed! 190k is great but still getting started with this baby. I think you did good by holding off on the 460. We'll see what comes next... thanks for the pic.


----------



## Sledhardo

My new (to me) sapphire sandwich 🥰


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Semper Jeep

Officially joined the Speedmaster club earlier this week. I know I’m still in the honeymoon phase, but I could definitely see this as one of those watches that convinced me to sell off a lot of the rest of my collection.


----------



## Titan II

Semper Jeep said:


> Officially joined the Speedmaster club earlier this week. I know I’m still in the honeymoon phase, but I could definitely see this as one of those watches that convinced me to sell off a lot of the rest of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16641012


Congrats SJ, and welcome to The Club!! Enjoy your new _Speedmaster_!

René


----------



## WatchEater666

60s speedy


----------



## NewGuard84

Semper Jeep said:


> Officially joined the Speedmaster club earlier this week. I know I’m still in the honeymoon phase, but I could definitely see this as one of those watches that convinced me to sell off a lot of the rest of my collection.


Welcome to the club! 

The Speedmaster honeymoon phase seems to continue indefinitely for many people… hence the 520 pages of love here.

That’s the real beauty of iconic things.

Enjoy!


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Arrived today...my second Omega! This and my railmaster will be nice stable mates 😎


----------



## PFEN

the speed went to see other _girlfriends_.
but none of the girls went home with him.
too blue.
too big. Maybe the blue BB would have had a chance.
but the fact of already having a 41mm BB and also the SMP..
made the speed go home alone.
(to the great pleasure of my wife and _incidentally_ my banker


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back from France and close to my "Darlings" again.
The .005


----------



## CPRwatch

Bit of sun on the Ultraman,


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

polished the crystal today.


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16651527
> 
> 
> René



always so beautiful and well worn this speed.  
Today I had manual work. I am brave but not reckless. the serious watches remained in the boxes and I called on my good old gshock. how pleasant it is to work (a little, not a lot anyway. I'm retired) without having to worry if the watch might knock. sometimes simple and inexpensive things are reassuring. who said that you also have to rely on simple, 
inexpensive and reliable equipment?
me, of course


----------



## The Red Goat

Black is classic but cmon look at this beauty!


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> always so beautiful and well worn this speed.
> Today I had manual work. I am brave but not reckless. the serious watches remained in the boxes and I called on my good old gshock. how pleasant it is to work (a little, not a lot anyway. I'm retired) without having to worry if the watch might knock. sometimes simple and inexpensive things are reassuring. who said that you also have to rely on simple,
> inexpensive and reliable equipment?
> me, of course
> 
> 
> View attachment 16651689


I buy my watches to wear and enjoy. For me my watches are used as "tools". Not necessarily to dive with, or time lap intervals, but to tell the time. It's much easier for me to look at my wrist than to pull out my cell phone everytime I need to know the time.

My watches do take the occasional knock or scrape at work but, like you, I'm not reckless. I'm not afraid of putting some love on my watch, but I'm also not stupid about it. Besides, my watches aren't going anywhere.

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Tool watch speedy Tuesday for me…….


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnymac

Ichiran said:


> View attachment 16649740



Oh my. What a beauty!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

When it was still Tuesday.


----------



## PFEN

drunken-gmt-master said:


> When it was still Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 16652807



 

very beautiful photo. and very nice watch. the level is now high for the photos posted. I will try to be even more careful. What wouldn't we do for the eyes of friends


----------



## PFEN

on the road for a short weekend with _Madame_.


----------



## iuprof

Maddog1970 said:


> Tool watch speedy Tuesday for me…….
> 
> View attachment 16652334


Which strap is that? I really like it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan

I was in Geneva this week for work, so here's my pal Speedy at the lake.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

PFEN said:


> on the road for a short weekend with _Madame_.
> 
> View attachment 16653311
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16653331


The Speedy is excellent for tracking exactly how great our timing is on road trips!

I recommend you use the chrono so you can tell Madame precisely how good your driving is. I usually get an eye roll but you may have better luck.

Happy travels!


----------



## LP49

Just tubin'


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning dear WUS-members!
Enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## anonymousmoose

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16639477


Wow @OMEGAFORCE - what's that strap?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

anonymousmoose said:


> Wow @OMEGAFORCE - what's that strap?


Thanks anonymous moose,
Yes, I like it a lot. Very comfy. 
This's Italian made band Morellato hybrid silicone leather watch strap model Flyboard white-black 20 mm
Regards🇺🇸


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning again!


----------



## LP49

ETA2824-2 said:


> Good morning again!
> 
> View attachment 16663915


His younger brother.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

iuprof said:


> Which strap is that? I really like it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


christopher ward hybrid strap…..came with my C63, now attached to my speedy……great strap…….

speedy Tuesday again!


----------



## Maddog1970

A few more pics of the CW hybrid strap…..


----------



## Titan II

Ref. 311.30.42.30.01.005 










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## omegagmt

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

omegagmt said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Artem Straps sailcloth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

FirNaTine23 said:


> Artem Straps sailcloth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With buckle or deployment? They have been out of stock on the buckle version in 20mm for quite some time now. Looking for the black with black stitching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

drunken-gmt-master said:


> When it was still Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 16652807


Love the medalist!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

omegagmt said:


> With buckle or deployment? They have been out of stock on the buckle version in 20mm for quite some time now. Looking for the black with black stitching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the buckle…But I do have a loopless coming with deployant enroute since they changed the sizing on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

BeauR said:


> Love the medalist!


Thanks, it's another classic (& still going strong).


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Tickstart

More 3330! Just snagged this up at the AD. Very few left it seems.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

New strap: boxed black leather - Happy Thursday!


----------



## dacd4134

As of two weeks ago, I am finally able to join this thread!


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## SlCKB0Y

Travelller said:


> My go-to for #SpeedyTuesday 😉 🍻


By far the best modern Speedy in my opinion. Beautiful!


----------



## SlCKB0Y




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

We started doing casual Fridays. Jeans, Vans and a touch of gold on a NATO. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

+ 0.2 sec / a day baby


----------



## Tickstart

The brushing is mesmerizing in the flesh. Can't show it in a photo but, you can imagine.


----------



## starbot

I can finally join both the Omega club and the Speedy club. If you'll please let me in?


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## Titan II

starbot said:


> I can finally join both the Omega club and the Speedy club. If you'll please let me in?
> 
> View attachment 16673098


Welcome to the OMEGA Family, and the Speedy Club. Enjoy the honeymoon!!

René


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## canary301




----------



## Titan II

canary301 said:


> View attachment 16676791


I love the depth that the stepped dial with its deep subdials brings to the Speedy.🤠👍

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side…..


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 enjoying some sunshine ,


----------



## LP49




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Tuesday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Love the bracelet on the new version









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side again for speedy Tuesday…..this time on a Martu custom strap


----------



## OmegaA

An oldy, but still kicking ass as my daily wear.


----------



## Titan II

Hesalite Moonwatch .005;



















René


----------



## nimzotech

Omegamen -

Back on the bracelet

Happy Speedy Tuesday










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy pie?


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## CPRwatch

Soaking up the Sun


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA Speedmaster 🐼







*


----------



## Alwaysontime12

CPRwatch said:


> Soaking up the Sun
> View attachment 16685093
> View attachment 16685094


My favorite speedy...perfection


----------



## CPRwatch

Alwaysontime12 said:


> My favorite speedy...perfection


Thank you , Its my favourite too .


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Squaretail

Whelp...this just happened. It may be time to admit I have a problem...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Squaretail said:


> It may be time to admit I have a problem...


What kind of problem? 
I just see a pic of the most famous watch on this planet ...


----------



## Squaretail

A watch buying problem.


----------



## OmegaA

Squaretail said:


> Whelp...this just happened. It may be time to admit I have a problem...
> View attachment 16690596


It's only a problem if you only have one.


----------



## Squaretail

Enabler.


----------



## OmegaA

Squaretail said:


> Enabler.


Nah...I'm more like the scent of sweet bread gently wafting out of a bakery nearby, enticing someone early in the morning to avoid skipping breakfast. It's not always bad to give in to temptation...


----------



## Squaretail

Great. Now I'm hungry, too 🤣


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ILeicaWatches

I guess technically it’s Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baciu91

My favorite watch in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Omega-Ferengi




----------



## OmegaA

Baciu91 said:


> My favorite watch in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall help you to bear this burden...


----------



## nimzotech

Three, Two, One…
And we have lift off!

Happy Speedy Tuesday Omega-men










Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## dacd4134

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## LP49




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Greelycl

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16704674


That White strap looks nice!!! Good combo


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## markintoronto

My 3594.50 on a Forstner flat link says hi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Aameiel

I want to get a speedmaster next


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## CPRwatch

Speedmaster Sunday for me ,


----------



## markintoronto

And my other Speedy, enjoying a beautiful sunny Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy while watching the Montreal F1 race


----------



## zetaplus93

Thrilled to join the Omega family!

The speedy is smaller than what I remembered trying it on back in 2019 or so. Love the bracelet on the new 3861 as it’s a bit more dressy than the rest of my collection. Glad I waited, definitely fits better than the previous gen 311.


----------



## LP49

Agree-the bracelet's a killer.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## OmegaA

Aameiel said:


> I want to get a speedmaster next


They're awesome. A perfect general design, with many different iterations for you to choose from. Easy on the eyes, reasonably bullet-proof, and an icon for many reasons. Which one are you thinking of?


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yallerhon




----------



## wwarren




----------



## Maddog1970

TGI Tuesday…….


----------



## John Frum




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Speedy Tuesday!
FOIS anyone?








So pleased I got this piece before Omega discontinued production.

Here on the US presidential bracelet. Should I polish the end-links or leave them brushed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN




----------



## busch12

Finallllllly a Speedy pro bracelet that fits. 

Started with the original clasp, couldn't get a good fit. Shocker. Then tried to put on the clasp I bought for my seamaster with the micro adjust. Nope. The links didn't match for the bracelet. Went to an Omega AD and ordered the proper links. 2 months later some Seamaster links arrived. They ordered completely different model numbers to what I gave them. Another 1.5 month wait for the correct links. Installed those and the clasp. Nope. Doesn't fit and Omega doesn't offer half links. Uncle Seiko of all places to the rescue making a Speedy pro half link. Ordered and waited. Installed that and now it's perfect. 

About 5 years of ownership and my OCD will finally let me enjoy it on bracelet.


----------



## Aameiel

I like the 326.32.40.50.06.001 racing model


----------



## ETA2824-2

Aameiel said:


> I like the 326.32.40.50.06.001 racing model


???
... and the pix? 🧐


----------



## Tickstart




----------



## Aameiel

http://imgur.com/8zNi5Rl


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## UFOh

Been a while since I posted in here but I've since acquired some of my grails and, well, I feel like I made some mistakes along the way. My big purchase was the Sedna and I didn't want to be too blingy (also couldn't afford it) by going full Sedna with bracelet so did the leather, should have gone bracelet . Also should have gone gold for the Apollo XVII 45th, might still pick up a gold one some day (if they don't skyrocket in price). The blue panda is a Tokyo piece, not the Gemini 4, think I might prefer the Gemini 4.

I think an Apollo XI 45th is next although I tried on a Canopus gold Speedy recently and can't get it out of my head, I have a spare kidney right?


----------



## Tony A.H

UFOh said:


> * have a spare kidney right?*


*lol. hopefully you won't need to sell your Kidney .*

WOW. what a superb collection .
that Sedna case is Heart Throbbing ❤


----------



## UFOh

Tony A.H said:


> *lol. hopefully you won't need to sell your Kidney .*
> 
> WOW. what a superb collection .
> that Sedna case is Heart Throbbing ❤


To be honest, if the kidney has to go then, well, it's got to go! Too many body parts, not enough Speedies .

Thanks and yes, the Sedna is fire, I think the new Moonshines look amazing but Sedna holds my heart.


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy x ice cream


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Monday all!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Enjoy the day ,


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## canary301




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lbwatch

Wow


----------



## PFEN




----------



## OmegaA

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## RLS1851

Doing my Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Haven’t posted here in a while, but I will be quite a bit again. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## BundyBear

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16728369


What a beauty!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## LP49

UFOh said:


> Been a while since I posted in here but I've since acquired some of my grails and, well, I feel like I made some mistakes along the way. My big purchase was the Sedna and I didn't want to be too blingy (also couldn't afford it) by going full Sedna with bracelet so did the leather, should have gone bracelet . Also should have gone gold for the Apollo XVII 45th, might still pick up a gold one some day (if they don't skyrocket in price). The blue panda is a Tokyo piece, not the Gemini 4, think I might prefer the Gemini 4.
> 
> I think an Apollo XI 45th is next although I tried on a Canopus gold Speedy recently and can't get it out of my head, I have a spare kidney right?
> 
> View attachment 16719317
> 
> View attachment 16719318
> 
> View attachment 16719320
> 
> View attachment 16719321
> 
> View attachment 16719322
> 
> View attachment 16719323
> 
> View attachment 16719319
> 
> View attachment 16719316
> View attachment 16719315


Holy Cow--what a collection!!!


----------



## LP49

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap. Where from?


----------



## LP49




----------



## tbensous

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16728976


What’s this strap ? I like the style of the leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

tbensous said:


> What’s this strap ? I like the style of the leather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







__





IT·M Series – didymoStrapS







didymostraps.com


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning everybody!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## iceman767

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## tbensous




----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend people... 
Like my watch says: "We'll see you on the other side" (on Monday).


----------



## Titan II

Happy Friday, people!!




























René


----------



## westlake




----------



## markintoronto

My 310 Speedy Pro on a Forstner Contemporary Flat Link bracelet. 
Happy Canada Day friends!
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

44.25mm diameter, 49.5mm lug-to-lug, sitting on a 6.75” wrist



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

justForFun said:


> Have a good weekend people...
> Like my watch says: "We'll see you on the other side" (on Monday).


Very nice. 
And I hate Mondays. They ARE the dark side.


----------



## tbensous

Trying a first Nato on the Speedy.


----------



## tbensous

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16735087
> 
> 
> Trying a first Nato on the Speedy.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 
It is great that the speedy looks good on so many different kinds of straps.
I’ve got a few natos, a brown leather with deployant clasp and a Forstner flat link. 
they all suit the speedy in their own way.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## C.V.

Heres my new NATO from Crown & Buckle on my new 3861 speedy.








I've never shipped anything from the States to Spain but apart from having to pay a bit of tax it was a seamless process.


----------



## KogKiller




----------



## SaMaster14

Racing movement!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## iceman767

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

markintoronto said:


> My 310 Speedy Pro on a Forstner Contemporary Flat Link bracelet.
> Happy Canada Day friends!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, do you have more shots at different angles on the wrist ? The polished links don't look too blingy in real life ?


----------



## ChronoB

Happy Independence Day, in the USA!


----------



## omegagmt

Enjoying this 4th of July at a ball game. Happy 4th!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto

tbensous said:


> Looks great, do you have more shots at different angles on the wrist ? The polished links don't look too blingy in real life ?


The polished side links do reflect light. Not disco ball style but it’s on the flashier side for sure. Difficult to capture in still pics but you can really see it in person. 









Personally I find the polished bits are a nice change from the stock all-brushed bracelet looks wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## tbensous

Trying on an old navy blue phenomenato.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## HKasdf

Great for timing while BBQ-Ing


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!



















René


----------



## tbensous

First speedy Tuesday for me ! Late for me since we switched already to Wednesday on this side of the world.


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16742403
> 
> View attachment 16742405
> 
> 
> First speedy Tuesday for me ! Late for me since we switched already to Wednesday on this side of the world.


Congratulations on your new _Speedmaster_, Thierry!! I know it's only been a frw days, but what do you think so far?

René


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new _Speedmaster_, Thierry!! I know it's only been a frw days, but what do you think so far?
> 
> René


Thanks René ! I love it. Like everyone who finally adds a Speedy to their collection, I wonder how I managed to wait that long to get one. I think this is my favourite piece now. Compared to the other Seamasters I own, I love the fact that the profile is very slim and lug to lug so short, which works very well on my small wrist.

My only grip is what is mentioned in other threads about the discomfort when putting the watch on and off the wrist on the bracelet. But once on, it's simply perfect. Love the bracelet, the details of the dial, the legibility, the black & white theme, the fact the it's not shiny with ceramic etc makes it such a classic piece.

I am hunting for some strap options now, which is going to be another issue, since it seems to look good on everything really


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Thanks René ! I love it. Like everyone who finally adds a Speedy to their collection, I wonder how I managed to wait that long to get one. I think this is my favourite piece now. Compared to the other Seamasters I own, I love the fact that the profile is very slim and lug to lug so short, which works very well on my small wrist.
> 
> My only grip is what is mentioned in other threads about the discomfort when putting the watch on and off the wrist on the bracelet. But once on, it's simply perfect. Love the bracelet, the details of the dial, the legibility, the black & white theme, the fact the it's not shiny with ceramic etc makes it such a classic piece.
> 
> I am hunting for some strap options now, which is going to be another issue, since it seems to look good on everything really


So good to hear you're enjoying the Speedy. It's almost like it casts a spell on you. Once you put it on your wrist it;s game over.🧙‍♂️

My US1450 has some sharp edges on it as well, but like your Speedy, it's very comfortable once it's on the wrist.Someone here mentioned holding the watch by the head rather than the clasp when putting it on the wrist. I use this technique and it helps a lot.

A little word of advice about straps...go slow. This can get out-of-hand very quickly. Ask me how I know.

Rene


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> So good to hear you're enjoying the Speedy. It's almost like it casts a spell on you. Once you put it on your wrist it;s game over.🧙‍♂️


I agree ! Too late for me !



Titan II said:


> My US1450 has some sharp edges on it as well, but like your Speedy, it's very comfortable once it's on the wrist.Someone here mentioned holding the watch by the head rather than the clasp when putting it on the wrist. I use this technique and it helps a lot.


Yes I am the one who mentioned holding the watch by the head in another post - I discovered that, and it does help.
The US1479 I have on my SMP300M has a very similar design outside for the links (The center link is just a bit wider and they are very sharp as well outside), but the inside is one piece and it is very smooth, and it makes it more comfy to put on and off.
Oh well, nothing is perfect I guess.



Titan II said:


> A little word of advice about straps...go slow. This can get out-of-hand very quickly. Ask me how I know.


Haha, I see what you mean, but I think it's already getting out-of-hand unfortunately  
Thierry


----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## omegagmt

Trying on a vintage green tropic sport strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## felixmatos

Hello to all! Looking to add a leather band for my Speedie and I’m between these two brands; Bulang & Sons or Genteel Handmade that are specifically for the Omega deployant system. Have you ordered from them? Any experience you may want to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Blue Side Of The Moon




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## JTK Awesome

A couple of quick’n’dirty shots with new Haveston NATO.


----------



## markintoronto

Broad Arrow day at the office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

I thought that would be an interesting shot


----------



## tbensous

Trying to catch the beautiful sunset down under from my window.


----------



## tbensous

felixmatos said:


> Hello to all! Looking to add a leather band for my Speedie and I’m between these two brands; Bulang & Sons or Genteel Handmade that are specifically for the Omega deployant system. Have you ordered from them? Any experience you may want to share? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 16746519
> 
> View attachment 16746520


No experience with these two, but did you look on ETSY ? There are a lot of hand made straps which look amazing.
I just ordered 2 for my speedy, and will post them here when I receive them (I am thinking of ordering 2 more but limiting myself a bit ). They all seem to have excellent review/feedback and they cost a fraction of the price. Worth a look.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## OmegaA

JTK Awesome said:


> A couple of quick’n’dirty shots with new Haveston NATO.
> View attachment 16747525
> 
> View attachment 16747527


That NATO strap looks great!. Your models inspired me to take a shot with one of mine. .


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## felixmatos

tbensous said:


> No experience with these two, but did you look on ETSY ? There are a lot of hand made straps which look amazing.
> I just ordered 2 for my speedy, and will post them here when I receive them (I am thinking of ordering 2 more but limiting myself a bit ). They all seem to have excellent review/feedback and they cost a fraction of the price. Worth a look.


Hello; went to check on ETSY and wow, the do have plenty of options and cheap compared to the ones I was looking… I personally loved this shop: TunsLeather.
By any chance do you know the size of the deployant clasp that comes with the Speedy? I know the lug end is 20mm but don’t know if it is 16, or 18mm at the deployant clasp.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbensous

felixmatos said:


> Hello; went to check on ETSY and wow, the do have plenty of options and cheap compared to the ones I was looking… I personally loved this shop: TunsLeather.
> By any chance do you know the size of the deployant clasp that comes with the Speedy? I know the lug end is 20mm but don’t know if it is 16, or 18mm at the deployant clasp.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, TunsLeather is one of the one I love too ! I like TYMELeather and choicecuts too.

I ordered these two so far (Not received yet) :

































And eyeing these two, I really love the color combination / vibe on these:

















For the Omega straps for the regular speedy, I believe they are 20 at the lug, 18 at the clasp. But maybe someone with one could confirm ?
You have the Omega deployant clasp already ? If so you should be able to measure it ?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Loving this blue. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous

Airjoe72 said:


> View attachment 16750582


Which strap is this ?


----------



## tbensous




----------



## angrysloth

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16753637


Strap combo is killer. Looking good

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## felixmatos

tbensous said:


> Yes, TunsLeather is one of the one I love too ! I like TYMELeather and choicecuts too.
> 
> I ordered these two so far (Not received yet) :
> View attachment 16752960
> 
> View attachment 16752963
> 
> View attachment 16752964
> 
> View attachment 16752965
> 
> 
> And eyeing these two, I really love the color combination / vibe on these:
> View attachment 16752966
> 
> View attachment 16752967
> 
> 
> For the Omega straps for the regular speedy, I believe they are 20 at the lug, 18 at the clasp. But maybe someone with one could confirm ?
> You have the Omega deployant clasp already ? If so you should be able to measure it ?


All of them look really nice, love the suede green… I haven’t received the watch yet but found some info on Omega Watch Forums and they mentioned that the 3861 has 20mm on the lugs and 16mm on the clasp.
And I will only use it with the deployant…
Right mow looking at these two from Tunsleather…


----------



## felixmatos

felixmatos said:


> All of them look really nice, love the suede green… I haven’t received the watch yet but found some info on Omega Watch Forums and they mentioned that the 3861 has 20mm on the lugs and 16mm on the clasp.
> And I will only use it with the deployant…
> Right mow looking at these two from Tunsleather…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## CPRwatch

The Ultraman,


----------



## tbensous

CPRwatch said:


> The Ultraman,
> View attachment 16755343
> View attachment 16755344
> View attachment 16755345


Love this one.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Speedy on Baseball on Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

tbensous said:


> Which strap is this ?


It’s from Martu Leather. Slim vintage gray strap. 
www.martuleather.com


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Now wearing my Speedy Reduced, but I hope to add a Professional model this year. The new SpeedyTuesday 3?


----------



## OmegaA

Crap...I missed Speedy Tuesday. Old pic of ye-olde 1861 with the Mark 40.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning Speedy!


----------



## tbensous

My speedy now pretending to be the Ultraman on an Artem Nato strap. 

These new Artem Natos are really in another league (they are pricy, but well worth it).

It's way above all other Natos I have tried, including Omega OEM, and Phenomenato. Yet still much cheaper than the Omega one.

The color is actually not black, but a very subtle chocolate brown, which paired with the orange strip gives it a very warm feel under some light. (It would probably pair very well with a chocolate dial speedy)

The fabric is thick & soft, the finishing is perfect. It is more comfortable than the OEM Nato (Buckle is less sharp, finish is better, and the ring on the 6 o'clock is covered by fabric like it should).

If you are looking for the best Nato, look no further. They are starting to have quite a few different color choices. Only available in 20mm for now.

Thierry


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning everybody!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## canary301




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16758257


That strap suits that dial extremely well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

does this count, or do I have to run back and get my Racing?


----------



## domayotte

SaMaster14 said:


> does this count, or do I have to run back and get my Racing?


I think this is what we used to call back in college a “party foul”. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

domayotte said:


> I think this is what we used to call back in college a “party foul”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Better?


----------



## domayotte

SaMaster14 said:


> Better?


Nailed it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck

3861 Sapphire


----------



## tbensous




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## felixmatos

Hello; looking for recommendations on AD’s for a discount on a new Speedy with nylon strap (3861); not Jomashop or other grays…
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Can’t get tired of this view… 😎


----------



## Tickstart

Just discovered something interesting.. The antireflective coating (I suppose) seems to be polarizing, or something to the effect. I was looking at the dial at an angle with the light of the monitor in the background.. At some angles (say multiples of 45 degrees around the clock) I got a very nice light gray reflection off the black dial as you would expect. But at a right angle - nothing. Pitch black.
Tried my best to catch it on film.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

Back on the bracelet


----------



## CPRwatch

Scorchio ,


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Well, if does say Speemaster on the dial…

Everyone in the office wanted to see!


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday at last!


----------



## OmegaA

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone. Here's an odd pairing; a 376.0822 on a Forstner JB Champion. Admittedly, I've always found friction clasps more fragile due to the pressure put on the pin/buckle area, so I tend to change things out as soon as I get them. Still deciding what to put it on next...maybe another OEM flatlink. We'll see. Also; Tuesdays are awesome because my watch tells me to 'Die'.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Alex_TA

One picture worth a thousand words 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## bounce




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

My collection of quartz Speedmasters


----------



## DLSVRF

Mitsukoshi Mod Wednesday (?!)

New to me Mitsukoshi mod (service dial and hand set) 3570.50.00 on a black nato strap. I knew these dials were beautiful but they are about 300x better in person than I ever imagined. Super excited to be able to wear this one.


----------



## felixmatos

Speedie vibes…


----------



## PFEN




----------



## MMOneSix

Loving the 3861, if somewhat regretting not getting sapphire. I have to say that I think Omega should have done the applied logo across the board.

Found a steal on the US1171 and it’s a great match along with the Forstner Komfit. The factory bracelet is A+ in every dimension, but I wish they’d gone with a different style a la 1171/1450 or flatlink.


----------



## maliboo74

FINALLY get to post here! Brand new from my local AD 1 day after the 53rd anniversary of the moon walk.


----------



## dacd4134

maliboo74 said:


> FINALLY get to post here! Brand new from my local AD 1 day after the 53rd anniversary of the moon walk.


Very nice! And welcome to the club!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## maliboo74

maliboo74 said:


> FINALLY get to post here! Brand new from my local AD 1 day after the 53rd anniversary of the moon walk.
> 
> View attachment 16775970
> 
> View attachment 16775969
> 
> View attachment 16775968


Wow. They aren’t kidding about metas certified.


----------



## OmegaA

maliboo74 said:


> FINALLY get to post here! Brand new from my local AD 1 day after the 53rd anniversary of the moon walk.
> 
> View attachment 16775970
> 
> View attachment 16775969
> 
> View attachment 16775968


 Congrats! Wear the heck out of it!


----------



## rpstrimple

My first Omega arrived today. Had to go with a FOIS. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## tbensous

rpstrimple said:


> My first Omega arrived today. Had to go with a FOIS. Can't stop looking at it.


Congrats ! Beautiful !
Be careful with the leather strap and water, it stains easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

rpstrimple said:


> My first Omega arrived today. Had to go with a FOIS. Can't stop looking at it.


Congratulations, and welcome to the OMEGA Family!! That's a beautiful photo!!🤠👌

René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## OmegaA

rpstrimple said:


> My first Omega arrived today. Had to go with a FOIS. Can't stop looking at it.


Congrats! Gotta love the hand-set on the FOIS; clean yet elegant. Wear it in good health!

My 1861, doin' it's thing...


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

rc2300156 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, belissimo!


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## CPRwatch

Brightening up a dull Tuesday ,


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!



















René


----------



## rpstrimple

My first speedy Tuesday with the FOIS on a Forstner Contemporary Flatlink. I bought an Ed White bracelet that should be here soon, I hear you can get that to fit with the Forstner endlinks so I'm excited to try that. The Ed White bracelet is supposed to be very nice, so it will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Mido




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tbensous

rpstrimple said:


> My first speedy Tuesday with the FOIS on a Forstner Contemporary Flatlink. I bought an Ed White bracelet that should be here soon, I hear you can get that to fit with the Forstner endlinks so I'm excited to try that. The Ed White bracelet is supposed to be very nice, so it will be interesting to compare the two.


Your video review just popped in my youtube feed.
Cool watch, and nice review !

I had the chance to wear one for a couple of months, loved it !


----------



## rpstrimple

tbensous said:


> Your video review just popped in my youtube feed.
> Cool watch, and nice review !
> 
> I had the chance to wear one for a couple of months, loved it !
> View attachment 16788191


Hey, thanks for watching! Glad I'm showing up in the algorithm lol. It hasn't left my wrist since I got it, should have the Ed White bracelet in a few days so I'm excited to try that out.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16791210


Wow!! I've never seen a skeleton dial Speedy before. I like it and all, but I would find it difficult to tell the time at a glance.😜

René


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Wow!! I've never seen a skeleton dial Speedy before. I like it and all, but I would find it difficult to tell the time at a glance.
> 
> René


Yes, you read the time on the display case back on this one René! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## rado63

Speedmaster 1861 big box on Omega golden brown leather steel deployant clasp.


----------



## swissra




----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Wow!! I've never seen a skeleton dial Speedy before. I like it and all, but I would find it difficult to tell the time at a glance.😜
> 
> René












Actually, René, we just spoke too quickly. I just came across this one in Platinium ! Didn't know this reference. Apparently only 50 were produced (Limited Apollo 11).
Looks beautiful.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Tickstart

Newly washed. I really love this bracelet, it's so simple and fitting for the watch.


----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## LP49




----------



## swissra




----------



## markintoronto

Broad Arrow in my (very parched) backyard. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## CPRwatch

Tuesday already ,


----------



## jkpa




----------



## tbensous

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16801348


Really nice photo !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rpstrimple




----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday 🙌 🍻


----------



## tbensous

Travelller said:


> #SpeedyTuesday 🙌 🍻


Really love the yellowish longer hour markers/hands, and the logo/marking in this one.
Beauty !


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Wednesday? Why not!……really need to wear this more often, as it is my fave Omega and the current “King” of my watch box……have been thinning the herd, with several more to go before I get to a comfortable number - determined to have a manageable rotation by the start of 2023!
Dark Side of the Moon…….


----------



## MHe225

Not the best (fresh) photo, but it is the watch that I wore yesterday, today and most likely the rest of the week:


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto

Moonwatch on Forstner flat link. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## tbensous

Happy Speedy weekend everyone !


----------



## omegagmt

Wish I had my speedy. Will be at a service center for 3 months according to my OB. For now I’ll just sport my MoonSwatch when I want to wear my speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Artek




----------



## Edox123

Artek said:


> View attachment 16815682


I want one


----------



## texans93




----------



## ironcastle

Enjoyed the sun set at the country house. The hesalite crystal is just fantastic.


----------



## BundyBear

Had this on today. Speedy to help me get through Tuesday. Only 9am here but already got through two meetings starting from 7am. Sucks that I am on the west coast and the rest of the country is 2 hours ahead!


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Mido




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!










René


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## PFEN




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## PFEN




----------



## garydusa

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, 








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## coffeebreak

27 years with me and aging better than I am


----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## markintoronto

Early morning backyard fun with our Eurasier pup. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

3861:


----------



## bobz32

New strap just arrived. Hodinkee Bedford Suede in Sky Blue. Not made for the omega deployant but it fits (ish) so I gave it a shot. Also plan to use this strap on some other watches as well!


----------



## Maddog1970

Not many watches I’d wear on a white strap, outside perhaps my Garmin, but this works for me!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## 4011

A bit more dressy and formal today:


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside for today…..


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Heljestrand

3592.50 Hesalite Sandwich


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## OmegaA




----------



## tbensous

Coffee time ! Under certain light the "milky ring" of the Sapphire really disappears. I think it's much less pronounced compared to the FOIS I had before for a bit.
Makes it look closer to the hesalite compared to the 1861. I think there's less differences between the two. Omega did really well with this 3861, can't stop looking at it !


----------



## OmegaA

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## psweeting

Snapped this up recently.
















Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Bos_Taurus

The Speedmaster Professional is my all time favorite timepiece.


----------



## alllexandru

From yesterday


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Help me choose!


----------



## OmegaA

TwoToneHappyness said:


> Help me choose!
> 
> View attachment 16851469


I CAN'T!!! But if I must....I like the moonphase.

Or, if you're like me, you just end up getting all the ones you want anyway over time...

Two Pros:










Two 4-stacks:


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

OmegaA said:


> I CAN'T!!! But if I must....I like the moonphase.
> 
> Or, if you're like me, you just end up getting all the ones you want anyway over time...
> 
> Two Pros:
> 
> View attachment 16851644
> 
> 
> Two 4-stacks:
> 
> View attachment 16851645


That’s some collection! With regards to my dilemma I think I am also swaying towards the moon phase!


----------



## OmegaA

TwoToneHappyness said:


> That’s some collection! With regards to my dilemma I think I am also swaying towards the moon phase!


Thanks; my collection is officially 'complete', so now I just wear them, enjoy them, and try to help others achieve the same balance.

The three choices you have all have their upsides though, so it's a really tough call. The Moonphase has a beautifully complex dial which remains highly legible (a serious plus for me and why I personally gravitate to it); I love 'busy' dials. The Dark Side, if I'm not mistaken, is ceramic; Omega's ceramic cases are excellent, and truly show no signs of wear. That's something which is very important if your watches get scratched a lot. Plus, the movement is great so far (haven't heard any complaints and I know someone who has a Grey Side who is thrilled with it). The 3861 Sapphire Sandwich is the next generation of Speedy Pros....even I've been tempted, just to have the 'trifecta'. Personally though, I'd get it if it happened to be the watch that will go back to the moon; that kind of connection is important to me, even if it's tenuous.

Maybe if you don't have a moonphase yet, that's a reason to go for it. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## mike_right

TwoToneHappyness said:


> Help me choose!
> 
> View attachment 16851469


I choose the 3861 because it’s wearability and size. 
But if you have enough wrist size… then I will choose the 3861 too


----------



## markintoronto

3861 Moonwatch on a Forstner flat link (because the factory bracelet broke at 8 months and is in for repair ). 
Still, this combo looks pretty great. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail

3861 (Hesalite) on the Forstner 1450 bracelet:


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Don60

3570.50


----------



## tbensous




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## Don60

3510.50


----------



## PFEN




----------



## UFOh

Picked this beauty up last week, really digging it so far.









But now the watch box is full . First world problems.


----------



## gdfan75

My new speedy for today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## fish70




----------



## sanik

My 4.5


----------



## John Frum

I finally settled on the Omega rally strap on deployant. The watch will henceforth stay on this or the "darkest green" alligator.


----------



## OmegaA

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16861174





sanik said:


> My 4.5


Those look amazing, and both in fantastic condition!


----------



## sanik




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

[CYTAT="OmegaA, post: 55548945, członek: 1552951"]
Wyglądają niesamowicie i obydwa w fantastycznym stanie!
[/CYTAT]
[CYTAT="OmegaA, post: 55548945, członek: 1552951"]
Wyglądają niesamowicie i obydwa w fantastycznym stanie!
[/CYTAT]
Thanx


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## VipinLJ

Just got my first real speedy (I had settled on an Omega Speedy Racing but that absolutely did not scratch the itch).


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Tony A.H

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16792839
> 
> 
> Actually, René, we just spoke too quickly. I just came across this one in Platinium ! Didn't know this reference. Apparently only 50 were produced (Limited Apollo 11).
> Looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> Actually, René, we just spoke too quickly. I just came across this one in Platinium ! Didn't know this reference. Apparently only 50 were produced (Limited Apollo 11).
> Looks beautiful.


great video. thanks for sharing.
wow. never seen that skeletonized Speedy. very impressive as well as the other watches..


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Hesalite in the sun. If you look closely, you can see a rainbow.


----------



## gawa




----------



## swissra




----------



## montilier

Nr 2 of 26


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles 🔥







*


----------



## ChronoB

Zaratsu polishing eat your heart out:


----------



## UFOh

So, I did a thing today and I've still not convinced myself I did the right thing but wiping the **** eating grin off my face is difficult! A short while back I attained what was the highlight of my collection, a Sedna gold Speedy that was just breathtaking.










It was just so blingy and dressy though, I work from home these days and haven't worn dress pants and dress shirt in forever, It was kind of difficult to pull off the look with the black feather strap in shorts and polo shirt. But, man, did I enjoy the ever loving **** out of wearing the watch. Without a doubt the nicest watch I have ever owned, who cared what the time was, just look at it! 

I was presented an opportunity to trade for a Silver Snoopy 50th and, long story short, I did.










I was born on the day that Apollo 13 launched so even though I have no affiliation with NASA or any of the astronauts it definitely influenced the decision. 

I was worried that the watch would be kind of gimmicky and, to be honest, it is, but I don't care. I think this is a keeper. I hope I can revisit the Sedna some day.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## sanik




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16880203



The most desirable Speedmaster to me ... no crown guards, clear dial with almost no writing.
Looks good on the bracelet.


----------



## Bostok

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16880203


It’s a Forstner bracelet or Omega, please?


----------



## Eggsy

Bostok said:


> It’s a Forstner bracelet or Omega, please?


It’s the Omega 1125 bracelet with Forstner end links. 
I prefer the Forstner flat link end links to the Omega 560’s as they’re solid and fit perfectly and the Omega are hollow.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Love having this one on the wrist











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VipinLJ

Speedy on Forstner flat link (not contemporary)


----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Paulsky

Back from a service at Nesbit’s and looking as fine as ever.


----------



## OmegaA




----------



## househalfman




----------



## tbensous




----------



## alllexandru

Strap change, Omega nato out to sleep till next summer, President in for now


----------



## SlCKB0Y

My FOIS with some minor customisations. I adore this watch and will never part with it.


----------



## swissra




----------



## swissra

ChronoB said:


> Zaratsu polishing eat your heart out:
> 
> View attachment 16879575
> 
> View attachment 16879576


Have it in black/orange. Going to get this as well. Is the dial textured?


----------



## omegagmt

Just got this Artem sailcloth strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB

swissra said:


> Have it in black/orange. Going to get this as well. Is the dial textured?


Yes, it is textured. And not as bright or white as some photos make it look. It's a beautiful dial.


----------



## tbensous

SlCKB0Y said:


> My FOIS with some minor customisations. I adore this watch and will never part with it.
> 
> View attachment 16885455
> 
> 
> View attachment 16885470


Looks good ! Which bracelet / clasp is this ?


----------



## Heljestrand

Loving this one


----------



## SlCKB0Y

tbensous said:


> Looks good ! Which bracelet / clasp is this ?


It’s the 321 “Ed White” bracelet with Uncle Seiko endlinks.


----------



## 4011

Trying a new Speedy+nato combination today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Phlyers13




----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Have a good day gents


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I love this watch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

the other side of the moon


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## artee

New to the club. I’m really enjoying the bracelet and fit if the 3861.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## HKasdf

Just got the 3511.50 back from service. Never though I’d have two Speedmasters; really fighting the urge to get more.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## tbensous




----------



## weklund

... Trusty Vintage 1970 SMP ...


----------



## kf3506




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## tbensous




----------



## alllexandru

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## ck2k01

What happens when one watch guy recommends a product (in this case, an AeroPress) to another watch guy: an excuse (letting them know you heeded the recommendation) for a watch photo.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Did some adjustments on the kids bicycle, tools are in the basement took a quick shot while there


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## PFEN

Aix les bains - France


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Having a walk


----------



## alllexandru

Postmen left me this today, just arrived and put it on, me like


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## PFEN




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## LP49

Good old #3 just flew in today.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous

Trying a new leather strap


----------



## LP49

Number three. A twenty two year old.


----------



## say76

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimaljonn

Apollo XVII 40th Anniversary









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

A rare afternoon with no kids and no “honey do” chores, perfect time to relax on the back porch with a book and a drink


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## fendushi

Lazy Speedy Sunday morning.

I do love the look of the older style bracelet on my wrist.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

New shoes for the chronoscope:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Nature, where we are all equals


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LP49

Gettin' outta Dodge


----------



## nyyankees

Gotta follow Jay’s post as this was our trade!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## 4011

deepsea03 said:


> 3861


What a beautiful picture


----------



## deepsea03

4011 said:


> What a beautiful picture


Thank you - have a great weekend


----------



## Bostok




----------



## tbensous




----------



## LP49




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Tickstart




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jambos5151

My first speedy , 8 months with now , love with bracelet but great with other straps for variation





































Sent from my SM-A525F using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

jambos5151 said:


> My first speedy , 8 months with now , love with bracelet but great with other straps for variation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A525F using Tapatalk


Very nice. I have this speedmaster, But I bought mine with a strap.
Nice Sea Dweller!! I also have this one too.
A great combination.


----------



## SaMaster14

Thoughts on picking up the black leather racing strap with orange piping that comes with the black-faced model? 

It will match the bezel and orange accents… just not sure if it will clash with the silver dial


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on picking up the black leather racing strap with orange piping that comes with the black-faced model?
> 
> It will match the bezel and orange accents… just not sure if it will clash with the silver dial


I think it’ll look lovely. Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I think it’ll look lovely. Great idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m going to see if my local Omega AD has one in stock that I could check out!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> I’m going to see if my local Omega AD has one in stock that I could check out!


Good idea. Well done keeping in mind that just because we see a model online doesn’t necessarily mean you can’t mix and match straps. I was thinking about this recently with the PO and what straps on other PO models might look nice on the black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Good idea. Well done keeping in mind that just because we see a model online doesn’t necessarily mean you can’t mix and match straps. I was thinking about this recently with the PO and what straps on other PO models might look nice on the black dial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like Omega and Panerai do a great job at making their OEM straps really work across the entire line!


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside MoOnday for me…..


----------



## Ullr

Can't wait for Tues, Moonwatch Monday it is!


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## dacd4134

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this:


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ullr

My first Speedy Tuesday, honeymoon or not pretty sure this is my favorite watch.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

For Speedy Tuesday of course











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

New purchase day!!😍😍


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mcn_87 said:


> New purchase day!!
> 
> View attachment 16946035
> 
> View attachment 16946034
> 
> View attachment 16946033
> 
> View attachment 16946032


What a beauty. Congrats to you. Lovely model. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calibro9

New Speedy

Picked up in Vegas.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## mcn_87

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What a beauty. Congrats to you. Lovely model. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!


----------



## AndySC

I finally joined the Speedmaster club today, and I couldn’t be happier about it. Torn between the hessalite or sapphire versions, I went with sapphire as it will be my only watch (at least for a while) and I didn’t want to worry about scratches.


























Having sold off a collection with the aim of going down to one watch that I can wear day in day out, I can honestly say this one seems like the nicest I’ve ever owned.


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## 4011

AndySC said:


> I finally joined the Speedmaster club today, and I couldn’t be happier about it. Torn between the hessalite or sapphire versions, I went with sapphire as it will be my only watch (at least for a while) and I didn’t want to worry about scratches.
> 
> View attachment 16947511
> 
> View attachment 16947513
> 
> View attachment 16947512
> 
> 
> Having sold off a collection with the aim of going down to one watch that I can wear day in day out, I can honestly say this one seems like the nicest I’ve ever owned.


Great choice


----------



## lo_scrivano

AndySC said:


> I finally joined the Speedmaster club today, and I couldn’t be happier about it. Torn between the hessalite or sapphire versions, I went with sapphire as it will be my only watch (at least for a while) and I didn’t want to worry about scratches.
> 
> View attachment 16947511
> 
> View attachment 16947513
> 
> View attachment 16947512
> 
> 
> Having sold off a collection with the aim of going down to one watch that I can wear day in day out, I can honestly say this one seems like the nicest I’ve ever owned.


Congrats! I really like your strap too!


----------



## ELSchlotty

Just received a well worn 145.022-71 (thanks bettenco for the great trade experience). This is my first Speedy pro and my first piece with this much age on it so I’m curious to see how I bond with it. Looks right at home on leather nato and next to its omega brethren. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

AndySC said:


> I finally joined the Speedmaster club today, and I couldn’t be happier about it. Torn between the hessalite or sapphire versions, I went with sapphire as it will be my only watch (at least for a while) and I didn’t want to worry about scratches.
> 
> View attachment 16947511
> 
> View attachment 16947513
> 
> View attachment 16947512
> 
> 
> Having sold off a collection with the aim of going down to one watch that I can wear day in day out, I can honestly say this one seems like the nicest I’ve ever owned.


Welcome to the Club, As an old Seamaster club member I also joined very recently to the Speedy Club and am very happy about that


----------



## mcn_87

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16947568


Nice Dial


----------



## AndySC

This thread is giving me serious strap envy. I think my watch ‘collecting’ future is actually a Speedy (or two?) and a huge collection of straps.


----------



## JvTrinh

Last time I posted in this thread was a bit over 2 years ago when I first received this beauty. 2 years later, I'm still loving the simplicity of it.


----------



## davekwc




----------



## Msiekierski

AndySC said:


> I finally joined the Speedmaster club today, and I couldn’t be happier about it. Torn between the hessalite or sapphire versions, I went with sapphire as it will be my only watch (at least for a while) and I didn’t want to worry about scratches.
> 
> View attachment 16947511
> 
> View attachment 16947513
> 
> View attachment 16947512
> 
> 
> Having sold off a collection with the aim of going down to one watch that I can wear day in day out, I can honestly say this one seems like the nicest I’ve ever owned.


Congrats, Andy! What watches did you liquidate?


----------



## ELSchlotty

Squeezed on my favorite strap tailor leather (it’s 21mm but very soft leather) and think I have a winner combo for now. Cheers to the weekend. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndySC

Msiekierski said:


> Congrats, Andy! What watches did you liquidate?


A couple of Grand Seiko (a hi-beat and a limited edition auto with a fancy dial), half a dozen vintage Seiko chronographs, a vintage King Seiko, a Nomos Tangente, a Baltic Bicompax, and a Christopher Ward Trident. I think that was it! The aim was to go down to just the one watch I had actually really wanted all along and could use every day, and use the rest of the money for travel and other hobbies.


----------



## rgb_pete

Just got my new Speedy 3861 sapphire sandwich in today and I’m in love! My favorite part is the newly designed bracelet. The tapered bracelet wears so nicely.


----------



## alllexandru

Saturday, have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Subafan

ELSchlotty said:


> Squeezed on my favorite strap tailor leather (it’s 21mm but very soft leather) and think I have a winner combo for now. Cheers to the weekend.
> View attachment 16951105
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Speedy!! But, chrono hand broken? Name the killer!!!!


----------



## deepsea03

Breakfast on the road


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Subafan said:


> Great Speedy!! But, chrono hand broken? Name the killer!!!!


Thanks Subafan. No killer - chrono was running when I took the pic - the hand snaps back nicely to 60, but the lume has fallen out of it if that’s what you were referencing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

Picked up a hesalite 3861 a few weeks ago. I was in doubt when they were announced but in-hand it is PHENOMENAL. What an amazing piece!


----------



## hl213

I never know what I think about speedies, let alone if it is or isn't a speedy. Ultimately I just can't get head around the price. Ignoring what they are worth comparatively, these things are worth a couple of grand max! Sorry for my negative assessment. White stick hands might be functional, but they have few other redeeming features and are as dull as sin.


----------



## Subafan

ELSchlotty said:


> Thanks Subafan. No killer - chrono was running when I took the pic - the hand snaps back nicely to 60, but the lume has fallen out of it if that’s what you were referencing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I was talking about this:


----------



## Msiekierski

hl213 said:


> I never know what I think about speedies, let alone if it is or isn't a speedy. Ultimately I just can't get head around the price. Ignoring what they are worth comparatively, these things are worth a couple of grand max! Sorry for my negative assessment. White stick hands might be functional, but they have few other redeeming features and are as dull as sin.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## AndySC

hl213 said:


> I never know what I think about speedies, let alone if it is or isn't a speedy. Ultimately I just can't get head around the price. Ignoring what they are worth comparatively, these things are worth a couple of grand max! Sorry for my negative assessment. White stick hands might be functional, but they have few other redeeming features and are as dull as sin.


This is a thread for owners to share their joy. We aren’t under the impression everyone agrees with us, we just want to share our appreciation for Speedmasters.

Opinions are like bumholes and all that…


----------



## ELSchlotty

Subafan said:


> No, I was talking about this:
> 
> View attachment 16953181


Son of a … how did I not notice the missing tail?! This piece has a lot of stories to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip_Marlowe




----------



## hiboost




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon




----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Ullr

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...




























René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## VipinLJ

My first Omega on a TunsLeather rally strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Galaga




----------



## C.V.

My 3861 (the version without the milky ring) wearing a Forstner contemporary bracelet.


----------



## -kk-

Currently in Tokyo, picked this up over the weekend  

So in love with the dial. What's even better is the 3 way extension on the clasp which is a godsend!


----------



## ELSchlotty

Heading to the AD this weekend to inquire about a replacement bezel, crystal, and chrono/seconds hand. On the fence about making the updates but they would all be reversible. Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB

ELSchlotty said:


> Heading to the AD this weekend to inquire about a replacement bezel, crystal, and chrono/seconds hand. On the fence about making the updates but they would all be reversible. Thoughts?
> View attachment 16961662
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It it was mine, I would. Servicing and replacing the old, beat up parts will preserve the watch (visually) for years to come, and make it more versatile for you. Watch guys will see a well worn Speedy and appreciate it. To a lot of other people, you're wearing a beat up watch. Ultimately, it all depends on how personal the watches "scars" are to you, and if wearing it with those is important to you.


----------



## ELSchlotty

ChronoB said:


> It it was mine, I would. Servicing and replacing the old, beat up parts will preserve the watch (visually) for years to come, and make it more versatile for you. Watch guys will see a well worn Speedy and appreciate it. To a lot of other people, you're wearing a beat up watch. Ultimately, it all depends on how personal the watches "scars" are to you, and if wearing it with those is important to you.


Thanks ChronoB - they are someone else’s scars so mean nothing to me. I don’t want to get into case polishing, etc but the 3 parts I mention seem easy enough to refresh and will really rejuvenate the watch. 
Should I do this through the AD or find a local watch shop? I have heard some not great things about Omegas “restoration” services. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptSnappy

Just got my warranty replacement from the AD!


----------



## ELSchlotty

New B&R suede thanks to Gazza74. Love the look with the slight lume patina - just wish the strap length was a little shorter and the taper was only to 18mm. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5thLegion




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

My second MoonSwatch (picked up Jupiter in Miami) … hey it says “Speedmaster” on the dial, just the same as my Racing models


----------



## Decelerate

Been contemplating picking up one of these. The only thing holding me back is the lack of a ceramic bezel. I plan to hold this watch for a long time and am concerned that the numbers on the aluminum bezel will get worn out and chipped like they have on my old seiko...Anyone experience this issue?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Decelerate said:


> Been contemplating picking up one of these. The only thing holding me back is the lack of a ceramic bezel. I plan to hold this watch for a long time and am concerned that the numbers on the aluminum bezel will get worn out and chipped like they have on my old seiko...Anyone experience this issue?


Ceramic bezel on a low cost Swatch?


----------



## SaMaster14

Decelerate said:


> Been contemplating picking up one of these. The only thing holding me back is the lack of a ceramic bezel. I plan to hold this watch for a long time and am concerned that the numbers on the aluminum bezel will get worn out and chipped like they have on my old seiko...Anyone experience this issue?


Unsure if your post was referring to my MoonSwatch or if to try Speedmaster in general. The Moonswatch is plastic (“bioceramic”), not aluminum. 

Multiple Speedy models do come with ceramic bezels, the 44.25mm Racing model which I have and love, being one of them!


----------



## Decelerate

SaMaster14 said:


> Unsure if your post was referring to my MoonSwatch or if to try Speedmaster in general. The Moonswatch is plastic (“bioceramic”), not aluminum.
> 
> Multiple Speedy models do come with ceramic bezels, the 44.25mm Racing model which I have and love, being one of them!





anonymousmoose said:


> Ceramic bezel on a low cost Swatch?


Sorry. That was not clear. I was referring to the stainless steel speedmaster professional.


----------



## mannal

Basketball practice. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Just threw it back on the bracelet. I know most are putting them on leather for the winter, but in TX not much of a winter. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Stopped by the AD today to ask about bezel+crystal+chrono hand replacement and they talked me out of it. Maybe the crystal and hand when it needs service next, but only the bezel if I can find a used one that has faded similar to the dial. They did talk me into ordering a beige Omega Nato to upgrade from this one so they will still get some of my $$ 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

omegagmt said:


> Just threw it back on the bracelet. I know most are putting them on leather for the winter, but in TX not much of a winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also live in Texas. I just ordered a Zulu diver sailcloth to try next year on another watch. Many brag about that as a summer watch band. Looks great by the way!


----------



## omegagmt

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> I also live in Texas. I just ordered a Zulu diver sailcloth to try next year on another watch. Many brag about that as a summer watch band. Looks great by the way!


Had it on an Artem sailcloth before this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

👍


----------



## LP49

My 22 year old. She's lookin' fine!


----------



## ETA2824-2

ELSchlotty said:


> Stopped by the AD today to ask about bezel+crystal+chrono hand replacement and they talked me out of it.


They were 1000000% right.
Leave it as it is! 😘


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

omegagmt said:


> Had it on an Artem sailcloth before this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried Artems quick release bar? Thx


----------



## ETA2824-2

.005


----------



## Orhorolgy

Hello everyone.....yes late to the gathering.....but hey better late than never! 

Here is a picture of mine (and the story behind it: Early Birthday Gift Surprise!!! )


----------



## szatoshi

the one and only speedy for me!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

Proudly in the family 😍


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Decided to create a thread instead.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

It's that day of the week. And when you know, you know.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Hints of orange … two ways


----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## VipinLJ

Speedy Wednesday!


----------



## solesman

That step dial is 🔥



deepsea03 said:


> 3861


----------



## tbensous




----------



## VipinLJ

Speedies are the best!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## LP49




----------



## PFEN




----------



## LP49




----------



## Galaga




----------



## Nomateus

Hey everyone! Here is my Speedmaster Hesalite 3861 - my first big purchase from my favourite brand! Have it for over a month now and love it endlessly!


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nimzotech

FOIS time…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLKhrono

I have one for special occasions and one for any other.


----------



## nimzotech

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16976546


Nice color pencils - Brutfuner? 
I am not sure I have heard of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omegagmt

Just got in two new rubber straps from pertualstraps.com. I can’t believe I spent almost $300 for my Everest. The Everest is by far a superior strap. Very supple and I love the smell of it, but $260 more than the Perpetual Straps. I can buy almost 7 straps for the price of the Everest. These were only $40 each. They are so comfortable, and the fit is superb. No play in between the lugs, and no space into the case. Fits like a glove. Really loving the white accent with the moon watch. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## tbensous




----------



## RLKhrono

Only have 1 Speedmaster now so its easier to choose!


----------



## markintoronto

Happy Friday, friends!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

Can I officially join the club now?


----------



## JonathanTaylor

Coming up on 1 year with mine


----------



## watchnoober




----------



## Tickstart

As much as I like cock and balls, I like the sleek look of the Mark II 12 o'clock marker a bit more.


----------



## LP49




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Aidy




----------



## tbensous

Feeling like the Ultraman today.


----------



## ChronoB

Rainy drive to work on Halloween.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I joined the club this weekend.

3750.50 originally purchased in 2014 and serviced last year.


----------



## Coriolanus

New Forstner Bullet bracelet with Speedy end-links just dropped.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## reb00ted

Coriolanus said:


> New Forstner Bullet bracelet with Speedy end-links just dropped.


When can we see it?!


----------



## Coriolanus

reb00ted said:


> When can we see it?!


I just ordered today. I'll post pics when it arrives. Just giving everyone a heads-up that they're available.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## BundyBear

Being Tuesday and all...


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Speedy Tuesday w/, well, you guessed it..


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Happy Speedy Tuesday! I recently concluded a 28-year career in the utilities industry and am starting a new one later this month in aerospace. What better way to kick it off than with a Speedmaster? Rob at Topper hooked me up with a good deal on a lightly used sapphire sandwich.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My first Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## RLS1851

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!


----------



## Travelller

#ElPrimeroDay x #SpeedyTuesday 😎
_...talk about a tough* one..._ 🤔






























_*talk about "1st-world problems"..._ 🙄😅


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## omegagmt

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 17004648
> View attachment 17004645
> View attachment 17004646
> View attachment 17004647


Love this model. 3510.82. What bracelet is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my work day w/ a Speedy once again..


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

omegagmt said:


> Love this model. 3510.82. What bracelet is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 😎👍🏽! The bracelet is beautiful and works perfectly seamless with the Speedy Reduced.. it’s an Uncle Seiko US1035 Flat Link Bracelet.


----------



## Aidy




----------



## tbensous

Travelller said:


> #ElPrimeroDay x #SpeedyTuesday 😎
> _...talk about a tough* one..._ 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*talk about "1st-world problems"..._ 🙄😅


I love these 2. My 2 favourite chronograph. Lovely pair.


----------



## Morlock




----------



## Aidy




----------



## omegagmt

About to watch the Astros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshuwah

MOONSHINE GREEN FOR THE WIN


----------



## Aidy

oshuwah said:


> MOONSHINE GREEN FOR THE WIN
> View attachment 17009702


You win 😎😎😍😍


----------



## LP49

My lovely 22 year old.


----------



## deepsea03

walkabout


----------



## Coriolanus

Right up front, sorry for the awful photos. There's a reason I don't post often.

That out of the way, here are my Speedies (1861 and 3861) on the new Forstner "Bullet" bracelet. Bottom line up front is that I absolutely love this bracelet. Top quality, as you'd expect from Forstner. It's very similar to the 3861 bracelet in terms of appearance and comfort, with a few differences. For example the clasp, and also this bracelet only tapers to 16mm (as opposed to 15mm for the OEM bracelet), though that's not really noticeable.

I think the photos capture it, but the small polished links in the middle add noticeable visual "pop" in person. All the taper happens in the first four links on either side, and every link after that is removeable. The milled clasp has six microadjust positions as well, which is another small improvement on the OEM clasp.

I'd recommend this bracelet for anyone with an 1861 who loves the 3861 bracelet but doesn't want to spend the $$$ to get one. Or, if you've got a 3861 and you're a weirdo like me who immediately takes off the OEM bracelet and stores it with the box and papers, this is a good option for a bracelet that you won't have to worry about scuffing whilst desk diving.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Aidy




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## reb00ted

Paulsky said:


> View attachment 17018483


AWESOME!, What is the exact reference ?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Higs




----------



## Paulsky

reb00ted said:


> AWESOME!, What is the exact reference ?


It’s a 145.022 from about 1988 on a 1450 bracelet.


----------



## markintoronto

Broad Arrow reissue on a simple NATO for Speedy Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum




----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## Kasset1975

oshuwah said:


> MOONSHINE GREEN FOR THE WIN
> View attachment 17009702


This has to be one of the most beautiful watches around. If I were to have just one watch, this is definitely it.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PFEN




----------



## garydusa

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Emphasis




----------



## nimzotech

The FOIS is growing on me


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nimzotech said:


> The FOIS is growing on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It’s an absolutely lovely watch to own, wear, and look at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> View attachment 17018483


That's a piece right there!! Super clean example. Beautiful kiss of patina. You're a lucky man!

René



Kasset1975 said:


> This has to be one of the most beautiful watches around. If I were to have just one watch, this is definitely it.


I had to stop myself and really take in what you posted. I took the time to look at the watch in question and you're right...I would definitely settle for that. Functionality, elegance, beauty,...it's got it all. But could you _really _have just one watch?!

René


----------



## iceman767

.











Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

I had been looking at (lusting after) an Ed White. I’d seen some on C24 and noticed how the prices have gone up significantly in the past year or so.
I wasn’t prepared to pay the premiums so I rang a couple of OB’s to enquire about waiting lists. 
One in London said that there wasn’t one, while the main flagship store said there was but that the waiting lists were very very long.
So I rang a couple in Madrid and would you believe it, they have one in stock. 
i couldn’t believe my luck.
Ed White incoming next week hopefully. 

Any Ed White owners here that could offer their opinion on the watch?


----------



## Paulsky

Titan II said:


> That's a piece right there!! Super clean example. Beautiful kiss of patina. You're a lucky man!
> 
> René


Thanks René


----------



## PFEN




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Kasset1975

Titan II said:


> That's a piece right there!! Super clean example. Beautiful kiss of patina. You're a lucky man!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop myself and really take in what you posted. I took the time to look at the watch in question and you're right...I would definitely settle for that. Functionality, elegance, beauty,...it's got it all. But could you _really _have just one watch?!
> 
> René


It really is stunning. And no, my addiction can't allow me to have just one watch! Or two....three.....etc 😆


----------



## PFEN




----------



## COUPET

Just catching the sunshine  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

helps if i remember to post the appropriate pic ! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

My morning pic from the 50th anniversary of moonlanding.











Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## SaMaster14

Silver dial Racing model with the OEM black/orange strap!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Silver dial Racing model with the OEM black/orange strap!


So good. So so good. When silver dials are done right they are just somethin else and this one is most definitely done RIGHT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> So good. So so good. When silver dials are done right they are just somethin else and this one is most definitely done RIGHT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! And with the black ceramic bezel and orange accents it works with almost any strap!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose

playing with the new iphone 14 pro camera


----------



## Serge_tm

Speedmaster '57 titanium


----------



## nimzotech

On olive shell.








Leather is safer to wear during the colder (sweat-less) months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I should probably clean up the crystal with some polywatch at some point.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Serge_tm said:


> Speedmaster '57 titanium
> View attachment 17034136


All that blued goodness against the white dial looks so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

Earlier today…


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Changed to the bracelet.


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Mausbiber8888

My Speedy Pro from 1998, running perfect without ever been serviced. Tritium aged perfect.


----------



## CPRwatch

Some autumn colour


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mausbiber8888 said:


> My Speedy Pro from 1998, running perfect without ever been serviced. Tritium aged perfect.
> 
> View attachment 17038961


Wow almost 25 years. That’s pretty crazy. Has it been a daily wear watch for you that entire time? Great looking Speedy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA

I have a random dark blue with white stitching strap that I use as an alternate for my watches when the mood strikes me. As all of them are 20mm, I can just swap it out for any of them. Right now, I have it on the 1861, and boy do I love the combo. As always, sorry for the poor quality of the pics...I can never seem to get good shots when it's dark outside.





































It seems that when it gets colder out, I all of a sudden gravitate towards my straps...maybe it's because I'm not sweating anymore. 

Cheers everyone...lots of great pics in this thread!


----------



## Mausbiber8888

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow almost 25 years. That’s pretty crazy. Has it been a daily wear watch for you that entire time? Great looking Speedy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, it's not my daily watch.

i bought the speedy in 1998 after i bought my bond seamaster in 1996.

i then wore them alternately over the next few years and then the watch fever started.

countless watches followed and they are all still in my collection.

this allows me to switch between watches depending on my mood and occasion and gives each of them a lot of rest ;-)

i have to admit that i also take great care of my watches, which explains their good condition, especially since they are kept in a safe and are therefore always subject to the same external influences.

when the time comes and it has to be serviced, it will also be sent directly to omega biel, because they do a great job there and i want to keep my dial and hands, but still want the case and strap back to the factory standard.

the speedy is simply the classic and when it grabs me and i put it on, i associate an incredible number of events from the last almost 25 years with it.


----------



## chnzwh

People say a Speedy is the root of a serious watch collection, but I didn't buy mine until I've bought a few JLCs and IWCs. Got my first Speedy (1861 Hesalite) in 2019, right before the Apollo 11 50 years anniversary. Didn't feel any "wow" at first but the watch grew on me rather quickly. 

I bought a 3861 Hesalite last year and it is now my go to piece, leaving my other watches in the box. I've converted the watch into a Hesalite sandwich by swapping to a see through caseback, and put it on different bracelets and straps. I play tennis with it, swim with it and go to different places wearing it to create a bond. Gotta say it is a very satisfying watch that one has to experience in the metal.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## CPRwatch

For the evening


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## mcn_87

Great to see how many members does this club have!


----------



## mcn_87

VipinLJ said:


> Speedies are the best!
> 
> View attachment 16977420


Nice strap, too!


----------



## MackyP

After a year or so owning my first Moonwatch, finally installed my gator strap which I purchased around the same time


----------



## Gargamel35

I'm finally in the club.


----------



## ChronoB

Gargamel35 said:


> I'm finally in the club.
> 
> View attachment 17046908



_Welcome!_


----------



## C.V.

3.2.1…..speedy Tuesday.


----------



## Coriolanus

C.V. said:


> 3.2.1…..speedy Tuesday.
> View attachment 17049078
> View attachment 17049080


Gawd, that's gorgeous. I've been on the wait list with my local boutique for about 6 months now. Can't wait for my day to come.


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside for speedy Tuesday….now on a custom 21mm Gunny strap….


----------



## Bostok

Speedy Tuesday it is, with a discontinued classic…


----------



## SaMaster14

Works better than the OEM brown leather, IMO!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## markintoronto

Speedy Broad Arrow reissue on a Forstner Model O oyster. 
After trying Forstner’s flat link, contemporary flat link, and 1450 President bracelets I think this Model O oyster is the one. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## MackyP

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Mausbiber8888

Something new for the Wall


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mausbiber8888 said:


> View attachment 17053747
> 
> 
> Something new for the Wall


Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mausbiber8888

Its a Print on Canvas and the colours match my tritium Speedy.

I got the picture of the speedy and one of the daytona yesterday and they fit in perfectly with the newly renovated house. this detail was missing in the cozy reading corner in the conservatory. I'm attaching a picture of it, especially since the lady of the house expressly gave her blessing


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Blue Side Of The Moon under the sun











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkh5000




----------



## MisterG12

Mitsukoshi mod and Rising Sun on 3861 bracelets. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## JonathanTaylor

markintoronto said:


> Speedy Broad Arrow reissue on a Forstner Model O oyster.
> After trying Forstner’s flat link, contemporary flat link, and 1450 President bracelets I think this Model O oyster is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been wanting to see that Oyster in a non staged picture and it looks great!


----------



## MackyP

So after many aftermarket straps purchased throughout the years, OCD quickly kicks in wanting to install an OEM strap. These aftermarket straps almost always come right off at the end of the day, if not immediately after trying it on. I think it's just me but it bothers me seeing my Omega's in cheap straps. Anyone else feel the same as me?


That being said, I found the most comfortable strap for my Speedy! Will be using this rubber strap for a bit now. Feels so light, almost wearing nothing!


----------



## deepsea03

3861 on BandR strap


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Msiekierski

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## VipinLJ

MackyP said:


> So after many aftermarket straps purchased throughout the years, OCD quickly kicks in wanting to install an OEM strap. These aftermarket straps almost always come right off at the end of the day, if not immediately after trying it on. I think it's just me but it bothers me seeing my Omega's in cheap straps. Anyone else feel the same as me?


I agree with you. I bought so many aftermarket straps. The longest any has lasted on an Omega is two days.
The only exception is a Forstner bracelet that is still on my moonwatch. I hated it at first but I really like it now. So light. I hated how jangly it was but now I've begun to appreciate it.


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MackyP

deepsea03 said:


> 3861 on BandR strap


Fire! As I just mentioned that I prefer OEM straps lol.. Link pls for the same exact strap..

EDIT: Also do the offer a version that will accommodate an OEM deployant?

Which one?


----------



## MackyP

VipinLJ said:


> I agree with you. I bought so many aftermarket straps. The longest any has lasted on an Omega is two days.
> The only exception is a Forstner bracelet that is still on my moonwatch. I hated it at first but I really like it now. So light. I hated how jangly it was but now I've begun to appreciate it.


Been watching those videos of the Forstner straps.. Which one did you purchase, flat links?


----------



## G4_Chrono

MackyP said:


> So after many aftermarket straps purchased throughout the years, OCD quickly kicks in wanting to install an OEM strap. These aftermarket straps almost always come right off at the end of the day, if not immediately after trying it on. I think it's just me but it bothers me seeing my Omega's in cheap straps. Anyone else feel the same as me?
> 
> 
> That being said, I found the most comfortable strap for my Speedy! Will be using this rubber strap for a bit now. Feels so light, almost wearing nothing!
> 
> View attachment 17062302
> View attachment 17062301


@MackyP Looks awesome. Which strap is this then? The Seamaster strap? How does it ft at the lugs?

Thanks!


----------



## VipinLJ

MackyP said:


> Been watching those videos of the Forstner straps.. Which one did you purchase, flat links?


I got the original forstner flat link (not contemporary). I believe the contemporary is less jangly and has slightly more heft compared to the original. I wanted to return it for the contemporary version but forstner took almost two weeks to get back to me, by when I had given up and resized it and put it on my Speedy. Now I actually like it because it's so light and comfortable.


----------



## Coriolanus

MackyP said:


> Been watching those videos of the Forstner straps.. Which one did you purchase, flat links?


I know this wasn't directed at me, but just wanted to say that I've got both the contempory flat link as well as their newest "bullet" bracelet, and I'm extremely happy with both. The bullet is very similar to the current 3861 bracelet. More on that in my recent post here: 









* Official Speedmaster Club Thread *







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## VipinLJ

Coriolanus said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me, but just wanted to say that I've got both the contempory flat link as well as their newest "bullet" bracelet, and I'm extremely happy with both. The bullet is very similar to the current 3861 bracelet. More on that in my recent post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Official Speedmaster Club Thread *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


How does the bullet bracelet compare to the OEM 3861 bracelet in terms of feel/quality? And the clasps well? I'm like you kinda. Took off the OEM bracelet a week or so after I got it. While it was very comfortable and solid-feeling, I didn't want it to get too banged up because I'm anal when it comes to keeping my watches looking like new (I have 15 year old watches that I've worn almost every day for atleast 10 years and never polished and friends asked if it was brand new).


----------



## Coriolanus

VipinLJ said:


> How does the bullet bracelet compare to the OEM 3861 bracelet in terms of feel/quality? And the clasps well? I'm like you kinda. Took off the OEM bracelet a week or so after I got it. While it was very comfortable and solid-feeling, I didn't want it to get too banged up because I'm anal when it comes to keeping my watches looking like new (I have 15 year old watches that I've worn almost every day for atleast 10 years and never polished and friends asked if it was brand new).


It compares very well IMO. The 1mm difference in the taper isn't noticeable. I like the finish of endlinks on the OEM bracelet slightly more, but that's a nitpick. The details of the OEM endlinks are crisp enough that the narrow link sections feel like they might actually be separate bits, whereas in the Forstner it's easier to tell that it's all one piece. You really have to stare at it as much as I do to notice something like that, though. On the other hand, the Forstner is much easier to size, and the milled clasp has a lot more microadjust positions. Overall, the bracelet and the clasp feel very solid and well made. Good heft, and not a lot of play/jangle. I've had both of my Speedies on bullets since I got them, and right now I have no plans to swap out.

FWIW, I could say similar things about the contemporary flat link bracelet. I eventually took the flat links off because aesthetically something about the boxy nature of the flat links didn't jive for me with the elegant curves of the lyre lugs. I know that the 105.012 came with a flat link OEM bracelet, but to me it feels like the flat link really belongs on straight lug Speedies like the Ed White.

Final nit, and I'll acknowledge that what I'm about to say is a little ridiculous: With the flat link bracelet, there was just enough play that the first links (next to the endlinks) could lightly contact the insides of the lug tips. I developed a weird worry that they might rub and cause some wear over time. I know. I know. Friggin' ridiculous to be worrying about minor wear on the insides of the lugs. And I'm not even sure it would have happened. I accept that I'm weird. But based on your comment, it sounds like you might be as obsessive as I am about babying your watches. I'll also say that the bullet bracelets don't have that same play by the lugs, so I can rest easy (and look for other stupid details to obsess over instead).


----------



## G4_Chrono

I have the Forstner contemporary Flat Link and it is currently my favourite - it just has the proportions to sit the watch best on my wrist. (I had the original Forstner Flat Link which is thinner)










I also have the Uncle 1171 on an Omega clasp - this to me says 'moon watch'. I like it a lot but it allows the watch to look quite large on my smaller wrist.

And I have the Uncle 1479 Brushed/Polished on a JB Forstner clasp. This sits really well and is a good crossover with smart and casual dress. The end links don't quite have the correct profile and finish when compared to the Omega 3861 bracelet though.











The Forstner 1450 (President style) with original style clasp is on its way to me. . . All on a 1861 Hesalite Speedmaster.

Any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## Aidy




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My 3592.50


----------



## LP49

VipinLJ said:


> I agree with you. I bought so many aftermarket straps. The longest any has lasted on an Omega is two days.
> The only exception is a Forstner bracelet that is still on my moonwatch. I hated it at first but I really like it now. So light. I hated how jangly it was but now I've begun to appreciate it.


Plus one for Forstner. Best bang for the buck out there.


----------



## LP49

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 17066396


Great strap. What is it?


----------



## LP49

Basic black.
.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

LP49 said:


> Great strap. What is it?


Thanks LP49,
it's cheap unbranded 20mm leather strap fits original Omega clasp from ebay seller "timepiecerepublic"
Bought it few years ago


----------



## jswing

Just got my Forstner contemporary flat link 










Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Al Cap

Man……..went to Toppers in Burlingame to grab an Aqua Terra. Made the mistake of trying on the green Speedy 57….what an absolutely stunning watch. Ended up leaving after an hour or so, just couldn’t make up my mind. Been thinking about the green 57 all day. on a side note, the gray side of the moon speedy was also awesome, bit over budged though.


----------



## Aidy




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## jay1k2

Just picked this up last night


----------



## tbensous




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Blue Side Of The Moon and a new book for the living room











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## C.V.

Ed White


----------



## VipinLJ

Very early Christmas party!


----------



## ChronoB

Wearing the Moonwatch on the 50th anniversary of Apollo 17.


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## felixmatos

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 17080934


Hello; what’s the model number for that bracelet ? Thanks


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CPRwatch

felixmatos said:


> Hello; what’s the model number for that bracelet ? Thanks


Its a Uncle Seiko 1171 Bracelet . Great quality & value too .


----------



## arquitron

Get set for next year Le Mans Centennial Anniversary...






































Go Speedy!


----------



## arquitron

Interesting fact about the Speedmaster in Le Mans...


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

The Legend;










René


----------



## Bostok

arquitron said:


> Interesting fact about the Speedmaster in Le Mans...
> 
> View attachment 17091045


IMO this double connection of the CK2998 with both the early racing/motorsport and the beginnings of space exploration makes the FOIS such a special Speedmaster, beside all the others differences with the iconic Moonwatch.


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Higs




----------



## Aidy




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felixmatos

CPRwatch said:


> Its a Uncle Seiko 1171 Bracelet . Great quality & value too .


Thanks!


----------



## PFEN

Photos taken at the National Museum of Mulhouse Automobile (France) there is the largest collection of Bugati in the world


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 🏍 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## arquitron

Still wearing the Speedy! Today on a Tropic strap.


----------



## DougFNJ

I received this last Friday, and my heavy rotation screeched to a halt. Hasn’t come off the wrist since I got it, and it likely won’t be coming off for awhile. Absolutely love it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## alllexandru

Friday, have a good weekend !


----------



## sanik




----------



## LP49

My 22 year old


----------



## omegagmt

Regular speedy today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

LP49 said:


> My 22 year old
> View attachment 17097049


Still looking new. I would have kept my old speedy if they had the bracelet options today. The endlinks just protruded a little too much for my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good evening.


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Yakswak

Bostok said:


> IMO this double connection of the CK2998 with both the early racing/motorsport and the beginnings of space exploration makes the FOIS such a special Speedmaster, beside all the others differences with the iconic Moonwatch.
> 
> View attachment 17091592
> View attachment 17091594


what is the strap on this watch?


----------



## Bostok

Yakswak said:


> what is the strap on this watch?


It’s the original strap that the Speedmaster FOIS edition came with, a 19mm leather Omega strap that it’s available as a spare part also on the site and at the ADs (or very similar anyway) I think: 









Watch Straps Brown leather strap with pin buckle | OMEGA®


Discover the unique style from our collection of Watch straps: Brown leather strap with pin buckle (98000409|94511602), created by OMEGA®




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## sanik

Winter


----------



## reb00ted

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 17098301


Man how I love this watch, I recently had the opportunity to try it in the AD and was amazed how beautiful and smaller than the dimensions suggest it is .. Could you please tell if you know the measurement of the crystal ?

P.S. Wear in good health!


----------



## ChronoB

reb00ted said:


> Man how I love this watch, I recently had the opportunity to try it in the AD and was amazed how beautiful and smaller than the dimensions suggest it is .. Could you please tell if you know the measurement of the crystal ?
> 
> P.S. Wear in good health!


Thanks, I love it, too. It really does wear much smaller than the dimensions suggest. The crystal is about 34mm across.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## alllexandru

Sky-Dweller said:


> What bracelet is that?


Staib


----------



## reb00ted

ChronoB said:


> Thanks, I love it, too. It really does wear much smaller than the dimensions suggest. The crystal is about 34mm across.


Thank you very much man! Sorry for annoying you, but if you can share the bezel size also that would be awesome! I wish I had taken pics in the AD…


----------



## RecaanHarb

I had to jump in here! Love this thread! Speedmaster Ultraman


----------



## ChronoB

RecaanHarb said:


> I had to jump in here! Love this thread! Speedmaster Ultraman
> View attachment 17104112


This is genuinely one of the best photos I've seen here. Did you use your phone for this shot or a camera?


----------



## RecaanHarb

ChronoB said:


> This is genuinely one of the best photos I've seen here. Did you use your phone for this shot or a camera?


Wow! Thanks so much, man! I appreciate that. I actually used my phone. But I edited it a bit in Lightroom.


----------



## ChronoB

reb00ted said:


> Thank you very much man! Sorry for annoying you, but if you can share the bezel size also that would be awesome! I wish I had taken pics in the AD…


The bezel is about 40 or 41 mm, edge to edge.


----------



## LP49

Sky-Dweller said:


> You like them young...


Also older. I used to have a 58 year old who looked pretty good (1964 Glycine).


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sky-Dweller said:


> Does Omega still produce something with brown dial?


Not in the standard Speedmaster lineup. They’ve got a two tone Speedy Moonphase with brown dial, but that’s a completely different beast altogether and MSRP in USD is $13,900. It’s an absolutely sweet watch though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

NardinNut said:


>


Which model is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

omegagmt said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like the Ed White with the nato strap that comes with it.


----------



## C.V.

omegagmt said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s mine on its bracelet.


----------



## NardinNut

omegagmt said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 321 reissue


----------



## UFOh

Speedy number 11 dropped the other week but I had to go out of town for work so it went straight in the safe. Just put it on the insurance and finally exploring the beauty of it. It's an Apollo 11 45th anniversary edition in titanium/sedna:









The laser cut dial is amazing, basically the top layer is lasered away leaving the indices and logo/lettering at their initial height, personally I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Lu..




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## JonathanTaylor

Spontaneous combustion occurred moments later


----------



## swissra




----------



## LP49




----------



## Buramu




----------



## markintoronto

Broad Arrow reissue on the Forstner J model jubilee. 
The jubilee bracelet works really nicely with the BA stainless bezel and polished hands I think. 



























Happy holidays, friends!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..

Just got my Genteel strap and it is phenomenal…..right on time for Xmas!!!!


----------



## Yakswak

I can finally join in on the fun...3861 Hesalite arrived and on the wrist, today!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

3861 on Forstner JB Champion


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼







*


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


>


A lot of snow out your way, Mark?

René


----------



## Orhorolgy

AWESOME!!!!!! 

Thanks for posting and sharing. 



PFEN said:


> Photos taken at the National Museum of Mulhouse Automobile (France) there is the largest collection of Bugati in the world
> 
> View attachment 17092662
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092664
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092667
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092668
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092669
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092670
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092678
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092680
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092682
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092683


----------



## MuckyMark

Titan II said:


> A lot of snow out your way, Mark?
> 
> René


Not really, about 6” earlier in the week, then about 2” overnight. Right now it’s raining the proverbial cats’n’dogs.


----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


> Not really, about 6” earlier in the week, then about 2” overnight. Right now it’s raining the proverbial cats’n’dogs.


Lucky! We got 6" on Saturday night/Sunday morning and then 12-14" depending on where you were on Monday night/Tuesday morning. Now it's supposed to warm up to 6-8° and we've got the proverbial cats'n'dogs headed our way. I think we managed to elude the freezing rain that was forecast though.

Anyway...compliments of the holiday season to you and yours.

René


----------



## NardinNut

Buramu said:


> View attachment 17109293


Nice strap! Love this combo. Which strap is it?


----------



## Buramu

NardinNut said:


> Nice strap! Love this combo. Which strap is it?


It’s a Geckota Dedworth Distresso









Dedworth Distresso Cowhide Quick Release Watch Strap - Distressed Brow


The Dedworth Distresso watch strap is made from genuine oiled cowhide leather, which has been given a timeworn distressed look and feel. The watch strap is lined with camel coloured genuine calf leather, and embossed with Geckota logo for reassurance of quality. The stitching around the outside...




www.geckota.com


----------



## OotOot

I hope to be part of this club very soon! I got my hands on a vintage Speedmaster yesterday in person for the first time and it’s even better in person than all the pictures throughout the years I’ve gawked over. Will be selling a few pieces from my current collection and replace it with a Speedmaster. Now comes the hard choice of which reference to narrow down my search to and vintage or modern!


----------



## Titan II

OotOot said:


> I hope to be part of this club very soon! I got my hands on a vintage Speedmaster yesterday in person for the first time and it’s even better in person than all the pictures throughout the years I’ve gawked over. Will be selling a few pieces from my current collection and replace it with a Speedmaster. *Now comes the hard choice of which reference to narrow down my search to and vintage or modern!*


That may be the hard part, but it's also the fun part. Enjoy the search and best of luck.

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

PFEN said:


> Photos taken at the National Museum of Mulhouse Automobile (France) there is the largest collection of Bugati in the world
> 
> View attachment 17092662
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092664
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092667
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092668
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092669
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092670
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092678
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092680
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092682
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092683





PFEN said:


> Photos taken at the National Museum of Mulhouse Automobile (France) there is the largest collection of Bugati in the world
> 
> View attachment 17092662
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092664
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092666
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092667
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092668
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092669
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092670
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092678
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092680
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092682
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092683



These cars brought back wonderful memories of French films starring Jean-Paul Belmondo and Alain Delon.
Merry Christmas 🙏🏻


----------



## Gargamel35

Santa got me my first strap for Speedy.


----------



## C.V.

Gargamel35 said:


> Santa got me my first strap for Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 17114985
> 
> 
> View attachment 17114986


Very nice. And probably not the last.
Great thing about the speedy is the variety of straps it goes well with.


----------



## 4011

Gargamel35 said:


> Santa got me my first strap for Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 17114985
> 
> 
> View attachment 17114986


Looks fantastic!


----------



## ChronoB

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ToolWatchMaster

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! 🎄


----------



## Topi

OotOot said:


> I hope to be part of this club very soon! I got my hands on a vintage Speedmaster yesterday in person for the first time and it’s even better in person than all the pictures throughout the years I’ve gawked over. Will be selling a few pieces from my current collection and replace it with a Speedmaster. *Now comes the hard choice of which reference to narrow down my search to and vintage or modern!*


I know what you mean, I faced that choice some weeks ago when I finally decided to realize my dream. After going back and forth between various watches for a while I decided to get a Hesalite 3861 and found a lightly used one through Chrono24. Very happy now, though I wonder whether my watch will be a victim of the 3861 issue; it stopped yesterday once, when I started the chrono, less than 12 hours after fully winding the watch. 
Then again, should that be the case, I do have the warranty card with over four years of warranty remaining.

-Topi


----------



## OotOot

Oh no, what’s the 3861 issue?


Topi said:


> I know what you mean, I faced that choice some weeks ago when I finally decided to realize my dream. After going back and forth between various watches for a while I decided to get a Hesalite 3861 and found a lightly used one through Chrono24. Very happy now, though I wonder whether my watch will be a victim of the 3861 issue; it stopped yesterday once, when I started the chrono, less than 12 hours after fully winding the watch.
> Then again, should that be the case, I do have the warranty card with over four years of warranty remaining.
> 
> -Topi


----------



## Topi

^There seems to be a new center wheel bushing with insufficient lubrication in the movement that isn't quite up to its task, and at some point the friction can exceed the torque available from the mainspring when the chrono is activated. It seems to be fixed in newer 3861's. I hope I've understood the issue correctly.
There's a long thread about it at Omegaforums: 3861 movement broken? *Update: Read First Post*

-Topi


----------



## OotOot

Thanks for sharing. I had narrowed down my pick to a 3861 Hesalite, but might have to do some more research before moving forward.


----------



## Topi

Well, pics or it doesn't exist so here's a pic of my 3861. (One of these days I'll get around to redoing the shot to get rid of the annoying reflection on the crystal.)


----------



## deepsea03

3861 on OEM Sailcloth / Deployant


----------



## giorgos mg

Speedytuesday


----------



## Pastor Chris

I just joined the club with this beauty form 1970. Thanks for having me, I think I'll like it here!


----------



## Coriolanus

Finally got a copy of 'Moonwatch Only' for Christmas.


----------



## jswing

3861 hesalite on forstner flat link









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Have a great Speedy Tuesday and happy holidays to you & yours 😊🎄🍾🥂🎉


----------



## PFEN

3861 hésalite


----------



## Yakswak




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Coriolanus said:


> Finally got a copy of 'Moonwatch Only' for Christmas.
> View attachment 17119115


Just received one as well. I think mine may be an older edition. Or did these come with multiple cover options? Anyway, looking forward to reading through it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just received one as well. I think mine may be an older edition. Or did these come with multiple cover options? Anyway, looking forward to reading through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I quite fancy one of these books. They look like a very interesting read.

If there’s any chance (if you have a spare few days) you could scan in all the pages and email them to me it would be most appreciated.


----------



## C.V.

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just received one as well. I think mine may be an older edition. Or did these come with multiple cover options? Anyway, looking forward to reading through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a serious note, how are they laid out?
Are they more like an encyclopaedia with write ups, photos and info on the different models?
Or more like a reference guide for identifying the multiple of models?

It’s not like you can browse through one in your local bookshop so I tried searching on line and and could not see much. I found out there is an e-book version but it seems more like a guide to identifying them.


----------



## fendushi

I made an unexpected trip to the beach today, forgetting that I'm wearing my Speedy. I wasn't going for a dip and just walking along, enjoying the moment. Then a huge wave came crashing into me and I realised my Speedy was soaked in salt water and some sand. I found the nearest tap and rinsed it thoroughly, although I cringed thinking about the lack of water resistance compared to my other watches. I checked through the sapphire caseback and no water has entered the watch.

I rinsed it again when I got home and dried it gently with a towel. Its back on my wrist again, dry and free of salt water and sand.

I will remember make sure to wear my Seamaster next time I make a trip to the beach.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just received one as well. I think mine may be an older edition. Or did these come with multiple cover options? Anyway, looking forward to reading through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Mine's 3rd Edition. I expect that within the next year or two we'll see a 4th edition that covers the 3861s.


----------



## Coriolanus

C.V. said:


> I quite fancy one of these books. They look like a very interesting read.
> 
> If there’s any chance (if you have a spare few days) you could scan in all the pages and email them to me it would be most appreciated.


I know you're joking, but it would take weeks, not days, of scanning. I always wondered why they were so expensive. After getting one, I understand. These things are hefty tomes.


----------



## Coriolanus

C.V. said:


> On a serious note, how are they laid out?
> Are they more like an encyclopaedia with write ups, photos and info on the different models?
> Or more like a reference guide for identifying the multiple of models?
> 
> It’s not like you can browse through one in your local bookshop so I tried searching on line and and could not see much. I found out there is an e-book version but it seems more like a guide to identifying them.


Hard to answer that. Maybe the former? I'm still going through it, but there are in-depth sections for every reference, as well as separate sections that focus solely on bracelets, bezel inserts, etc. It's extremely well done. I'll be going through this in my leisure time for months. It thoroughly scratches the Speedy itch.


----------



## Orhorolgy

MOONWATCH ONLY - 60 Years of Omega Speedmaster


The first edition (2014) has set a new standard for watch-related books. This new edition has been enriched and represents the Omega Speedmaster bible.




www.watchbooksonly.com


----------



## PFEN




----------



## sanik




----------



## Cop_Out

Here is my Speedy on an authentic Forstner. I think I bought the watch in 2021.


----------



## OotOot

Well, it’s official I have a pre-owned Speedmaster Professional, the newest model with the 3861 movement/Hesalite coming on Monday! I’ve been eyeing a Speedmaster for years and finally decided to purchase one. Very excited for it to get here


----------



## C.V.

OotOot said:


> Well, it’s official I have a pre-owned Speedmaster Professional, the newest model with the 3861 movement/Hesalite coming on Monday! I’ve been eyeing a Speedmaster for years and finally decided to purchase one. Very excited for it to get here


Nice choice.
I got an 3861 hesalite after a few months of deliberation.
Then I bought a couple of NATO straps.
Then I got a couple of leather straps
Then I bought a Forster flat link!!

I believe this is normal speedy owner behaviour!


----------



## OotOot

Sounds about right! I’m still a little unsure of my decision and if I should’ve got the sapphire crystal version instead, but I don’t know if it’s worth the extra $1k for the sapphire front and display case back and the applied logo


----------



## Titan II

OotOot said:


> Sounds about right! I’m still a little unsure of my decision and if I should’ve got the sapphire crystal version instead, but I don’t know if it’s worth the extra $1k for the sapphire front and display case back and the applied logo


In my opinion, you made the right choice. I think you'll be very happy with your decision. Congrats, and please post so e pictures when it arrives.

René


----------



## OotOot

100%!


Titan II said:


> In my opinion, you made the right choice. I think you'll be very happy with your decision. Congrats, and please post so e pictures when it arrives.
> 
> René


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Topi

My Speedy 3861 with my 60's Soviet 3017 Strela in the background.


----------



## Coriolanus

Just stopped by the Omega boutique in Orlando. Was told that they've "closed" their waiting list, as they've only received 3 Ed Whites in 2022. 😟 I've been on the wait list since this past spring, but I didn't come away from the conversation feeling like I'd ever get that special phone call.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Yakswak said:


> I can finally join in on the fun...3861 Hesalite arrived and on the wrist, today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 17110667


Question from a total Speedmaster newbie (I wasn't considering one until I tried on a used one at a jewelry store a week ago, and it made a big impression on me)... does the Speedmaster with Hesalite also have a more brushed bracelet (less polish) than the sapphire version? Or are the bracelets identical on both? Thanks! Great watch!


----------



## Yakswak

Yup the sapphire version has some links that are polished where as the hesalite is all brushed.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Yakswak said:


> Yup the sapphire version has some links that are polished where as the hesalite is all brushed.


Thanks! I really like the all-brushed bracelet. When I tried on the Speedmaster for the first time, it just looked and felt so natural on wrist-- great size and proportions for my wrist (18 cm).


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Yakswak said:


> Yup the sapphire version has some links that are polished where as the hesalite is all brushed.


One more dumb question: Is 3861 the current version Speedmaster?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Toolwatchmd

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> One more dumb question: Is 3861 the current version Speedmaster?


The current generation Speedmaster Professional (aka Moonwatch) has the 3861 movement…so yes, the 3861 Speedmaster refers to the current generation.


----------



## Cannonball

Yakswak said:


> Yup the sapphire version has some links that are polished where as the hesalite is all brushed.


The back of the sapphire bracelet is brushed as well.

Long story to come to this.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Cannonball

This one has been stealing my attention lately. It’s been dead on for the past few days. The latest version has really great upgrades imo.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## slcnav

Cop_Out said:


> Here is my Speedy on an authentic Forstner. I think I bought the watch in 2021.
> View attachment 17123246
> View attachment 17123247


Looks great.


----------



## slcnav

OotOot said:


> Well, it’s official I have a pre-owned Speedmaster Professional, the newest model with the 3861 movement/Hesalite coming on Monday! I’ve been eyeing a Speedmaster for years and finally decided to purchase one. Very excited for it to get here


Congrats, you'll love it.


----------



## AMM1959

I already liked the Forstner 1450/President on my SMP. With the proper endlinks I think it is an even better match for the 3861 Speedy hesalite. Happy New Years, everyone!

Cheers.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy New Year everyone. Here’s to 2023











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

Happy New Year! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy Monday


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Speedy Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cakemaster 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Cakemaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a tuxedo cake? Looks delicious!!

René


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## justForFun

A day too late for Speedy Tuesday...
Made of chocolate.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Is that a tuxedo cake? Looks delicious!!
> 
> René


Yes sir. Straight from Costco!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono

justForFun said:


> A day too late for Speedy Tuesday...
> Made of chocolate.


Love the strap. More photos??


----------



## justForFun

G4_Chrono said:


> Love the strap. More photos??


It's the Omega one, mounted on my 1861. I believe they presented it a little over 1y ago.

The interesting part (at least for me) is the inside...

Let me know if you want more pictures.


----------



## OotOot

It’s here it’s here it’s here! I’m so excited to final own a Speedy. 3861 Hesalite. I’ve got a sapphire exhibition case back on the way too for the perfect combination IMO.


----------



## reb00ted

OotOot said:


> It’s here it’s here it’s here! I’m so excited to final own a Speedy. 3861 Hesalite. I’ve got a sapphire exhibition case back on the way too for the perfect combination IMO.
> View attachment 17136815


Congrats! Wear it in good health


----------



## OotOot

I assume wind up until I get hard stop correct?


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## JonathanTaylor

OotOot said:


> I assume wind up until I get hard stop correct?


Correct


----------



## ETA2824-2

OotOot said:


> I assume wind up until I get hard stop correct?


But just gently!


----------



## twix68

sanik said:


>


What strap is this? Looks great!


----------



## Solotov

Speedmaster 125 reporting in for duty


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Orhorolgy

Where ever did you get that cool "Moon capped with that Omega logo" at!? 




justForFun said:


> A day too late for Speedy Tuesday...
> Made of chocolate.


----------



## twix68

Hexalite samwich! Love the creamy patina.


----------



## Yakswak

OotOot said:


> It’s here it’s here it’s here! I’m so excited to final own a Speedy. 3861 Hesalite. I’ve got a sapphire exhibition case back on the way too for the perfect combination IMO.
> View attachment 17136815


I'm curious how the sapphire case back works out for you, please report back! And also, where are you buying it from? After seeing your post I googled and found "Spiralwinder Watch Parts", is that the source?


----------



## Yakswak

3861 Hesalite on a B&S Strap. They had Kaufmann, who made these straps for the Speedmaster in the 60's, re-tool and startup their process again to make these straps. I got the Taurillon Brown Speedy Watch Strap with their quick change spring bar. I don't like the spring bar very much, but the leather on the strap is soft and so pliable...I like the way the strap wraps around my skinny wrist just like the bracelet does. I bought the strap before my watch arrived, and was thinking I'd be on the strap most of the time based on how the links on the bracelet of my other main watch works (it's chunkier). Now that I've spent time with the 3861 bracelet and noticed how comfortable it is I don't know how often I'll use this leather strap! As it is, the other watch (Sinn 556) is currently sporting this leather strap...


----------



## ELSchlotty

New to me broad arrow with its box brothers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topi

My Hesalite 3861 with a croc strap.










-Topi


----------



## sanik

twix68 said:


> What strap is this? Looks great!


Thanks,
It's a strap made by my friend from military pouch. I give him www





Jakub Filip Szymaniak "JFS" jfszymaniak.pl – paski do zegarków ze skóry







jfszymaniak.pl


----------



## John Frum

Yakswak said:


> After seeing your post I googled and found "Spiralwinder Watch Parts", is that the source?


There are two options, at least for the 1861 and 861.
Spiralwinder and Custom Watch Concepts. CW are made in Germany.





SPEEDMASTER


SPEEDMASTER




www.customwatchconcepts.com





I have the Spiralwinder on my 1861 and love it. He will also include a 3D printed case back tool upon request. I haven't perused CW. I'm not sure if he has a part for the 3861 yet. Spiralwinder does.
There are comparisons between these two parts here and at Omega Forums.
EDIT: Custom Watch Concepts is operated by Thomas Preik, a watchmaker who worked at A. Lange & Sohne and Sinn, IIRC.


----------



## Yakswak

John Frum said:


> There are two options, at least for the 1861 and 861.
> Spiralwinder and Custom Watch Concepts. CW are made in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEEDMASTER
> 
> 
> SPEEDMASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.customwatchconcepts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Spiralwinder on my 1861 and love it. He will also include a 3D printed case back tool upon request. I haven't perused CW. I'm not sure if he has a part for the 3861 yet. Spiralwinder does.
> There are comparisons between these two parts here and at Omega Forums.
> EDIT: Custom Watch Concepts is operated by Thomas Preik, a watchmaker who worked at A. Lange & Sohne and Sinn, IIRC.


Cool, thanks for the info. Any issues with warranty on the watch once it's opened up? Not sure if there is a marker of some sort to track if the caseback has been opened or not.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OotOot

Yup , mine just arrived (super quick turnaround time) from Spiralwinder. Here’s a picture 
















John Frum said:


> There are two options, at least for the 1861 and 861.
> Spiralwinder and Custom Watch Concepts. CW are made in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEEDMASTER
> 
> 
> SPEEDMASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.customwatchconcepts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Spiralwinder on my 1861 and love it. He will also include a 3D printed case back tool upon request. I haven't perused CW. I'm not sure if he has a part for the 3861 yet. Spiralwinder does.
> There are comparisons between these two parts here and at Omega Forums.
> EDIT: Custom Watch Concepts is operated by Thomas Preik, a watchmaker who worked at A. Lange & Sohne and Sinn, IIRC.


----------



## mhs91

OotOot said:


> It’s here it’s here it’s here! I’m so excited to final own a Speedy. 3861 Hesalite. I’ve got a sapphire exhibition case back on the way too for the perfect combination IMO.
> View attachment 17136815


Any issue with omega voiding the warranty???


----------



## PFEN

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's torture every time I see your watch. 
if you don't want me to end up a tramp, my wife kicks me out and my banker lets his dogs loose.. please; stop posting these pictures


----------



## ctarshus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## Ullr

Speedy Saturday


----------



## bjferri555

ach5 said:


> Why dont "we" have one (like the Seamaster Club thread)? Or have I missed it on the search?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine (cal. 321, 145.012, 1967).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to SimonH.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

bjferri555 said:


> View attachment 17142714


Sweet watch, but wrong thread. Post that sucker in the official Seamaster thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PFEN said:


> It's torture every time I see your watch.
> if you don't want me to end up a tramp, my wife kicks me out and my banker lets his dogs loose.. please; stop posting these pictures


I shall not stop. I say you get one! If the wife kicks you out and you become a tramp at least you will have a sweet watch to look down at while you roam the mean streets. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## bjferri555

ach5 said:


> Why dont "we" have one (like the Seamaster Club thread)? Or have I missed it on the search?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine (cal. 321, 145.012, 1967).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to SimonH.



View attachment 17142714



usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sweet watch, but wrong thread. Post that sucker in the official Seamaster thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooops


----------



## anonymousmoose

Just noticed I hadn't adjusted the date when setting it this morning


----------



## OotOot

I’m not sure, I hope not! Anyone else who can chime in? 



mhs91 said:


> Any issue with omega voiding the warranty???


----------



## Heljestrand

‘90’s Tritium dial Hesalite sandwich


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Work buddy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaisforlovers

I haven’t worn my Speedy (311.30.42.30.01.005) in too long.

Today I took off the factory bracelet and attached an Artem strap. Wow, it’s like getting a new watch! I’m that giddy about it!

Tomorrow’s project is going to be attaching an Omega deployant clasp from another strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------

